#ubuntu-hr 2010-11-04
<SilverSpace> nemam objasnjenja zasto korisnik se nezna na ruter spojiti da bi nesto dirao
<SilverSpace> poblesavio ruter
<e1> dobra večer ekipa
<e1> može li mi netko pomoći? ubuntu 10.10 ne može preuzeti nove dodatke sa hr.archive.ubuntu.com; da je server nedostupan?
<e1> jeli to do moje instalacije ili ... ?
<sale> e1: server je bio nedostupan. Sada uredno radi ;-)
<e1> tnx sale. iden sad probat :)
<e1> u ye ide :D
<e1> tnx
<sale> e1: de nada ;-)
<sale> holly cow!
<sale> HmmZ0r: pa desi! :-)
<dodobas> HmmZ0r: kada si ti uskrsnuo? :)
<HmmZ0r> a eo 
<HmmZ0r> nisam palio stroj doma eonima
<HmmZ0r> i upalim ga ne radi zvuk vise
<HmmZ0r> :d
<dodobas> jesi sad potpuno 9-17 working man?
<HmmZ0r> vec godinama bro, da je bar 8 sati..
<dodobas> pa dobro od 9 do 9 uz pauzu za ubit oko u sofi na poslu
<SilverSpace> ooooo HmmZ0r :)
<HmmZ0r> jebote zuvk
<HmmZ0r> sve svira kao a ne svira
<HmmZ0r> :D
<dodobas> mozda su zvucnici :D
<HmmZ0r> radi u dozama
<HmmZ0r> :)
<HmmZ0r> ma updejtat cu na 10.10 da vidim sto ce bit
<HmmZ0r> al mi ne nudi manager :D
<HmmZ0r> evo i zivio rodjo vidit cemo :)
<HmmZ0r> ziher ce proradit samo.
<dodobas> pa e 'ziher radi (tm)' :)
<ivoks> e znate kaj
<ivoks> uopce me ne cudi sto debian nikad nije zazivio u enterpriseu
<ivoks> ovakve glupe errore i potrganu implementaciju LSB-a
<ivoks> pa to se trebas potruditi
<ivoks> /sbin/start-stop-daemon: warning: this system is not able to tra
<ivoks> ck process names#012longer than 15 characters, please use --exec instead of --name.
<ivoks> a killproc u LSB-u posalje TERM i ceka
<ivoks> ceka da se neki kur..c desi
<ivoks> a implementacija lijepo kaze
<ivoks> posalji TERM i nakon timeouta KILL
<drac0> vecer
<hbogner> grrr sjebao sam si nekaj sa gmailom, onim na webu
<hbogner> ali nasrecu imam thunderbird backup pa to sad okusavam nekako popraviti
<HmmZ0r> kako si to uspio sjebat
<hbogner> HmmZ0r, maknuo labels
<dodobas> HmmZ0r: ako trebas testirati softver, daj ga hbogneru...
<dodobas> :)
<ivoks> meni gmail cijeli dan refuse promjene u kalendaru
<hbogner> :D
<dodobas> tj. google se shebao, nije zaposlio hbognera :)
<hbogner> i kad sam maknuo labels sve je nekategorizirano
<hbogner> he he he
<HmmZ0r> digni tiket
<HmmZ0r> :)
<hbogner> bit ce sjebano ako sad poduplam mejlove :D
<HmmZ0r> dobit ces odgovor za 2 godine i 30 novijih verzija .
<hbogner> samo jejedan nacin da saznam, cekanje :D
<hbogner> ok za sad nema dupliciranja mejlova
<dodobas> ivoks: tnx, zacudo sam lako slozio paket...i trebao je samo jedan
<dodobas> ostale sam povukao iz ubuntu-gis ppa
<ivoks> eto
<different_guy> Pozdrav svima.
<different_guy> Bi li mi možda netko mogao pomoći? Imam jedno pitanje u vezi instaliranja Ubuntu-a i particioniranja.
<dodobas> o cemu se radi
<different_guy> Trenutno imam dva OS-a na računalu. Win7 i Ubuntu. Znači dual boot. Htio bih maknuti Win7 i imati jedino Ubuntu instaliran. Kako da napravim jednu root particiju za OS i jednu home particiju za glazbu, filmove itd.?
<different_guy> Što će se dogoditi ako izaberem guided partitioning odnosno što se dogodi po defaultu pri particioniranju? 
<different_guy> Jedna root i jedna home ili nešto drugo?
<dodobas> different_guy: zbilja ne znam, nisam vec dugo instalirao ubuntu
<dodobas> hbogner: mozes li pomoci?
<hbogner> different_guy, uvijek sam rucno slagao particije, tako da neznam kaj daje guided
<hbogner> mislim da ces dobiti najmanje dvije swap i /
<hbogner> neznam jeli home odvojen u guided
<different_guy> U redu. Hvala ti!
<different_guy> Probat ću preko VMWarea ili nečeg sličnog. Možda bude nekakve koristi.
<SilverSpace> kako ono instalirati paket a da me ne trazi dependencies
<different_guy> SilverSpace: možeš li reći o kojem se paketu radi?
<hbogner> --ignore-depends=package,
<different_guy> Postoji li godišnji skup Ubuntu korisnika u Sisku ili Zadru?
<SilverSpace> libvte-dev je paket
<hbogner> different_guy, ti si iz siska?
<different_guy> Da, ja sam iz Siska, ali trenutno živim u Zadru zbog posla.
<different_guy> Smijem li znati zašto pitaš?
<different_guy> Jesi ti iz Siska?
<hbogner> ne ali sam za vrijeme rata ljetovao u sisku
<hbogner> viktorovac :D
<different_guy> Lijep kvart.
<dodobas> pa hebate...
<dodobas> Na medicinskom fakultetu pita profesor studenticu: - Koliko spermatozoida ima u muškim testisima? - Gutljaj, do gutljaj i pol...
<different_guy> Ajme! Dobra, dobra.
<dodobas> ajme pa ti si iz zadra :)
<different_guy> dodobas: nisam iz Zadra. Iz  Siska sam, ali živim u Zadru.
<dodobas> ma procitao sam, ali 'ajme' je klasika za zadar
<dodobas> sve je 'ajme' :)
<different_guy> Da, u pravu si.
<different_guy> Ispričavam se ako gnjavim, ali postoji li godišnji skup Ubuntu korisnika u Sisku ili Zadru?
<hbogner> ukratko,ne
<hbogner> bar ne do sad  koliko znam
<different_guy> Ma bit će, bit će.
<SilverSpace> nis mi ne uspjeva citav man apt-get ptocitao
<SilverSpace> poblesavio ruterbildanja
<SilverSpace> to ostavljam hbogner :)) on ima iskustva
<hbogner> ???kaj ja?
<SilverSpace> hbogner: imas iskustva u teretani :))
<hbogner> ahaaa
<different_guy> I to sam doživio. Ubuntu se smrznuo i morao sam resetirati komp.
<different_guy> Događa li se vama to ponekad?
<obruT> different_guy: meni danas
<obruT> nakon budjenja iz hibernacije
<obruT> alt+sysreq+b je radio
<obruT> a prije par dana je crko nakon sto sam htio prebacit na konzolu, ctrl+alt+F1 ... gecrk
<different_guy> Meni ništa nije pomoglo osim starog dobrog fizičkog reseta.
<different_guy> Koju verziju koristiš? Meni se to događa otkada sam napravio upgrade na najnoviju.
<obruT> prvo navedeno na 10.04, drugo na 9.10
<different_guy> Zanimljivo.
<obruT> al nije da mi se to cesto dogadja... gotovo nikad
<obruT> 10.10 imam na laptopu koji je ionako sjeban, a xubuntu 10.10 na htpc-u koji evo zasad ok radi
<obruT> no na doticnom vrtim samo xbmc i mythtv
<obruT> nist, moram gibat na nocnu akciju...
 * obruT ode...
<different_guy> Pozdrav.
<MmikeMRMA> chaky, !
<ivoks> 21:44 -!- HmmZ0r [~filip@93-136-165-29.adsl.net.t-com.hr] has quit [Remote host closed the connection]
<ivoks> nisam ga ni primijetio
<ivoks> Barišić USKOK-u: Sanaderu sam osobno predao 3 milijuna kuna!
<dru||d> sale, si tu?
<MmikeMRMA> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DM2177pHMT0
<ivoks> e
<ivoks> Tako je 2008. godine, kad su lijevi stupići stajali 580 kuna, a desni 30,5 kuna, HAC kupio lijeve stupiće. Sljedeće godine, kad je cijena bila obrnuta i kad su lijevi stupići stajali 30,5 kuna, a desni 580 kuna, HAC je namjeravao kupiti – desne stupiće
<ivoks> pa tko je tu lud
<MmikeMRMA> hrvatski narod, naravno :)
<ivoks> kak moze biti tolika razlika u cijeni?
<ivoks> pa to je preocito
<ivoks> to nije 100% skuplje
<ivoks> to je 2000% skuplje :D
 * SilverSpace odoh spat
<MmikeMRMA> kak' su dobri The Baseballs ):)
<edward_> Trebam pomoc oko SMPlayera, ima li tko da pomogne?
#ubuntu-hr 2010-11-05
<SilverSpace> jah
<SilverSpace> drac0: jutroooo :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, jutar :)
<drac0> sta nesto je veselo kod tebe?
<SilverSpace> tak tak
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> odoh van na bike
<SilverSpace> mislio sam da vise necu i vec ga pokrio na balkonu
<PsyTrance> bas je toplo vani
<PsyTrance> uvijek uzmem zimsku jaknu kad ne treba :D
<PsyTrance> bude hladno ujutro..
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> tako se i ja obucem pretplo pa se uznojis
<PsyTrance> to mi je najgore :D a neda mi se jaknu u ruci nosit
<SilverSpace> predomislio sam se nejdem na bike puse neki vjetar
<SilverSpace> a ne volim se voziti po vjetru
<ivoks> zanimljivo
<ivoks> moj telefon ima vise mreznog prometa od mog servera
<ivoks> server - 119MB u 5 dana, telefon 123MB u 5 dana
<PsyTrance> nice
<ivoks> server je dns, web, mail...
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> ja cu danas vratiti plocu u NAS
<ivoks> i mozemo se baciti na slaganje novog ubuntu-hr.org-a
<ivoks> a ubuntu.hr mozemo hostati kod mene, na linodeu
<ivoks> ili cak mozemo i ubuntu-hr.org staviti kod mene
<ivoks> a hr.archive.ubuntu.org i hr.releases.ubuntu.org puknuti direktno na taj NAS
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> NAS upiknuti u onaj Dell novi
<ivoks> na njemu sloziti apache-worker
<ivoks> i to je to
<ivoks> nitko protiv? nitko suzdrzan?
<ivoks> ok :D
<PsyTrance> samo daj
<PsyTrance> :)
<ivoks> vidjamo se
<drac0> SilverSpace, sta nista od voznje :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: ma ne idem puse prejako
<drac0> sjebano je vrijeme
<SilverSpace> koji lumen, svasta ljudima padne na pamet http://is.gd/gK8R0
<SilverSpace> hgshrot jos visi vidim
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/gK96v
<drac0> ne kuzim sta se kilave, sibaju tog mrtvog magarca bezveze
<drac0> taj hg je propao prije 2 godine
<igustin> nije bez veze, razlika je velika prema HG Spotu
<igustin> pardon, prema Vemilu
<igustin> HG Spot je pod velikim kreditima, i bankama je u interesu da se oporave barem toliko da si vrate ulaganja, inače se mogu oprostiti s velikom lovom koju su (nerealno) uložile u njih
<SilverSpace> Upravo na današnji dan, 5. studenog 2007. godine, Googleov Android započeo je svoj pohod na tržište. 
<drac0> SilverSpace, ovo bi nam dobro doslo ;) http://bitURL.net/arwt
<drac0> igustin, to banke nece nikada vratiti
<drac0> nekretnine koje imaju ne vrijede pola te love
<drac0> sumnjam da ce im brutalno porasti prodaja :)
<drac0> rekoh, sibaju mrtvog magarca
<drac0> to treba zaklati i boq
<Neuromanc> jutro
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> drac0: preskupo
<SilverSpace> drac0: http://is.gd/gKdAF
<SilverSpace> tu treba punokrvni linux a ne android
<drac0> ne svidja mi se taj tablet
<drac0> al istina, bolje linux
<ivoks> hgspot ne smije propast
<drac0> SilverSpace, jesu tebi dobri ti tableti
<ivoks> to je kao da u sloveniji propadne mariborska nadbiskupija
<drac0> mislim cemu to sve :)
<drac0> ivoks, :D
<ivoks> ok, nista nije kao mariborska nadbiskupija
<ivoks> drac0: pa u biti nije smijesno
<ivoks> mariborska biskupija je duzna NLB-u vise od 20% vrijednosti NLB-a
<drac0> pa nije jer nazalost onda 85 ljudi ide na burzu
<drac0> inace je vise nego smijesno
<drac0> iz firme je nestalo 100-tinjak milijuna kuna
<drac0> i sad se prica o sanaciji
<ivoks> mariborska nadbiskupija je najbolji primjer kako je Crkva tu samo radi novca
<ivoks> samo su oni presli svaku granicu
<ivoks> i sad, doslovno, propast Crkve u Sloveniji znaci i propast Slovenaca :)
<drac0> e to je smijesno :)
<ivoks> Zvona Ena Holding
<ivoks> mislim da su duzni 1/4 milijarde eura
<drac0> fino se skupilo
<ivoks> pojelo se i popilo
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> Tijelo Kristovo
<drac0> lol
<ivoks> no offence vjernicima
<ivoks> ofence
<drac0> znaci zato papa, da ne kazem sad tu nesto na kanalu, dolazi u hr 2011.
<ivoks> ne, dolazi zato sto ga nitko drugi nije htio
<ivoks> nikome sad ne trebaju milijunski troskovi za njegov dolazak
<ivoks> samo nama :)
<drac0> a mozda da malo izvlaste imovine od drzave
<drac0> djakovacke sume odjednom pripadaju crkvi
<drac0> kao crkva ih je sadila
<ivoks> mariborskoj biskupiji su poslali novce i stecajnog upravitelja
<ivoks> pa mozda je zamljiste bilo od crkve prije 2. svj. rata
<drac0> strasno
<drac0> je je, kao komunjare i tito im oduzele 
<drac0> a zemlja im nikada nije pripadala
<ivoks> pa jesu
<drac0> jesu istina
<drac0> al ne i sume
<drac0> tj. to zemljiste
<drac0> nego zemljite pokraj
<drac0> al sta sad, kad je tu par hektara sume, pa budemo si i to zeli
<drac0> i sad ce se nesto fino desiti
<drac0> hrvatske sume se roknuti djakovasku sumariju u stecaj
<drac0> *ce
<ivoks> ne znam detalje
<ivoks> u biti, ne znam nista o svemu skupa
<ivoks> ali znam da drzava mora platiti ili vratiti zemljiste ukradeno nakon 2. svjetskog rata
<drac0> par stotina ljudi koji ionako nemaju sta raditi jer posla nema u slavoniji, idu na burzu, da bi si crkva tamo izgraditi neku kapelicu
<ivoks> i za vrijeme 2. svj. rata
<drac0> to zemljiste crkveno, pa to je kao bermudski trokut
<ivoks> drac0: zasto ti u svom stanu ne das drugima posao? :)
<drac0> :)
<ivoks> to ti je ista stvar
<SilverSpace> drac0: tableti su sad in :) inace nisu mi nesto ovi trenutni mada nije loshe za nesto na brzinu u krevetu pogledati npr. nesto za predigru :)
<ivoks> jebiga, svako odlucuje sto ce raditi sa svojom imovinom
<drac0> SilverSpace, nesto za predigru LOL
<ivoks> na ljudima je da onda procijene trebaju li placati tu crkvu ili ne
<ivoks> isto kao i izbori
<drac0> ivoks, to stoji ako je tvoja imovina, a ne susjedova kojom se nitko ne koristi, pa je sada kao tvoja
<ivoks> ako ti nisu dobri ovi na vlasti ili su ti fantasticni, izadjes na izbore i das glas onima koje preferiras
<ivoks> drac0: to je protuzakonito
<ivoks> drac0: ja govorim opcenito
<drac0> ivoks, pa o tome ti i pricam
<drac0> ok
<ivoks> to sto netko krsi pravila ne znaci da su pravila losa
<drac0> ok da sumiramo, kome treba crkva
<drac0> :)
<ivoks> meni ne :)
<drac0> rvatima
<ivoks> ali imam vrlo poboznu cimericu
<ivoks> pa ajde, za njeno dobro, neka je crkve
<drac0> haha
<drac0> poboznost nema nista sa crkvom
<ivoks> pa dobro, njoj je stalo do Crkve
<drac0> a to je nesto drugo
<ivoks> ide svaku nedjelju u crkvu i biva dio Crkve
<ivoks> neka joj taj gust, onda
<drac0> kanibalizam
<ivoks> i ja cu se zenis u crkvi
<ivoks> jer bas fora izgleda :D
<drac0> pijemo i jedemo tijelo kristovo :)
<SilverSpace> crkva nikada nece propasti
<ivoks> pitaj bilo kojeg vjernika je li to Tijelo Kristovo ili simbol Tijela Kristovog
<ivoks> svi ce te gledati zbunjeno
<drac0> dobra
<drac0> istina
<ivoks> ni ne znaju
<SilverSpace> vjera je zajebana stvar 
<drac0> da da, agnostici i ateisti znaju vise od 'vjernika'
<ivoks> pitas li ih kako je to Kajin otisao u drugi grad i ozenio se, ako je bio jedan od prvo dvoje djece Adame i Eve, dobit ces zbunjeni pogled
<drac0> SilverSpace, je bome, ja vjerujem u open source i u sve sto je besplatno na ovome planetu :)
<drac0> ivoks, isto kao sto pitas muslimane da li alah moze stvoriti kamen koji ne moze podignuti
<ivoks> ali isto tako sve drvene civilizacije govore o velikom potopu
<ivoks> sto je u biti topljenje ledenjaka :)
<ivoks> drac0: ne bih znao, nisam istrazivao Kuran
<ivoks> a niti Toru
<drac0> sve je to c/p
<drac0> da se kontoliraju mase
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> sve nastalo u isto vrijeme
<ivoks> na vise-manje istom podrucju
<ivoks> u biti
<ivoks> mene fascinira kako su Zidovi vjerovali (i jos uvijek vjeruju) u toliko tih stvari u koje su u biti i vjerovali njihovi tamnicari
<ivoks> Egipcani
<ivoks> covjek bi pomislio da ce izmisliti nesto novo
<ivoks> ne, samo su sve sebi prisvojili, dodali Betlehem i to je to
<drac0> staro psiholosko pravilo, zrtva se veze za pocinitelja :)
<ivoks> cak i trojni Bog
<ivoks> da o bezgresnom zacecu, uskrsnucu i ostalim ne govorim
<ivoks> al eto
<ivoks> ljudi vjeruju
<ivoks> pa im se moras prilagoditi
<ivoks> a ne ih ovako ubijati u pojam na IRCu :)
<drac0> :D
<ivoks> ponovno, ispricavam se vjernicima
<ivoks> al eto, ja volim o tome diskutirati, ne prihvacam nista zdravo za gotovo
<ivoks> nego, jedna zadnja stvar
<ivoks> Torinsko platno
<drac0> e da
<ivoks> na njemu se navodno vidi lik Isusa
<ivoks> e sad, vidio sam, i fakat se vidi lik
<ivoks> nekog koscatog, viskog, Europljanina
<ivoks> al, problem je u tome...
<ivoks> sto tamo u to vrijeme nisu bili visoki ljudi
<ivoks> nisu imali plave oci
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> kako se voli na filmovima prikazati
<drac0> yupp
<ivoks> i bili su malo drugacijeg oblika
<ivoks> pa ili je Isus bio cudo od dijeteta
<ivoks> kao sto su to oni bijeli crnci
<ivoks> ili je tu nesto sumljivo
<ivoks> e sad, kad vidis kako tretiraju albino crnce u africi
<drac0> nije mi to sumnjivo, torinsko platno jel
<drac0> sumnjiv mi je nestanak aleksandrijske knjiznice
<ivoks> ne bi se uopce zacudio da ih je takva slicna pojava toliko fascinirala da su napravili pricu oko toga
<SilverSpace> kad te neko uporno spama stavis ga u spam i sad kad te treba za ozbiljno zali se da mu ne citam mail
<SilverSpace> ko ga hebe
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ja upozorim jednom
<ivoks> pa gledam sto ce se desiti
<ivoks> uglavnom, mirror je ponovno up
<ivoks> fali mu rama
<ivoks> ocajnicki mu fali rama
<drac0> koji ram i koliko fali?
<SilverSpace> cek koje je to racunalo sad
<ivoks> ima gigu
<ivoks> al to kad prebacimo na virtualku, bit ce bolje
<SilverSpace> ups ovaj se budz0r odmah utrostruci :)
<ivoks> u biti
<budz0r> :)
<ivoks> mogao bi odmah to prebaciti na novi stroj
<ivoks> gore slozimo arhivu i vidimo kako ce se ponasati
<ivoks> pa da
<SilverSpace> ivoks: di je sad taj mirror
<ivoks> pa di je uvijek i bio
<SilverSpace> na kojem stroju
<ivoks> to zahtijeva crtanje
<drac0> al ste ga zakomplicirali :)
<ivoks> [stroj_s_novom_plocom] <- iscsi -> [stari_donirani_dell_server]
<ivoks> a prebacit cu na:
<ivoks> [stroj_s_novom_plocom] <- iscsi -> [virtualka]@[moj_dell_server]
<budz0r> ivoks: za kaj ce nam biti stari server
<budz0r> ovaj na kojem je sad web
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/gKiu6
<drac0> kompenzacija ivoksu
<drac0> afkors :)
<budz0r> ivoks: ako nece biti za nista, mogli bi ga iskoristit za bekap
<SilverSpace> drac0: nama je to komplicirano za ivoks nije :))
<ivoks> za nis
<ivoks> budz0r: ne mozemo imati toliko strojeva ovdje
<drac0> ivoks, e jesu ti ljudi, das im prst, hoce cijelu ruku :)
<ivoks> pa nije ovo nas datacentar
<budz0r> :)
<budz0r> ok, samo pitam
<drac0> SilverSpace, tocno to :)
<SilverSpace> mi smo ilegalci opensorce
<SilverSpace> budz0r: tko pita ne skita
<budz0r> SilverSpace: jasno :)
<SilverSpace> ali ima i druga verzija :)
<drac0> :)
<SilverSpace> tak da moz birat :)
<igustin> 12:30 < drac0> igustin, to banke nece nikada vratiti
<igustin> ^^ bolje i da vrate 30% nego ništa, velika lova je u pitanju
<drac0> igustin, eh kad bi banke bile socijalci :)
<igustin> meni nije jasno tko je prognozirao tako suludi rast koji tu lovu može vratiti
<drac0> 30% se vec vratilo
<igustin> ok, kažem karikirano, banke neće još odustati
<drac0> i vise, i to prodajom i prepisom imovine, te 'stednjom'
<igustin> i tvrdim da tome nije razlog recesija
<igustin> sada da, ali pad prodaje njima je počeo i prije
<igustin> kao i vemilu
<drac0> recesija = nestanak milijuna kn iz firme
<drac0> igustin, pad prodaje je poceo na ljeto 2008.
<igustin> ići otvarati na desetke maloprodaja u svakom selu u vrijeme kad je tržište bilo već toliko zasićeno je bila kriva procjena, to su mnogi rekli već tada
<drac0> nakon toga je konstantan pad
<drac0> nekada je dionica firme vrijedila 740 kn, danas je 24 ako se ne varam
<drac0> igustin, otvaranje ducana je paravan za maznjavanje love
<igustin> nije stvar samo prodaje, već se 2007. znalo da tadašnja prodaja ne može i dalje onoliko rasti, tržište se zasiti, konkurencija je veća, marže sve manje
<igustin> drac0: to je već druga priča ;)
<drac0> pa ne mogu svi znati da se maznjava lova, zaposli ljude neka rade :)
<igustin> dionička vrijednost firme bila je napuhana, i mnogi su upozoravali da će puknuti prije ili poslije
<drac0> igustin, bilo pa proslo, to je sada gotova stvar
<igustin> da, slažem se
<drac0> igustin, nebitno za napuhavanje kad je postojao odljev novca, pa prvo su svi radnici koji su imali dionice prodali po toj cijeni, tko ne bi
<drac0> ajde danas prodaj po 24 kn :)
<igustin> :)
<igustin> jesi ti radio tamo možda? :)
<drac0> velike pare su nestale
<drac0> jos vece pokradene
<igustin> nisu nestale :D
<drac0> igustin, jesam
<igustin> a, vidim da si upućen ;)
<drac0> nego sta :)
<igustin> na kojoj poziciji, ako smijem pitati? :)
<drac0> bilo je puno pozicija, nabava je zadnja
<igustin> ok, onda znaš dosta :)
<drac0> previse :)
<igustin> jer masa ovih u maloprodaji zna manje nego treće osobe ;)
<drac0> to u mp su obicne borg radilice
<drac0> glave nose na ramenima valjda samo zato da im kisa ne pada u trbuh
<drac0> ti jadnici nista ne znaju
<drac0> danas rade za 2600 pa ti vidi
<igustin> nisu ni prije bile bolje plaće
<drac0> nekada je to bilo cca 5k
<igustin> ?
<drac0> mp je prije bila alpha i omega hg-a
<igustin> ne znam gdje, nitko koga znam nije imao preko 2500
<drac0> svi su tamo trcali iz svih odjela
<drac0> igustin, onda znas gustere :)
<drac0> stara ekipa iza stare uprave je druga prica
<igustin> da, živjeli su od maloprodaje i ostajala im je sva marža koja inače ide preprodavačima
<SilverSpace> jucer sjebo ipodT pa ponovo tj. napravio recoveri na default i sad radi opet normalno ipak se nakupilo previse smecha na njemu
<drac0> igustin, tako je
<drac0> igustin, marze su bile velike
<drac0> danas su nikakve
<drac0> danas je hg produzena ruka msana, recra i asbisa
<drac0> zivot im je los
<drac0> ispod standarda
<drac0> al cuj koji samoplaceni oglas se tu i tamo pojavi na netu/novinama :)(
<drac0> :)
<drac0> to ti je ukratko to
 * drac0 ide zdrmati neku kafu :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, hebo te jobs :)
<igustin> SilverSpace: pričaš o windowsima na iPodu? :P
<ivoks> e. windows
<ivoks> evo jedno pitanje
<SilverSpace> igustin: bash :)
<ivoks> ako deinstaliram office, hocu li obrisati i sve postavke/mailove iz outlooka?
<ivoks> odnosno
<igustin> ivoks: ne bi smio, PST ostaje
<ivoks> hoce li nakon reinstalacije officea sve biti po starom
<igustin> on je u lokalnom profilu
<ivoks> znam da ne bi smio, ali to nije unix, to je windows :)
<igustin> neće ga naći, treba ga importirati
<ivoks> koje smece
<igustin> najsigurnije je export/import, ili ga ručno sačuvaj i podmetni
<SilverSpace> da trebas napraviti export/import
<igustin> ne samo da ga neće naći, nego je bilo slučajeva kad ga je ubio s novim praznim
<ivoks> ali to je export mailova
<SilverSpace> ubije ga sigurno
<ivoks> opet moram sve ponovno postaviti
<SilverSpace> kod novog pokretanja
<ivoks> koji uzas, nevjerojatno
<igustin> ali to je "MS wizzard", treba mu sve prepustiti :D
<igustin> još jedan u nizu dokaza genijalne intuitivnost MS programa ;)
<SilverSpace> zato ga treba becapirati i nakon prvog pokretanja tek onda podmetnuti nazad
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ne kuzis
<ivoks> SilverSpace: jebe mi se za mailove koji su ionako na IMAPu
<ivoks> moram cijeli outlook ponovno postaviti
<ivoks> sve accounte
<ivoks> sve rulove
<ivoks> koje smece
<igustin> "veliki" outlook sve to drži u jednom PST-u
<SilverSpace> ako ostane kad pokrenes outlook sve obrise staro
<ivoks> ma da?
<igustin> sve, i kalendar, i taskove
<ivoks> a dobro, vidjet cemo :)
<ivoks> to je file?
<ivoks> taj pst
<SilverSpace> zato moras najprije pokrenuti outlook 
<igustin> ivoks: da
<ivoks> koje budale
<SilverSpace> tek onda vratiti pst
<igustin> traži outlook.pst
<ivoks> i onda kada se taj file corrupta, ostanes bez svega? :)
<igustin> ivoks: ali ček - pričamo o "velikom" Outlooku, ne o Outlook Expressu?
<SilverSpace> inace je najbolje iz njega napraviti export/import
<ivoks> pricamo o office outlooku
<ivoks> dakle, outlooku
<SilverSpace> da to pricam ofice outlooku
<SilverSpace> o*
<igustin> da, ok, razmumijemo se
<igustin> ivoks: inače, FYI - možda ti bude zatrebalo, MS je najavio otvaranje PST formata prije nekog vremena (ne znam do kuda se došlo), ali postoji niz alata za migraciju na neki drugi alat, pa možda... ;)
<SilverSpace> kad malo pogledas nonstop se negdje trese http://is.gd/gJ1Wd
<ivoks> da, da, hvala decki
<ivoks> vratim se docnije
<hbogner> pozdrav
<igustin> Oracle Drops InnoDB from MySQL Classical Edition, But Not From Community Edition -> http://is.gd/gKrnB
<drac0> bbl
<Neuromanc> lol zanimljivu raspravu sam propustio:)
<SilverSpace> keybord shortcuts http://is.gd/gKB69
<SilverSpace> sale: imas gresku u tekstu
<SilverSpace> jedno t ti fali > Vettel :D
<sale> SilverSpace: ma gdje? :-)
<ivoks> ma to osvaja alonso
<ivoks> najbolji je vozac od svih njih tamo
<ivoks> a sad ocito i formula valja nesto
<ivoks> naravno, sve dok se schumacher ne razgiba :)
<sale> ivoks: ne znam. Ova staza bi trebala najbolje odgovarati Red Bullu
<ivoks> to sto staza odgovara red bullu moze biti unisteno jednim kamencicem
<sale> prognoziram bodovno izjednacenje za iducu utrku
<ivoks> ili lose prospavanom noci vozaca
<ivoks> to su takve nijanse
<sale> istina
<ivoks> jedini koji iskace je schumi
<ivoks> ovi ostali su svi mimoze
<sale> schumi u pouzdanom ferrariju iz 2004. da, u ovom Mercedesu ne :-)
<ivoks> naravno
<ivoks> al doci ce merdjo na svoje
<sale> vidjet cemo. Na pola sezone su se okrenuli bolidu za 2011.
<ivoks> mislis da ce dugo gledati kako mclaren s njihovim motorom radi bolje rezultate od tvornicke momcadi?
<ivoks> malo sutra.
<sale> ma znam, tako se i Renault zahebao u 80-ima kada je prodavao motore Lotusu
<sale> ovaj ih je toliko oderao na stazi s istim motorom, da su se Francuzi na kraju povukli iz F1
<ivoks> a opet...
<ivoks> mercedesu je samo bitno da bude bolji od bmwa
<ivoks> :)
<sale> ah, BMW-a vise ni nema. Ove sezone su slali lovu u Sauber samo da ne propadne zbog nedostatka sponzora
<sale> ionako od iduce godine prefiks bmw otpada
<sale> ostaje samo Sauber
<ivoks> ja ocekujem puno slijedece godine od schumachera
<ivoks> ne da osvoji naslov
<ivoks> ali da bude u prvih 3-4
<ivoks> i pokaze svima kako nemaju pojma :)
<ivoks> jer nemaju
<ivoks> mamine maze svi od reda
<sale> :-)
<ivoks> s time da je schumi mamina maza u usporedbi sa sennom
<ivoks> onaj vettel je gay, garant :)
<ivoks> nije da imam nesto protiv gayeva, nemam
<ivoks> ali to povlaci sa sobom zenstvenost
<ivoks> :)
<sale> :-D
<ivoks> to je ko da hetero hoda po modnoj pisti
<ivoks> jednostavno ne moze :)
<sale> ivoks: kad si vec spomenuo modnu pistu...
<sale> ove godine u Monaku :-) http://www.plushasia.com/article/10787
<ivoks> kuzis, o tom ti pricam
<sale> :-D
<ivoks> pazi koliko je to daleko otislo
<ivoks> treci vozaci
<ivoks> prvi i drugi ce biti u gledalistu
<ivoks> i mahati lepezama :D
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/automobilisticki-as-colak-ferrarijem-sletio-s-ceste-suvozacica-poginula/521888.aspx
<ivoks> evo ti budale
<sale> ma budala
<ivoks> ne razumijem te idiote
<ivoks> kako god dobar auto bio, autoputi ne trpe brzine vece od 200-220km/h
<ivoks> nemaju grip, imaju rupe koje te katapultiraju
<ivoks> jednostavno nisu predvidjene za te brzine
<ivoks> bez obzira o kvaliteti auta
<ivoks> quantasu se opet zapalio motor
<ivoks> ovaj put 747
<ivoks> bit ce da nesto lose trpaju u te motore
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> evo pocinje trening
<ivoks> vec?
<ivoks> ima negdje streaming?
<SilverSpace> ima
<ivoks> gdje?
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/gKG8e izaberi bbc
<SilverSpace> ivoks: sumi je banana i taj vise nema sanse
<ivoks> ne znas
<SilverSpace> sale: ttttttttttt 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> a ti si fan vettela?
<ivoks> onog gayastog?
<sale> :-)
<SilverSpace> u f1 ne mozes bit gay ni da hoces
<SilverSpace> kod toliko zemskih
<SilverSpace> :)
<sale> SilverSpace: cekaj, polako. Sad ce te cika ivoks demantirati :-)
<SilverSpace> nema on pojma
<ivoks> to ti mislis
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> samo ga pogledaj
<sale> :-)
<ivoks> on jos ni sam ne zna da je gay
<sale> hahahaha :-D
<SilverSpace> lol
<ivoks> http://www.grandprixweekly.com/wp-content/uploads/sebastian-vettel-1.jpg
<ivoks> samo mu fali slina i mamica
<ivoks> http://theblackstuff.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/sebastian_vettel.jpg
<ivoks> me and my friends :)
<SilverSpace> hebate kaj si i ti gay kad skupljas njegove slicice :)
<ivoks> http://media.photobucket.com/image/senna/Davor88/senna.jpg
<ivoks> ovako izgledaju vozaci formule
<SilverSpace> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/stare/svms.jpg
<ivoks> http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/9956/senna1.jpg
<ivoks> razmsljaju
<ivoks> ne dizu palce u zrak i zbacuju zube u kameru :)
<sale> ivoks: old school ekipa http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_vEYhzvTW5TY/TBxo7A_6A1I/AAAAAAAAAoA/ZxNXK-VY-0g/s1600/senna,prost,+mansell+piquet.jpg
<ivoks> dobro, na ovoj je i senna ispao tetkast :)
<sale> lol :-)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: slikanje sa vozacem te ne cini vozacem :D
<sale> lol, pazi mansella na ovoj :-) http://www.motoringpicturelibrary.com/docs/hi-mpl340002017c.jpg
<sale> ivoks: tvoj verdict? :-)
<SilverSpace> http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nigel_Mansell
<SilverSpace> ovo je vozacina
<ivoks> tko je njega uopce ozblijno dozivljavao?
<ivoks> sigurno vettelovi fanovi
<sale> :-)
<SilverSpace> kao sto rekoh ivoks nema pojma :))
<SilverSpace> inace ta tetkica ce sljedece sezone rasturiti sve 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> gle tko je 6
<ivoks> vidis kaj ti covjek kaze
<ivoks> nece rec da je gay
<ivoks> ali kaze da je webber musko, dok je vettel... kaze on, dijete
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> di je ovaj budz0r 
<MmikeRMRM> wo-po-to
<MmikeRMRM> SilverSpace, zakaj je on vozacina/
<ivoks> zato kaj je gay, valjda
<ivoks> SilverSpace voli takve :D
<sale> :-)
<SilverSpace> hebate kaj sam ja sad
<SilverSpace> MmikeRMRM: zato kaj je
<MmikeRMRM> SilverSpace, ne kuzim, zakaj je vozacina?
<Neuromanc> jutro
<SilverSpace> jutro ??
<SilverSpace> imas li ti prozor
<MmikeRMRM> :) Neuromanc 
<sale> trenutno postoji Lotus Racing (F1 tim) i Lotus cars (proizvodac automobila)
<ivoks> cujes, opasne promjene u mercedesu
<sale> iduce godine ce Renault dobavljati motore Lotus Racingu
<ivoks> povlace ljude iz renaulta i mclarena
<ivoks> rekao sam ti... nece to mercedes sam tak gledat
<sale> a takoder bi za iducu godinu Renault i Lotus cars trebali sklopiti deal da se natjecu kao Lotus-Renault :-)
<SilverSpace> badava to mercedesu ako vozaca ne dopeljaju
<ivoks> imaju najboljeg
<ivoks> samo ga trebaju slusati
<SilverSpace> stara kanta
<ivoks> ne znam bas
<sale> :-)
<SilverSpace> kojem sam ja predvidio ovo bas kaj mu se i dogada ove godine
<SilverSpace> sumi je jednostavno proslost
<SilverSpace> prosla su ta vremena laude
<SilverSpace> mensell itd
<obruT> treba streljat one koji su radili pakete za utuntu i dependencije
<SilverSpace> obruT: kaj pak je
<obruT> nist, na jednom starom utuntuu cistim sustav, brisem pakete a ono o openoffice-translation-nesto ovisi language-pack-nesto sto mi je malo cudno
<obruT> zasto "sistemski" translation paket ovisi o aplikativnom openoffice translation paketu...
<obruT> a jos mi baca neke errore za thunderbird koji uopce ne postoji
<ivoks> nije to sistemski
<ivoks> language-pack-nesto je samo metapaket koji povuce sve vezano uz 'nesto' jezik
<obruT> nisam mislio sistemski nego genericki
<ivoks> naravno da ovisi o openoffice translation nesto
<obruT> koju kitu nesto genericko ovisi o necem specificnom
<ivoks> jer mu je svrha da povuce taj paket
<ivoks> jer to nije 'genericko'
<ivoks> to je metapaket
<obruT> a pazi, ne mogu obrisat meta paket
<ivoks> paket ne sadrzi nista
<ivoks> mozes
<obruT> e pa nece
<obruT> baca hrpu errora
<ivoks> daj primjer
<SilverSpace> pa desi drac0 
<drac0> pa evome :)
<SilverSpace> gledas trening
<obruT> ispise mi gomilu gresaka
<ivoks> pa pejstaj to negdje pobogu
<drac0> ne, dosao sad s livade, bio s psetom vani ...
<drac0> SilverSpace, kako je stanje, idem gledat :)
<SilverSpace> crko Massa 
<MmikeRMRM> 1:12!
<MmikeRMRM> em ti, ja nemogu ispod 1:14 :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> MmikeRMRM: zato su oni vozaci a ti programer :))
<MmikeRMRM> eh :)
<MmikeRMRM> SilverSpace, vozio sam karting neki dan, tu kod sebe :)
<SilverSpace> jao 
<SilverSpace> jel jos imaju one lose kartinge
<MmikeRMRM> pa meni se opce nisu cinili tak losi :)
<MmikeRMRM> imaju i nove neke
<MmikeRMRM> veli lik da je ista kubikaza i to
<MmikeRMRM> al' da su novi
<sale> 4 nove teme na GMailu. Jedna od njih je Android :-)
<SilverSpace> izade vettel i napravi najbrzi krug
<ivoks> gejic
<ivoks> pa jedini je na stazi :D
<SilverSpace> sale: malo mi je presvjetla thema
<sale> SilverSpace: da, nije mi meni nesto
<SilverSpace> zeleni nije losh
<SilverSpace> krosnje
<ivoks> MmikeRMRM: vm je spreman
<ivoks> budem i bonnie odvrtio na njemu
<MmikeRMRM> ivoks, ti si moja milinica :)
<MmikeRMRM> ja odo do grada, frendica je rodila, pa idem malo proslaviti :)
<drac0> da da, samo vi slavite i to, a ivoks nek radi :)
<drac0> sale, dobra ova android tema, tnx ;)
<SilverSpace> drac0: jes gledao 
<SilverSpace> starac shumi i na treningu pizda... radi
<drac0> SilverSpace, jesam tak-tak, vidjet cemo sutra kvalifikacije
<drac0> jos jednom kazem nije mi nesto ova godina, bilo je izvrsnih trenutaka, al u globalu mi suxa ...
<ivoks> MmikeRMRM: 50/70 MB/s
<ivoks> MmikeRMRM: read/write
<ivoks> MmikeRMRM: na particiji na kojoj ce biti arhive i imidzi
<SilverSpace> drac0: kaj bumo vidjeli sutra
<SilverSpace> se zna
<SilverSpace> sto kunica na vettela
<MmikeRMRM> ivoks: arhive i imidzi?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> hr.archive i hr.releases
<MmikeRMRM> cek
<ivoks> kaj sad nije jasno
<MmikeRMRM> pricas o novom ubuntu-hr serveru ili o fileserveru sa ponovnoupiknutom plocom?
<drac0> SilverSpace, sta poceo si opet s kladom? :)
<ivoks> pricam o [kanta_s_novom_plocom] <-iscsi-> [moj_dell_server] <-block device-> [ubuntu-hr virtualka]
<MmikeRMRM> ivoks, ti diskovi mogu pisati/citati oko 100mb/sec, u raidu5 bi morali i vise
<dodobas> yello
<MmikeRMRM> vjerojatno taj iscsi + mreza ubijaju to sve
<ivoks> pa prek mreze ide
<ivoks> jos overhead virtualke
<ivoks> ok je to
<MmikeRMRM> odustao od NFSa?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> smece
<ivoks> bolje je ovako
<ivoks> NFS ima logiku
<ivoks> block device nema
<MmikeRMRM> bitno da radi
<MmikeRMRM> iako brijem da je bolje da rsync i sve vrtis na onom stroju
<MmikeRMRM> al' tak svejedno
<ivoks> pa razmisljao sam da prebacimo web na linode
<ivoks> a ovu kantu direktno spojimo na mrezu
<MmikeRMRM> cek
<MmikeRMRM> ma u biti
<MmikeRMRM> napravi kak hoces :)
<MmikeRMRM> sam izvjesti na listu kaj si napravio
<ivoks> ako imamo 100-200GB prometa na webu (dakle, ne arhivi)
<ivoks> ja ne vidim problem da to sve hostam na svom linodeu
<MmikeRMRM> neznam
<ivoks> doduse, nemam bas puno diska na linodeu
<MmikeRMRM> ja sam skloniji da to ostane kak je bilo do sad
<MmikeRMRM> al' velim
<MmikeRMRM> i tak ces napravit kak mislis da je najbolje :)
<MmikeRMRM> moram ic sad
<MmikeRMRM> samo mail posalji neki kad budes gotocv
<ivoks> pa sad i je kak je bilo do sad
<ivoks> samo sto smo nfs zamijenili s iscsiem
<SilverSpace> drac0: nisam :) 
<MmikeRMRM> ivoks, oso sam, mail :)
<ivoks> kak
<drac0> :)
<ivoks> kad si jos ovdje
<SilverSpace> kako ja ratujem sa ipodT
<SilverSpace> hebemti sad se zablokirao a ima 40% bat
<drac0> ja bi ga vec 3x rokno u zid :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, sta se stalno hebes s time
<SilverSpace> a sto cu
<SilverSpace> drac0: mora se netjak na necemu igrati
<SilverSpace> drac0: danas mu ja kazem pajcek jedan on me onak cudno pogleda i ko iz puske kaze onda je mama svinja :D umro sam od smjeha
<ivoks> dakle, ovu dvojicu kretena
<ivoks> koji su se utrkivali na autocesti
<ivoks> treba zatvoriti zbog ubojstva iz nehaja
<ivoks> ne prometne nesrece, vec ubojstva
<ivoks> nije to nesreca, svjesno su krsili propise, svjesno su dovodili zivote u opasnost
<ivoks> pa to nije ni iz nehaja
<ivoks> to je s predumisljajem
<ivoks> trojica
<ivoks> ubili jadnu curu
<drac0> uzas
<drac0> hebes nase zakone i pravosudje
<drac0> dobit ce uvjetno opet
<drac0> SilverSpace, lol super je mali :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, pusti taj jobspod i uzmi mu neki tablet da se igra
<ivoks> i, jeste culi
<ivoks> Ubuntu napusta X.org
<ivoks> bez zajebancije
<ivoks> sto znaci da ako nemate open source driver
<ivoks> pusiona
<SilverSpace> 2:3
<ivoks> da?
<ivoks> danas idem u birc ice freak
<ivoks> 3:3
<SilverSpace> 3:3
<ivoks> to je birc od marka
<dodobas> ivoks: na sto prelaze?
<ivoks> wayland
<ivoks> intelov projekt
<ivoks> koristi se na meegou
<dodobas> citam...vise kontrole za aplikacije
<dodobas> znaci kompleksnije aplikacije
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> ja ne znam puno o njemu
<ivoks> samo znam da se vecini svidja ko koncept
<ivoks> jedino sto je problem sto s aplikacijama
<ivoks> treba srediti da X aplikacije rade na njemu
<ivoks> mislim da je to vec sad moguce, ali da nije jos idealno
<ivoks> razlog zasto android tako dobro renderira, na slabijem procu i slabijem gpu-u je upravo u tome sto ne koristi xorg :)
<ivoks> Sep 27 17:36:17 ubuntu03 nullmailer[4364]: Sending failed:  Host not found
<ivoks> Sep 27 17:36:17 ubuntu03 nullmailer[4364]: Delivery complete, 1 message(s) remain.
<ivoks> lol :D
<sale> prelose :-)
<ivoks> opet medvescak dobro krenuo
<ivoks> pa zapeo u 2/3
 * ivoks -> RATM: Maria
 * ivoks volume up up up up uppppppp
<ivoks> Ashes in the Fall
<sale> ivoks: meni je super Calm like a bomb
<ivoks> je
<sale> Morello ima hebeni guitar solo. Cista gitara, bez naknadne obrade
<sale> imam snimku nekog njihovog koncerta, odlicno odradi i uzivo
<ivoks> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs136.snc4/37159_1640151894054_1544514778_31500483_193605_n.jpg
<ivoks> ovako to izgleda u njemackoj :)
<ivoks> idem
<ivoks> idem cugat
<ivoks> dosta vise
<Neuromanc> dobar je dejanovic danas
<ivoks> dejanovic?
<ivoks> tko je taj?
<ivoks> ah, rado
#ubuntu-hr 2010-11-06
<drac0> zdravo
<SilverSpace> jutar
<drac0> jutr
<drac0> SilverSpace, jesi stavio pare na malog nazia? :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: mali je kovkach
<ivoks> mali je gej
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> je je :)
<SilverSpace> pored onoliko ljepotica
<ivoks> rusim ubuntu-hr.org
<SilverSpace> po koji puta
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> prvi
<ivoks> selim na drugi server
<ivoks> kako vam se cini?
<ivoks> http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/
<ivoks> malo cemo zaspamat one koji dodju na site :D
<drac0> ivoks, :D
<SilverSpace> cek kaj bi trebal bit tu neki filmic
<SilverSpace> aha proradio :)
<ivoks> eto, sad ste na novom serveru :)
<ivoks> [62712.802313] Filesystem "vdb": XFS internal error xfs_btree_check_sblock at line 124 of file /build/buildd/linux-2.6.32/fs/xfs/xfs_btree.c.  Caller 0xffffffffa00c0db4
<ivoks> pf.
<ivoks> xfs
<SilverSpace> na jednom portalu kažu manje od 50% podrške za EU a pak na drugom podrška od 63% tko je tu lud :))
<SilverSpace> stemdA: kakav je to sad toples XD
<ivoks> Usred afere "sir i vrhnje" za EU čak 63 posto Hrvata
<ivoks> koja je to 'afera sir i vrhnje'?
<ivoks> pa sir i vrhnje su zabranjeni na dolcu jer dolac nije jos frizidere nabavio :)
<ivoks> to je jedina trznica, koliko je meni poznato, na kojoj je zabranjeno prodavati mlijecne proizvode (jer se ne cuvaju u frizideru)
<ivoks> ma da
<ivoks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/6521/how-can-i-reconfigure-the-nvidia-proprietary-drivers-from-the-command-line-ssh/11464#11464
<budz0r> ivoks: si prebacio usere
<ivoks> ne jos
<ivoks> prvo da slozim fs, pa cu onda usere, baze itd...
<SilverSpace> drac0: kaj kazes na ovo http://is.gd/gM9p0
<drac0> SilverSpace, rekoh ne zanimaju me bas tableti, al ova toshibica ne izgleda lose, svidja mi se tegra :)
<budz0r> ivoks: ul
<budz0r> ivoks: kul
<ivoks> mozes ti s Balkana, ali ne moze Balkan iz tebe
<ivoks> http://danas.net.hr/novac/page/2010/11/06/0030006.html?pos=n1
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, sinoc smo rekli bolej tu tutnuti utuntu :
<drac0> :)
<ivoks> Najviše će morati vratiti Grčka, oko 350 milijuna eura. 
<ivoks> hihihi
<SilverSpace> drac0:  yep
<drac0> omg pazi debilcheke cekaju 50% off za ipod, u redu od 3h ujutro, lol
<SilverSpace> lijepo vani a ja moram biti doma
<SilverSpace> drac0: danas ih je pun oglasnik
<SilverSpace> samo kaj si ne bi nikada vise uzeo 8G
 * budz0r si je isfural x200s
<SilverSpace> opa
<budz0r> :)
<drac0> budz0r, jeli, jes kupio od ivoksa? :)
<budz0r> :)
<budz0r> pa kaj ivoks nema x300
<drac0> e sad, da ima t400s
<drac0> :)
<budz0r> :)
<drac0> budz0r, i jesi zadovoljan
<budz0r> drac0: zasad jesam
<budz0r> skroz
<drac0> vrhunski je lap
<budz0r> jedino baterija traje malo, 4cell
<drac0> uzmi vecu
<budz0r> budem
<SilverSpace> kaj napravi od ferraria http://is.gd/gMahI
<ivoks> ja imam isto x200s
<budz0r> ivoks: kaj nisi imao x300
<ivoks> X201s’s 2.13-GHz Core i7 640LM CPU
<ivoks> ne, uvijek sam imao x200s
<ivoks> kopiras me :)
<ivoks> x201s se cini kao jako dobar laptop
<budz0r> ivoks: ima ga frend, i je fakat je dobar
<budz0r> ivoks: a znas mene ;)
<stemdA> SilverSpace: odi u Arenu pa vidi :)
<drac0> :)
<ivoks> budz0r: jel imas webcam?
<ivoks> citao sam da x200s nema webcam
<stemdA> drac0: ovaj put imam Tegru prije tebe :)
<ivoks> samo ne znam sto mi je onda ovo pred nosom
<SilverSpace> budz0r: sad ga moras prodat 
<ivoks> sad citam da ni x201s nema webcam
<stemdA> (jedino kaj nije Toshiba :))
<drac0> stemdA, si siguran? :)
<stemdA> kad si ju dobio?
<stemdA> :)
<drac0> nisam ju dobio
<drac0> posudio sam ju :)
<SilverSpace> stemdA: nejdem u smensifensi arene :))
<stemdA> hehe
<drac0> ivoks, cekaj 210, to ce skoro ...
<stemdA> to mi je problem, ni ja još nisam vidio XD
<budz0r> ivoks: imam webcam
<SilverSpace> stemdA: lol
<ivoks> ne kuzim zasto stavljaju te modeme
<ivoks> bolje bi bilo da stave firewire umjesto modema
<drac0> bude to, kao i dp combo
<budz0r> ivoks: imam i 3g modul
<drac0> budz0r, wimax? :)
<ivoks> al ne radi u hr
<nvucinic> budz0r: to ja imam na Toshibi :)
<drac0> budz0r, di ces to iskorisititi :)
<budz0r> nvucinic: pih :)
<budz0r> :)
<ivoks> mislim da ga i ja imam
<ivoks> svakako imam utor za sim karticu, kod baterije
<SilverSpace> da i ja na edge
<ivoks> al od toga nis
<SilverSpace> samo kaj unutra nema modula
<budz0r> ivoks: jesi probao?
<ivoks> ne znam kako bi probao
<drac0> stemdA, uglavnom radi se o phoneu tipa htc desire hd, nvidia oem made, arm + tegra2
<drac0> stemdA, u biti i radi ga htc
<stemdA> aha
<drac0> to je test za novu ergelu htc-ova koja treba 2011.
<stemdA> nemam to
<stemdA> imam Tegra 250 development kit
<drac0> nemam ni ja, al se igrao malo nekidan, vrlo mocna stvar
<stemdA> i sviđa mi se
<drac0> ima mini dp ;)
<budz0r> drustvo moram gibat
<stemdA> dp?
<budz0r> poz
<ivoks> baterija krepava :)
<drac0> stemdA, display port
<stemdA> ahaaaaaaaaaa
<drac0> ivoks, :D
<drac0> budz0r, pozz
<stemdA> slabe baterije :)
<SilverSpace> je slabe
<SilverSpace> kod mene trjala 6mjeseci pa crkla
<drac0> :)
<drac0> lgs baterije haha
<drac0> treba panasonic bateriju uzeti
<SilverSpace> da LG
<SilverSpace> jos 2sata do 3treninga
<drac0> ma hebes to, cekam 17h
<SilverSpace> opet mi se rusi ipodT
<SilverSpace> drac0: nema se kaj cekat mali nazi je prvi
<drac0> ma, bude opet nesto crklo :)
<SilverSpace> da kod alonsa
<drac0> bude shumi dobio :D
<ivoks> ima stream negdje?
<SilverSpace> bit ce
<SilverSpace> drac0: mozda negdje u buducem zivotu
<drac0> :D
<SilverSpace> ili kad kazne RB MC i FE
<ivoks> ti fakat mislis da schumacher nece dobiti niti jednu utrku?
<SilverSpace> drac0: e da i kubicu
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> slijedece sezone ce biti jedan od glavnih konkurenata
<drac0> cekaj da meca proradi
<ivoks> pa mercedsu je puko film
<drac0> ivoks, tocno to
<ivoks> vec su povukli hrpu ljudi iz drugih momcadi
<SilverSpace> ivoks: moze meca proraditi samo kaj shumi nije vise sposoban dobiti utrku
<ivoks> krivo brijes
<ivoks> schumi je od svih njih najstabilniji
<ivoks> onaj vettel mi izgleda kao da ce dobiti zivcani slom
<ivoks> ko malo dijete kad mu uzmes cokoladu
<drac0> :)
<drac0> dobro si rekao
<ivoks> hamilton je pun sebe
<ivoks> alonso je dobar, jako dobar
<drac0> nije ni alonso puno bolji,
<ivoks> i ima vec brdo iskustva
<drac0> al bolji od ove dvojice
<SilverSpace> samo kaj smrdi
<drac0> nije maneken, vozac je :)
<ivoks> slijedece godine, kubica (ako bude imao dobru formulu), schumi i alonso u prva 3
<drac0> raikonnen se nece vratiti
<ivoks> ma koji raikonnen
<ivoks> to je budaletina
<ivoks> netipicni finac
<drac0> al je vozac
<ivoks> nece nikad riskirati
<ivoks> ma kad si njega vidio da nesto napravi?
<drac0> nitko od njih danas ne riskira
<drac0> nitko
<drac0> voze ko babe
<ivoks> das mu najbrzu formulu i lik ce se voziti iza 2x sporije formule cijelu utrku
<drac0> s hrpom tehnologije iza dupeta
<drac0> ivoks, sad ti brijes
<drac0> raikonnen je jedan od boljih vozaca
<ivoks> ali bez jaja
<drac0> top10 usudio bi se reci
<drac0> al opet, svi su babe danas
<ivoks> nisu svi
<ivoks> ima ih par koji grizu
<ivoks> schumi je malo vec star, pa mozda nece grist
<ivoks> ali ce svakako grist vise od hamiltona
<ivoks> taj hamilton se utrkuje na kvalifikacijama
<ivoks> a ne na utrci
<drac0> to istina
<drac0> mali japanac mi je drag
<drac0> bit ce nesto do njega
<ivoks> rekoh jucer
<ivoks> mamine maze
<ivoks> a vettel je jos i gay
<ivoks> :D
<drac0> :)
<ivoks> bas me zanima koju muziku slusa
<drac0> SilverSpace, citas ti ovo :)
<ivoks> tajci, ziher
<drac0> lady gaga
<SilverSpace> lol
<ivoks> ili modern talking
<ivoks> ovo si svako jutro pusti
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxM8Kf5SeiA
<SilverSpace> drac0: ko japos kobajagi
<SilverSpace> ti je drag
<drac0> ivoks, ovo slusa :D http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVACUjHn6yU
<drac0> SilverSpace, da kobajashi
<drac0> *y
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxM8Kf5SeiA
<ivoks> to je vettel
<ivoks> bas ga takvog vidim
<drac0> lol
<SilverSpace> drac0: kobajagi ce nekog ubiti na stazi ko i onaj sutil
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> to je formula
<drac0> pa grize mali sto je tu lose :)
<drac0> a ne se voziti ko babe
<ivoks> ljudi ginu
 * drac0 ide nesto baciti u kljun ... bbl
<ivoks> svi mogu voziti u krug
<SilverSpace> ivoks: nekak si mi sumljiv sa tvojim izborom muzike
<ivoks> al samo neki mogu staviti zivot na kocku za kockastu zastavu
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> to je vettelov izbor
<ivoks> to je kao da kazes da hokejas moze bodycheckom ubiti nekoga
<ivoks> pa jasno da moze, al to tako ide
<ivoks> inace bi bilo umjetnicko klizanje
<ivoks> ajde, da cujem
<ivoks> kako je ovo moguce:
<ivoks> du -hs neki_dir
<ivoks> 20G    neki_dir/
<SilverSpace> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=meego_11_ubuntu1010&num=1
<ivoks> du -hs neki_dir/*
<ivoks> nista
<ivoks> ha? ha? :)
<ivoks> tko zna?
<drac0> pobrisao si taj dir :)
<drac0> di je nestalo 20 giga
<ivoks> nisam nista brisao
<drac0> SilverSpace, dobar link
<ivoks> ni je nestalo
<ivoks> nije
<ivoks> vidim da je da bi mi trebali neku skolicu organizirati :)
<dodobas> yello
<drac0> sub
<drac0> :)
<drac0> ivoks, 'mi' kao ti, ili mi kao mi :)
<ivoks> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-11702892
<drac0> freak :)
<drac0> taj ne vozi ko baba
<ivoks> kad je utrka?
<ivoks> jel na hrt2?
<ivoks> a to su kvalifikacije
<ivoks> pa da, subota je
<drac0> ivoks, kad ce wayland, 12.04
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> to ako uvedu, polomit ce sve zivo :)
<drac0> :)
<drac0> zivi bili pa vidjeli
<ivoks> al svidja mi se
<drac0> kaze mark treba im godina dana
<ivoks> treba imati petlje za takvu promjenu
<ivoks> mozda nece uspjeti
<ivoks> i ubuntu propadne
<ivoks> a mozda ce ga gurnuti veliki korak naprijed
<ivoks> tako se danas posao vodi
<ivoks> riskiraj ili se izgubi u masi
<drac0> citas li SilverSpace :)
<drac0> ne biti baba, gay baba :)
<ivoks> :)
<drac0> ivoks, treba prije sloziti nv i amd, jer trenutno samo intel 'radi'
<drac0> kad je intelovo :)
<dodobas> archinux python3 default  FTW :)
<dodobas> *archlinux :)
<drac0> ivoks, "i ubuntu propadne" - mislis da je to stvarno moguce?
<drac0> di ce tolika zajednica migrirati, na debian :)
<ivoks> pa debian je prilicno dobar safty net
<ivoks> sve sto si naucio ti ostaje
<drac0> ok, al nije ubuntu
<ivoks> dodobas: python3 ili python3000?
<dodobas> python3.1
<ivoks> dakle Py3k
<dodobas> dakle /usr/bin/python je python3
<ivoks> pa, sretno :)
<dodobas> a /usr/bin/python2 python2.7
<dodobas> trenutno je stanje 'strgano' 
<ivoks> ocekuj trganje svega i svacega
<dodobas> ja jos nisam napravio upgrade...iz glupog razloga sto mi je laptop zapunjen 97%
<drac0> ivoks, http://bitURL.net/arzd
<ivoks> Python 3.0 final was released on December 3rd, 2008.
<ivoks> drac0: kaj?
<drac0> ivoks, si radio s time
<ivoks> pisao dokumentaciju za to :)
<drac0> :)
<dodobas> ivoks: je...npr. Zope radi samo s python2.4
<dodobas> netko je morao biti prvi :)
<ivoks> Starting new firmware in 2 seconds
<ivoks> Processing firmware bundle: 3                                                   
<ivoks> All keyboard inputs disabled.                                                   
<ivoks> ups
<SilverSpace> kakve sad pak gluposti talambate
<drac0> talambate :)
<SilverSpace> kk ce to propast
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> sad sam ipodT vrati na pocetnu poziciju ak me sad bude zajebavao bacit cu ga u savu
<drac0> haha
<drac0> Kako dobiti najveci cirkus na svijetu? - Pokrijete zemlje clanice ex SFRJ ceradom!‌
<SilverSpace> i protesno pismo napisati cu jankecu
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: dobar
<drac0> :)
<SilverSpace> koliko prasine na stolu
<SilverSpace> a nedami se sve makivat sa stola
<drac0> prisli se :)
<SilverSpace> hrpetinu zice
<SilverSpace> to mi je najgore
<ivoks> bas si vettel
<ivoks> :)
<drac0> :)
<SilverSpace> trebam novu plocu za stol pa cu sve onda posloziti
<SilverSpace> mozda :))
<drac0> ako i onda :)
<ivoks> Opus Angelorum osnovala je jedna kućanica iz Tirola
<ivoks> Uz ostalo je pristaše uvjerila i u to da su žene koje su se podvrgnule pobačaju opsjednute vragom.
<ivoks> znao sam
<SilverSpace> hoce mi tko reci koji mi je password za wifi
<ivoks> meni su te zene uvijek bile sumljive
<MmikeMRMA> dodobas, kaj ti je potrgano sa pythonom3?
<drac0> sekta unutar sekte
<drac0> zanimljivo
<dodobas> MmikeMRMA: jos nista...jer ne mogu upgradati... imam laptop 97% zapunjen
<dodobas> u ponedjeljak imam neki glupi rok za 'produkciju', pa stalno odgadjam
<SilverSpace> sljedeci tjedan cjeli kisa
<drac0> SilverSpace, znaci voznja bikeom? :)
<SilverSpace> nema vise nista od voznje
<SilverSpace> nisam ja vettel
<dodobas> lol
<dodobas> Total Download Size:    808,08 MB
<dodobas> Total Installed Size:   3283,63 MB
<SilverSpace> koja budaletina http://is.gd/gMhyY
<dodobas> a ja imam 800 mb
<drac0> SilverSpace, pa to je ivoks prije malo linkao :)
<ivoks> i kuzis
<ivoks> on je budaletina
<ivoks> ta izjava i vettel idu zajedno :)
<ivoks> ne pomicati granice
<ivoks> samo sjediti u fotelji i gledati u strop
<ivoks> inace, tekst na ovoj stranici je glup
<ivoks> taj covjek je s time preletio Kanal
<ivoks> a pokusao je i preletjeti Gibraltar, ali se srusio u more
<drac0> :)
<ivoks> Sat Nov  6 13:46:03 2010 [pid 1] [ftp] OK LOGIN: Client "66.249.65.84", anon password "googlebot@google.com"
<drac0> to me podsjetilo na human-bat, al to je nesto sasvim drugo ...
<ivoks> majku mu i googleu
<ivoks> svuda je
<SilverSpace> lol
<ivoks> ulazi na sve pore :)
<MmikeMRMA> Koji debil taj Colak, nevjerojatno.
<ivoks> sva trojica
<ivoks> koja su se utrkivala po autoputu
<MmikeMRMA> Kaj nisu samo dvojica bila?
<ivoks> dozivotno uzeti vozacku i u zatvor na 20 godina
<ivoks> ne, bio je i treci
<ivoks> neki s fordom
<MmikeMRMA> Jest, dozivotno vozacku.
<MmikeMRMA> I zabranu IKAD IGDJE natjecanja.
<ivoks> u HR
<ivoks> i EU
<dodobas> 'ipak su oni samo navijaci, nisu huligani' (tm)
<MmikeMRMA> Kuzis, kad s autom napravis sranje, i nekoga ozlijedis ili ubijes, to je po defaultu 'iz nehaja'
<drac0> kakav zatvor, treba ga razapeti na haubu auta i vozati dok ne umre od gladi il musica
<MmikeMRMA> Ovo nije iz nehaja, svjesno si se isao utrkivati po cesti gdje ljudi 'prometuju'
<ivoks> pa da
<SilverSpace> ma da kaj ste ponoreli :)
<ivoks> ubojstvo s predumisljajem
<MmikeMRMA> Ok, nije ju namjerno isao ubiti, al' to nije nehaj, nikako!
<ivoks> planirao je ugroziti zivot
<MmikeMRMA> Da ti pukne guma, pa ubijes nekog - to je nehaj.
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, tocno to, planirano je ugrozavao zivot sebi, njoj, ekipi oko njega.
<MmikeMRMA> SilverSpace, kaj ponoreli, pa ubio je curku!
<MmikeMRMA> Idijot.
<drac0> cuj ovoga :D
<drac0> SilverSpace, kaj si puko
<ivoks> meni kad takve vidim
<SilverSpace> drac0: zasto
<ivoks> dodje mi da ih trznem da izlete s ceste
<drac0> SilverSpace, pa ponoreli lol
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, eh :) onda si isti k'o oni, ugrozavas svoj i njihov zivot
<ivoks> pa znam
<SilverSpace> kaj sad treba linc
<MmikeMRMA> mene samo zanima kak' ce se to zavrisiti sad, tj, sto ce sud reci
<ivoks> al ko fol nisam ih vidio :)
<ivoks> naravno da treba linc
<ivoks> znas li ti koliko toga ima po autoputu?
<MmikeMRMA> a znam
<ivoks> svaki put se neki debili utrkuju
<drac0> MmikeMRMA, sud ce reci uvjetno godinu dana
<ivoks> utrkuj se doma u dvoristu ili po stubistu
<ivoks> ne po javnoj povrsini
<MmikeMRMA> drac0, a nebi smio! bas zato sto je on profesionalni vozac! i bas zato sto je bio svjestan pizdarije u koju se upusta!
<MmikeMRMA> Vish, mogo bi ja na karting, presuper je dan i toplo je!
<SilverSpace> zato treba uvesti da se vidi kad si uso i kad izaso pa sad ti vidi koliko si vozio prosjecno
<drac0> MmikeMRMA, ne bi ni novinar smio biti premijer, al u hr je sve moguce
<dodobas> MmikeMRMA: challenge !
<dodobas> :)
<MmikeMRMA> SilverSpace, to slabo ima smisla, jer mosh stat na benzinskoj, popit kavu-dvajstpet, i opet nagarit po plinu
<MmikeMRMA> dodobas, o jel? :) 
<dodobas> nisam nikad :P
<MmikeMRMA> dodobas, ja samo jednom :)
<MmikeMRMA> k'o klinac sam vozio to, al' sam skuzio kad sam 'opet' sjeo da k'o da nisam nikad vozio :)
<drac0> MmikeMRMA, di to, da te operem? :)
<SilverSpace> MmikeMRMA: izlazak iz autoputa na bemzinjaru se racuna 
<MmikeMRMA> k'o papak sam se vozio, kocio pred svakim zavojem :)
<MmikeMRMA> SilverSpace, to poskupljuje cijelu pricu! :)
<MmikeMRMA> drac0, karting centar zagreb, spansko, aj bas! ;)
<SilverSpace> evo sad bi oni ludovali :)
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> na za to previdjenom prostoru
<ivoks> gdje svi sudionici znaju u sto se upustaju
<drac0> i gdje ne voze babe
<ivoks> a gle
<ivoks> konferencija/video/Ubuntu01Splivalo.ogg
<ivoks> i ostali :)
<MmikeMRMA> pa da!
<MmikeMRMA> zato imas kartodrom
<MmikeMRMA> il' odi na parkiraliste iza bille po noci i ganjaj se, gdje te ne cuju, gdje te ne vide
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks? :)
<ivoks> da?
<SilverSpace> opa MmikeMRMA ima iskustva :)
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks kaj konferencija?
<ivoks> pa prebacujem stvari na novi server
<MmikeMRMA> SilverSpace, ja sam po micevcu unistavao svoju mazdu :)
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks: a :)
<ivoks> pa ustput nalazim neke filmice za koje sam mislio da su izgubljeni :)
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks: novi server je 10.04?
<ivoks> da
<MmikeMRMA> super
<MmikeMRMA> taj ima ljepse munin grafice :)
<ivoks> pa to malo otezava migraciju
<MmikeMRMA> a cek
<ivoks> mysql 5.0 -> 5.1
<MmikeMRMA> zakaj nisi samo digao stroj i pustio budzora da to obavi?
<ivoks> nemamo toliko vremena :D
<MmikeMRMA> :) opet on biva bezobrazno napuhan :)
<MmikeMRMA> inace, for the record, once more, mysql je the most smecava baza podataka - ever!
<MmikeMRMA> upravo je zalosno sto se toliko softvera bazira na tome 
<drac0> facebook :D
<MmikeMRMA> Kazes polju da je 'datetime'. I onda kazes: INSERT INTO tablica (dateTimePolje) VALUES ('2010-65-51 61:213:14');
<MmikeMRMA> MySQL umjesto da ti kaze 'debilu'
<MmikeMRMA> kaze 'ok, 1 rows affected' ili kako vec
<MmikeMRMA> a u bazu zapise '0000-00-00 00:00:00'
<ivoks> :)
<dodobas> mysql je prva NoSql baza ikad
<dodobas> s toliko logike na klijentu :D
<MmikeMRMA> dodobas,  :) 
<drac0> kako je to bilo nekada :) http://www.index.hr/video/film.aspx?id=260
<ivoks> http://spreadubuntu.org/
<ivoks> 150,622,295 Ubuntu downloads
<ivoks> By torrent since September 12 2009
<ivoks> hm...
<SilverSpace> ljepa cifra
<MmikeMRMA> e, a
<ivoks> otvaram dump bazu u vi-u vec 5 minuta
<MmikeMRMA> kako u HTMLu promijeniti boju teksta? bez CSSa i djidjarija?
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, pa kol'ko je velik file? :)
<MmikeMRMA> vi sve uzme u memoriju po defaultu
<ivoks> <font color="#235435">Tekst</font>
<MmikeMRMA> thnx :)
<ivoks> pa ima skoro gigu
<MmikeMRMA> pa e, jos ak' ti je zaswapalo se...
<ivoks> na stroju koji ima samo gigu :D
<MmikeMRMA> a zakaj dump otvaras u VIju?
<ivoks> moram izmijeniti nes prije nego importam
<ivoks> ne zuri mi se
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks: reci viju da bude pametniji, ima neka shema, al' neznam kako tocno, pa uzme samo dio filea u memoriju
<ivoks> Sat, 06 Nov 2010 13:51:21 +0100: Ubuntu releases mirror operations completed.
<ivoks> Sat, 06 Nov 2010 13:51:21 +0100: Ubuntu release CD image sync completed.
<ivoks> pa pustimo releases onda u opticaj :)
<ivoks> weeeha
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks: nisi jos homeove prebacio? :)
<ivoks> jos se taraju
<MmikeMRMA> taraju?
<MmikeMRMA> pa valjda radi direktno kopiranje, right? :)
<ivoks> ne, taram ih
<MmikeMRMA> pa, onak ti je brze
<dodobas> MmikeMRMA: locirao sam 'upravljacku jedinicu' :)
<MmikeMRMA> dodobas, ? :)
<MmikeMRMA> dodobas, don't get it
<dodobas> volan i pedale...
 * drac0 ide sloziti neku kafu
<MmikeMRMA> dodobas, eeeeee, i onda odmah nakon toga OOOOO!
<ivoks> sta, pocele su kvalifikacije? :)
<dodobas> u 17h
<ivoks> pf
<SilverSpace> kisa u brazilu
<ivoks> jao, sta ce sad
<ivoks> pobjeci mamici
<MmikeMRMA> vozit po kisi, sta ce :)
<ivoks> pa ne mogu vozit po kisi
<ivoks> kaj ti je
<ivoks> mogu se ozlijediti
<ivoks> sto ce reci vettelov decko? :)
<MmikeMRMA> ok, propustio sam nesto
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks: wtf s vettelovim deckom? :)
<dodobas> znas ti kako je tekos voziti formulu jadan po mokrom
<ivoks> ja mislim da je vettel gay
<ivoks> i da su danasnji vozaci tetkice
<ivoks> koje ne riskiraju
<MmikeMRMA> dodobas, znam, sve ti sprica oko tebe i mokro je i tesko ti je :)
<dodobas> i moras mislis kad hoces stisnut gas do kraja
<MmikeMRMA> super mi je bio hamilton u koreji - 'ajte, dajte, idemo se utrkivati' :)
<MmikeMRMA> Zasto mislis da je gay?
<dodobas> i fetl dva kruga prije 'problema'
<ivoks> tak mi zgledi
<MmikeMRMA> Gay kao 'voli decke' ili gay kao 'papak lose vozi i i pickica je'?
<ivoks> oboje :D
<dodobas> 'nista ne vidim...ovo se mora zavrstiti'
<MmikeMRMA> Ne vozi lose ,dobar je :) Malo neiskusan jos, i emotivan pa ga sjebe to :)
<MmikeMRMA> A to dal' voli u guzu il' di vec, sto cu mu ja :) 
<MmikeMRMA> Nemam nista protiv toga ak njemu to pase :)
<ivoks> nemam ni ja
<ivoks> nek gusta :D
<SilverSpace> lol
<MmikeMRMA> bas :)
<MmikeMRMA> idem se tusnut i ostrugat si pete :0
<dodobas> bio je komentar da je webber namjerno pustio da bolid klizi po stazi
<dodobas> kako bi 'pogodio' hamiltona ili alonsa
<MmikeMRMA> jeje :)
<dodobas> a nastradao rosberg
<MmikeMRMA> ma, joj :)
<dodobas> ajde ajde...odi strugati pete...
<MmikeMRMA> :* :)
<ivoks> gle kak se dodobas kuzi :)
<ivoks> dakle... baza nam je poveca
<SilverSpace> nesto opasno kod mene vatrogasci ko ludi prolaze
<ivoks> valjda forum i to
<ivoks> Isto tako je intencija da se kontrolirano omogući kupnju godišnje parkirne karte za parkirališta na kojima se parkiraju zaposlenici tvrtke, a parkiranje bi bilo dopušteno samo u neposrednoj blizini tvrtke. To bi značilo da bi se dogodila situacija kvartovske karte
<dodobas> que?
<dodobas> dva puta procitao i dalje ne kuzim
<ivoks> moci ce se kupiti godisnje parking karte
<dodobas> ali po nekim posebnim pravilima, sto do sada nije bilo moguce?
<ivoks> ne ako nisi bio stanar
<ivoks> nisi mogao kupiti godisnju parkirnu kartu za lokaciju na kojoj radis, vec samo za onu gdje zivis
<ivoks> tadam
<ivoks> portal je opet u igri
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, kol'ko je to 'poveca'?
<ivoks> MmikeMRMA: home ti je na mjestu
<ivoks> poveca?
<MmikeMRMA> u 14:33:10 si to rekao
<ivoks> ne kuzim te sto zelis reci
<ivoks> ili pitati
<MmikeMRMA> Velis 'baza nam je poveca'
<MmikeMRMA> Ja pitam: 'koliko je to - poveca'?
<ivoks> a to
<ivoks> dugo se importala
<ivoks> brijem za ima puno zapisa u forumu
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks: e, ubi munin stari i metni novi
<MmikeMRMA> ovo si iskopirao samo, right?
<dodobas> spock - 'clear the spam filter' :)
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> to nisu svjezi podaci
<MmikeMRMA> da, ne radi tako dobro :)
<MmikeMRMA> purgeaj munin pakete, obrisi /var/lib/munin (mosh backup napraviti bas ako hoces), i nainstaliraj pakete nanovo
<ivoks> imam bitnijih stvari
<ivoks> tipa mail sloziti
<ivoks> i mailiing liste
<MmikeMRMA> apt-get --purge remove `dpkg -l | grep munin | awk '{print $2}'`; rm -rf /var/lib/munin; rm -rf /etc/munin; apt-get install munin munin-plugins-extra
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> apt-get purge .*munin.* je lakse, nije li? :)
<ivoks> to mi je zadnje sto cu raditi
<MmikeMRMA> pa, ne
<MmikeMRMA> naime, shell ce probati ovo .* expandati
<MmikeMRMA> a nece moci
<MmikeMRMA> doduse
<MmikeMRMA> pricam za bash
<MmikeMRMA> ha, ipak ne!
<MmikeMRMA> radi *munin* :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, palacinke s jabukama? :)
<MmikeMRMA> pojeo sam bananu i sad mi je zlo
<MmikeMRMA> pa, osjeti se da server radi brze :)
<drac0> odoh van s psetom, uzivajte ...
 * chaky je danas proveo cijeli dan u branju maslina
<SilverSpace> http://tehnik.mobitel.si/mobilna-tv-android/
<ivoks> brijem da je i mail sad spreman
<ivoks> mozda imap i pop ne rade
<ivoks> moralo bi
<ivoks> netko pokusava, ali mu ne radi
<ivoks> kaj jos? munin...
<ivoks> ajde
<ivoks> eto ga
<ivoks> ako naletite na nesto sto ne radi, javite
<ivoks> pih
<ivoks> overcommitali smo memoriju
<ivoks> ziher apache
<ivoks> MmikeMRMA: eto
<ivoks> brijem da smo done
<ivoks> svi doma, rucaju
<ivoks> a ja se tu zajebavam
<ivoks> hm...potres?
<SilverSpace> nist osjetio
<ivoks> Oduševljeni fanovi: Lady Gaga je savršena sinteza muškarca i žene
<ivoks> koje droge ti ljudi gutaju, da mi je znati
<SilverSpace> da bar
<ivoks> pa mislim
<ivoks> http://www.vecernji.hr/slika-640x348/vijesti/odusevljeni-fanovi-lady-gaga-je-savrsena-sinteza-muskarca-zene-slika-257979
<ivoks> http://www.vecernji.hr/data/slika/52/257979.jpg
<ivoks> evo, u punoj velicini
<ivoks> http://www.vecernji.hr/data/slika/52/257952.jpg
<ivoks> a jel ovo musko ili zensko?
<dodobas> ako nisu fotošopirali noge...
<dodobas> rekoa bih žensko
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> vidi tu facu
<dodobas> i boca jane, tamnog sadržaja
<ivoks> a kaj je ono limenka u kosi? :)
<ivoks> dvije cak
<dodobas> da trash look :)
<ivoks> idem slusati RATM :)
<ivoks> ma pazi ti to!
<ivoks> na androidu kod spajanja mozes odabrati nacin spajanja na racunalo
<ivoks> usb disk, punjenje, itd...
<ivoks> jedna od opcija je USB tethering
<ivoks> i radi
<ivoks> ko iz puske
<ivoks> moram reci
<ivoks> banshee je 75x bolji od rhythmboxa
<dodobas> nisam vec dugo koristio 'music library player'
<dodobas> a i kad jesam, bio je to mpd i sonata kao frontend
<ivoks> fora mi je sto mozes syncati playlistu s mobitelom
<ivoks> a playlistu pak mozes izgenerirati na hrpu nacina
<ivoks> '100 najboljih, ali da sve zajedno ne bude vece od 300MB'
<ivoks> s time da banshee podrzava i video
<ivoks> pa i to mozes syncat s telefonom
<SilverSpace> i ja se privikavam na banshe
<ivoks> citirat cu jednog lika s proslog UDS-a
<ivoks> 'ne vjerujem da mi jos uvijek raspravljamo oko tako ocite stvari'
<ivoks> moze popraviti zapise u mp3-u
<ivoks> zna da su RATM i Rage Against The Machine isti band
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> Punjabi MC :)
<ivoks> kaj, kvalifikacije pocinju?
<SilverSpace> jos malo
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo http://www.ubuntuka.com/convert-video-for-ipod-in-ubuntu/
<SilverSpace> evo prasicko je poceo brbljati
<ivoks> pa idem to pogledati
<ivoks> sigh... imam TV u uredu, a doma nemam
<ivoks> kaj je jabuka tv?
<ivoks> cekaj, i z1 je na digitalnoj televiziji?
<ivoks> gle tko je najbrzi :)
<ivoks> gayttel je 16.
<SilverSpace> jabuka ti je bivsi otv
<ivoks> evo ga, prvi :)
<SilverSpace> koje mjesto
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> party kod SilverSpace 
<ivoks> nemam signala ovdje, joj...
<ivoks> da, wifi mu smeta
<SilverSpace> ma da
<ivoks> anteni
<ivoks> sobna antena
<ivoks> idem off
<ivoks> eto, sredio antenu
<ivoks> kaj nije sram onog hamiltona
<ivoks> deda je brzi od njega
<ivoks> ha, SilverSpace 
<ivoks> tko je 4.?
<ivoks> sa kantom od formule
<ivoks> to ako bude sutra padalo, schumacher ide na postolje
<drac0> vecer
<ivoks> bok
<ivoks> a vidi tko je 2.
<drac0> ivoks, neki dobar server, leti ubuntu-hr ;)
<ivoks> virtualni :D
<drac0> haha :)
<ivoks> deda pokazao djecici kako se vozi
<ivoks> oho
<ivoks> vidimo tko su vozaci
<ivoks> tko grize
<ivoks> tko riskira
<ivoks> 1 HUL
<SilverSpace> hebateee
<ivoks> di je gayttel?
<drac0> :D
<drac0> sta je hulk napravio
<drac0> ajooo
<SilverSpace> prestrasno
<drac0> predobro
<drac0> SilverSpace, odose pare :P
<SilverSpace> koje pare
<drac0> pa one koje si stavio na geyttela :D
<SilverSpace> hebavas on
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> :)
<SilverSpace> bit ce zanimljivo
<ivoks> koji gay
<ivoks> pa pogle ga
<ivoks> i to zenski :)
<ivoks> joj, dosta :D
<SilverSpace> nece hilko nis sutra napraviti
<ivoks> pa naravno da nece
<ivoks> ima slabiju formulu od ostalih
<SilverSpace> bolet ce ga rame od tapsanja danas
<ivoks> ali je pokazao da ima muda
<ivoks> i dobit ce mjesto u boljoj momcadi
<drac0> a mali nazi ce slijedece sezone u virgin invalide :D
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> dobro je bit ce sutra zanimljivo
<drac0> ako bude virgina jel
<ivoks> bit ce virginije
<drac0> lagos je uvijek zanimljiv
<ivoks> idem doma
<drac0> sta bi sa shumiem na kraju
<SilverSpace> massa ce sutra sve sjebat
<drac0> to ce alonso dobiti
<ivoks> tesko
<sale> drac0: bit ce virgina. Samo sto je Branson rekao da ce dopustiti oglasavanje ostalih sponzora. Vise nece biti all Virgin car ;-)
<SilverSpace> shumi se izgubio
<drac0> opa i sale lurker otvorio oci :)
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<sale> drac0: :-)
<SilverSpace> sad sale mora prepravljati tekst
<drac0> sale, vec sam te mislio pingati
<SilverSpace> jer ves je jucer sve napisao
<drac0> ide iscrpni izvjestaj
<ivoks> Archive-Update-in-Progress-jackass.canonical.com
<ivoks> o lol :)
<drac0> sta je to? :D
<ivoks> a nis :)
<drac0> hrpa updatea i backportsa
<sale> dobra poddomena :-)
<ivoks> mislim da je to hostname :)
<ivoks> koji k je s forumom?
<ivoks> pise da je 20:14
<ivoks> ljudi, uzivajte
<drac0> SilverSpace, sta to citas?
<SilverSpace> sestra donjela 1broj
<SilverSpace> drac0: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modesty_Blaise
<drac0> zanimljivo se cini
<drac0> sex, intrige i kriminal :)
<SilverSpace> jedan od najboljih stripova
<drac0> stavi to na kindle il kako se vec zove
<SilverSpace> kindle :) treba ga imati
<drac0> sta nije nedavno neki novi izasao na amoled ekranu
<drac0> onaj stari je bas kuruza
<SilverSpace> ma pluga su mi 
<SilverSpace> ne mogu ja to 
<drac0> to je upitne uporabne dozvole, ko i tableti :)
<SilverSpace> Irssi 0.8.13 (20090331) - http://irssi.org/ Laku noc svima koliko vas ima :)
<ivoks> ja cu se strgat
<ivoks> postajem fan Boston Bruinsa samo zbog reklama
<ivoks> najbolje reklame ikad!
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cr89xbl26g
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3XJoDeMzH4
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_jhxFigCAI
<ivoks> al ova je najbolja: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7YAfb1Yrbc
<darc3d> hej!
<ivoks> kak cu se napit veceras!!!!!
#ubuntu-hr 2010-11-07
<SilverSpace> jutro
<MmikeRMRM> zdravo! :)
<dodobas> yello
<MmikeRMRM> Olloy!
<MmikeRMRM> dodobas, znas li, dal' onaj volan radi pod linuxom, tj, dal' si ga probao kad tako?
<dodobas> nisam...
<dodobas> nisam bas into gaming...
<dodobas> znam da ima drivere za windowse
<SilverSpace> heja hej
<SilverSpace> pazi ovaj tekst katastrofa http://is.gd/gNDEF
<dodobas> SilverSpace: pa te tekstove ne pise novinar nego ggl translator...
<SilverSpace> dodobas: :))
<MmikeRMRM> Nema kise danas
<MmikeRMRM> pih
<MmikeRMRM> a, pardon!
<MmikeRMRM> moglo bi biti kis
<MmikeRMRM> wo=wo=wo
<SilverSpace> MmikeRMRM: hebes kisu ako volis kisu jos malo ce ti padati vani :)
<MmikeRMRM> brijes?
<MmikeRMRM> mozda da odem odmah u duckas onda
<SilverSpace> ja to vec obavio
<Neuromanc> mmike:)
<MmikeRMRM> i ja sad :)
<MmikeRMRM> Crko' nam virtualni server?
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> nema srece server
<ivoks> sta?
<ivoks> a jebemu m.
<sSilver> ha daa
<ivoks> ha neee
<MmikeRMRM> kak' fi buga komunicirate ;)
<ivoks> rm -rf ubuntu
<ivoks> :)
<dodobas> ivoks: slucajno? :)
<ivoks> namjerno
<dodobas> ocito postoji neki sporadican razlog
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> mkfs.ext3 /dev/vdb1 
<ivoks> :)
<dodobas> a prije je bio raw?
<ivoks> ne, ext4
<dodobas> pa stavi btrfs :D
<ivoks> ne.. ne na ovom stroju
<dodobas> salim se, ext4 se strgao?
<ivoks> ma da, ali prije nego kazem da je ext4, vidjet cu hoce li biti istih problema sa ext3
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/reklama-za-muska-odijela-zabranjena-zbog-pornografskog-sadrzaja/901487/?secId=79&foto=1
<ivoks> steta :)
<ivoks> a dobar sam
<dodobas> suit up :)
<ivoks> cijelo vrijeme mi je ustekan laptop na napajanje
<ivoks> a napajanje nije u struju :)
<ivoks> bitno da zicu navlacim
<ivoks>  System information disabled due to load higher than 1
<ivoks> dobra :)
<ivoks> mkfs.ext3 /dev/vdb1 
<ivoks> traje vec 7 minuta
<dodobas> ivoks: na sto ti je to javilo?
<ivoks> ?
<MmikeRMRM> kad se ulogiravas u stroj
<dodobas> a lol
<ivoks> a to
<ivoks> da, inace dobijes ispis o stanju stroja
<ivoks> ako je load preveliki, onda ga skrtipa ne povecava radi tvoje komocije
<dodobas> pazi ti to 'radi vase komocije'
<dodobas> marketing FTW :)
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> cijela skripta je komocija
<ivoks> w, uptime, top u jednom
<ivoks> pa ti sad reci sto hoces
<MmikeRMRM> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1020540059.png
<dodobas> to mi se cini kuul, samo za wannabe sysadmine...
<ivoks> 'pravi' sysadmin ce sam pokrenuti w, top, uname...
<ivoks> pocetnik ce sloziti skriptu koja ce mu to sve isparsati :)
<ivoks> i, kakav je telefon?
<dodobas> instaliraju se aplikacije...na veliko
<ivoks> ako ne koristis a2sd, onda neces puno instalirati :D
<dodobas> jedino se ceka tele2 da aktiviraju novu karticu...od cetvrtka posljepodne
<ivoks> zato ja vise nisam na toj mrezi
<ivoks> amaterizam
<ivoks> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/vdb1,
<ivoks> ahahahaha
<dodobas> jel koristi tko 'supervisord' ?
<ivoks> MmikeRMRM: ovdje nes ne stima...
<MmikeRMRM> ivoks? :)
<ivoks> MmikeRMRM: budem to rjesavao poslije rucka
<MmikeRMRM> moja sugestija: batali iscsi, vrati se na nfs, iradit ce ok. nfs je u kurcu sto se tice sikjuritija, a s obzirom da je ovaj stroj nadostekan u drugi, tih bedova nema...
<ivoks> ma nfs je kanta
<ivoks> radje cu cifs koristiti
<ivoks> aj, vidimo se kasnije
<MmikeRMRM> aj
<drac0> dobar dan
<drac0> zivili
<drac0> SilverSpace, si vidio postler, http://bitURL.net/ar28
<SilverSpace> drac0: jutrooo
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> sta sad si se probudio? :)
<SilverSpace> da nebi
<SilverSpace> netjak u 7h
<SilverSpace> dojurio do mene
<dodobas> i koljenom u 'cojones' :D
<SilverSpace> ma ne dode lagano 
<SilverSpace> a kad vidi da spavam onda se pocne derati
<SilverSpace> kao hoce me splasiti
<SilverSpace> drac0: hebeno sam na iglama
<SilverSpace> drac0: jel radi taj Postler
<drac0> SilverSpace, lud je mali nema sta :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, nisam probao al citam da je ekipa zadovoljna iako je u beti
<drac0> al super mi izgleda, jednostavno a ne guta resurse
<drac0> i naravno ide uz elementary ;)
<SilverSpace> drac0: shebo sam skroz ipod
<SilverSpace> sve nanovo moram stavit na njega
<drac0> zar opet :D
<SilverSpace> sva sreca kaj cuvam u gmail sve racune kaj sam kupio
<SilverSpace> pa mogu downlodat sve nazad
<SilverSpace> ovak ne bi znao so je a sto nije skinuto
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> lol
<drac0> ludjak
<drac0> hebo te ipod
<drac0> najbolje se rjesi tog smetja :)
<SilverSpace> ma dobra je to spravica
<SilverSpace> jes vidio koji red za nju :))
 * drac0 ide nesto bacit u kljun ...
<drac0> ako me zeli tko podkupiti, pura+mlinci+svjezi-crveni-kupus+velebitsko :)
<drac0> dobar ovaj virtualni server
<MmikeRMRM> 1:14:11
<MmikeRMRM> nemrem brzed! :)
<MmikeRMRM> bar ne bez volana
<dodobas> MmikeRMRM: javi kad si za...
<dodobas> smo ga treba otici skupiti...
<MmikeRMRM> dodobas, pa, super :) koji dio grada?
<dodobas> jarun...
<dodobas> samo se moram cuti s braticem...
<dodobas> i naravno prvo mene moras skupiti :P
<MmikeRMRM> :) naravno :)
<MmikeRMRM> a, de si ti?
<dodobas> iznad kvatrica...
<MmikeRMRM>  set session sql_mode='strict_trans_tables';
<MmikeRMRM> i onda mysql konacno radi kako spada
<MmikeRMRM> dodobas, to je kul. a, kad bi tebi pasalo. danas predvecer morti?
<dodobas> MmikeRMRM: def. predvecer
<MmikeRMRM> dodobas, onda te cimnem cca sat nakon utrke?
<dodobas> znaci to je oko 20h?
<MmikeRMRM> tak nekak, jest
<dodobas> eto dogovoreno...
<MmikeRMRM> razmjenimo, onda, brojeve telefona :)
<MmikeRMRM> dodobas, sad smo povezani na novom nivou :)
<dodobas> MmikeRMRM: tako je, spoznati ces sto je po postovanje kad vidis vremena :)
<dodobas> valjda ces mi dati koji krug :D
<MmikeRMRM> dodobas,  :) :) :)
<MmikeRMRM> dodobas, naravno :)
<MmikeRMRM> dodobas, e, a, jel' bi iso na karting ti?
<dodobas> bi
<MmikeRMRM> drac0 se isto nesto prijetio 
<dodobas> nisam nikad probao
<MmikeRMRM> kul kul
<MmikeRMRM> budemo vidlli kak ce bit vrijeme slijedeci tjedan
<dodobas> koliko to cijene? po satu
<MmikeRMRM> pa se dogovorimo nesto
<drac0> jesam jesam :)
<drac0> postovanje steknes kad uletis sa 90km/h u zavoj, dupe proklizava, znoje mi se ruke i vidim se u ogradi :)
<MmikeRMRM> e, da
<MmikeRMRM> meni je srce jedno 5-6 puta tako fino zaigralo
<drac0> al nisam kart probao
<dodobas> ograda nije problem, problem je kad preletis preko ograde :D
<drac0> :)
<drac0> dodobas, kad vozis 911 i F3 onda je sve van staze problem :)
<MmikeRMRM> drac0, to si se nesto profesionalno bavio ili/
<MmikeRMRM> ?
<drac0> MmikeRMRM, ma da bar jesam, bio par puta na team buildingu :)
<drac0> zanvoorf track, amsterdam
<drac0> dobra gt staza
<drac0> nekada davno je bila i f1 staza
<drac0> danas je u privatnom vlasnistvu
<MmikeRMRM> aiii
<MmikeRMRM> znam tu stazu, da
<MmikeRMRM> vozio samo u rFactoru
<MmikeRMRM> eh :)
<drac0> vozili smo galardo i tunirani 911
<drac0> prosle godine sjeo za f3
<drac0> BRUTALA! :D
<drac0> f3 je zesca bolesnoca, nakon 5 krugova skuzis da ne treba kociti, da sa 120 bolid drzi cestu za ne vjerovati
<drac0> iz 2. kad ga siknes do kraja, dupe leti a u 3. ti se trese bubreg od vibracija
<drac0> osmjeh na licu
<drac0> neprocijenjivo! :)
<MmikeRMRM> e :)
<MmikeRMRM> to! :)
<dodobas> e jel ima negdje u RH, redneck destruction derby ?
<dodobas> to bi ja...
<drac0> :D
<drac0> jos kad one kamp prikolice zakace :D
<dodobas> a ne...to je americki overkill
<dodobas> cisto i jasno
<dodobas> auto i guzvanje lime :)
<dodobas> *lima
<drac0> ma to je opcenito overkill
<drac0> kad sjednes u potrgani 911, samo lim unutra i recaro, ispod 900kg, 450 konja
<drac0> vozis ga ko obicni auto, a mozes ko i bolid
<drac0> sick
<drac0> bolje od sexa :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: http://is.gd/gNYdz
<drac0> SilverSpace, opa dobar ;)
<drac0> si probao?
<drac0> se osjeti brzina ista?
<drac0> s obzirom da ti je sistem na ssd-u
<SilverSpace> nisam probao
<drac0> ochemo probati
<drac0> dobro zvuci
<drac0> samo nisam bas krcat ramom trenutno :)
<SilverSpace> da ni ja na atomu
<drac0> cekam ovo vec malo poduze :) http://bitURL.net/ar3r
<SilverSpace> 2G
<drac0> 3 kod mene
<SilverSpace> hebate kaj je ram jeftin
<drac0> treba mi ovih 6
<drac0> je jako je jeftin :)
<SilverSpace> joj kak me vuce novi atom
<SilverSpace> bemti
<drac0> koji, 520 :)
<SilverSpace> a reko sam da necu nista 
<drac0> all-in-one chip
<SilverSpace> treba ljeto cekati
<SilverSpace> nek ovo radi za sad kak je
<drac0> meni ona asusica dobra
<drac0> al treba cekat sad refresh atoma, pa to piknuti
<drac0> taman na proljece/ljeto
<SilverSpace> yep
<drac0> SilverSpace, kaze bolje mountat taj cache nego skripta
<drac0> u svakom slucaju fali mi rama :)
<SilverSpace> hebate danas moram drukati i za i protiv RB
<drac0> alonso ce dobit :P
<SilverSpace> me sjebat ce se vec u prvom zavoju
<SilverSpace> nezna on u guzvi voziti
<SilverSpace> ee ovo mi treba http://is.gd/gNZNn
<dodobas> SilverSpace: a kako se taj iphone puni ?
<dodobas> dobro su osmislili stalak...
<dodobas> da stoji uspravno na stolu
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: pukni ovo u terminal, sh -c 'uTime=$(uptime); zenity --info --text "$uTime"'
<Neuromanc> lol
<Neuromanc> za i protiv rb:)
<SilverSpace> Neuromanc: tak je drukam za F1 a protiv hokejasa :)))
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> kaj nece smisliti http://is.gd/gO4Dd
<SilverSpace> hbogner: oj
<drac0> SilverSpace, fora ;)
<drac0> idem sad koju vranu roknut s psetom pa na utrku :)
<drac0> bbl
<MmikeRMRM> bhogner
<dodobas> reci MmikeRMRM 
<hbogner> :D
<MmikeRMRM> eto, nist
<MmikeRMRM> cekam utrku
<MmikeRMRM> k'o i ti, brijem :)
<SilverSpace> i ti :)
<SilverSpace> hbogner: kaj to si se vratio u zg
<hbogner> prije sat vremena
<hbogner> bbl, telefon
<SilverSpace> moj ne zvoni vec dva dana srecom :)))
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> SilverSpace, sa bio u KArlovcu, skupio nesto novih logova
<hbogner> treba to danas nartat
<hbogner> aaa, fak sad sam siu pobrisao dropbox folder
<hbogner> grrr
<SilverSpace> jaooo
<hbogner> pokusavam si na dualboot-u slotizi jedan direktorij za oba os-a
<hbogner> SilverSpace, nije problam iam na drugom kompu
<SilverSpace> ma znam
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> nasao uputstva kao promjeniti lokaciju dropbox direktorija
<sale> hbogner: u novom dropboxu imas tu opciju u njegovim postavkama ;-)
<sale> potrazi forum build
<hbogner> sale, ima 0opcija za mjenjanje lokacija Dropbox(linux) i My Dropbox(win) direktorija, ali nemozes ih preimenovati
<hbogner> nije mi problem promjeniti lokaciju, ali treba mi i identicno ime :D
<hbogner> poceli su
<SilverSpace> odu ovi sa krilima napred
<hbogner> grrr, evo sad sam skuzio da sam jos nesto prije sjebao s dropbox-om jer mi fale neki podatci od prije
<SilverSpace> hbogner: kad diras ne pokvareno
<drac0> SilverSpace, gledas :)
<SilverSpace> da
<hbogner> SilverSpace, eto radi na win, sad testirati na linuxu
<drac0> eto ti tvoj gayttel na celu :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: a kaj si ti mislio drugo
<SilverSpace> ali dobro se drzao hinko
<drac0> sta ti mislis da ce to mali dobiti :)
<drac0> to ce alonso dobiti
<drac0> dobro se hulk drzao da
<SilverSpace> sve je to danas kakav stroj imas
<SilverSpace> vozaci su mala razlika
<drac0> ma nije bas, ali da bitan je stroj ...
<SilverSpace> fakat bi trebalo jednu utrku napraviti da svi imaju isti stroj
<SilverSpace> pa da se vidi
<drac0> i opet to ne bi bilo mjerilo
<SilverSpace> da znam
<drac0> to znaci da bi na istome stroju svi morali i trenirati sezonu
<drac0> dok se naviknu, svatko je individua sa svojim strojem
<drac0> pa sve postavke, pa gume, pa mehanicari, pa bla-bla
<drac0> al vidis da fia radi na tome da se sto vise strojevi izjednace
<SilverSpace> jednu utrku svi u RB drugu svi u ferrariu treca u Mc :))
<SilverSpace> itd
<drac0> sale, 2011. se vraca kers jel, i kao zamasnjak isto?
<drac0> SilverSpace, ma svi u virgin :D
<drac0> u invalide hehe
<SilverSpace> :))
<SilverSpace> drac0: u toj ne bi nitko zavrsio dao kraja
<sale> drac0: da vraca se KERS. Sad, hoce li Williams isfurati svoj flywheel, vidjet cemo
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, :D
<drac0> slijedece sezone bi moglo biti dosta renault motora u bolidima
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> renault trlja ruke
<drac0> i gladi bradu
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> ha daa :)
<SilverSpace> jos da mene pozovu u svoju moncad da im napravim bolid di bi im bio kraj
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, vis mogao bi slozit onaj ram cache na lapu
<drac0> out of reach
<drac0> kaze alonso
<PsyTrance> znate li kakav dobar mail checker koji podrzava vise accova? nasao sam nesto u repou za gmail ali samo za jedan acc... za ubuntu :)
<drac0> nekidan sam nesto citao, cek da bacim ljuk u history
<PsyTrance> ajde potrazi pa ostavi link, pogledam kasnije, moram afk. hvala :)
<drac0> ma bio je neki nadojeb za chromium
<drac0> nadjem pa ti ostavim
<PsyTrance> imam za chrome ali samo za jedan acc
<PsyTrance> ali ako ima neki addon sa podrskom za vise accova, to ce biti super
<PsyTrance> o gmailu se radi
<drac0> cini mi se da ima, da za gmail
<drac0> probaj naci u extensions
<PsyTrance> k, ostavi link pa pogledam. thx
<PsyTrance> potrazim
<SilverSpace> hm i ja imam vise gmail acc ali svi mi prosljeduju u jedan
<SilverSpace> tak da to nije neki problem
<drac0> sad ce ih alonso :)
<drac0> chaky, ping
<sale> PsyTrance: GmailWatcher, imas i PPA
<SilverSpace> http://owaislone.org/blog/2010/jul/gmail-watcher/
<drac0> e to je to, da
<drac0> sad ce mali kobayashi bacit samurai run :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> hebate 20k jos
<drac0> eto ga sad
<drac0> SC
<drac0> i onda alonso preuzima :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, sale, hebate ne bi se bunio na ovaj SC :D
<SilverSpace> drac0: kaj ti opet sanjas
<drac0> SilverSpace, :P
<drac0> loosing front tyers temp, eto sto sanjam :P
<drac0> ode gayttel na zacelje :)
<sale> drac0: ne bi imao nista protiv tog sls amg-a :-)
<drac0> sale, kakav to zvuk proizvodi, valjda su harely-davidson angazirali samo za sound :D
<sale> drac0: HD se moze sakriti pokraj ovog. Pazi, taj se Merc cuje uza sve ove bolide za stazi ;-)
<SilverSpace> sad su ko pcele
<sale> SilverSpace: to ti mislis. Nazalost, kamere ne mogu uhvatiti taj zvuk kako treba
<sale> na stazi, uzivo, zvuk je totalno drugaciji ;-)
<drac0> sale, dobra je meca mamu joj svabsku :)
<sale> e, da :-)
<drac0> hebate al je ovaj novi set guma zaljepio malog crnju za stazu
<hbogner> SilverSpace, sale, eto radi jedan dropbox direktorij za dva os-a
<hbogner> gigu vise prostora na disku :D
<drac0> hbogner, utuntu i vindoze?
<hbogner> drac0, da
<drac0> nice ;)
<SilverSpace> windozi pa ko to jos vozi :)
<hbogner> drac0, jos da to napravim za thunderbird i eto mi extra 5 giga :D
<hbogner> jos da to mogu za google earth eto jos 2 :D
<drac0> gayttel :P
<drac0> namerachio se massa al ne ide :)
<drac0> hbogner, e sad bi ti :)
<SilverSpace> bi bi
<hbogner> ej ljudovi di je nestala hrvatska iz opcije "download from"????
<drac0> opa, evo alonsa ...
<hbogner> drac0, eh, ovako bespotrenmo dpliciram podatke
<drac0> hbogner, sta ce ti to :)
<hbogner> na 10.10 me po defaultu bacio na bosnu, nema opcije za hrvatsku???
<hbogner> drac0, za update
<drac0> hbogner, ma main server i boq
<SilverSpace> 3-0
<hbogner> drac0, pa nismo se bezveze s njim mucili da ga sad nema na listi
<SilverSpace> hbogner: ja ga odavno ne koristim
<drac0> niti ja
<SilverSpace> samo problemi sa njime
<hbogner> ja ga koristim jer je blizi :D pogotovo na faksu :D
<drac0> lol
<hbogner> kaj lol?
<drac0> pa blizi je :D
<SilverSpace> vettel je odavno trebao biti prvak
<drac0> pih, gayttel :)
<drac0> hebate, koja trojka za kraj ...
<drac0> nis, odoh van s psetom, uzivajte
<hbogner> drac0, ako gledamo da je u istoj zgradi onda bi to nekeko povezao sa brzinom :D
<hbogner> ali to samo za lokaciju na faksu
<SilverSpace> hebena stvar http://is.gd/gOmJz
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, gledao stargate novi/.
<MmikeDOMA> ?
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: ne to mi je pljuga serja
<MmikeDOMA> pa je
<MmikeDOMA> da
<MmikeDOMA> :)
<MmikeDOMA> al' reko mozda se u zadnjoj nesto desilo :0
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: pitaj hbogner aaa
<MmikeDOMA> hbogner, 
<hbogner> MmikeDOMA, 
<hbogner> reci
<MmikeDOMA> stargate universe novi?
<MmikeDOMA> vrijedili sto?
<hbogner> kaj mislis pod tim "novi"
<hbogner> nova epizoda na hrt ili torrent na netu
<hbogner> na hrt nisam gledao
<SilverSpace> hbogner: misli kao serja jel vredi
<hbogner> a na netu nije bas najzanimljivija
<hbogner> ahaaa
<hbogner> eglavnom zapeli na brodu far far away bez mogucnosti povratak na zemlju, a brod se raspada
<hbogner> pa prezivljavaju
<sale> hbogner: znaci, kao Red Dwarf, samo sto nije smjesno? :-)
<MmikeDOMA> hbogner, ma na netu
<MmikeDOMA> ma znam
<MmikeDOMA> jooooooj :)
<MmikeDOMA> daklem
<MmikeDOMA> gledam, skidam upravo S02E06 :)
<hbogner> sale, ne, red dwarf je imao kryten-a s njim nema usporedbe
<MmikeDOMA> pa me zanima jel' valja sta? :)
<hbogner> i red dwarf se nije raspadao
<sale> hbogner: u nekim epizodama je :.-)
<sale> :-)
<hbogner> MmikeDOMA, ako gledam onda ti nsmijem pricati :D
<hbogner> *gledas
<MmikeDOMA> hbogner, ma sam mi reci jel' sto bolja od ostalih? :)
<SilverSpace> sale: kak te nije sram usporedivati Red Dwarf sa smetjem od stargate
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> MmikeDOMA, brod pokazuje zube putnicima
<hbogner> ali blago
<MmikeDOMA> em ti spori php.net
<drac0> vecer
<SilverSpace> drac0: jel si ti gledao stargate
<SilverSpace> i kakav je
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, specificiraj koji stargate? :)
<SilverSpace> novi :)
<drac0> gledao sam sve 3 serije i filmove
<drac0> ovaj zadnji, ako na njega mislis, sgu, nije los ima potencijala, sad je sve bolje
<SilverSpace> drac0: ma zajebavam malo 
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> :)
<SilverSpace> dosadno mi
<drac0> SilverSpace, jesi ti rootao legenda? :)
<SilverSpace> nisam
<SilverSpace> ni nebum
<drac0> pa rootaj, stavi novi rom koji je baziran na 2.2 :P
<drac0> nemoj biti sissie :)
<drac0> sissy
<SilverSpace> ma zhebacu sto posto nesto
<drac0> pichkica :)
<drac0> takve si karme ha, bit ce cigla ko i ipod
<SilverSpace> kad ipod uspijem di necu htc
<drac0> :)
<drac0> sad bio vani s psetom, rasturila je jeza :D
<SilverSpace> cekam
<drac0> cekas froyo
<SilverSpace> jadan jez
<drac0> bude valjda u 12. kako su rekli
<drac0> ma sta jadan bodljikava beshtija
<drac0> sva se ispikala na njega
<drac0> budala :)
<drac0> ne znam kako kod vas, al ovdje neka najezda jezeva
<SilverSpace> takvog sam i ja imao
<drac0> to se cijele familije sele :)
<SilverSpace> ni jedan jez nije smio biti u dvoristu
<drac0> sta si imao, koja pasmina?
<SilverSpace> mjesanca
<SilverSpace> dva
<drac0> aha, mislis na cistokrvni hrvatski avlijaner :)
<SilverSpace> jep
<drac0> dobrsi su mjesanci il hibridi, zdravi su
<drac0> izdrzljivi
<SilverSpace> jedan je bas bio ko avlijaner crni ko noc
<SilverSpace> a drugi je bio malo cudan
<drac0> sto sad ne uzmes kojega, nek se netjak malo zabavlja :)
<SilverSpace> kojem su se svi smijali
<SilverSpace> ali je grizo uzas
<SilverSpace> tri puta sam ga morao voditi na promatranje i cjepljenje sto je ljude ugrizao
<drac0> ma da
<drac0> to nesto psiholoski, valjda se bojao ljudi pa iz straha/obrane grizao
<SilverSpace> i mene je jednom za ruku ali slucajno
<SilverSpace> ma nije mojo je zajeban do boli 
<SilverSpace> bio*
<drac0> ma moja nema sanse da uhvati covjeka il dijete, al zato lovinu il drugu kuju, potrgat :)
<drac0> daj hebate
<drac0> ovaj ram cache
<drac0> pa to treba 12 giga rama za to djubre :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: lol
<SilverSpace> jes probao
<drac0> jesam
<drac0> leti ko ludo
<drac0> al ako ti je veci cache treba hrpa rama
<drac0> giga za sistem
<drac0> ostalo za cache
<drac0> i barem giga za backup nek se nadje
<SilverSpace> da zajeb
<drac0> daklem barem 8 giga
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> a da, napisao je tamo lik, samo ako imate gro rama
<drac0> imam kitu na lopati
<drac0> cekam onaj usrani mushkin vec 2 mjeseca od kada je izasao :(
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> samo nesto cekamo
<SilverSpace> :D
<drac0> hebeni godot sam
<SilverSpace> taj nikada nece stici
<drac0> u iscekivanju p**** ma****** :D
<drac0> ma stici ce, samo treba doci do hr :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, evo pa si slozi raid :) http://bitURL.net/ar4h
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/gOv9G
<drac0> :)
<SilverSpace> di je sad ivoks 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> pije od tuge
<drac0> :D
<drac0> al ce zadnja utrka bit luda
<drac0> moze svasta biti
<drac0> cek jos i crnjo moze osvojiti, teoretski :D
<SilverSpace> drac0: samo ako se ova trojica poubijaju medusobno
<drac0> e pa tako nekako :)
<drac0> rb se pobije medjusobno, alonso opali gumbeka, i crnjo dobije :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: jes vido ako naci i spanac imaju isti broj bodova 
<dodobas> drac0: super plan, potpisujem :D
<drac0> shpanac :D loool
<SilverSpace> nazi bi bio prvak
<drac0> dodobas, da ovako bude dalo bi se neke tisucice okrenuti na kladi :D
<SilverSpace> dodobas: kaj sad si i za crnju poceo navijati
<dodobas> SilverSpace: ne navijam...ali ovi ostali su totalno u K
<dodobas> moj favorit je kobayashi 
<dodobas> danas opet skinuo bod...
<drac0> dodobas, potpisujem
<drac0> od starih, barichelo mi je ok
<drac0> a sad da su vozaci, jesu hebiga, sve redom
<SilverSpace> ma joj koja ste vi zanovjetala
<drac0> :)
<drac0> hebo te gayttel
<SilverSpace> sezona je bas bila dobra
<drac0> i rb
<drac0> :)
<drac0> nije bilo losa
<SilverSpace> i da nazi nije srao odavno bi bio prvak
<drac0> mislio sam da ce biti i gora kako su kerozin zaklali
<drac0> ja sam pobornik da se vrati kerozin, fali pozara pasmather
<SilverSpace> drac0: znas ti dobro zasto ja navijam za RB
<dodobas> danas se geytell izlanuo...preko radia...
<drac0> SilverSpace, znam ;)
<dodobas> 'thank you boys....you are beautiful'
<drac0> lol
<drac0> govori covjek istinu
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> sta cu ja jos cut od vas
<SilverSpace> pasmaster
<dodobas> SilverSpace: ali rekao je preko radia...
<drac0> SilverSpace, da AN predje recimo u virgin, za njih bi navijao jel :D
<dodobas> nebi niti skuzio da nije rekao 'boys'
<dodobas> svi ostali kazu 'guys'
<dodobas> pas meter...
<SilverSpace> drac0: virgin bi onda bio prvi
<dodobas> a SilverSpace, nisi bio na WCu danas, pa tu nasao srat...
<SilverSpace> dodobas: ma da :))
<drac0> dodobas, lol
<SilverSpace> nisam vam ja kriv kaj vasi nemaju pojma
<drac0> dobro rece ernie, treba se rjesiti tih invalida
<SilverSpace> RB je danas imao krila
<drac0> SilverSpace, ko to "nasi" :D
<dodobas> garantiram ti da bi geytel spusio od kobayashia... 
<dodobas> da ima isti auto
<drac0> SilverSpace, http://bitURL.net/ar4j
<SilverSpace> drac0: Angry Birds igram odavno
<drac0> ma hebo ga ti, otvori oci i skrolaj dole :)
<SilverSpace> nema nis pametno
<drac0> ovaj advanced sd-card manager je ok
<drac0> ko ima dosta aplikacija il manjka memorije, sve movas na sd card
<SilverSpace> Android 2.2
<drac0> :)
<SilverSpace> neka meni 2.1
<drac0> sta, stabilniji je? :)
<SilverSpace> odoh ja spat 
<SilverSpace> umorili ste me sa svojim glupostima
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/gOxN8
<SilverSpace> drac0: http://slike.hr/slike/n/nn_b2b32.png
<drac0> jesi ga sredio, jesi :)
<hbogner> SilverSpace, otkud ti gps signal na ipodu??
<drac0> ma to je wifi
<SilverSpace> hbogner: gle nemam pojma kaj on vidi
<drac0> samo ovaj to vidi gps :)
<hbogner> :D
<SilverSpace> samo kaj pokaze fakat di si
<drac0> lazno prestavljanje, SilverSpace tuzi ti Jobsa
<SilverSpace> i upali ikonu 
<drac0> gps over wifi :)
<SilverSpace> hebeni jobs spijunira
<drac0> gori je od gugla
<SilverSpace> gori bogami
<drac0> nisu normalni hebate
<drac0> u mjesec dana pokupovali 40 omanjih tvrtki
<drac0> sve se nema
<SilverSpace> da
<drac0> da si vlasnik takve jedne tvrtke, sad bi bio tezi za par milijunceka
<SilverSpace> sad kad je kriza sve uzimaju tj. grabe
<drac0> i onda ko mark, pravac iss :)
<drac0> nv kenja
<drac0> kaze no support za wayland
<drac0> necemo podrzati intelovu tehnologiju
<drac0> ubuntu ce biti samo intel-wise :D
<drac0> nv-amd-netko_treci -> pa-pa :)
<SilverSpace> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/Photo%20stu%2007%2C%2021%2048%2043.jpg
<SilverSpace> drac0: opametit ce se
<drac0> vidi stvarno to radi
<drac0> kad dodje vrijeme, onda ce reci, pa mi smo oduvijek bili za wayland :D
<SilverSpace> cak i  ikonu prikaze
<SilverSpace> kod baterije
<drac0> appbrain nece syncati 3 aplikacije za update
<drac0> market ih ne vidi
<SilverSpace> kaj danas
<drac0> SilverSpace, notifikacija radi na lapu ko podmazana, desk jos uvijek jedan veliki dildo
<drac0> danas da
<SilverSpace> to mi nije jasno
<drac0> appbrain kao vidi update, market ne
<drac0> nesto su shebali
<drac0> jedan sumski
<drac0> kaze zec zmiji, cuj zmijica ne ljutis se sta te stalo zahebavam za ruke, ma nee odgovori zmija sve ok, a zeko ce, ma super daj 5
<drac0> :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> jos jedan
<drac0> popne se puz na kornjacu i kaze, trci droljo
<drac0> woohooo
<drac0> :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, http://bitURL.net/ar4m
<hbogner> jaooo
<drac0> :)
<MmikeDOMA> drac0, jesi gledao zadnji stargate?
<hbogner> MmikeDOMA, naravno da je :D
<SilverSpace> :)
 * MmikeDOMA popizdio s javascriptom opet!
<SilverSpace> edao stargate stvarno :)
<MmikeDOMA> idem gledat stargate
<SilverSpace> Irssi 0.8.13 (20090331) - http://irssi.org/ Laku noc svima koliko vas ima :)
<drac0> MmikeDOMA, naravno da jesam :)
<drac0> sad tek postaje zanimljivo ...
<drac0> SilverSpace, kaj sad kam ides vrag te hebi
<drac0> odoh ubit oci, poz
<PsyTrance> sale: thx, gmailwatcher stvar koja mi je trebala :)
#ubuntu-hr 2011-10-31
<MmikeDOMA> sale, ping
<dodobas> Mmikeiću.... dobre rano
<Mmike> Bok bok DodekBasek
<Mmike> Mogu li te zainteresirati za macku? :) Mala, draga kravetina :)
<dodobas> Mmike: alergican.... cura bi bila odusevljena, ali eto alergican :D
<dodobas> alergican....
<dodobas> :D
<dodobas> osim ako nije ona neka ruska kratodlaka koja ima najmanji postotak tih nekih alergena
<dodobas> mislim da se kaze hipoalergena
<Mmike> blago tebi
<Mmike> ja nisam alergican
<Mmike> osim psihicki
<dodobas> Mmike: kako su te uspijeli nagovoriti ? :)
<Mmike> :) sex :)
<Mmike> znas kako to ide :)
<dodobas> ali dvije.. mora da je jako dobar sex
<Mmike> pa, je
<Mmike> izrazito
<Mmike> al' bio bi dobar i bez macaka
<Mmike> tako da... ;)
<Mmike> a stajaznam, slatke su, bar 1/48minu dana :)
<dodobas> jesu jesu
<dodobas> pogotovo ako ih gledas dok se igraju vani... ispred prozora
<dodobas> i blindiranih vrata...
<dodobas> i onaj obrambeni jarak (moat) oko zgrade
<dodobas> da, onda su slatke
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> vele mi frendovi
<Mmike> sad kad dodje zima, kazu
<Mmike> kad naprave sranje, samo ih van na -5 stavi 10ak minuta
<Mmike> da vidis kak su dobre kad udju unutra :)
<ivoks> US Airwaysu treba zabranit prekooceanske letove
<ivoks> je... ih boeinzi 757 iz hladnog rata
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> idi u afriku, pa vidi avione tamo :)
<ivoks> ma... je... i shitholl
<Mmike> stone town, zanzibar -> nairobi, kenya
<Mmike> ride of a life time :)
<Mmike> cak let kairo - nairobi nije bio TAKO los :)
<ivoks> (tak ja zovem schiphol)
<Mmike> sve sto nije frankfurt ili atlanta je kul
<ivoks> nikad vise ne idem prek tog aerodroma
<Mmike> zakaj?
<Mmike> ja sam 5-6 puta letio preko amsterdama, kul je aerodrom skro
<Mmike> skroz
<ivoks> bio sam vec... ne znam, valjda 8 puta u SAD-u
<ivoks> i uvijek ispunim onaj bijeli i plavi obrazac, popricam s carinikom i ok
<Mmike> frankfurtski je katastsrofa - pogovo kad imas sat vremena izmedju letova
<ivoks> al sad, prije nego sam se uopce ukrcao na avion, dodje neka nizozemka da poprica sa mnom o mom putu u SAD
<Mmike> s carinikom? zakaj? pa to je transfer flight, kaj imas s carinikom pricat?
<Mmike> ahaha, lol :)
<ivoks> i sad ja objasnjavam kak idem na confu, canonical, goolge, vmware, tjedan dana
<ivoks> pita me koliko ostajem, tjedan dana
<Mmike> brijem da je to svugdje tak ,nema veze s ajrodromom
<ivoks> pa da joj pokazem papire
<ivoks> reko, kakve papire
<ivoks> papire od konferencije
<ivoks> pa nema papira
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> pa vi mislite samo doci u hotel i prijaviti se?
<ivoks> reko da, nego sto bi trebao?
<ivoks> da moram imati papire s planom sto cu raditi dok sam u SAD-u
<ivoks> pa idem na konfu, necu izaci hotela maltene
<ivoks> ne moze ona mene tak pustiti
<ivoks> ja ono, koji kurac sad
<ivoks> vadim laptop, pokazujem mail od travel agenta koji mi je bukirao let
<ivoks> ne, to nije dovoljno
<ivoks> pokazujem popis ljudi koji ce biti na konferenciji
<ivoks> ni to joj nije dovoljno
<ivoks> onak, ne vjerujem
<Mmike> a, tko je ona?
<ivoks> i na kraju me pusti... 20minuta
<ivoks> nizozemka neka...
<Mmike> ad, al' kaj
<Mmike> prodaje cajeve na aerodromu ili je SAD spijun?
<ivoks> pred boardingom
<ivoks> bit ce ovo drugo
<Mmike> tj, jel' je neki sikjuriti kurac ili eto tako
<ivoks> i sad, krenem se ja boardat i to
<ivoks> ne znam, nije imala nikakve oznake, al je stajala ispred onih detektora metala
<ivoks> njih 8-10
<ivoks> i svatko je prolazio 'interview'
<ivoks> luthansa ima samo dva covjeka za to, razgovori su 2 min
<ivoks> samo da upise adresu gdje ides i to je to
<ivoks> al ovi... uzas
<ivoks> i sad pazi ovo
<ivoks> hocu konacno proci kroz taj detektor metala i evo ti te iste zenske
<ivoks> da jel joj mogu pomoci oko necega
<ivoks> mislim si 'ma pusi si k., kr., jeb. ti m., usran. kob.'
<ivoks> al kazem 'naravno'
<ivoks> neka cura, iz bosne, hoce u ameriku, a ne zna engleski
<ivoks> i sad ja prevodim
<ivoks> mala nema e-tiket
<ivoks> dosla je do amsterdama s e-tiketima, ali joj u sarajevu nisu mogli bukirati let iz amsterdama
<ivoks> kome ide - ujku
<ivoks> koliko ostaje - do 10.1.2012.
<ivoks> u tom sam trenutku znao da cu popusiti jos 10minuta barem
<ivoks> a nakon slijedeceg pitanja sam znao da ce biti jos 10
<ivoks> koliko ima stvari? - samo rucnu torbicu u koju ni moje cipele ne bi stale
<dodobas> :D
<ivoks> naravno, sumljiva ko k.
<ivoks> pa da kak misli ici u ameriku samo s rucnom torbicom i bez karte
<ivoks> i na kraju... da ne duljim, kaze meni ova baba da kazem maloj da ju slijedi, jer ide na strip search
<ivoks> i odveli malu
<ivoks> a ja izgubio toliko vremena da sam zadnji usao u avion i onda, *naravno*, vise nije bilo mjesta za prtljagu
<ivoks> pa sam 8 i pol sati imao torbu pod nogama
<SilverSpace> auch
<ivoks> nisam se mogao ispruziti, a kako sam sjedio kraj starijih ljudi, nisam ih bas htio gnjaviti da se ustanu kako bi ja isao prosetati
<ivoks> al mislio sam si, aj, bar cu pogledati neki film
<ivoks> al drek, nije to lufthansa i airbus, to je US airways i govno od boeinga 757
<dodobas> samo crno bijeli western :)
<ivoks> ekrani su svakih 7-8 metara
<ivoks> po sredini, iznad prolaza
<ivoks> CRT
<ivoks> a kako sam sjedio do prozora, pol ekrana nisam vidio zbog ovih odjeljaka za prtljagu
<ivoks> i onda me jos stjuardesa pita zelim li kupiti slusalice
<ivoks> to je bio slag na kraju
<ivoks> a ona visnja je bio isti film koji sam gledao prije mjesec dana, s lufthansom, besplatnim slusalicama i vlastitim ekranom
<igustin> ček, nisi rekao da li si prisustvovao strip searchu? ;)
<ivoks> nis, glava na staklo, i brijat kak bi najradje sve sad popio :)
<ivoks> pobio
<ivoks> nisam prisustvovao
<ivoks> a u orlandu taxi vozac, na spomen hrvatske, pocne bacati
<ivoks> Vladimir Boban
<ivoks> (prvo, onak upitnik...)
<ivoks> Sajker
<ivoks> Prosinecki
<ivoks> aaa... '98. :)
<ivoks> lik je nogometni fanatik i obozava Milan
<ivoks> prvo pitanje 'I, sto sad Boban radi?'
<SilverSpace> lol
<ivoks> i tak
<ivoks> i, naravno, dobijes plasticni bestek
<ivoks> za razliku od lufthanse
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> no dobro, hotel s otvorenim bazenom, vodopadima i palmama je popravio dan; temp 25-30, idealno za buckanje
<Mmike> igustin, bitcoin, zakaj je to fail?
<jelly-home> Mmike: upisi u google why bitcoin will fail i citaj
<dodobas> ali ono halo... bitcoin je protokol
<dodobas> uvijek bio....
<Mmike> jelly-home, kaj je igustin pisao to sve? :)
<jelly-home> mozda, ali cemu se ponavljati
<Mmike> pa zanima me kaj on misli :)
<Mmike> ja ne vidim da ce failat
<Mmike> da bi failo mora se prvo jako pokrenut
<Mmike> al' dvojim nekak da ce do toga doc
<Mmike> al' da se koristi - koristi se
<jelly-home> zato sto ne razmisljas dugorocno, i jer si preskocio prvi bubble
<jelly-home> da ne velim da kao late adopter, tvoji coinovi vrijede manje nego stariji
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> pa u cemu je onda razlika u odnosu na novac?
<Mmike> jelly-home, ha?
<Mmike> kak mislis, moji coinovi vrijede manje?
<Mmike> vrijede tocno onoliko koliko mi je netko za njih spreman dati
<Mmike> isto k'o novac
<ivoks> al novac mozes stampat
<ivoks> ako dobro kuzim, broj bitconinova je ogranicen?
<ivoks> na 21 milijun
<jelly-home> procitaj kak to radi, vrijednost coina (u odnosu na starije) pada s vremenom
<Mmike> pa, ne bas
<dodobas> ivoks: da
<ivoks> mislim, ja nisam citao sto je
<Mmike> jelly-home, hoces reci da 1 bitcoin od danas vrijedi kao, neznam, 1/4 bitcoina od pred 2 godine?
<ivoks> ali ako je ogranicen, na 21 milijun, onda je ideja fulana u dizajnu
<Mmike> ivoks,  ma nije ogranicen broj
<jelly-home> Mmike: tako nesto, da, to je ugradjeno da offseta poboljsanja u hardveru
<Mmike> jelly-home, to nije istina
<Mmike> 1 bitcoin = 1 bitcoin
<jelly-home> pojma, to sam citao pred par godina
<Mmike> nema u bitcoinu oznaka kad je napravljen i exchange rate u odnosu na bilo sto
<Mmike> danas je samo bitcoine teze mintati nego pred 2-3-4 godine
<dodobas> Mmike: je, ogranicen je
<jelly-home> pa eto
<Mmike> pa to nije isto :)
<Mmike> dodobas, nije ogranicen, odakle to?
<jelly-home> treba ti vise CPU/GPU snage da dobis jedan
<Mmike> cek da vidim opet
<Mmike> jelly-home, ako pricamo o mintanju, da
<Mmike> al' mintanje je suludo glup nacin da dodjes do bitcoinova
<dodobas> http://bitcoin.org/about.html -> Economic rules 
<jelly-home> sto znaci da si potrosio vise novaca na to
<ivoks> dakle, ako je 1 bit coin uvijek iste vrijednosti, ovo je fail samo takav
<ivoks> jer se moze stvoriti samo ogranicena vrijednost
<ivoks> 21 milijun
<ivoks> kad se taj limit dosegne, krah
<jelly-home> to nije uopce problem dok god ljudi trguju
<ivoks> al onda nece imati istu vrijednost
<ivoks> jednostavno je
<ivoks> ako necega ima malo, vrijednost mu raste
<jelly-home> vecina resursa s kojima se trguje na burzama su ogranicene kolicine (u jedinici vremena, barem)
<ivoks> zato im vrijednost i raste
<jelly-home> samo do brojke odrzive prometom
<ivoks> sto nas dovodi do toga da je taj bitcoin utjelovljenje neoliberalnog kapitalizma
<ivoks> jedino sto mice iz cijele prije je centralizaciju
<ivoks> sto ga cini jos vise liberalnim :D
<jelly-home> likovi su prodali parsto tisuca USD worth of bitcoina i vrijednost im je pala 3 puta
<jelly-home> ... cijelo trziste je igracka
<ivoks> jelly-home: takvi su potezi moguci dok bitcoina ima
<jelly-home> i zato je bitcoin za kurac, ni zbog cega drugog
<ivoks> jelly-home: ali kad se dodje do 21 milijun, onda im cijena raste eksponencijalno
<jelly-home> ma jok
<ivoks> ili se vise ne koriste
<ivoks> :)
<jelly-home> e
<ivoks> i izgubljeno je print_real_dolar_value_of(21 milijun bitcoin)
<jelly-home> ili su fringe spekulativna vrijednost, kao i do sad
<jelly-home> al da su novci, bwahaha
<jelly-home> novci su jednako kao sto je AAPL novac 
<ivoks> Mmike je utihnuo
<Mmike> ma radim
<ivoks> bit ce da prodaje bitcoine :)
<Mmike> ceksec
<Mmike> daklem, nema limita bitcoina
<Mmike> samo ih je tesko napraviti
<Mmike> i uvijek je iste vrijednosti bitcoin, al' u odnosu na samog sebe
<Mmike> ako si 2008me u svom walletu imai 100 bitcoina, i danas imas 100 bitcoina
<Mmike> nisu danas ti bitcoini 'vredniji' u kontekstu da imas danas 200 bitcoina
<Mmike> naravno da im 'vrijednost' u odnosu na druge commodities/currencies nije fixna, kako bi bila
<Mmike> vrijedi tocno onoliko koliko ti je netko spreman za njega dati
<Mmike> recimo, dizanje wordpressa kosta 5 bitcoina
<Mmike> al' kad se pojavi jos 1923471234 ljudi koji ce to isto raditi, onda ce mozda dizanje wodrpessa kostati 0.2 bitcoina
<Mmike> kao sto danas to kosta, neznam, 10 dolara, a kad svi to krenu raditi, kostati ce 0.2 dolara
<Mmike> ono di ja vidim fail je, 1) vlade to nikad nece dozvoliti :) tj, sad nije ilegalno, stovise, mosh trgovati s time kako hoces, al' kad se malo to rasiri, siguran sam da ce postati protuzakonito
<Mmike> 2) bitcoin se oslanja na sha256, ako se taj hash algoritam ikad razbije, sve ode u kukuruku
<Mmike> ostalo, cini mi se skroz kul ideja
<ivoks> po cemu se razlikuje od novca?
<jelly-home> too volatile
<ivoks> ono
<jelly-home> premalo trziste
<ivoks> uvodis samo jos jedno mjesto gdje ce se mesetariti s vrijednoscu
<jelly-home> yep
<ivoks> jer kad tad ces taj bitcoin prevesti u dolar
<ivoks> ili kunu
<jelly-home> ili ces kupiti instalaciju wp-a
<ivoks> i bez obzira koliko tvoj rad kostao u bitcoinima, morati ces 'platiti porez' zbog konverzije
<Mmike> ivoks, pa ni po cemu
<ivoks> pa koja mu je onda svrha? :)
<Mmike> pa, u biti, nije isto k'o novac, ima 2 osnovne razlike
<jelly-home> ivoks: da se budale vesele ;-)
<Mmike> 1) digitalan je (kol'ko da mu je prednost, to mu je i mana), i nema centralnog tijela koje biljezi transakcije, transakcije su 'in the svemir'
<Mmike> 2) nemres ga stampati kad ti padne napamet (k'o sto radi FED, recimo, svako malo)
<ivoks> ok, to je nebitno
<ivoks> pa upravo je preednost novca sto ga mozes stampati
<Mmike> pa i mana
<jelly-home> Mmike: koliko god FED stampao novce, dolar je opet masivno stabilniji od ove igracke
<Mmike> jelly-home, masivno stabilniji? sto to znaci?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jes sto do sad zardio
<ivoks> drzava stvori novu vrijednost; nastampa novce koji to prezentiraju
<Mmike> ivoks, onaj tko stampa novce kontrolira svijet
<Mmike> kak drzava stvara novu vrijednost? :) 
<ivoks> pa svi ih stampaju :)
<Mmike> osim ako nije hrvatska sa HDZom
<jelly-home> Mmike: znaci da ga ne moze jedan igrac sjebati samo tako 
<Mmike> jelly-home, hoces rec da bitcoin moze?
<ivoks> Mmike: izgradi autocestu; vrijednost drzave je veca; novci se stampaju
<jelly-home> Mmike: pogledaj sto je bio uzrok zadnjeg bubblea u bitcoinu
<Mmike> da, ali
<Mmike> prvo, novci se ne stampaju :)
<Mmike> tj, stampaju se, al' to je nebitno
<Mmike> jer se i povlace iz opticaja, pa se stampaju novi, pa to tako
<ivoks> mogu se i stampati novi
<Mmike> bed je ovo: dodjes u banku i kazes: ja bih 100k eura kredita
<ivoks> npr
<Mmike> banka kaze: moze, vratit ces 130k 
<Mmike> (recimo)
<jelly-home> da BAR
<ivoks> kuna toliko ojaca na spram eura, jer hrvatska cvate brze od EU
<Mmike> bed je sto banka taj novac NEMA, nego ga u tom trenutku STVORI
<ivoks> imamo visak vrijednosti koji ne odgovara nikome, pretvorimo ga u novac
<Mmike> i to je bed
<jelly-home> da, banka se kocka da ces ti taj novac zaradit i vratit
<Mmike> jelly-home, banka se uopce ne kocka, banka tu paru nema!
<jelly-home> Mmike: naravno da se kocka
<Mmike> jelly-home, nije t ibanka posudila svoju paru koju ima, pa joj je bed dal' ces vratit ili ne
<ivoks> ima
<ivoks> banka je najbolji izum covjecanstva :)
<Mmike> :) nema, ljudi, banka tu paru stvori u trenutku kad ti hoces kredit :)
<ivoks> uspijeva ti posuditi tvoje novce uz kamatu
<ivoks> Mmike: varas se
<ivoks> banka ima novac
<ivoks> taj novac nije tvoj
<ivoks> ali nije ni od banke
<ivoks> taj novac je od trecih ljudi koji stede tamo
<ivoks> banka investira njihov novac, kocka se
<Mmike> ivoks, ti se varas
<Mmike> banka taj novac nema
<Mmike> banka ga - stvori, izmisli, napravi
<Mmike> samo postoji zakon koliko banka smije napraviti u odnosu na ono sto fakat 'ima'
<ivoks> pa no
<ivoks> postoje limiti
<Mmike> pa ali stvori iz nicega
<ivoks> nije bas tako
<Mmike> ali je :)
<Mmike> bas tako, banka stvori paru 'iz nicega'
<Mmike> i sto je jos gore
<ivoks> HNB propisuje koliko se banka moze zaduziti u odnosu na ono sto ima
<Mmike> ma pusti HNB :)
<ivoks> a ona se zaduzuje kod drugih banaka
<Mmike> pogledaj FED kako radi
<jelly-home> Mmike: nije iz nicega, imaju neki postotak pokriven
<Mmike> iz nicega, ljudio
<Mmike> out of thin air'
<Mmike> zakon ide ovako nekako
<jelly-home> mozda je 95% izmisljeno, ali nije 100%
<Mmike> ako banka ima 100 novaca, smije posuditi 110 novaca
<ivoks> a tih 9% se bazira na onih 5%
<ivoks> 95
<jelly-home> da
<Mmike> onda kad posudi  110 novaca, ocekuje 110 novaca nazad + ajmorec 10% kamate, znaci, ocekuje naza 121 novac
<Mmike> medjutim sad je vrijednost banke 121 novac, pa banka smije posuditi 121 + 10% = 132 novca
<SilverSpace> banke i burze su izmisljotina zmuklera i ljencina
<jelly-home> Mmike: samo sto ovih novih 11% ne smiju koristiti tako jer imaju vezan veci rizik nego recimo aktiva klijenata
<Mmike> jelly-home, not true
<jelly-home> problemi nastaju onda kad se mulja i skriva taj rizik
<ivoks> Mmike: nije tako
<Mmike> jelly-home, smiju to koristiti, stovise, smiju to posuditi nazad
<ivoks> banka sad nema 121
<Mmike> ali je :)
<ivoks> nije
<Mmike> nazalost, tako je
<ivoks> postoji efektiva
<ivoks> kada banka posudi 100 novaca, onda njena vrijednost vise nije 100, vec 0
<Mmike> ma postoji 10001 pravilo koje ce ti sakriti tu jasnu cinjenicu - banka smije, moze, zeli , i to radi, kreirati novce iz nicega
<ivoks> nego
<ivoks> vidim da si plodno tlo, pa reko...
<igustin> Mmike: uh, di si sad to izvukao iz logova ;)
<ivoks> jesi vidio ove chemtraile?
<ivoks> :D
<igustin> Mmike: ne čitam sve ovo, bitcoin je sam po sebi zanimljiv, i vjerojatno će ostat do daljnjega
<igustin> Mmike: jedini fail kojeg vidim je u pokušaju da mainaš bitcoine
<igustin> trgovanje s njima je druga priča
<igustin> Mmike: ne mislim *tvom* pokušaju, nego općenito
<Mmike> ma da, mainanje nema smisla, nikakvog
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj? :)
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chemtrail_conspiracy_theory
<Mmike> mainanje :) :) Mintanje, jebemu :)
<ivoks> :D
<Mmike> ma joj :)
<Mmike> to je staro  :)
<Mmike> to su vec prestali radit koliko je staro :)
<Mmike> igustin, ali ako napravim uslugu nekom za bitcoine i te iste mogu poslije potrosit, di je bed?
<igustin> :S
<igustin> di sam ja rekao da je to bad?
<igustin> dapače, čak mi se sviđa da postoji takva nekakva virtualna valuta, koja čak kotira na tečajnim listama, i prihvaćaju je online trgovine i servisi
<igustin> samo ako je dobro zamišljen cijeli sustav
<ivoks> je, bas nam treba jos jedna valuta
<ivoks> ko da nije dovoljno zamucenu s postojecima
<igustin> hm, pa nije samo "još jedna", nego prva i jedina virtualna
<jelly-home> ma nije to valuta nego penny stock
<ivoks> ma... svjetsko gospodarstvo ima samo jedan jedini problem
<jelly-home> ... toliko je naime nepouzdana
<ivoks> a to je da zemlje razlicitog politickog sustava imaju isti gospodarski okvir, to je nedopustivo
<igustin> čak je na neki način, zbog svih recesijskih/gospodarskih/političkih razloga možda i dobro da postoji jedna univerzalna cyber valuta
<Mmike> jelly-home, sto je nepouzdano?
<jelly-home> bitcoin 
<Mmike> igustin, pa, rekao si mi da se 'manim toga'... aha, mislio si na mintanje?
<ivoks> pa tako npr., njemacki radnik (koji ima socijalna davanja) mora napraviti isti proizvod kao i kambodzanski (kojeg mozes upucat ako nece radit, pa radi da ostane ziv)
<Mmike> da, mintanje je glupost osim ako nemas grid infrastrukturu na raspolaganju :)
<ivoks> valute nisu spas
<Mmike> jelly-home, zasto bi bilo nepouzdano?
<jelly-home> ak neces citat, necu se ni ja ponavljat
<igustin> Mmike: da
<ivoks> pa tako npr., njemacki radnik (koji ima socijalna davanja) mora napraviti isti proizvod kao i kambodzanski (kojeg mozes upucat ako nece radit, pa radi da ostane ziv)
<ivoks> pa tako npr., njemacki radnik (koji ima socijalna davanja) mora napraviti isti proizvod kao i kambodzanski (kojeg mozes upucat ako nece radit, pa radi da ostane ziv)
<Mmike> (osim tehnicki, velim, ako se sha256 razjebe, onda je nepouzdano, da)
<ivoks> pa tako npr., njemacki radnik (koji ima socijalna davanja) mora napraviti isti proizvod kao i kambodzanski (kojeg mozes upucat ako nece radit, pa radi da ostane ziv)
<ivoks> :)
<igustin> Mmike: ček... "mintanje"? zar nije pravi termin "mining"? :S
<igustin> echo? :)
<Mmike> jelly-home, pa, nisam nasao nista sto bi pricalo o nepouzdanosti. To je novac, vrijedi kao i svaki drugi - tocno onoliko koliko ti onaj kojem ga dajes zeli za njega dati. Sve ove 'spekulacijske' brije su bullshit. Ili imas neki URL koji ja nisam nasao jos.
<Mmike> igustin, ma da, to :)
<dodobas> ok, jednostavno pitanje... koliko imate bitcoina u svom walletu :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: http://www.economist.com/blogs/babbage/2011/10/virtual-currencies http://techinsidr.com/todays-chart-bitcoin-bubble-bursting/
<Mmike> jelly-home, ok, sad mi daj malo vremena za parsiranje :0
<igustin> pa eto, neki iz "mame" su se već lagano obogatili na tome... ;)
<jelly-home> ma gledaj samo graf na drugom linku
<jelly-home> pa vidi jel zelis ulagati u nesto sto je efektivno penny stock na putu nanize
<dodobas> jelly-home: kao i svaku drugu dionicu
<Mmike> jelly-home, krivo me kopcas u potpuno
<Mmike> to je valuta, nemam kaj ulagati u to
<jelly-home> lol
<Mmike> pricam o konceptu
<Mmike> velim, ako napravim posao za 100 bitcoina
<Mmike> i za 100 bitconia mogu imati hosting 3 mjeseca
<Mmike> di je tu bed?
<Mmike> da, bed je kupit kruh, slazem se
<Mmike> bar danas je
<igustin> ili još gore - čuvat to i čekat da mu drastično poraste vrijednost ;)
<igustin> ako to odmah okreneš za nešto konkretno, sve 5
<jelly-home> Mmike: pa dobro onda, i zimbabveanski dolar je isto valuta
<dodobas> poanta je da ja mogu reci Mmikeu, uzet cu od tebe macku za 25BTC-a
<igustin> :D
<jelly-home> jebes valutu koja varira 90% za tri mjeseca
<Mmike> jelly-home, jeps, al' ju nitko ne koristi
<jelly-home> ili 70% za tri dana
<Mmike> jelly-home, varira prema dolaru, mozda, al' ne varira prema samoj sebi.
<jelly-home> to nije valuta nego smijurija
<Mmike> to sto varira prema dolaru je nebitno, meni, konkretno
<Mmike> zastso bi bila smijurija? zato sto varira prema dolaru?
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> cek, btw
<Mmike> nisam procitao jos sve, sam malo :)
<dodobas> jelly-home: opet, ako u njoj vise vrijednost samo spekualtivni trgovci (brokeri), onda se tako i ponasa
<jelly-home> dodobas: i jel bi ti kupovao kruh sa takvom vrijednosnicom
<dodobas> da, ako u trenutku kupovine kruha mislim da je dobra cijena
<igustin> jelly-home: još uvijek nije jako ozbiljna stvar, ali nije ni smijurija
<SilverSpace> ozbiljna stvar za spekulante
<jelly-home> velim, jednako je ozbiljna kao tipicni volatile stock
<ivoks> tocno to
<ivoks> samo jos jedan comodity
<ivoks> jos jedna valuta
<jelly-home> nije nesto s cim bi se ja osobno bavio, ali ko voli nek izvoli
<dodobas> jer jedini koji pridaju vrijednost tom commoditiy su stock traderi...
<jelly-home> al nemojte mi prodavati pricu da je to "novac"
<jelly-home> u smislu da nece izgubiti vise od 1% vrijednosti na dan ili vise od 50% godisnje
<dodobas> jelly-home: BTC == pork bellies :D
<dodobas> ja tebi kilo slanine, ti meni 2 kile mandarina
<dodobas> samo sto ne moramo imati middle-man-a da bi to napravili
<SilverSpace>  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/Logo_Croatia.svg
<SilverSpace> ups
<Mmike> jelly-home, kaj znaci 'bavio se time'?
<Mmike> jelly-home, pa nece, ili hoce, nije bitno :) mislis da dolar ne gubi na vrijednosti? :) Ili da se ja 'bavim' dolarima i eurima svaki put kad mi plati netko nesto u eurima ili dolarima, pa gledam koji je tecaj kad cu u kune to prebaciti nebih li 'zaradio' 200-300 kuna? :)
<Mmike> jer, ja ne smatram da se 'bavim' valutama time :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: znaci da necu gubiti vrijeme spekulirajuci na burzi nego cu radije nekom instalirati mail server
<ivoks> bolje bi bilo da razmjenjujete koze nego bit coine
<ivoks> ili janjce
<ivoks> :)
<jelly-home> pa da, al nesto treba razmjenjivati... radije cu USD nego bitcoin
<dodobas> ivoks: pa kad cu moci posalti janjca preko Mreze... :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: niti cu primiti placu u sarenim zimbabve dolarima, cak i ako se zovu BTC
<igustin> jelly-home: ma ne bavim se ni uopće time, samo sam čitao o tome
<jelly-home> jer ih neka budala moze skucati na 30% vrijednosti tako sto odluci prodati svoj wallet sa 50000 coinova
<ivoks> dodobas: sad si mi dao ideju
<ivoks> platijanjca.com
<dodobas> ivoks: :D
<ivoks> netko ti je nes napravio
<dodobas> narucis i stize... not bad...
<ivoks> odes na platijanjca.com
<ivoks> i platis mu janjca
<igustin> jelly-home: ali, kao i Mmike, da mi netko ponudi plaćanje u tome i da taj "novac" mogu nekako *odmah* iskoristiti - da, u ovom trenutku bih vjerojatno to napravio
<jelly-home> naplativo na 45-tom km stare ceste
<Mmike> upravo to
<jelly-home> igustin: naravno, to je tvoj izbor.  Meni je to tak smijesno varijabilno da se ne zelim petljat
<igustin> uoči *odmah*
<Mmike> naravno da je smiejsno varijabilno
<Mmike> jer to koristi gotovo nitko
<Mmike> k'o sto je smijsno varijabilno bilo bit u srbiji 99te
<jelly-home> radije bi janjca iako ne jedem meso ;-)
 * ivoks narucio kindl keyboard
<igustin> upoznao sam ekipu koja je dane i tjedne mozgala kako raditi mining BTC-a, to je tek teški fail
<ivoks> nece me vise jebat losi TV-i u avionima
<Mmike> kad su ljudi placali ruckove PRIJE no sto su poceli jest :)
<Mmike> jer bi isti poskupio dok su pojeli :)
<Mmike> igustin, opce nije teski fail
<Mmike> samo je fail
<Mmike> jer ces potrositi vise struje no sto ces napraviti bitcoinova
<igustin> ako nemaš pod rukom tisuće servera i/ili GPU-ova koji će ti odraditi nešto korisno u razumno vrijeme - da, to je teški fail
<jelly-home> exactly, oni koji su mineali, mineali su
<igustin> ekipa ima tipa laptop + desktop + 1-2 servera
<jelly-home> igustin: ti serveri ce potrositi isto struje
<igustin> jelly-home: čuj, neki imaju pristup do tisuća servera čiji HW i struju plaća netko drugi :D
<jelly-home> igustin: to je pak cista kradja
<jelly-home> vrlo jednostavno pretakanje tudjih novaca u svoje u jednom potezu
<igustin> jasno ;)
<igustin> ovo je bila šala na račun Mmikea, ali ima ekipa koja to stvarno pokušava
<Mmike> ok, prestanimo pricati o mintanju/mineanju bitcoinova 
<igustin> srećom, nisu jedini admini na mašinama na kojima su pokušali zavrtit, pa nije dugo trajalo ;)
<Mmike> to nema smisla, nikakvog :)
<igustin> Mmike: ;)
<igustin> jelly-home: gle, lik iz mame se toliko zapalio za to da je išao radi online casino u kojem se plaća BTC-ovima
<igustin> u roku par tjedana skupio n kkn
<igustin> ne znam je li to pretvorio u normalnu valutu ili je okrenuo na drugi način
<igustin> ali ima na netu ljudi koji to žele trošiti
<Mmike> jeps
<Mmike> ako ces imati to gdje dobiti i gdje potrositi
<Mmike> i ako ce biti dovoljan broj ljudi koji ce to koristiti
<Mmike> to funkcionira
<igustin> i da imaš viška vremena spekulirati s takvim stvarima ;)
<Mmike> odnosno! Ako ja za sat programiranja dobijem 10 bitcoina, a 100 bitcoina mi kosta najam servera tjedno, onda mi je to win-win. 
<Mmike> i uopce me boli kuki koliki je odnos kuna-btc
<Mmike> pocet ce me boljet kuki kad cu svu zaradu od programiranja dobijati u btcovima pa cu morat kruh kupovat za kune
<Mmike> jer cu morat negdje pretakat jedno u drugo
<igustin> da, pod pretpostavkom da to iskoristiš *odmah* a ne za x mjeseci do kada to može otići k vragu
<Mmike> igustin, ne nuzno, zastso?
<Mmike> ako potpisem ugovor sa hosting kompanijom d aje to 100 bitcoina tjedno slijedecih 10 mjeeci, onda sam miran
<Mmike> 'miran'
<igustin> pa zato jer se većina njih koji primaju bitcoine ipak bazira na stvarnom "tečaju" BTC-a
<Mmike> ma ok
<Mmike> al' veli,m pustimo spekulacije
<igustin> da, takav deal je čist dugoročno, slažem se
<Mmike> ne vidim nikakav drugi razlog, osim faila tehnickog, da to ne uspije
<Mmike> npr, sjecam se kad je moj stari kupio tehnicku enciklopediju
<Mmike> tamo, 72ge ili kad
<Mmike> prva rata ga je kostala k'o dve njegove place
<Mmike> a zadnji svezak, koji je dosao kad sam ja imao 3-4 godine, kostao je k'o dve kutije sibica
<Mmike> zato sto je uvijek to bilo 1000 dinara
<Mmike> ili koliko vec
<igustin> ne znam, tu priču može momentalno pokopak npr. Google kad bi upogonio mining na svoji milijun računala :D
<igustin> pokopat*
<ivoks> a google ce to napravit
<ivoks> jer... google ima svoju ideju
<ivoks> imaju svoj e-wallet koji misle gurat
<jelly-home> igustin: ili bilo koji vlasnik botneta
<ivoks> a danas je barem cloud dostupan :)
<ivoks> dignes 100 VMova i deri
<Mmike> igustin, nece
<ivoks> zgasis kad si gotov :)
<jelly-home> cloud je botnet koji se placa
<Mmike> igustin, jer ako google upogoni miliijun svojih racunala onda ce tezina mintanja naglo skocit
<ivoks> da, puno botneta :D
<Mmike> pa se nece nit njima isplatit mintat
<ivoks> argh... fali mi sna
<ivoks> :)
<dodobas> yes, nije bas tako jednostavno... odnosno mozes biti u prednosti maksimalno 2 tjedna
<ivoks> yes? :)
<Mmike> dodje podne i index.hr crkne
<igustin> jelly-home: navodno to već i rade (trojanci za mining)
<ivoks> adele ide na operaciju glasnica
<jelly-home> nesto taj index cesto crkava u zadnje vrijeme
<ivoks> eh, da mi je vidjet tog doktora/kirurga :)
<dodobas> https://blog.mozilla.com/tilt/ :D
<igustin> ivoks: 100 VMova košta (možda i više nego dobiješ BTC-ova) ;)
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> and so it begins:
<ivoks> Smrt se Steveu nije dogodila, on je do nje
<ivoks> došao
<ivoks> Smrt se Steveu nije dogodila, on je do nje došao
<jelly-home> svjetski dan stednje :-D
<igustin> Mmike: ako Google (ili netko sličan) to upogoni, vrijednost BTC-a će se strmoglaviti prema nuli brže nego zadnjih mjeseci
<SilverSpace> ivoks: dosadni su sa tim već 
<ivoks> ma nisu :)
<ivoks> tuskanje, pa posao...
<Mmike> zanimljivo kako kad se razletis dodavanje gasa, nasumicno, te nikad ne odvede na pravi put :)
<Mmike> igustin, ama, krivo :)
<Mmike> igustin, prvo, nece, jer btc mreza to nece dati
<Mmike> drugo, nece, jer nije bitno
<Mmike> ok, danas je, jer btc nije comodity valuta (kao sto nije nit zimbabveanski dolar vise puta spominjani)
<Mmike> al' kad (ako) se desi da postane, bit ce svejedno
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nema nista mukte
<Mmike> SilverSpace, mukte?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kak to mislis?
<Mmike> (znam da je mukte besplatno)
<Mmike> al' ne kuzim sto hoces reci
<SilverSpace> ma ovi tvoji bitcoine
<igustin> kad smo već kod "mukte" -> muktware.com ;)
<igustin> zna li netko porijeklo riječi "mukte"? na nekom jeziku (u Indiji valjda) to znači "free" ;)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa kaj je tu mukte?
<Mmike> dodobas, ti koristis south?
<SilverSpace> wiki ne poznaje pojam mukte :)
<dodobas> Mmike: pa ne...
<Mmike> njah
<dodobas> tj. pokusao sam, ali sam skuzio da mi je za sve moje potrebe lakse pisati migracijske skripte...
<SilverSpace> Mukta Magazine is a Hindi Language magazine publishes from India. The Magazine was launched on 1961 by Delhi Press Group. It’s a monthly magazine for women i.e., publish 12 times in a year and is circulated and disturbed all over India as well as other selected countries.
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> South je ok... jer kao ima i backward migraciju... ali samo ako opet napises kod :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GaEJH9gPdRo
<Mmike> dodobas, ma tu lik se zali da mu manage.py ne vidi south, a sam ga je instalirao pa sam mislio da mozda koristis da te pitam 3-4 konkretna pitanja, al' eto
<Mmike> idem citati :)
<dodobas> pa ako mu manage.py 'ne vidi' south, onda je pitanje vidi li ga python?
<dodobas> odnosno onaj pajton s kojim ga pokrece
<Mmike> ma vidi ga
<Mmike> samo sto je on debil
<Mmike> al' jos nisam skuzio kako
<Mmike> pazi lika, molim te
<Mmike> ima nekih 6-7 servera
<Mmike> i hoce da mu se useri sa svih 5 servera mogu spojiti na jedan
<Mmike> sa sshom, bez passworda
<Mmike> kaj lik napravi? izkopira id_rsa file sa tog servera umjesto id_rsa fileova na ostalim serverima u svim $home/.ssh direktorijima
<Mmike> i napise 10ak recenica objasnjenja kaj bi trebalo napraviti da to proradi
<SilverSpace> kuzis ti to dell laptop 399$ kad ce to kod nas doci nikadaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<SilverSpace> 15"
<dodobas> Mmike: naplati :)
<Mmike> dodobas, :) nemrem, ja sam samo sljaker tamo :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Neuromanc> silver imas lenovo 2400 kn, mislim da je gratis printer uz njega ili 500gb eksterni hard, tak nes
<SilverSpace> Neuromanc: hm thx, budem pogledao gledam nesto za frendicu koja nema mijesta u stanu, a treba joj za faks
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: a kome zelis nauditi sa laptopom sa najjeftinijim komponentama
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: sebi :)
<dodobas> SilverSpace: ja ti naudim za manje novaca...
<SilverSpace> dodobas: koji proc
<SilverSpace> mora bit 15"
<dodobas> Å aka 2... taj je dobar...
<dodobas> ima HighKick memoriju :D
<CrazyLemon> http://video.ubuntu.com/live/
<SilverSpace> jel se ivoks vidi :)
<CrazyLemon> nisam cuo sta je reko..200mio ili 20mio usera
<SilverSpace> 200
<CrazyLemon> hm..men se čini da je 20mio.. "11 May 2011 – Mark Shuttleworth: Our Goal Is 200 Million Ubuntu Users In 4 Years " :)
<SilverSpace> uh iskljuci autofokus
<SilverSpace> hebate
<SilverSpace> za ovaj linaro nisam ni znao
<dodobas> MmikeT: jel alter table modify column po standardu ? 
<dodobas> promjeniti tip kolone
<dodobas> jel mi se cini da je to nesto MS/Oracle specific
<dodobas> alter table alter column type... to mi se cini normalnije
<Mmike> super je kad ti struje nestane
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> da je meni nestala maloo prije popizdio bi 
<SilverSpace> svg sliku crtao sat vremena a da nisam snimio
<Mmike> meni je macka stala na prekidac
<SilverSpace> lol 
<ivoks> pa zar ne radite sve na laptopu?
<Mmike> ja ne
<ivoks> pih
<Mmike> programiranje i to na desktopu, daleko mi je prakticnije
<ivoks> kak to mislis?
<Mmike> a sistemasenje, i tak imam screen na bastion-hostu
<ivoks> u cem je razlika?
<Mmike> al' mi je macka ubila i dsl ruter i wireless i sve mi je ubila :)
<Mmike> ivoks, imam 8 GB rama, a po laptopima imam 4
<Mmike> brzi diskovi
<Mmike> bolji procesor
<Mmike> sveskup, jaci puno mi je desktop od bilo kojeg laptopa kojeg imam doma
<ivoks> postoje i laptopi s 8giga
<ivoks> i SSD-ima :)
<ivoks> onda UPS
<Mmike> ivoks, postoje, al' imam desktop vec
<Mmike> tako da ne vidim smisla u kupovini novog laptopa
<Mmike> plus, onda moram externu tastaturu i monitor, jer su laptopci najcesce neprikladni za rad
<Mmike> ili moras imati 15" laptop, koji je pak cigla
<Mmike> (imam 2 takva doma, i super su samo kaj su veliki)
<Mmike> tako da, desktop kistsra je ipak bolja
<api984> long live desktop
<jelly-home> laptop ima ugradjen UPS
<api984> jelly-home, e da da
<chaky> user vidi na svom Androidu "kernel version: 2.6.35...root@hostname..." i odmah pomisli da ima root na svom mobu.
<SilverSpace> chaky: :)
<civija> tko se tu kuzi u ove nove tehnologije tv? :)
<civija> sta mislite o ovome http://www.protis.hr/products/details/televizor-lg-42lw5500-3d-led-plus-100hz-wifi-ready-smart--led/45461
<civija> cini mi se odlican tv za 6k kn ...
<Mmike> ok je, da
<Mmike> mozda malo skup
<Mmike> al' ok
<civija> meni se ne cini skup s obzirom na sto sve podrzava
<civija> skup je ako zelis obicni led tv
<Mmike> mislis na 3D?
<Mmike> to je prevara, civija :)
<Mmike> nemrem sad nac link
<Mmike> ja sam staroj uzeo panasonic od 102 cm
<Mmike> sa 3800
<Mmike> odlican
<Mmike> meni ona dala svoju braviu staru
<Mmike> 90ikusur cm
<Mmike> puno losija od tog panasonica
<Mmike> tak da neznam, u biti :)
<civija> zasto je prevara?
<civija> inace ne mislim na 3d, nego na to da je smart tv
<civija> podrzava dlna
<civija> sve moguce formate
<civija> itd ...
<civija> inace ovaj koristi tzv pasivni 3d i dovoljne su obicne polarizirane naocale
<civija> gledao sam vec uzivo i ne cini se lose
<SilverSpace> televizor ko televizor
<SilverSpace> hm nemaju toshibe
<SilverSpace> nije li malo prerano za 3D
<civija> zasto bi bilo?
<SilverSpace> pa kaj ces gledat
<SilverSpace> pornic 3D
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> lose je
<civija> to sto nema sadrzaja ne znaci da ga nece biti za pola godine ili godinu
<Mmike> nece ga bit, jer nema smisla
<civija> uglavnom pustite 3D :)
<SilverSpace> nema smisla uzet 3D
<civija> ne kupujem tv zato sto je 3D nego zbog ostalih featurea
<civija> SilverSpace: zasto?
<SilverSpace> bolje uzet za te pare kaj platis 3d bolji tv
<SilverSpace> lg televizori su strednja klasa
<civija> ja jos cekam konkretan razlog zbog cega ne 3d
<SilverSpace> zato kaj 10% možda ce to bit od koriasti
<civija> ne razumijem recenicu uopce
<SilverSpace> to je kao da kupis kamion za putovanja
<civija> da, to je bas prava usporedba :)
<SilverSpace> kupis ono sto koristis
<civija> Mmike: zasto ti ne preferiras 3D? :)
<SilverSpace> kad dode vrijeme za 3d onda ce i bolja tehnologija bit 
<SilverSpace> bezveze dvije godine imat nesto kaj ne koristis
<SilverSpace> tj. nemozes iskotistiti u pravom smislu
<civija> znaci bolje za 2 godina opet kesirat par tisuca kn za novi tv da bi mogao gledat 3d?
<civija> uostalom sta po tebi nedostaje sadasnjoj 3d tehnologiji?
<civija> ne pricam o sadrzaju i nedostatku istoga nego bas o tehnologiji
<SilverSpace> ok je tehnologija
<SilverSpace> ali kao sto rekoh jos uvijek neiskoristiva
<civija> pa sta ima veze
<SilverSpace> :)
<civija> tako je vise manje sa svime danas
<SilverSpace> no uzmi si ga onda :)
<civija> ne mozes kupovati nesto sto ti vrijedi samo danas
<SilverSpace> istina
<civija> kazem ako za npr. godinu dana bude vise 3d sadrzaja onda ti je zgodno da vec imas tv koji to podrzava
<civija> a rijetki od nas imaju mogucnost kupovati novi tv svako 2 godine
<SilverSpace> ja sam morao kupit televizor
<SilverSpace> ali ce i stara morati kupit pa cu stare dat svoj a ja kupiti novi 
<SilverSpace> :)
<civija> i sta ce onda traziti kad budes kupovao?
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno toshibu neku
<civija> oces traziti neki smart tv na kojem mozes browseati web, gledati youtube, spojiti ga bezicno s laptopom/mobitelom, itd ...?
<SilverSpace> browseati web bi bio pozeljan kao i youtube
<civija> eto
<civija> a ovaj lg to ima
<SilverSpace> ovo sve ostalo je vec standard
<civija> i to je ono sto meni znaci vise od 3d
<SilverSpace> i ja sadasnji tv mogu spojit na net
<civija> preko lan-a?
<SilverSpace> da
<civija> i sta onda mozes raditi na internetu?
<SilverSpace> nista nema webbrower
<civija> pa cemu mu onda sluzi internet konekcija?
<civija> valjda pristupa nekim servisima?
<SilverSpace> nadogradnja sofwera
<civija> a zasto preferiras toshibu?
<SilverSpace> koji nisam u godinu dana ni jednom dobio :)
<SilverSpace> toshiba je najprodavaniji tv u americi
<SilverSpace> i slovi za visu klasu
<SilverSpace> po kvaliteti
<SilverSpace> panasonik je visoka klasa
<civija> zar amerikanci ne slove kao vecinski glupasta nacija, zasto onda gledati sto oni kupuju i koriste? :)
<sale> :-)
<civija> meni je vecina ljudi savjetovala npr. panasonic ali su rekli da bjezim od toshibe
<SilverSpace> :)
<civija> pa ti sad budi pametan ...
<civija> a lg, samsung, philips su kao srednja klasa
<SilverSpace> jep
<civija> ali vidim da te razlike vise nisu kao prije
<civija> sad lg i samsung imaju modele tj. tehnologiju a panasonic je jos nema
<civija> tj. tek ce je izbaciti
<civija> panasonic vjerojatno ima najbolje plazme a za lcd-ove mi se cini da nije najbolji
<civija> ali to je samo IMHO :)
<civija> sale: koji ti tv imas? :)
<SilverSpace> ovo za internet moras dobro paziti
<SilverSpace> da ne prodaju maglu
<civija> mislis poput toshibe za update? :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> 200kn je bila razlika sa tim ili bez toga
<SilverSpace> imam i usb
<civija> sad to imaju skoro svi proizvodjaci na malom boljim modelima
<civija> a ne sluzi samo za update nego za pristup online servisima
<civija> skidanje aplikacija i sl.
<SilverSpace> i mogu samo slike gledat ne i video
<civija> sa usb-a mozes samo slike gledat?
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> hebi ga prije godinu dana kupljen
<civija> to je na toj toshibi koju imas?
<SilverSpace> da 
<civija> toliko o toshibi ...
<civija> ja imam philips star 3 godine i placen je 3500 kn pa mogu gledat divx sa usb-a
<SilverSpace> i jedan usb za wlan
<SilverSpace> ali moras imati njihov usb wlan :)
<SilverSpace> sa drugima ne radi
<civija> :)
<SilverSpace> to ti je ta prodaja magle
<civija> sve vise mi se svidja ta toshiba ...
<civija> pa zasto si ti onda kupio maglu? :)
<SilverSpace> sve nadboje a ono stangaa
<civija> btw, koliko su ti naplatili to?
<SilverSpace> bio neki popust na medvescakove karte pa me doso 3200
<SilverSpace> 400kn manje
<civija> nakon tog iskustva jos uvijek mislis da su lg/philips za iste pare losiji od te toshibe?
<SilverSpace> toshiba je uvijek skuplja
<SilverSpace> dali je bolja ne znam 
<SilverSpace> tako kazu statistike
<civija> pa mercedes je isto uvijek skuplji od vecine ostalih ali isto ima razne klase auta
<civija> u visokoj luksuznoj klasi je mozda najbolji
<civija> ali sigurno nije u srednjoj klasi
<civija> tako i proizvodjaci tv-a imaju modele za visoku, srednju, nisku klasu
<SilverSpace> da
<civija> ne moze jedan biti najbolji u svakoj klasi
<civija> ali ce redovito zbog branda biti skuplji
<ivoks> http://www.samsung.com/us/news/newsRead.do?news_seq=19774
<ivoks> http://www.samsung.com/us/computer/laptops/NP900X3A-A03US
<SilverSpace> 13.3-inch
<SilverSpace> u potragi si za novim LT
<ivoks> ma vidio sam ovo, pa gledam
<ivoks> sve komponente su super
<ivoks> i onda stavi broadcom wifi
<SilverSpace> ne vidim nigdje rezu
<ivoks> sigurno je ona debilna
<SilverSpace> :)
<zvacet> kako postaviti gtranslator (poedit) da ni pravilno pokazuje oblike množine
<zvacet> *mi
<zvacet> dobro,našao sam kako
#ubuntu-hr 2011-11-01
<MmikeDOMA> Em ti rano jutro
<ivoks> nda...
<ivoks> A newly identified Mac OS X Trojan bundles a component that leverages the processing power of video cards to generate Bitcoins, a popular type of virtual currency.
<ivoks> tolko o tome :)
<dodobas> i to bas za MAC ... :)
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> windows nestaje, i to brzim tempom
<ivoks> sve vise ljudi koristi Mac, pa time i OSX
<ivoks> tu i tamo netko gore stavi linux
<dodobas> ivoks: imas kakvih info o dell-canonnical deal u kini ?
<ivoks> ali kako je krenulo, Apple je preteci HP u prodaji osobnih racunala
<ivoks> dodobas: pa sve je javno :)
<dodobas> okok, short info... nesto mi je kolega spominjao
<dodobas> kao da ce sam raditi push tamo gdje nema windows racunala
<ivoks> pa imas dosta proizvodjaca koji guraju ubuntu
<ivoks> asus, acer, dell...
<ivoks> dell u kini ima ducane po uzoru na apple store
<ivoks> ono, udjes, a unutra samo dell mantra
<dodobas> lol
<ivoks> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/10/28/dell_canonical_ubuntu_china_pcs/
<ivoks> kina je trenutno najvece trziste na svijetu, po pitanju racunala
<ivoks> mnogi misle da se ubuntu ne probija jer ga nema na policama u sad-u ili europi
<ivoks> ali cinjenica je da cak i americki proizvodjaci racunala ne mare vise za americko trziste
<ivoks> kinesko je nekoliko puta vece od americkog
<ivoks> a tamo HP nije najveci prodavac (zato je HP i razmisljao o obustavi proizvodnje racunala)
<ivoks> to je i jedan od razloga zasto je suppoer za slijedeci LTS 5 godina i za desktop
<ivoks> support
<Mmike> ivoks, tol'ko o cem? :)
<Mmike> nadajmo se da ce slijedeci LTS imati normalnije korisnicko sucelje :/
<ivoks> Mmike: ubuntu je jos uvijek distribucija
<ivoks> Mmike: pa tako sadrzi i hrpu sucelja
<ivoks> ako ti se unity ne svidja, koristi nesto drugo
<ivoks> gnome2 neces nigdje naci, kao sto neces niti apache1
<ivoks> ocekivati da ce se nekako magicno pojaviti stari gnome je nerelano
<ivoks> isto kao i kde3
<ivoks> nema, oslo u povijest
<Mmike> svejedno
<Mmike> jadno je
<Mmike> moram rantat negdje, a ovo se cini kao najprikladnije mjesto
<ivoks> unity ostaje sucelje za ubuntu
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwp&NR=1&v=J_coVK7QgjE
<dodobas> Mmike: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/MATE
<Mmike> dodobas,  :)
<Mmike> eto rjesenja :)
<ivoks> da je potrebno forkati samo UI, mate bi bio rjesenje
<ivoks> al moras forkati hrpu librarya i programa
<dodobas> Mmike: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11333073
<ivoks> I've made a GNOME2 fork. I've called it "Mate".
<ivoks> My english is not so good. And so, maybe I can not give support in English.
<ivoks> Correct me if I'm wrong. Any suggestion is welcome.
<ivoks> pa, sretno :)
<Mmike> kad bih uspio naci nacina kako da maknem one ruzne scrollbarove sa prozora i vratim se na stare, to bi bio win samo takav
<ivoks> pa mislim da se to moze
<ivoks> overlay-scrollbar
<Mmike> jel' valja sto 'hub hosting'?
<ivoks> deinstaliraj ^
<Mmike> ivoks, ti si micica
<Mmike> vele da moze i ovo: echo "export LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR=0" > /etc/X11/Xsession.d/80overlayscrollbars
<Mmike> bujem to probal cim prije mozem :)
<Mmike> ivoks, thnx :)
<Mmike> GNOME 3 doesn't have a screensaver, just a black screen. If you want to use a screensaver, you can use Xscreensaver
<Mmike> que?
<Mmike> mislim da ce to morat bit k'o s mackama
<ivoks> da, gnome brije na (pre)jednostavnost
<Mmike> grlom u jagode
<Mmike> pa ak se priviknem, priviko sam se, ak ne, macke idu kroz prozor a unity off the computer
<ivoks> al ti se u biti cijelo vrijeme bunis na gnome :)
<Mmike> ivoks, jeps, gnome3 :)
<Mmike> u biti na unity, njega sam actually probao koristiti
<ivoks> unity je samo ui shell za gnome3
<Mmike> gnome3 sam malo samo kliketao u virtualboxu
<Mmike> gnome2 je tak... naviknut-sam-nanjega :)
<Mmike> cura mi se digla upravo i pre smijesno je zbunjena :)
<ivoks> presmijesno je kad ti utrnu noge
<ivoks> a onda, malo kasnije je i pomalo bolno
<Mmike> But here comes the best part: with maximized apps, since Fitts law is respected, you can literally “throw” the mouse to the right edge, and click to start dragging from any position, regardless of the real scrollbar placement.
<Mmike> Fitts law?
<SilverSpace> toshiba je uvijek skupljadan
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> kako cron pokrenuti iz terminala da ponovo pokrene zadatke
<Mmike> vrak tetku
<Mmike> nisam nit znao da imamo klijenta koji ima 130 servera
<Mmike> erm, 103 :)
<SilverSpace> kad iz trminala pokrenem naredbu radi ok ali kad je cron pokrene onda ne
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kak znas?
<Mmike> mislim, kak se manifestira 'ne radi'
<Mmike> imas li sto mailova u /var/mail, ili di vec to stoji, naime, tamo bi cron morao zapisati greske neke
<Mmike> najcesci je bed s pokretanjem iz crona sto cron ne digne isti environment koji digne shell
<Mmike> ne parsa se bashrc i ino
<Mmike> pa ako recimo imas mojasuperkomanda.sh u ~/bin, koji ti je u pathu
<Mmike> to kad stavis u cron, to se nece vidjeti, pa moras napisati /home/user/bin/mojasuperkomanda.sh
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne pokrene program 
<SilverSpace> ali mislim da sam naso rijesenje
<Mmike> sto bi?
<Mmike> zasto grcka ne napravi k'o island i kaze 'fuck you MMF'?
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma rijesio to sa skriptom 
<SilverSpace> island ima drugaciji problem
<SilverSpace> nego grcka
<Mmike> mislis?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kak sa skriptom? kaj pokreces opce?
<Mmike> joj cura vec kuha, kak fino mirisi
<SilverSpace> ja imam pecenu patku 
<SilverSpace> i omiljeni mi prilig uz nju
<Mmike> ja opce neznam kaj imam
<Mmike> znam da fino mirise :)
<SilverSpace> trebao bi mi pokrenut radio oneline
<SilverSpace> tj. radiotray
<SilverSpace> ali ovo sam jos bolje rijesio sa notifikacijom
<Mmike> da, nemre to cron sam tak
<Mmike> nema tvoj environment
<Mmike> zakaj bi to iz crona dizao?
<SilverSpace> tako ne zaboravim zapaliti muziku 
<SilverSpace> i sjedjet u tisini
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> moram si kupiti neke bezicne sluske
<SilverSpace> dali se notify-send da povecati prozor da se vidi u njemu cijeli teksx
<SilverSpace> http://livestream.interactive-technology.biz/
<SilverSpace> idem upgrade napraviti 
<SilverSpace> kud puklo da puklo
<SilverSpace> a sigurno ce puci
<SilverSpace> samo 565 datoteka
<SilverSpace> 645
<Mmike> SilverSpace, drzim ti fige :) ti si vec na 12.04?
<SilverSpace> nisam to je sa 11.04 na 11.10
<SilverSpace> sigurno ce puknuti
<SilverSpace> bio bi iznenaden da sve prode ok
<SilverSpace> jer imam svakakvog smeca gore instaliranog
<SilverSpace> razno razne konfiguracije 
<SilverSpace> i to ne moze proci da ga hebes
<SilverSpace> 1G mora se skinuti
<SilverSpace> u americi ovo cudo dode 399$ http://www.mikronis.hr/shop/item.asp?itemid=16266&catid=23
<dodobas> SilverSpace: pa carina, spedicija ... marža ...
<SilverSpace> kod nas sa windowsima 5000kk sigurno
<dodobas> 4000kn Å¡to se cudis :D
<SilverSpace> dodobas: :) 
<SilverSpace> imam bas jednog trenutno doma
<Mmike> Zaslon: 15.6" LED HD 1366 x 768
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> tko bi htio takav laptop?
<Mmike> jel' ima moza 18" sa tom rezolucijom, siguran sam da ima
<ivoks> Mmike: nema
<ivoks> 18" s imaju 1920x1080 :)
<ivoks> dell kanta
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' ti se kad desilo, s mysqlom, slijedece: imas replikaciju, master slave, koja radi ok. Ugasis slave (/etc/init.d/mysql stop). Upalis slave. Slave se digne, al replikacija ne radi. Moras reci 'start slave' na ruke da bi se ista pokrenula.
<Mmike> Imam 4 stroja slaveana na mastera, na jednom stroju to nemoram napraviti, na ostala 3 moram. I ne kuzim zasto da me ubijes.
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> pogledaj mysql konfiguraciju
<ivoks> ako ima vec u konfiguraciji da je slave, onda ce automatski pokrenuti slave
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da reza je totalno glupa
<Mmike> hm
<ivoks> Prijavila supruga da ju je silovao 5 puta u sat i pol
<Mmike> skip-slave-start
<Mmike> materemu
<Mmike> kako mi je to promaklo!
<Mmike> ivoks, thnx :)
<SilverSpace> sve se bojim stisnuti gumb za restart
<Mmike> ne budi papak
<Mmike> restartaj!
<SilverSpace> jos malo mu treba za instalaciju 
<SilverSpace> cisti zaostale pakete
<SilverSpace> pih sad napisao > otprilike ostalo 50minuta 
<Mmike> Jel' ikad bilo suncano na dan mrtvih?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ja se isto ne sijecam
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> ne? :)
<Mmike> je ti prol
<Mmike> jel ti proslo?
<SilverSpace> ma nesto usporilo strasno pise 15 sati
<SilverSpace> vuce se ko krepana kokos
<SilverSpace> 8 sat
<SilverSpace> greska u prevodu
<Mmike> idem curi metnit ubuntu
<Mmike> to ce ju razveseliti, siguran sam :)
<civija> 'metnit' :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> wtf debconf: (Dialog sučelje zahtijeva ekran sa najmanje 13 linija visine i 31 znakom širine.)
<Mmike> pa ti imaj 1300x700 :)
<Mmike> djesi, hbogner
<hbogner> Mmike, evo me nazad u zg
<hbogner> i gledam oglasnik za felge
<Mmike> di si bio?
<hbogner> ma na selu kod bake i djeda
<Mmike> eee
<Mmike> blago ti se
<Mmike> i ja bih to
<Mmike> ne vjerujem kak je losa ova ethernetica koju imam
<Mmike> 02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8169 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)
<hbogner> je blago meni, jos me bole ledja, i moram za 3 tjedna na radna kcije
<SilverSpace> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/osm_cro_logo.png
<SilverSpace> ups krivi kanal
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> PenStreetMap! :)
<ivoks> kak je ovaj SilverSpace proziran
<Mmike> znate za onaj site s olovkama: penisland.com :)
<ivoks> kao, fulao
<ivoks> vec dva puta
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ? kak dva puta
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> koliko bi moglo trajati sirenje arraya mdraid5 sa 3 2TB diska na 4 2TB diska?
<Mmike> puno, jelda?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: open
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ma znam, al' taj O se opce ne kuzi
<SilverSpace> kuze ga oni koji i trebaju kuzit :)
<SilverSpace> ova nadogradnja jos nije zavrsila
<SilverSpace> na atomu traje to bogumi puno previse
<SilverSpace> malo se previse istice grb http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/Prikaz_zaslona-15.png
<Mmike> imam novu 16x przilicu i 16x medije, al' svejedno se prze na 8x
<Mmike> SilverSpace, cura moja ima atoma malog acera, jelte
<Mmike> i radio sam inicijalni backup, prije prvog paljenja, windoze gore
<Mmike> sysrescuecd, tj, partimage
<hbogner> SilverSpace, "malo"
<Mmike> obicno treba oko 20-40 minuta, ovo je radilo oko 6-7 sati :)
<Mmike> izgleda k'o HDZovska majica :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da atom je spor 
<Mmike> jeps, dobrano :)
<Mmike> mario@enchilada:/home$ ls -l
<Mmike> total 16
<Mmike> drwxr-xr-x  2 root    nogroup 4096 Nov  8  2006 ftp
<Mmike> drwxr-xr-x  2 jasmina jasmina 4096 Sep 29  2007 jasmina
<Mmike> drwxr-xr-x 15 mario   mario   4096 Sep 11 18:04 mario
<Mmike> ostaci bivse cure :)
<SilverSpace> cekam novog
<SilverSpace> nikako da stigne
<SilverSpace> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/Prikaz_zaslona.png
<SilverSpace> mozda bi ovo bilo bolje za prednju
<SilverSpace> stranu
<hbogner> SilverSpace, prebroj boje, skupo :D 
<hbogner> ja sam razmisljao smao tekst stavit
<SilverSpace> hbogner: je za sitotisak 
<SilverSpace> ali za termo nije 
<SilverSpace> cca 100kn
<SilverSpace> restart drste fige :)
<CrazyLemon> koliko dugo tebi to upgrejda ? :)
<Mmike> :) he likes it slooooooooooooooooooooowly :)
<Mmike> ja ne vjerujem kak curin stroj radi super a moj ne
<Mmike> a ona ima isto nvidiju, al' on board
<SilverSpace> sve je na mjestu
<SilverSpace> CrazyLemon: eno tri sata
<CrazyLemon> SilverSpace u hebote :)
<SilverSpace> trebalo bi log pogledat kad sam pokrenuo 
<CrazyLemon> [13:01:29] <SilverSpace> samo 565 datoteka
<SilverSpace> da 
<SilverSpace> skoro cetri
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> 1G skidanja i ostalo instalacija
<CrazyLemon> ja sam radio test 10.04 -> 10.10 -> 11.04 -> 11.10
<CrazyLemon> no..nije bio test..samo fcked up 11.10 ISO :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> CrazyLemon, ja sam to u vboxu napravio bez problema
<Mmike> jedini bed je sto sve sto imas poslozeno na desktopu - nestane
<Mmike> ja imam hrpu pizdarijica, od shortcuta raznih do monitora i inoga
<SilverSpace> ja sam ovo mislio da nece proci er sam gore sve i svasta nagurao
<Mmike> to sve ode  nakon 11.04->11.10
<CrazyLemon> Mmike meni je to išlo na desktopu... 10.04 -> 10.10 cca. 1h sa DL i inštalacijom... 10.10 -> 11.04 cca. 1.15 DL i inštalacija..i 1.30 za upgrejd sa 11.04 na 11.10
<SilverSpace> Mmike: meni je sve ostalo
<SilverSpace> jedino mi sad font preveliki
<SilverSpace> uh sad me ceka hrpa namjestanja
<Mmike> CrazyLemon, ma ok, traje upgrade, da
<Mmike> download meni traje najmanje jos
<Mmike> al' mi se sve izgubi
<Mmike> nije nit cudo kad nema vise gnome2 :/
<SilverSpace> a da ti si iz gnome2
<Mmike> onaj partimage je fakat zastario :/
<Mmike> bilo bi super da moze iskoristiti vise jezgri, ako ih imas i kompu
<Mmike> ili da mozes remote povuci image
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> przilica przi 16x samo zadnjih stotinjak megabajta :)
<SilverSpace> ogranicenje brzine
<Mmike> ma ne, neg, tak radi
<SilverSpace> yes medvescak dobio u gostima 
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> na mobitelu mi se sporo ucitavalo
<ivoks> pa se prvo pokazao broj primljenih golova
<ivoks> onak, smracilo mi je
<ivoks> s/je/se
<drj_cro> vece
<ivoks> a onda se ispisao broj postignutih golova
<drj_cro> help: chroot me otkantava sa greskom : cannot run command /bin/bash : no such file or directory
<drj_cro> iso prosurfat al ovo kratko nis pametno nisam naso
<drj_cro> ima tko kaku ideju?
<ivoks> pa jesi stavio bash u chroot?
<drj_cro> disk je sa intaliranom ubuntuom 10.04.03,a butam ga sa cd-a ubuntu-a 10.04.02
<drj_cro> i ocu se chrootat gore na taj disk da popravim grub i otkanta me chroot
<drj_cro> btw,ista greska je i kad ga ocu sa 11.04
<drj_cro> i sa 11.10
<ivoks> pa kak se chrootas?
<ivoks> ocito nesto krivo radis
<ivoks> ako si ga mountao u /mnt
<drj_cro> chroot /mnt(tamo je mountan disk) /bin/bash
<ivoks> onda je chroot /mnt
<ivoks> ma ne treba ti /bin/bash
<drj_cro> i bez /bin/basha isto javlja
<drj_cro> i sa /bin/sh i stogod uvijek isto 
<ivoks> a postoji li /mnt/bin/bash?
<drj_cro> naravno
<ivoks> je li exec?
<drj_cro> naravno
<drj_cro> zato me i buni koji mu je 
<ivoks> arch je isti?
<ivoks> nece raditi razliciti arch
<drj_cro> je 32 sve sto sam probao
<ivoks> pa je li /mnt/bin/bash 64bit?
<drj_cro> isto 32
<ivoks> jesi 100% siguran?
<drj_cro> naravno
<ivoks> mozda ti je disk potrgan
<ivoks> provjeri dmesg
<drj_cro> fscko sam ga vec
<drj_cro> kaze disk ok
<drj_cro> i kad executam /mnt/bin/bash pokrene mi bash bez problema
<ivoks> imas li druge particije na tom disku?
<drj_cro> al chroot nes ke*a..nis idem ga trejsat da vidim sto mu je... fak opet ce ovo bit duga noc
<drj_cro> ne.jedna 
<drj_cro> znaci vako..to idem starom upgrejdat masinu(bacamo staru i stavljamo novu) uzeo stari disk sa ubuntuom gore i rsynco ga na novi disk
<drj_cro> i sad iso sloziti grub (reko idem ga chrootat da napravim i novi initrd) i (psovke)
<ivoks> ma sta imas raditi?
<ivoks> grub bi trebao raditi
<drj_cro> ne sljaka jel je u initrdu nes preko uuida i puca.e sad il se mogu hebat i preslagivat u busyboxu init skripte il chrootat se i napravit novi initrd
<ivoks> ma ne
<ivoks> promijenis grub on fly
<drj_cro> al me sad muci zas glupci crhoot ne sljaka
<ivoks> butas u initrd
<drj_cro> ma jesam i to 
<ivoks> vidis kako se zove device
<drj_cro> al onda kernel panic
<ivoks> sda1 ili sda2 ili sta vec
<ivoks> i onda to stavis kao root=
<drj_cro> jesam i to probao.al puca sa kernel panic
<ivoks> pa onda imas ozbiljniji problem
<SilverSpace> ivoks: izgleda da su se probudili :)
<drj_cro> damn...idem reinstalirat ubnutua..bice mi brze
<ivoks> ne znam hoce li to pomoci
<ivoks> kernel panic je ozbiljna stvar
<ivoks> jel znas zasto rikne?
<drj_cro> na brzinu sto sam gledao pojavljuje se opet uuid
<ivoks> onda ne slusas sto ti govorim
<ivoks> butas sustav
<ivoks> cekas da ode u busybox
<ivoks> pokusas mountati /dev/sda1 na /mnt
<ivoks> ak radi super, ak ne radi ides dalje
<ivoks> mountas /dev/sda2 na /mnt
<ivoks> pa sda3 itd
<ivoks> dok ga koncano ne mountas
<ivoks> kad ga mountas, znas sto si mountao
<ivoks> umountas, reboots, udjes u grub sa Esc
<ivoks> e za prvu stavku
<ivoks> pa e za kernel liniju
<ivoks> obrises root=UID=1325q4t5q24t2qt4
<ivoks> i stavis root=/dev/sdaX
<ivoks> koji god X bio
<ivoks> 3 minute
<drj_cro> ivoks.. znam koji je disk i to sam vec probao..al evo da te zadovoljim sam da ti procitam gresku
<SilverSpace> ili ides odmah na pokusaje i promasaje :))
<drj_cro> jaooo kolko tu sad ima za pisat :)
<drj_cro> od sredina di pocinju greske
<drj_cro> run-init: /sbin/init: No such file or directory
<drj_cro> Kernel panic - no syncing attempted to kill init
<ivoks> dakle, ili si mountao krivo
<ivoks> ili ti je filesystem u banani
<drj_cro> pid: 1, comm run-init not tainted 2.6.32-34-generic #77-Ubuntu
<drj_cro> mountao nisam krivo ziher..jel je sigurno sda1
<ivoks> ne trebas dalje
<ivoks> /sbin/init: No such file or directory
<ivoks> ovo sve govori
<drj_cro> e sad daj je filsystem potrgan moze-but
<drj_cro> s/but/bit
<ivoks> taj fs nema /sbin/init ili je potrgano sve
<drj_cro> moguce..sad ce da ga butnem sa cedeja opet...
<drj_cro> nego vratimo se mi na potrgani chroot
<ivoks> nije chroot potrgan
<ivoks> kak ne shvacas
<ivoks> chroot izvrsava aplikacije s tog filesystema
<ivoks> ako je fs potrgan, moze se raspasti na razne nacine
<ivoks> kuzis?
<ivoks> chroot /mnt /bin/bash znaci
<ivoks> prebaci me u /mnt i izvrsi /bin/bash s njega
<ivoks> a tebi su potrgani ocito i /bin/bash i /sbin/init
<drj_cro> ok znam sto znaci chroot i kako radi
<drj_cro> btw init je gore na disku.sto ce bit da je fs potgan onda..al fsck ne javlja nikakve greske
<drj_cro> a ni dmesg na disku
<ivoks> fsck -f
<drj_cro> je i sa -f prodje bez greske
<drj_cro> nis ide reinstall 
<ivoks> onda si pobrkao arhitekture
<drj_cro> 32 bilo sa 32 se buta
<ivoks> provjeri sa uname -a
<drj_cro> damn pa znam koj cd sam  mountao i sto je bilo instalirano
<Mmike> brate mili, upgradeirao 10.10 na 11.04, svi compiz settinzi osli kvragu
<jelly-home> tvoja sposobnost cudjenja ocitim stvarima je velika
<jelly-home> ubuntu upgrade strgao postavke?  Film at 11
 * Mmike mrko gleda put mjessta gdje je jelly-home 
<ivoks> eto, i to je sad javno
<ivoks> http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2395677,00.asp#fbid=ePw-OgwshNg
<ivoks> intel pizdi
#ubuntu-hr 2011-11-02
<ivoks> http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2011/11/the-opposite-of-virtualization-calexdas-new-quad-core-arm-part-for-cloud-servers.ars
<jelly-home> jos ak ima hw hypervisor...
<ivoks> lxc
<ivoks> (za sad) :)
<jelly-home> to me ne zanima
<ivoks> ovi ameri nisu normalni
<jelly-home> al ni cist hardverski arm sa ECC memorijom nije za bacit
<ivoks> reklama reklamira lijek za astmu
<ivoks> i kao posljedice ima 'smrt od asmaticnog napada'
<jelly-home> u onom 3 sekundnom dijelu ubrzanog govora na kraju? 
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> taj dio traje duze nego cijela reklama
<ivoks> nabrajaju sve moguce nuspojave
<ivoks> kvm na armu nije daleko
<jelly-home> bitno je da ima hw support, koji hypervisor ce ga prvi koristiti mi nije toliko bitno... vmware ce prije ili kasnije dat support ako to bude radilo kak spada ;-)
<jelly-home> The EnergyCore SoC also includes a full complement of server I/O features (10 Gbit/s Ethernet MACs, four PCI Express Gen 2 links and five 3 Gbit/s serial ATA interfaces, according to EE Times) and a 4MB ECC L2 cache, allowing a complete server node that consumes only 5 watts, including 4GB of ECC memory and a large capacity SSD
<jelly-home> e to je pristojan SoC
<ivoks> pa o tome ti pricam
<ivoks> hp ce raditi servere
<ivoks> os: ubuntu
<ivoks> danas je bila prezentacija
<jelly-home> budu se zakrvili s intelom
<ivoks> prije 2h
<ivoks> da, budu :)
<ivoks> intel vec je lud
<ivoks> nekome je procurilo prije koji dan
<ivoks> doslo do intela
<ivoks> svadja s hp-om
<ivoks> otkazi
<jelly-home> "instead, it supports LXC" ... ali, dragi nounar, LXC nema veze sa hypervisorom
<ivoks> pa nije hypervisor, per se
<jelly-home> hypervisor sluzi da imas live migraciju, ponekad i za HA
<ivoks> slazem se
<ivoks> kazem, nije hypervisor
<jelly-home> ma instead me bode u oci
<ivoks> openstack moze koristiti lxc kao hypervisor
<jelly-home> reci nema i basta, svaka arhitektura moze kontenjere voziti
<jelly-home> vidjet cemo koliko ce trebati Intelu da slozi ECC-capable Atome
<jelly-home> tj. koliko ce im ovo uzeti trzista
<Mmike> Flj
<Mmike> Blj
<dodobas> yello
<dodobas> Mmike: si naletio na ovo instagram-engineering.tumblr.com/post/12202313862/storing-hundreds-of-millions-of-simple-key-value-pairs
<dodobas> hebo FF
<dodobas> http://is.gd/3jbJyl
<Mmike> hehe
<Mmike> kul :)
<ivoks> kvragu i spavanje i jet lag i sve skupa
<ivoks> joj, ovog grckog premijera treba nalupati ko kantu
<ivoks> da je to napravio amerima, vec bi ga grci pokapali
<jelly> grci ce ga pokopati ovako i onako
<ivoks> a i to sta kazes
<ivoks> al onako bi ga bar imali s cime pokopati
<jelly> rezovi drzavnih troskova se uvijek obiju na raji, i raja se uvijek buni kad im nesto uzmes
<ivoks> ovako nece imati nista :)
<jelly> fora je uzimati malo po malo
<ivoks> pa sve to stoji
<ivoks> zato i ne radis referendum ako znas da nemas opcija
<jelly> iskreno, ne znam sta bi falilo eurozoni da izbace grcku van ;-)
<ivoks> nije da oni biraju
<ivoks> falio bi kredibilitet
<ivoks> iako, sad su se grci upucali u nogu
<ivoks> euzona je dokazala da se trudi
<ivoks> dokazala je da je spremna otpisati dug
<ivoks> al ako clanaica to ne zeli, pa, tko ju jebe...
<jelly> jebes to ako se duznik ne sredi i prestane trositi vise nego sto zaradi
<ivoks> pa normalno
<ivoks> al cak i ako si tak sjeban, zona je spremna pomoci
<ivoks> i to kako... pa ovo sto su nijemci napravili...
<ivoks> jest da je u njihovom interesu jer im je grcka trziste
<ivoks> al neki drugi bi to rijesili oruzjem :)
<dodobas> https://github.com/blog/978-introducing-github-enterprise cini mi se da je 5k$ for 20 users malo puno
<dodobas> na bitbucketu je 80$/m za unlimited broj korisnika
<SilverSpace> dan
<dodobas> ahaaa... enterprise je privatna kopija na lokalnoj mrezi...
<SilverSpace> ivoks: pa ovo je sjajno arm na serveru
<ivoks> da, je
<SilverSpace> sad ce se i drugi morati truditi pa mozda dobijemo jos nesto 
<SilverSpace> boljeeee
<SilverSpace> lix je juce bio sjajan
<SilverSpace> branio je i kazneni
<SilverSpace> bit ce nesto od medeka
<ivoks> truditi?
<SilverSpace> pa da 
<SilverSpace> izmisliti
<SilverSpace> napraviti
<SilverSpace> poboljsati
<ivoks> intel vec prilicno kasni
<ivoks> nemaju odgovor za ARM
<SilverSpace> ciji je ubiti arm
<ivoks> njima je atom jos uvijek perjanica, a atom je podbacio cim je izasao
<jelly> ECC Atom je bio za Q2 2012 
<jelly> podbacio?
<SilverSpace> pa je
<jelly> za smartphone i STB-ove da
<jelly> za netbooke je super
<jelly> za servere ne postoji
<ivoks> podbacio u smislu nije isao dovoljno nisko
<ivoks> jos tada nije mogao konkurirati armu po pitanju potrosnje
<ivoks> a nista nisu promijenili, dok je arm samo dodavao feature
<ivoks> tak je jasno da je potrosnja, u svijetu u kojem je energija skuplja iz dana u dana, sve bitnija stavka
<SilverSpace> prilicno mi bezbolno prosla nadogradnja na oneiric
<ivoks> dali su armu previse vremena
<ivoks> jos prije dvije godine sam gledao demonstraciju ARM servera
<ivoks> bio je spojen na usb
<ivoks> ono, koji vrag je intel radio, ne znam
<jelly> pitanje je dal je taj arm dovoljno jak da se pocne stavljati u lowend servere
<jelly> i kad ce stvarno izaci
<SilverSpace> jelly: u kojem smisli jak
<ivoks> http://danas.net.hr/novac/page/2011/11/02/0228006.html?pos=n0
<ivoks> hardver stvarno postoji
<ivoks> vidio ga i drzao
<jelly> SilverSpace: u smislu crunchanja brojeva
<ivoks> mi cemo dobiti pristup vecim kolicinama vrlo skoro
<jelly> mi?
<ivoks> a da je jak, je
<ivoks> da, canonical radi softverski dio
<jelly> ok, mi = canonical
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> ne nuzno samo canonical
<jelly> pa pitam, ko "mi"
<ivoks> nije bitno tko je 'mi' :)
<jelly> meni je
<ivoks> mozes staviti ja, ako bas hoces :)
<ivoks> ali ja sam samo jedan od njih vise koji rade na tome
<jelly> njih = canonical? :-)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> ak si pod NDA, onda tak veli
<ivoks> NDA je vezan za detalje
<ivoks> a javno je objavljeno da canonical radi s HP-om na ovome
<jelly> ne bi imao nis protiv testirati skatulju sa ARM-om i iLO remote mgtom :-)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> pokusat cu naci snimku pressice
<ivoks> uglavnom, po pitanju procesorske snage
<ivoks> bila je usporedba data centra sa xeonima (ne sjecam se tocno koji model) i ovom plocom
<ivoks> xeoni u vijednosti od 3.1 milijun $ su po procesorskoj snazi bili na nivou 1.1$ milijun dolara vrijednosti ovih ploca
<ivoks> preko 90% manja potrosnja energije
<ivoks> a ove arm ploce su stale u pola jednog rack ormara
<ivoks> dok su xeoni bili predstavljeni sa 8 rack ormara
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/stedljivi-posluzitelji-arm-ovoj-arhitekturi/111991.aspx
<SilverSpace> evo i ovi pisu
<jelly> ivoks: nadam se da su usporedjivali najgusce pakirane xeone, dakle bladeove ili neš slično
<jelly> a u tih pola ormara sigurno nemas i storage, nego samo makine
<jelly> dok bladeovi redovno imaju 2x2.5" na sebi
<ivoks> sigurno nije bio storage
<ivoks> kazem, to je samo bila skica
<ivoks> vizualizacija
<jelly> *nod*
<jelly> sloziti storage koji opsluzuje 200 makina i radi podnostljivo je zivo sranje
<jelly> tu ti ode odma jos pola milje
<igustin> vezano za priču proteklih dana: New Mac OS Trojan Produces BitCoins http://is.gd/vTXdiS
<ivoks> http://h17007.www1.hp.com/us/en/iss/110111.aspx
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kome je to vazno osim Mmike :D
<ivoks> SilverSpace: sto to?
<jelly> misTab
<ivoks> mistab?
<Mmike> zgodno
<Mmike> sve mi je stalo bilo :)
<ivoks> The Redstone platform uses a 4U (7-inch) rack-mount server chassis. Inside, HP has put 72 small server boards, each with four Calxeda processors, 4GB of RAM and 4MB of L2 cache. Each processor, based on the ARM Cortex-A9 design, runs at 1.4GHz and has its own 80 gigabit cross-bar switch built into the chip.
<ivoks> zaboravi virtualizaciju
<ivoks> imas 72 servera u 4u :)
<ivoks> quad core :D
<jelly> imas 72 makine.  4GB je jedva server... jedino antispam bi mogao vrtit na tome
<ivoks> pa...
<ivoks> vise nema smisla
<ivoks> 32bitno je :)
<jelly> ti se salis
<jelly> web korisnici mi pojedu sa mysqlom i phpom memorije koliko ima
<jelly> 16 je minimum
<ivoks> ponavljam, 32 bitno je
<jelly> da i?
<jelly> 32 adresna bita sa aligmentom na 32bit word = 16GB adresnog prostora
<ivoks> pa nema smisla tjerati vise od 4gb
<ivoks> uostalom, cijela platforma je zamisljena za drugaciju namjenu
<jelly> uf, vecina mojih servera vozi 32bita i vise od 4GB
<ivoks> zamisli google ili facebook
<ivoks> ti webovi nisu na jednom serveru
<SilverSpace> ivoks: krivo igustin je to islo
<jelly> ... al ne zanima ne sto ce google ili facebook trositi, zanima me sto cu ja trosit :-)
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> osim ak predjem tamo, onda ce me zanimat
<jelly> no dobro, mozda ce im se to isplatit kao gusti serveri za cloud
<ivoks> Keels claimed a half rack of the Calxeda servers can do as much work as 10 racks of two-socket x86 servers, when running certain applications including Hadoop or the Apache Web server.
<jelly> kad struja poskup jos 5-10 puta
<ivoks> 64bitni arm dolazi za godinu-dvije
<ivoks> nis, vrijeme je za ustat
<ivoks> pojest nesto, pa jutarnje plivanje :)
<ivoks> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/ubuntu-desktop-designers-clarify-on-configurability/
<ajhi> dakle, jel zna netko neki CLI (ili bilokakav) video info tool (tipa ffprobe) koji bi ti dao informacije o video i audio streamovima sadrzanim u fajlu te info o containeru
<jelly> mplayer -ao null -vo null ?
<ajhi> bum probao, hvala
<Mmike> ajhi, ffmpeg?
<SilverSpace> mogu rec da na mojem racunalu oneiric radi bolje od natty
<SilverSpace> ali zdere vise rama
<Mmike> SilverSpace, imas grafice neke koji pokazuju to? :)
<SilverSpace> :) subjektivno misljenje 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ali definitivno mi radi bolje
<Mmike> :) pa ok, al' kak znas da trosi vise rama? :)
<SilverSpace> bar mi se cini :) 
<SilverSpace> gsharkdown zakon 
<Mmike> kol'ki je PDV u sloveniji?
<Mmike> 20%, right?
<SilverSpace> kako za sto
<SilverSpace> 20% najvisi
<Mmike> za gume :)
<SilverSpace> kaj iges po druge
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> ma ne, frend me pita
<Mmike> eo upgradeiram curi 11.04 na 11.10
<SilverSpace> meni je fakat prosao bezbolno
<SilverSpace> sad samo cistim sistem od viska od ranije kaj sam instalirao i sad uopce to ne koristim
<Mmike> super
<Mmike> suspendao se komp
<Mmike> tijekom upgradea :0
<Mmike> LOL :)
<Mmike> dok je downloadirao pakete :)
<civija> gmail redizajniran ...
<civija> novi je ruzan
<chaky> civija: ti se uvijek mozes vratiti na stari
<civija> chaky: ali samo privremeno
<chaky> zar nema classic teme vise?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lol
<Mmike> SilverSpace, iste powersetting postavke, za prijasnji upgrade nije to radio :)
<civija> Mmike: ima neka classic ali izgleda totalno drugacije od stare
<civija> skroz lici na g+
<SilverSpace> civija: stvar navike
<civija> SilverSpace: hvala ti sto si mi objasnio
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> civija, pojma ti ja nemam, ja ti ne koristim google
<civija> Mmike: sorry :)
<civija> htjedoh chakya imenovat umjesto tebe :)
<Mmike> da, da :) zamijeni jednog debelog celavog cvikerasa za drugog :)
<civija> chaky: nije debel, on je samo dobro uhranjen
<civija> rekli bi doli kod nas 'zdrav covik, ima ga' :)
<Mmike> upgradeiram 47 paketa na stroju koji ima sve na CF kartici :)
<chaky> civija: hahahahaha
<SilverSpace> chaky: jesi probao gsharkdown 
<chaky> ne, sto je to?
<SilverSpace> Gnome-toolkit based desktop application for downloading music files from Grooveshark.com
<SilverSpace> https://bitbucket.org/vkolev/gsharkdown
<chaky> nisam, ja koristim KDE, a muziku skidam s torrenta obicno
<chaky> civija: jesi fleshao custom rom na desire?
<SilverSpace> ja si listu ovdje napravim i pustim da mi svira
<SilverSpace> ne skidam vise nista
<civija> chaky: nope, htc-ov rom sa 2.3
<jelly> Mmike: jesi ukljucio one wrappere za dpkg da disablea fsync() i fdatasync()
<Mmike> jelly, NE!
<Mmike> jelly, kakve wrappere?
<jelly> ima neki... ne znam napamet di se nadju
<Mmike> nisam opce znao da to ima
<jelly> Mmike: http://packages.debian.org/sid/eatmydata
<Mmike> real	14m2.669s
<Mmike> tol'ko je trajao upgraade :)
<jelly> jah
<Mmike> s tim da je sve bilo downloadirano
<Mmike> jelly, thx, nasao, budem isprobao
<jelly> tak traje na mom Aspire One koji ima "ssd" slicnih performansi
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> pa, mozda ga samo moras revitalizirati?
<jelly> cita 20MB/s, pise 2MB/s ak imas srece
<Mmike> moj SSD doma je isto jadan
<Mmike> pa jednom godisnje obrisem cijeli, hdparm --sata-safe-erase (ili tako nekako), i vratim sve nazad
<Mmike> i onda poleti
<Mmike> u biti
<Mmike> hdparam novi ima wrapper skriptu koja to odradi
<jelly> upgrade distre sa 9.10 na 10.04.1 je bio 24 sata 
<Mmike> pa ja nemrem vjerovat da se stroj sspenda dok traje upgrade
<Mmike> pa to cak nit windowsi ne rade :)
<igustin> dapače, windowse ne možeš ugasiti ni da hoćeš dok rade update ;)
<jelly> igustin: i to je dobro
<Mmike> jao, dosao do frendice sinoc
<Mmike> kao, pivica i to
<Mmike> i tak pricamo, i veli ona da joj externi hard ne radi 
<Mmike> tj, radi joj na macu, radi joj na winvista, al' ne radi joj na novom desktopu di ima win7
<Mmike> pa kao da pogledam
<Mmike> pa reko ajde
<Mmike> i sjeo za to
<igustin> jelly: ne, jer postoji opcija "shutdown and install updates later"
<Mmike> isusbok
<igustin> jelly: ne, jer *ne* postoji opcija "shutdown and install updates later"
<Mmike> nist neznam vise di je :)
<igustin> jelly: i zato masa njih ugasi stroj na silu, za vrijeme shutdown-updatea, što je još gore
<jelly> igustin: kod mene je postojala, dok sam imao windowse, samo je bila skrivena
<igustin> jelly: na Win7? ;)
<jelly> drzis shift pa se pojavi vise opcija za shutdown, ili tak nest
<igustin> i nakon toga imaju ~50% šanse da se mašina zbuta bez registry-related BSOD
<jelly> uglavnom ima reboot bez updatea
<igustin> reboot da, ali ne shutdown
<jelly> pa eto
<igustin> Å¡to 90% korisnika ne zna upotrijebiti u tu svrhu :/
<jelly> group policy, i ne daj im da se updateaju dok ti n velis
<SilverSpace> Mmike: i kaj je bilo sa diskom?
<Mmike> jucer sam skoro nagovorio frendicu na ubuntu :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kak mislis?
<jelly> Mmike: pa nije radio disk
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kod frendice
<SilverSpace> kaze frajer za oneiric Goodby ubuntu !!!!
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> eeee nagios
<jelly> negdje mu se nesto u daylight saving izmjeni posemerilo, i bar jedan check sad ima Next Scheduled Check:  	2012-10-29 10:00:00
<Mmike> koji disk?
<Mmike> di nije radio disk?
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> velim
<Mmike> ne kuzim di je kaj
<Mmike> device manager dok sam nasao, uh
<Mmike> na kraju ispalo da je trebalo firmware na disku upgradeirati 
<SilverSpace> hm bezveze
<Mmike> jeps
<Mmike> skinuo firmware
<Mmike> i reko
<Mmike> gle, to je firmware, nije driver, neznam, nisam siguran, mozda da to na visti probas intalirati jer tvoj stroj ne vidi disk, ovo ono
<Mmike> ja oso doma, ova mi salje SMS 'radi sve, hvala ti'
<Mmike> instalirala firmware na win7
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ima onaj wd-passport
<Mmike> ili tako nesto
<Mmike> presladak je :)
<jelly> uf, wd ne bi uzimao da mi poklonis
<ivoks> a i ne radi na linuxu, koliko se sjecam
<Mmike> enchilada:/home/mario# hdparm -i /dev/sd[abcdefgh] | grep Model
<Mmike>  Model=WDC WD3200AAJB-00TYA0, FwRev=00.02C01, SerialNo=WD-WCAPZ4131148
<Mmike>  Model=WDC WD3200AAJB-00TYA0, FwRev=00.02C01, SerialNo=WD-WCAPZ4133376
<Mmike>  Model=SAMSUNG HD322HJ, FwRev=1AC01118, SerialNo=S17AJB0S624423
<Mmike>  Model=Maxtor 6V320F0, FwRev=VA111900, SerialNo=V60N6XWG
<Mmike>  Model=Maxtor 6V320F0, FwRev=VA111900, SerialNo=V60LR3AG
<Mmike>  Model=ELITE PRO CF CARD 4GB, FwRev=20080820, SerialNo=CF8GB       0001270D
<Mmike> te ja imam
<Mmike> aha, ovaj USBasti
<Mmike> nemam pojma, bilo mi bas zao sto nisam ubuntu-usb imao sa sobom da probam
<Mmike> oho, upgrade gotov
<jelly> kaj je to, hrpa starih 320GB diskova?
<Mmike> jelly, yeps
<SilverSpace> Ashley Colburn  sa medvescakovcima dana snima
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> zar novi ubuntu nema autologin?
<jelly> ima
<jelly> ak ga ukljucis
<jelly> ili mislis po defaultu?
<Mmike> pa po defaultu je bilo
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> tak je imala prije slozeno
<Mmike> sad trazi password
<jelly> slozio sam to mami na LTS-u, vise se ne sjecam di se to 
<ivoks> user accounts
<Mmike> brate mili kak je ovo trzavo :/
<Mmike> micanje prozora (terminala) po ekranu ga razlomi
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> znate kaj mislim :)
<SilverSpace> graficka
<Mmike> zanimljivo je da je na 10.10 radilo izvrsno
<Mmike> glatko, bez imalo trzanja
<dodobas> Mmike: pa moras instalirati ubuntu-superduper-desktop-accelerator koji se nalazi u ppa od Steva Ballmera
<jelly> j #debian-ops
<jelly> oops
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> bas me zanima sto ce cura reci :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel' ovo normalno
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> http://splivalo.hr/ubu-1.3gp
<Mmike> na pocetku odmah
<SilverSpace> hm 
<SilverSpace> meni se tak sporo mice samo kad micem vlc i u njemu nesto gledam
<ivoks> koja je to graficka?
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> neka onboard nvidia
<Mmike> sam malo
<Mmike> 00:12.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C68 [GeForce 7050 PV / nForce 630a] (rev a2)
<Mmike> u 10.10 s compizom gore hrpa onih efekata radi superglatko
<ivoks> pogledaj koji driver se koristi
<Mmike> nvidijin
<Mmike> proprietary
<Mmike> 00:12.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C68 [GeForce 7050 PV / nForce 630a] (rev a2)
<Mmike> 	Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 053b
<Mmike> 	Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<Mmike> 	Kernel modules: nvidia_current, nouveau, nvidiafb
<Mmike> btw, kako napraviti da se po defaultu ne otvaraju stvari maximizirane?
<ivoks> ? :)
<ivoks> nevjerojatno je kak ljudi zabriju :)
<ivoks> svi briju da unity pokrece programe maksimizirane
<ivoks> a radi postpuno isto kao i gnome2
<ivoks> ako prozor zatvoris maksimiziran, slijedeci put ce se otvoriti maksimiziran
<ivoks> ako ga zatvoris dok je nemaksimiziran, tako ce se i otvoriti
<Mmike> ivoks, ?
<Mmike> po defaultu je maximiziran
<ivoks> pa stavi ga na velicinu koju zelis i zatvori
<Mmike> i onda ga odmaximiziras i poslije se otvori odmaximizirano
<ivoks> slijedeci put ce se otvoriti isto tako
<Mmike> al' sve se otvara  maximizirano
<ivoks> pa no
<Mmike> zakaj to?
<ivoks> slijedeci release ce biti 'zakaj se otvara prozor kad ga kliknem'
<ivoks> nekak se mora otvoriti
<ivoks> maksimiziran je jedini normalni default
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> zakaj se ne otvori k'o prije?
<ivoks> kak se otvarao prije?
<ivoks> svaki u svojoj velicini
<Mmike> da, i tako bih da mi se otvara i sad
<jelly> svaka ima svoj faktor
<Mmike> update manager sam sad otvorio, - fuill screen
<Mmike> pa ono, wtf?!
<ivoks> update manager nije full screen
<Mmike> da, resizeao sam ga da je normalan, i sad se otvara normalno
<Mmike> totem se otvara full screen isto!
<ivoks> meni ne
<ivoks> ta dva primjera se otvore u 'dovoljno veliko' velicinama
<ivoks> firefox i chrome se otvore maksi
<ivoks> i writer
<ivoks> mozda neke postavke u compizu?
<Mmike> libre office
<Mmike> pa jebote, zasto?
<Mmike> mislim, kaj nisu mogle ostat postavke od prije
<Mmike> ok, valjda stvar navike
<ivoks> pa mozda jesu
<Mmike> :) nisu :) 
<ivoks> samo je compiz promijenio interpretaciju
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> e, a
<Mmike> jel' mogu meniji nazad u prozor?
<jelly> jel mogu meniji biti UVIJEK VIDLJIVI
<jelly> jer ak nisu vidljivi onda ne znas di ciljat
<SilverSpace> nazad u prozor?
<SilverSpace> kakav sad prozor
<ivoks> jelly: slazem se
<jelly> nazad u prozor, di su bili prije unityja
<ivoks> mislim da se cak i moze
<jelly> u garazu bejbe
<jelly> a HDZ u barake
<Mmike> kak se zove starter/launcher?
<ivoks> sudo apt-get autoremove appmenu-gtk appmenu-gtk3 appmenu-qt
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ovo http://www.florian-diesch.de/software/classicmenu-indicator/
<ivoks> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/10/disable-the-global-menu-in-ubuntu-11-04-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/
<Mmike> mislim da cu tihanu natjerat na irc ;)
<jelly> to cucak, mica maca, ili bolja polovica
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> (exclusive or)
<Mmike> zensko :)
<jelly> Mmike: nisi nis reko :-)
<jelly> svo troje moze bit zensko
<jelly> (ne bi biloi dobro da je inclusive or)
<SilverSpace> gledam ivoks ovu celavu glavu :)
<jelly> koju celavu glavu
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> jelly, moje zensko, jebemu :0
<jelly> dakle treca opcija
<SilverSpace> jelly:  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/C360_2011-01-21%2019-11-17.jpg
<jelly> ... valjda
<Mmike> SilverSpace, uglavnom, ono zastajkivanje nikako nije normalno?
<SilverSpace> pa da nije
<SilverSpace> ugasi sve hebene efekte u compiz
<SilverSpace> ja to uvijek napravim
<Mmike> hm, zanimljivo :)
<Mmike> prije se komp suspendao nakon 2 minute
<Mmike> sad se opce ne suspenda :0
<SilverSpace> mozda ti je to fade window
<SilverSpace> fading*
<jelly> Mmike: meni to sve glatko (kad radi).  Daleko najveci problem je disk io, to ubije interaktivnost.  Ako ti fali memorije, dodaj memorije da stroj ne swapa, a nakon toga SSD puno pomaze
<jelly> kako su sad skocile cijene HDD-ova, faktor razlike do cijene SSD-a je jos pao :-)
<Mmike> jelly, pa nisu bas skocile (jos)
<Mmike> jelly, 10.10 je radio preizvrsno na tom stroju. AMD x2 neki na 2.7 GHZ, 4 GB rama
<Mmike> al' izvrsno
<Mmike> 11.04 nisam bas gledao, odmah sam na 11.10 preskocio
<Mmike> i ovo je onak, lose lose
<jelly> ah, to je hit and miss igra sa verzijama
<jelly> vrati natrag na 10.10 onda
<Mmike> budem vidio kaj ce zensko rec
<Mmike> ako kaze 'vracaj', vracat cemo s backupa
<SilverSpace> aa napravio sibc
<jelly> Mmike: eh, uvijek joj mozes stavit neki normalni DE tipa xfce
<jelly> compiz s njim ako bas moras
<jelly> kde4 radi sasvim pristojno meni na intelici, cka nisam ni sve efekte iskljucio nego samo pola ;-)
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/8dHkNB
<jelly> ... zašto piše "fin" na ćirilici?
<jelly> ... vjerojatno zato sto "txe ehg" ne bi stalo
<SilverSpace> mozda pise grk
<Mmike> ocajno lose, ljudi moji
<Mmike> prije sam mogao namjestiti da se stroj suspenda nakon 2 minute
<Mmike> sad to vise nemrem, imam ponudjeno koliko hocu
<Mmike> ugasio sam compiz, tj, upalio 2D unity
<Mmike> nema vise trzanja
<Mmike> al' nekak, k'o da masu vise vremena treba da se nesto pokrene
<Mmike> ili sam ja samo navikao na SSD na svom stroju :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kak stavim one countere u top-tray-bar, ili kako se vec to zove? System monitor, koji mi je pokazivao CPU usage i to, zatim, brzinu uploada/downloada, i te sve djidje?
<SilverSpace> cek
<SilverSpace> indicator-multiload
<SilverSpace> ti je to 
<Mmike> kak ga upalim? ili se sam upali?
<SilverSpace> win tipku i indic upises
<SilverSpace> kad se prvi put pokrene onda se pokrece kod paljenja
<Mmike> jeps, thnx
<Mmike> to uvijek mora biti uz desni cosak?
<jelly> nagradno pitanje je gdje se to nalazi kad imas DVA ekrana
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> brijem da je ta kartica jednostavno pre slaba za compiz novi
<jelly> ma jok
<jelly> nije novi compiz TOLIKO razlicit
<jelly> tu nes drugo ne stima
<jelly> provjeri si da li makina swapa ili ima previse disk io iz drugog razloga, velim
<Mmike> nema uopce IOa
<Mmike> mario@titjusha:~$ free
<Mmike>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Mmike> Mem:       3798936    1196084    2602852          0      76584     545184
<Mmike> -/+ buffers/cache:     574316    3224620
<Mmike> Swap:      3905532          0    3905532
<Mmike> doduse, onboard graficka sharea memoriju, 256M je uzela od svog RAMa
<Mmike> al' velim, na 10.10 je to radilo fakat super
<jelly> bar nema nis na swapu
<jelly> ne znam zas ima 2.5G neupotrebljeno, jel nedavno bio reboot?
<jelly> cek, imas amd cpu i onboard nvidiju? o.o
<Mmike> jelly, yeps, nedavno sam ributo jer sam mislio da sam u bijosu nesh sptrljo
<Mmike> al' nisam
<Mmike> bar koliko vidim
<Mmike> da, AMD cpu i onboard nvidija
<Mmike> dodje lik na postgres kanal i kaze: imam bed s postgresom! MacOSx nece napraviti usera postgres, a ja nemam pojma o MacOSu :)
<jelly> pravac -> ##apple
<jelly> ili sta
<Mmike> rekli su mu vec
<Mmike> jelly, zakaj amd + nvidia, to bed neki, ili?
<SilverSpace> pa ta je konbinacija neuobicajna
<jelly> nemam pojma, to mi se tak cini cudno
<jelly> ali nemam iskustva s tim pa me ne treba uzeti za ozbiljno
<Mmike> pa takva je ploca, sto da joj radim :)
<Mmike> velim, sa 10.10 (i 10.04 prije), izvrsno je radila
<jelly> pa eto, 10.04 ima support jos godinu i sitno
<Mmike> isto k'o 10.10 :)
<Mmike> s tim da 10.10 imam backup, 10.04 nemam :)
<jelly> kad mi debian testing radi dobro, ne upgradeam xorg/(intel | nvidiju) mjesecima
<jelly> kad radi sugavo, onda probavam najnajnajovije dok ne proradi
<Mmike> a neznam
<Mmike> vidjet cemo sad sto ce gazdarica rec
<Mmike> ak se njoj dopadne, super
<SilverSpace> sad sam iz konzole morao rebootat
<Mmike> SilverSpace, smrzlo se, a? :)
<igustin> Mmike: pitanje - zašto si radio upgrade na 11.10 ako je 10.10 radio OK? :S
<Mmike> igustin, zato sto ce 10.10 skoro otici u kukurukunson i zato sto je cura kad je vidla unity u virtualboxu rekla 'kuuuuuuuuuuul'
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nije se zamrzlo nisam dash mogao otvoriti
<Mmike> taj dash je spor dosta
<Mmike> kad kliknem na nesto cekam sitno vremena da se nesh desi
<Mmike> i kad se gasi, brate mili
<SilverSpace> sad mi ne rdi clasic menu
<SilverSpace> nakon restarta
<SilverSpace> to mi izbaci http://pastebin.com/c7LGT6gS
<Mmike> rekao bhih da ti fali neki fajl
<SilverSpace> http://ubuntuguide.net/classic-menu-indicator-applet-in-ubuntu-11-04-unity-system-tray
<SilverSpace> sve je ovo instalirano
<Mmike> a, neznam, gledaj po tim fileovima i vidi di se otvara fajl kojeg nemas
<Mmike> i koji fajl opce fali
<SilverSpace> evo bug je vec prijavljen https://bugs.launchpad.net/classicmenu-indicator/+bug/884056
<SilverSpace> Mmike: evo ovdje imas toga jos http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/list-of-application-indicators
<SilverSpace> i ovdje imas toga dosta http://askubuntu.com/questions/35488/list-of-custom-launchers-quicklists-for-unity
<SilverSpace> za dash
<Mmike> mah, to je overkill mojoj curi
<Mmike> kako da hrpu fajlova maknem iz directory treeja tako da ih lako poslije vratim nazad
<Mmike> na isto mjesto
<jelly> zasto bi ih micao
<Mmike> imam /var/www/ sa milijardom sajtova unutra i find/grep mi nadju 50 miliona fajlova koji nesmiju tamo bit
<jelly> zataraj
<Mmike> fakat
<Mmike> !
<Mmike> thnx jelly! :)
<Mmike> moze i rsync, al' tar mi se vise svidja jer ih mogu skompresovat! :)
<Mmike> e,a, neki vizualizator za iptablese? :) Lik na stroju ima oko 300+ chainova sa milijardom svega :/
<igustin> Mmike: ne koristim, ali pogledaj neki od ovih -> http://is.gd/nOWujW
<Mmike> u, igustin, carski
<Mmike> thnx
<jelly> Mmike: ak ima hardlinka onda te i tar i rsync mogu sjebat
<Mmike> jelly, nema, to useri sami rade, u biti nije u /var/www nego u /home/user/*....
<jelly> hm, pametan ovaj youtube
<Mmike> al' eto, super te thnx
<jelly> Playing at Arena Zagreb, Zagreb on Nov 22, 2011 [...] Sade - No Ordinary Love / by SadeVEVO / 4,601,186 views
<jelly> navlakusa
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Mmike> Curi se svidja dasher
<Mmike> dash
<Mmike> ili kako vec
<Mmike> jedino sto ne radi bas :) nakon malo klikanja po njemu prestane reagirat, pa esc, pa ponovo
<SilverSpace> pih
<SilverSpace> ne mogu naci gresku
<SilverSpace> ni iz sourcea ne radi
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> pise gore 'hr' za tipkovnicu, a ista je engleska :)
<Mmike> defaultni font u 11.10 je uzasa
<Mmike> n
<Mmike> dugo nisam imao prigovor na fontove :)
<SilverSpace> gnome-tweak-tool
<SilverSpace> to ti treba za font
<Mmike> thunderbird ima GLUPU briju da defaultno sve foldere ima namjestene na 'synchronize'
<Mmike> i onda pocne skidati sve mailove
<Mmike> uzas
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> SilverSpace, 
<Mmike> kak znas koje programe sve imas pokrenute, sad kad nema onog bara dolje?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: desno na traci 
<SilverSpace> imas kod ikona oznake
<SilverSpace> kad kliknes na ikonu sve iste istance ti se poredaju na ekranu
<Mmike> da, al' traka je sakrivena
<Mmike> moram misa maknut lijevo da se pokaze
<SilverSpace> win tipku zadrzis dulje
<SilverSpace> onda mozes brojem mjenjati 
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> ne rade brojevi na numerickoj
<SilverSpace> radi kad ušalis
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ? :)
<Mmike> jel' koristite imap vi
<Mmike> ovaj
<Mmike> mail?
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> gmail :)
<jelly-home> da da
<Mmike> kako backupirate isto?
<jelly-home> gmail ne sme da padne
<Mmike> jest
<api984> tesko da ce gmail past :D
<Mmike> al' moze da ti zaloka akaunat
<Mmike> api984, pa, nije jednom pao :)
<jelly-home> gore ionako imam forward svega na fly
<api984> hehe
<api984> jos uvijek keepam mailove lokalno na serveru :))
<jelly-home> a kad bi bas htio foldere tj. labele, uplaio bi natrag offlineimap ili imapsync
<api984> jelly-home, nice
<jelly-home> hehe, Papandreu hitno pozvan na G20 sastanak
<ivoks> treba ga opalit
<ivoks> u bulju
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> ne kuzim zasto ga jebu domaci
<Mmike> zasto, super je lik
<Mmike> europa ce i tak propast skoro :)
<Mmike> ovaj samo malo ubrzava to :)
<Mmike> jelly, ma cura zabrijala da hoce backupirati sve
<api984> past ce EU prije nego uđemo :D
<jelly-home> Mmike: tak i treba, pametna
<Mmike> i sad trazim nesto a da nije skriptarenje sa offlineimapom ili neznam cime
<jelly-home> sta fali skriptarenju s offlineimapom
<jelly-home> cronjob jednom dnevno i vozi
<Mmike> to sto se onda ja moram brinuti oko toga i ak se sjebe sam ja kriv :)
<Mmike> a nadao sam se nekoj klikalici koja bi to rijesila za nju :)
<jelly-home> ti si kriv kako god okrenes
<jelly-home> nemoj se zavaravat
<Mmike> ha
<Mmike> pazi jos failova u novom ubuntuu
<Mmike> (jesam reko da je font jedva citljiv?) :)
<Mmike> prije je ubuntu ignorirao ekstenziju
<jelly-home> sorry, ne vidim sta pises
<Mmike> tj, ako .png file snimis kao .jpg image viewer ga je normalno otvorio :)
<Mmike> sad to vise ne radi :)
<Mmike> jelly-home, lol P)
<jelly-home> font mi je fora, ali zahtijeva veliku rezoluciju; Tahoma mi je jos uvijek zakon ako treba biti precizan i stedljiv na pixelima
<Mmike> ja imam monospace neki
<Mmike> dosao uz ubuntu
<Mmike> i ok je
<Mmike> unity-2d-spread
<Mmike> sto je to?
<Mmike> i zasto uzima 100% CPUa?
<SilverSpace> LN
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> na usability sessionu za libreoffice
<ivoks> libreoffice developer ne moze naci stavku u meniju
<ivoks> :)
<sale> :-)
<jelly-home> na kineskom prijevodu?
<ivoks> ma ne
<ivoks> poanta je da je session ocito potreban :)
<jelly-home> ljute ptice napadaju http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-15554333
#ubuntu-hr 2011-11-03
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> ubuntu one sporo radi za razliku od dropboxa koji to odradi u sekundi
<MmikeDOMA> spor je oneiric, sporiji od mavericka, puno :/
<MmikeDOMA> btw, SilverSpace 
<MmikeDOMA> jel' se mogu kak dodati rubovi na prozore?
<SilverSpace> kakve rubove
<SilverSpace> themu?
<SilverSpace> ja zadovoljan meni radi ok 
<SilverSpace> cak su se i popravile neke sitnice koje su me znale zasmetati
<SilverSpace> super mi je ova stvar za chrome https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/oadboiipflhobonjjffjbfekfjcgkhco
<MmikeDOMA> pa, rub prozora
<MmikeDOMA> ne postoji, prakticki
<SilverSpace> takva je thema moras themu promjeniti
<SilverSpace> za to ti treba gnome-tweak-tool
<SilverSpace> meni je to ok 
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> o
<Mmike> k
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> a nema sanse da se doda donji tray, da imam virtualne desktope sve malene na tome, i da si mogu dodat jos djidjica, poput temperature procesora, brzine vrtnje ventilatora, i to sve?
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma jel se to tako moze dodati 
<SilverSpace> psensor se zove koji cuci u trey za senzore
<Mmike> da, al' bi rado i dolje i bocno to stavio
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma odavno sam to prestao koristiti tj. slagati se se trudim sve default imati tako da nemam vise zajebancije kod nove instalacije pa da svaki puta to trebam poslagivati kak je bilo
<SilverSpace> defoult i bok
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> k'o na windowsima :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> dosadilo mi to svaki puta nakon instalacije slagati :)
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> ja ovo ovak imam slozeno od ubuntua 5.04, valjda :)
<Mmike> ok, ne bas tak, al' u globalu, tak :)
<SilverSpace> da imao sam i ja i onda sam skuzio da ustvari ni ne znam kak u biti ubuntu ustvari izgleda
<SilverSpace> i od kad je doso unitty vise nista ne preslagujem 
<jelly> zato sto se kod svakog upgradea strga
<Mmike> jelly, meni se nije trgalo nista
<Mmike> nista znacajno, barem
<Mmike> onaj sound applet se trgao jer su to izbacivali van pa onda moras vracat pa ovo ono
<Mmike> jer je onaj indicator applet jedno veliko govno
<Mmike> al' dobro, to sam si poslozikl:)
<jelly> ak ti se nije strgalo zasto ti onda fali tih stvari sad
<Mmike> jelly, ne kuzim
<Mmike> fali mi jer ih nema
<Mmike> prakticno mi je vidjeti u dnu koje sve prozore imam otvorene u jednom virtualnom desktopu
<Mmike> jer se nekad (cesto) desi da mi terminal ostane ispod gtk/kde aplikacije koju pokrenem iz terminala
<Mmike> onda pored toga imam temperaturu graficke, rpm ventilatora, i ine stvari. Nakon toga imam window switcher, malu djidjicu koja mi pokaze sve otvorene programe/terminale. Onda imam sve virtualne desktope u sitnome, i klikom na program tamo mogu isti lako prevuci negdje drugdje
<Mmike> i sad ,s unityjem, to vise nemam
<Mmike> i nemam nacina da si to vratim nazad
<Mmike> http://www.linux-magazine.com/Online/Blogs/Off-the-Beat-Bruce-Byfield-s-Blog/A-Disturbing-Dialog-About-Ubuntu-and-Unity
<SilverSpace> fali ti gnome panel 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> e, gnome-panel, to :)
<SilverSpace> mislim da se on moze jos uvijek pokrenuti 
<SilverSpace> samo kaj nije vise fukcinalan
<SilverSpace> trebao bi samo na dnu biti
<Mmike> onda s gornje strane imam popis aplikacija, koji je malen i ne zauzima pol fakin ekrana k'o onaj usrani dash. Onda imam ikonice-shortcutice koje u biti ne koristim jer imam namapirano to na tastaturi . Pa onda ide klikalica za forsiranje brzine procesora (hocu da kad igram rFactor da mi CPU bude fixan na 3.2 GHz), pa onda idu sysmonsranja (mreza, disk, cpu, memorija...), pa onda mali apletic koji mi pokazuje trenutnu brzinu uploada-
<Mmike> downloada, pa suspend-screensaver inhibitor, pa tool s kojim lako mogu copy-pasteati trenutni IP (ovo mi je life saver), inakon toga standardna sranja (pidgin, xchat, skype, mail-notification, indicator-applet al samo sa zvukom, temperatura vani, datum i sat)
<Mmike> i pol toga vise nemam
<Mmike> odrezalo, maknulo, jebi se i snadji se, tko ti kriv sto si ubuntu koristio
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Mmike> to k'o da mi iz postgresa maknu plpgsql, jer, eto, ima sad bolji i ljepsi jezik a plpgsql je i tak bio los i zastario i ajmo novo nesto napraviti
<Mmike> hbogner, kak se tebi dopada unity?
<hbogner> Mmike, 10.04 nema unitiy
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> a na laptopu sam na 11.04 gnome
<hbogner> nisam stigao isprobavati unity
<Mmike> oh you lucky bastard :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ma zakon je unity
<SilverSpace> :D
<Mmike> SilverSpace, je, regicama kojima je svejedno dal' im je ispod windows ili linux
<SilverSpace> hebiga ja u unity vidim napredak za razliku od tebe
<Mmike> kak je to napredak ak vise nemam pol stvari koje sam imao?
<Mmike> aj mi to objasni, molim te
<jelly> vise ne moras razmisljati o njima
<jelly> a i brzo ce te proci, vidis kako se SilverSpace navikao
<jelly> kaj ce ti cpu net load meter to je za djecu
<hbogner> bbl, reboot
<Mmike> jelly, just because you can't find usage for it, ne znaci da nekom drugom nije korisno :)
<igustin> ivoks: ping
<Mmike> igustin, kuje plan s Markom kako da osvoje svijet :)
<igustin> :)
<ivoks> Mmike: slozi si conky
<SilverSpace> to ne vidi
<Mmike> e, da
<ivoks> btw
<ivoks> ne crta unity panel
<Mmike> to je tak ruzno i jadno i neupotrebljivo i korisno samo kad hoces impresionirati druge kak ti je kul desktop :)
<SilverSpace> sve si to gore moze sloziti
<ivoks> ako je radilo u 11.04, a nema u 11.10, onda je jasno da nije unity problem
<ivoks> vec promjena iz gnome 2 u gnome 3
<ivoks> nedostaci gnomea 3 su svima prilicno jasni
<ivoks> zato ovdje ima vise ljudi iz QT-a, nego li iz GNOME-a
<Mmike> ivoks, za kog ti ono glasas na izborima? :)
<ivoks> za HSLS
<ivoks> nego, kupio sam si kindl
<jelly> koji!
<ivoks> i za probu sam kupio elektronsko izadnje jedne knjige koju vec imam u papirnatom izadnju
<igustin> nadam se da je DX u pitanju :)
<ivoks> i u jednom sam danu vise procitao na kindlu nego li papir u 2 godine
<ivoks> ne, obicni s tipkovnicom
<ivoks> ima mp3 player i web browser
<ivoks> nis mi vise ne treba
<igustin> e, upravo to ja kažem ljudima kad nabrajam prednosti e-readera ;)
<Mmike> frend ima neki kineski
<ivoks> pa ne bilo koji e-reader
<Mmike> tokiju nesto, neznam
<Mmike> i odlican je
<ivoks> na laptopu istu knjigu nisam mogao 5 stranica procitati
<Mmike> isto ima web browser
<ivoks> e-ink je zbilja nesto posebno
<Mmike> koji je neupotrebljiv, skoro :)
<igustin> apsolutno
<Mmike> jeps, jeps, agreed
<Mmike> presuper je stvar
<ivoks> namjestis si font kako hoces
<ivoks> i vozi
<igustin> ja jedino razmišljam da svoj BeBook One od 6" zamijenim nekim 10" modelom
<ivoks> za neke knjige je bolje imati sto veci ekran
<ivoks> no, kindl se moze rotirati, pa ga to izvlaci 
<ivoks> npr... knjiga koje u sebi imaju kod
<ivoks> onda ne stane cijela linija, pa se lomi
<ivoks> pa se nekad cudno prelomi
<igustin> i moj može u landscape, ali ipak se na 10" može čitljivo prikazati cijela stranica tipičnog formata
<ivoks> i tak... i jos su knjige preko amazona tako 50% jeftinije
<ivoks> papir 49.99$
<ivoks> e-book za kindl, 21$
<ivoks> onda jos uracunaj shipping...
<ivoks> i tezinu dok to sve nosis... ne, papir vise nema smisla
<SilverSpace> ivoks: zasto ja ne vidim tvoja slova sa kvacicama
<ivoks> e-ink je jako dobar
<SilverSpace> šćč
<SilverSpace> šćč
<ivoks> ?
<SilverSpace> bome ni kod mene ne rade
<ivoks> ja ne pisem šđžćč
<SilverSpace> kaj se dogodilo
<SilverSpace> hm
<SilverSpace> a to je radilo prije nadogradnje na oneiric
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ja nisam pisao nasa slova
<SilverSpace> opet tebe
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> igustin: je to islo :))
<SilverSpace> hm u terminalu sve ok
<SilverSpace> ?? sad mi nije jasno 
<SilverSpace> irssi mi je preko ssh
<SilverSpace> na ubuntu-he
<SilverSpace> hr*
<MmikeT> đšćč
<MmikeT> Pljetko platakaš!
<MmikeT> Šćućurišće šušnu, a on ćirnu kroz čokot!
<silverspace> MmikeT: samo upitnuici:)
<silverspace> ččššš
<silverspace> ćć
<igustin> :D
<ivoks> silverspace: aj dosta
<silverspace> hebote patak
<silverspace> to je prije radilo
<silverspace> :)
<ivoks> evo mulca
<ivoks> DRAMATIČNE VIJESTI IZ GRČKE > BBC javlja: Premijer Papandreou podnijet će ostavku u idućih 30 minuta!
<silverspace> kaj ti sad pises kvacice 
<silverspace> :)
<Mmike> dramaticne :)
<jelly> pa kad su VELIKIM SLOVIMA
<MmikeT> silverspace pa ja vidim tvjoe šđćl
<jelly> Ćušpajz i đuveč
<jelly> ^^ aj to stavi u password
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Ignition_Facility
<jelly> disco inferno
<Mmike> kako da nadjem sve filetypeove 
<Mmike> erm ekstenzije
<Mmike> unutar nekog dira?
<ivoks> ls :)
<jelly> find | odrezi sve do zadnje tocke | sort -u
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> nadao sam se necem hackeristacnijem :)
<jelly> hmm. http://pesn.com/2011/11/03/9501945_E-Cat_Orders_Being_Taken_After_Successful_Launch/
<SilverSpace> -bash: warning: setlocale: LC_CTYPE: cannot change locale (hr_HR.UTF-8)
<jelly> ubuntu edit /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local _then_ dpkg-reconfigure locales
<jelly> .. morao sam zapisati kak se na ubuntu doda locale, jer je drukcije
<SilverSpace>  ne kuzim zasto sad to ne radi
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jel to do ubuntu-hr servera
<jelly> SilverSpace: pise ti gore kako dodati locale koji fali (makar hr_HR.UTF-8 ne bi trebao faliti)
<jelly> ak imas roota, jel
<ivoks> jelly: ima jednostavnije
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ha?
<ivoks> /usr/share/locales/install-language-pack hr_HR
<Mmike> SilverSpace, mislim da nije jer meni radi ok
<ivoks> (malo hakis, ali radi :)
<jelly> lengvidž špek
<jelly> ak išta mrzim na Linuxu onda je to šugavi, šugavi copy-paste clipboard mehanizam od Xa
<ivoks> pa koristi gtk onda :)
<jelly> kaj gtk
<ivoks> tj., freedesktop
<jelly> kaj freedesktop
<jelly> ne kuzim
<ivoks> dva su clipboarda
<ivoks> jedan je od X-a, a drugi je od freedesktop speca
<ivoks> select - middle click je X
<jelly> oba su od Xa
<ivoks> ctrl+c, ctrl+v je freedesktop
<ivoks> nisam siguran
<jelly> i primary selection i clipboard
<ivoks> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/ClipboardsWiki
<Mmike> find . -type f | grep -o '\.[^./]*$' | sort | uniq -c | sort -
<jelly> i to nemres najebat da radi svugdje i da bude sinkronizirano da se na glavu postavis
<ivoks> nda, imas pravo
<Mmike> jelly, i hear you, mrzim to :)
<jelly> ima sto clipboard managera al mi jedan ne radi sa svim kombinacijama, pogotovo kad su rdesktop i vnc u igri
<jelly> jedan dan cu preci na windowse samo zbog toga
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> al' kuzim te skroz, imam ISTE te bedove :)
<ivoks> svi imaju :)
<Mmike> istina, kak sam se na taj drek navikao, vjerojatno cu i na unity! :)
<jelly> nemres mi reci da se to nije dalo kroz 30 godina popraviti
<Mmike> al' svejedno je usran
<ivoks> wayland ce nas spasiti :D :D
<Mmike> jelly, pa... znas C? Imas Source? :)
<jelly> Mmike: jesi kad probaco gledati sors od X.orga
<Mmike> jelly, ne :)
<jelly> ma, probao napisati aplikaciju u Xlibu
<jelly> bolje da nisi
<jelly> anyway, da vidim jel sad mogu pasteati... 
<SilverSp2ce> fuck screen 
<SilverSp2ce> zasto sad ne radi kak je prije radilo
<SilverSpace> jah
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim zasto vise nasa slova ne vidim
<SilverSp1ce> ščppćopčoloipšć
<SilverSp1ce> ops
<SilverSpace> od doma rade slova ali sa servera ne
<Mmike> SilverSpace?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne kuzim irssi od doma radi ok a na nasem serveru ne
<MmikeT> šđžč
<MmikeT> to je sa servera
<MmikeT> i radi ok
<SilverSpace> ja ne vidim 
<MmikeT> naša slova_
<MmikeT> ?
<SilverSpace> upitnici
<MmikeT> jel' ti je terminal u UTF-8 natjerat?
<SilverSpace> da ne vidim 
<SilverSpace> ma je kad radi od doma
<SilverSpace> do jcer je radilo ok
<SilverSpace> mozda screen ??
<SilverSpace> ssh nema veze sa time
<Mmike> SilverSpace, meni radi ok :)
<Mmike> ovo je xchat: đšžćč
<MmikeT> ovo je irssi na ubuntu-hr: đšćč
<SilverSpace> ni to ne vidim
<SilverSpace> nasa slova ščć
<SilverSpace> jel vidis ti
<ivoks> da
<SilverSpace> nije mi sad jasno nista :)
<jelly> Ćušpajz i đuveč
<SilverSpace> jel vidis gore na 15:27 < SilverSp1> 
<SilverSpace> nasa slova
<ivoks> 15:27 < SilverSp1ce> ščppćopčoloipšć
<jelly> da: <SilverSpace> ne kuzim zasto vise nasa slova ne vidim <SilverSp1ce> ščppćopčoloipšć
<ivoks> da
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ja vidim
<ivoks> mozda je vrijeme otici okulistu
<ivoks> :D
<SilverSpace> nije mi jasno sad nista
<jelly> irssi ima odvojeno ono sto salje na van i ono sto prikazuje na terminalu, slicno kao i vim
<jelly> tako da moze slati i primati uredno UTF-8 a da SilverSpace opet nist ne vidi
<jelly> SilverSpace: koristis li terminal emulator koji ima UTF-8 support
<SilverSpace> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/Screenshot%20at%202011-11-03%2015%3A45%3A53.png
<SilverSpace> jelly: obicni gnome terminal
<ivoks> nisi li se nedavno hvalio necim drugim?
<jelly> gnome terminal bu trebao moci UTF-8 bez problema
<jelly> jel ima kakshne settingse
<jelly> profile 
<jelly> ovo ono
<ivoks> ma ovo je cisti latin2/1 kad mu das utf8
<jelly> SilverSpace: jel ti rade slova u shellu
<jelly> u istom tom terminalu, jel
<ivoks> jel vidis slova dok ih pises?
<SilverSpace> jelly: da fakat ne rade
<jelly> ne vidim ništa!!!!1
<jelly> prvo složi terminal 
<jelly> zna li tko kakvi su ovo queryji Nov  3 09:35:05 pomet named[3112]: client 161.53.182.8#49939: query 'lb._dns-sd._udp.0.0.0.10.in-addr.arpa/PTR/IN' denied
<jelly> lb._dns-sd._udp.0.0.0.10.in-addr.arpa/PTR/IN 
<jelly> 10.0.0.0/24 je interni lan segment u ovom slučaju
<ivoks> nesto novo
<ivoks> mac
<ivoks> moze biti i ubuntu
<ivoks> avahi
<ivoks> http://www.dns-sd.org/
<jelly> jebo ga avahi da ga jebo
<ivoks> zas?
<ivoks> avahi je super
<jelly> zato sto mi a) puni logove, b) nemam ga konfigurirano
<ivoks> break
<jelly> thanks, to je to izgleda. http://files.dns-sd.org/draft-cheshire-dnsext-dns-sd.txt paragraf 11
<jelly> ive special RR names are reserved for this purpose:   b._dns-sd._udp.<domain>. (i jos db, r, dr, lb)
<jelly> to cemo onda uklikat kad se cujem sa windows adminom
<jelly> svi upiti dolaze od iza njegovog NAT-a
<jelly> naravoucenije o kupovanju mobitela preko ebaya: mobitel sa ROM-om za juznu aziju mozda NECE detektirati hrvacki cudni BUSY signal :-|
<jelly> -ChanServ- [##htc] Welkom in de chatbox van het HTC Forum!  ukupno korisnika na kanalu: 1
<SilverSpace> gnome terminal slova rade a i dalje u konzoli ne
<SilverSpace> hm a cinimi se da je sve na svojem mjestu
<SilverSpace> /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local kaze hr_HR.UTF-8 UTF-8
<Mmike> SilverSpace, napisi: locale 
<Mmike> u terminalu
<Mmike> na ubuntu-hr
<Mmike> kaj ti se napise?
<Mmike> za lang, reciom?
<Mmike> hm, ja i doma ina ubuntu_hr imam en_US
<Mmike> u biti, da
<Mmike> to i zelim :0
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://pastebin.com/pW9b7kBd
<Mmike> glupa stvar, ali
<Mmike> probaj si promjenti doma lokalu u en_US
<SilverSpace> da ali kod mene u konzoli nije dobro a sve HR.UTF-8
<Mmike> i onda probati
<jelly> SilverSpace: a cek, ti si to u skrinu na remote makini preko ssh?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, aj na ubuntuhr napisi ovo: cat /tmp/silver.txt
<Mmike> kaj vidis?
<SilverSpace> vidim doro sve
<SilverSpace> kod mene nije dobro
<SilverSpace> jelly: da
<SilverSpace> kad odem u konzolu ctrl+alt+1 tu ne vidim nasa slova
<jelly> konzola je drugi par cipela, taj dio ignoriraj sa zad
<jelly> sa zad?
<jelly> Mmike: a jel na serveru imaju enableani UTF-8 lokaleti
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj sad, vidis dobro ili ne vidis dobro, tj, kod tebe je dobro ili nije? :)
<SilverSpace> vidim šišmiša
<Mmike> kad si u screenu ili van njega?
<SilverSpace> van
<Mmike> aj udji u screen pa probaj to isto
<Mmike> jelly, pa, da
<SilverSpace> vidim 
<jelly> onda valjda screen zajebava, to su tek nedavno popravili
<jelly> zadnjih godinu-dvije u debian testingu
<SilverSpace> kuzi ovo mad pisem nasa slova ščć ne vidim ih a kad stisnem enter u irrsi mi se pokazu uredno
<SilverSpace> ustvari ne
<SilverSpace> samo Å¡
<jelly> i zh?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ok, cek malo :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, aj sad ti otvori /tmp/mike.txt
<Mmike> i napisi nasih slova tamo
<Mmike> sa i bez screena
<Mmike> i provjeri da ih ok vidis
<Mmike> i onda mi reci da ja vidim
<SilverSpace> mislim da sam naso u /etc/default/locale mi je bilo us_US
<Mmike> ja se idem odjavit od porno-posla
<jelly> tranny-granny-horses.com
<SilverSpace>   dsafai dalje ne radi 
<SilverSpace> fuck
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ja jos uvjek ne kuzim kaj ti ne radi
<Mmike> dal' u konzoliu ili u terminalu
<Mmike> i kad 
<SilverSpace> gle ne rdi mi u irssi
<SilverSpace> na serveru nasem preko ssh
<SilverSp1ce> ovo je od doma i tu rade nasa slova šćčđž
<SilverSpace> koja ja sad ne vidim preko naseg servera
<SilverSpace> desno je doma irssi ljevo je na ubuntu-hr http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/Screenshot%20at%202011-11-03%2016%3A45%3A20.png
<SilverSpace> bbl odoh nesto probati
<SilverSpace> evo me 
<jelly> evo te
<SilverSpace> sad sam se spojio sa laptopa i potpuno ista stvar
<jelly> jel ti radi van screena drukcije?
<SilverSpace> eh da sad sm isprobao dali rade nasa slova na serveru i screen i bez njega i ne rade
<jelly> a bez screena, u remote shellu?
<SilverSpace> isto
<SilverSpace> i sa scrin i sa ugasenim ista stvar ne pise nasa slova
<jelly> a "locale -a" na serveru veli sto?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, #define 'ne rade', rekao si da vidis nasa slova na serveru u fajlu onom?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da vidim 
<Mmike> kak onda ne rade?
<Mmike> jesi probao napraviti file s nasim slovima ?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: evo sto mi ispise kad se ssh am na server 
<SilverSpace> -bash: warning: setlocale: LC_ALL: cannot change locale (hr_HR.utf8)
<zvacet> da li je netko aktivan?
<SilverSpace> uvijek :)
<Marko_> kako aktivan ? seksulano ili sportski ili ? 
<zvacet> treba mi savjet za poedit ili gtranslator 
<Marko_> Å¡alim se
<jelly> SilverSpace: da li "locale -a" na serveru ima taj locale u popisu?
<zvacet> što upisati u polje plural forms da dobijem točne oblike množine
<jelly> SilverSpace: mislim na "hr_HR.utf8" 
<jelly> SilverSpace: pastebinnaj cijeli output od "locale -a".  Ako nema tog stringa u outputu, reci administratoru da je lamer
<civija> :)
<jelly> ... i da instalira hr_HR.UTF-8 locale kak spada
<SilverSpace> jelly: na serveru fali LANGUAGE=hr_HR.UTF-8
<SilverSpace> :))
<jelly> ne pitam to.
<jelly> neces imati hr_HR.UTF-8 u popisu zbog... necega, ali ak ima hr_HR.utf8 onda je ok
<Marko_> ej ljudi, dali se vama desilo kada mičete prozor nekog programa i odjednom prozor pomaknete prema gore toliko da se rub sakrije ispod gornje trake i poslije prozor nemožete izvuči van. trenutno sam na gnome3shell, desilo se i to prije i na unity-u. Kako se izvuće prozor iz toga ? 
<SilverSpace> jelly: evo http://pastebin.com/tEvutdYf
<jelly> eyup, nema rvackih localeta
<zvacet> je li ispravno nplurals=3; plural=(n!=2);
<SilverSpace> zvacet: plural forms uzmi iz nekog po koji ispravno radi
<civija> Marko_: ne radi ti ni sa alt tipkom?
<jelly> SilverSpace: gnjavi administratore
<SilverSpace> jelly: ne kuzim kak njima radi
<jelly> interesantno da nema niti en_US
<jelly> SilverSpace: lazu kurve
<Marko_> aha, da, hvala civija :) 
<SilverSpace> jelly: radi Mmike i ivoks 
<SilverSpace> :))
<zvacet> SilverSpace: radilo je sve o.k do neki dan kada sam imao problem i morao reinstalirati pa se sve pogubilo
<jelly> SilverSpace: ma sta oni znaju :-D
<jelly> vis da ne znaju ni koji su localeti instalirani
<jelly> SilverSpace: moguce je da ti imas jako cudne dot-fileove za shell pa da strga pathove i pretrazivanje localeta, ali za to bi se mislim morao dobro potruditi
<SilverSpace> jelly: locale ispise ovo http://pastebin.com/7HwLJ5MJ
<SilverSpace> na serveru 
<jelly> nemam sto vise dodati, contact your admin
<jelly> reci im da ukljuce hr_HR.UTF-8 i en_US.UTF-8 
<SilverSpace> zasto je to onda radilo do neki dan
<SilverSpace> neki papak je drkao po serveru :))
<jelly> tko radi taj i grijesi
<jelly> also: tko leti vrijedi
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> zakaj ja nemam tih bedova? :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, daj mi 15 minuta, nesh drugo radim, pogledati cu
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma nije vazno 
<SilverSpace> cemu zurba
<zvacet> može li mi netko potvrditi da li je ovo u redu   nplurals=3; plural=n%10==1 && n%100!=11 ? 0 : n%10>=2 && n%10<=4 && (n%100<10 || n%100>=20) ? 1 : 2\n"
<jelly> Mmike: ssh klijent prenosi LC_* LANG env. varijable i sshd to vjerojatno dopusta.  Ak je tvoj ili rootov "locale -a" output isti kao SilverSpaceov, onda fakat te locale definicije nisu enableane i treba ih dodat
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj si napise locale -a na ubuntu-hr ?
<SilverSpace> cek da
<jelly> Mmike: <SilverSpace> jelly: evo http://pastebin.com/tEvutdYf
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> pa nema opce hr :)
<jelly> pa dobro jutro
<Mmike> pa di sam ja vidio d aima :)
<jelly> u glavi
<jelly> ili u "locale" koji samo kaze sto bi korisnik _htio_ koristiti
<jelly> i jos kaze tri linije warninga
<SilverSpace> al ne kuzim kak je to radilo do koji dan 
<SilverSpace> vidio sam vase ispise sa nasim slovima
<jelly> nije bitno, bitno je da sad ne radi
<SilverSpace> novi market http://mob.hr/android-market-3-3-11-s-novim-postavkama/
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> kak se na ubuntuu dodaju lokaleti?
<Mmike> dpkg-reconfigure locales, zar mi to nebi trebalo ponudti/
<Mmike> popis lokaleta
<jelly> Mmike: pise ti gore u mom lastlogu
<jelly> premotaj do 14:06
<jelly> ima i ivoksova opcija malo ispod
<Mmike> SilverSpace, hajd probaj sad
<Mmike> u biti, kaj, cek, mogu i ja to
<SilverSpace> hm trebao bi izac iz irssi
<jelly> Mmike: ak vam treba sysadmin moji sati su povoljni <g>
<Mmike> konj :)
<Mmike> pa samo se sshjat trebao i vidjet jel' jos ima onu gresku
<jelly> ak i ti imas bash, da
<jelly> imaš beš?
<Mmike> da, svukud
<Mmike> jedino
<Mmike> mike@milka:~$ locale
<Mmike> LANG=hr_HR.UTF-8
<Mmike> i kad s tog stroja odem na ubuntu-hr
<Mmike> locale mi je en
<Mmike> jelly, ma, mi se tu ucimo :)
<Mmike> jelly, al' rado cemo pivo platit :)
<SilverSpace> radiiii dsađšćž
<Mmike> SilverSpace, mogao si samo se ulogirat ponovo i rec dal' dobijas one greske
<Mmike> al eto
<Mmike> jelly, thnx :)
<Mmike> jelly, sad mora piva!
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da ali mi ne bi opet radio u irsi da samse odlogirao 
<SilverSpace> probao sam 
<Mmike> ma ok
<Mmike> :) 
<Mmike> bitno da smo rijesili
<Mmike> i da moramo jellyju platit pivo
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> hebate vec sam mislio da sam lud
<SilverSpace> jos me i ivoks u to uvjeravao
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> vjrojatno si imao drugi locale na starom ubuntuu
<Mmike> ili
<Mmike> stari ubuntu nije pravilno proslijdjivao localeove
<Mmike> cek bas da vidim
<SilverSpace> Mmike: gle na laptopu nisam nista dirao
<SilverSpace> pa je radilo do neki dan
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno neka instalacija
<SilverSpace> nadogradnja
<SilverSpace> hm u novom marketu imam hrpu nadogradnji kaj na starom nisam imao
<Mmike> pazi ovo
<Mmike> font u virtualboxu je 505 puta bolji nego sto je na curinom kompu!
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> nije ista tema ;)
<SilverSpace> jelzadovoljna
<Mmike> ma svejedno joj je
<Mmike> ne koristi bas komp :)
<Mmike> kak sam glup
<Mmike> kak sam glup
<Mmike> GLUP GLUP GLUP
<Mmike> dodje lik koji ima 3 servera i oko 1500 sajtova na njima
<SilverSpace> uh
<Mmike> i kaze 'molim vas, dajte mi preimenujte sve FirmaPrva u NekaNovaFirma' u svim .html/php/web i inim fajlovima
<Mmike> kao, firma promjenila naziv i mora se to mijenjat
<Mmike> ja reko, dobro
<Mmike> i sad malo gledam i skuzim da oko 40% domena je ili expirealo ili ne postoji ili su hostani negdje drugdje
<Mmike> i napravim listu i kazem liku, jel' mogu ove brisat
<Mmike> lik kaze mozes, osim - i da mi listu od 15ak domena
<Mmike> obrisem ih sve
<Mmike> jucer
<Mmike> i eto ti lika danas da ipak vratim pola njih nazad
<Mmike> IDIJOT s debilnim prijedlozima
<SilverSpace> lol
<jelly-home> a ti obrisao umjesto da si stavio sa strane?
<Mmike> ma stavio sa strane, naravno
<Mmike> al' sad to vracat nazad
<Mmike> btw, sto vam kaze whois za globeministry.org
<jelly-home> eh, customer ko customer
<jelly-home> svi su takvi
<Mmike> ma ja sam idijot
<drac0> vecer
<drac0> unity sucks big time
<drac0> dear gnome shell welcome back :)
<hbogner> pozdrav
<api984> drac0, unity sucks!
<api984> hbogner, pozdrav
<SilverSpace> ovo lose ne izgleda http://www.phonedog.com/2011/11/03/why-are-companies-okay-with-releasing-devices-that-are-outdated-at-launch/
<SilverSpace> oj drac0 
<api984> SilverSpace, YO man
<api984> :)
<drac0> yo SilverMan :)
<drac0> wassup dude
<SilverSpace> kaj bu bio sucks
<api984> kaj ima lidji.... 
<drac0> dobis za bozis neki Q ;)
<SilverSpace> drac0: ma da 
<drac0> yep
<drac0> stize konacno
<SilverSpace> je intel
<drac0> je
<drac0> bez dvd-a
<SilverSpace> superrrrrrr
<drac0> novi atom
<drac0> nova grafa
<SilverSpace> uh jedva cekam 
<SilverSpace> drac0: he nisi reko za koji bozic :P
<SilverSpace> api984: nis sve po starom
<ivoks> koji kupanac :)
<ivoks> bazencic vani
<drac0> cuj ovoga
<ivoks> s vodopadima
<drac0> koji ulet
<drac0> :)
<api984> SilverSpace, jos malo pa vikend
<ivoks> atom je smece
<ivoks> al doslovno
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: hebi ga ali malo trosi dok ne dode arm
<ivoks> uopce ne trosi malo
<drac0> ivoks, sta druga pjesma :)
<ivoks> s obzirom koliko daje snage, ne trosi malo
<drac0> nekad si govorio da je dobar haha
<ivoks> usporedi ga sa i3
<SilverSpace> kaj ne trosi
<drac0> nacekat cemo se arma
<SilverSpace> ko ziv tko mrtav
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> ivoks, ubodi neki arm gore
<drac0> :)
<ivoks> kaj cete se nacekati arma?
<ivoks> pa arm laptopi postoje vec neko vrijeme
<drac0> je da, van hrvatske
<drac0> i to kakvi lapovi
<drac0> smece
<ivoks> da vidimo
<ivoks> Intel Atom d2xxx trosi 10w
<ivoks> i3-2xx7M trosi 17w
<ivoks> a jaci je, koliko 3-4 puta?
<ivoks> wtf? koji je smisao atoma?
<drac0> da potrose lager eto koj i :)
<drac0> btw i3 je smece
<ivoks> al jos uvijek je bolji od atoma
<drac0> ili arm ili i5/7
<ivoks> gdje je onda atom? :)
<drac0> 7w ispod :)
<ivoks> idem cugat
<ivoks> aj bok
<drac0> ajde cugeru i za nas koju
<ivoks> necu, ne volite unity :)
<drac0> :)
<ivoks> unity je religija :D
<SilverSpace> ivoks: da i koliko jos komponente za i3 trose
<drac0> kad ga sloze da radi ko gnome shell onda cu ga stovati
<drac0> SilverSpace, pusti ga da cuga :)
<SilverSpace> joj dosta mu je jedna piva
<drac0> dobar ovaj gnome 3.2
<drac0> :)
<SilverSpace> ne vracam se na gnome 
<SilverSpace> nisam ja nikakav gnom
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: jes gledao f1
<drac0> nazalost ne
<drac0> fulao indiju
<SilverSpace> mali nazi nije normalan
<drac0> citao :)
<SilverSpace> leti stazom :)
<SilverSpace> bome i crnjo i masni
<ivoks> SilverSpace: pa koristis gnome
<SilverSpace> ivoks: da
<ivoks> onda kaj pricas da se ne vracas na gnome
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jes vidio da je na serveru bila krivnja
<ivoks> nisam pratio
<ivoks> ne odrzavam taj server
<SilverSpace> lol
<drac0> SilverSpace, kaj vozis kde? :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ne na klasicni gnome
<SilverSpace> unity
<SilverSpace> drac0: to vise nikada da i ostane jedini
<SilverSpace> rade se na windoze vratimž
<ivoks> nikad ne reci nikad
<drac0> kaj si lud
<ivoks> drac0: sto ti se ne svidja na unityu?
<drac0> pa imas hrpu wm-a
<drac0> ivoks, sve ok
<drac0> ali nije ispeglan
<drac0> trza
<drac0> gusi se
<ivoks> gusi se?
<drac0> dok gnome shell 3.2 leti
<drac0> umire
<ivoks> a koju graficku imas?
<SilverSpace> meni na laptopu radi super
<drac0> nv
<ivoks> da, cini se da nvidia ima problema
<drac0> nesto kenja unity+compiz+nv kombinacija ocito
<ivoks> i Mmike se zalio na isto
<ivoks> compiz i nvidia, da
<drac0> true
<drac0> intel leti
<ivoks> cuo sam za jedan trik
<ivoks> ccsm -> vsync nesto
<drac0> da? :)
<drac0> ma kakvi
<drac0> sve probao
<drac0> ubio i vsync na sistemu i video
<ivoks> u OpenGL
<drac0> i tekture
<drac0> ma sve
<ivoks> ccs -> OpenGL -> VSync nesto
<Mmike> drac0, si probo sa noveau driverom?
<drac0> da
<Mmike> isti kukurk?
<drac0> Mmike, same shit
<drac0> na kraju se vratio na x-swat drivere
<drac0> jednostavno unity ne radi kako treba
<ivoks> hm
<Mmike> http://splivalo.hr/ubu-1.3gp
<Mmike> ovo se meni desava
<drac0> na intelu leti, kao i gnome sada
<Mmike> ja sam stavio unity2D zeni, i radi ok
<ivoks> unity koristi compiz
<ivoks> gnome shell ne koristi compiz
<Mmike> 'ok'
<drac0> da
<ivoks> gnome shell koristi mutter
<drac0> cekamo wayland :D
<SilverSpace> eh
<SilverSpace> to tak skoro nebu
<SilverSpace> samo cekas 
<SilverSpace> bokte od cekanja i ostario
<ivoks> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11417192
<drac0> unity koncept je super, al dok mi ne proradi nista od toga
<drac0> osim ak mi ne uleti novi komp s intelom :)
<ivoks> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11417192&postcount=5
<drac0> ivoks, probao to sve i nista
<drac0> radi gladje ali nije to to
<drac0> i to jos dok mi je iskljucen blur, na koji ne patim jel
<drac0> kad i blur upogonim same shit
<SilverSpace> ja sve efekte ugasim
<SilverSpace> sve pluginove kaj ne koristim
<api984> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.hcl.hr%2Fvijesti-video-pogledajte-kako-je-stvoren-ultimativni-fps-simulator-6405-27.html&hl=hr&v=eg8Bh5iI2WY
<SilverSpace> ovo se ceka http://www.raspberrypi.org/
<drac0> :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: ceka ceka
<obruT> iako sam nekak skeptican prema tim too good to be true stvarima
<SilverSpace> obruT: jes vidio najnoviju vijest
<SilverSpace> hebi ga kakvo bude bude al je za 25$ :)
<drac0> to ce biti neki smece arm iz 2008 :)
<drac0> sigurno ne arm 9 il noviji
<drac0> odoh van na pivu
<drac0> l8r dudes
<SilverSpace> ziv mi bio
<lulz87> vecer
<lulz87> koji program trosi vise bandwidtha na mobitelu (skype ili viber)?
<SilverSpace> kaj to nije isto
<lulz87> oba su voip
<SilverSpace> mozes vidjet koliko ti koji program trosi
<Mmike> odem probat ovo sa vsyncom
<drac0> ne radi
<drac0> cini se gladje ali ukljuci blur :)
<Mmike> cek da vidimo
<Mmike> da nadjem opce di se to sve
<drac0> :)
<drac0> jedino sto time dobijem je da 720p materijal ne teara
<drac0> unity i dalje ima tear kao i prozori i blur i bla bla
<drac0> mutter radi savrseno glatko s hrpom prozora i 1080p materijalom sve zajedno
<drac0> sad sam poslozio sve i ne mrdam do 12.04 :)
<Mmike> zanimljivo je kako 'reboot' ne radi u 11.10 :)
<drac0> kako mislis ne radi?
<Mmike> drac0, a, kakav ti je gnome3, uporabljivosno?
<Mmike> drac0, pa, kliknem, i nis se ne desi :)
<drac0> :)
<drac0> sve mi je bolji novi gnome, stvar navike
<Mmike> jel?
 * Mmike grunts
<drac0> pa probaj i vidi, meni je stvarno ok
<Mmike> probao sam unity prije, i neupotrebljiv mi je
<Mmike> konceptualno, skriva previse toga, neda mi da radim kako sam navikao
<drac0> dobar mi je wall i expose, brzo pristupis appsima, gore u panelu hrpa kratkih informacija i najbolje sve leti
<Mmike> sto je expoze?
<drac0> ideja unitya iz docka je izvrsna, ali da skriva dosta toga, al opet da se brzo pristupiti pogotovo kad poslozis
<drac0> shortcuti su izvrsni isto
<drac0> al i gnome3 ubija
<drac0> cackas po opcijama i samo alt+F2 i r
<drac0> i restart wm-a u 2 sekunde :)
<drac0> sve slozeno
<drac0> probaj svakako, barem to mozes
<ivoks> Mmike: da, nekad se nece ugasit :/
<drac0> Mmike, expo ti je onaj wall ekrana
<ivoks> Mmike: cini se kako je bug u gnome-sessionu
<drac0> a scale da preslozi prozore na ekran, sve
<Mmike> drac0, a, znam, compiz brija
<drac0> ivoks, cudno nisam to skozio, radi reboot ok na unityu
<drac0> Mmike, da
<Mmike> drac0, jeps, guba
<Mmike> al' i dalje mi se ne dopada
<drac0> Mmike, fora mi je samo odes misem gornji lijevi kut i pocnes pisati :)
<ivoks> drac0: ne desava se kod svih, zato i je cudan bug
<drac0> instant search
<Mmike> ivoks, da, nesh je sprckano... logout sam sad 3 puta napravio bez beda, i sad 4ti put logoff i traje, i traje
<Mmike> (3 puta, jer sam 2 puta se uspio ulogirati nazad u 2D)
<drac0> iskreno, taj gnome3 i unity - ne zna tko je koga kopirao :)
<Mmike> jok, ne radi uopce
<Mmike> idem probat bas gnome3
<Mmike> to moram instalirat, right?
<drac0> da ako imas fresh install
<drac0> ako si upgrade ne
<drac0> barem kod mene tako
<Mmike> root@titjusha:~# dpkg -l | grep gnome-shell
<Mmike> root@titjusha:~# 
<Mmike> root@titjusha:~# dpkg -l | grep gnome-session
<Mmike> ii  gnome-session                          3.2.1-0ubuntu1                             GNOME Session Manager - GNOME 3 session
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> al' nemam to u opcijama pri ulogiravanju
<drac0> http://www.realnews24.com/300-years-of-fossil-fuels-in-300-seconds/
<Mmike> drac0, pokrenem firefox i gnome3 i preko cijelog ekrana je
<Mmike> kak ga smanjim!?
<drac0> :)
<drac0> instaliraj advanced options
<drac0> za gnometa
<drac0> i onda u shell options stavis na prozore minimize-maximize-close
<drac0> odnosno sve
<drac0> i tako hrpa opcija sim-tam :)
<drac0> onda stavis kasnije system monitor u panel
<drac0> pa vrijeme u panel
<drac0> itd
<drac0> 2-3 chuke se zahebavao s time
<drac0> btw
<drac0> gnome-tweak-tool
<Mmike> majko mila :)
<Mmike> a cek, nemas gnome classic?
<Mmike> btw, i na gnome3 shteka, ne nit blizu k'o na unityju al' fakat steka
<Mmike> oni vsyncovi i to sve, nije pomoglo :)
<drac0> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/gnome-shell-system-monitor-extension.html
<drac0> ma da
<drac0> meni radi super
<drac0> sa svim vsyncovima :)
<drac0> on
<drac0> Mmike, kaj se to zove gnome classic
<drac0> ne to je 2d
<drac0> ovo je samo gnome ili gnome3, sta vec pise tamo na izboru
<Mmike> to je tak sve jadno i zdrkano da je to uzas :)
<Mmike> curi ce valjda ostati unity
<Mmike> a ja cu ostati na 10.10
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> 11.04
<drac0> :)
<Mmike> u biti
<Mmike> umoran sam
<Mmike> idem lec :0
<drac0> hear-hear
<drac0> odoh i ja
<ivoks> smjena
* ivoks changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Udruga Ubuntu korisnika u Hrvatskoj | http://ubuntu-hr.org | Posljednju inacicu Ubuntua mozete preuzeti na adresi http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/~andregondim nas je napustio. Zbogom prijatelju...
<sale> ivoks: ma daj? cuo sam za njega
<sale> jos ovaj utorak je prevodio na launchpadu...
<sale> ivoks: sto je bilo?
<ivoks> umro je
<ivoks> 29 godina
<ivoks> prije dvije godine su mu presadjena pluca, ali tijelo ih je odbacivalo
<sale> strasno
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> Mmike: otkrio sam zasto reboot/power down nekad ne radi
<ivoks> Mmike: ako imas korisnika ulogiranog, onda se stroj nece zgasiti
<ivoks> Mmike: UI bug; sustav bi trebao objasniti zasto se nece ugasiti
#ubuntu-hr 2011-11-04
<Mmike> ivoks, aaaaaa
<Mmike> ivoks, jea, usshajan sam bio
<dodobas> yello
<Mmike> say() { if [[ "${1}" =~ -[a-z]{2} ]]; then local lang=${1#-}; local text="${*#$1}"; else local lang=${LANG%_*}; local text="$*";fi; mplayer "http://translate.google.com/translate_tts?ie=UTF-8&tl=${lang}&q=${text}" &> /dev/null ; }
<Mmike> i onda reci(te): say i want food
<budz0r> jutar
<budz0r> pitanjce
<budz0r> htio bi staviti vlastite error stranice u apache-u, s time da one zamjene apachetove defaultne i da moje error stranice vrijede za sve web stranice koje imam
<budz0r> ono sto sam ja napravio, stavio u /etc/apache2/conf.d/neki_fajl direktive za vlastite error stranice, i to mi ne radi
<Mmike> budz0r, sam malo
<Mmike> moram u ducan
<Mmike> :)
<budz0r> Mmike: :)
<budz0r> Mmike: nije hica
<Mmike> etome
<Mmike> ubio sam server upravo :)
<Mmike> find ga nije volio
<Mmike> ne nas, nego, jedan
<Mmike> budz0r, aj sad
<Mmike> kak se manifestira 'ne radi mi'
<budz0r> oj tu sam
<budz0r> manifestira se tako da mi ne prikazuje moje error stranice
<budz0r> nego i dalje apache defaultne
<Mmike> nikad ili samo za taj vhost
<budz0r> u conf.d/nesto sam stavio http://pastebin.com/nkcEftY9
<Mmike> mislim da to moras u vhost gurnuti
<budz0r> Mmike: ali ne zelim za jedan vhost, zelim za sve vhostove, postojece i buduce
<budz0r> zelim izbjeci ubacivanje ErrorDocument direktive u svaki vhost 
<Mmike> nisam siguran da to mozes
<Mmike> to je apache2 ?
<budz0r> da
<Mmike> cek da vidim
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> tm
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> sorry, bud
<Mmike> meni radi :)
<Mmike> probaj: http://mmike.dyndns.org/fla.boh
<budz0r> hmmm
<budz0r> gdje si stavio ErrorDocument direktive
<SilverSpace> lol
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> mario@buntor ~$ cat /etc/apache2/conf.d/bud 
<Mmike> ErrorDocument 404 "TI SI GLUP"
<budz0r> hmmm, mozda trebam promjenit putanje
<budz0r> ili nekaj
<Mmike> pa nemas kaj
<Mmike> jesi restarto apache/
<budz0r> Mmike: bio je problem u putanji
<budz0r> jesam 
<budz0r> sad mi radi
<Mmike> kak si izmijenio
<Mmike> ?
<budz0r> maknuo sam /var/www
<budz0r> ispred mog custom error dokumenta
<budz0r> ja sam mu davao ful putanju i to ni nije radilo
<SilverSpace> pih
<SilverSpace> jucer opet metronet bio u kujcu
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo da je njihova mreza optika radila a zica ne
<Mmike> During a recent password audit, it was found that a blonde was using the
<Mmike> following password:
<Mmike> MickeyMinniePlutoHueyLouieDeweyDonaldGoofy
<Mmike> When asked why such a big password, she said that it had to be at least 8
<Mmike> characters long.
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> ali taj password je prilicno dobar
<SilverSpace> kako si unistiri podatke na disku
<SilverSpace> hm koristiti rm bez mozga
<SilverSpace> fuck
<SilverSpace> glupan
<CrazyLemon> dd if=/dev/zero /dev/sda ? :)   to bi prepisalo podatke sa nulama na sda disku :)
<CrazyLemon> of=/dev/sda*
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> to nisam probao jos nikada :)
<SilverSpace> rm mi se dogodio malo prije 
<jelly> CrazyLemon: to trosi CPU nepotrebno, hdparm --security-erase '' /dev/sda 
<SilverSpace> kad ne citam sve nego samo stiscem tab
<jelly> pa imas backup
<CrazyLemon> jelly hm.. kul :)   al sta radi taj security-erase ? 
<CrazyLemon> piše '' na /dev/sda ?
<SilverSpace> cp i rm nisu isto 
<SilverSpace> bemti coravoga
<jelly> CrazyLemon: posalje disku naredbu da se obrise
<jelly> i nije '' nego NULL, sorry, nisam to jos radio
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ja sam naucio da rm ne postoji, u biti
<Mmike> postoji samo mv :)
<Mmike> pa onda mices u /tmp
<Mmike> ili negdje
<hbogner> pozdrav
<hbogner> sale si tu?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :) tab me shebo mamicu mu 
<SilverSpace> ne pratim kaj pise
<SilverSpace> uh drmnuo sam jednu sarmu mada to nebi smio jest :)
<sale> hbogner: sup?
<ivoks> Artificially flavored spicy cherry soda
<ivoks> nemo's fulat
<hbogner> sale, imam problema sa domenama
<hbogner> dobio mail sad
<SilverSpace> upisi u google trazilicu > do a barrel roll
<hbogner> grmlj, domena postala naplatna
<hbogner> svasta
<SilverSpace> ?
<SilverSpace> hbogner: hr domena
<SilverSpace> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTAxMTE
<ivoks> http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/301572_302262559803204_205344452828349_1161912_469052361_n.jpg
<Mmike> ivoks, znas ti kaj/tko je nojfert?
<ivoks> Mmike: ha?
<ivoks> kao firma?
<ivoks> ne, ne znam
<ivoks> gradjevinska firma iz labina?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> knjiga neka
<ivoks> ne
<Mmike> na gradjevini/arhitekturi
<ivoks> nikad cuo
<Mmike> http://www.profil.hr/knjiga/elementi-arhitektonskog-projektiranja/5495/
<Mmike> to
<Mmike> navodno unutra ima homeopatije, viskova, podzemnih voda, negativne energije, i tak to
<ivoks> nikad cuo
<ivoks> niti me zanima
<Mmike> rekli su mi da je to osnova na gradjevini
<Mmike> tj vidis
<ivoks> lazu
<Mmike> arhitektura != gradjevina
<SilverSpace> homeopatija u knjizi gradevine :))
<ivoks> te gluposti se nikad nisu predavale na gradjevini
<Mmike> tko zna sto sam ja zapamtio/cuo :)
<ivoks> to se treba predavati na marketingu
<Mmike> ma, ima pol poglavlja samo o tome
<Mmike> ostalo ima smisla nekom arhitekti, valjda
<ivoks> ne znam ja tko tebi puni glavu
<ivoks> ali homeopatija se ne spominje tokom gradjevinskog studija
<Mmike> :) a jebote :)
<Mmike> kaj si ti nervozan opet :)
<ivoks> nisam
<Mmike> rekli su mi da se ta knjiga koristi na gradjevini
<Mmike> tj, arhitekturi
<ivoks> al vidim da si ti zabrijao na to
<ivoks> ne koristi se
<Mmike> pa zato pitam
<ivoks> uostalom, mislim da se knjige mogu provjeriti
<Mmike> a mogu se, al' lakse mi tebe pitat
<Mmike> btw
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMtuWymUzz4
<Mmike> james randy debunka viskove i to
<ivoks> a mutavih li arhitekta
<ivoks> ni web si ne znaju sloziti
<ivoks> http://af.arhitekt.hr/
<ivoks> ah, unizg i to
<ivoks> http://www.arhitekt.unizg.hr/_af/_hr/
<ivoks> moja ispirika :)
<ivoks> http://www.arhitekt.unizg.hr/_af/_hr/nastava/plan/program_2.aspx
<ivoks> E.Neufert. Arhitektonsko projektiranje
<ivoks> mozda je to to
<ivoks> Nakladnik: Golden marketing
<ivoks> :)
<sale> hbogner: join the club :-)
<sale> isti mail je dobilo desetak tisuca ljudi/firmi
<hbogner> he he he
<hbogner> sad su iskljucili domenu 
<Mmike> hbogner, sale to ovo od srceta?
<hbogner> sad sam javio da posalju ponudu pa da se plati
<sale> Mmike: CARneta
<Mmike> ma to, da
<Mmike> hbogner, erm? koja domena tocno?
<hbogner> Mmike, fun4mum.hr
<Mmike> lol :)
<sale> Mmike: ma, da. Sad svi koji imaju besplatnu .hr domenu, ciji naziv ne odgovara nazivu tvrtke, moraju poceti placati domenu, inace je carnet deaktivira i brise
<Mmike> kak su opce dobili to
<sale> besplatnu .hr domenu domenu?
<sale> s/domenu//
<sale> lijepo, nekada je postojao fleksibilniji pravilnik koji je to dopustao :-)
<sale> glupost je sto je dosta firmi regalo domenu prije dosta godina, a CARNet u svojoj evidenciji ima prastare mailove koji vise nisu u funkciji ili uopce nemaju mail adresu
<sale> pa ti korisnici uopce nisu dobili obavijest da ce im se iskljuciti domena
<hbogner> Mmike, ducan sa opremom za djecu, kolica, autosjedalice ...
<hbogner> ajoj procedure, svasta
<hbogner> sad dobio mail
<hbogner> sto ga carnet zakompliciro
<Mmike> sale, pa, to je njihov problem, a ne carnetov
<Mmike> da se nisu brinuli oko toga
<Mmike> rekao bih
<sale> Mmike: da, ali koga zovu kad im prestane raditi web ili mailovi? :-)
<sale> tko im mora objasnjavati CARNetove akcije koje nije ni najavio
<ivoks> hehe
<ivoks> tak im i treba :)
<sale> tko mora slusati psovke krajnjeg korisnika? :-)
<sale> CARNet iskljuci par tisuca domena i hebe im se zivo
<ivoks> nece valjda srce/carnet shebat samo fakseve :)
<ivoks> nego sve
<ivoks> SVE!
<ivoks> :D
<sale> kreteni
<Mmike> ali, cek
<Mmike> kaj je carnet trebao napraviti?
<ivoks> nemas kaj cek
<ivoks> nista
<ivoks> ako su nekome deali dozivotno besplatnu domenu, onda su pri tome trebali ostati
<Mmike> imas domenu, sad ju nemas, zasto, zato kaj nisi nigdje ostavio kontakt nikakav
<sale> ivoks: tako je
<Mmike> pa, to bi bilo lijepo od njih, slazem se
<ivoks> a ne donositi pravilnik kojim sad sve te ljude tjeraju da plate
<ivoks> to je kao da dobijes poklon
<Mmike> ne vidim nista sporno u tome
<Mmike> malo pederski, da
<Mmike> al' jebiga :)
<ivoks> i onda te traze da ga platis
<Mmike> jel' imas ugovor kaki di ti pise dozivotno?
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> di?
<ivoks> dobijes ugovor na neograniceno koristenje domene
<ivoks> kada dobijes domenu, dobijes i ugovor
<ivoks> tj., rjesenje
<ivoks> i sad ti ponistavaju to rjesenje i svi bi trebali biti ok s time?
<ivoks> nije pederski, nego je protuzakonito
<Mmike> imas kopiju rjesenja?
<Mmike> ako je protuzakonito, mosh ih tuzit
<ivoks> svatko dobije, da
<Mmike> ma da, htio bih vidjeti
<Mmike> zato pitam jel' imas kopiju :)
<Mmike> al' mislim da niej bas tako jer, srce upravlja time, i oni su gazde tu
<Mmike> tj, carnet, ne srce
<Mmike> i mosh se slikat
<sale> Mmike: potrazi si rjesenje svoje .hr domene ;-)
<Mmike> sale, ja imam domenu na firmu koja se zove k'o firma :)
<sale> isto si dobio rjesenje
<Mmike> hm
<sale> Mmike: inace, ti sada imas obavezu jednom godisnje potvrditi da su podaci o registrantu domene tocni, cime se tvoja besplatna domena automatski produzuje za godinu dana. Ako zaboravis, mozes se pozdraviti s domenom
<sale> slati ce ti reminder mailom
<Mmike> sale, yea, znam, dobio sam email :)
<ivoks> isto takvo rjesenje su svi dobili
<ivoks> svi imaju isto rjesenje, nije se radila razlika izmedju domena
<ivoks> nije jasno kako su odlucili da neka domena ima veze s nazivom firme, a druga nema?
<ivoks> npr... karamatic.hr
<ivoks> ja nisam dobio nikakvu obavijest :)
<ivoks> i domena radi :D
<sale> ivoks: nisi stigao na red tijekom revizije :-)
<ivoks> to je domena od stolarije karamatic
<ivoks> pa jel to sad ima ili nema veze s imenom firme?
<ivoks> nego... moram ici, drzim session na UDS-u
<sale> karamatic.hr - "U reviziji naziva zadovoljava uvjete da bude besplatna: Neodlučeno."
<sale> jos je i obrt u pitanju
<sale> gasit ce sigurno
<sale> jer obrti trebaju imati domenu u formatu, imeobrta-djelatnost.hr
<sale> sto je apsurdno
<sale> isto pravilo ne vrijedi za d.o.o.
<ivoks> debili
<sale> dakle, mozes imati besplatnu domenu ako je preimenujes u karamatic-stolarski-obrt-za-gradnju-i-pokucstvo.hr :-)
<sale> alternativa je prebacivanje u firme d.o.o. ili placanje domene
<sale> ili odustajanje od domene :-)
<sale> zivio CARNet
<jelly> ziviooooo
<Mmike> sale, di si naso taj 'status neodluceno'
<sale> Mmike: jedan smo od sluzbenih registrara, pa imamo interface s dodatnim informacijama
<SilverSpace> novi gimp je bezveze
<Mmike> sale, aj vidi splivalo.hr sto veli
<SilverSpace> prije si mogo snimiti u bilo koji format a sad da bi to napravio moras ici na export
<Mmike> SilverSpace, novi ubuntu je bezveze. prije si mogao sto hoces napraviti sa suceljem, sad imas zdrkani ubuntu (<g>)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa i sad mozes sto hoces ako znas :)
<jelly> da, mozes staviti drugo sucelje
<jelly> neko koje se actually dade konfigurirat
<SilverSpace> malo vas je previse gnome2 razmazio 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> :) SilverSpace samo ti pokazujem da je tvoje kenjanje po gimpu osnovano
<Mmike> nego
<jelly> yay domene
<jelly> ako su stvarno pretumbali ljudima domene na naplatne a nisu ih obavijestili, to je osnova za pravnu reakciju samo takva
<Mmike> valjda ih nisu imali kako obavijestiti
<drj_cro> ima tko iskustva sa HP-tape_changerom MSL6000?
<hbogner> a hebote komplikacija
<hbogner> koriste stari mail
<hbogner> i sad prvo promjenit mail pa onda moze dalje
<sale> hbogner: jyup. Znas proceduru?
<hbogner> https://registrar.carnet.hr/enduser/changeemail2
<sale> e, to. da.
<hbogner> preuzmem pdf obrazac, postambiljam, posaljem postom, pa tek onda promjena domena
<SilverSpace> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/2dubrava.png.jpg
<sale> hbogner: mislim da mozes i faksirati, da se to ubrza
<sale> ili poslati mailom
<hbogner> saljem carnetu jelda?
<hbogner> da, nasao :D
<sale> da, njima
<hbogner> ok, i kad odgovore onda sljedi ono iz maila
<hbogner> tj ceka se potvrda od njih
<jelly> drj_cro: da.
<SilverSpace> muke isusove po domeni 
<hbogner> strasno
<jelly> drj_cro: MSL6060 sa FC connectivityjem i LTO2 uređajima
<sale> hbogner: da, jave ti da su podaci azurirani. Nakon toga otkljucavas domenu za transfer i javis nam kad to napravis. Nakon sto se pokrene transfer, dobijes mailom link za potvrdu transfera i to je to.
<sale> domena se automatski produzuje za dodatnih godinu dana
<drj_cro> jelly: e ja tu imam msl6030 sa fc i sve je radilo do seljenja i sad nakon sljenja, mi uredno prepozna uredjaje i vidim trakice
<drj_cro> jelly: al kad bi trebao nes pisat na trakice javi write error
<drj_cro> jelly: imas kaku ideju di gledat/presurfo cjelo jutro sve zivo i nis pametno naso/a ofkorz da dokumentacije nemam nis ovdje o tome
<jelly> drj_cro: jel web gui ili led panel kaze ista korisno 
<drj_cro> jelly: jok.po njemu je sve ok
<drj_cro> jelly: probao i cleanat drive
<jelly> a gle, ubaci jedan novi medij pa vidi
<jelly> jeste ga na finjaka shutdownali prije transporta?
<jelly> doduse da niste, to bi utjecalo samo na robotiku...
<drj_cro> jelly: pa vise manje smo ga onda na finjaka i ugasili. al posto me davi vec 3 dana,ovdje sam ga gasio/lupo cekicem i maljem al ne radi
<jelly> jebga zovi HP
<drj_cro> a nis..idem jos malo debugirat
<jelly> samo sto je to stara krama, vjerojatno nije pod garancijom sto znaci da ce to HP odn. neki njihov partner grdo naplatit
<jelly> drj_cro: imas onaj CLI tool za testiranje 
<jelly> LTT
<drj_cro> jelly: imam serial i tamo ima neki cli direktno na uredjaju,pa tamo ima neki za testiranje i podesavanje
<jelly> ili bootas windowse pa dignes LTT za windowse i prbas tamo testirati
<drj_cro> nemam windoze tu u firmi nigdje..moro bi prvo to instalirat
<jelly> http://h18000.www1.hp.com/products/storageworks/ltt/index.html
<jelly> ima i za Linux ali je sa curses suceljem i malo je cudan
<jelly> tj. bar je bio kad sam se zadnji put jebo s tim 2007-8
<drj_cro> thnx.idem probat sa time
<jelly> ak ti je spojen library na SAN mozes ga privremeno prezentirati na neku postojecu windows makinu
<jelly> nastoj da Linux ne ronda po njemu u isto vrijeme ;-)
<jelly> LTT pod windowsima je puno lakse koristit
<drj_cro> nis budem neki vmware slozio,al za sad bas probavam ovaj ltt pod linuxom
<jelly> koliko imas drajvova unutra, 2?  Oba odmah pocnu bacati errore kod pisanja?
<SilverSpace> http://eee.asus.com/en/eeepad/transformer/features/
<drj_cro> jelly: 1
<jelly> drj_cro: ah.  fuck.  os kupit MSL6060 jeftino :-D
<drj_cro> jelly: koliko jeftino? :)
<jelly> pojma nemam, mislim da mu je knjizna vrijednost 0kn
<drj_cro> jelly: iskreno ovaj bekap bi najradije slozio da ide na diskove a ne na trakice...al sto je tu je
<jelly> kad ne bi imali jos uvijek produkcijske backupe baza na tome jer je backup admin lijena guzica, bilo bi po principu uzmi-nosi
<drj_cro> jelly: preslozim vam ja bekap ak mogu nosit msl6060 :)
<jelly> hehe
<jelly> simpaticna je to kistra, al LTO2 je sad vec spor i mali
<drj_cro> kod mene je lto4
<hbogner> evo poslao mail @dns.hr sad cekam da promjene
<jelly> to je ok, al pitanje je jel bi mogao iskombinirati i naflashati 6060 da ti radi
<jelly> za LTO4 vjerojatno imas noviji 4Gbps FC-SCSI router
<Mmike> sad sam pricao na bugarskom ubuntuu i poljskom i ceskom o EU
<Mmike> generalno ljudi briju da nije bolje
<Mmike> sad, razlozi su upitni
<Mmike> :0
<Mmike> bugarima je najlosije, bilo im je prije bolje, al' im bilo jos bolje kad su bili pod sovjetima :)
<Mmike> btw, JAKO bi dobro dosao neki xchat-google-translate plugin :)
<drj_cro> jelly: e1200-320
<SilverSpace> Mmike: bolje je relativna stvar
<SilverSpace> ljudi se samo sijecaju onog sto je u stvarnosti bilo bolje
<SilverSpace> a danas gledaju samo kaj im je gore
<jelly> drj_cro: yup moj ima e1200-onaj-malo-stariji ;-)
<jelly> dva komada
<jelly> HP  NS E1200-160
<jelly> SilverSpace: sad ih niko ne drzi pod cizmom pa mogu raditi gluposti
<jelly> poput pustanja bagre na vlasti, ili podizanja kredita za kupiti dionice
<ivoks> da, slazem se
<jelly> kak se kod nas niko nije bunio kad je drzava ponacionalizirala sve resurse i firme, a slovenci su umjesto toga imali kuponsku privatizaciju
<jelly> ili kad su ljudi placali samodoprinose za lokalnu infrastrukturu koja je onda postala npr. vlasnistvo HT-a
<ivoks> ljudi misle da im je bilo bolje
<ivoks> u stvari su imali isto koliko i driguzmi nekog seljaka iz dalmatinske zabgore
<ivoks> dovedi ga u zagreb, daj mu TV, laptop i iphone
<ivoks> kenjat ce kako mu je losije jer drugi oko njega imaju mercedese , abmwe i audije
<ivoks> dok mu je u selu bilo super
<ivoks> svi oko njega su imali isto
<ivoks> bio je madju najboljima
<ivoks> a sad vise nije; prije mu je ocito bilo bolje
<jelly> ha.  mobitel mi ima noviji kernel nego 99% servera koje odrzavam
<Mmike> jelly, koji mob imas ti?
<jelly> htc chacha
<ivoks> a nije chachin?
<jelly> pol reviewa se sprda s imenom
<jelly> reviewova*
<jelly> kaksetoopceveli na hrvatskom
<ivoks> to je nebitno
<ivoks> cha cha?
<ivoks> ca ca
<jelly> nič
<ivoks> A superphone with one touch to Facebook
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> a drugima treba vise dodira? :)
<jelly> da ima fejs gumb
<jelly> da mozes odmah fejsati ako ti se fejsa
<Mmike> jelly, :)
<Mmike> anti-fejser:)
<jelly> da bar imam fejs akaunt!
<SilverSpace> e da kakav ti je cha cha ...
<jelly> ok je.  Baterija traje 2 dana _jedva_ ali bolje ne ocekujem od smartphonea.  Mail i sms aplikacije su uredne, zvuk je ok na telefonu, headsetu, par puta kad sam stavio na speakerphone nisu se ljudi zalili da me ne cuju
<jelly> ima SE Asia firmver pa ne radi detekcija hrvackog bust signala, al zato je kostao 400kn manje
<jelly> busy
<jelly> angry birds znaju zastekati kad mijenja oglase ili ako se nesto desava u backgroundu
<jelly> ako stavis isti widget na dva ekrana, to su dva razlicita procesa - duplo memorije trosi, svaki se posebno updatea
<jelly> hrpa aplikacija ima problema za fizickom tastaturom
<jelly> sa*
<jelly> fali Alt tipka
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> kursori su na krivom mjestu (trebali bi biti na sredini gore, kao na blackberryju ili Palmu)
<jelly> al to se sve da podnijeti
<SilverSpace> telefon koo telefon :) jel ti sjvadra kaze da imas blackberry
<jelly> ne, to su mi govorili sa proslim Palm Treo 750
<jelly> da ima isti takav sa modernim OSom uzeo bi, ali djubrad od Palma je propala
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> steta ponadao sam se kad su najavili novotarje
<SilverSpace> ali propadose
<jelly> propali dvaput za redom
<SilverSpace> njih je sad netko kupio
<jelly> mislis, neko je kupio ostatke od HP-a?
<jelly> jer 90% ljudi koji su radili na hardveru i WebOSu je HP otpustio
<SilverSpace> neznam nesto je bilo govora da ce ih netko preuzeti
<jelly> e... uredjaj ima jako malo internog flasha, a Android izgleda hrpu aplikacija moze instalirati samo na interni flash
<SilverSpace> kaj java programi zvacu procesor na ubuntu nevjerojatno
<SilverSpace> jelly: je to je zajeb
<jelly> stavio sam par stvari, par updatea je povukao sam, i papa, vise nema mjesta
<SilverSpace> imas aplikaciju move to cdcard
<jelly> a hrpa tih aplikacija se moze samo djelomicno premjestiti na SD.  Od 11MB 6 ostane na internom storageu... wtf
<SilverSpace> aa
<civija> jelly: nemoj updateati sistemske aplikacije :)
<jelly> SilverSpace: to vec dodje na HTC-u, ne znam ima li razlike
<jelly> civija: da
<jelly> like... "nemoj applyati sigurnosne zakrpe"
 * jelly koluta ocima
<civija> jelly: ne to, nego zauzimaju duplo vise mjesta
<civija> i cas posla ti pojedu memoriju
<jelly> civija: ali to je to
<jelly> fejs jedino nisam dao da se updatea jer ga ionako ne koristim ;-)
<civija> kuzim ja sta ti mislis ali ionako brdo tih updatea nisu security update
<SilverSpace> ako je rootano mislim da onda mozes instalirati na sdc
<civija> moze se i bez roota
<SilverSpace> mozes premjestiti
<SilverSpace> ne instalirati
<civija> opet on
<civija> ja kazem da moze
<SilverSpace> ?
<civija> sta ti nije jasno?
<SilverSpace> kak
<civija> preko adb shella se promijeni default install location
<SilverSpace> kad ti market ne da
<civija> ne treba ti root za to
<civija> sta market ne da?
<civija> market nema veze s time, eventualno autor aplikacije ne da
<SilverSpace> daj neki how to
<civija> a to da autor ne da znaci da je lose napisao aplikaciju ...
<jelly> npr. ima neki MoboPlayer koji se da prebacit, a njegov 6MB codec pack optimiziran za određeni CPU se ne da, wtf
<chaky> ja se vise nisam htio jebati s time, pa sam kupio sgs2 s 16gb interne memorije + dodatna sd kartica :)
<SilverSpace> chaky: jel to sad svi novi imju
<chaky> SilverSpace: ne
<SilverSpace> znam da su nesto kod htc povecali
<chaky> htc sensation ima 1gb
<SilverSpace> ja vise na legend ne mogu ni nadograditi ako prije ne obrisem aplikaciju
<SilverSpace> :)
<OneKorea> koristi neko lubuntu?
<OneKorea> zanima me kolko memorije troši nakon boota, ja isprobavam u vmwareu i ima mi preko 200 mb, malo mi je puno to za lxde  ? 
<SilverSpace> zasto bi bilo puno
<OneKorea> jer lxde nakon boota je navodno (prema službenoj dokumentaciji) 50mb max težak
<SilverSpace> lxde da sam
<SilverSpace> ali ovdje ima toga dosta jos 
<SilverSpace> koliko rama imas
<OneKorea> konkretno? =)
<chaky> a gdje si ostavio kernel?
<OneKorea> :>
<chaky> servisi
<OneKorea> svejedno mi je 200 previse, puno previše
<OneKorea> vidi ovo: http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2010/09/16/look-out-ubuntu-look-out-arch-linux-mint-debian/
<OneKorea> tip ima 100mb sa gnome desktopom :]
<OneKorea> ovo Å¡to su buntu devovi napravili sa lxde je blasfemija!
<OneKorea> i apsurd.
<SilverSpace> koga briga danas za ram
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> opet ovi sa smijesnom rezolucijom http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/lenovo-c225-all-in-one/112056.aspx
<c0de> uf
<c0de> meni je xubuntu oke, pogotovo sad dok su unakazili mi gui s unityem
<c0de> nemrem si pomoci, ali ne funkcionira za mene unity, vjerujem da je to efekt da nemres uciti starog konja nove trikove
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> c0de: za godinu dana bi to moglo biti upotrebljivo
<ivoks> mora biti za 6 mjeseci :)
<SilverSpace> meni to sasvim ok radi na thinkPad edge
<SilverSpace> ovo se ceka http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5MRz52g-54
<jelly-home> ivoks: recimo da nemam toliko povjerenja s obzirom na do sad pokazano
<jelly-home> ali da, ako u LTS-u ne bude sve pic-pic, bit ce blamaze
<SilverSpace> ovaj mali lenovo stize mi pod bor
<ivoks> jelly-home: nece biti vecih novosti u za LTS; samo popravljanje
<jelly-home> tak i treba
<SilverSpace> 1/3 3:0
<SilverSpace> kaj ovdje fali 
<SilverSpace> http://pastebin.com/sNcAN55h
<jelly-home> fali support u aplikaciji za bilo sto osim us-ascii encodinga
<SilverSpace> hm
<SilverSpace> mislim da sam naso bilo je zakomentirano encode('ascii','ignore')+
<obruT> jel zna tko iz glave za neki utilitic za automatsku izmjenu subtitlova, recimo shiftanje vremena za specificirani period i tako to ? da ne pisem sad skriptu (izmisljam toplu vodu) :P
<obruT> nekad jako davno sam cak to radio to za .sub fajlove, ne znam ni sam di su mi te perluse :)
<jelly-home> ne, ali kad nadjes, javi
<ivoks> 4 0
<budz0r> SilverSpace: koliko love za taj mali lenovo?
<SilverSpace> ('Location')+': '+self.location)#.encode('ascii','ignore'))
<hbogner> obruT, u vlc-u mozes uzivo shiftati titlove, ali neznam jel ih moze snimiti
<hbogner> nekako sumnjam
<SilverSpace> kad maknem # kaze mi da nije sintaksa dobra
<SilverSpace> budz0r: za edge
<budz0r> SilverSpace: ne ovo kaj ti bude pod bor doslo
<SilverSpace> budz0r: neznam jos 
<budz0r> a ha
<budz0r> pa koliko je bez carine?
<SilverSpace> uglavnom trebao bi doc za bozic
<SilverSpace> nije jos u prodaji
<budz0r> a ha
<SilverSpace> budz0r: http://www.lenovo.com/products/us/desktop/ideacentre/q-series/q180/
<obruT> jelly-home: ako je gui alat ok - gnome-subtitles, vidio ga u repou pa sad uspjesno posiftao...
<SilverSpace> samo kaj moj sa intel grafickom ce doc
<SilverSpace> obruT: kaj ne valja u onom redu 
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> hbogner: evo uspio s gnome-subtitles... iako preferiram konzolne utile...
<jelly-home> obruT: ma bitno da radi!
<obruT> SilverSpace: kojem redu ? redu cega ? :)
<jelly-home> ak mogu rastegnut za par sekundi ili posiftat, super
<SilverSpace> ('Location')+': '+self.location)#.encode('ascii','ignore'))
<SilverSpace> kad maknem #
<SilverSpace> kaze da sintaksa ne valja
<obruT> a sta je prije tog reda ?
<obruT> nije isti broj zagrada sa # i bez #
<SilverSpace> http://pastebin.com/baUVysq8
<SilverSpace> evo taj dio
<obruT> ispred # stavi )
<obruT> ako hoces maknuti .encode poziv
<SilverSpace> ok popravio samsam
<SilverSpace> obruT: thx
<obruT> iako, tu je meni nesto sumnjivo :)
<obruT> ona zagrada nakon encodea je suvisna
<SilverSpace> da
<obruT> odnosno zadnja
<obruT> uglavnom zagrade :)
<SilverSpace> to sam maknuo i radi
<obruT> ok :)
<SilverSpace> moram jos pronaci di promjenit da za zadreb gleda vrijeme
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> kako me zivcira zvuk vode u centralnom grijanju
<jelly-home> ne bi trebao cuti zvuk vode.  Mozda imas mjehurice zraka
<jelly-home> ##hardware :-DD
<SilverSpace> obruT: i kod mene jedan ventil fucka 
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> whatever :) voda, zrak, ulje :) uglavnom, smeta :)
<obruT> vis, mogo bi Brazil pogledat, nisam dugo...
<SilverSpace> mamicu mu google mi izvuce wrijeme iz neke selendre silla
<SilverSpace> mamu mu ja sam u zg
<SilverSpace> naso
<SilverSpace> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/Screenshot%20at%202011-11-04%2020%3A55%3A41.png
<obruT> odo ja gledat nesto...
<SilverSpace> super indikator za vrijeme https://translations.launchpad.net/my-weather-indicator
<SilverSpace> https://launchpad.net/my-weather-indicator
<SilverSpace> 5:0
#ubuntu-hr 2011-11-05
<MmikeDOMA> imam zanimljivost sa ubuntu 11.10 :)
<MmikeDOMA> ako prebrzo tipkas, onda ne prihvaca znakove :)
<Mmike> curka ima password sa dva ista slova jedno pored drugog
<Mmike> i nije se mogla ulogirat osim ako izrazito polako ne tipka :)
<Mmike> ista stvar i kad upali libreoffice, terminal, bilo kaj
<ivoks> nis
<ivoks> tus, dorucak, bazen, pa put pod noge...
<ivoks> http://uk.flightaware.com/live/flight/AWE1590/history/20111105/1850Z/KMCO/KPHL
<ivoks> http://uk.flightaware.com/live/flight/AWE706/history/20111105/2225Z/KPHL/EDDM
<ivoks> http://uk.flightaware.com/live/flight/CLH1712/history/20111106/1025Z/EDDM/LDZA
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> ovo s tastaturom
<Mmike> za proispizdit
<Mmike> zanimljivo je da se to desilo nakon sto sam gnome3 instalirao
<Mmike> gnome-shell, pardon
<igustin> Mmike: sanity & reality check - na 10.10 ti je radilo sve :P
<igustin> nijedna distra, nijedna njena verzija, nije za stavljanje u produkciju niti sebi niti dumb korisnicima kratko iza izlaska
<jelly-home> osim Debiana
<igustin> lol
<jelly-home> <g>
<igustin> osim ako ne misliš na freeze izdanje? ;)
<igustin> i to možda ;)
<jelly-home> ne.  ni jedna distra nije za stavljanje u produkciju ak je ne znas popraviti
<igustin> ++
<jelly-home> ak ga znas popraviti i odrzavati, ma vozi gentoo brate mili
<drac0> zdravo
 * chaky nadogradjuje KDE 4.5.5 na 4.7.3 @ slackware-current :)
<drac0> kde sucks big time :)
<chaky> meni radi :P
<drac0> as do unity too :)
<chaky> unity sucks
<drac0> big time
<drac0> chaky, kako sgs2
<chaky> Desire mi preko noci otisao s 66% na 0% baterije, jer mi je gSiMiClock widget drzao wakelock nekoliko sati nastojeci dobiti lokaciju za prognozu vremena :)
<chaky> sgs2 radi, oxygen se uredno vrti
<drac0> vidim drzis se vanille :)
<chaky> eto da
<drac0> kod mene miui takodjer radi izvrsno
<drac0> preporodjeni desire :)
<chaky> :)
<chaky> meni je desire na cm7
<drac0> 7.1
<chaky> e da
<drac0> sta je uopce novo nisam ni gledao :)
<chaky> i manu 2.0.2 test kernel
<drac0> nice :)
<chaky> pa nista novo, sve isto :)
<drac0> probaj tiamat ;)
<drac0> zakon je kernel
<chaky> jesam, ali manu mi je nekako bolji, tip se drzi _thalamus kernela iz Oxygena
<drac0> aha
<chaky> ohoho, usmjesna nadogradnja KDE-a na 4.7.3
<chaky> *uspjesna
<drac0> sta je to, compiz?
<SilverSpace> vece
<drac0> oy SilverMan :)
<SilverSpace> rooteri diste
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> tu smo
<drac0> kako ona tvoja htc pila :)
<chaky|lap> Linux slacklap 2.6.38.7 #3 SMP Sun May 22 16:21:50 CDT 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T5750  @ 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<SilverSpace> drac0: radi
<drac0> SilverSpace, froyo? :)
<SilverSpace> cekam proljece da nesto drugo uzmem
<chaky|lap> drac0: budi bez brige, silver ce uskoro na to staviti ICS
<SilverSpace> da froyo
<drac0> :)
<drac0> novi nexus je jako dobar
<SilverSpace> chaky|lap: ubuntu ide gore
<SilverSpace> :)
<chaky|lap> navodno je losiji od scs2
<drac0> samo sdcard fali
<drac0> sve ostalo je bolje
<chaky|lap> sgs2
<SilverSpace> Samsung Note
<drac0> preveliko :)
<chaky|lap> navodno mu ni ekran nije bolji od sgs2
<chaky|lap> osim sto je veci
<drac0> isti su :)
<chaky|lap> nope
<SilverSpace> drac0: pitaj svoju babu jer preveliko :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, a di ces ti sada s 3" na 5" i nesto :)
<chaky|lap> kupuje se Note?
<drac0> kako ne chaky
<drac0> veca reza, ista tehnologija
<SilverSpace> drac0: :) 
<drac0> jedini na trzistu kome je samsung dao najnoviji ekran
<SilverSpace> vidjet cu koliko ce note uopce kostati
<CrazyLemon> kod nas su cijene oko 540€ :)
<drac0> http://youtu.be/eZ7ImcHAT2E
<SilverSpace> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/PB050153.resized.JPG
<SilverSpace> drac0: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfMmMrUwRnI
<drac0> kaj si lud :)
<drac0> ogromno je djubre
<drac0> pa glava ti je premala za to :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: daj pogledaj uopce nije preveliko http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AR1EWXp-ucs&feature=related
<SilverSpace> taman
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> :)
<drac0> to je samo ok ak stojis pokraj audija q7 :)
<drac0> pa to ne mozes na bikeu furati kaj si lud
<drac0> radije onda galaxy tab 7.7 :)
<SilverSpace> a ne
<SilverSpace> to je preveliko
<SilverSpace> ovih 5.3" taman
<drac0> :)
<drac0> odoh nesto pojest ...
<SilverSpace> samo mislim da ce mi to biti preskupo
<SilverSpace> morao bi si kupit novi ssd
<SilverSpace> al cekam neki Qnešto 
<OneKorea> 
<SilverSpace> ok
<Marko_> ej 
<Marko_> ima koga
<jelly-home> nema
<Marko_> pozz
<Marko_> aha 
<Marko_> imam ubuntu 11.10 evo koristim gnome 3 shell i evo ponekad mi slika trza u čemu bi bio problem ? 
<Marko_> vlasnicke drivere za grafu ne koristim, samo opensource koji dolaze uz linux
<Marko_> moze netko reći sto da napravim ? 
<SilverSpace> kako trzne
<Vlado9A3CY> Marko_, to ti se stalno dogadja ili samo povremeno? Meni se to ponekad dogodi... ali nakon restarta radi okay
<Marko_> ma počelo je prije 2 dana
<Marko_> i sve često se desava, restart ne pomaze
<Marko_> ma tad sam skinuo neki update
<Marko_> mora da mi je nesto zbrčkao
<Vlado9A3CY> moze bit :)
<Marko_> sto bi ti napravio na mom mjestu, dal se moze vidjeti kako rade driveri za grafu ili ? 
<Marko_> e sad silver nisam vidio tvoju poruku
<Marko_> ma trza pomalo
<Marko_> kao da na tv nije antena dobro spojena
<Marko_> tj loš prijam 
<Marko_> :D 
<Marko_> mozda
<Marko_> unity koristi compiz
<Marko_> gnome 3 shell koristi mutter
<Marko_> mozda je do toga ? 
<Vlado9A3CY> ne znam... si probao pitati na forumu?
<Marko_> nisam
<Marko_> htio sam se prvo posavjetovati sa vama
<SilverSpace> ne znam koristim unity i nemam taj problem
<SilverSpace> inace mi je znalo to zatreptati na 10.04
<Marko_> aha
<Vlado9A3CY> kod mene znam da je u pitanju graficka jer mi se potpuno jednako dogadjalo i prije s drugim distribucijama... a i pod windowsima
<SilverSpace> sad na oneiric vise ne trepta
<SilverSpace> intel grafa
<Marko_> aha
<Marko_> ma imam oneiric 
<Marko_> već tjedan dana
<Marko_> više
<Marko_> a tek prije 2 dana je to počelo
<Marko_> a prije toga uopče nije 
<Marko_> mislim na prethdonim distrama
<Marko_> nesto se poremetilo u paketima
<Marko_> mislim
<Marko_> dal koristi oneiric xorg ? 
<Marko_> mozda da reinstaliram xorg ? 
<SilverSpace> ne znam 
<SilverSpace> ima li sto u logu
<SilverSpace> jes pogledao
<Marko_> u kojem logu 
<Marko_> reci mi kak da dođem do njega
<SilverSpace> svi ti logovi stoje u /var/log
<SilverSpace> sys log xorg log
<Marko_> ćek nemam sys instaliram ga
<SilverSpace> syslog
<SilverSpace> tamo di sam ti reko
<SilverSpace> naprimjer log mozes pratit i uzivo u terminalu 
<SilverSpace> tail -f /var/log/syslog
<SilverSpace> mozda i vidis nesto 
<Marko_> kamo stavljate 
<Marko_> hrpu tekstova
<Marko_> zaboravio link
<Marko_> ima jedan host za tekstove
<Marko_> pa da vama pokazem
<Marko_> pastebin.com
<SilverSpace> da
<Marko_> http://pastebin.com/AGJuhmHL
<Marko_> to mi ispisuje
<Marko_> za ovo zajdne
<SilverSpace> tako pratis log 
<SilverSpace> tail -f /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Mmike> rijesio sam problem s tipkovnicom
<Mmike> automagicaly su se ukljucile accessability opcije
<Mmike> prepotrgano je to sve, pre potrgano
<undertkh> pogledajte se
#ubuntu-hr 2011-11-06
<SilverSpace> zjev zjev
<hbogner> pozdrav
<sale> zivio precednik! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xiPCrdSAx0
<sale> ivoks: ^^ :-)
<ivoks> da, nisam to stigao ni pogledati
<ivoks> cim sam dosao u hr, docekala me vijest kako mi je kum stradao u prometnoj
<sale> a u q
<sale> nadam se da je samo lakse stradao
<ivoks> ne, poginuo
<sale> uh. Moja sucut
<ivoks> hvala
<ivoks> na zalost, ne mozes tu nista
<ivoks> tko je ovaj aptitude8?
<ivoks> tja. ispalo bi to jos bolje da sam znao sto ce me pitati... ili da sam znao da ce TV doci
<ivoks> bar bi se obrijao
<ivoks> sale: dolazis ti u rijeku?
<ivoks> jesi dobio poziv?
<sale> ivoks: jesam. Cak sam se nasao s Albertom, ali nisam u mogucnosti doci. Taj dan se taman vracam iz Berlina
<ivoks> albertom?
<ivoks> ha, novak
<sale> da
<ivoks> hm... utorak, rijeka
<ivoks> a za vikend sam u splitu
<ivoks> sale: bas nikako ne stignes? :)
<ivoks> mozemo srediti da udruga plati put
<sale> :-)
<sale> ne, nikako ne stignem
<ivoks> a dobro, onda cu ja otici
<sale> da je u srijedu, ili jos bolje cetvrtak, mogao bih se pojaviti
<ivoks> tjedan dana ganjam bug u jednom softveru
<ivoks> dok nisam slucajno skuzio kako radi na svim novijim verzijama
<ivoks> (ubuntua)
<ivoks> cini se da je glib potrgan u lucidu
<ivoks> taj gnome nemre nis dobro izbacit
<ivoks> :) </rant>
<sale> ivoks: http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/2011/11/06/e-hrvatska-ubuntu-11-10-reportaza/ :-)
<ivoks> eh
<jelly-home> jel nemre nis dobro, ili su popravili i u novijim verzijama radi ok?  Odluci se
#ubuntu-hr 2012-10-29
<jelly-home> http://danas.net.hr/2012/10/28/0246007.55.jpg
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/578618_4836467470052_691783424_n.jpg
<dodobas> yelaok
<jelly-home> dodobas je grozno nesuvisao s prvom recenicom ujutro
<jelly-home> dodobas: prvo se umit i popit kavu, onda irc!
<dodobas> jelly-home: vec dva puta premrzao :)
<dodobas> kavu ne konzumiram :)
<jelly-home> onda... zeleni caj
<dodobas> upravo se paca u toploj vodi
<jelly-home> morat cu stavi cvijece unutra da se ne smrzne
<calmpitbull> dobro jutro
<obruT> premrzao ? pa nije tak hladno :)
<dodobas> obruT: pa nije ako si dovoljno pametan da uzmes deblju jaknu... :)
<weshmashian> \o
<dodobas> NSFW -> http://img709.imageshack.us/img709/2910/metnem.jpg
<SilverSpace> jutrooooo
<BotaniCar|2> bas sam prase, nisam vam ni dobro jutro pozelio :) JUTAAAR ! 
<Vjetar> jutar bot
<BotaniCar|2> Kaima, ljudstvo ? Ste se toplo obukli ? :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: ne izlazim van :)
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: moram te ugnjaviti ovaj tjedan da razmjenimo :) Ti meni rakiju, ja tebi prehladu :)
<SilverSpace> hm moram po netjaka u vrtic :(
<BotaniCar|2> tamo sam i ja svoju 'robu'' dobio :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: ha daa hebga ja vec jednu prebolio :)
<BotaniCar|2> Ajde, ti spricas na nos, ja na dupe, opet si bolje prosao :)=
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> zasto su izbacili iz programa da se direktno moze na launchpad.net prevodenje
<BotaniCar|2> Zasto bilo tko moze prevoditi ? :) par sam se puta tak fino nasmijao prijevodima i zakljucio da ih rade konobari-hobisti :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: zasto bilo tko moze pisati kod?
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: suglasan !!
<jelly> zato sto je to POANTA open sorsa, BotaniCar|2 
<jelly> ak ti smeta, popravi
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: poanta je nedostatak kontrole kvalitete ? :) 
<jelly> ak fali prijevod, prevedi
<BotaniCar|2> ili poslijedica ?
<jelly> QA također rade volonteri
<jelly> Canonical samo prodaje support :-D
<BotaniCar|2> zalosno, ako ni oni nemaju kvalifikacije :) Kukam oko nedostatka 'ulaznog filtera' :)
<weshmashian> kad pogledam prijevode na 'rvackim windouzama ponekad mi dodje zal kaj se to nemre mijenjat :)
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: ali moze, procedura je: uocis > prijavis > cekas fix :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: do tad ce XP bit dobrano unsupported :)
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: nisi na vrijeme uocio :)
<weshmashian> a i ne isplati mi se za 2-3 juzera prijavljivat :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: srecom!
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: zato mozes promjeniti ako ti se ne svida :)
<SilverSpace> eto zato i pitam kaj sam naletio na glupost 
<SilverSpace> tj. krivi prevod :)
<jelly> zapravo, i u Windowsima bi mogao promijeniti samo resurse di je tekst, zar ne
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: znaci, ako ja znam nesto prevesti, a ti ne, ali si ,recimo, zlonamjeran ; ti moj ispravan prijevod mozes zamijeniti bilo cim,a  ja se samo mogu nadati da neka teta u QA nece odobriti ?
<weshmashian> jelly: no idea, nije me pretjerano zanimalo :D
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: nisam siguran da mozes slipstrimati language pack u windowsima
<BotaniCar|2> odnosno , njegov sadrzaj
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: mislio sam drito u exe ili dll koji već ima ružan prijevod
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: to bi bilo pre lako :( 
<weshmashian> mrmlj, dost mi je kaj moram sa hexom neke stvari mijenjat u prastaroj clipperusi
<weshmashian> da neb' jos po windouzima isto tak serafit :)
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: ionak ne bi nikaj citljivo dobil :)
<jelly> zlonamjerno trganje prijevoda možeš uvijek prijaviti kao security nedostatak, valjda
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, cini se da cu potrosit 800 kuna na graficku! :)
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: mozda sam dao los primjer/upit
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeT: ujebate, pa kaj bus kupil ? 
<jelly> pa onda SilverSpace mora otvoriti novi launchpad account kad mu zalockaju jedan
<BotaniCar|2> auu
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, GTX650 neku :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: jebote, za to si novu firmu otvoris :D
<Mmike> weshmashian, da, i ja velim
<weshmashian> a ti graficke kupujes :)
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: sunac ti, imal bus karticu kao da se fakat igras nekad :)
<jelly> Mmike: jel to Kepler
<Mmike> weshmashian, al' starcima od zene treba kartica, pa cu im dat (poklonit) svoju, a sebi kupit tu :)
<Mmike> jelly, cini se da je
<weshmashian> :D
<jelly> GTX650 Ti izgleda je, al nisam siguran za bez-Ti
<BotaniCar|2> "lfd on DOLS-A: blocked 220.226.190.92 (IN/India/-)" ... kak je taj CSF prepredobar
<Mmike> jelly, je
<jelly> http://www.hardwarezone.com.sg/feature-nvidia-geforce-gtx-650-ti-budget-kepler-bite-0
<jelly> aha
<jelly> CSF?
<jelly> lfd? DOLS-A??
<BotaniCar|2> jelly:  http://configserver.com/cp/csf.html , LFD je jedan od dva servisa koji ga nose, DOLS-A je moja kanta, Indija je jedna zemlja za koju sam samo cuo 
<Mmike> jelly, Ti je oko 300 kuna skuplja, a ovo je na samom rubu isplativosti
<Mmike> reko, ak cu morat starcima joj kupit karticu za 300-400 kuna dodam jos toliko i kupim sebi nesto pristojno
<jelly> meni to takitak ne igra jer bi morao kupiti grafu i još napajanje
 * BotaniCar|2 gleda UPS monitor , ovaj mu kaze da PC trosi 150W , s 2 virtualke koje rostaju svoje
<BotaniCar|2> i imam graficku :) !
<BotaniCar|2> Brijemd a mi akvarij trosi vise struje nego komp
<obruT> BotaniCar|2: sta drzis unutra ? morske pse ? :)
<BotaniCar|2> obruT: invertne elektricne jegulje :)
<Mmike> jelly, ja imam neko 650W napajanje koje sam dobio pred jedno pol godine, tak da...
<Mmike> ono kaj ja moram kupit je nova ploca, i7 i minimalno 16GB RAMa
<obruT> BotaniCar|2: onda razumljivo :)
<BotaniCar|2> Umjesto da te prasnu strujom, one povuku kilovat iz mreze svaki put kad ih uplasis :)
<Mmike> al' to mi je oko 3-4k kuna, to cu prije nove godine
<obruT> BotaniCar|2: samo pazi da ti hepovci ne uvale limitator :)
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: zake 7 , a ne i5 ? 
<BotaniCar|2> obruT: zadnji HEPovac koji mi je dosao doma je dobio jasnu poruku da od mene moze izaci samo s nogama naprijed :)
<obruT> hehe :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, i5 je slower nego i7
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: samo clock ,znaci ?
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: kaj, zaprijetio si mu da ces ga napit? :)
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: i to si sam tak stavio na server bez primisli?
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: nisam se tog sjetio :) zadnji put kad su mi dosli doma, dosli su mi gasit struju jer nisam platio. Velim frajeru da nisam dobio ni racun, kamoli opomenu i nek se goni, on ode, i ja u sanducicu nadjem opomenu ( bez datuma slanja), a suseda veli da ga je vidjela da nekaj stavlja 
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: stavio sam na server, ne bez primisli. Imas konkretne zamjerke, ili ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Core
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: *nekaj stavlja u sanducic
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: lijep link, pitao sam za tvoje razloge, ne razlike u specki 
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, jaci/bolji/brzi, ukratko
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: oh, pa krasno :)
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: You shall not: modify, adapt, merge, translate, decompile, disassemble, or reverse engineer the Product
<weshmashian> what about 'use'?
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: si guglal kak se standardni i7 nosi s clockanim i5 ? naime, ja sam pred jedno godinu dana isto gledao , i (po onda dostupnim podacima) mi i7 nije dal nikaj kaj nisam mogao dobiti od clockanog i65,  - osim kaj je i7 bil skuplji
<jelly> weshmashian: diskutabilno
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: mogu koristiti, i nemam potrebu za modifikacijama - kak je, tak radi, u konf fajli mogu promijeniti sve za sto mi servis sluzi. 
<weshmashian> hm, mozda bas i nije najpametnije vrtit irssi u full screenu...
<jelly> instaliras skripte al ih ne smijes mijenjat ak se nes slucajno strga
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, zato procitas onaj link pa sve znas :)
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: nish se ne strga
<jelly> za sad
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: citao sam ga jos onomad, i ne raspravljam se s tobom, samo sam pitao.
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: vec cca 3 godine to trosim 
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: i ak se strga, bum zgasil, digao iprulZe i bok - dok ne pokrpaju
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, i5 nema HT, ima manje kesa, QPi i tak
<Mmike> iako, mozda imas pravo, budem dobro vagnuo prije nego se na i7 odlucim
<BotaniCar|2> kak nema hyperthreading ?
<BotaniCar|2> joj da, nema :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: ne ide to tako sa prevodom ti samo mozes predloziti prevod ;) netko mjerodavan ce ti ga odobriti kako je i dogovoreno :)
<BotaniCar|2> al, mislim, 4 kora, meni fakat nije trebalo
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: po cemu su ljudi koji odobravaju mjerodavni da odobre ? To su lektori iz RH koji volontiraju ?
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: obicno je to nekakav l18n tim 
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: "HT was a marketing gimmick , about 6 business apps could use it
<BotaniCar|2> Source(s):
<BotaniCar|2> 20 years as a computer electronics technician in the US Air Force and aerospace industry"
<jelly> ak imas puno srece bit ce i neki profesionalac u timu al ne nadaj se
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, sestri kupio i5 proslu zimu - u multithreadanim aplikacijama ima iste performanse k'o moj 1090T (Amd X6 - 6jezgreni), al' u singlehtreadanim stvarima je i5 fino brzi
<Mmike> HT je bio gimmick davno prije, danas vise nije
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: ne pljuckam ja po konceptu, Bo(n)g zna da sam imao posla s nepismenim profesionalnim prevoditeljima, samo pitam 
<Mmike> mysql/postgres imaju oko 30% bolje perormanse na serverima koji imaju HT upaljen
<jelly> slozio bi se za onu prvu implementaciju na P4 i Xeonima te generacije
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeT: to pretpostavlja da je kanta tak udavljena da to treba, zar ne ? Vrijedjam, ali dvojim da bi ti na testnim virtualkama doma i ova 4 cora zabio 
<jelly> al cak i moj i3 540 i i5 660 rade korisne stvari bolje sa HT
<jelly> 1/3 kraće buildanje kernela
<BotaniCar|2> o0o0o
<BotaniCar|2> ./me takes notes
<jelly> znači nije kao dvije dodatne kore, al fakat je kao jedna
<jelly> a na sandybridge i ivybridge koji imaju vise cachea bi trebalo biti i korisnije
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: a jel kompajler zna koristiti CUDA-enabled graficku, ako ju imam ?
<Mmike> jelly, cek, pa i3/i5 nemaju HT
<jelly> pfft
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: gcc?  Cisto sumnjam
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: steta, razlika u cijeni izmedju 2 CPUa zna bit reda velicine cijene jeftinije graficke :) 
<jelly> kompajliranje nije bas visoko paraleliza...bilno
<jelly> Mmike: i3 540
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: ne nego je to sve dogovoreno prije 
<jelly> Mmike: clarkdale, generacija prije sandybridge
<SilverSpace> dok ti nisi jos bio ovdje na kanalu
<SilverSpace> ima i wiki ubuntu hr di su neke smjernice odredene 
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: thx
<Mmike> jelly, vish, to nism znao
<SilverSpace> hajde pomoc ovu recenicu prevesti 
<SilverSpace> No OAuth credentials passed in or found in the system.
<dodobas> 'ba ne seri, nemaš pristup'
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: vec sam ti prosli tjedan ponudio prijevod, pa si rekao da se neces ni zajebavati s tim :)
<Mmike> Processing config file: /usr/local/apache/conf.d/zombieapocalypsesurvivalguide.net.conf
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> eto, nije pornjava sve :)
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: 'OAuth vjerodajnice nisu proslijedjene ili pronadjene' aka 'what dodobas said' :)
<BotaniCar|2> Nije u sisama sveeee , nije dok ima za meneeeee
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: ma da ne sjecam se :)
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace:  :)
<BotaniCar|2> eto ti kad pijes :)
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: nova grafulja ne bu imala HDMI/viewport ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, bude
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: kad telkach mijenjas ? :D
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> iza nove godine, cini se
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesi ti uopce probao rakijetinu? nisi uopce reko kakva ti je :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, rakijetine nema pola vec :)
<BotaniCar|2> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/544745_119440351546816_1512154164_n.jpg
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :)
<SilverSpace> evo ima sad i friske ovogodisnje :)
<SilverSpace> fuj moram van na zimu
<SilverSpace> http://openweathermap.org/maps?zoom=8&lat=45.27142&lon=16.814&layers=BFTTFFT
<obruT> ma kakva zima... vani je sasma ugodno :) dok se babe secu po vani, zime nema
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar|2> bah, kad primjetis da su umjesto zgodnih zagrepcanki vani njihove debele sestre u bundama - zima je 
<SilverSpace> pa i nije tako prezima 
<weshmashian> Mmike: malo ti spor zombie...guide na prvi load :)
<Mmike> neki prastari stroj je to
<Mmike> sa 6 gigi rama i 1239412391423 sajtova gore
<BotaniCar> Reakcije 'senio system admin'-a kad im kazes da ne seru znaju biti urnebesne :) 
<BotaniCar> Upravo mi je jedan centos baja shutio minutu u slusalicu :) Nakon sto sam mu rekao da sam ga nazvao za centos-specific savjet, a ne povijesne price o linux arhitekturi. 
<Mmike> masa sistemaca misli da prica s debilima
<Mmike> samo 5% klijenata s kojima radim actually kuzi to sto radim i zasto radim
<Mmike> pa valjda zato
<Mmike> meni jucer amis podrskovnik rekao da rebootam racunalo, i ustrajao je u tome
<Mmike> jer sam imao max 2Mbit/s 
<BotaniCar> kuis, i ja sam sistemac, ali kad me netko nazove ne krenem s postavkom da je onaj drugi nepismen .. 
<BotaniCar> no, ja sam bolje placen nego pol drugih sistemaca koej znam, moglo bi imati veze ;)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: i jesi li rebootao :))
<Mmike> SilverSpace, sad ih zovem i vele mi da nisu nista jos radili
<Mmike> a sve radi
<Mmike> od 6 ujutro
<Mmike> a u ponoc nije radilo
<Mmike> cudni postaju
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: mrmlj, ja tu imam lika koji krece objasnjavat od adama i eve
<weshmashian> i to za stvari koje sam mu ja iso objasnjavat.. go figure
<BotaniCar> e, ovo potonje :) Do jaja :)
<weshmashian> a svi ostali daju sture do nikakve informacije bas onda kad mi treba nekaj detaljno
<BotaniCar> na to sam se nekak navikao i ne smeta mi . Smeta mi kad pitam koliko je 2+2 ,a dobijem povijest arapskih zemalja i odakle su brojevi koje danas koristimo dosli, a ne dobijem 4 ili bar 5 kao odgovor :)
<weshmashian> a dobro, ovaj svima krene odgovarat ko da su debili (citat jednog korisnika) :)
<BotaniCar> Imam na jednom serveru stalno firewall poruke poput ove: Oct 29 13:10:52 globecatdp kernel: Firewall: *UDP_IN Blocked* IN=eth5 OUT= MAC=ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:00:0c:42:ed:2f:af:08:00 SRC=213.186.17.98 DST=255.255.255.255 LEN=121 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=5678 DPT=5678 LEN=101
<BotaniCar> kak je server u hosting sali,pretpostavljam da je na istom switchu neki server veseljak, se mogu prek hosting providera rijesiti toga, ili kog bi vi davili ?
<drj_cro> BotaniCar: imas 213.186.17.98?
<BotaniCar> drj_cro: ja sam na 213.186.16.xxx s svojim serverima
<BotaniCar> ( me prepares to be flooded)
<drj_cro> to ti moj mikrotik tam spama :)
<BotaniCar> drj_cro: as for my question, to prek hosting centar supporta hendlam, ili ?
<BotaniCar> Napokon sam ga nasao ! 'larin izbor - izgubljeni princ (2012)' :) Decki, danas bum mozda i fukal kad zena vidi kaj imam :)
<weshmashian> o_O
<obruT> koga bus fukal ? :)
<BotaniCar> Zenu, ako ne bum posebno sretne .. ruke :) 
<obruT> zenu ? :) zasto bi itko htio fukat zenu :)
<weshmashian> ovisi ciju...
<weshmashian> :)
<obruT> weshmashian: u biti da :)
<BotaniCar> obruT: pa ne bu mi dete dobilo brata/sestru, ako se ne oznojim malo :)
<SilverSpace> vis vis
<Mmike> ta-dah!
<BotaniCar> tah-da ! 
<Mmike> GTX650 je tu
<BotaniCar> opal ! 
<BotaniCar> imas farCry novi ?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> al' bi bas mogo sad imat :)
<BotaniCar> Moralo bi ! :)
<BotaniCar> Kupil bush prek STEAM-a, a ne torrental, jelda ? :D
<Mmike> naraavnoo!
<Mmike> BotaniCar, jedem Kresicev ajvar!
<Mmike> i fakat nije los!
<BotaniCar> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uucHVfzxD6E !!!
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Septica Bodyguard, Views: 7188, Rating: 100.0%
<BotaniCar> Mmike: da se cesce sjednemo, mozda bi probao i moj :) 
<Mmike> idiupizdumater
<Mmike> srijeda?
<Mmike> zena ide partijat nekud, ja nemrem to vise
<BotaniCar> Generalno, moze :) Idemo mi partijat nekam jedan dan ? Onak, penzionerski ? :)
<BotaniCar> nego, Mmike kaj si narezal uz taj ajvar (osim kruha) ?
<Mmike> nista
<Mmike> samo kruh
<BotaniCar> eh, i to je fino
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/hakom-koncesija-lte-300-milijuna-kuna/119459.aspx
<BotaniCar> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=oKL2akif-0o
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Septica - Božićna (Nisam vratio oružje u MUP), Views: 11609, Rating: 100.0%
<jelly> SilverSpace: to su bivši TV kanali
<BotaniCar> "Dinosaurs Were Made Up by the CIA to Discourage Time Travel"
<jelly> sounds legit
<BotaniCar> LOL: https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/59399_341301155965365_281257453_n.jpg
<jelly> her name is Rio and she dances on the sand
<jelly> (totalno nevezano, samo ubacujem bubu u uho)
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> Vadi tu bubu i rec' oklen to ? :)
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3W6yf6c-FA
<datase> jelly: Title: Duran Duran - Rio, Views: 3430001, Rating: 97.74772%
<Mmike> bem ti poso
<Mmike> nikak ugasit komp i isprobat kartuljetku
<Mmike> iako, sve igre koje imam, GeForce GTX 260 je radila skroz ok
<Mmike> os[Linux 2.6.38-16-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "natty" 11.04] cpu[6 x AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1090T Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 3.20GHz] mem[Physical: 7.8GB, 37.8% free] disk[Total: 926.1GB, 24.2% free] video[nVidia Corporation GT200 [GeForce GTX 260]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia]
<vileni> imam i ja tu :)
<jelly> koliki bentilator ima ta GTX260?
<vileni> ovisi o proizvodjacu vjerojatno
<Mmike> jelly, pa, neznam, sad, tocno
<Mmike> osh da fotkam kad izvadim?
<Mmike> mrcina je kartica
<Mmike> da mi je nac neki cuda test pa da bas izmjerim
<vileni> mislim da je moja ovakva http://goo.gl/wgbB4
<jelly> moja GT220 ima mali 8cm valjda
 * BotaniCar ima grafulju s pasivnim kulerom i bez pristeka za dodatno napajanje, i sve igra s njom :)
<BotaniCar> "sve" :( 
<jelly> brijem da bi ova moja isla na pasivu bez problema
 * weshmashian nema grafulju i poceo igrat HL2 opet :)
<BotaniCar> A ja brijem da pol deklarirane potrosnje koju graficka ima, ovih dana ode na kuler :)
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: kak u terminalu igras HL ? :D
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: radijacija kompjuktora/monitora mi skracuje vrijeme poluraspada... :)
<vileni> moja vrti i bf3 na low/medium 
<vileni> steta sto nemam bas vremena za to
<BotaniCar> nda, taj kljucni element koji sjebe sve rasne gejmere (nas tu ,jel) .. vrijeme .. 
 * jelly kupio humble bundle igrice za linux 10 komada, odigrao jednu do pola i pustio
<BotaniCar> jelly: igrice bez DirectX-a i Physix-a nisu. 
<jelly> pa ima neki phys neš
<jelly> kajjaznam
<vileni> hmda, ja kupio 50ak igara na popustima raznim, neke i bez
<weshmashian> nego, zna netko kak se zove onaj trojan/virus/stolivec koji hijackne stroj i trazi uplatu od xxx novaca da se dobije nazad kontrola?
<weshmashian> win related, jel'
<vileni> a vremena imam za jednu, svaki drugi dan
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: onaj kaj se predstavlja kao MUP ? Ne znam, samo sam cuo za to 
<weshmashian> vileni: uh, pa dobar si, ja jednom mjesecno mozda uspijem pokrenut nekaj :)
<vileni> weshmashian: ti imas bebacha, nismo u istoj kategoriji :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: ma ko MUP/FBI/CIA/KGB/UDBA
<jelly> još razmišljam uzeti http://www.gog.com/interplay samo zbog fallout serije
<weshmashian> vileni: pfff :)
<BotaniCar> <3 fallout <3
<vileni> btw, ima netko usb tv karticu koja sigurno radi na linuxu? dolaze mi neki gosti koji ne mogu bez tv-a 
<BotaniCar> jelly: nekaj citam da su revamp prvog fallouta napravili , samo da ga mogu nastaviti prodavati za post-XP windowse :)
<jelly> ja sam cuo za revamp HL, black mesa source
 * BotaniCar nema reflekse za pucacine,a ne da mu se biti pokretna meta
<vileni> dobar je black mesa
<jelly> http://release.blackmesasource.com/
<vileni> mislim da samo trebas imati neku source igru kupljenu za engine, inace je free
<BotaniCar> weshmashian:  LOL: https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/36309_2553627736353_1404464697_n.jpg , mislim da cu i ja ovako :)
<jelly> ObXkcd: http://xkcd.com/606/
<jelly> sto je super, Linux i Wine otprilike treba 3-4 godine da se toliko stara igrica dobro vrti na istom
<BotaniCar> :) 
<jelly> doduše za Descent 2 treba dosbox, jeli
<vileni> sad ce valve/steam nativno podrzavati neke
<vileni> tf2, l4d prvo mislim
<BotaniCar> Odgovara mi svaka izlika osim istine (nemrem to financijski pratiti) da igram stare igre na starom kompu
<jelly> l4d2, i jos par starijih... portal brijem
<vileni> ali ako ide l4d2 trebao bi i komplet hl2 serijal?
<jelly> ili tf2
<jelly> ma znan da je neki 2
<vileni> da, l4d2 su testirali, ispao im je nesto brzi nego na win
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: ahahahahaha
<weshmashian> hmda, black mesa, trebo bi i to probat :)
<BotaniCar> http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/supported_features.png
<BotaniCar> sad ce me banat odavde :)
<weshmashian> :))
<weshmashian> mrmlj, trebam si danas slozit laptop, zatvorit se u ormar i delat..
<BotaniCar> ja sam opet zaboravio slozit zenin laptop, znaci da bu htjela gledati larin izbor preko mojeg .. kak se sam uvalim u sranje .. 
<weshmashian> nije li to mala cijena za (navodni) fuk? :)
 * BotaniCar computing ... computing .. BSOD
<weshmashian> a izmedju ostalog, ko ce klinca zabavljat dok ona gleda? :)
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: ja imam kulturno dete, u 20h  on vec spava ! :) A tko gleda telku / dodje do kompa ranije 
<weshmashian> jeb'se
<weshmashian> :)
<BotaniCar> a cuj, kak si skuhas, tak jedes :)
<weshmashian> ma ide i ovo cudoviste rano krmit kad je u vrticu :)
<BotaniCar> Cak ni budjenje u 6 nije downside, da nemam dete, N puta bi zaspal na posel :)
<weshmashian> hehe
 * weshmashian se zabavlja sa ssl unknow errorima
<BotaniCar> daj meni jedan, danas mi nikaj nije strgano cijeli dan .. funny monday
<weshmashian> etot': Net::SSLeay::connect -> -1 :)
<BotaniCar> kak dodjes do takve greske ? :D
<BotaniCar> kak uopce znas da je to greska ? :D
<jelly> pa -2
<jelly> er
<jelly> -1
<jelly> nemre bit success da se na glavu postaviš
<BotaniCar> osim ako si to ocekivao 
<jelly> to čak ni PowerShellu nije success
 * BotaniCar se zagrcne od smijeha
<weshmashian> :))
<BotaniCar> Net::SSLeay::trace = 2
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: jednostavno dodjem, pokusavam otvorit https konekciju i onda se ssleay usere
<BotaniCar> trejsaj, pa vidi kaj se desava
<jelly> zašto powershell?  Zato što:  powershell.exe -File skripta_koja_ne_postoji.ps1 ---> exit status 0! 
<BotaniCar> jelly: vish kak su mudri u MSu, nemres dobiti gresku nikak i nikad, ako i ne radi, bar ne baca errore == zero stress
<jelly> aha, i onda tri mjeseca kasnije ustanoviš da nema backupa
<BotaniCar> Znaci da ti nije ni trebao ! :) 
<jelly> ... pred _revizorom_
 * BotaniCar se opet zagrcne
<jelly> :-D
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: trejsam vec prek IO::Socket::SSL
<jelly> weshmashian: a jel radi onak na ruke, openssl s_client -connect server:port 
<weshmashian> jelly: da
<jelly> ili stunnel ili kaj već piješ
<weshmashian> tocno to kaj si napisal dela bez greske
<jelly> damn
<weshmashian> yup
<weshmashian> :D
<jelly> znači da si u onih 10% slučajeva kad stvarn neš ne radi ;-)
<weshmashian> na sve tri verzije openssl-a koje sam uspio skompajlirat ili nabavit
<weshmashian> yay!
<jelly> a verzija perla i Net::SSLEay 
<weshmashian> perl 5.16.1, net ssleay.. hm, zadnji isto cini mi se
<jelly> ha... previše novo
<weshmashian> net ssleay 1.48
<jelly> jel public servis da se ja probam zakačit
<jelly> sa prokušanim Debian 5
<BotaniCar> da, daj link da sjebemo nekaj drugo ! 
<weshmashian> servis je ok, uredno se nakacim sa istom skriptuljinom (perl 5.16, isto zadnji net ssleay) sa drugog stroja
<jelly> hmph
<weshmashian> i, neb' vjerovali, sa windouza, al' ne sa tom skriptuljinom :)
<jelly> čudno je to, da je problem u recimo certifikatu onda bi i openssl client gnjavio
<weshmashian> inace, radi se o servisu za fiškalizaciju
<weshmashian> pa, cim maknem cert gnjavi, al' to pod linuxom
<jelly> tak i treba
<weshmashian> ovo me veseli na sco-u
<jelly> ahaaa
<jelly> jebo SCO!
<weshmashian> jebo!
<jelly> \o/
<jelly> to je onaj di si sve ručno kompajlirao jeli
<weshmashian> ae
<weshmashian> po 1337 puta
<jelly> statički perl i tak to
<weshmashian> yup
<jelly> libnet-ssleay-perl: Installed: 1.48-1+b1 Candidate: 1.48-1+b1
<jelly> fakat zadnji
<jelly> ne znam akj bi rekel
<weshmashian> a kad recimo probam sa net ssleayem dohvatit bilo kaj prek httpsa onda mi prodje samo ak' debugging upalim :D
<jelly> inače je prebrzo a SCO nije navikao tak brzo radit
<jelly> prije 15 godina su sporije bile makine
<weshmashian> neb' se cudio
<weshmashian> hm
<jelly> brijem da sve te SCO-ove moraš virtualizirat, limitirat CPU pa će radit bolje :-D
<weshmashian> ispravak, radi mi dohvacanje prek https-a kad rucno inkudnem IO::Socket::SSL
<weshmashian> sec..
<weshmashian> e, al' ovo i jesu virtualizirani :D
<weshmashian> na vmware2...
<jelly> hahah
<weshmashian> sto je ubojstvo samo po sebi
<jelly> VMware Server 2?  ono prije ESX-a?
<weshmashian> aha
<jelly> kaj si mogao na desktop linuxu vrtit
<jelly> neka, sve je bolje od SCO ;-)
<weshmashian> mrmlj, mislio sam da ne inkludam socket-ssl u skriptuljini, ali ipak stoji tam...
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> idem piknut karticu
<Mmike> brb
<weshmashian> super, sad mi se io-socket-INET glupira :D
<BotaniCar> koliko android aplikacija, po vasim iskustvima, utilizira multicore ? 
<BotaniCar> nitko nema multicore telefon,ha ? :D
<weshmashian> nope :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: bilo koje dvije, kad rade istovremeno
<jelly> DUHH
<BotaniCar> jelly: mozda sam pitao nejasno. Koliko aplikacija znas da koristi vise od jednog core-a , ako je jedino ona aktivna
<jelly> ni jednu
<BotaniCar> Heh , brijem da cu uzet' LG-a onda :) 
<jelly> multicore ne služi multicore aplikacijama, već radi štednje struje (pogotovo bigLITTLE)
<weshmashian> dvojica kolega upravo debagiraju network probleme: 'ja cu gasit servis po servis, a ti me pingaj'
<weshmashian> (winXP, jel')
<BotaniCar> jelly: stoji, al bi bilo lijepo da aplikacije znaju iskoristiti vise korova, da ih imam. 
<jelly> radi.... radi... ČEK.. ne, još radi...
<weshmashian> jelly: skoro, u ovom slucaju debagiraju zasto NE radi
<jelly> BotaniCar: to bi bilo miješanje uzroka i posljedice brijem
<weshmashian> jedan krivi DNS za sve mrezne probleme, drugi je uvjeren da je ping svemoguc i svugdje prolazi
<BotaniCar> jelly: pa imam power profile i zdrav razum. Kuzim sto hoces reci - opet bi bot nekaj kaj svima drugima smeta :)
<BotaniCar> Almighty PING ! 
<weshmashian> the machine that goes PING!
<weshmashian> ili BEEP?
 * BotaniCar se pakira doma uz zvuke larinog izbora
 * weshmashian se samo pakira doma
<jelly> BotaniCar: nije da smeta, nego mu je drukčija svrha nego na radnoj stanici
<weshmashian> ... 'upravo sam ugasio DHCP, ajde sad probaj'
<BotaniCar> jelly: kad sam zadnje gledao, aplikacije mi nisu bile ni u prvih 5 medju potrosacima baetrije na mobitelu tako da ... nu, vecina zna bolje :)
<BotaniCar> Nego, odoh , mahmah
<jelly> to isto
<weshmashian> odem o/
<andrija> dobar dan, došla na red nova nadogradnja, pa evo i mene
<andrija> 12.10
<andrija> S3 grafička = crni ekran
<andrija> nomodeset - ne pali
<andrija> da li postoji nekakvo provjereno riješenje?
<jelly> ha, S3 još postoji?
<SilverSpace> S3 uh 
<Riil_Rudarian> ja ba
#ubuntu-hr 2012-10-30
<MmikeDOMA> "Å teta je zasad realna ali raste iz minute u minutu." - dobro da nije imaginarna
<MmikeDOMA> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/254242_453283038071107_774921569_n.jpg
<vileni> jutar
<MmikeDOMA> mj
<dodobas> yello
<weshmashian> mrmlj
<BotaniCar> jutro
<dodobas> blah... ne radi pola radio streamova :)
<BotaniCar> a polovica koja radi nije za slusat' ? 
<ivoks> jutro
<dodobas> BotaniCar: pa problem su reklame.... nasao sam jedan koji ih nema... ali ne radi sad...
<dodobas> slusam ga vec 6-7 godina
<ivoks> danas hodam okolo i govorim 'stop building wooden houses'
<BotaniCar> dodobas: u principu ne slusam radio, makar bio i upaljen - dok sam na poslu. Tak da mi je samo bitno da nekaj bruji, mogu biti i reklame :)
<dodobas> pa da... 'slusam radio'
<BotaniCar> ivoks: zakaj , kaj imas protiv brvnara ?
<dodobas> ali reklame me prekidaju... razbiju tok misli
<MmikeDOMA> drvene kuce su zakon
 * Mmike da ima para bi si sagradio drvenu kucu
<BotaniCar> potpisujem 
<BotaniCar> ko grizli adams
<Mmike> BotaniCar, kartica unutra, btw. Windowze, naravno, srale, ubuntu, naravno nije. Iako, i dalje rFactor leti na windozama (letio je i na 8800GTS), a kroz wine samo radi.
<Mmike> da.
<BotaniCar> Dobro, lako za to , a farcry ? 
<ivoks> valve je jucer rekao da igrice rade dobro na ubuntuu :)
<ivoks> i da ce oni, koji su dosli n UDS, dobiti pristup steamu
<dodobas> + dvije besplatne demo igrice, na 30 dana, woohoo :P
<BotaniCar> iha ! 
<dodobas> nije niti cudo da ce sad ubuntu imati i 2d sucelje u obliku lxde-a :)
<SilverSpace> jutro
<dodobas> IP Location:
<dodobas> United States - New York - New York City - Voxel Dot Net Inc. [5~
<dodobas> right :)
<dodobas> ne radi
<SilverSpace> izgubio se u oluji 
<SilverSpace> wtf http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/svijet/223003/zenevi-prijeti-opasnost-od-razornog-tsunamija.html#.UI-JsVLgGSA
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: to je jedan od problema sa Sandyjem -- ako uspije doći do Velikih Jezera može se opet pojačati
<SilverSpace> kaj se mene tice moze i porusiti citavu ameriku ali najprije nek udari na apple
<jelly-home> kriva obala, krivi ocean
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> eh, ne vidim ništa što je tu :)
 * weshmashian se nada da ce ofišl sco perl 5.8.7 delat...
<weshmashian> ako se, naravno, odluci instalirat bez vristanja i urlanja
<Mmike> lik ima 1293847777 servera
<Mmike> i sad kaze 'dada, dodajte to na .39 cluster'
<Mmike> kao, ja znam sta je to :/
<dodobas> Mmike: pa valjda onaj izmedju .38 i .40, dammnit :)
<SilverSpace> fora http://www.osciprime.com/
<Mmike> jelly-home, kako da imam 2 mysql servera na istom stroju, u debianu, elegantno?
<civija> jednog vrtis u chrootu :)
<weshmashian> hm, ja jedno vrijeme vrtih dvije verzije mysql-a na istom stroju, na slackwaretu doduse
<weshmashian> bez chroota :)
<Mmike> da, bez chroota bi
<Mmike> znam da mogu dodati svoju init skriptu i rec ovom da pokrene mysqld_safe sa cnf fileom iz etc/mysql2/ ilit ako nesto
<Mmike> al' to mi se cini k'o hackeraj
<Mmike> postgres to ima fino slozeno
<Mmike> tj, postgres u debianu
<Mmike>  http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ
<Mmike> jel' vam radi ovo?
<weshmashian> u svom slucaju sam instaliro paket sa drugim prefixom (/usr/local or smtn)
<weshmashian> nemam pojma dal' to mozes pod debianom
<weshmashian> Mmike: ne dela
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ne dela, ali dela http://cdn.lolhappens.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/Makes-sense.jpg
 * drj_cro je odusevljen puppetom :)
<Mmike> drj_cro,  :) jel? :)
<Mmike> drj_cro, zanima me implementacija, onio kako sam ja to tu slozio je lose
<Mmike> al' sam imao ravno 12 sati da nesot napravim, pa eto
<drj_cro> meni ovdje za cliente to treba, da im forsam skripte neke pacheve i pakete koje moraju imat
<Mmike> heh, jedan ctrl-w previse :)
<BotaniCar> :)
<BotaniCar> nemam vise kave u firmi .. imam sluzbeni american .. pitanje ostaje , da li uzeti i nesto slatko ? 
<BotaniCar> ( i , koji mi je OIB? )
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: da
<weshmashian> :)
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: choco cookies, ili ? :) 
<weshmashian> mmm... g'damn!
<weshmashian> sad mi se jedu choco cookies :(
<BotaniCar> pa, to je bar najjeftinije, K+ , nebum firmu puno ozenil :) 
<Mmike> napolitanke
<Mmike> i mlijeko
<BotaniCar> To sam vecerao 
<BotaniCar> nakon sto sam maznuo sekeli gulas :)
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/36572_548231638536454_871585932_n.jpg
<weshmashian> iz nekog razloga sam procitao 'seksi gulas'
<weshmashian> i need to get laid
<weshmashian> :)
<Mmike> "Kip slobode ceka uragan"
<BotaniCar> "klip slobode" :)
<BotaniCar> seksi gulas .. dobro je poceo dan :) 
<Mmike> u vezi rakije:
<Mmike> Sudac pita Muju:
<Mmike> - "Jesi li ti prije deset dana ukrao bačvu rakije?"
<Mmike> - "Jesam!"
<Mmike> - "Policija je kod tebe našla praznu bačvu. Gdje je rakija?"
<Mmike> - "Popio!"
<Mmike> - "Pa nisi valjda za deset dana popio cijelu bačvu rakije?"
<Mmike> - "I nisam, vala, popio sam pola."
<Mmike> - "A Å¡ta je sa drugom polovicom?"
<Mmike> - "Prod'o!"
<Mmike> - "A gdje su pare?"
<Mmike> - "Popio!"
<dodobas> https://matrixworldhr.files.wordpress.com/2012/10/nemam-pare-ni-c5beivot.jpg?w=700&h
<vileni> hmda, t-com preporuca da se koristi gmail smtp
<SilverSpace> zapio
<SilverSpace> svakim danom u svakome pogledu sve vise nazadujem
<jelly> vileni: gdje?
<vileni> jelly: http://t.ht.hr/maillogin/ pa upute za promjenu postavki na iphone
<vileni> taj link su dobili sms-om
<BotaniCar> Postavku odlaznog (SMTP) poslužitelja e-pošte potrebno je postaviti u smtp.t-com.hr. , di vidis gmail ?
<vileni> BotaniCar: na kraju
<BotaniCar> CTRL+F gmai* == nema rezultata
<vileni> BotaniCar: ajd procitaj opet
<BotaniCar> [10:57:46] <vileni> hmda, t-com preporuca da se koristi gmail smtp << ovo ?
<vileni> ili ovo? 11:13 < vileni> jelly: http://t.ht.hr/maillogin/ pa upute za promjenu postavki na iphone
<vileni> gdje si kliknuo na link, odlucio ne procitati do kraja i onda pametovati da ne postoji?
<BotaniCar> buraz, zasto da citam, ako mi search nije nasao *gmai* ? Da povecalom gledam da im nije na nekom od screenshota ostalo ? 
<vileni> zato da me ne jebes bezveze sa svojim komentarima?
<BotaniCar> Ja i dalje ne uspijevam naci gmail iza URLa koji si dao, sorry
<SilverSpace> moram priznati ni ja 
<vileni>  http://t.ht.hr/maillogin/ pa upute za 
<BotaniCar> Ima kesiranu neku staru verziju stranice pa nas sad jebe :)
<vileni>                 *promjenu postavki na iphone*
<vileni> jel to samo ja vidim da postoji tekst koji sam ja napisao iza url-a?
<vileni> nitko ne cita do kraja linije vise?
<vileni> da napravim url sa nastavkom objasnjenja?
<BotaniCar> boga ti cjepidlacnog, jedino je na tom linku, i samo na screenshotu ostao artefakt i ti sad cjepidlacis :) I, isprika, ja sam kliknuo na "Postavke iPhone" , tamo sve stima 
<BotaniCar> (napravi url s nastavkom objasnjenja) 
<vileni> pa jedino taj link su i kliknuli korisnici
<vileni> kojima ni jedan smtp nije jasan
<vileni> a kamoli 2
<vileni> i jos tamo neki dzi-mejl
<dodobas> [ZAGREB] U eksploziji plinske boce u restoranu MZ - 'Kod Srbina', jedna je osoba poginula, dok su dvije ozlijeđene kada je izbio požar. 
<jelly> nisu pazili
<BotaniCar> KAJ ? Srbin, plamen ? Neeee, ne tamo di se dobro jede ! 
<jelly> eh
<BotaniCar> dodobas: dze to procita' ?
<dodobas> radio101 prenesao na twiteru
<SilverSpace> dodobas: koji u ravnicama
<jelly> vileni: a za android primjer pokazuje hotmail/live.com postavke
<dodobas> SilverSpace: samo je to pisalo... pojma ja nemam :)
<jelly> vileni: pa ti vidi 
<vileni> jelly: mislim da je neozbiljno u svakom slucaju od t-coma
<dodobas> znam samo da ovđe ima ekipe koja vilo fino jest... pa prenosim
<vileni> niti stranica izgleda kao da je njihova, niti je dobro objasnjeno, a gomila iphone usera ce imati problema sa mailom
<jelly> vileni: forsirati smtp auth bez prethodne obavijesti je cudno
<vileni> jelly: dobili su sms sa linkom na ovo, a i nije bila nuzna autentifikacija sto je najbolje, samo promjena smtp
<jelly> mozda je nekom menadjercicu zaduzenom za sikjuriti sjelo za vrat
<BotaniCar> imam access bazu koju bi htio dati korisnicima da online pune/editiraju, ali na linux hostu, imate kakvih ideja kako da to napravim ?
<jelly> access se jos koristi??
<obruT> access i baza u istoj recenici...
<BotaniCar> za ono kaj mi treba, i vise je nego dobar, a ne da mi se exportat/prekucavat' u neku linux bazu
<Mmike> access nije baza nego drek
<Mmike> a disaster waiting to happen
<Mmike> cak je i mysql bolji od toga
<BotaniCar> ok, moze mi netko dati ideju u vezi onog sto sam pitao ? 
<BotaniCar> Uopce nemam namjeru ispravljati krive drine i govoriti korisnicima kak access s 2 tabele treba mijenjati 'pravom' bazom 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, wine?
<BotaniCar> ne mogu se sjetiti tko mi je rekao da trosi ActiveMQ , naletio sam na jos jedan bug , ako pristupis na  [host]:8161/admin/queues.jsp , nece uvijek iz prve isprazniti que, nego nekad moras prvo rucno obrisati par poruka.
<drj_cro> BotaniCar: libreoffice se zna spojiti na access 
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: htio bi izloziti bazu za edit kroz web sucelje. drj_cro: mogu kak to exposeati na web za editiranje ?
<drj_cro> BotaniCar: iskreno nemam pojma :)
<BotaniCar> drj_cro: hvala ! 
<drj_cro> BotaniCar: jedino da ti Mmike slozi pytonusu za to 
<Mmike> baza, edit, web sucelje?
<SilverSpace> dodobas: izgleda da su ravnice
<BotaniCar> idem prvo vidjeti jel ima kakvo komercijalno rjesenje, ako ima da mu ponudim 75% cijene istog :)
<Mmike> da nebi mozda htio i da ti netko kopa? :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ne njajke :) 
<SilverSpace> hebemu od frenda zena radi tamo 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ma cudim se idejama tvojim :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: samo se ti cudi :) Ali pomozi 
<Mmike> nemrem
<BotaniCar> za sad sam nasao http://stackoverflow.com/questions/256459/populate-a-ms-access-database-in-linux , ali nije puno od pomoci
<Mmike> neznam kako
<Mmike> ti bi web aplikaciju za access bazu
<Mmike> u 3 klika
<SilverSpace> ups ne ne radi zaheb radi u Maljkovu :)
<BotaniCar> Ili u 1 
<Mmike> uopce, neznam odakle ti ideje takve :)
<SilverSpace> preselila se 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ideja je dosla od toga da na windows setupu to mogu, pa onda nije nerealno pitati za alternativu
<Mmike> acess bazu puniti preko weba?
<Mmike> imas web aplikaciju gotovu?
<BotaniCar> ae 
<Mmike> da nije mozda u .netu pisana? :)
<BotaniCar> al, nemam web-exposed windows masina vishe :) 
<drj_cro> BotaniCar: znas .net il c#
<BotaniCar> ne znam u cem je pisana, ne bavim se time :)
<BotaniCar> drj_cro: ne, ali znam tko zna :)
<drj_cro> ako znas instaliraj mono nakucaj web-app i stavi na pingvina
<Mmike> BotaniCar, tvoje pitanje je u skladu s ovime: jel' mogu di ovu gusjenicu staviti na auto, na tenku mi to radi, zakaj mi na autu ne radi?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: i jedno i drugo prevozi ljude, di je problem ?
<BotaniCar> i nije zakaj ne radi , nego da li moze raditi
<BotaniCar> uoci razliku
<Mmike> problem je u tvom nacinu razmisljanja
<Mmike> bas to 'i jedno i drugo prevozi ljuide'
<Mmike> a razlika je bitna
<BotaniCar> na kraju ce se ispostaviti da je problem u tvojem, jer cu ja to napraviti :) 
<Mmike> super
<Mmike> mozda onda ja naucim nesto
<Mmike> netko je napravio webapp koji se spaja na access bazu, taj webapp je sucelje prema toj bazi
<BotaniCar> :) Sumnjam, vjerojatno ces mi to na kraju i optimizirati :) 
<Mmike> i sad bi ti webapp koji radi na linuxu
<Mmike> i kazemo ti - to ne ide, ti kazes 'zakaj ne ide, kad na windowsima ide'
<Mmike> kapis?
<Mmike> ta web aplikacija mora znati strukturu baze da bi to sve radilo kako spada
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nisam uopce to rekao. Pitao sam jel se to moze, receno mi je ne. Onda si ti pao s neba i  ni da ni ne nego 'zakaj to opce pitas' i onda je razgovor otisao u kurac (tenkovi/auti)
<Mmike> ili web aplikacija uopce nije web aplikacija nego neki officovski djidjabajan koji procita forme i sve iz accessa i onda to nekako pokaze kroz web
<Mmike> iako ja neznam da office zna takvo sto
<BotaniCar> Mmike: imam posla , sorry, nekonstruktivne digresije bum ostavil za kasnije :) 
<Mmike> :P
<drj_cro> sad na otvorenom pricaju o exp plina "kod bosanca"
<jelly> jel kod bosanca ili kod srbina, kaj sad
<drj_cro> kod srbina
<Mmike> heh
<weshmashian> dajte nastavite s prepucavanjem, taman sam si kavu slozil :)
<drj_cro> jupiiii ode placa 20%dolje,pasa matere...
 * Mmike presto pit kavu
<weshmashian> ?
<weshmashian> drj_cro: sto ucini?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to ti je pametna odluka
<vileni> haha, kaze kolega da je bandic zaspao tokom prezentacije tu kod nas
<weshmashian> jeste ga zavezali i hitili u temelje neke?
<vileni> weshmashian: nisam bio prisutan "nazalost" :)
<weshmashian> damn!
<vileni> ali kazu da je kao profesionalac u tome, zaspao cim su zamracili, probudio se na prvo svjetlo
<weshmashian> :))
<weshmashian> godine iskustva
<vileni> to dodje, odrijema, izrecitira nesto genericko (uz salabahter za imena zasluznih ljudi) i najede se
<SilverSpace> Вожда Карађорђа
<obruT> jel prica tko svapski i talijanski ? kako se stavka/item kaze na svapskom odnosno talijanskom ? :)
<SilverSpace> arschloch :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: ne znam njemacki, ali mi ovo tvoje zvuci kao nesto iz pornjave :P
<drj_cro> weshmashian: kazu kriza i rezanje troskova pa svima ide dolje
<weshmashian> drj_cro: al' 20%, coece
<drj_cro> nego, ima ko iskustva sa crossvallia-om? (trazim novi poso)
<vileni> :)
<Mmike> drj_cro, ? :)
<Mmike> drj_cro, to zaozbiljno, ili? :)
<drj_cro> ozbiljno
<drj_cro> ove godine vec smanjili bili 15% na 6mj, sad to isteklo pa ponovno na 20%
<drj_cro> sad trazim nes drugo
<jelly> hah, perl programeri
<weshmashian> perl... *twitch*
<jelly> kaj fali
<weshmashian> nis, ja ostao bez ideja kak da rijesim svoj problem sa perlom
<jelly> nemaš ti problema s Perlom nego s OS-om
<weshmashian> ma imam i sam sa sobom problema :)
<Mmike> perl je bio ok dok nije bilo pythona
<jelly> perl je ok i dalje
<weshmashian> Mmike: kaj, a c je bio dobar dok nije dosao c++ dok nije dosla java itd? :)
<jelly> dot sharp mono visual erlang
<Mmike> jelly, mah, nije, sjebato je smotan
<jelly> smotan je ak ne znaš čitat i pisat s razumijevanjem
<jelly> ali onda je bilo koji jezik manje ili više smotan
<Mmike> osim puythona! :)
<weshmashian> lolcode, brainfuck...
<weshmashian> meh python, ruby rulz! ;)
<obruT> java rulz!
<weshmashian> Visual Basic ftw!
<jelly> Mmike: aha, hoces reci da python mogu i mali debilceki pisat
<Mmike> :) mogu i perl, ne radi se o tome :)
<Mmike> perlu je prednost cpan
<jelly> to objasnjava zasto su ubuntu i fedora presli na python
<Mmike> python to jos nema tako razgranato
<weshmashian> jellya za precjednika kucnog savjeta! :)
 * jelly se seli u drugu zgradu
<obruT> u perlu je vrlo jednostavno i brzo nesto napisati
<obruT> no problem je poslije, kad trebas nesto izmjeniti :)
<jelly> pogotovo ak to nesto petlja sa tekstom u streamu
<obruT> otvorim vlastiti kod, pogledam i pitam se, sta sam tu dovraga radio
<obruT> imam jos ponesto svojih perlusa u produkciji, ali mislim da ce kroz koju godinu sve otici u proslost
<jelly> kad bude Ein Volk Ein Reich Ein ERP Ein EBS
<Mmike> par ljudi me zvalo i pitalo dal' sam ziv
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> cini se da se cini da cesto jedem kod srbina
<weshmashian> i, jesi ziv?
<Mmike> izgleda
<jelly> Mmike: kaj ce vam perl programeri! 
<Mmike> a eto
<Mmike> treba
<BotaniCar> moram maknuti jedan instalirani paket, ponudim sustavu 'apt-get --purge remove libfreetype6' , i on bi mi sad maknuo i munin i roundcube i kojesta. Kako planiram ponovno  instalirati taj paket nakon sto ga maknem, mogu li sustavu reci da ove ostale pakete koje smatra vezanima uz ovaj - ostavi ?
<BotaniCar> ( debian 6)
<Mmike> zakaj bi taj micao?
<BotaniCar> zato kaj je strgan. Nemrem instalirati -dev , pa sam mislio maknuti sve i probati opet
<BotaniCar> i, zakaj mi uvijek odgovoris s digresijom ? :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: apt jako zeli uvijek imati konzistentno stanje i nemres tak raditi preko njega
<drj_cro> BotaniCar: koristi dpkg -r --force-dpends paket (ako neces micat i dependicije)
<jelly> BotaniCar: ili obrisi sa dpkg, pa popravljaj sa apt-get -f install, ili (bolje) napravi apt-get --reinstall install 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, kak je strgan?
<Mmike> ovo kaj ti je jelly zadnje reko
<BotaniCar> JELLYo0o0o0o0o !!! --reinstall !!
<Mmike> pa reinstaliraj
<jelly> ili aptitude reinstall
<Mmike> inace, mosh i man procitat :) (<evil>)
<Mmike> jelly, davno su mi govorili da ako jednom koristis aptitude da vis enemosh apt-get, jer se razjebe, to je bullshit, right?
<BotaniCar> da citam manove ne bi imal izlike dati vam da sipate svoje znanje pred publikom :)
<jelly> aptitude je obicno malo laksi CLI za koristit, osim kad nije
<jelly> Mmike: to ne stoji od cca Debian 6
<Mmike> znaci, na lennyju to nije uputno raditi?
<jelly> ovisi
<jelly> razjebe se baza sto je automatski instalirano (pa se smije i automatski deinstalirati) a sto nije; to moze i ne mora biti problem
<jelly> da se lako zakrpati sa aptitude {un,}markauto 
<Mmike> aha, to je jedini bed?
<BotaniCar> "The following packages have unmet dependencies:libfreetype6-dev: Depends: libfreetype6 (= 2.4.2-2.1+squeeze4) but 2.4.9-1~bpo60+1 is installed."
<BotaniCar> Ima negdje referentna lista repozitorija za debian ? Nisam siguran da nisam aj nekaj sjebal s custom repoima 
<jelly> BotaniCar: /msg dpkg make squeeze sources.list
<jelly> BotaniCar: ako vec trosis bpo, onda moras i -dev instalirat iz njega
<jelly> /msg judd versions libfreetype6-dev
<BotaniCar> proklet taj jelly , uvijek mi da za mislit' .. naime, bojim se da ako iz backportsa dovucem puno toga, ence proci kompajliranje ovog s cim se zajebavam, pa pokusavam sto vise tog iz standardnih repoa dovuci
<jelly> BotaniCar: ajmo ovako.  Koji ti je stvarni cilj.
<BotaniCar> instalirati mysql-workbench
<BotaniCar> http://linux-knowledgebase.com/en/Linux/HOWTO/MySQL%20workbench%20under%20Debian%20Stable ili http://www.robo47.net/blog/193-Installing-Mysql-Workbench-5.2.11-from-source-on-Debian-6.0-Squeeze procedure imam, svaka donosi svoj set problema
<Mmike> e, nemoj
<Mmike> los je softver, uzasno
<Mmike> radije uzmi wine i heidisql
<BotaniCar> Treba drugima, ne meni. 
<jelly> BotaniCar: radis backport iz sid ili wheezy, ili na ruke?
<jelly> /msg judd checkbackport mysql-workbench
<BotaniCar> jelly: u sources.list sam zatekao deb http://backports.debian.org/debian-backports squeeze-backports main
<BotaniCar> kak je do sad bilo ne znam, imam 'as is' stanje
<jelly> pa do sad ga nisi imao
<jelly> ja bi preporucio ici na lokalni backport, ak je jednostavno
<BotaniCar> mozda sam krivo protumacio pitanje. Htio sam reci da vidim da su neke stvari poinstalirane iz backporta, neke nisu, mozda je instalirano rucno, mozda nije - ne znam. Ja od ove tocke mogu kak hocu
<jelly> ak ces to instalirati po drugim makinama, onda se probaj rijesiti squeeze-backports dependencyja prije buildanja; ak je samo za tu makinu, u krajnjoj liniji nebitno
<BotaniCar> cini se da to iz backporta ne bu islo, veli mi judd da ima unsatisfied dependencija. Da smanjim nivo zajebancije, idem vidjeti kak je to kompatabilno s centosom prije icega
<jelly> kaj, jedan jedini li
<jelly> brary
<BotaniCar> unsatisfiable build dependencies: Build-Depends: libtinyxml-dev (>= 2.6.2).
<jelly> taj library samo spustis verziju, i vidis dal ce raditr
<jelly> jer starija vec ima <judd> Package: libtinyxml-dev on i386 -- squeeze: 2.5.3-3; sid: 2.6.2-1; wheezy: 2.6.2-1
<BotaniCar> staviti cu to na pauzu dok ne vidim situaciju s centosom. Mislio sam to nakalemiti na jedan drugi stroj kojem taj workbench nije primarna svrha, i necu ga zagadjivati ako na centosu vec postoji rpm
<jelly> (/msg judd versions libtinyxml-dev)
<jelly> woohoo,  Zadatak 	ITISS-4999
<jelly> iduci je jubilarni tiket
<BotaniCar> imate samo 5k ticketa ? Jebate, pomislit cu da ste bolja firma nego se cini :) 
<BotaniCar> Ili resetirate counter kvartalno ? :D
<jelly> moj odjel
<jelly> bez nekih stvari koje se vode odvojeno
<jelly> a i ova java svaki mjesec ima neki exploit i novu verziju, vec mi ide na zivac
<BotaniCar> :)
<jelly> svaki put moram skinuti jre za desktop, jdk za servere, jdk 32 bit za jedan server koji je jos 32bit, pa onda sve to za sedmicu
<jelly> pa upakirat
<Mmike> jelly, ?
<Mmike> ja to nemam
<Mmike> tj, ubuntu mi ne gura to nist novo
<jelly> kakav ubuntu
<Mmike> BotaniCar, de reci koji count di moram napraviti za izbrojim nase ticket
<Mmike> e
<jelly> Mmike: to se rucno skida drito od orakla
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ne znam napamet, znam da za prosli mjesec ide nesto kao " SELECT COUNT('Tickets.Ticket Mask ID') as Total FROM 'Tickets' WHERE 'Tickets.Creation Date' = LastMonth() GROUP BY 'Tickets.Department' "
<BotaniCar> ne znam napamet nist osim ThisMonth i LastMonth :)
 * BotaniCar je pravi KQL baja :)
<Mmike> nemam tablicu tickets
<rsedak> jutro
<obruT> rsedak: ti si ziv :)
<BotaniCar> to kroz kayako query pusti , logiraj se kao staff, reports > new report
<Mmike> BotaniCar, necu sad, uklat cu server
<rsedak> a jesam :-)
<rsedak> mrdam :-)
<BotaniCar> nda, source tickets, category: audit logs
<obruT> ircam, dakle postojim :)
<rsedak> :-D
<jelly> sad sam kletvu čuo: "pas ti glavu nosal"
<rsedak> a bolje i to nego "da ti se bar zadaca nakupila"
<jelly> da ti bekapi nikad ne ekspajrali
<BotaniCar> Zelim ti dugu starost uz tesku bolest
<Mmike> znate Icu sa Srca
<Mmike> i znate kako lik voli putovati
<Mmike> i kako nekad ode nekamo samo da moze rec da je bio tamo, tj, da stavi 'zastavicu', kako kaze
<Mmike> Kletva za njega: Dabogda ti putovnica istekla.
<obruT> ne znam tko ne zna Icu :)
<BotaniCar> :) 
<Mmike> $dbname = 'mb_trannieslife_com';
<Mmike> mlj
<weshmashian> :D
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> kako da sedu kazem da mi extracta sve od prvog do zadnjeg apostrofa?
<rsedak> mislis na ' ili na "
<Mmike> '
<hbogner> Mmike, he he he, to sa putovnicom je bilo jebeno, mjesec dana prije puta idem po novu i kazem svima da provjere svoje, a frendica mi se smije, vecer prije puta place da joj je istekla putovnica, kako sam se smijao
<ivoks> http://9gag.com/gag/5713345?ref=fb.s
<Mmike> ivoks, glupa usporedba
<ivoks> eh sad...
<Mmike> di si vidio buru da napravi stetu k'o tamo?
<dodobas> Mmike: u veneciji :)
<jelly> di si vidio da Dalmatinci grade sve od drva?
<jelly> jebale ih drvene kuće i sve jeftino
<jelly> naravno da se ruši
<Mmike> Pa, nije new york sagradjen od drva! :)
<jelly> ko da je ;-)
<jelly> nisam gledao kaj je bilo u NY jos
<jelly> a i nije je bura od 200 na sat bas sam tak
<jelly> s/ je//
<ivoks> Mmike: nisu neboderi
<ivoks> Mmike: ali onda, neboderi nisu niti osteceni
<ivoks> ali dobar dio zgrada i sve kuce - jesu
<rsedak> mario: sed "/'.*'/p" datoteka
<ivoks> queens im se zapalio
<ivoks> jedna kuca imala kratki spoj, gori pol grada :)
<ivoks> ali da, ny nije uopce pripremljen za takve vjetrove
<ivoks> od lukobrana do sirokih ulica
<obruT> to se japanci osvecuju za nagasaki
<obruT> a vjerojatno i za fukusimu
<SilverSpace> pih pukne mi net a vi napisete pet stranica 
<jelly> propustio si samo standardno podjebavanjwe
<ivoks> nabijem oracle i njihov mysql
<jelly> hah, jos nisam navikao i trebalo mi je par sekundi da proparsam kak "oracle i njihov mysql"
<ivoks> mysql je definitivno closed source projekt
<jelly> jebomeje
<ivoks> treba lagano ici prema perconi
<ivoks> iako ni njima nije nista bolje, jer ovise o mysqlu
<jelly> moju granicu je presao otkad su poceli izbacivat security zakrpe samo kao kompletni tarball ove verzije
<jelly> nove*
<ivoks> ne samo to
<ivoks> nego ti ne daju test za zakrpu
<ivoks> i imas regressione, a ne znas zasto
<jelly> treba lagano ici, ali prema pgsqlu ;-)
<ivoks> niti zele reci koja je sec. greska bila
<ivoks> poslali su lika tu
<ivoks> samo sjedi i klima glavom
<ivoks> ko da pricamo o nuklearnim projektilima
<Mmike> ivoks, trebas jeftinog mysql konzultanta? :) dobijes udruzni popust :)
<ivoks> ma govorim o paketima
<ivoks> htjeli smo imati jedan source, iz kojeg bi buildali mysql, perconu i mariu
<ivoks> ali ovi su napravili sve da se to onemoguci
<ivoks> jos traze NDA ako zelimo suradnju
<ivoks> koji k...
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> valued info, ivoks
<Mmike> btw, maria? koristi to tko?
<Mmike> to je napredni myisam plugin, right?
<jelly> mislis... isti .debian.tar.gz za svaki o klonova?
<jelly> ili bas isti source paket?  To mi se cini preoptimisticno
<ivoks> bas isti source
<ivoks> + patchevi za svakog zasebnog
<Mmike> nemre bit isti source
<jelly> kaj veli fedora/RH?
<ivoks> security ekipa zeli tako ili nikako drugacije
<Mmike> kad percona unutra trpa svojih stvari
<ivoks> oni shippaju mysql
<jelly> Mmike: ma isti source paket
<ivoks> Mmike: 90+% je isto
<ivoks> isti source paket
<Mmike> aha
<ivoks> debian/patches/percona.patch
<ivoks> debian/patches/mariadb.patch
<ivoks> i onda buildas sva tri iz istog sourca
<jelly> unutra mogu biti tri taruše za svaki orig
 * obruT nije mysql nikad ni uzimao u obzir
<ivoks> security patch ide samo jednom
<obruT> samo i samo na web hostinzima gdje nije bilo izbora
<ivoks> percona ima neke super stvari
<ivoks> galera, npr
<ivoks> idem dalje...
<ivoks> pozdrav
<jelly> tschuss
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' tko kor
<Mmike> gnj
<jelly> ilux
 * obruT isto ode... dolazi HT tehnicar :) kao zove me jer me treba prebacit na IMS i ide mi objasnjavat sto se mijenja pa sam ga prekinuo :)
 * Mmike isto ode
<Mmike> idem do ducana nac se sa zenom pa idemo nesh smislit za jest
 * jelly ne ide nikud :-|
<jelly> nego debagirat kaj su windozasi slozili da im bekap exchangea cuva zauvijek umjesto zadnjih 30 dana
 * SilverSpace je uvijek tu i kad treba i kad ne treba 
<SilverSpace> koji sam ja tulac idem prckat po skripti a da si nisam napravio beckup
<Mmike> SilverSpace, git
<Mmike> SilverSpace, sad, odmah, u direktoriju di ti je skripta napisi: git init
<Mmike> onda napisi: git add .
<SilverSpace> hebote koji konj sad neznam di sam zabrljao 
<Mmike> onda napisi: git commit -a -m 'Inicijalni komit'
<Mmike> i onda idi radit dalje
<Mmike> i onda kad nesto izmjenis, i radis, i kad si gotov, reci: git commit -a -m 'Napravio to i to'
<Mmike> instaliraj si i gitk ili tig
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nikada nisam taj git koristio 
<Mmike> pa mosh s tim pregledavat commitove
<Mmike> pa sad ti velim kak da pocnes, tukac :)
<SilverSpace> eh kad bi ja znao kaj si mi ti sad napricao 
<SilverSpace> sto ? iznad glave mi visi
<SilverSpace> sad
<SilverSpace> ok sad sam taj git slozio ali ja i dalje ne kuzim kaj sad sa time :)
<SilverSpace> aha sad kaj god da izmjenim u toj mapi na toj datoteci ovaj zapisuje
<jelly> ako se sjetiš da mu veliš, da
<SilverSpace> kak to mislis
<SilverSpace> kad jednom stavis datoteku on je uvijek prati kaj ne 
<SilverSpace> tj. ako na kraju rada napravim git commit 
<jelly> git ne prati sam, nego kad nešto mijenjaš moraš commit
<jelly> ae
<jelly> etckeeper se čini fora
<obruT> hehe, dosao frajer, pogleda setup doma i zazuji :)
<obruT> "kak vam je to spojen telefon"
<jelly> jel ti sa tim IMS-om ostaje onaj komad bandwidtha za POTS ili sve ide prek IP
<SilverSpace> obruT: kaj to doma kod tebe :)
<obruT> pa da... dosli doma, treba sad prebacit telefoniju na IMS, a kod mene, em nije analogni telefon em linija ne ide u telefon nego miniitx kantu :)
<jelly> (I ak ti pozivi za mobitela budu routani prek Wifi doma, jel to znaci da ce biti jeftiniji ;-)
<jelly> sa* mobitela
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> onda sam mu objasnio da imam pbx-icu doma i da imam SIP telefone pa me naravno pitao onda jel rutam pozive preko interneta :)
<obruT> e sad jos trebam saznat SIP password za svoj IMS account i trunkat asterisk drito na IMS SIP proxy... pa izbacit faking hardver za spajanje na PSTN
<SilverSpace> jos sat vremena pa hokej
<obruT> jos par minuta pa moram sa zenom po pecnicu :P
<obruT> beat that :P
<obruT> a papci, nadao sam se da ce switchanjem na IMS callerid biti standardni dio usluge, KITU :P
<obruT> gamad lopovska monopolisticka
<SilverSpace> obruT: jos se nisi uselio ž
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> uselio se jesam, samo lagano mijenjam prastari namjestaj/kucanske aparate s necim modernijim :)
<jelly> obruT: kaj tvoj provider ne daje siptrunk na upit...? O:-D
<obruT> nema pojma sto daju :)
<obruT> nist, odo po pecnicu :P
<SilverSpace> bit ce pizza za veceru :)
<ravilov> izgorena pizza
<dodobas> yelolo
<jelly-home> ododo
<dodobas> želi
<obruT> jel tko ima problema s vlc-om i pulseaudiom u zadnje dvije verzije ?utuntua ?
<jelly-home> ne
<jelly-home> tehnički
<obruT> curi neki dan instalirah 12.10 i skuzim da s vlc-om zvuk nesto krci... al ono, nisam se pozabavio 
<obruT> sad slucajno kod sebe pokrenem vlc na 12.04 i skuzim isti vrag
<obruT> promjenim output na alsu i radi sve ok, na pulseaudio-u krci :P
<obruT> isao sam sad malo proguglat pa vidim da i drugi imaju problema
<jelly-home> a kaj veli pavucontrol, jel vlc aplikacija postavljena preglasno
<obruT> nije preglasno... uvijek imam dosta smanjeno na kompu
<obruT> ostavljam zvucnicima da pojacaju
<jelly-home> kak pulseaudio pameti postavke za svaku aplikaciju i svaku audio karticu posebno, svakih X mjeseci mi se nesto zblesi i moram ubit pulseaudio, obrisat sve u ~/.pulse/ i nanovo podešavat
<jelly-home> pamti*
<jelly-home> a imam jedno 4-5 zvučnih kartica ili uređaja koji liće na zvučnu karticu :-|
<jelly-home> audio na ploči, HDMI na ploči, HDMI na grafulji, vanjska usb kartica (koja se uglavnom jedina koristi), webcam (mikrofon)
<obruT> samo se zbuni covjek :)
<obruT> ijao... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2dYzZPUplI
<datase> obruT: Title: Riz Ortolani - Il ricordo di Serena, Views: 3755, Rating: 100.0%
<obruT> naletio sam na neku kompilaciju na disku, nemam pojma otkud mi... a gore predobre glazbe...
#ubuntu-hr 2012-10-31
<dodobas> yekill
<Mmike> Lokat-or
<dodobas> kvragu... ponestaje mi mjesta na 500g vanjskom disku
<Mmike> mali ti je :)
<dodobas> a cura se ne buni...
<Mmike> ja cu curi i sebi kupit SSD
<Mmike> meni vezi, njoj manji :)
<dodobas> njoj moras bar dva kupiti... jedan za po doma jedan za po vani
<dodobas> i jos jedan za zenu :)
<weshmashian> \o
<jelly-home> tek se ozenio a vec muti s curom
<Mmike> nesh ne shtima s grafickom
<Mmike> mogocno stari driveri?
<Mmike> jer mi u linuxu ima manji score u lightsmarku nego novi
<Mmike> nego nova
<Mmike> a u windozama leti
<dodobas> prvo nakon nove instalacije... apt-get remove landscape-common
<Mmike> :)
<weshmashian> apt-get reinstall windows
<ivoks> jutro
<hbogner> jutro ivoks 
<drj_cro> jutro
<Mmike> mougen
 * Mmike ce si danas instalirat zadnji ubuntu
<Mmike> pa kud puklo, nek se nosi
<drj_cro> ak ga je moja sestra digla bez problema mozes i ti :)
<vileni> nisu problem nezahtjevni korisnici :)
<BotaniCar|2> problem je u microsoftu ! 
<BotaniCar|2> Koju su misu napravili od deinstalacije linux integration componentsa , to nije istin :)
<dodobas> Mmike: xubuntu... nema druge
<Mmike> ma, unity
<Mmike> taj drek
<Mmike> to 
<Mmike> BLJAK
<Mmike> :)
<obruT> Mmike: ajme, suzdrzavao si se skroz do sad ? :)
<Mmike> :) 
 * weshmashian poceo trosit i3 za wm
<obruT> ja sam curi odma pukno zadnji, ali xubuntu... ne buni se zasad :)
<obruT> i nema sto da se buni jer je dobila "novi" hardver, konacno joj sve leti :)
<obruT> novi aka moj stari, njoj je to novo :)
<vileni> ja sam isto na xubuntu otkad je unity default
<hbogner> xubuntu od 12.04 pa nadalje
<hbogner> vileni, da, otkad nema izbora za stari gnome
<hbogner> dok je bio stari gnome i unity onda sam stavljao gnome default, a otkad ga nema samo xfce
<dodobas> bas ste trube... ne zelite kupiti novi hardver da bi koristili unity....
<hbogner> i bolje radi na starom hardveru
<hbogner> tako je, komp iz 2003. jos radi :D
<obruT> nesto sam nacitnuo da je na novom utunutu puno lakse napraviti switch na alternativno sucelje
<obruT> pa cak i na gnome2
<obruT> e sad, ako su lagali mene i ja lazem vas :)
<obruT> dodobas: jelda, sve neka sirotinja ovdje
<vileni> ja sam probao unity na fx6100 sa 8gb rama
<vileni> nije mi bas bio snappy :)
<Mmike> sve neki cudni ljudi vole taj unity
<Mmike> prvo, ivoks
<Mmike> ok, al' za njega je jasno, on mora
<Mmike> onda, SilverSpace 
<Mmike> onda mi i kre veli da to koristi, i da mu je super
<Mmike> pa reko
<vileni> i kolega koristi to, naviknuo se i kaze ad mu je ok
<vileni> valjda smo previse inertni
<drj_cro> super je kad se naviknes
<drj_cro> al sam se prebacio ipak na cairo-dock sa gnome i compizom
<ivoks> Mmike: zasto bi morao?
<Mmike> drj_cro, imas screenshot neki, ili video?
<Mmike> ivoks, pa nije fora da pljujes po onom za kog radis
<ivoks> pih
<ivoks> mozes koristiti i drugu distru, a kamoli nesto drugo osim unitya
<ivoks> mozes koristiti i mac os
<ivoks> cak ima ljudi i koji koriste windows
<ivoks> ali oni, ocito, ne rade na desktopu :)
<ivoks> vec ubuntu one za windows :D
<ivoks> frend prekjucer isto kukao
<obruT> ja sam unity isprobao kad je prvi put dosao kao default i nakon par sati rada, do-vi-dje-nja... jednostavno mi je bio prespor odziv... cak i ako zanemarimo jos neke dodatne nuspojave zbog bugova
<ivoks> dvije recenice koje objasnjavaju hud i super key, i sad mu je super
<ivoks> je, nije najbrzi
<drj_cro> Mmike: sad udrem par pa ti posaljem
<Mmike> ma odaziv nije neki bed
<Mmike> da, spor je
<Mmike> al' nije u tom problem
<Mmike> konceptualno je sjebat
<Mmike> i usporava mi posao maksimalno
<Mmike> drj_cro, aj
<Mmike> iako, sad, s velikim monitorom, vidjet cemo
<drj_cro> Mmike: eto na skype
<drj_cro> nemam nikaki online servis da sheram :)
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> guba
<Mmike> iako, ne volim to dolje, zauzima mjesta
<drj_cro> to dolje i ovo gore je sve autohide
<vileni> ja bi se jos naviknuo na unity da nije tako spor
<drj_cro> tako da cjeli screen mozes iskoristit
<Mmike> http://www.bug.hr/master/vijesti/valve-linux-bolji-windowsa-8/119488.aspx
<ivoks> zanimljivo
<ivoks> okruzen sam ljudima koji fakt brzo rade
<ivoks> imaju otvorenu hrpu terminala
<ivoks> prozora
<ivoks> i stvarno rade hrpu stvari u isto vrijeme
<ivoks> svi od reda koriste unity
<ivoks> jedini koji se zale je oni koji cijelo vrijeme pimplaju po misu
<vileni> ivoks: ja mis izbjegavam koliko mogu
<ivoks> i oni koji ga koriste na nexus 7
<jelly-home> ivoks: i svi od reda imaju male laptop displaye, komada jedan?
<ivoks> jelly-home: na konferenciji sigurno ne kose monitore sa sobom
<ivoks> ali na svakom sessionu se spaja eksterni projektor
<jelly-home> komada jedan
<jelly-home> sa 1:1 slikom
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> mirror?
<jelly-home> da
<ivoks> ne, dapace, vecina ih ne koristi mirror
 * Mmike misa minimalno koristi
<Mmike> nije mi trebao unity da mi pokaze kako se to radi
<ivoks> jer ih sprjecava da rade nesto drugo dok se projicira
<drj_cro> jelly-home: dobro radi unity sa vise monitora(cak bolje neg ostali)
<jelly-home> mozda on dobro radi, al ne radim dobro ja s njim
<drj_cro> sve stvar navike
<drj_cro> al to ne znaci da je unity smece
<jelly-home> vrlo vjerojatno
<ivoks> upravo to
<ivoks> navika
<ivoks> ja sam mogao raditi i na gnome2, i na kde i na unity i na wm
<ivoks> niti jedan nije smece
<Mmike> jeps, mozes se naviknut i na spavanje na zrncima kukuruzima
<Mmike> kukuruza, to jest 
<vileni> mislim da nije stvar navike uopce upitna sad, nego brzina
<ivoks> pa nije najbrzi, sto se tice odziva
<ivoks> ali koncept prebacivanja izmedju aplikacija jest
<vileni> meni je hud fora donekle, ali me ubije dok mi pokaze sto zelim
<drj_cro> al je brzi od gnome-shella i kde-a :)
<vileni> dok recimo synapse odmah
<vileni> skoro pa mi cita misli
<ivoks> hud ima algoritam ucenja
<ivoks> sto ga duze koristis, to je precizniji
<vileni> jos da mi ne pokusava prodati muziku svaki put kad ga upalim :)
<drj_cro> ivoks:  kak se iskljuci u hud-u da prikazuje video? ide mi na zivce kad mi zena sjedne na komp i nek na hud a ovaj izbaci pornjavu :)\
<ivoks> pa iskljuci tu opciju
<ivoks> drj_cro: to nije hud, to je dash
<ivoks> hud je interface za izbornike aplikacije
<drj_cro> enivej,ja najebem :)
<ivoks> ono sto dobijes pritiskom na win tipku je dash
<ivoks> ono sto dobijes pritiskom na alt tipku je hud
<ivoks> makni si lens za video
<ivoks> unity-lens-shopping
<ivoks> unity-lens-video
<ivoks> maknes ta dva i rijesio si problem shoppinga i videa
<ivoks> 'online' search mozes iskljuciti i u opcijama
<ivoks> pa ce ti to 'ubrzati' dash
<ivoks> (u postavkama privatnosti)
<ivoks> bilo bi fora da se lensovima moze reci da ne pretrazuju odredjene direktorije
<ivoks> ne bi se cudio da ta opcija postoji, ali eto, nisam ju istrazivao
<ivoks> nemam nista 'nezgodno' na laptopu
<ivoks> u biti, eto, moze se
<ivoks> u postavkama privatnosti
<ivoks> tak da... sve se moze
<ivoks> dvostruki standardi... za gnome2 cemo potrositi 12h da ga prilagodimo, ali 5min na unityu je previse :)
<hbogner> gnome? unity? none of them :D
<vileni> ja xfce podesavam nula minuta
<vileni> instaliram i radim
<vileni> jedino sto dodam je synapse na kojem kliknem da se boota s racunalom
<vileni> dakle ne moram iskljucivati reklame, ne moram iskljucivati da mi pokazuje porn folder, ne moram imati sluggish response, niti previse pritiskanja strelice da pronadjem nesto sto ne koristim svaki dan
<Mmike> ivoks, unity se ne moze prilagoditi, naopackan je
<Mmike> nema start menija, ima ruzni neupotrebljivi dash
<Mmike> i neznam sto imam instalirano i popizdim dok to nesto nadjem
<ivoks> vidi se da volis klikat :)
<Mmike> ono sto stalno koristim i tako iz terminala pokrecem
<Mmike> tako da mi je dash sasvim nepotreban
<dodobas> win-r :)
<Mmike> ne volim klikat, velim, sve sto pokrecem a cesto koristim pokrecem iz terminala
<vileni> ja toliko volim klikati da nekad ni neznam gdje mi je mis
<ivoks> pa ja dash ni ne koristim :)
<Mmike> al' mi je applications->... jako pregledan, dash nije
<Mmike> jedino, valjda, eclipsu (koju malo cesce koristim) pokrecem iz apps-prog-eclipsTe :)
<ivoks> ja eclipse pokrecem ovako:
<ivoks> win+a ec enter
<hbogner> ok ajmo gledat za siroke mase, siroke mase vole klikat
<vileni> a kod mene je ctrl-space, e, enter
<hbogner> nemrem sad nekom tko je navikao na win i klik klik rec da sad koristi kratice
<ivoks> i kod mene bi proslo samo sa e
<dodobas> siroke mase moraju ici smrsaviti i poceti koristiti neki tiling window manager
<hbogner> he he he
<jelly-home> hbogner: za njih je start->applications 
<vileni> ivoks: da li ti pokaze dash kad to krenes raditi?
<ivoks> vileni: da, da mogu odabrati i neku drugu aplikaciju
<vileni> ivoks: e taj dio mene muci, sporiji mi je nego synapse
<ivoks> pa ne moras cekati dash da se pokaze
<jelly-home> tak je i u KDE, Alt-F2 ec Enter, a dal će se KRunner stić pojavit ili ne, nije ni bitno
<ivoks> alt+f2 je u unityu nesto drugo
<jelly-home> jer se đubre animirano spušta s vrha ekrana
<ivoks> win+a trazi logicki
<ivoks> alt+f2 trazi prema imenu binarya
<jelly-home> Alt-F2 radi ispravnu stvar ;-)
<ivoks> a kada trazis datoteku?
<ivoks> win+f ec enter
<jelly-home> ak je u recent docs, nađe
<ivoks> otvoriti ce eclipse.doc
<vileni> e pa synapse je zakon, bez obzira na kojem ste linuxu :)
<ivoks> trazis man stranicu?
<ivoks> win+h bash enter
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly-home> ne tražim man stranicu preko %#@ GUI-ja
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> samo kazem, moguce je :)
<vileni> hehe
<jelly-home> ne tražim ni %$@# knjiga na Amazonu, isto
<ivoks> ne dodje po defaultu, treba doinstalirati
<ivoks> to onemogucis, treba tri klika da se to ubije
<jelly-home> aha
<ivoks> lazem... 4klika
<jelly-home> ta četiri klika su razlika između distre koja brine za korisnike i distre koja brine za novce
<jelly-home> opt-out sucks
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> a nije rijec o novcu
<jelly-home> neeee
<ivoks> fyi, nikakav novac ne ide canonicalu (ili ubuntu fondaciji) za klikanje po amazonu
<ivoks> niti kupovinu cak
<jelly-home> nego o gnjavljenju korisnika čak niti za novac, nego zato što može!
<ivoks> rijec je o trazilici
<jelly-home> koja je uključena po defaultu
<ivoks> da
<vileni> ali  sto ne pita na instalaciji onda
<ivoks> kao sto je google search ukljucen po defaultu u firefoxu
<vileni> da li zelis opt-in za sve te divote
<ivoks> i koji ti izbacuje reklame
<ivoks> ali bas reklame
<ivoks> kao i android
<ivoks> koji ti izbacuje bas reklame
<jelly-home> da vidiš tek šta radi Chrome, Firefox je mila majka
<dodobas> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTbkNld0sHE :)
<datase> dodobas: Title: E Ink Android Phone by Onyx International, Views: 248664, Rating: 87.46268%
<dodobas> http://www.technologyreview.com/news/506636/e-ink-largely-limited-to-e-readers-appears-in-a-chinese-smartphone/
<jelly-home> to Å¡to neko drugi radi Å¡tetu nije nikakvo opravdanje
<ivoks> pa nije, ali ovo nisu reklame
<ivoks> ovo je trazilica
<jelly-home> koja traži samo, isključivo po jednom dućanu
<ivoks> tesko je napraviti opt-in tokom instalacije jer je linux multi-user sustav
<ivoks> jelly-home: trazi po jednom, sad
<jelly-home> ko da imaš lens za Lidl
<ivoks> samo zato sto je netko napisao scope
<ivoks> mislim da taj scope cak niti nije dosao iz canonicala
<ivoks> ali nemoj me drzati za rijec
<jelly-home> brijem da je došao iz Amazona ;-)
<ivoks> moguce
<ivoks> nisam proucavao :)
<ivoks> heh, lens je univerzalan
<ivoks> ok, najveci contributor je iz canonicala
<ivoks> drugi je clan zajednice
<ivoks> whatever... ja ne koristim taj lens
<Mmike> sta nije bradonja neki dan vikao kako se nada da ce canonical staviti opt-in, umjesto opt-outa, bas za te trazilice i ine drkarije?
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jesi vidio kak rasturamo :) 
<ivoks> cuo sam
<ivoks> nisam jos bio na tekmi
<ivoks> u petak se vracam u HR, pa cu konacno i hokej pogledati
<BotaniCar|2> Instalirao sam nove linux integration toolse na server, za sad se cini da radi 20% brze, sve :)
<BotaniCar|2> zivjela virtualizacija
<BotaniCar|2> ZIVJELAAA
<Mmike> kak' si mjerio? :)
<jelly> Å¡topericon
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: to na 2012?
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: drzim se 2k8 do danjeg :( Opet su napravili sranje s administrativnim alatima. Morao bi (kao kad se migriralo 2k3 na 2k8) imati dva seta alata na management stanici - jedan za 2k8, jedan za 2k12
<BotaniCar|2> cekam prvi SP, cini se 
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: mjerio time-om i monitorirao zauzece sistemskih resursa kod poduzimanja akcija ( prije i poslije novih LIC-a)
<BotaniCar|2> A, da stvar bude bolja .. danas do 12 radim tarlalilalihuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<vileni> ja iz principa radim do 16
<BotaniCar|2> Jeben ti je princip, Gavrilo :)
<vileni> imamo 4 dana free, ne treba mi jos i tih 4h
<BotaniCar|2> Imam i ja , kaj ne bi zel i  4h pride :)
<vileni> cudi me da ne uzimaju skraceno u petak kad je praznik u nedjelju
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: onda stignes i po flasu :)
<BotaniCar|2> nemrem ti ja to tak SilverSpace, ako se ne dogovorim dan ranije - rsprodan sam unaprijed :) kaj nisi ti rekao juce da si bolestan ? 
<vileni> al je jednostavno spojiti se na hyper-v 2012
<jelly> moram nagovorit svog admina da mi slozi sigurniji pristup do hyperv na ustanovi
<jelly> pptp je probijen
<jelly> hmha, kao svi koriste gmail i hotmail i yahoo umjesto maila od providera, al zauzece diska meni sam raste
<hbogner> grr, moram smislit neki html graber/parser, ovo copy/paste sranje je sranje
<hbogner> tj naci neki i prilagocit ga
<jelly> beautifulsoup?
<Mmike> hbogner, za kaj ttreba?
<hbogner> za skidat podatke sa weba katastra i gruntovnice
<hbogner> obrasce njihove
<hbogner> u neki friendly format :D
<dodobas> hbogner: grasemonkey koji u pozadini puni neku bazu preko weba... to smo davno radili :) mozes cak i na couchbase :)
<hbogner> prek browsera ukucam captcha kod i onda kad mi izbaci podatke trebam ih pokupit i slozit na meni potreban nacinđ
<jelly> još kad bi mogao kepču automatski OCR-at ;-)
<hbogner> kolko se sjecam netko je vec to napravio, ap moram potrazit gotovo rjesenje i provjerit
<hbogner> jelly, dodobas thx
<hbogner> jelly, ma nije ni problem to ukucavat :D
<dodobas> jelly: ekipa voli klikat :)
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> nije samo za mene nego i za klikabilne windowsase
<dodobas> lol... jos uvijek radi skripta... osim sto ne sprema nigdje :)
<dodobas> hbogner: posaljem
<hbogner> dodobas, cool thx
<ivoks> http://hothardware.com/News/ARM-Launches-New-64bit-Architecture-Coming-To-Cell-Phones-Servers-In-2014/
<ivoks> sjebali mooreov zakon :)
<ivoks> AMD ce raditi ARM procove
<jelly> da, 2014 će početi
<jelly> Å¡to bi rekli kasno paljenje
<jelly> ne znam hoće li i u kojem obliku i obujmu AMD preživjeti sljedećih 2-3 godine
<ivoks> ATI dio ce zaradjivati :)
<ivoks> valjda ce se na vrijeme sjetiti integrirati ARM i ATI
<jelly> misliš, skalirati GPU da troši malo a daje dovoljno?
<jelly> ili misliš za workstation ili gpgpu primjenu
<ivoks> workstation
<ivoks> a i ovo prvo
<hbogner> wtf, thunderbird i carnet kombinacija mi napunili disk
<ivoks> thunderbird je bug
<ivoks> jedan veliki bug
<hbogner> sa 14 giga inbox fajlom
<Mmike> ne, carnet je bug! :)
<hbogner> ali samo carnetov mail, ostali su normalni
<ivoks> hbogner: sazimanje ne radi po defaultu, iako je ukljuceno
<jelly> kad bi bili otvoreni driveri za gpu, uz arm procesort, to bi bilo vrlo ok
<ivoks> moras rucno 'sazimati'
<hbogner> sazimanje? compacting? to mi je ukljuceno
<ivoks> ili samo predji na mutt-patched
<Mmike> ivoks? 
<jelly> mutt-kz !
<Mmike> ivoks, koja verzija tba?
<Mmike> meni to radi ok
<ivoks> Mmike: sve
<Mmike> mario@buntor ~/.thunderbird$ du -sh .
<Mmike> 454M    .
<Mmike> pa, to nije istina :)
<Mmike> compacting radi ok
<Mmike> mario@buntor ~/.thunderbird/j38tx08w.default/ImapMail$ du -sh .
<Mmike> 377M    .
<jelly> mutt mi počinje ić na živce kad mi vendori ili šefov šef pošalju html-only mail
<ivoks> http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?f=29&p=11707097
<Mmike> dok nisam to upalio imao sam po 4-5 GB u maildiru
<jelly> (Å¡ef zna da koristim mutt pa je dobar ;-)
<ivoks> upalio si ga da to radi vremenski?
<Mmike> mislim da tb 3.0 nije to znao kako spada, 3.1 na dalje, rade ok
<ivoks> ako da, onda radi
<Mmike> ivoks, ne, nego na velicinu
<Mmike> cek
<ivoks> ako ga samo ukljucis, onda ne radi
<jelly> Mmike: koji format foldera koristi TB lokalno?
<jelly> i strga li se ako mu petljaš po folderu sa strane sa nečim drugim
<ivoks> jelly: msf
<ivoks> sto god to bilo
<ivoks> INBOX.msf:          exported SGML document, ASCII text
<jelly> wtf msf :-)
<hbogner> ivoks,  upalis ga da to radi na odredjenom broju megabajta
<Mmike> ivoks, 'compact folders when savings will be vece od 20MB' 
<jelly> mozilla's silly format
<Mmike> tak je meni namjesteno
<ivoks> Mmike: da, onda radi
<ivoks> moras mu eksplicitno reci kada da radi compact
<ivoks> vise je UI bug, nego bug u funkcionalnosti
<ivoks> ja bi rekao da ako ukljucim compacting, da ce compactirati
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> pa to je jedino mjesto di to mosh ukljucit
<jelly> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mork_%28file_format%29 Mork is a computer file format used by several email clients and web browsers produced by Netscape, and later, Mozilla Foundation. It was developed by David McCusker[1] with the aim of creating a minimal database replacement that would be reliable, flexible, and efficient, and use a file format close to plain text.[2]
<Mmike> i zaklikas, i bok
<ivoks> ali to je samo predispozicija za namjestanje pravila compaktiranja koji su 'posebne opcije'
<ivoks> nije
<ivoks> desni klik na folder
<jelly> The file format has been severely criticized by jwz
<Mmike> i onda?
<jelly> heh
<ivoks> kliknes 'Compact'
<ivoks> to samo po sebi ne radi
<ivoks> ako ne odes u postavke thunderbirda i definiras pravila
<jelly> ok.  Drugo pitanje.  Jel se može kompletan mail exportati iz TBa u neki _normalan_ format? 
<Mmike> ivoks, koje postavke?
<Mmike> kakva pravila?
<ivoks> joj, napornog li lika
<Mmike> nisam ja naporan neg si ti poslovicno nesposoban objasnit  nesto :)
<Mmike> i onda su ti svi glupi, krivii, naporni, ili ne razumiju :)
<Astemd> TB (ako se dobro sjećam) rabi ASCII format
<Mmike> meni radi, tebi ne radi, ti si neznas namjestis, ja znam ):)
<hbogner> ivoks kak neradi, ja micao iz inboxy u arhive okolo i normalno mi compactalo
<Mmike> jelly, mosh, naravno
<jelly> ne bi se štel mešat, al Mmike je naporan po defaultu ;-)
<Mmike> jelly, :P
<hbogner> smanjio se inbox fajl
<Mmike> jelly, mama ti se kupa gola!
<jelly> O.O
<jelly> ... tak da se nema smisla na to žalit
<Mmike> compactiranje mi uvijek radilo, doduse, kad ti naraste .msf preko 21938419283147 gigabajta, da, onda malo steka (doduse, stekalo na 3.1, neznam kak je sad)
<Mmike> al' zato kliknes (JEDNA JEDINA OPCIJA) na 'auto compact when savings are blabla', i zaboravis na to
<jelly> Astemd: eh, ascii je samo encoding, a ne format struktura unutra
<Mmike> i naravno ne stavis da ti skida mailove, nego samo headere
<Mmike> i jos stavis ~/.thunderbird na SSD, i milina
<Astemd> dugo vremena nije bilo uopće nikakvog "kompaktanja", pa je bio ASCII
<jelly> vidim da ću dići lokalni imapd i držati mailove u tome ako hoću portabilnost
<Mmike> jelly, .msf su samo indexi
<Mmike> mailovi su maildir
 * jelly još uvijek ima foldere i mutt na serveru
 * Mmike ima samo foldere na serveru
<Mmike> i roundcube
<jelly> i procmail za sortiranje
<Mmike> eh, to nemam vise
<Mmike> sieve ftw :)
<jelly> kad korisnicima složimo sieve onda ću i sebi
<Astemd> moje iskustvo je sljedeće: s OutlookExpressa prešao sam na Thunderbird, radio je dobro. Onda su Ubuntu magovi zaključili da je Evolution bolji. Kad se kod SQLite upgrade-a Evolution skršio kao zadnji bijednik, vratio sam se na Thunderbird, kojis e do sada nikad nije skršio.
<Mmike> pardon, nije maildir nego ono drugo (sve u jednom fileu)
<jelly> Mmike: jel rondaš po sieve pravilima prek webmaila ili drito
<Mmike> Astemd, meni se tb nekad nece ugasit, pa ga moram kill -9
<Mmike> jelly, preko plugina za tb, nisam preko webmaila pokusavao iako sam vidio da ima roundcube plugin za to
<jelly> Astemd: ubuntu prebrzo switcha softver
<Astemd> yup
<jelly> debian nikad ne switcha softver, ne znam Å¡ta je gore ;-)
<Mmike> :)
<Astemd> Ubuntu, tj. Canonocal ima dobre ideje, ali realizacija im ponekad "sucks a big time"
<Mmike> jucer sam ici pricao kak mi ubuntu server bolji, prek facebooka
<Mmike> lik me odmah nazvao i opsirno objasnio da ne serem :)
<jelly> heheh
<Mmike> a onda smo zajedno nastavili srat po centosu :)
<Astemd> :)
<jelly> kaj fali centosu
<Astemd> rpm?
<Astemd> :D
<jelly> ima točno isto ono što i RHEL, ni više ni manje
<Mmike> isto sto i perlu - ne poznam ga dovoljno dobro da bih ga mogao elegantno koristiti
<Mmike> plus, da, fali mu apt, i hrpetina paketa
<jelly> to je _tvoj_ problem a ne centosa
<Astemd> sve Linux distre su dobre, problem je u korisnicima, uvijek! :)
<hbogner_> ja stavio da mi skida lokalno sve na laptopu
<Mmike> nema munin, recimo :)
<weshmashian> bolje bilokaj nego tgz paketi (da, napokon naucih) :)
<jelly> Mmike: da, ali onih bijednih 2k paketa što ima su podržani 7+ godina
<Mmike> da, nazalost
<Mmike> i onda te zovu da ne radi i vidis da imaju postgres 8.0
<jelly> kak nažalost, to je najbolji dio
<Mmike> i kazes im, to je staro, upgradeirajte to, to ne radi, nema patcheva, nema niceg
<Mmike> i onad skuzis da rhelekipa to patchira, i trga
<jelly> ne bi smjeli trgati
<Mmike> onda im maknes rh sa db servera, stavis debian, i vozis :)
<Astemd> hehe
<Mmike> jelly, moje jedino iskustvo je s postgresom bilo
<Astemd> Mmike: ti si brutalan :D
<weshmashian> eto, pomozi svima i prijavi se da ti patchas pgsql za rhel :)
<Mmike> mogu se prijavit za patchat rhel na debian :)
<jelly> Mmike: kaj, da je security patch napravio regression?  Desi se, ali to nadju i poprave za tjedan-dva max
<jelly> Ubuntuu se to desava svakih par mjeseci
<Astemd> apt-get rulz
<jelly> a kad se desi u Debianu onda se svi cude
<jelly> yum sad ima sve fičure ko i apt
<Astemd> valjda svi ovdje znaju napraviti configure, make i make install; ali zašto ako je apt-get update; apt-get upgrade dovoljno?
<Mmike> jelly, ne, neg, mislim, patcheve za 8.4/9.0/9.1 applyjaju na 8.0
<Mmike> kak?
<Mmike> naravno da se razleta
<Mmike> ok, mozda je postgres krivi primjer
<jelly> Mmike: RHEL obično funkcionira tako da ako korisnici traže noviju major verziju, onda se zapakira s novim imenom paketa pa nek korisnik testira i migrira
<hbogner> dodobas, thx za mail
<jelly> a stara supportana verzija stoji do EOL
<jelly> recimo u RHEL5 imaš posebno prastaru sambu 3.0.x s kojom je izašlo, i recentiju 3.5.x pod drugim imenom samba3x
<jelly> isto tak ima postgresql.x86_64 i postgresql84.x86_64
<jelly> To pokriva 90% infrastrukturnih potreba; Debian pokriva 99% ali traje prekratko
<Mmike> kak misils, traje prekratko?
<jelly> Debian izlazi svakih cca 2 godine, i traje 12 mjeseci od kad izađe idući
<jelly> znači svakih 2-3 godine moraš upgradeati OS
<weshmashian> hm, kaj se to nesto ubrzalo ili mi se samo cini?
 * weshmashian jos uvijek ima jedan etch koji treba apgrejdnut
<jelly> Etch(4.0; 2007-04-08), Lenny(5.0; 2009-02-14), Squeeze(6.0; 2011-02-06)
<jelly> squeeze je zamrznut 08.2010., wheezy (to be Debian 7) je zamrznut sad u 6 ili 7. mjesecu
<weshmashian> kad smo kod tog, koliko je zajebato delat upgrade 4 -> 5 -> 6?
<jelly> ima par začkoljica al većina je opisana u release notesima
<weshmashian> mmm
<weshmashian> will do
<Mmike> jelly, meni to ne smeta, stovise, cesto mi pase jer mi treba novi softver
<jelly> weshmashian: to je što se tiče OS-a.  Što se tiče tvojih custom php4 ili kajjaznam aplikacija, to će se sve strgati ;-)
 * jelly još ima etch chroot za neka stara sranja 
<jelly> a koje verzije Debiana $employer još ima ne smijem ni reć 
<jelly> *cough*woody*cough*
<obruT> jelly: jel ti onog Stojica vidjas na poslu ? :) sta on radi uopce ?
<jelly> obruT: Å¡ta god mu daju!
<jelly> taj lik je grozno pametan
<weshmashian> jelly: nisu moje appse :) ali da, ocekujem neki nivo trganja
<weshmashian> srecom pa si mogu to sve prebacit na svoj virtualac za test
<obruT> jelly: ma da ? ;) a cime se bavi ? koje mu je radno mjesto ?
<obruT> dosla mi je neka posta za njega :P
<jelly> obruT: ne znam točno koji mu je opis radnog mjesta, al ono što radi se da opisati negdje u rangu programer / sr. programer / arhitekt
<jelly> jah, HR aplikacija veli Sistem arhitekt
<rsedak> jutro
<hbogner> jutro?
<hbogner> na kojem si to kontinentu rsedak ?
<rsedak> hbogner: na svojem :-)
<rsedak> ja imam i vlastiti vremensku zonu :-D
<hbogner> he he he
<obruT> hbogner: ajme, pa valjda si naucio da "jutro" ne oznacava dio dana nego mentalno stanje :)
<hbogner> obruT, onda je meni ponoc :D
<obruT> :)
<jelly> RST (UTC-[1-7])
<jelly> ping idesh
<jelly> 64 bytes from idesh.net (cenzura): icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=0.175 ms
<jelly> well, ping ide
<Mmike> kak da findu kazem da ignorira sve direktorije koji imaju 'cache' u sebi?
<Mmike> al' bilo gdje, da opce ne ide unutra
<Mmike> cim naleti na cache, aj bok
<Mmike> -prune
<jelly> wtf
<jelly> Dear website owner or webmaster, Our spiders has indexed the following url http://lists.iskon.hr/pipermail/prava-zivotinja/2001-August.txt and we seek permission to display the associated images in our search engine.
<Mmike> lol :) :)
<jelly> kakve crne slike u .txt arhivi liste
<ivoks> jao
<ivoks> ode lucas film
<Mmike> ivoks, ti si par sati iza nas, a? :)
<ivoks> star wars ce sada raditi ista ekipa koja radi i trnoruzicu :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ja radim, pa nemam vremena za takve vijesti :)
<Mmike> aha, oprosti molim te :)
<ivoks> razmisliti cu o tome
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> niko ne čita backlog vidim
<ivoks> Yes, that means that Canonical will try to bring Ubuntu 14.04 LTS to tablets, TVs and mobile phones. Great news, right?
<ivoks> kasljuc
<Mmike> yea, neat news
<ivoks> znate li da je ove godine prodano vise racunala s ubuntuom, nego li apple racunala 2006.?
<dodobas> yelokoa
<ivoks> idem pit...
<dodobas> kasljuc, radit ... :)
<Mmike> sve, samo da windowsi nestanu
<Mmike> ivoks, nekaj finoga?
 * Mmike pije drugi Dunkel Paulaner
<Mmike> http://hr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/
<Mmike> ivoks, to mora tako?
<jelly> buntubuntubuntu
<jelly> Mmike: magija symlinkov!
<SilverSpace> bemti windoze koje smece
<SilverSpace> http://guides.yoosecurity.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/PCEU-Virus2.jpg
<Mmike> mario@buntor /storage/mario/tmp/ln/1/3/3/3/3/3/3/3/3/3/3/3/3/3/3/3/3/3/3/3/3$ cd 3
<Mmike> mario@buntor /storage/mario/tmp/ln/1$ 
<Mmike> aha!
<jelly> ...
<jelly> i veliš plaćaju te za sistemašenje?
<jelly> </zloba>
<Mmike> placaju :/
<Mmike> nedovoljno
<rut> koliko ?
<rut> :P
<dodobas> 60 minuta na sat :P
<jelly> 8 sati na dan
<rut> a kn / eur / $ ??
<jelly> to ne smije ni ženi reći
<rut> pih .. onda nije gazda u kuci 
<dodobas> bas zato je...
<dodobas> ima mogucnost manipulacije... kontrole... pih... n00b
<jelly> ta klauzula u ugovoru mi je najsmjesnija
<rut> to bas takvi i pisu 
<rut> tjesite se 
<jelly> kaj ti brijes, aj reci koliku imas placu da vidimo
<jelly> mislim, ePeen
<rut> ja ?
<jelly> jašta
<rut> 0kn
<jelly> kad već pitaš druge... mogao bi se i isprsit s podatkom
<rut> pa napisao sam 0kn
<jelly> huh, od toga je teško preživit
<jelly> to se veli freelancer onda!
<rut> zena radi ja trosim
<dodobas> cek dok vidi na google translator sto znaci freelancer
<jelly> heheh
<jelly> dodobas: koji kua
<rut> dodo znaci da si ti papak
 * jelly gleda alternativne prijevode
<dodobas> jelly: nisam gledao :)
<jelly> default je "honorarac", alternativa je "slobodnjak"
<jelly> meni su Slobodnjaci samo na Arrakisu
<rut> jesu ovdje svi pametni .. uuuu 
<rut> ?? sto radim ovjde opce 
<jelly> to je dobro pitanje
<rut> aaaa znamm . citam pametne izjaveee
<jelly> možda ima neki kanal di ćeš se bolje snać
<rut> ma dobro je ovdje ... vidim da ste jako pametni . nacitani 
<rut> baratate izrazima 
<rut> nice 
<rut> jos da imam vidjet di to znanje .. neki projekat.. kakav source ..
<jelly> to je nužno zlo u IT-ju
<rut> nije valjda sve u prijevodu :(
<rut> koja tisinaaaa
<rut> cim se spomene nesto konkretno 
<dodobas> pa ne, dio je i u razumijevanju
<rut> ee bas me zanima sto si ti dodo napravio .. 
<rut> valjda preveo "freelancer" .. i to je to
<rut> koja zasluga
<jelly> https://www.eso.org/public/images/eso1242a/zoomable/
<dodobas> pa kad bi ti znao koristiti internet vrlo lako pronadjes sto sam napravio
<rut> nauci me .. di da idem ? 
<jelly> dodobas: ček, prvo mora nać kak se zoveš
<rut> dodo neces me naucit da nadem ?
<dodobas> pa ucenje je u tome da nadjes...
<rut> nemogu .. nisam spretan toliko 
<rut> aj pomozi 
<dodobas> ne mogu nije tocan odgovor
<rut> probat cu sam onda
<dodobas> there is no try
<rut> hmm .. odvede me na neki github sto god to bilo
<rut> al nema dalje :(
<rut> :( .:(
<ivoks> Mmike: da, to je normalno
<rut> dodo: eh .. i opet se radi o tudem radu :(
<dodobas> rut: ma o cemu ti ?
<rut> dodo: daj nauci me kako da nadem 
<jelly-home> hehe, ak se mene gugla isto nema ništa, very good
<rut> a ja sve lud od guglanja i posvecivanja paznje vama :)
<jelly-home> sve si se pretrgao
<rut> bas
#ubuntu-hr 2012-11-01
<MmikeDOMA> https://plus.google.com/+LinusTorvalds/posts/ByVPmsSeSEG
<MmikeDOMA> Heh, ubuntu 12.10 se nece instalirat :)
<MmikeDOMA> nece nit krenit :)
<MmikeDOMA> kaj vise 1GB nije dovoljan za instalaciju ubuntura?
<Mmike> blah
<Mmike> sjebe se instalacija ako je prije nesto instalirano 
<jelly-home> http://arstechnica.com/business/2012/10/finland-plan-for-universal-100mbps-service-by-2015-on-track/
<Mmike> spava mi se
<Mmike> drj_cro, opla, od kad si ti na amishu?
<drj_cro> drj_cro: pa vec jedno 3godine :)
<drj_cro> to doma komp
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> vish vish
<Mmike> fino :)
<Mmike> calendarserver je potrgan i u zadnjem ubuntuu
<dodobas> Mmike: meni je davical skroz ok
<Mmike> a cini se da ce i meni bit
<dodobas> kako bi bilo dobro.... laptop arm e-ink display... pa baterija bi trajala tjedan dana :)
<dodobas> hebes video i boju...  :)
<Mmike> i onda rFactor na tome
<dodobas> ma za to imas konzolu prikljucenu na home entertainment system s plazmom od 140cm...
<dodobas> koja cak ima i PIP za zenu i njezine spanjolske serije 
<Mmike> cak i PIPa zenu? :)
<dodobas> picture in picture 
<jelly-home> mda, 140cm sultana Sulejmana i 20cm formule
<dodobas> pikseliziranog Sulejmana 
<Mmike> jelly-home, koji kelner i koji nvidia driver ti rabis?
<jelly-home> koji god trenutno ima u Debian testing
<Mmike> nekvi: /exec -o dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<Mmike> ili nesto takvo? :)
<jelly-home> 3.2.0-4-amd64 i 304.60-1 trenutno
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1oHdfyjrUz8
<datase> Mmike: Title: GRUPA 777 - TI SI MOJ HIT (1982), Views: 1368, Rating: 100.0%
<Mmike> jelly, jel' ti se da potjerat lighstsmark i rec kol'ko ti kaze?
<Mmike> ja imam isti taj driver, jedino sam na 2.6.38
<jelly-home> This is Lightsmark 2008 [Linux 32bit] log. Check it if benchmark doesn't work properly.
<jelly-home> Penumbra quality: 8/8 on GeForce GT 220/PCIe/SSE2.
<jelly-home> Finished, average fps = 28.06.
<Mmike> to di sefaultni potjerao, right? nisi rezu namjestao i to?
<Mmike> Penumbra quality: 8/8 on GeForce GTX 650/PCIe/SSE2.
<jelly-home> da
<Mmike> Finished, average fps = 54.50.
<Mmike> a na windozama imam oko 250
<jelly-home> linux sucks
<Mmike> A na GTX250 mi se cini da je bilo oko 100
<Mmike> a nemam sad ju tu da provjerim
<jelly-home> sa istom verzijom drivera?
<Mmike> yup, samo prestekao karticu
<jelly-home> mozda sad defaulta na vsync
<Mmike> ovaj driver je iz nvidijinihin PPAova
<jelly-home> je li fps ikad preslo 70
<Mmike> ne, ne predje 60 nikad
<jelly-home> onda je to vjerojatno to
<Mmike> di/kako to iskljucim?
<jelly-home> dobro pitanje
<jelly-home> nvidia-settings u ruke i peri
<dodobas> o shit.. terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::bad_alloc'
<Mmike> Finished, average fps = 432.53.
<Mmike> jelly, :*
<ivoks> nije li lightsmark malo outdated?
<jelly-home> ivoks: imaš nešto novije?
<ivoks> Red Hat Linux Born on Halloween and Still Scaring the Pants off Proprietary Operating Systems
<ivoks> jelly-home: nemam, samo pitam
<ivoks> mozda ne zna pricati s novim kernelom, s obzirom da je iz 2008.
<jelly-home> pa, ne priča s kernelom nego sa libGL.so & prijateljima
<Mmike> SyncToVBlank je trebalo ugasiti
<Mmike> i radi odlicno
<Mmike> bolje neg na windozama
<jelly-home> al što ivoks veli, pitanje je koliko benchmark iz 2008 ispituje mogućnosti dx11 / OGL4 kartice iz 2011-12
<dodobas> prica mi kolega prejucer... radi neku igru... uglavnom kaze...
<dodobas> da je compozitor koji ubuntu koristi smece... da moras pogadjati parametere da vsync radi kako treba
<ivoks> arch je smece
<ivoks> :)
<jelly-home> dobijem fantastičnih 40fps kad se isključi vsync sync :-D
<drj_cro> ivoks: si dobio steam-betu? ak da daj mmiketu da isproba grafiku :)
<dodobas> ivoks: opet pijes ujutro...
<ivoks> drj_cro: nisam jos, ali budem kroz koji dan
<ivoks> dodobas: primjecujes gdje grijesis?
<ivoks> u zelji da nesto proglasis smecem, jako si osjetljiv kada je nesto, sto je tebi drago, proglaseno smecem :)
<drj_cro> eto onda das mmiketu da nije baco nofce za grafulju 
<dodobas> ma arch je smece :)
<ivoks> compiz je poznat minus u linux svijetu
<dodobas> ali je najazurnije smece :)
<dodobas> zar ne ? :)
<ivoks> ali Xorg ne moze bolje za sad
<ivoks> zato se i radi na waylandu
<dodobas> ivoks: tako sam mu i rekao
<jelly-home> aha, iksi su krivi :-)
<ivoks> nisu krivi
<ivoks> jednostavno nisu zamisljeni za to
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' ima sanse, fakat, da se dodje do bete steama?
<jelly-home> Mmike: pa jesi se prijavio
<ivoks> Mmike: ja cu ju dobiti, da
<ivoks> Mmike: svi koji su dosli na UDS ce dobiti beta pristup
<Mmike> jelly, pa jel' se moze jos?
<Mmike> ivoks, aha, nemres vezom progurat mene, recimo?
<jelly-home> pojma, ja sam se prijavio jucer ili kad vec
<dodobas> Mmike: ima ali ti prvo moraju uzeti fingerprint hardvera na kojem ces ga vriti
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> nek uzmu
<jelly-home> popis pitanja koja postavljaju kojd prijave skoro i je fingerprint
<drj_cro> jelly-home: si naveo da koristis ubuntu(koliko sam skuzio samo ce te uzimat u obzir) :)
<jelly-home> te koliko ekrana, te koja rezolucija, te koji driver i otkud je instaliran
<jelly-home> drj_cro: nisam, ko ih sljivi 
<Mmike> jelly, al', moras imat steam account prije, jeld?
<jelly-home> Mmike: da
<jelly-home> bio je Debian u popisu, pa sam kliknuo bas to
<ivoks> rekli su da ce raditi samo .deb pakete
<ivoks> pa ce kasnije istrazivati podrsku za ostale distribucije
<jelly-home> onda pita otkud mi i koji driver, opcije: 1) free driver 2) non free driver pakiran iz ubuntua 3) nvidia installer ...
<jelly-home> ... debian paketi nisu bili opcija 
<jelly-home> ivoks: ali .deb pakete za ubuntu
<ivoks> moguce je da ce raditi i na debianu
<jelly-home> raditi != za
<jelly-home> moguce je da meni na debian serveru rade paketi za RHEL... 
<jelly-home> moguce je instalirati oracle db na ubuntu desktop, ne znaci da je pametno ili supportano
<Mmike> eto sam se prijavio
<dodobas> i Mmike kako se osjecas ?
<drj_cro> :)
<Mmike> grudi su mi nabrekle
<Mmike> ako bas moras znat
<dodobas> eto.. lepo
<jelly-home> ak steam radi ok pod crossover games... valjda ce radit i native 
<drj_cro> pa ovo sto prebacuju kazu da radi bolje
<jelly-home> ma ja bi samo Plants vs. Zombies
<drj_cro> ja cekam da prebace dotu2 i da si maknem windoze doma sa stroja :)
<jelly-home> eventualno Portal 1 i 2 
<jelly-home> jesu popravili dota2 da mozes sam slagati ekipu s kojom ces igrati
<drj_cro> pa to mozes oduvijek
<drj_cro> ivajtas u party i onda na matchmaking
<jelly-home> kolega je nesto pricao da radi random matchkaing ko kad upadne
<drj_cro> morate biti prvo party pa onda matchmaking
<drj_cro> il ima i private game
<ivoks> joj, hocu doma
<Mmike> da, ubuntu shipa potrgani calendarserver
<Mmike> knje :/
<Mmike> https://trac.calendarserver.org/ticket/448
<SilverSpace> fakat je predobro http://www.redbull.no/cs/Satellite/no_NO/360-F1/001243262600173
<SilverSpace> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/pimoroni/picade-the-arcade-cabinet-kit-for-your-raspberry-p
<SilverSpace> jah zajebaval sam se sa sweet home 3d i na kraju si obrisao kaj sam napravio 
<SilverSpace> bas sam pravi umjetnik za zajebati nesto
<Mmike> burp
<Mmike> SilverSpace, git! :)
<Mmike> ja maltene srat ne idem bez gita
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/314289_549307035095581_1588557310_n.jpg
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kakve sve datoteke git prihvaca
<Mmike> bilo kakve
<Mmike> samo sto na text fileovima (source code i to) mozes lakse vidjeti izmjene, mergeati ako treba i tak
<Mmike> odem jest
<SilverSpace> tek
<ivoks> http://www.vecernji.hr/data/slika/130/648878.jpg
<ivoks> murter :(
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/534570_4303193291602_856311175_n.jpg
<ivoks> :(
<jelly-home> sad je pravi otok?
<ivoks> hehe
<SilverSpace> u vodivama je sve do crkve ako vam je poznato
<jelly-home> MmikeT: c64 demo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkwhxJv48tM#t=15m40s
<datase> jelly-home: Title: Fairlight^Offence^Prosonix - Trick and Treat aka Nerds of Steel (2012) C64, Views: 141, Rating: 100.0%
<jelly-home> ivoks: jel moguce da mail-delivery-stack podesi neke postavke da budu identicne defaultima, tj. nepotrebno eksplicirane u main.cf?
<drj_cro> imam dota2 invite, ocel neko od vas pingvinasa? salji na drj.cro@gmail.com(odo off)
<SilverSpace> kaj je dota2
<hbogner> igra
<jelly-home> <orealis> There's a new drink called a "Sandy" <orealis> It's a watered down manhattan.
#ubuntu-hr 2012-11-02
<weshmashian> \o
<dodobas> yekook
<Mmike> hbath hobpek
<Mmike> da, lightsmark daje bolje rezultate na ubunturu nego na windblatoru
<dodobas> dubrava 144, balon centar... zna netko gdje je to  ? :)
<Mmike> no
<weshmashian> da
<weshmashian> odokativno
<weshmashian> dodobas: jel' znas di je dom zdravlja u djubravi? (grizanska)
<weshmashian> hm, danas nesto svi oce rijesit probleme u firmi sa reinstallom winjoza -.-
<dodobas> weshmashian: znam gdje je grizanska.. valjda je onda to negdje tamo
<dodobas> weshmashian: tnx
<weshmashian> dodobas: trebalo bi ti bit odma blizu krizanja grizanske i av dubrava
<weshmashian> na juznoj strani, vise prema domu kulture :)
<weshmashian> na juznoj strani av dubrava, jel'
<weshmashian> i suck at explaining...
<jelly-home> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z08k6zYsVAY
<datase> jelly-home: Title: ComPSYlation, Views: 2676699, Rating: 98.69068%
<dodobas> nakon ods->xls konverzija href linkovi kao da ne postoje...
<Mmike> al' su u biti tu? :)
<dodobas> pa bold font/ona plava boja :)
<SilverSpace> hebate skoro da nitko ne vozi na prvom treningu
<SilverSpace> svi cuvaju motore
<SilverSpace> dodobas: preko puta murije koliko mi se cini
<weshmashian> po prvi put slucajno pokrenuh emacs... *shudder*
<dodobas> brzo :q :q 
<dodobas> :P
<jelly> q:
<jelly> ^X^C
<jelly> odn. C-x C-c u emacs notaciji
<weshmashian> srecom pa pise odma kak izac :D
<jelly> \o/
<weshmashian> sad odprilike znam kak se emacsovci osjecaju kad dignu vim :)
<Mmike> super je ubuntu :) napravis upgrade nekih nebitnih stvar ii onda zvuk prestane raditi :)
<weshmashian> i onda windouzi suxaju, jel? ;)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: reboot :P
<obruT> ajme, citao sam neki clanak o hi-fi sustavima i na kraju frajer totalno pohvalio linux u tom segmentu ?!?
<SilverSpace> e ludaka http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/redu-iphone-5-zagrebu/119551.aspx
<obruT> ajme
<obruT> "najvjernije fanove ovog Appleovog gadgeta uveselili su i sportski celebrityji koje je Vipnet doveo na ovo veselo događanja (vaterpolisti, teakwondoistice...),"
<obruT> dzisus
<SilverSpace> ima se para
<SilverSpace> pa nek mi sad netko kuka
<obruT> pa to i ja kazem
<obruT> stalno se kuka, nema se para, nema se za jesti, ali eto... ceka se u redu da se prvi ima
<jelly> religija
<obruT> trebao sam se tamo pred ekipom setuckat sa svojim htc-om :)
<obruT> i pitat ekipu koliki ekran i koju rezoluciju ima taj njihov novi iphone zbog kojeg stoje satima u redu :)
<obruT> (cisto da se zna, nisam ni ja religiozan, ovo sam dobio prakticki "na poklon")
<obruT> i mrzim te smartphonove, mrzim :P
<jelly> valjda ce se uskoro vratiti na stupanj da imaju bar tjedan dana baterije bez razmisljanja i kemijanja i gasenja fičura
<Mmike> ja ne
<Mmike> guba su
<Mmike> ima super igara za njih :)
<Mmike> cak i c64 emulator
<obruT> meni neki dan ovaj android podivljao, mislim da je pala kap ili dvije kise na ekran, e samo se izmjenivali ekrani, pici ovo pici ono... jedva sam ga uspio stabilizirat :)
<weshmashian> i sad frka panika jer direktor nemre na svom prastarom officetu vidjet meeting request iz t-coma :)
<weshmashian> a objasnit mu da ima pretpotopne verzije svega je nemoguce
<jelly> daj mu novi kompjuktor
<weshmashian> buahahaha
<weshmashian> "zasto, pa ovaj jos radi!"
<jelly> pa ocito ne radi
<weshmashian> to kaj on ima office 2000 instaliran ne znaci da pc kao pc ne radi
<jelly> ak ne moze obavljati posal na njemu...
<jelly> takav alat nije koristan, jel
<weshmashian> pokuso sam ga jednom uvjerit da mu apgrejdnem te pizdarije, jasno i glasno sam dobio odgovor da zaboravim na to
<weshmashian> so i did
<jelly> nek si approva meeting request sa smartphonea
<weshmashian> sumnjam da ima tu opciju na staroj nokii
<jelly> tak ja radim, mutt za mail, a mobitel za kalendar
<weshmashian> a nit ne prima melj na mob'tel :D
<jelly> ak nema activesync onda jebga
<weshmashian> a tak i tak bi trebalo 90% masina zamjenit, no nis ni od tog
<weshmashian> a kao ekstra bonus "ak mogu primit mail [u firmi] znaci da je moj stroj vidljiv na Internetu" (nije od direktora)
<jelly> nakon 15 godina i dalje ne znam kaj odgovorit kad neko izbaci dovoljno blesavu tvrdnju
<SilverSpace> koja pila http://autoklub.jutarnji.hr/-aktualno-alfa-romeo-giulia-gt50-concept/1063513/
<weshmashian> jelly: ak' nadjes odgovarajucu reakciju please let me know
<jelly> hm, promijenilo davatelja usluge u menzi u Grupi
<dodobas> jelly: odgovoris nesto u stilu 'ok, dobro je da banane rastu nizvodno'
<SilverSpace> Black Ivory Coffe
<SilverSpace> samo za odabrano drustvo
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/tesla--arm/119546.aspx
<SilverSpace> obrnuti smjer
<Mmike> mene zanima sto to tesla ima a moja graficka nema
<Mmike> koliko vidim, to su isti procesori
<Mmike> samo sto tesla kosta milijarde
<Mmike> i nema ramdac
<jelly> ima malo vise onijeh vektorskih pipa brijem
<rut> kakve pipe ... armalove ?
<rut> skupe su pipe .. 
<rut> samo 10MB/s sa atheros 2tr2 karticom 
<jelly> to zapravo nije ni lose, kaj nije teoretski bw 150Mbps sa dvije antene
<rut> 300
<rut> iperf max 15MB/s tcp oko 20MB/s udp dok ftp ide kako sam napisao ~10-12
<rut> e sad me zanima kak je na linux-u sa ath9k ?
<jelly> pojma, ja bjezim od wirelessa ak ikako mogu
<jelly> cudi me da ftp i tcp iperf imaju ikakve razlike
<Mmike> ftp je spor ako se radi o gomiloreturetini malih fileova
<jelly> probaj pitati na #linux.hr kanalu
<Mmike> mislim da sam davno mjerio, tar/nc je skoro duplo brzi od ftpa
<rut> sto ovdje nitko nema wifi za po doma ? :)
<jelly> dobro je, pogodio sam m ime
<jelly> meni je to samo za mobitel
<rut> ma ti si samo za pipe i cijevi :)
<Mmike> rut, imam ja
<Mmike> rut, al' samo za telefone i za u krevet
<Mmike> sve drugo je zica
<rut> a ja sve bezicno
<Mmike> Supports AMD/ATI, CUDA GPU.
<jelly> wifi hoće krepati kad se uključi mikrovalna u blizini, kad susjed ofrlji svoj AP, kad je pun mjesec... žice su pouzdanije pa ih imam gdje god mogu
<Mmike> to znaci da supporta i nvidiju?
<Mmike> al' mi ne radi :/
<Mmike> meni wifi ok radi, manje vise
<Mmike> al' da, hoce prdekarat
<jelly> ak ne mogu streamat 1080p kak spada bez razmišljanja, jebo to
<Mmike> ja nemam di to pokazat :)
<Mmike> a divx/xvid i to, fino ide kroz wifi
<rut> ma sve fino radi :)
<weshmashian> ja sam bas zbog strimanja stavio dio na zicu
<weshmashian> naravno, od tad ne strimam nikaj
<rut> a bili napisali brzine i koji OS ?
<Mmike> jelly, jel' znas neki (relativno) jednostavan cuda benchmarkator?
<jelly> ne
<Mmike> pa sporiji mi internet nego sto wireless moze podnjeti
<Mmike> jelly, a daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaj, znam da sigurno znas neki :)
<weshmashian> rut: win7, razni linuxoidi, neam pojma koja brzina, nikad nisam benčmarko
<jelly> Mmike: neću komentirati
<Mmike> jelly, a daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaj
<jelly> heheh
<Mmike> zanimljivo
<Mmike> ne radi mi fullscreen na nekim yubito videjekima
<rut> pusti vodu pa ces vidjet kako ide kroz cijevi i pipe . eto brzine 
<weshmashian> oh, proradio mi perl sa ssl-om
 * weshmashian ode pit!
<jelly> \o/
<jelly> kaj si mu radio
<weshmashian> dodao sam u skriptuljinu 'use Net::SSL' -.-
<weshmashian> umjesto Net::SSLeay
<weshmashian> zanimljivo je da kad sam pokuso poslat soap 'rucno' (POST generiranog xml-a na SOAP endpoint) koristeci net-ssleay - sve ok, al' to isto prek soap-lite-a mi bacalo ssl_write_all error
<weshmashian> do gore navedene izmjene...
<weshmashian> i'll shuddup nao
<jelly> stari soap lite su bili grozno bagavi
<weshmashian> ovo bi trebala bit zadnja verzija
<jelly> “This is America, not a third world nation. We need food, we need clothing,” Staten Island Borough President Jim Molinaro said today
<ivoks> jelly: a?
<ivoks> tak sam se unistio sinoc
<ivoks> sve me strah fotki koje ce se pojaviti
<jelly> onda bolje da nis tehnicko ne pitam
<Mmike> Nov  2 16:11:41 ded1208 mysqld-RN: 121102 16:11:41 [ERROR] Failed to open the relay log '/home/mysql/relaylogs/ded1208.000763' (relay_log_pos 968345357)
<Mmike> root@ded1208:/etc/mysql/conf.d# file /home/mysql/relaylogs/ded1208.000763
<Mmike> /home/mysql/relaylogs/ded1208.000763: MySQL replication log
<Mmike> samo mysql
<ivoks> jelly: ma mozes
<ivoks> imali smo zustru raspravu oko mysqlu
<ivoks> percona dolazi u ubuntu i odrzavat ce ju autori percone
<ivoks> lik iz oracla je samo sutio
<ivoks> nije ni morao nista reci; ne mozes sam tak izbaciti mysql iz maina
<Mmike> Ili ovo:
<Mmike> root@(none)> CHANGE MASTER TO MASTER_HOST='10.21.50.46', MASTER_USER='repl', MASTER_PASSWORD='efadnsac', MASTER_PORT=3306, MASTER_LOG_FILE='ded1204-bin.000624', MASTER_LOG_POS=969382045;
<Mmike> Query OK, 0 rows affected (0.23 sec)
<Mmike> root@(none)> start slave;
<Mmike> ERROR 1200 (HY000): The server is not configured as slave; fix in config file or with CHANGE MASTER TO
<Mmike> root@(none)> 
<Mmike> Glupog li proizvoda, za popizdit!
<jelly> ivoks: to je ok tehnicko rjesenje, a za politicko se oracle sam sjebao.  Jel bio ko iz Debiana tamo?
<jelly> ne bi imao nista protiv da se *.deb preswitcha na perconu, i mysql-server i -client stranu
<ivoks> koliko ja znam, nije bio nitko iz debiana na tom 'sessionu'
<ivoks> postoji problem s perconom
<ivoks> kojem je uzrok mysql
<jelly> heh
<ivoks> sve mysql forkovi kaskaju 2-3 tjedna sa security zakrpama
<ivoks> s/sve/svi/
<jelly> da, jer treba rastrancat oraklove tarballe
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> ima tako fino rjesenje za to
<Mmike> ne koristis mysql
<Mmike> i milina
<jelly> ...
<ivoks> to sam i rekao liku :)
<ivoks> nisam znao da je iz oraclea
<ivoks> udjem unutra...
<jelly> to nije opcija za distru ;-)
<ivoks> lik sjedi
<Mmike> mah, debili
<ivoks> i velim, it's simple; ditch it and use postgre
<jelly> a gle, ak je lik tehnicar nema ni sta rec
<jelly> nit, vjerojatno, smije reci sta osobno misli 
<ivoks> rekao je
<ivoks> ne svidja mu se to tako, ali ne moze nista napraviti
<ivoks> mozda je vec dobio otkaz :)
<ivoks> neki rus, naravno, ne sjecam se imena
<jelly> to je otprilike granica do koje smijes ici sa takvim ugovorima o radu 
<jelly> pitam se sta redhat misli napravit
<ivoks> nis
<ivoks> dosao je fabbio
<ivoks> radio je prije za canonical, a sad radi za redhat
<ivoks> upstream za corosync
<ivoks> oni isto pizde... likovi koji odrzavaju ocfs2 se vise uopce ne javljaju
<ivoks> i ocfs2 vise ne radi
<jelly> mozda ih vise ni nema 
<ivoks> jelly: sto si pitao za mail-stack-delivery?
<ivoks> za 13.04 cu ga doraditi
<ivoks> ima jedan bug; pri upgradeu ti overwrita config za certifikate :/
<ivoks> ideja je bila da ljudi spreme certifikate pod odredjenim imenom
<jelly> ivoks: ma, lik u #postfix je to stavio gore, pa dobije neke postavke u main.cf koje su identicnih vrijednosti kao defaulti
<ivoks> al to nitko ne radi
<ivoks> dobije postavke u main.cf koje su identicne kao i default?
<ivoks> pa... sto je u tome lose? :)
<jelly> dakle (postconf -d; postconf -n)|sort -n|uniq -d  = nonzero
<jelly> ivoks: sto su nepotrebne, overrideaju moguce promjene u buducnosti i #postfix se sprda s tim
<jelly> s naglaskom na ovo zadnje ;-)
<jelly> ideja je ak su takitak automatski definirane i iste kao builtin default, bolje ne staviti nista
<jelly> zadrzati main.cf sto minimalniji
<ivoks> da, kuzim
<ivoks> nek se sprdaju
<ivoks> defaulti se mijenjaju
<ivoks> a meni se paket ne mijenja svako malo
<ivoks> trenutno, mail-stack-delivery bas i ne trpi custom postavke
<ivoks> ako se dobro sjecam
<ivoks> nije zamisljen za one koji znaju sloziti mail server, vec za nekoga tko nema pojma sto radi
<jelly> mda, #postfix ima stav da onaj ko nema pojma ne smije vrtit postfix jer je samo pitanje vremena kad ce se sjebat
<ivoks> to je tako sa svime
<jelly> onda dodaj HERE BE DRAGONS u generirani main.cf ;-)
<jelly> (i u svaku drugu datoteku pod /etc)
<ivoks> morati cu razdvojiti instalaciju i nadogradnju
<ivoks> trenutno ce svaki put odvrti instalacija
<ivoks> a nadogradnja bi onda samo dodavala nove parametre
<ivoks> kojih nece biti bog zna sto
<SilverSpace> deda sertich http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOOUshDw9pI&feature=youtu.be
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Mark Sertich's 90th Birthday Skate, Views: 3983, Rating: 100.0%
<jelly> ivoks: ah, to nije problem.  clamav paketi imaju zilion opcija za upgrade i re-tunanje parametara ovisno o tome s koje verzije se upgradea
<jelly> od tamo sam pokupio hrpu stvari za upgrade za *-cn pakete svojevremeno
<jelly> al postane necitko jako brzo
<ivoks> ma znam ja to sve
<ivoks> samo eto...
<jelly> ae
<SilverSpace> dobar app https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.midasensemble.hiddeneye&hl=hr
#ubuntu-hr 2012-11-03
<hbogner> oj Mmike, de mi nadji onja powermeter pa da se nadjemo jednom u iducih tjedan/dva/tri, trebat ce mi uskoro
<Mmike> oki
<Mmike> tu je
<Mmike> osh popodne?
<Mmike> imam neki obiteljski rucak pa mogu poslije
<hbogner> ma neznam jel stignem danas, idem s curom po gradu neke stvari obavit
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> ja te cimnem pa se cujemo
<hbogner> ok, nije zurba, zato sam napisao tjedan...
<Mmike> gut
<Mmike> onda se cujemo ili tu :)
 * Mmike trazi neko fino kuciste
<Mmike> diskovi moraju ici s boka
<Mmike> i mora bit dugacko da mi stane prastara GTX260 unutra
<Mmike> btw, vracam GT650, nemam nikakvih performanskih ubrzanja nad igrama s kojima se igram :)
<drj_cro> :)
<drj_cro> kolko si platio gt650?
<drj_cro> mum si je kupio neko fora kuciste(idu mu diskovi naprijed) al se na kljuc otvara prvo prednja vratasca,pa onda i maska,tako da se diskovi easy stavljaju/vade
<Mmike> 800 kuna
<drj_cro> s/mum/kum
<Mmike> radije cu kupit SSD bolji
<Mmike> za 650 kuna vec ima finih SSDjeva
<Mmike> a ovaj koji imam metnit u 'server' di sad imam CF karticu :)
<Mmike> nemrem vjerovat, pa links vise nema nist dobrih chieftekova
<hbogner> heh, morao bi si i ja nabavit neki brzi disk, bas sinoc nasao racun za wd caviar green 2tera 650kn 12,04,2011
<hbogner> zo je data storage, sistem je na seagate 120giga
<hbogner> ali 650 kuna za disk od 2tera a sad su jos uvijek skuplji
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> to je bilo ono doba prije poplava
<hbogner> da
<hbogner> poslje poplave cijena skocila na 1kkn
<drj_cro> igustin: ping
<Hrki> pozdrav
<Hrki> dragi momci samo da vas pitam, koja je zadnja verzija ubuntua u kojoj mogu iskljucit unity
<Hrki> sad sam na 10.0x
<Hrki> pita me dal da se upgrejdam na 11.10 pa me zanima dali cu moci iskljuciti unity posto nemam kapaciteta za njega
<drj_cro> Hrki: na svakoj
<drj_cro> samo si stavis drugi desktopmanager(tipa xfce,fluxboc,lxde....po zelji)
<Hrki> znao sam za to, ali do neke verzije si mogau u ubuntu bas maknuti unity tamo kod logina
<Hrki> i koristit gnome
<Hrki> pa su stavili da uopce nemozes birat
<drj_cro> pa i sad mozes birat(ponudi ti sve one koje imas instalirane)
<drj_cro> btw, ako se ne varam ako imas slabiji hw onda ti ne koristi "3d" funkcije
<Hrki> e to bi trebo pogasit
<Hrki> meni recimo sve radi kak spada, ali onda nakon 2-3 sata se totalno uspori
<drj_cro> koliko rama imas?
<hbogner> Hrki, xubuntu
<drj_cro> Hrki: digni slobodno na 12.04lts i stavi si neki manje zahtjevan desktopmanager i sve ce ti fino radit
<Hrki> 748 rama :D
<Hrki> je to ok?
<hbogner> je, lxde i xfce rade i na manje 
<Hrki> je mogu ikako odmah na 12.04, jer me sad pita da ga updejtam na 11.10
<Hrki> ili moram ic po redu
<hbogner> ako si na lts da
<hbogner> ako nisi mislim da moras po redu
<hbogner> bar me meni tako prije bilo
<Hrki> nista, idem onda po redu :)
<drj_cro> nemoras po redu
<Hrki> jebiga, vec sam starto :)
<drj_cro> Hrki: http://askubuntu.com/questions/110477/how-do-i-upgrade-from-10-04-or-11-10-to-12-04
<drj_cro> samo stavis da ti upgrejda na LTS izdanja
<drj_cro> i onda ce ti ic odma na 12.04
<hbogner> hrki jos mozes prekinut
<hbogner> ovo sad tek skuplja podatke
<Hrki> e sta je najgore, stavio sam samo lts, ali mi je izletjelo samo 11.10
<Hrki> jer sam prije, izgleda bio na 11.01 ili kako vec
<Hrki> ma nema veze, sacekat cu, nego kad stavim na 12.04 LT, kako onda da bezbolnije skinem neki light env
<hbogner> koji hoces?
<hbogner> sudo apt-get install xubunut-desktop ili apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<Hrki> super, thx, probat cu xubuntu
<hbogner> sretno
<hbogner> ja ga imam na laptopu starijem i na nekim novim strojevima
<hbogner> na desktopu sam jos na 10.04 lts :D
<Hrki> jos jedna stvar me zanima, malo sam cito o tim kriptografijama, aes, twofish i slicno
<Hrki> je moguce ikako napraviti neki fajl kao user, ali daga root nemoze citat
<hbogner> mislim da postoji enkripcija home diska, ali nisma to nikad koristio
<hbogner> ali to je bilo kod clean install-a
<Hrki> znaci jedino to :/
<hbogner> neznam jel ide kod upgrade-a
<Hrki> trucrypt i slicno
<hbogner> neznam, nikad nisam trazio
<Hrki> hmm, evo upgrejdo sam na 11.10 i kad odem u updejt manager, uopce mi se ne prikazuje da mogu skinut 12.04
<Josha> LP svima....imam jedno kratko pitanjce za vas malo naprednije i napredne korisnike... Prije otprilike 5 godina instalirao sam ubuntu iz znatiželje, čisto da se upoznam sa samim sučeljem...ono zbog čega sam tada odustao od korištenja ubuntu-a su bili određeni driveri...za linux sam potpuni neznanac, i tada dva tjedna nisam uspio pronač, tj ispisat naredbe za pojedine drivere (upute sam dobivao na ubuntu forumu)... E sad mene 
<Josha> .....pošto vidim da se ubuntu stalno nadograđuje (ko i sve ostalo, naravno), dal se određeni driveri još uvijek moraju instalirat ručnim upisivanjem naredbi ili ne....
<calmpitbull> Kako smo veceras
<Vlado9A3CY> nikad bolje :)
<calmpitbull> Pa to.se trazi
<ipozgaj> 'dan
<infy-> noc
#ubuntu-hr 2012-11-04
<dodobas> koji su to pajaci u red bullu, i takvi vode u prvenstvu
<obruT> dodobas: mislis na salsburgovce ili ?
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro :)
<Hrki> jutar
<Hrki> momci, stavio sam xfce na 12.04 i sad leti stara kanta :)
<Hrki> jedino sad neznam gdje moram staviti linkove aplikacija koje zelim auto-run-at kad se pokrene system
<jelly-home> Hrki: aplikacije vezane za GUI? Xfce Settings Manager -> Session and Startup -> Application Autostart
<Hrki> jelly-home: evo pronasao sam to, ali ja bi bas dok se digne system, nevezano za xfce
<Hrki> vidim neki rc.local
<Hrki> samo nekuzim sta im ovo znaci
<Hrki> # This script is executed at the end of each multiuser runlevel.
<Hrki> # Make sure that the script will "exit 0" on success or any other
<Hrki> # value on error.
<jelly-home> svaki proces na unixu ima izlazni rezultat, exit status.  0 znaci uspjeh, neka druga vrijednost znaci neku vrstu greske
<jelly-home> ti u rc.local mozda napisati skriptu koja radi svasta i na kraju vraca rezultat koji ti ima smisla
<Hrki> znaci da dodajem ispod exit 0 putanje za skripte ?
<jelly-home> ovo je samo podsjetnik da bi bilo dobro da to tako i napravis
<jelly-home> ako je sve proslo u redu, exit 0 na kraju ima smisla
<Hrki> aha, znaci skripta; exit 0; skripta 2; exit 0
<Hrki> ili samo jedan exit je dovoljan za da pokrije sve uspjehe
<jelly-home> ne
<jelly-home> kad velim "skripta" mislim cijeli sadrzaj rc.local - to je jedna skripta
<jelly-home> exit izlazi iz skripte -- nista nakon toga nema efekta
<Hrki> stavio sam samo na kraju exit 0, valjda je to ok
<jelly-home> .weather zagreb, tresnjevka
<datase> jelly-home: The current temperature in Zagreb / Maksimir, Croatia is 19.0°C (12:00 PM CET on November 04, 2012). Conditions: Scattered Clouds. Humidity: 50%. Dew Point: 11.0°C. Pressure: 29.84 in 1010 hPa (Falling). 
<obruT> vani je sasma ugodno
<obruT> jucer sam bio na Kalniku, od podneva do 16h sam bio u majici kratkih rukava
<Mmike> ja bio vani sad
<Mmike> super je
<obruT> al cim je zaslo sunce za brdo, trebalo je vise slojeva navuci na sebe :)
<Mmike> mislim da idem na karting
<obruT> ja razmisljam dal na bicikl ili neki trk po nasipu...
<Mmike> dobra utrka!
<hbogner> Mmike, jesi rjesio onu distribuciju po serverima kaj si planiroa preko torrenta?
<hbogner> jesi probao paraller-rsync ili parallel-scp http://sistemac.carnet.hr/node/1132
<obruT> ovaj libreoffice ce me izludit
<obruT> a i "The wire", ta serija nije za ljude
<igustin> obruT: kaj te muči, njofra? :P
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/550215_377179445696741_1654341579_n.png
<jelly-home> e jesi me prešo, da sam znao da je xkcd ne bi klikao
<jelly-home> http://xkcd.org/810/
#ubuntu-hr 2013-10-28
<jelly-home> RIP http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wNknGIKkoA
<datase> jelly-home: Title: Lou Reed- Walk on the Wild Side, Views: 2302903, Rating: 98.389%
<budz0r> jutro
<Mmike> djesi, BUGDZOR
<Mmike> jelly-home: to je fakat?
<Mmike> nije k'o s morganom frimanom?
<drj_cro> jutro
<jelly-home> Mmike: sto s morganom freemanom?
<Mmike> jelly-home: pa bilo pred neko vrijeme po internetu da je umro
<Mmike> pa se lik javio tviterom, da nije :)
<BotaniCar> Jutro, momcine
<calmpitbull> jutro
<vileni> jutro indeed
<Mmike> hrvojem: e, i? :) ponedjeljak je, de je novi paket! :)
<hrvojem> bude kroz par sati :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: si slozio kayako ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: jok
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nisam se opce stigo bavit s time za vikend
<Mmike> BotaniCar: veceras ili nocas
<BotaniCar> ti k'o da si ozenjen,s djetetom .. 
<Mmike> desilo se nesh cudno, naime, sinoc sam prepotrgan bio i u 22 lego
<Mmike> i zbudio se u 5 :)
<Mmike> i onda jos cmrljio do 7 :)
<BotaniCar> Tak ja svaki dan zadnje 2 godine :) 
<Mmike> i sad sam popio drugu kavu iz navike, i k'o da mi je netko metnijo spida u kokain :)
<BotaniCar> U stvari mi prija, nema ljepse nego se dici dok svice, jos, ako nemas obavezu krenut' prema firmi :) 
<BotaniCar> mmm, spid u koku ! 
<jelly-home> Mmike: ne pratim bas taj internet, izgleda
<BotaniCar> Kad ga hostas , u zjenici oluje si 
<Mmike> jelly, a nit ja, cini se :/
<BotaniCar> o0o0o , apple nudi iWork besplatno, kaj je iduce, besplatni MS office ? :D
<calmpitbull> BotaniCar: ima tu neka caka....uvijek je tako
<BotaniCar> calmpitbull: ima, ionako nisu jedan eurocent na tom smetju zaradili,pa se sad prave dobri :)
<calmpitbull> pa da
<calmpitbull> ma meni smrdi taj Apple
<Mmike> ja imam doma jedno 15-20 appleova
<Mmike> budem bas sad shake napravio
<Mmike> dodat cu i pear koji
<BotaniCar> Mi dofurali nekakve iz Bjelovara, nisam godinama jeo tak' fine jabuke 
<calmpitbull> moja zena napravila jucer kolac od jabuka mljac
<BotaniCar> Moja zena, kad pise diplomski, ne radi kolace. Zapravo, mislim da to 'ne radi kolace' nije nuzno uvjetovano time da radi nesto drugo :( 
<BotaniCar> nema tu leba dok sam ne pocnem raditi 
<calmpitbull> a kod nas se radi sve i kada se radi
<BotaniCar> Bi me usvojili ? Zaposlen sam s ponesto kredita :) Sam perem gache ! :)
<BotaniCar> Ne jedem puno, ako nema 
<BotaniCar> >:)=
<calmpitbull> ne imam dovoljno pasa
<BotaniCar> mrmlj , gundj gundj
<BotaniCar> Nisam jos nikad vidio psa koji pere gache 
<hrvojem> Mmike: probaj sada
<calmpitbull> BotaniCar: heehehehe
<BotaniCar> na #linux.hr se prica, stra' me 
<Mmike> hrvojem: wunderbar :) thnx
<BotaniCar> How to keep your kid a virgin till it's late twenties: https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1384324_10153338578840078_152239500_n.png
<jelly> itym http://theoatmeal.com/pl/senior_year/sex_ed
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> jelly: kapa k'o i sheshir, FB link je s Oatmeal FB stranica :)
<BotaniCar> bok, para
<weshmashian> ohai BotaniCar 
<jelly> heh
<BotaniCar> Performansno gledano, bi li radije kupili specijalizirani storage appliance vrijedan X, ili uzeli neki server koji vec imate i na njega za X nakalemili RAID kartica i diskovlja ? 
<BotaniCar> X ima ~5 znamenki (kn)
<jelly> BotaniCar: storage
<jelly> izbor 80% ovisi o vlastitom know-howu za opciju 2, koji je za mene nepostojeci :-)
<BotaniCar> jakako, gledam da su obnovili (za mene) nedavno FreeNas, a imam serversku kantu koja mi umalo bezveze zauzima (pre)placeni rack space pa sam sad u dilemi. 
<BotaniCar> U stvari me samo zanimalo da li ce mi netko moci reci da mu je apliance ispao 24,54% brzi nego neko custom rjesenje .. 
<BotaniCar> Nish, idem bez investicije u hardveraj sloziti server kao storage da mogu benchmarkat' 
<BotaniCar> A onda shefa zaduziti da kupi nekaj kaj ce moci vratiti ako nam je sporo :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ovisi za kaj
<Mmike> za storage/arhivu i to, vjerojatno 1
<Mmike> za database server, sigurno 2
<BotaniCar> Odi proc, tvoje agresivno reklamiranje ZSF-a me i nutka da idem probati sloziti storage server umjesto da kupim nekaj gotovo i gnjavim podrsku kad se shebe :) 
 * BotaniCar krivi mmiketa za sve osim globalnog zagrijavanja
<Mmike> da, pazi sa zfsom
<Mmike> ja ga idem tek isprobavat :)
<Mmike> dobrica se nesto buni da ak nema RAMa da onda sranje
<Mmike> skuzio sam jos jednu manu ZFSa
<Mmike> ako bootnem bilo koji sysrescuecd, onda na njemu imam mdadm
<Mmike> tj, mdraid
<Mmike> jer je to dio kelnera
<Mmike> a zfs nemam
<jelly> BotaniCar: appliance je testiran da moze izdurati onih recimo 24 diska koje natrpas u njega; genericka skatulja ce to mozda moci, ako izaberes prave kontrolere, spojene na pravo mjesto, sa pravim diskovima, sa pravim hotplug skatuljama...
<jelly> Mmike: kad se ZOL ne smije distribuirati kao binary
<Mmike> jelly: jasno
<BotaniCar> Mmike: citao sam i kaj Dobrica napisao, i kaj Stiasni misli. 
<Mmike> al' k'o korisniku, razlozi su mi irelevantni
<jelly> slozis livecd sa hederime, gcc i dkms i nek izbuilda zfs kernel modulkod svakog boota :-)
<BotaniCar> jelly: suglasan, kak sam napisao iznad, prvo moram testirat/benchmarkat, onda cu kukat kak su oba pristupa zakua i kak se sve urotilo protiv mene jadnog 
<jelly> BotaniCar: nista sto 72 15krpm diska ne bi rijesila!
 * BotaniCar kicks jelly in the wallet
<igustin> lol
<BotaniCar> mislio si 72 entrprajz grejdid SSDa
<BotaniCar> vitz: http://jebo.me/pas/9
<jelly> ne, ssdovi su mali i bezveze :-)
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> mislim da ce moj sljedeci mob biti Lenovo P780
<BotaniCar> jelly: slazem se , po pitanju obje stavke :) 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: de reci, oklen tebi pemzija od koje mozes kupiti mobitel ? I ja bi tak'u
<SilverSpace> ustedio nesto nesto dobio ... :)
<BotaniCar> Nitko mi nece odati kako prezivljava od peMzije .. 
<SilverSpace> skromno
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: uz malo srece (?) saznat ces... :)
<jelly> kad ti dodjes do penzije bit ce jos gore
<weshmashian> necu recu 'uskoro'
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: uz malo srece , necu :)
<BotaniCar> Doduse, postoje samoobjasnjive strategije poput "preseli u albaniju, tamo je to jos uvijek dosta novca" 
<weshmashian> "(n)ovaca"
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: jos sam nasao nek'vo selo u albaniji koje prezivljava od susenja i distribucije marihuane. uklopio bi se tamo k'o rukavica na ruci 
<SilverSpace> trazim drzavu u kojoj sa malo love mozes zivit
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: cek, i kaj radis tu jos? :)
<BotaniCar> Nema takve, ako imas malo novca te drzave. Samo ako imas malo valute koja nije njihova domicilna 
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: necu jos , cek da dete odhranim ovdje, mozda ce on voljeti plivati u vodama kapitalizma. Uz to,prvo moram nekak navuch peMziju :9
<BotaniCar> o0o0o , DHCP na win 2012 vise ne mora biti u split-scope setupu da imas HA. Kak linux to rjesava ? 
<jelly> kak linux sto rjesava
<BotaniCar> multiple DHCP for same subnet
<BotaniCar> DHCP failover/HA
<BotaniCar> ne znam koja se terminologija koristi u *NIX svijetu
<jelly> ak je to isto kao secondary dhcpd, to postoji odavno
<BotaniCar> Nije, treba mi multiple-master scenario. Mislim, shvati "treba" uvjetno, ne treba, ali bi bilo zgodno znati kako 
<obruT> BotaniCar: sto ti znaci uopce multiple-master u dhcp-u ?
<BotaniCar> Trebam HA DHCP u fizicki dislociranom segmentu. Trenutna situacija je takva da mogu sloziti splitanje i jednom dati jedan dio, drugom drugi i sloziti exclusion liste i failover pravila. Alternativa mi je staviti DHCP na neki cluster a bazu na sherani storidz. Oba pristupa su pomalo manjkava, pogotovo u v4 okruzenju di mi je utilizacija subneta nekad i 90% 
<jelly> HA != multimaster
<BotaniCar> jelly: zasto ? 
<jelly> well, zato sto je definicija ha drukcija
<jelly> failover odn. active-passive cluster isto spada pod ha 
<BotaniCar> Moram priznati da i dalje ne razumijem. To sto hocu HA ne znaci da ne zelim i sekundarni HA ( ako prvi ispadne i/ili ako je prvi ipak nesto sporiji). 
<BotaniCar> Da se odmah ogradim, nemam setupa u kojima mi je dio mreznog segmenta na drugom kontinentu, nego citam kaj MS DHCP moze u v2012, i pitam kak linux to rjesava
<jelly> pojma, al mozda linux odn isc dhcpd nema problema s tim
<BotaniCar> Nda, to isto, ja bi malo kruske i lubenice usporedjivao. 
<drj_cro> imas prim i sec dhcp i slozis failover na njima i rade failover/load balancing i to je to sto ti treba
<BotaniCar> drj_cro: nemoj pretpostavljati da znas sto mi treba :) Najcesce to ni sam ne znam :)
<drj_cro> :)
<jelly> BotaniCa s pomocnim kotacima
<BotaniCar> :) opisao si me k'o da sam ti na praksi bio :) 
<jelly> RECOVERY alert --tablespace_SDDWH is OK  [SDDWH: % (NaNMB / notMB)]
<BotaniCar> Zivio drug Nagios ! 
<SilverSpace> jel to neki kinez
<jelly> ŽIVEO
<obruT> BotaniCar: uglavnom, isc-ov dhcp se moze slozit u failover modu, komuniciraju medjusobno, ako jedan ispadne, drugi ce znati koje ip adrese treba dodijeliti klijentima koji traze istu
<obruT> odnosno znati ce sto je vec dodjeljeno
<obruT> da nema kolizije i tak to
<BotaniCar> obruT: znaci ima funkcionalni sync? Kul. Nego, kaj znaci to isc u imenu paketa ? :)
<obruT> da
<obruT> Internet Systems Consortium
<BotaniCar> Ah , nisu mogli napisati "gay" .. nije da je vise slova .. 
<obruT> cuo si za bind i tako to ? :)
<BotaniCar> Nemoj nikad nikom reci, ali imam vise bindova postavljenih nego MS servisa :( 
<ivoks> to te ja pitam
<ivoks> https://scontent-b-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/1422337_10202312020462382_1245449876_n.jpg
<ivoks> gotovo! :)
<ivoks> na proljece cvijece...
<jelly> joe nema autosave :-|
<SilverSpace> jelly: kaj si izgubio :)
<jelly> 2-3 sata posla :-)
<SilverSpace> uh
<Mmike> ivoks: si tu?
<ivoks> Mmike: jesam
<ivoks> jel netko zeli raditi u canonicalu?
<ivoks> ne-desktop stvari
<obruT> ivoks: sta se nudi ?
<ivoks> obruT: biti ce server sustaining, cloud engineering, qa
<ivoks> ima i project management, ali mislim da tu nitko nije project manager :)
<ivoks> ima i drugih mjesta, ja govorim samo o dijelu firme u kojem sam ja :)
<weshmashian> imas li kakvo linkovlje gdje se moze pogledat kaj se nudi/radi?
<ivoks> biti ce
<ivoks> dam vam linkove kada zavrsimo planiranje novih pozicija
<ivoks> al eto, da znate unaprijed ako ste zainteresirani
 * jelly nema pojma sto je server sustaining
<weshmashian> ivoks: predbiljezavam se za vise informacija kad ce bit :)
<ivoks> jelly: pa... imas ekipu koja razvija rjesenja i imas ekipu koja implementira rjesenja
<ivoks> jelly: ekipa koja implementira je u direktnom kontaktu s klijentom
<ivoks> jelly: klijent takvoj ekipi kaze svoje zelje, a onda sustaining to radi
<ivoks> jelly: ekipa koja radi ubuntu, kao distro, uglavnom ne mare za klijente i zaposleni su da rade ubuntu
<ivoks> jelly: a sustaining onda radi dodatne stvari, plasira kao patcheve ekipi koja radi ubuntu ili debugira probleme na koje nalete
<Mmike> ivoks: http://ec.europa.eu/taxation_customs/vies/vatRequest.html
<Mmike> ivoks: da bih dobio taj broj, moram osobno odnjet papire u poreznu, right?
<Mmike> ivoks: koji je wages-range?
<ivoks> da, moras osobno odnijeti u poreznu
<ivoks> Mmike: to ti ja ne znam, svako dogovara sam svoju placu
<jelly> to je istovremeno i dobro i lose
<ivoks> kao i sve u zivotu
<jelly> a radna mjesta su gdje?
<ivoks> remote
<jelly> ok onda, u kojoj vremenskoj zoni
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> pa tamo gdje zivis
<ivoks> ili gdje radis
<jelly> er, al nemres raditi u timu ak vam se vremena ne poklapaju
<ivoks> sve se moze :)
<Mmike> znaci, ako ja imam taj broj
<Mmike> a nisam ga nosio u poreznu
<Mmike> tko je tu lud? :)
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> uglavnom su firme, koje su radile s firmama iz EU, dobile taj broj postom
<ivoks> porezna ih je sama ubacila
<ivoks> neke su previdjeli
<ivoks> koji ti je oib?
<hrvojem> meni doslo automatski, iako nisam radio sa EU
<ivoks> ja kad sam donio zahtjev, zena mi je rekla da sam to dobio postom
<ivoks> kada su shvatili da su me nekako preskocili, onda su me upisali
<hrvojem> porezna u DJ je ipak malo manja nego u ZG, a nije da bas poduzetnistvo cvijeta u ovom kraju :)
<SilverSpace> vani smrdi na snijeg
<ivoks> ovdje smrdi na kupanje sutra
<Mmike> ivoks: http://splivalo.hr
<Mmike> SilverSpace: koji snijeg, vani je +20 :)
<Mmike> vani je odvratno toplo
<Mmike> ivoks: da, ne kuzim zaso sam dobio taj broj
<Mmike> nisam ga trazio
<Mmike> ako imas taj broj automacki si u mjesecnom PDVu
<Mmike> a frend veli, sad bio na poreznoj, da to moras sam, da te nemre porezna prebacit
<Mmike> hrvojem: tko ti to automacki dao?
<Mmike> ja nisam nit rjesenje nikakvo doma dobio
<hrvojem> Mmike: porezna mi postom poslala
<hrvojem> jos u 6. mjesecu
<hrvojem> navodno su svi koji rade s inozemstvom dobili, tako su mi bar u racunovodstvu rekli
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> ja nisam dobio nist
<Mmike> hrvojem: i presao si u mjesecni pdv?
<hrvojem> da, prebacilo me
<hrvojem> jel nemas 3mjesecno u EU
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> ne kuzim to
<Mmike> u zakonu pise da ako ne poslujes s EU i ako imas manje od 800k godisnje prometa - nisi u tromjesecnom
<Mmike> pa ne kuzim zasto si onda u tromjesecnom
<Mmike> k'o nit ja zasto sam
<hrvojem> svi koji su dobili taj broj prelaze u mjesecno
<Mmike> da, ali zasto su dobili taj broj :)
<hrvojem> jel posluju s inozemstvom :)
<hrvojem> najvjerojatnije zakonodavac nije predvidio da postoje firme koje ne rade sa EU a posuju prema van
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> je, velim ti
<Mmike> zakon o PDVu
<Mmike> znaci, po zakonu, PDV se obracunava mjesecno
<hrvojem> s obzirom da je zakon o pdv-u izasao tjedan dana prije, a pravilinik dan prije primjene
<Mmike> iznimno se, ako ti je promet manji od 800k godisnje, mosh bit u tromjesecnom
<hrvojem> pitanje je koliko se to na brzaka radilo
<Mmike> i na kraju, ako radis sa EU, iznimka se na tebe ne odnosi (znaci, moras mjesecno)
<hrvojem> ja vjerujem da ti tamo odes da bi ti mozda to i priznali, ali vjerojatno je bilo lakse za objasnit na ovaj nacin da svi koji imaju broj idu u mjesecno :) 
<Mmike> ali
<Mmike> koja svrha zakona onda ?:)
<hrvojem> Mmike: jel tebi uzimaju vise love u raconvodstvu za mjesecni nego za 3mj?
<hrvojem> Mmike: kad budes isao u poreznu po broj mozes pitat referenta 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kazem ti sve mirise na snijeg :)
<Mmike> hrvojem: da, 3 puta vise :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ma, dvojim
<hrvojem> Mmike: da, meni je ostala ista cijena :/
<SilverSpace> medeki nikako zadnje utakmice ne daju golove
<Mmike> SilverSpace: pa kak to
<SilverSpace> dobro igraju ali nece gol stalo hebiga 
<SilverSpace> konacno gol
<SilverSpace> Lani ukradeno gotovo 350 tisuća bicikala!
<gorby> ja zato idem gradskim prijevozom
<gorby> platim 10kn kartu 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> to u njemackoj 
<SilverSpace> toliko ukradeno
<tonil> da li se isplati oupce ici biciklom u gradu?
<tonil> nekidan u mom mjestu proslo gotovo 42 biciklista iz primostena
#ubuntu-hr 2013-10-29
<calmpitbull_> dobar dan
<hbogner> pozdrav
<calmpitbull_> ubuntu ima jos jednu nagradu
<calmpitbull_> za amazona dash :)
<calmpitbull_> amazon
<jelly-home> nagradu?
<Mmike> nm
<calmpitbull_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9x-Uo70Qco#t=580
<datase> calmpitbull_: Title: Big Brother Awards 2013 (Österreich), Views: 472, Rating: 100.0%
<ravilov> recimo da imam server na amazon cloudu, kako sloziti mail gore? koji smtp da stavim?
<Mmike> ravilov: supersmtpx
<ravilov> Mmike, googling... "Did you mean: superstomp"
<ravilov> aka nema nista :/
<Mmike> a mislim
<ravilov> ili ti to mene?
<Mmike> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer
<Mmike> prvi link na guglu
<ravilov> a moj google onda ne radi izgleda
<hbogner> maperitive je win aplikacija ali se na linux normalno vrti preko mono
<hbogner> mislim d aima uputstva i za mac, ali mozda sam nesto pomjesao
<ravilov> err
<ravilov> Mmike, znam ja slozit postfix or whatever
<Mmike> ravilov: nego?
<ravilov> ali taj link ne objasnjava koji smtp stavit kad jel... nemas providera
<ravilov> doma slozim postfix da salje na ISP-ov smtp
<ravilov> a na amazonu?
<ravilov> recimo da nisam autoritativni smtp, jel
<ravilov> hmm s druge strane... na serveru ce se vrtit neki site (www.blabla.com) koji ima i kontakt email (info@blabla.com)
<ravilov> to onda znaci da ipak moram ja sam bit smtp?
<ravilov> dovraga, znaci i dns server moram slozit
<SilverSpace> dan
<hbogner> krivi kanal
<Mmike> ravilov: ne kuzim
<SilverSpace> hbogner: kaj krivi 
<Mmike> sto bi ti htio?
<Mmike> imat mail server
<Mmike> ili htio da ti tvoj server tamo moze slat mail?
<ravilov> slazem www site
<ravilov> imam goli server
<ravilov> trebam se snac, cak i u stvarima s kojima nemam bas iskustva
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ma mislio napisa6t na osm ne ovdje
<ravilov> trenutno je domena na shared hostingu, ideja je da se sadrzaj prebaci na novi server, s tim da nesto mozda ostane i na shared
<Mmike> ravilov: pa, taj tvoj site drito nek salje mail
<Mmike> a, dje ti je mx za tu domenu?
<Mmike> ti ces ga imati, ili?
<ravilov> Mmike, trenutno na shared hostingu
<Mmike> a ocel' tamo ostati, ili?
<ravilov> ne znam jel ce ostat tamo ili cu ga prebacit kod sebe
<SilverSpace> hbogner: :)
<Mmike> ak ces ga prebacit kod sebe, postfix, i dovecot
<Mmike> imas neat ubuntu guide, courtesy of ivoks :)
<SilverSpace> hebemti ubija me ovo vrijeme 
<ravilov> ako prebacim kod sebe, onda moram slagat i DNS za tu domenu...
<Mmike> ne moras, zasto bi morao?
<ravilov> ili ce shared hosting rec da je moj IP authoritative MX za tu domenu?
<ravilov> hmm
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> di ti je DNS sad?
<ravilov> na shared
<ravilov> sve je tamo trenutno
<Mmike> a zelis potpuno uginut shared?
<ravilov> ne nuzno potpuno
<ravilov> taj dio zapravo nije do mene (sto ostaje a sto ne)
<ravilov> jos gore, nije jos ni definiran taj dio
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> ako nije definirano - napravi si sto manje posla
<Mmike> mail server ostaje di je, dns ostaje di je
<ravilov> Mmike, mislim da mi nece trebat dovecot jer ne planiram drzat mailboxe tamo, vjerojatno ce svi mailovi bit aliasi/forwardi
<Mmike> pa ces poslije prebacivat ako cde trebat
<ravilov> hm, a i to
<ravilov> stavio sam ipak postfix, ako nista drugo za cron jobove :)
<ravilov> Mmike, kad si vec tu, jos jedno pitanje
<ravilov> recimo da bi na linuxu htio slozit full disk encryption
<ravilov> kako to najbezbolnije izvest?
<Mmike> nikako :)
<Mmike> pitaj se prvo - sto zelis postici
<ravilov> :(
<Mmike> ako je to server neki - nema smisla
<ravilov> oh, znam tocno sto zelim postic
<ravilov> nije server
<Mmike> ako je to laptop, tja, mozda ima smisla
<ravilov> moj laptop
<ravilov> naime sta
<ravilov> dobio sam korporativni laptop
<Mmike> a onda oderi ovo sto ti ubuntu nudi na pocetku, i bok
<Mmike> ja sam jedno vrijeme imao file enkriptirani koji sam namountau
<Mmike> al 'sam odustao od toga jer je sporo
<Mmike> jelly ce ti znati tu vise reci
<ravilov> sta ne nudi ubuntu samo enkripciju homedira?
<Mmike> a, ti bi sve sve?
<ravilov> (po defaultu)
<ravilov> *full* disk encryption ;)
<Mmike> nemam ti pojma, nisam nikad to radio
<ravilov> ugl
<Mmike> ne znam, velim, koliko to mia smisla
<ravilov> trenutno su gore win7 sa fulldisk encryption (pocinje vec od bootloadera)
<ravilov> mozda se nekako mogu izboriti da gore bude linux umjesto win7
<ravilov> ali sto god bilo, prema korporativnim standardima *mora* biti u potpunosti enkriptirano
<ravilov> tipa da se cak ni particije ne vide
<ravilov> jelly-home, spomenut si :)
<jelly> ravilov: sve što je koza rekla je ČISTA LAŽ
<ravilov> znam, a ni ovce nisu puno bolje koliko cujem
<ravilov> jelly, full-disk encryption on linux?
<drj_cro> ravilov: cryptsetup
<jelly> ravilov: Å¡to s tim
<ravilov> jelly, kako najbezbolnije?
<ravilov> drj_cro, hmm, will take a look
<drj_cro> kod mene u firmi svi laptopi sa time
<ravilov> kao prvo, zna li grub ikako bootati sa enkriptiranog diska? tipa pitati password i onda dekriptirati kernel i whatever
<jelly> hm... dvije particije, jedna za /boot, druga za LVM PV kao LUKS backend
<drj_cro> jedna za boot druga kriptirana
<ravilov> jelly, ok, dobar pocetak... a ako se ni particije uopce ne smiju vidjet?
<drj_cro> i umjesto swap particije koristi swapfile
<ravilov> ne treba mi swap, imam 8GB RAM :)
<jelly> ravilov: pa ne vide se particije na kojima bi nešto moglo biti
<ravilov> jelly, nije to poanta... ako se vide particije, attacker automatski zna gdje treba fokusirati napad
<jelly> ravilov: gluposti
<ravilov> jelly, slazem se, ali to je korporativni standard
<jelly> onda bootaj sa usb sticka koji je uvijek uz tebe, a na disku drži samo LUKS
<ravilov> hmm
<ravilov> stroj ima SD reader, bilo bi ultrasupercool da mogu bootati sa njega
<ravilov> ali ne mogu :(
<ravilov> nema podrske u biosu
<ravilov> nista, fala
<ravilov> cem da smislim nesto valjda
<jelly> nisam gledao truecrypt
<ravilov> http://forums.lenovo.com/t5/f/t/m-p/1260903
<ravilov> sad but true
<Mmike> unix shell basics pitanje
<Mmike> botanicar, ovo je za tebe
<Mmike> imam direktorij sa fileovima: puppet-run{01}.log puppet-run{02}.log puppet-run{03}.log ... puppet-run{80}.log
<Mmike> kako ih sve preimenovati u: 3dxstar-webserver.puppet-run{XX}.log
<Mmike> XX, dakako, = 01, 02, 03...
<jelly> Mmike: imaju vitice u imenu?
<jelly> zapravo, nebitno, imash rename naredbu i vozi
<Mmike> jelly a daj!
<Mmike> kam se guras? :)
<Mmike> nadao sam se nekom jebackom sedu s awkom :)
<jelly> ak ces ovdje postavljati pitanja za posal, reci unaprijed da se ne mijesam
<BotaniCar> jutro, junacine 
<ravilov> Mmike, for i in puppet-run-*; do mv "$i" "3dxstar-webserver.$i"; done
 * BotaniCar vidi puppet i sav se pretvori u oko
<BotaniCar> kaj delate ? 
<jelly> pretvaramo script output u dokumentaciju
<ravilov> curl http://www.lipsum.com/feed > company-statement.html
<BotaniCar> Hard work!
<BotaniCar> Po kojim kriterijima thunderbird trpa poruke u arhivu ? 
<BotaniCar> Sad gledam, dao sam mu da se poigra, strpao mi je i zilion poruka koje su flagirane kao neprocitane u arhivu,a mladje su od 30 dana .. 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<ntcbow> yey :D
<ntcbow> imali u splitu dobrog netbook doktora?
<Mmike> jel' ima tko respect prema emacsu?
<jelly> Mmike: ak ima autosave, da
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ovo vani nije normalno
<jelly> napad afričkih bubamara?
<weshmashian> Mmike: ja trosim emacs samo zbog org mode pljugina
<weshmashian> zajedno sa evil modom
<Mmike> sto mu je to?
<Mmike> ja gledam kak da imam na ekranu zajedno puppet manifest 
<weshmashian> org mode - todo te time tracking; evil - vim-like behaviour u emacsu
<weshmashian> a kaj ti fali vimu za puppet? :)
<BotaniCar> Nije mu dovoljno cool 
<ntcbow> vim-like je evil, govorio drava.. da me ne podsjeca taj emacs na iMac bas bi ga oproba
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Vnw5NN7OUk
<datase> jelly: Title: Vrhunska zimska ciklona SAMUEL - 08.12.2012, Webcam PAHULJICA, Timelapse, Views: 20199, Rating: 98.666668%
<jelly> wow, bug jos uvijek dolazi s CD-om s aplikacijama
<weshmashian> bug jos uvijek postoji?
<jelly> BugDVD.exe radi pod winetom
 * jelly klikne na Data's Room i pravi se da radi na kompjutoru http://www.trekcore.com/audio/
<ravilov> jelly, pa i VIDI isto
<ravilov> mislim da i PCchip
<ravilov> Mreza vjerojatno ne
 * Mmike ide igrat mission impossible na c64 emulatoru
<jelly> Mmike: kaj ce ti c64 emulator kad imas JAVASCRIPT http://impossible-mission.krissz.hu/
<Mmike> HA
<tomislav25> yes?
<igustin> no?
<CTCP3> zdravo
<tomislav25> bok
<tomislav25> lijepo je cut nekog svog :D
<Mmike> oklen'sti tomice :)
<tomislav25> krk baska
<igustin> Mmike: to je ondak tvoj rođo, ne? :)
<Mmike> da
<tomislav25> kadi si ti?
<Mmike> krk, hvar, sve su to otoci :)
<rut> boduli
<rut> to nisu ljudi 
<tomislav25> hahah hahahaha hahah
<igustin> peace :)
<tomislav25> zemljaci nisu ti to ljudi
<tomislav25> :D vise je politicara iz slavonije ako cemo se vrijedat ok
<tomislav25> al ajmo biti normalni
<rut> ma nema veze to sa politikom vec sa mentalitetom 
<rut> nisu ljudi i gotovo :)
<igustin> mmike je prvi počeo
<tomislav25> ljudi moze pomoc?
<igustin> možda :)
<igustin> probaj
<tomislav25> trebam jos 8 like da me neugase a kad zavsim igru i dodu fanovi onda mozete dislike ,trebam samo na nekih mjesec dana vas like al ajde moln vas https://www.facebook.com/cubexproduction
<igustin> ako trebaš nešto za MySQL, evo tu je kolega Mmike 
<igustin> ?!?
<tomislav25> oh nice trebat ce dogodine
<igustin> došao si ovdje tražit lajkove?!?
<igustin> omg
<tomislav25> haha
<tomislav25> ja v am mogu pomoc sa grafikom compovima i nesto sa pythonom
<rut> kakvih likova .. strasnooo 
<tomislav25> :D
<tomislav25> a sta cu djeca samo oce ucit takve stvari
<igustin> rut: izgleda da si bio u pravu
<tomislav25> btw odrasli vecinom netraze tako nesto na fb
<igustin> tu ti nitko nema FB profil
<igustin> mi mrzimo FB
<CTCP3> FB je za njubove
<CTCP3> i lejmere
<tomislav25> lol pa logicno
<rut> znam igustin .. imam iskustva sa bodulima
<tomislav25> ni ja ga nevolim
<igustin> mi pičimo samo IRC
<CTCP3> mislim da ovdje Mmike ima FB
<igustin> i to u konzoli, naravno
<CTCP3> njega zicaj
<rut> eco ja cu ti lajkat sad .. 
<igustin> CTCP3: ima, al' neće priznat
<tomislav25> fb je smece ali eto sta cu nemam di
<tomislav25> zna neko neki free hosting? koji moze spamati ljude? nisam ni mislio
<igustin> sve bolje od boljega
<igustin> ti neki haker, kreker, mangup, ili...?
<tomislav25> nego da pitam (nikad se nezna) ima ko od vas da zna koristiti pandu3d
<rut> kung fu ?
<tomislav25> da zna napraviti vpn kanal
<rut> pa zna ova panda svasta
<tomislav25> pokusavam i nece
<igustin> tomislav25: to je onaj plugin za FB?
<igustin> 3D VPN kanal? dobro zvuči...
<tomislav25> http://www.panda3d.org/
<rut> ne trudis se dovoljno
<igustin> Mmike: čuješ ti ovo, di si nestao mrcino
<CTCP3> vjerojatno se tagira po FB-u
<tomislav25> pokusavan napraviti jeben* kanal ali nes me jebe error 300 py database
<CTCP3> i uploada screenshotve s Farme
<rut> ma sto ce ti to .. obrisi 
<tomislav25> sta to ko?
<igustin> to znači da ne može primiti više od 300 zapisa u python bazu, ne?
<SilverSpace> kaj
<rut> pa ta panda . obrisi to 
<tomislav25> cek idem opet pokrenuti sec
<Mmike> a?
<Mmike> okmplicirani ste mi 
<rut> upali dvd i neces imat error 300
<Mmike> a ja moram po pelene :)
<igustin> Mmike: usro si se od ovih pitanja, a?
<igustin> rut: looool
<Mmike> ne ja, dete :)
<CTCP3> koristi pelene za izbjegavanje teme
<igustin> Mmike: radi tebi Panda3D?
<igustin> CTCP3: ma pravi se da je tata
<tomislav25> 300 - HTTPMultipleChoices i database error on line 35
<igustin> eto, izbriši liniju 25 i više nećeš imati grešku u njoj
<tomislav25> haha da bas
<rut> tomislav25 jel na ovo mislis ? http://www.fanpop.com/clubs/kung-fu-panda/images/24420072/title/baby-po-gif-photo
<igustin> ali dok je VPN isključen, poslije ga uključi opet
<igustin> ne znam u čemu je problem, meni VPN radi
<igustin> naravno, nakon brisanja linije 25
<rut> ma kakav VPN .. o cemu on .. sto panda ima sa vpn-om 
<tomislav25> ma pokusavam da salje 3d projekciju onoga na mojem ekranu kroz vpn kanal
<igustin> rut: to ti je 3D VPN
<igustin> Mmike: !!!
<igustin> Mmike: pusti pelene i dolazi ovamo na party!
<rut> aaa .. pa onda nemoj pandu gledat .. upali star trek 
<tomislav25> rut sta si ti neki profic ili sta?
<rut> da
<rut> star trek ti je rjesenje problema
<rut> vjeruj . neces imat error 300 ni 25
<tomislav25> http://www.panda3d.org/download.php ajde osposobi pandu i posalji nam sliku iz editora
<tomislav25> trebat ce ti 3 dana
<tomislav25> mozda i godina dvije
<rut> jel ima to za c64 ?
<tomislav25> http://www.panda3d.org/manual/index.php/Installing_Panda3D_in_Windows evo ti jednostavan tutorila
<tomislav25> tutorial*
<rut> netreba tutorial za pogledat dvd 
<tomislav25> da tako je
<tomislav25> u pravu si ti
<rut> evo jesam ti pomogo .. 
<tomislav25> jesi hvala ti
<rut> nema na cemu .. 
<tomislav25> puno mi to znaci
<tomislav25> ima mozda jos koji hr kanal
<rut> ima . 
<rut> hrt 1 2 ,.. rtl nova doma itd itd .
<tomislav25> ok 
<tomislav25> bas ste pricljivi
<igustin> :)
<igustin> pa samo ti pitaj, ako imaš još koje pitanje
<igustin> u čemu programiraš?
<igustin> to smo najčešće pričali o programiranju u BIOS-u
<tomislav25> programiranje u biosu zanimljivo
<igustin> tomislav25: koju distru koristiš?
<tomislav25> pythona?
<tomislav25> 3.3
<tomislav25> sa tk 
<rut> piton 3.3m ?? pa di to drzis covjece ?
<igustin> koristiš distru pythona 3.3 sa tk? to moram probat.. imaš link?
<tomislav25> u gacama
<igustin> aj, pa nemoj sad bit bezobrazan
<tomislav25> http://python.org/ evo pa si trazi 
<rut> ooo . pa onda imas velike gace
<tomislav25> nez jel koristis win ili ubuntu
<tomislav25> u ubuntu-u imas ugradeno vec
<igustin> a u windowsima nije ugrađeno to?
<OneKorea> tomislav25, ja kao oldskul, hardcore gamer imam odličnu ideju za originalnu igru koja kad bi bila realizirana mogla parirati AAA naslovima
<OneKorea> Problem je samo Å¡to je nabadanje awk-a moj vrh u programiranju :)
<igustin> tomislav25: da li mi treba panda3d za python 3.3 tk?
<tomislav25> ig -ne one-koja to?
<tomislav25> NE
<tomislav25> s pandom dobis py
<tomislav25> ali nekoristim bas pandu
<tomislav25> njuvise za internet stvari
<rut> ja sljepica a ti pitona .. :(
<tomislav25> za igre koristim unity
<tomislav25> one korea kakvu ideju imas?
<rut> sto ti je to unity ?
<tomislav25> https://store.unity3d.com/sign_in evo ako ko hoce neka mi kupi
<tomislav25> bit cu mu jako zahvalan
<rut> dat ce guze ? :) hahaha
<OneKorea> Ehh moja ideja je 'on hold' dok se ne dogodi neka značajnija evolucija u programiranju, koja bi mi omogučila pretočiti ideju u projekt...
<igustin> tomislav25: dakle, ak' hoću py treba instalirat pandu?
<OneKorea> Python, ili Java (notch, minecraft) mi je pre-ne-atraktivno
<igustin> OneKorea: ma u awk skodiraj to :)
<tomislav25> igustin ako me nezajebavas onda cu ti rec ovako netrebas pandu python je samostalan high level jezik a panda3d je poseban program za nesto neda mi se pisat sta
<igustin> tomislav25: a što ti znači "25" u nicku?
<tomislav25> to znaci da je neka kurcina uzela vec ime tomislav
<igustin> tomislav25: neda ti se pisat? pa došao si tu i pitao i očekivao da mi tebi pišemo, zar ne?
<tomislav25> a i na 25 liniji sam dobio prvi error ikad pa onda
<rut> eto na .. a ti sanjas o tomislavu a ono java . :) 
<tomislav25> ok evo pisem
<igustin> prvi error tek u liniji 25... ja toliko linija nisam u životu ni napisao :(
<tomislav25> panda 3d je razvojno programsko okruženje napisaono u c++ koristi c++ i python za programiranje python je poseban programski jezik koji je izmislio neki rusel von vec nesto i to je programski jezik visokog supnja 
<rut> mislis stupnja 
<tomislav25> unutar panda 3d mogu se obavljati slozen procesi ali i jednostavni zadatci kao renderiranje stvaranje shadera... panda3d ima mogucnost mreznog povezivanja i stvorena je od strane disneya za neku retardiranu MMO igricu (toon city ili tako nesto) takoder je open source i sta ja znam vise jbt
<tomislav25> nisam tu dosa davat predavanja
<tomislav25> pise negdje
<tomislav25> velik je internet
<rut> a jel taj piton kompliciran ?
<tomislav25> nie
<tomislav25> lahko ti je
<tomislav25> npr. 
<tomislav25> a=1 b=2 print c(a+b)
<rut> uuuu .. pa to je komplicirano
<rut> nemoze to 1+2=3
<rut> ?
<tomislav25> http://www.compileonline.com/execute_python_online.php http://repl.it/languages/Python evo a probaj na nekoj
<rut> nemogu ja to .. pa napisao sam ti da radim na c64
<OneKorea> echo $((1+2))
<OneKorea> tomislav25, tvoj facebook mi ulijeva (lažnu?) nadu da je sveti gral, mesija stigao te da je programiranje "igrica" trivijalan posao
<tomislav25> haha :D
<rut> kazes krk .. jel tamo imate besplatan wifi ?
<tomislav25> nece nece pise tomo knjigu vec je na 200 str bit ce nesto bez brige
<tomislav25> kako ne evo vidi https://www.facebook.com/bswireless.net
<OneKorea> Ne mogu ga shvatiti ozbiljno jer sam ja nepokolebljivi perfekcionista a ti se u svojem fb postu nemožeš ni odlučiti da li koristiti ili ne koristiti hrvatske dijakritičke znakove
<rut> pa to jos postoji (bswireless) .. 
<igustin> sam ti piši, sve čitam i upijam
<tomislav25> one korea sory iden popravit
<igustin> ja koristim hardverske dijakritičke znakove
<rut> evo hladnije od sutra
<tomislav25> zapravo popravit cu sutra
<rut> bura ce vam wifi signal otpuhat
<tomislav25> hehehehhehehhehe nece
<rut> kako nece ?
<tomislav25> antena mi je na krovu za pola drage bascanske 
<rut> vi koristite neke specijalne uredaje ?
<tomislav25> tako da imam besplatni internet
<rut> kakvu antenu to imas ?
<tomislav25> i sa antene mi ide u kucu ruter
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/112/taksijem-je-unistio-cetiri-auta-koja-su-bila-parkirana-uz-cestu-338786
<rut> jel to moze ona yagica za tv ?
<tomislav25> bswireless ju je postavio
<rut> a ruter ?
<tomislav25> ruter sam ja skopcao i kradem im internet
<rut> kakav ruter . daj malo info. ?
<tomislav25> dok me neskuze pa ce preselit antenu kod susjeda na krov
<tomislav25> dvije stvari ti nikad necu reci a jedna od njig je info o mom ruteru
<rut> a dobro
<tomislav25> cekaj da ga zgasim
<rut> a kad bi ja dosao na krk i spojio svoju antenu od tv-a ? bili uhvatio internet ?
<rut> ode :)
<CTCP3> nemojte mi ga trolat xd
<CTCP3> osjecam se odgovorno, ipak sam ga ja doveo xD
<tomislav25> evo ga pusi k
<igustin> o, vratio si se, već smo se preplašili što ti se desilo
<igustin> ha? kome ti to?
<rut> a meni valjda . .da pitona vidim 
<igustin> rut: a da javimo Hakomu da Tomislav s IP-jem 85.114.56.98 krade tuđi net?
<rut> ma neeeeeeeee
<igustin> imaš pravo
<rut> nek gleda pitone .. 
<rut> pusti ga
<igustin> hakom ionako čita logove
<igustin> eto ga u duplo
<rut> tomislav kako mozes 3 x biti ovdje >
<tomislav25|2> sta se dogada
<tomislav25|2> ko me opet hakiro da cujem
<tomislav25|2> jebem ti zivot
<tomislav25|2> 2 put danas
<tomislav25|2> KO JE TO!!!
<igustin> ja nisam
<rut> da ti posjetis doktora ?
<tomislav25|2> picka vam materina
<rut> definitivno 
<tomislav25|2> ceka cekaj sredit cu ja tebe dubre jedno smrdljivo
<rut> koji si ti lik 
<igustin> uh
<tomislav25|2> ivane nejebi me u mozak
<CTCP3> s kim se ti svadjas, tomislav25|2? xD
<tomislav25|2> [19:05:53] tomislav25_3 [~ivan@78-0-106-248.adsl.net.t-com.hr] je uš[ao/la] u #ubuntu-h
<rut> on treba pod hitno kod doktora
<CTCP3> tomislav25|2 : browser ti se brejka il sa cim si vec na ircu
<OneKorea> Ovaj tomislav je malo bezobrazan, mislim da treba poduzeti odgovarajuće mjere
<tomislav25|2> sorry imam los dan
<rut> ma imamo svi 
<tomislav25|2> jos mi rut mozak pere
<rut> nebrini 
<tomislav25|2> daj please smiri se malo
<igustin> rut: nemoj mu prat mozak, pliz
<rut> pa smiren sam :)
<CTCP3> ko je opce ovaj rut
<CTCP3> neki novajlija i njub
<rut> da 
<igustin> OneKorea: ajde, nemoj se više spajati kao Tomislav
<tomislav25|2> tnx igustin
<OneKorea> Ja prijavljujem ovog tomislava nadležnim organima za remećenje javnog reda i mira
<rut> uzivam u drustvu geekova
<igustin> OneKorea: nemoj još, dajmo mu još jednu šansu
<tomislav25|2> ct ko je ovaj koji mi je dosao sa acauntom
<rut> pod ""
<ntcbow> hehe nije ni meni bio bas dobar tan dan, pao mi je p11z na pod :(
<ntcbow> pa sam se igra sa liliom :)
<OneKorea> tomislav25|2, gotovo je, hakiran si sad: Aggressive OS guesses: Microsoft Windows Vista SP2 (91%)
<ntcbow> https://despora.de/uploads/images/scaled_full_6298ea40b41191b49dee.jpg
<tomislav25|2> ja sam razbio 3 hdd-a slucajno i onda dodem tu i rut mi jos pere mozak a taman sam se bio malo smirio
<rut> ima ovdje malo vise pacijenata
<rut> sad ce doktor .. samo malo 
<tomislav25|2> one sta ti to znaci
<CTCP3> kolko je stara mica
<tomislav25|2> 10g
<ntcbow> doktor netbooka molim
<CTCP3> xD
<ntcbow> 5 miseci
<CTCP3> imam i ja takvog
<CTCP3> isto po brajdama stalno skace
<ntcbow> da a ova je zenska
<tomislav25|2> [19:10:29] tomislav26 [~root@78-0-106-248.adsl.net.t-com.hr] je uš[ao/la] u #ubuntu-hr opet ivan hebe
<CTCP3> fata ljude po glavi odozgo
<ntcbow> xD
<igustin> tomislav25|2: zasto si mi uzo nik
<tomislav25|2> ?
<rut> a vi se jos macama igrate ?
<CTCP3> mace rulaju worldom
<CTCP3> iz sjene
<rut> aje daj . 
 * CTCP3 slaps rut around a bit with a large superpenguin
<rut> bolje se igraj zenskom macom 
<tomislav25|2> haha
<rut> pa ces biti pametniji 
<tomislav25|2> svasta
<tomislav25|2> dobro da ga nisi gadao garlic breadom
<tomislav25|2> 78.0.106.248
<SilverSpace> rut: kaj ima muska maca
<rut> silver pitaj ove sto se mackama igraju 
<rut> nemaju pametnija posla
<rut> haha
<rut> nek si zensku nadu rade :)
<tomislav25|2> rut ajde ko prist si
<rut> i prist puke kad tad
<tomislav25|2> sve viris van pokazujes se a kad te se stisne zapravo si samo hrpa gnoja :D
<rut> vidis kako sve znas :)
<rut> a neznas pandu slozit
<tomislav25|2> znm ju slozit nemogu samo vpn kanal osposobit
<rut> idi mazi pitona rade :)
<tomislav25|2> na windowsu sam neda mi se
<igustin> hijaoo
<OneKorea> zato te i hakirat tako lako
<igustin> dobro, koliko vas je?
<rut> cijeli krk igustin :)
<tomislav25|2> a nez ovima je zabavno
<tomislav25|2> ocito
<tomislav25|2> svida im se moje ime 
<igustin> tomislav25|2: kako s windowsa možeš doći u Linux IRC kanal, nije mi jasno
<igustin> tomislav25|2: ja mislio da se to može samo s linuxa
<OneKorea> Ima hakerski program "KVIRC"
<tomislav25|2> ctcp3 daj please banaj te idiote na 2-3 dana
<tomislav25|3> ko je idijot
<OneKorea> VERSION KVIrc 4.0.4 svn-5646 'Insomnia' 20110308 - build 2011-03-19 23:10:52 UTC - Ultimate Edition (x64) Service Pack 1 (Build 7601) !
<CTCP3> xdd
<igustin> omg
<OneKorea> h4ck3d
<tomislav25|2> kvirc je irc client
<igustin> za probijanje u irc?
<tomislav25|2> ctcp3 ovi su neki saljivi ha?
<rut> doktore pomozi 
<CTCP3> tomislav25|2 : to prodje svaki novajlija xD
<CTCP3> to ti je ko inicijacija
<rut> ctcp3 a ti si stari geek ?
<tomislav25|2> imam ja nesto smole vec na sebi bz brige
<tomislav25|2> nego moram bit prijstojan da me ban hammer nezgnjeci
<CTCP3> rut : ovdje je sve skoro stara garda
<rut> ma da ?
<CTCP3> 20 godina ircanja jos malo
<tomislav25|3> isse
<tomislav25> uf
<rut> wow .. drhtim sad 
<tomislav25> giftam ca zzz
<igustin> tomislav25: ja mislim da ti to nas zajefrkavas
<rut> pacijenata .. 
<igustin> game over?
<OneKorea> :(
<budz0r> vecer
<budz0r> vidim zabavno je ovdje
<budz0r> igustin: koga si to doveo :)
<igustin> lol
<OneKorea> OÅ¡o tomica, gotovo je
<igustin> vratit će se, garant
<budz0r> malo sam se u gace upiskio citajuci log :)
<igustin> budz0r: šteta što niste bili ti i Mmike, baš bi bilo zabavno ;)
<igustin> nismo odavno tako nekog
<igustin> budz0r: otišao Mmike po pelene, pa će dati i tebi
<budz0r> dovest ce on pojacanje
<budz0r> :)
<igustin> tko? tomislav ili Mmike? :)
<budz0r> tomislav :)
<igustin> je, još 5-6 tomislava
<budz0r> :)
<igustin> budz0r: da si mu rekao svoje ime, mislio bi da ga i ti zaje*
<jelly-home> svi smo mi tomislav
<igustin> lol
 * jelly-home je paulaner
<budz0r> igustin: :)
<jelly-home> pfft, tak je vruce da se od posla do doma, 15 minuta hoda oznojim
<budz0r> jelly-home: sutra navodno ne bi trebao imati takvih problea
<weshmashian> i tak, 105 cookies per second
<SilverSpace> tak bi sad jedne cevose maznuo 
<igustin> 2cevos
<SilverSpace> :)
<igustin> SilverSpace: http://maji.ca/majica/2chevvos/1734/1
<jelly-home> weshmashian: eh, ja sam jos na 55Gck/s, lovim 100 kondenzatora antimaterije
<jelly-home> prvih 96 je bilo lako ;-)
<ntcbow> giik.biz :9
<jelly-home> word
<ntcbow> imao sam i ja takvu geex.de
<SilverSpace> igustin: :)
<jelly-home> igustin: odi slikat ćevape iz Žara, izgledaju bolje (a i fini su, navodno)
<SilverSpace> igustin: ipak bih ih ja na tanjuru ne na majici
<igustin> :)
<igustin> ima i domena i majica svoju priču, ali nvm
<ntcbow> nvm?
<igustin> nevermind ;)
<ntcbow> tla?
<igustin> tla? :)
<ntcbow> 3 letter akronym
<igustin> lol
<jelly-home> ah
<ntcbow> urf.. imam domain za prodaju..
<ntcbow> sad hocu nogeek domain, nesto nerdijsko bih radije
<jelly-home> nogeekis.me ?
<ntcbow> JavaScript malware was served to a small percentage of php.net users from the 22nd to the 24th of October 2013.
<ntcbow> lol
<SilverSpace> moglo bi i ovo umjesto cevosa 
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsXDT_vECtU
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Slow-motion bouncing boobs video #2, Views: 492, Rating: 100.0%
<jelly-home> what
<SilverSpace> mogo bi i gladovati nekoliko dana
<Vlado9A3CY> SilverSpace, a da ti netko ponudi to ili veliku porciju cevapa s lukom? :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> zakon http://is.gd/KPK0Ls
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/images2/kapa.jpg
#ubuntu-hr 2013-10-30
<rut> koja tisina 
<budz0r> nema tomislava :)
<BotaniCar> Lipi moji, dobar jutar 
<igustin> budz0r: spava
<TheGrga> jutro jutro
<BotaniCar> Jesam vam vec pricao kako volim INTEL ? :) OK, onda se necu ponavljati :) 
<TheGrga> ja po prvi put imam posla s amd-om :D
<TheGrga> kupio si lap pa eto 
<SilverSp1ce> dan
<SilverSp1ce> BotaniCar: sram te bilo :=
<BotaniCar> Zakaj ? Ne linkam ja tu slow-motion sise ! :) 
<BotaniCar> Ili bi me trebalo biti sram bas zato kaj to ne radim ? 
<jelly> nego fast motion?
<SilverSp1ce> BotaniCar: :)
<SilverSp1ce> BotaniCar: nisam ja kriv kad ih je youtube pun 
<BotaniCar> SilverSp1ce: potpuno te razumijem, tebi je s internetom kao meni s izlascima u parkove .. nemo'sh tri koraka napraviti a da te neka cica ne pikne u oko ! :) 
<SilverSpace> jel tko imao priliku koristit dual sim mob
<SilverSpace> zanima me kak to radi 
<BotaniCar> Dobro. 
<SilverSpace> dali oba broja rade u istom trenutku 
<BotaniCar> Ovaj kaj sam imao prilike probati ima obje kartice aktivne i jos je radio tak da ovisno o mrezi koju zoves trosi karticu iste mreze
<BotaniCar> Neki no-name kinez
<BotaniCar> Iskustvo pred ~2 godine
<SilverSpace> hm gledam za sestru ima dva moba a trebala bi sad kupit nesto novo oba su joj u komi 
<SilverSpace> mozda bi je bio ok ovaj sa dve mreze
<igustin> SilverSpace: da, na novijima rade, tipa onaj Samsungov dual-sim koji se nudi u T-Centrima
<igustin> nije više kao prije da ga moraš rebootat u drugu SIM
<SilverSpace> igustin: thx bas tog i gledam
<weshmashian> mornin'
<ivoks> pitali ste
<ivoks> https://tbe.taleo.net/CH03/ats/careers/searchResults.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&act=sort&sortColumn=2&sortColumn=0
<ivoks> ako se hocete javiti na neku poziciju, javite mi za koju, pa cemo preko reda :)
<ivoks> pogotovo ove u Professional and Engineering Services
<ivoks> (ne se previse brinuti za lokaciju, to se sve da ispregovarati)
 * CTCP3 slaps rut around a bit with a large superpenguin
<CTCP3> vrlo smijesno
<Hrki> kako to da ovi ameri mogu sve prisluskivati, jel se da njih prisluskivat?
<BotaniCar> pih, kenonikl ne treba junior sistemce .. pa dze da postanem senior .. :) 
<rut> pa ti sti stari geek .. 
<BotaniCar> Hrki: pitaj Kineze :) 
<rut> pa me cudi ctcp da neznas nick regat
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> sad me svi privatno cimaju za jedno te istu poziciju :D
<CTCP4> nemam potrebe regat nick
<BotaniCar> rut: pod jedan, nisam star ! Ove sjedine su .. podmetnulo mi ! Pod dva, ima toliko likova koje znam,da znaju vise od mene, da nemam obraza aplicirati se za seniora :) 
<BotaniCar> hmm, to je korijen mog problema, sram ! :) 
<rut> botanicar o cemu ti . ? 
<CTCP4> BotaniCar : meni se obraca
<CTCP4> rego mi je nick
<rut> ctcp4 onda ti sad bude 3 na kraju 
<Hrki> pa jel moze eu njih prisluskivat
<CTCP4> pa me ghostao
<SilverSpace> stize Antonov 225 u zg 
<Hrki> neznam sta se svi ljute kad ih prisluskuju, nek ljepo i amere prisluskivaju i bok
<BotaniCar> mislio sam da si mi napisao da sam star, linija je izletila ispod moje, a bas sam u nekakvoj emocionalno-estetskoj krizi izazvanoj sjedinama 
<SilverSpace> 640 tona
<CTCP4> BotaniCar : kupi kabriolet il tak nes
<drj_cro> da sad ce mi prozori popucat doma kad taj pocne kocit
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kaj prevozi hokejase ? Cuo sam da su masivni :) 
<BotaniCar> CTCP4: nisam bogat i u krizi, samo sam u krizi :) Eventualno da flexom otpilim krov na cordobi :)
<CTCP4> xd
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYF6fYteIq8
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Antonov 225 take-off from Manchester Airport, Views: 860430, Rating: 96.91824%
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lol doso po neki koncarov trafo 
<BotaniCar> o0o0o0 , sad ce nam izvozna bilanca skociti za 7 postotnih bodova , ili kak to vec mjere :)
<SilverSpace> ne mogu vjerovati da 600tona moze letiti 
<BotaniCar> ivoks: zakaj support engineer , west european based, mora znati tecni mandarinski ? :D
<hrvojem> sigurno namjesten natjecaj za nekog kineza ;)
<drj_cro> zato sto gledaju u naprijed i znaju da ce kinezi pokorit eu :)
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> kad bi bar to bilo unaprijed
<ivoks> sav novac je vec neko vrijeme u kini
<ivoks> BotaniCar: zato sto support mora raditi 24/7, a kinezi su znacajna klijantela
<BotaniCar> I tako gubim svaku nadu da cu se zaposliti u Microsoft2.0 kompaniji :( A nish, upisat ce se i mandarinski jednom :) 
<SilverSpace> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=c2b_1383065139
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kakav ti je to site, ne pusti me proxy na njega :) 
<SilverSpace> :) spijunski 
<ivoks> SilverSpace: i to je zbilja igrica?
<ivoks> danas svasta prodje pod igru
<pkiller> SilverSpace: bakica igra bolje od mene :)
<jelly> to je peti nastavak, ivoks 
<ivoks> i onda nek netko kaze da nismo zreli za 3. svj. rat i uklanjanje polovice populacije
<jelly> ?
<jelly> simpatičan naglasak
<pkiller> ako cemo uklanjat... trebalo bi uklonit 2/3
<pkiller> ustvari poravnat ameriku i sve velike gradove preko milion ljudi... onda bi sve imalo smisla :)
<pkiller> nadam se da veliki vođe ne razmišljaju kao ja, jer će im onda nuklearni rat biti logično riješenje :)
<ivoks> svi se zele rijesiti amerike
<ivoks> a svi zive po istim principima kao i amerikanci
<pkiller> jebiga imaju najveći marketing ikada
<pkiller> holliwood
<jelly> ivoks: principi su jedno, a osjećaj za mjeru drugo.  Mi nemamo Monsanto.
<ivoks> da, mi imamo agrokor
<BotaniCar> Hahahaha, bas sam to htio napisati :) 
<jelly> ameriku niko neće riješiti doli amerikanci
<BotaniCar> Da imamo tehnolosko-industrijsku bazu, imali bi i monsanto :) 
<zerobravo> jel itko spajao sambu sa ipa autentifikacijom?
<ivoks> sta fali monsantu?
<ivoks> zasto mislis da je monsanto zlo?
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jedna od popularnijih igra 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> idem nadograditt na 13.10
<jelly> ivoks: unistava bioraznolikost; uvodi nedovoljno testirane nove proteine u ljudsku prehranu
<SilverSpace> d kad sam kupio lap top samo upgredam nadam se da sad nece puknut 
<ivoks> jelly: dakle, vise-manje rade sve sto je covjek vec radio stoljecima
<ivoks> plovio na zapad, riskirajuci zivote, kladeci se da je zemlja okrugla
<ivoks> pobio indijance boginjama i vodenim kozicama
<ivoks> kukurzom ubio sve ostale ugljikohidrate u europi
<ivoks> duhan
<jelly> ivoks: da.
<ivoks> dakle, nis posebno
<ivoks> dan danas jedemo grejp i mislimo kako je to pravo voce
<ivoks> radimo lubenice bez kostica
<ivoks> koristimo drvo koje se zove 'medijapan', a nitko ne kuzi da to nije drvo
<ivoks> (nespretan izgovor od made in japan)
 * jelly ne zna jel se ivoks pravi glup ili ne
<ivoks> samo zelim potaknuti raspravu
<jelly> ah, ok, znaci "da"
<ivoks> jer cinjenica da koriste proteine koje ne poznamo ne znaci nista
<ivoks> to smo uvijek radili
<jelly> nismo uvijek.
<ivoks> da, nekad smo to radili s gljivicama (penicilin)
<jelly> zato danas svi jedu pol kile penicilina dnevno?
<ivoks> mislim da je cak i gore
<ivoks> uzimamo antibiotike za svaku glupost
<ivoks> nis, idem za zagreb
<BotaniCar> Imate ideju di potraziti (besplatan) savjet iz podrucja radnog prava ? 
<BotaniCar> Nisam u sindikatu ! :) 
<SilverSpace> hokej danas
<ivoks> da?
<ivoks> kad?
<ivoks> u zagrebu?
<hrvojem> da u 17h mislim
<ivoks> fak
<ivoks> imam sastanke do 19
<ivoks> idem
<ivoks> bok
<hrvojem> stignes na zadnju trecinu :)
<CTCP4> kako je ovaj gmail glup
<CTCP4> fakat se previse pravi pametan
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> CTCP4: znas ti da je uvijek negdje problem izmedu stolca i tipkovnice :)
 * CTCP4 slaps SilverSpace around a bit with a large superpenguin
<CTCP4> ma posaljem 10 mailova, pa ih pametni gmail grupira u jedan mail u Sent folderu
<CTCP4> i sl. pizdarije
<CTCP4> jer je tako "PAMETAN"
<rut> nezna gmail da si ti geek sa stazom od 20g
<jelly> BotaniCar: pučki pravobranitelj? dunno
<BotaniCar> jelly: ma imam benigno pitanje o smjenskom radu, ne bih se tuzakao ni nista, samo bih htio provjerenu informaciju koju ne mogu naci u NN/zakonu o radu 
<SilverSpace> 12:46 < SilverSpace> idem nadograditt na 13.10
<SilverSpace> jos nije zavrsilo
<jelly> sudo ludo
<jelly> kad bi imao milijun kuna na banci, mogao bi živit od kamata
<SilverSpace> jelly: bas i ne 
<BotaniCar> Kad bih imao priliku zaraditi dovoljno da mogu ustediti milion kuna, podijelio bih metodologiju s drugima 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: to si rekao kao da znas kolike rashode covjek ima, mozda moze
<jelly> SilverSpace: ispadne oko 6kkn mjese... ah, tromjesečno
<BotaniCar> jelly: znaci da bi mogao, meni izgleda kao da blagajnice u konzumu zive 
<jelly> BotaniCar: ne baš, toliko mi ode samo na stan
<BotaniCar> ukua, velim, ne znamo ti rashode pa nije fer reci mozes/nemozes. 
<jelly> ako ta blagajnica već ima nekretninu od prije, onda smo takitak u sličnom imovinskom stanju
<jelly> ok.  Kad bi imao 3M kuna na banci i ništa drugo, ... :-)
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> sad i ja moram korigirati svoje :)
<BotaniCar> Kad bih imao priliku zaraditi dovoljno da mogu ustediti 3 miliona kuna, podijelio bih metodologiju s drugima 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> kod mene u kuci se trosi mjesecno 600kn samo za kruh
<BotaniCar> Kad ste si ga lijeni sami peci
<SilverSpace> kao ti peces
<BotaniCar> Mene vise brine sto na aktivne i pasivne troskove vezane uz automobil trosim 2 mjesecne place na godisnjem nivou. 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: pa,da
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: i sam si cigarete motam :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> A sta ces, kad je izbor ili prestati ili se sam pomuciti .. 
<SilverSpace> prestani
<jelly> BotaniCar: automobil je definitivno luksuz
<BotaniCar> jelly: parcijalno se slazem. Financijski je apsolutno tako. S druge strane, novac je resurs koji mozes reciklirati, vrijeme nije. Ako za relaciju posao<>doma javnim prijevozom trosim 3h, a autom 2h onda mi je stvar slozenija za staviti u perspektivu. Trenutno sam samo sposoban reci da si to (za sad) mogu priustiti
<BotaniCar> Jebe me kaj mi vec sad dete odgaja mashina, ja ga (s autom) vidim 3h dnevno, bez toga bi ga videl 2h
<jelly> kad ne bi imao dijete i ženu, mogao bi se seliti da budeš uz posal :-)
<jelly> alternativno, telecommuting koliko god ide
<BotaniCar> Da nemam zenu/dijete, ne bi imao ni kredit za stan , u to sam uletil samo zato da kupim mir u kuci, ja bi pricekao do .. ove godine, da se mene pitalo 
<jelly> da.  Sad cu cijene takve da sam i ja konačno počeo ozbiljnije gledati kupnju
<BotaniCar> Da sam tak napravil, mogao bi si actualy priustiti potleusicu u kvartu u kojem mi je firma, a ne u Bozjoj Materi 
<jelly> recimo, bakica koja nudi stan na Trešnjevci za 1350
<SilverSpace> drzite palceve reboot
<BotaniCar> jelly: mislim da je sad pravi trenutak jer su cijene skoro pa prihvatljive, cim/kad/ako padnu jos malo, ocekujem da ce stranci kupiti i po kontinentu sve sto valja 
<BotaniCar> Na kak dugo se brijes uvaliti u kredu ? 
<jelly> 15
<BotaniCar> Ja sam isto tak uzel, kontao sam da ce u tom trenu mali napuniti 15 i poceti ozbiljnije isisavati novac iz mene jer ce do onda svo skolstvo koje valja biti za $$
<jelly> imam nešto ušteđevine koja bi trebala smanjiti kredu
<jelly> na bilo šta >15 banka ti uzme još jedan cijeli stan, na što sam rekao "odjebi"
<BotaniCar> Da, nemres drugacije, ako uzmes cijeli iznos na 15 godina, moras se je*eno moliti onom gore da ne padnes slucajno u nizi platni rang iz bilo kojeg razloga
<BotaniCar> ovak mi je ispalo da mi rata kredita bude kao stanarina koju bi placao 
<jelly> pretty much
<jelly> al bar živiš u svo^H^H^Hbančinom umjesto od gazde
<BotaniCar> drito
<SilverSpace> tucam
<BotaniCar> A ako sam se slucajno zajebal i budemo socijalna drzava koja ce za 15 let omoguciti da mi se dete besplatno i ok skoluje, mogu grlom u jagode u drugi kredit za njegov stan :) 
<BotaniCar> o0o0 SilverSpace, jedan reboot nije mjerilo niceg, priznajem samo serije od bar tri nakon nadogradnje i one fensi boot-time grafeke koje linux tak lepo zna nacrtati 
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBxSntGGm8U
<datase> jelly: Title: "You have to be kidding me" Truck Driver Fail, Views: 69077, Rating: 98.409786%
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ma nece 
<BotaniCar> jelly: ovo .. $tuzba in making :) 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: nece biti socijalna drzava, ili se nece 3x rebootati ?
<SilverSpace> jedno i drugo :)
<SilverSpace> kaj
<SilverSpace> aa radi
<BotaniCar> Ljudi u 2013 jos uvijek imaju problema s win2000 serverima .. kaj to nece nikad nestati s lica zemlje ? :(
<jelly> to su bili najljepsi windowsi ;-)
<jelly> xfce window manager i danas ima Redmond temu koja izgleda kao w2k
<BotaniCar> :nod nod:
<obruT> meni se ta tema iskreno nikad nije svidjala... a AFAIK, jedno vrijeme je bila defaultna na icewm-u
<obruT> odnosno AFAIR
<jelly> oh $DEITY http://c64.krissz.hu/petscii-editor/
<SilverSpace> hrpu popravljanja 
<SilverSpace> da bi sve radilo po starom
<jelly> imamo li kakvog notifikacijskog bota
<jelly> ok, ne treba mi, skuzijo da je CTCP3 valjda isti korisnik kao i CTCP4
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/nSdahW
<jelly> ta kosa je totalno neprakticna za troopera
<jelly> SilverSpace: brijem da to nije prava trooperica nego se folira
<SilverSpace> jelly: Halloween :)
<jelly> da
<ravilov> jelly, ali zato su potpetice skroz prakticne, jelda?
<jelly> taj sam detalj propustio
<jelly> ravilov: cvrsta, siroka peta, izgleda ok za cipelarenje
<ravilov> jelly, ali treba doc do mjesta za cipelarenje...
<ravilov> sta ti vrijedi kvalitetan alat ako se putem spotices ko supermodel na pisti
 * BotaniCar_ pazljivo izvadi zadnju recenicu iz konteksta
<BotaniCar_> nema me 1h na ircu i kaj vidim, jellya ravilov hvali da ima toliku alatku da mu je tesko hodati ..
<jelly> prebacit prek ramena, nema drugo
<BotaniCar_> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1378471_573183452754687_1141340318_n.jpg
<BotaniCar_> Nadam se da inace patis od visokog tlaka, logika nalaze da je to dobro ako si prekomjerno "obdaren" :) 
<jelly> halloween cookie clicker!
<BotaniCar_> Hehe , jos to igras ? Koliko ziliona kolacica imas ? :D
<BotaniCar_> Treba ti neka brag'm skripta !
<jelly> sad babe imaju neke napadače što sišu cookieje pa ih treba ubijati
<BotaniCar_> Ahh, da ne bi ostavio da se stvar igra sama , ima smisla :)
<BotaniCar_> Sutra je premijera Enderove igre :D
<weshmashian> jelly: o lol
<jelly> morao sam uključit Elder Covenant
<SilverSpace> ln
<tonil> gn
<OneKorea> Koji linux stavit na stari asus eee 701 a da je ´grandma proof´? Gledam malo wiki https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_netbook-oriented_Linux_distributions i treba odabrat nešto :(
<jelly-home> kolko to cudo ima memorije
 * jelly-home ima negdje asus aspire one sa samo pol gige i to je neupotrebljivo
<OneKorea> 0.5G
<BotaniCar_> OneKorea: nekaj kao debian 3 ! Totaly gnarlma froop OS !
<tonil> BotaniCar_: jesi vidio ovu fenomenalnu ponudu http://www.njuskalo.hr/auti/porsche-911-oglas-9571415
<BotaniCar_> Bas fini auto
<tonil> jesi vidio cijenu
<tonil> mora da je Å¡asija promjenjena i unutra motor od yuga
<BotaniCar_> ILI DOBIJES 2 LESHA U GEPEKU ILI NESTO TRECE. Ili ti strgaju caps
<BotaniCar_> svejedno fini auto, samo sam sliku pogledao ... i glerdao .. 
<BotaniCar_> jelly: http://www.reddit.com/r/CookieClicker/comments/1mlka7/elder_covenant_worth_it/ < nije istina ?
<BotaniCar_> hocurec, isplati se samo ako imas _jos_jednu_skriptu za 'zlatne' kolacice ? :) Aj lajk
<jelly-home> a) /me ne vara b) to je bilo prije zadjeg updatea
<BotaniCar_> cek cek, varanje predmnijeva neki cilj/pobjedu u igri :) 
<BotaniCar_> Kaj ima i rulbuk ? 
<jelly-home> also, za varanje dobijes achievement :-)
<BotaniCar_> Je, procitao sam na reditu :) 
<tonil> BotaniCar_: nema veze za leševe to se moze sredit
<BotaniCar_> neki ljudi bas sve mogu pojesti
<tonil> lol
#ubuntu-hr 2013-10-31
<BotaniCar|2> Momcine, imam u crontabu nesto slicno ovom: http://paste.debian.net/63075 , ne salje mi e-mail po izvrsenju, kak da popravim ? :) 
<drj_cro> trebao bi slat po ovome, sto ti kaze mail log i syslog
<BotaniCar|2> nemam nish pametno u maillogu, taj server mimo crontaba salje druge reporte koji prolaze 
<drj_cro> a sto ti syslog kaze za cron
<BotaniCar|2> evo, zadnje: http://paste.debian.net/63075
<BotaniCar|2> ups, sec
<BotaniCar|2> Oct 31 07:20:01 gateway /USR/SBIN/CRON[4616]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/bin/dglogparse.pl #kreira html koji sadr\305\276i DENIED unose dansguardiana)
<BotaniCar|2> nema greske, samo poruka da je izvrsen
<MmikePoso> my.mail@company.ne
<MmikePoso> kak si samo dobio taj email :)
<drj_cro> pa vjerojatno je to fake da ne stavi svoj pravi mejl :)
<drj_cro> BotaniCar|2: ti on izvrti uopce tu skriptu?
<BotaniCar|2> MmikePoso: ma, dao sam problem i na #debian, pa .. 
<MmikePoso> BotaniCar|2: jesi siguran da imas ispravnu email adresu?
<BotaniCar|2> drj_cro: izvrsi se, i u cronu i van njega, u syslogu imam execution entry kao onaj koji sam pejstao iznad 
<BotaniCar|2> MmikePoso: jesam :) 
<MmikePoso> jer, tu si pejsto neku ludu
<BotaniCar|2> velim ti da sam dao paste i na #debian, necu dat pravi mail tamo :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> nadogradnja na 13.10 prosla bezbolno i bez patnji 
<MmikePoso> SilverSpace: izaso je 13.10?
<MmikePoso> SilverSpace: si probo gnome3 failback mode?
<MmikePoso> iako, i gnome3 je preurnebesno spor :/
<ivoks> pas masters i drzavi
<ivoks> u mjesec dana im uplatim vise nego sto bi oni meni trebali kroz 6 mjeseci
<ivoks> a i dalje kasne s placanjem
<jelly-home> reci to linicu
<jelly-home> "drzava je generator nelikvidnosti"
<ivoks> dobio sam pismo od zivotnog osiguranja
<ivoks> o tome koliko su mi nadodali do sad
<ivoks> 11 eura
<ivoks> u 5 godina
<ivoks> al ajde, s obzirom na stanje na burzi, dobro je da sam uopce u plusu :)
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: na kaj bi mi defaultno trebao pokazivati /etc/alternatives/mail na debianu7 ? 
<jelly-home> BotaniCar|2: sto god da imas instalirano
 * jelly-home preferira bsd-mailx
<BotaniCar|2> pa, nazivno imam sendmail, no link mi pokazuje na bsd-mailx
<ivoks> :)
<BotaniCar|2> :) krelac sam 
<ivoks> jedno je mta, a drugo je mua
 * BotaniCar|2 hides
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: skuzio sam kad sam napisao 
<SilverSpace> MmikePoso: gnome 3 nikada nisam ni probao 
<jelly-home> /usr/sbin/sendmail ne ide kroz alternativese, maksimum jedan moze biti instaliran odjednom (unlike RHEL/CentOS)
<SilverSpace> cudan mi tv pronade samo domace digitalne kanale 
<BotaniCar|2> hvala, jelly
<SilverSpace> ovi novi nadu sve digitalne kanale na kablovskoj
<ivoks> ocito ne trazis na kablovskoj
<ivoks> vec na dvb-tu
<tonil> dobar jutar
<jelly-home> nije li digitalna kablovska isto dvb, samo se zove dvb-c i u drugom pojasu
<ivoks> pa je
<ivoks> al ako je nasao samo nase, onda je trazio na dvb-t
<ivoks> ergo, na anteni
<ivoks> a ne na kablu
<jelly-home> ali isti je kabel (kod mene barem) :-)
<jelly-home> (samo je jedan)
<MmikePoso> kako natjerati apt da ponovo instalira konfiguraciju (osim purge/install ?)
<jelly-home> MmikePoso: /msg dpkg confnew
<drj_cro> reinstall
<jelly-home> alzo "confmiss" ako si zbrisao datoteke
<MmikePoso> dpkg me ne jebe ako nisam na #debian
<MmikePoso> doh
<jelly-home> moze bit
<MmikePoso> predobro
<MmikePoso> thnx :)
<BotaniCar|2> kak ja znam biti konj, to je strava. Iz nekog razloga ( naravno, konj nije zapisao) sam zakomentirao localhost u resolv.conf, i onda se cudim sto mi "hostname -f" ne radi .. 
<BotaniCar> Ok, pokrpah problem koji sam imao s slanjem mailova po izvrsenju crontab unosa. Kak da kazem cronu da mi za taskove 1 i 2 salje mail, a za 3/4 ne salje ? Da mu za 3/4 samo dam neispravnog recievera ? 
<drj_cro> u cron stavi prvo mailto=gdje salje pa ispod toga kronove koje oces slat,onda nakon toga mailto='' pa ispot toga cronove koje ne zelis
<BotaniCar> fakat, moze i prazno :) thx
<SilverSpace> aha nemam dvb c modul 
<SilverSpace> hebga 
<BotaniCar> .weather varazdin
<datase> BotaniCar: The current temperature in Trnovec Bartolovecki, Croatia is 11.4°C (10:35 AM CET on October 31, 2013). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 77%. Dew Point: 8.0°C. Pressure: 30.36 in 1028 hPa (Falling). 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj si se preselio :(
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: da mogu,sutra bi preselio u Varazdin
<SilverSpace> fali cesta 
<SilverSpace> kroz sljeme 
<SilverSpace> tj. tunel
<BotaniCar> Ajde, autoputom sam od tam do posla za 15 min vise nego kaj mi sad iz Sesveta treba
<BotaniCar> isprobano
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIAnkrPgTvY
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Double You - Please Don't Go, Views: 6013727, Rating: 97.55477%
<MmikePoso> http://www.hzzo-net.hr/
<MmikePoso> gomila debila
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gh-BEKM-jRc&feature=youtu.be
<datase> ivoks: Title: SUPER SMASH WARS: A Link To The Hope - A Star Wars / Nintendo-verse Mashup, Views: 6354, Rating: 99.40348%
<SilverSpace> http://bit.ly/HgxQvf
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: -1 
<SilverSpace> :)
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> o/ para
<weshmashian> \o/
<pkiller> ciji je bot ovaj datase?
<jelly> od frenda
<SilverSpace> hebo te led http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZrQqXKKAwM#t=64
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Red Bull celebrate four world championships with more doughnuts in Dubai, Views: 301, Rating: %
<pkiller> vidim da je supybot... igrao sam se malo sa tim. Meni bi trebao neki koji mogu prevest da mi prica na hrvatski da njubovi mogu koristit 
<calmpitbull> dobar dan
<BotaniCar> .rt BotaniCar
<datase> BotaniCar: BotaniCar's recenttracks: Fatboy Slim – Because I Got It Like That (Ultimate Mix), Fatboy Slim – Weapon of Choice, Fatboy Slim – Talkin' Bout My Baby (Midfield General's Disco Reshuffle mix), Fatboy Slim – Put Your Hands Up, Fatboy Slim – Drop Some Drums
<BotaniCar> ne znam odkud izvlaci informacije, ali ne valja mu pos'o 
<budz0r> .rt budz0r
<datase> budz0r: budz0r's recenttracks: The Tornados – Telstar, 
<budz0r> LOL
<calmpitbull> koji data to gleda
<BotaniCar> jelly: priznaj da si nam napravio rtcache poisoning ! Ja sam jos dobro prosao, volim FBSlima :)
<BotaniCar> http://i.imgur.com/AnVN3.jpg < Znao sam da se zbog neceg bojim linux maskote 
<weshmashian> lol
<jelly> BotaniCar: ne znam ni sto je to
<SilverSpace> fuck http://sploid.gizmodo.com/what-it-looks-like-to-get-hit-in-the-face-with-a-tank-s-1455453439/@caseychan
<jelly> pingu!
<BotaniCar> jelly poisonao si nam recent rack cache na botu, nema tko drugi biti ! :) 
<BotaniCar> *track
<jelly> ah
<jelly> fucking in heaven
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> Taco cat is Taco cat backwards
<jelly> Mind.  Blown.
<jelly> ikiwiki
<BotaniCar> ahahahahaha, lolnuo sam , sad me shefica blijedo gleda :) 
<jelly> jedini palindromski wiki!
<BotaniCar> ikiwiki, ovo cu si mrmljati dok doma ne dodjem :) 
<BotaniCar> Nego, junacine, radite skraceno danas ? ja do 15 :) 
<obruT> kod nas (u mom sektoru) po obicaju nema skracivanja :P
<jelly> BotaniCar: otkud ti ta ideja
<tonil> obruT: tako ti je kad radis za t-com
<tonil> prijeđi na konkurenciju
<tonil> :P
<jelly> lol
<BotaniCar> jelly: dosao sam na posao i shefica me razveselila, onda sam s 4 druge strane cuo spike tipa "ja do 12, ja do 13" , pa reko da vidim jesam fakat najjadniji , zao mi je (samo malo ) sto nisam 
<jelly> suti i budi sretan, rekao bih...
<BotaniCar> Suglasan
<obruT> tonil: konkurenciju ? :) sto je to ? :)
<tonil> lol
<SilverSpace> http://ep1.pinkbike.org/p4pb8479723/p4pb8479723.jpg
<SilverSpace> majstor 
<jelly> obruT: vip.
<tonil> bas lol,ono sad si ga sredio
<jelly> ostali su ili nebitni ili false flag ;-)
<jelly> SilverSpace: kako
<obruT> SilverSpace: wtf ?
<SilverSpace> inace bike dode 5k eura
<SilverSpace> jelly: nemam pojma 
<jelly> bike 5k eura, ali rama 20 eura od kineskog lijevnog zeljeza umjesto celika?
<rut> botanicar koliko ti god. ima sefica ?
<BotaniCar> :) ~56
<SilverSpace> u americi $3,200
<jelly> rut bi se ženio?
<rut> ne . 
<rut> 56 ... to je staro .. 
<BotaniCar> rut: udata , ne znam financira li prileznike :)
<BotaniCar> Pa kaj ako je stara, tim manje ces morati placati policu osiguranja :) 
<rut> ma prestaro je to .. mozda.. mozda da ima izgled MILF-ice 
<rut> al sumnjam 
<jelly> kao staro, a da ne razmišlja o uhljebljenju ne bi ni pitao
<BotaniCar> :) proziran je, ali razumljiv 
<rut> nisam nikad tako staro j*
<rut> nemojte me . 
<rut> max 50g
<BotaniCar> necemo te, ne znamo koliko ti imas godina :) 
<rut> 36
 * BotaniCar still mindstuck @ikiwiki :)
<jelly> praktički cvijet mladosti
<rut> davno moja mladost osla u nepovrat
<tonil> ja sam mislio da ovdje niko nije stariji od igustina !
<rut> ja mislio botanicar da ta tvoja sefica ~45 .. 
<rut> ee to bi bio posao .. 
<BotaniCar> rut: mrvu sam stariji od tebe pak se ne smatram starim, samo me muce sjedine u bradi, ki vrag je to izmislio .. 
<BotaniCar> rut: ne sexam se s suradnicima/ama
<rut> botanicar . koliko ti djete staro ?
<BotaniCar> 2 i po
<rut> a moje 16
<rut> e onda . 
<rut> bolje tisina :)
<rut> to ti je nabolje . sex na poslu :)
<BotaniCar> cek, znaci, imanje adolescenta doma kompenzira sva after-sranja ako se posexas na poslu ? ikiwiki .. ikiwiki .. 
<rut> covjece al ga ti kompliciras .. ono jedno 5min proucavas moju recenicu i onda pocinjes filozofirat 
<rut> ja pitao koliko ti god. ima sefica .. ako je ~45 .. da je dobra za potrosit 
<rut> samo se nesmijes zaljubit
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> svejedno ne mogu povezati to s tim da imas adolescenta doma
<SilverSpace> prije u litru rakije nego u seficu
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace za preCjednika
<rut> kako nemozes .. pa nisam vise mlad . star sam 
<rut> to radi dezinfekcije ili da nevidis koga trosis :) 
<rut> e da . jos jedna stvar .. te stare koke .. to kad trosis dolje poplava koliko izvire iz nje :) 
<rut> a ove mlade danas sve suhe ko barut 
<rut> hahaha
<budz0r> rut: LOL
<rut> sto nije tako ?
<BotaniCar> Zapisujem. Ako si ikad budem mogao dozvoliti plasticnu i budem dovoljno atraktivan da me i jedna osim supruge hoce makar 2x pogledat' .. 
<rut> ko prati malo pornice .. 
<BotaniCar> Iako, i supruga me 2x pogleda samo prije nego me ide pogoditi s necim 
<rut> non stop pljuju dolje da ima vlage
<budz0r> rut: hahahahahaha
<rut> hahhahaha
<rut> a recite da nije tako 
<BotaniCar> ako MmikeT_/ weshmashian potvrde, je :)
<rut> di si vidio kad se stara koka trosi da pljuju ili trose lubrikante
<SilverSpace> :)http://ep1.pinkbike.org/p4pb3188596/p4pb3188596.jpg
<SilverSpace> pazi ovo lik se zabio u stablo i priznali mu garancijuu na ramu 
<rut> evo . silver ubije odmah temu :(
<calmpitbull> rut: nije bas tako...ocito nemas pojma sa mladim curama :) jebes samo stare
<rut> a pazi ovog sad :)
<jelly> rut: jedan link nije ubijanje teme.  Budi pristojan prema starosjediocu!
<SilverSpace> rut: ne citam vas :P 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: daleko najbolja odluka koju si mogao donijeti
<jelly> srećom irc dopušta istovremene višestruke niti konverzacije
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kaj svi downhill bicikli izgledaju tako .. kratko ? 
<rut> eto vec ste na tehnikalijama .. 
<rut> zene citaju logove ?
<BotaniCar> rut: jos gore, shefice :)
<rut> jos bolje ... mozda potece sto ; ) haha
<rut> aj kad dodes kuci javi mi ono 
<rut> nemoj da te moram dosadivat :)
<BotaniCar> Budi slobodan da me spamas na /msg , ako mi mali ne bu dobro dok dodjem doma, zaboravil bu'm 
<rut> ok
<rut> e jesam se pohvalio da mi stigao gateworks :) 15dana trebalo da stigne
<SilverSpace> kaj je gateworks
<rut> http://www.gateworks.com/product/item/avila-gw2348-4-network-processor
<BotaniCar> Kaj bush z njim ?
<rut> na krov zgrade .. uhvatila me nostalgija za wifi tockom :)
<BotaniCar> Sad u ljevaonu po kuciste ! :) 
<rut> pvc .. 
<SilverSpace> ja nikako da popravim router i to samo zato kaj sam ljen postaviti staticki ip na racunalo 
<rut> kakav ruter ?
<SilverSpace> mali tp-link
<SilverSpace> za po doma
<rut> jel to onaj sto koristi ekipa u otvorenamreza.org ?
<SilverSpace> http://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/tp-link/tl-wr703n
<rut> da da . to je to . 
<SilverSpace> samo kaj sam mu stavio vise roma i rama
<SilverSpace> i vanjsku antenu
<rut> vidio sam ja to malo cudo .. 
<rut> solidna stvar .. 
<jelly> hm, ak slozim vpn do doma mogao bi od bilo kuda zvati mobitelom sa svoje fiksne linije
<SilverSpace>  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/DSC_0043.resized.jpg
<rut> ljepo .. e sad usporedi recimo stari linksys 54g i to cudo .. skatulja prema ovoj kutijici a da ne govorimo o mogucnostima :) 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: nemam kaj potvrdit, od kad delam tu ne gledam pornjavu Č=
<weshmashian> :)
<weshmashian> hd6670 spremna za preuzimanje \o/
<weshmashian> moram tempirat izlazak da mogu jellya probat pregazit :)
<SilverSpace> inace za po doma koristim ovaj tp-link http://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/tp-link/tl-wr842nd
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: zasto njega :)
<weshmashian> SilverSpace: jer mi je po putu do kartice :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> jel još nekom "institut za menadžment" šalje spam
<weshmashian> nope
<obruT> rut: ti si na amisu ?
<rut> ne 
<rut> bnet
<rut> jel zna tko sto bnet ima u onom ormaricu u podrumu zgrada ?
<rut> zasto pitas obrut ?
<obruT> nist, tak bezveze
<calmpitbull> jel ta bnet stvarno tak dobar
<calmpitbull> mislim svi ste na tome
<rut> meni je OK . 
<rut> ove godine su dofurali optiku do zgrade i jedni ga imam u zgradi 
<rut> usput ko nezna ... moze gledat free analognu tv prek bnet-a (oko 42 kanala) for free :)
 * jelly nije na bnetu
 * weshmashian je na stolcu
 * rut na staroj koki
<calmpitbull> kupi  novu
<rut> nema do stare .. 
<rut> a ti gledaj susu .. 
<rut> i pljuj :P
<rut> haha
<calmpitbull> koka je za snifanje
<rut> jesi probo ?
<rut> probaj trosit na tome pa ces vidjet veselja .
<calmpitbull> jesi policajac?
<rut> naravno . samo cekam da ovdje netko napise nesto takvo 
<calmpitbull> sad je quito i evo ga kod mene na vratima sa dugim cjevima i starom kokom
<hbogner> pozdrav iz karlovca
<jelly> nedođije
<obruT> hbogner: oj, okud ti ? :)
<hbogner> obruT, iz kafane se eto javljam
<obruT> tak i treba, par ljutih za pocetak, a onda lagano...
<hbogner> ma po kavi tucem
<hbogner> imaju wifi pa reko da povucem nesto s neta
<SilverSpace> hbogner: jos si u inostranstvu
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> SilverSpace, karlovac je u hrvatskoj
<SilverSpace> uh 
<hbogner> rekao bi da ces ti bar znati kad vec karte crtas
<hbogner> :P
<jelly> -EZUPANIJA
<SilverSpace> hbogner: vise ne crtam
<hbogner> SilverSpace, neeee? zasto ne?
<SilverSpace> uljenio se 
<hbogner> i ja sam, al cu sad kad zahladi malo sjest i nacrtat to sto sam skupljao okolo
<SilverSpace> hebi ga skripta vise ne izbacuje greske 
<SilverSpace> a to mi je bilo najbolje za ispravljanje
<hbogner> evo sad ce sve drzave u komadu, europe-east bit izbacivan
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOnqjkJTMaA
<datase> jelly: Title: Michael Jackson - Thriller, Views: 153000355, Rating: 96.278868%
<Mmike> weshmashian: jel' ti umro vpn?
<jelly-home> i irc isto
<Mmike> cini se :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: je :)
<Mmike> :)
#ubuntu-hr 2013-11-01
<calmpitbull_> morgen
<calmpitbull_> i sretna vam nova
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> abudabi
<calmpitbull_> ja sam se za halloween obukao u mark shuttleworth
<SilverSpace> >(
<SilverSpace> kaj je ovo tipkovnica mi se promjenila
<SilverSpace> [][
<calmpitbull_> u kaj se promjenila u casu?
<SilverSpace> hm pise hr a raspored je americanski
<calmpitbull_> ma to ti je tipkovnica dijaspore
<SilverSpace> lijepa staza abudabi 
<calmpitbull_> nisam ti ja za f1
<SilverSpace> ti si za ferrari
<calmpitbull_> nisam ti ja za aute ni za formule
<calmpitbull_> ja sam ti za skate, windsurfing, longboard, mma, judo, ufc, free running, tracking.....i takve stvari
<calmpitbull_> to je za mene
<SilverSpace> Vlasnik Nove TV pred bankrotom
<calmpitbull_> rofl
<SilverSpace> avanturista ha 
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull_> ma vise manje
<calmpitbull_> auti mi idu na zivce jer su sami trosak...samo se kvare od dana kad kupis
<SilverSpace> nuzno zlo 
<calmpitbull_> takoj je
<weshmashian> mornin'
<rut> nisi ti ni za zene onda
<SilverSpace> Mmike: gledas
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> jel' ima kaj zabavno?
<Mmike> gledam tarife u vipnetu i nista ne kuzim
<SilverSpace> nis
<SilverSpace> da uzas taj vip
<SilverSpace> ja neki dan popizdio
<SilverSpace> bas bi mogo i twitnut 
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> ima tarifa savrsena
<Mmike> koja ima se besplatno/neograniceno, osim prometa
<Mmike> a onda na to mosh opcije
<Mmike> opcija1, 50 kuna = 50 smsova
<Mmike> za kaj, kad vec imam besplatno?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: imas besplatno unutar vip mreze 
<SilverSpace>  25 kn 50 smsa je prema svima
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> imam prema svima besplatno
<SilverSpace> S4 mini nikada ne bi uzeo 
<Mmike> zakai ne?
<Mmike> cini se bolji od s3 mini
<SilverSpace> to mi lici na polu proizvod
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> s3 mini fakat je jadan
<Mmike> spor je za ubit
<Mmike> doduse, kad je dosao bio je super
<Mmike> https://puppetlabs.com/meme/mongodb-replicaset-wheres-ma-master
<Mmike> lol :)
<ctcp3> "50 kuna = 50 smsova" - kakva je to bolestina od cijene? nismo u 97-oj
<ctcp3> i to je jos kao nekakav "paket"
<ctcp3> meni se fakat bljuje od svih tih tarifa
<ctcp3> to namjerno naprave komplicirano i zdebilizirano
<ctcp3> kad sam zadnji put gledo, najbolja tarifa je tele2 smart prepaid tarifa
<ctcp3> za casual
<ctcp3> 35 kn/mj = 1000 min i 1000 MB
<ctcp3> i nes sitno nadoplate za 1000 SMS-ova
<ctcp3> i obzirom da imaju ugovor s tcomom, podesis da ti se spaja samo prek tcomovih odasiljaca i imas svugdje jeben signal
<SilverSpace> pa da namjerno to naprave 
<SilverSpace> gledao biljar i otiso u kuhinju i sad se vratim u krupnom planu kugla i stap prema rupi i gledam gledam kad ce puknut da bi na kraju skuzio da mi se reciver zamrznuo
<OneKorea> imal ko account na isplate.info ?  Pokušavam downloadat jedan dokument, bez uspjeha. Registracije se manualno odobravaju, ja sam poslao prije 3 dana no još ništa...
<SilverSpace> lol jel ovo bio zec bit.ly/HtkPz3
#ubuntu-hr 2013-11-02
<rut> vidi vidi botanicni je ipv6 :)
<calmpitbull> morgen
<calmpitb1ll> nisam ni procitao da pise da je stigao novi windows 8.1
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/neo900-unaprijedeni-nokia-n900-telefon/127822.aspx
<ctcp3> bar mi je jasno zas na njuskalu ima doslovno preko 1000 oglasa za Samsung Galaxy S4
<SilverSpace> zasto
<ctcp3> pa malo cudno da ih tolko privatnih korisnika prodaje
<ctcp3> zgleda ko spam
<SilverSpace> pa i je spam 
<SilverSpace> razvikni model koji toliko ne vrijedi
<ctcp3> ma ne, misli sam kao spam nekolko svercera
<ctcp3> kak bi zatrpali ostale oglase
<SilverSpace> aha
<SilverSpace> jel tko zna neku trgovinu telefona u njemackoj
<SilverSpace> internet
<ctcp3> pitaj amona, on je dojclander xD
<ctcp3> a on nije tu, on je na #linux.hr
<ctcp3> bah, imo, ta 2 kanala bi se mogla spojit xD
<ctcp3> obzirom na spike na njima
<SweetMuffin> na #gnjulix.rh nema spike, garantiram, pobrao sam pola tuceta kickova pokusavajuci ju uspostaviti
<SweetMuffin> takodjer, nema ni sexa
<ctcp3> pa ima, tu i tamo
<ctcp3> daleko manje neg ovdje
<ctcp3> al velim, nema poante imat 2 kanala na kojima se tu i tamo nes probrblja
<ctcp3> te je 95% tog ionak offtopic
<SweetMuffin> Meni apsolutno pase neformalna atmosfera ovog kanala, tamo ne bi izdrzao 3 dana :) 
<ctcp3> lol, ko te kicko?
<SweetMuffin> Pa, samo oni koji su imali opa :) 
<ctcp3> svi su deopani
<SweetMuffin> Dok im ne zatreba :)
<ctcp3> xd
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ovdje dobijes kick jedino iz zajebancije 
<SilverSpace> :)
<rut> ?
<rut> pa ja rjetko dobim ista 
<rut> ko opce ima opa ovdje osim ivoksa i jellya ?
<ctcp3> o #linux.hr pricamo
<rut> aha
<rut> ajde da testiramo :)
<SweetMuffin> kao sto rekoh, ako izuzmes "dobar dan" .. 
<SweetMuffin> enivej, brijem da je bolje ovako , nemamo singl point of fejlr! :)
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80X0pbCV_t4&t=70
<datase> Mmike: Title: Klemen Slakonja as Slavoj Žižek - The Perverted Dance (Cut The Balls), Views: 171975, Rating: 97.98412%
<tonil> Mmike: lik me podsijeca na stallmana izgledom
<tonil> lik je hilarious 
<SilverSpace> tonil: isti http://images6.fanpop.com/image/photos/35100000/Hell-on-Wheels-hell-on-wheels-35179905-1600-1200.jpg
<ctcp3> svi ti komunisti su isti
<Mmike> CUT THE BALLS
<ctcp3> SilverSpace : po cem je ta N900 "najbolji mob ikad"
<ctcp3> (i koji bi trenutno bio "best mob"?)
<ctcp3> (naravno, da nije precijeljeni ajfon drek)
<SilverSpace> jos nisu napravili najbolji mob ikada
<ctcp3> ok, "do sada" xD
<SilverSpace> :)
<ctcp3> steta sto onaj ubuntu mob nije zazivio
<SilverSpace> yep 
<SilverSpace> dugo i na siroko bi se moglo raspravljati koji je mob najbolji i koji os 
<SilverSpace> dizajn itd.
<rut> nokica 3310
<ctcp3> dakle, samsung galaxy s4
<SilverSpace> opravo sam dobio 2 milijuna funti jebem ik mater sad su i na sms poceli spamati 
<ctcp3> daj pola
<ctcp3> ipak sam ja prva osoba kojoj si se pohvalio
<ctcp3> pa zasluzujem postotak
<SilverSpace> :) ne moze 
<SilverSpace> os sve
<ctcp3> ne treba, skroman sam xd
<ctcp3> bitcoin je 220 USD
<ctcp3> opa
<SilverSpace> kaj imas koji
<ctcp3> nazalost, ne xd
<SilverSpace> to mi je na pocetku bilo smijesno a postalo je ozbiljno 
<ctcp3> i meni, nisam bas vidio neku svrhu
<ctcp3> i logiku o onom miniranju
<ctcp3> o=u
<ctcp3> tek kad sam cuo za Silk Road, shvatio sam poantu xD
<ctcp3> navodno je milijardu dolara proslo prek tog
<ctcp3> u bitcoinima
<ctcp3> oko 80% svih bitcoin transakcija
<ivoks> cuganje
<ivoks> na aerodromu
<ivoks> wooohooo
<SweetMuffin> ivoks:  :) Pa a kim, jadan ne bio :) Oteo si si 4-5 stjuardesa ? :D
<tonil> we need to cut the balls
<tonil> make them become niagra falls
<tonil> nemogu isbacit pjesmu iz glave
<tonil> izbacit*
<Mmike> tonil: :) :) :)
<Mmike> to je i ideja :)
<SweetMuffin> jaja  .. nijagara .. nemrem :) 
<SweetMuffin> sjebali su s windowsima 8.1 ! :L) 
<SweetMuffin> nemrem sad stisnt WinKey i odma tipkat' pretragu, nego moram prvo iznavigirati search
<SweetMuffin> *pu, cigani*
<tonil> probao sam osmicu prije 6 mjeseci i vratio se na sedmicu 
<tonil> metro i sve to ostalo gadi mi se
#ubuntu-hr 2013-11-03
<rut> jel se bavi ko ovdje cardsheringom ?
<SilverSpace> dan
<Hrki> http://www.jutarnji.hr/-u-hrvatskoj-nema-dovoljno-radnika-odgovarajuce-struke--debeljak-o-zaposljavanju-stranaca/1137256/
<Hrki> koje ovaj fore prodava
<Hrki> kao nema radne snage u hrv, pa sad ide po bosance
<obruT> pa bosanci su poznati po brodogradilistima :)
<SilverSpace> nisu to fore 
<SilverSpace> neces raditi ima tko hoce 
<SilverSpace> zapadnjacke fore 
<SilverSpace> robovlasnicko drustvo
<obruT> nego, jel pratite online pomrcinu sunca ? :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: f1
<SilverSpace> hebes pomrcinu
<tonil> obruT: kakvu pomrcinu kod mene oblačno vanka,ništ se ne vidi
<SilverSpace> evo ploca za MmikePoso http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/rampage-iv-black-edition/127859.aspx
<DomaMuffin> 4 graficke, milina, kaj bi mi SETI delal na tome .. 
<ctcp3> i kosta 3-4k kn
<SilverSpace> volil bi takav stroj imati na stolu
<ctcp3> http://www.links.hr/?option=katList&page=sviartikli&id_kategorija=0503&sort_cat=cijena_s_pdv&sort_ord=desc
<ctcp3> pazi ovu GB maticnu
<ctcp3> sniper
<ctcp3> 4k
<ctcp3> a nema ni 8 slotova za ram :/
<SilverSpace> ta je od zlata :)
<ctcp3> i ova je do nedavno bila skoro 4k
<ctcp3> http://www.magazinrs.hr/maticna-ploca-msi-x79-bigbang-xpower-ii-s2011/msi-x79-bigbang2
 * ctcp3 ima fetish na maticne s 10 SATA
<tonil> od svega ove godine sam se samo počastion novim napajanjem uzeo sam u linska corsair 1050 watt 
<tonil> doslo me oko 1500 kn
<DomaMuffin> nisam nikad imao maticnu doma skuplju od ~600kn 
<SilverSpace> o da imao i jos je imam
<SilverSpace> 10 godina staru
<SilverSpace> skupe su bile ko zlato
<SilverSpace> abit propale firme
<SilverSpace> kad me je prvo racunalo kostalo 10k kuna 
<SilverSpace> lol  http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x16qrsf_video-1
<tonil> moje prvo je doslo oko 6 k kuna
<tonil> znam frenda na fsb-u koji je potrosio 98' 19 k kuna na stolno racunalo
 * obruT je uvijek sklepao racunala za neku sicu :)
<tonil> obruT: nije ni kod mene situacija bolje kad mi je stari dobio bolji posao 2008 dobio sam pare za grafičku s kojom mogu ima pristojan gaming i dan danas je rabim
<ctcp3> ja uvijek kupujem polovne dijelove
<ctcp3> ovakve maticne po 3-4k za pol godine-godinu nadjes po 600-800 kn polovne
<ctcp3> za 5.000 napravis zvijer
<tonil> da al elektroničke komponente nebih kupovao bez garancije
<ctcp3> ak znas kaj kupujes, ne treba i garancija
<ctcp3> garancija je bitna samo za HDD-e i graficke
<ctcp3> procesori traju vjecno
<ctcp3> ak kupujes ostale komponente kvalitetne, nemas straha od rikavanja
<ctcp3> corsair napajanje, ram, GB maticne itd., jel
<obruT> ja sam prvi komp sklepao od monitora koji je frend "nasao" u ratu, ploca/procesor/ram od Dobrice koji se rjesavao starog smeca za neku sicu, mis i tastatura neznamodkuda, od staraca sam jedino zicao par za disk i to kupio neki rabljeni za sitne pare opet :) 
<obruT> pod prvi komp mislim na prvi PC... imao sam tad i c64 i amigu koje sam dobio od istog frenda nakon sto je ovaj kupio nesto jace
<tonil> amiga je bila zakon
<obruT> amiga je i danas zakon :)
<tonil> da jos odrzavaju amiga os?
<obruT> jedino, ja sam ju dobio malo prekasno, ali opet, nikad nije kasno :)
<tonil> yep
<obruT> tonil: amiga os cak neka ekipa radi, no za opskurni hardver :)
<obruT> ne pratim bas to previse, tu i tamo sam naletio na neku vijest
<tonil> da vidio sam prije mjesec dana sam citao o os-u na wikipediji
<obruT> povremeno radi gusta upalim pokoju od tih starih kanti
<tonil> moze li posluzit kao torrent masina'
<tonil> ?
<obruT> amiga ? zasto ? :)
<obruT> ne znam dali je netko napravio neki torrent klijent, dalo bi se to napisat, ali nije bas prakticno to sve slagati radi torrenata
<obruT> nije stroj ni zamisljen bas da radi od 0-24
<SilverSpace> torrent masina mi je router 
<SilverSpace> za to ne koristim racunala 
<SilverSpace> vec odavno 
<SilverSpace> kak se uopce probiti do servera kad zaboravis password
<tonil> kakav router SilverSpace ?
<tonil> cisco ?
<SilverSpace> tp-link
<SilverSpace> 842
<SilverSpace> usb disk je rore prikopcan
<SilverSpace> gore*
<tonil> a sad kuzim
<DomaMuffin> di u FS-u je preporuceno spremati diskove virtualnih mashina (linux) ? 
<DomaMuffin> usr/bin ?
<obruT> bin direktorij nije zamisljen bas da sadrzi takve stvari
<DomaMuffin> koji je ? 
<obruT> ja imam zasebnu particiju za "podatke" pa ih drzim tamo.. neki drze u home particiji (ak ce ih koristit samo taj neki user)
<DomaMuffin> pitam di bi bilo najsmislenije, ako ce netko osim mene odrzavati da ne pcne psovati prije nego je i poceo raditi 
<obruT> u teoriji /var je zamisljen za neke stvari koje ce se "mijenjati" velicinom i cime vec...
<DomaMuffin> nesto kao /var/virt/bin ili samo /var/bin >? ?
<obruT> zasto bin ? bin je obicno za executable zamisljen
<obruT> mozes /var/virtualke pa za svaku puknes disk(ove) u zaseban poddirektorij... tipva /var/virtualke/linux-server-foo-bar
<DomaMuffin> tak sam i kontal , /var/virt , pa ispod /bin i /conf
<DomaMuffin> thx
<tonil> hm
 * tonil se jos misli koje auto da kupi povoljno iz njemacke
<tonil> gledam clio kojeg imam sada tamo dodje 700 eura a ja ovdje dao 3500 eura prije dvi godine
<tonil> 2001 godiste that is
<tonil> ali ima problema sa motorom
<tonil> trese se cilo auto kad se upali i ide u rikverc
<tonil> mozda bi golf iz 2005/06 bio dobar izbor
<tonil> a neznam
<tonil> http://www.thenational.ae/uae/government/fnc-wants-tougher-laws-against-sorcery
<SilverSpace> srednji prst mi ko sish cevap jebemti mesoo da ti jebem
<SilverSpace> luda glava
<tonil> SilverSpace: ?
<obruT> SilverSpace: jebe se tebi... mene palac jebe, a meso nisam jeo mjesecima
<obruT> nit pio alkohol
<obruT> nit pio kokakolu
<obruT> evo cijeli vikend bio doma
<obruT> ne znam koji kua vise
<obruT> da se ne pazim, ne bi nist rekao, apstiniram od svega zivog i opet jebe
<obruT> tonil: racunaj samo da ces kod nas platit neke pizdarije po njihovoj procjeni koliko taj auto kosta
<obruT> pa ono, na mobile.de se fakat da naci povoljno auta, a onda kod uvoza frajer kaze, brate, taj auto kosta 3k€ vise nego sto si ga platio, ajd ti sad nam iskesiraj
<obruT> nabijem ih
<MmikePoso> pa dobro
<MmikePoso> sta sad apache open office?
<MmikePoso> wtf?
<MmikePoso> okl'ko tih inkarnacija ofica ima?
<DomaMuffin> Briem da ce ova ostat'
<DomaMuffin> nego me vise muci, jel remote strana mora imati X-e da bi ja mogao napraviti X forward ? 
<MmikePoso> DomaMuffin: /var/virt/bin se cini krivo
<MmikePoso> remote strana mora imat dio xa, da
<MmikePoso> recimo, ja imam doma virtualku s debianom u kojoj imam chrome da mogu testirat pornjavu
<MmikePoso> nemam cijele xe
<MmikePoso> al' imam kaj treba chrometu (apt-get mi navukao kaj je trebalo)
<obruT> DomaMuffin: remotely ti ne treba X server, samo client libovi
<DomaMuffin> okin'o sam "yum groupinstall "X Window System"", pa nek ih Bog razvrsta, on ce prepoznati svoje :) 
<DomaMuffin> ocu menadzirati KVM s 'doza i ne radi , stalno jebucka da nemre naci remote display, puttyu sam rekao da forwarda, ssh_config je ispravan , xming ceka .. 
<DomaMuffin> tek onda sam se sjetio da je na remote strani headless server :) 
<DomaMuffin> Bez Xulja 
<DomaMuffin> MmikeT_: jos nisam nikaj deployao , kak bi ti granulirao strukturu pod /var/virt ? ne bi htio i bajnarije i konfiguracije na istoj hrpi
<obruT> DomaMuffin: o kakvim binarijima ti pricas ?
<DomaMuffin> HDD fajlama virtualki 
<obruT> ne znam zasto bi ti smetalo imati diskove i konfiguraciju od jedne virtualke u istom direktoriju ?
<obruT> jel mislis mijesati diskove izmedju pojedinih virtualki ?
<DomaMuffin> casa ni ja. Kako probavam nesto sto ne poznajem lakse mi je kasnije loviti greske ako mi je stvar nekako strukturirana. Ne znam jos da li cu (moci) mijesati diskove.
<DomaMuffin> **ovog casa
<obruT> meni su virtualke strogo odvojene pa fajlove svake virtualke imam u zasebnom direktoriju
<obruT> odma po nazivu direktorija znam od koje virtualke su fajlovi unutra
<DomaMuffin> tak i ja imam kad koristim virtualizatore koje poznajem. 
<DomaMuffin> Odnosno, imam i tamo bajnarije na jednom mjestu,a confove na drugom, lakse mi je 
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> kaj je bajnari?
<Mmike> kaj su bajnariji?
<Mmike> bajnariji su executabilni fajlovi, ono kaj stoji u /usr/bin, recimo
<Mmike> recimo: /usr/bin/python
<Mmike> ili /usr/bin/firefox
<Mmike> jel' pricamo i dalje o istim bajnarijima?
<obruT> Mmike: ma covjek misli na imageove diskova... ja sam isto zujao o kakvim binarijima prica :)
<Mmike> pa to bi islo u /var/lib/virtualka-softver
<Mmike> ili u /var/local/
<Mmike> ja svoje virtualke drzim u svom hometu :D
<obruT> hmm, zasto mi jedan sajt banner sa sisatom azijatkinjom ? :)
<obruT> prikazuje
<DomaMuffin> nasao sam defaulte, sprema imidze u /var/lib/libvirt/images , jos da nadjem di defaulta konfiguracije 
<DomaMuffin> Sutra ima da merim brzine ! sad imam i KVM i hyper-v virtualke na skoro istom hardveru
<DomaMuffin> ( slozih X forward)
<Mmike> ja sam neki dam sysbench potjerao na kvmu i na hostu
<Mmike> i kvm radi brze :)
<Mmike> nisam jos isao ustanovit di sam sjebo
<Mmike> https://github.com/thsmi/sieve/issues/26
<Mmike> em ti drek
<jelly-home> kad je thunderbird stigao prije do v24
<Mmike> a to tako
<Mmike> fora je
<Mmike> ako moze chrome, mogu i oni
<jelly-home> deca, zakaj je vama bitno koji hipervizor je "brzi"?  Bitno je koji je pouzdaniji i laksi za odrzavat
<Mmike> jelly: pa, zato kaj je bitno?
<Mmike> doduse, kvm ima tak mali overhead
<jelly-home> ko treba brzi uzima pravi hardver
<Mmike> da neznam  u biti dal' je bitno :)
<jelly-home> brzina cpu/memory bw je 4-5 stvar po bitnosti
<Mmike> tb umre na 10k+ mailova u folderu :/
<jelly-home> dakle nebitno
<Mmike> i to je cpu bound
<DomaMuffin> jelly: ja si radim konsolidaciju i slazem se da je ovo 4/5 po prioritetu , ali sveejdno to moram napraviti :) 
<DomaMuffin> u biti ce biti interesantno kad probam live migration, ili kaj vec kvm ima
<DomaMuffin> na hyper-vu radi super
<jelly-home> live migration je, sto bi Mmike rekao, preizvrsna stvar
<DomaMuffin> a,da
<DomaMuffin> hyper-wu-tang ! 
<jelly-home> trebas upgradeati host, preselis sve VMove i radis s hardverom sta oces
<jelly-home> live migration storagea isto tako
<ctcp3> sta velite na lap: http://www.njuskalo.hr/hp-prijenosnici/hp-6830s-laptop-originalni-windows-7-pro-oglas-9640364
 * jelly-home bez teksta
<ctcp3> za 1000 kn zgledaju ok specke
<ctcp3> i jos je HP
<Vlado9A3CY> slika u oglasu je super :D
<jelly-home> Actual Product
<jelly-home> ™
<ctcp3> xd
<DomaMuffin> Ukraden
<DomaMuffin> "pao s slepera"
<jelly-home> ili samo star
<jelly-home> http://ark.intel.com/products/37251/Intel-Pentium-Processor-T4200-1M-Cache-2_00-GHz-800-MHz-FSB
<ctcp3> intel dual cpu, sasvim ok za vecinu stvarcica
<ctcp3> vise od tog za vecinu stvari ti ni ne treba
<jelly-home> 1MB cache je kriplani CPU, toliko je moj thinkpad iz 2005 imao
<ctcp3> hm, da, malo cachea
<jelly-home> valjda se zato zove "Pentium" a ne "Core2"
<jelly-home> al da, sve bi trebalo raditi osim valjda zahtjevnih igrica
<jelly-home> ili gledanja 5 1080p filmova istovremeno
<ctcp3> navodno da nema neka razlike u odnosu na T7500
<ctcp3> 5-10% sporiji
<ctcp3> a u nekim stvarima i malo brzi
<jelly-home> T7500 ima VT-x i 4MB cachea
<jelly-home> ali... je i 3 godine stariji
<ravilov> kad ste vec na laptopima... imam neki T42 doma, koliko bi mogao dobiti za to?
<ravilov> potpuno ispravan, sve radi, samo sto je star (neki celer je unutra)
<ravilov> XP vrti sasvim u redu, 7 vjerojatno ne bi islo
<ravilov> pardon, nije celer nego centrino
<ravilov> eto bas ga upalio - Intel Pentium M @ 1.70GHz, 1GB RAM
#ubuntu-hr 2014-10-27
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro :)
<calmpitbull> morgen
<BotaniCar> Mmike: meni output da i "magic packet capable: yes" 
<BotaniCar> doduse , na virtualkama mi vrati nista, kao i tebi 
<BotaniCar> Heh, jedna mi je baza u godini dana narasla s 32 na 74GB ... posto oklada da se u nju biljezi nekaj kaj ne treba nikom ? 
<BotaniCar> Ne bi ju ni ja skuzio da nije narasla toliko, sad mi je prevelika da napravim dump na lokalni disk :) 
<vileni> Mmike: https://sickrage.tv/
<BotaniCar> to, vileni, to ! 
<vileni> :)
<vileni> iako naravno ne radi savrseno, ali 90-95% toga uredno skine sve, sto je poprilicna usteda na vremenu
<vileni> ima auto update ugradjen
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-a-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10347088_10204890473159646_5598237237577469778_n.jpg?oh=9fad6dd93c720080563987fc22134972&oe=54F44F92 # nova novcanica 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ti si rekao da bi prodao stan/kupio novi ? Baci oko: http://eclectica.hr/2014/10/26/stecajne-drazbe/
<SilverSpace> jutro
<BotaniCar> https://i.imgur.com/pka1vO9.mp4 # ovo je danceoff, a ne ti :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ne bas
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ja cu se selit u veci a ovaj cu iznajmit
<Mmike> nemam para za veci stan a u kredit nema smisla uc
<Mmike> IAKO
<BotaniCar> OK, punchline je jednak: banke pocele offloadati nekretnine, ima svega, jeftino
<Mmike> s obzirom na to da pbz nudi stambeni kredit sa fiksnom kamatom od 4% u kunama
<Mmike> mozda mozda
<BotaniCar> cuj, ako brijes da ces prezivjeti i nadzivjeti ovu/sljedecu vladu, mozda ima smisla uci u nevolje i kreditom kupiti jos koju nekretninu. 
<obruT> Mmike: kome to nudi ? :)
<Mmike> obruT, korisnicima :)
<Mmike> dodjes, pitas, dobijes
<obruT> zvuci mi to sumnjivo, mora biti neka caka
<Mmike> obruT, jko
<Mmike> obruT, zaba to nudi vec skoro godinu dana
<Mmike> doduse, kamata je 5.5 kod njih (bila pred godin dana)
<Mmike> al' isto u kunama i fixna kamatna stopa
<obruT> kao prvo u kunama, kao drugo s fiksnom ... something is wrong :)
<obruT> kak uopce stoji stvar s zatvaranjem kredita, koliko je to pametno/skupo ?
<BotaniCar> Yea, with all the cre3dits before 
<Mmike> obruT, ovisi
<Mmike> obruT, nemas vise naknade (kazne) za prijevremeno zatvaranje
<Mmike> nit kazne za 'uvecanu uplatu'
<obruT> tipa uzmem stan na kredit, uletim u pizdariju, prodam stari stan i zatvorim kredit ?
<Mmike> da, mosh to bez beda
<Mmike> s tim da ne placas kamatu koju nisi 'napravio'
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> recimo, uzmes 100.000 kuna kredit na 10 godina
<Mmike> kamata recimo 6%
<Mmike> sto znaci da ces banci u 10 godina vratiti oko 150.000 kuna
<Mmike> cca opet
<Mmike> e sad, ti nakon 4 mjeseca dodjes do pare neke i odes zatvorit kredit
<Mmike> kamatu ces platiti samo za tih prvih 4 mjeseca (tj, to si vec i platio jer si 4 mjeseca placao rate)
<Mmike> al' za ovo ostalo ne placas kamatu
<Mmike> (ja imam lihvarski ugovor u kojem pise da sam duzan podmiriti svu kamatu za cijeli kredit, i jos 2% na iznos 'uvecane uplate')
<Mmike> to ak zatvaram kredit
<Mmike> al' recimo napravim 'uvecanu uplatu' samo, tipa, ja sam duzan jos oko 100k kuna banci, i sad odem i uplatim 60k kuna, e onda mogu trazit reprogram za ostatak glavnice, i onda ne placam extra kamatu iz prvog ugovora
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaj takvi ugovori nisu postali nistavni / bili aneksirani ? o0o0o
<Mmike> doduse, platim oko 4k kuna troskove neke
<jelly> Mmike: gdje to pbz nudi 4% fiksno u kunama?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, nemam pojma - nisam nit dobio od banke. pretpostavljam da ak se idem tuzakat da bi dobio
<Mmike> jelly, pun grad je plakata
<Mmike> jelly, zaba sigurno nudi fixno, za pbz cu ti znat rec popodne kad odem tamo
<jelly> onda cu ih pitat zash su meni dali 5.23% EKS sa euro klauzulom
<BotaniCar> jelly: uzasan tajming, IMO 
<Mmike> jelly, kad si uzimao?
<Mmike> dete mi ide u vrtic odmah-do mekpersa
<Mmike> sto ce to mojim grudima napravit :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nista, to ce ti osnaziti karakter ! :) 
<Vlado9A3CY> bon žur
<SilverSpace> sunce
<Vlado9A3CY> hi SilverSpace 
<vileni> Mmike: ramstek? :)
<Vlado9A3CY> bio sam maloprije vani... na suncu je super :)
<Mmike> Vigour, si naso di ima?
<Mmike> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: da grije jos uvijek 
<Mmike> vileni, danas? imas preporuku za mjesto?
<vileni> Mmike: pa ti si rekao da imas nesto :)
<vileni> ja nemam, cekam da ti nadjes
<Mmike> za biftek - mlinarica
<vileni> a biftek
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> nemam ramstek
<vileni> posto je biftek
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/foto--video--vise-od-10-000-na-ulicama-budimpeste--orban-ogranicava-nasu-slobodu-/1231131/
<Mmike> vileni, 80 kuna
<Mmike> ili 90
<Mmike> solidna cijena
<Mmike> a fakat je ok za pojest
<SilverSpace> joj skupo 
<vileni> a nije mi to bas usput koliko vidim :)
<BotaniCar> trosi tko od vas u firmi kakvo SSO rjesenje ? Kakvo ? Ste zadovoljni ?
<obruT> BotaniCar: cusom rjesenja... iako ima nekih integracija s oauthom
<obruT> s/cusom/custom/
<BotaniCar> crushplan.com danima nedostupan, nadam se da ljudima ne treba recovery podataka :) 
<BotaniCar> *crashplan, even
<SilverSpace> pih
<SilverSpace> tako mi svih rogova 
<BotaniCar> Oh, reddit, you charmer: https://www.reddit.com/r/forwardsfromgrandma 
<SilverSpace> hm IPv6
<markosejic> d dan
<jelly> jel neko za nespricane mandarine, 5kn/kg, min
<weshmashian> mornin'
<markosejic> d dan
<BotaniCar> jelly: count me in. 
<BotaniCar> ( 1x5kg) 
<Mmike> jelly, ja bih 5 kila, ako moze
<BotaniCar> Ako nas se dovoljno skupi, usput mozemo i neki mini-SHIT organizirati :) 
<vileni> gdje bi bila primopredaja? 
<BotaniCar> Ako dogovara di mislim da dogovara, jos ni on ne zna :)
<obrut> nek covjek organizira sastanak u Iskonu pa cemo tamo u nekoj sali za sastanke :)
<BotaniCar> Nevezano, Kina trenutno ima rover na mjesecu, jel i oni publishaju slike/podatke/telemetriju javnosti negdje ?
<jelly> Mmike: primopredaja u petak
<obrut> imace i rvacka !
<obrut> rover, je li :P
<BotaniCar> Mi bi na mjesec mogli poslati Sabor, u jednom smjeru
<jelly> vileni: idealno tu na tresnjevki
<obrut> imamo i mi hrvatsku svemirsku agenciju i ekipu koja se utrkuje za Google lunar x-prize :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: jelly jelly ako si me previdio, i ja bi petardu. 
<markosejic> ono naslovnica Hrvati poslali politicare u svemir i porucili ne vracajte se vise
<jelly> BotaniCar: nisam, dodano 5 tvojih i 5 mmiketovih u narudjbu
<vileni> jelly: na placu? :)
<BotaniCar> :*
<BotaniCar> vileni: ne kvari mu ponzy ! 
<vileni> ja bi mogao isto 5
<vileni> ili 10 ako fali za narudzbu
<jelly> vise je uvijek bolje
<vileni> ionako to nekontrolirano jedem
<jelly> ak si sam, 5kg potrosis u roku tjedan dana ak su pri ruci
<BotaniCar> Hehe, ja nebi ni uzimao, nego je mali nedavno naucio sam ih oguliti pa su postale omiljeno voche, sad ih jede toliko da mu ne mogu donijeti koliko bi jeo :D
<jelly> samo postoji opasnost da ti dosade
<markosejic> prejeo sam se kremsniti
<vileni> jelly: samo 2 su opasnosti, obje su vezane uz wc
<BotaniCar> Ako se dobro sjecam, SilverSpaceje ekspert u prejedanju mandarinama do te mjere da utjecu na probavu ( ako me irc logovi ne lazu ) :) 
<vileni> a bratic mi u gostima ionako, njega nikako nahraniti :)
<BotaniCar> Frajer pojede vrecicu mandarina uz utakmicu, pa se cudi sto je "u zurbi" :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: zato su ove ok, (navodno) nisu tretirane za trgovacke lance pa ne moras bas prati ruke zbog sranja
<obrut> jelly: u koje vrijeme bi tebi odgovaralo ? ak je poslijepodne (na kraju radnog vremena), uzeo bih i ja 5kg :)
<jelly> obrut: moram provjerit s kolegicom dilericom, vjerojatno popodnevni sati
<BotaniCar> Nda, fakat, i ja se moram ograditi da pokupiti robu mogu tek nakon posla ! ( moje mozes offloadati mmiketu, pa bum mu dosel doma, znam di zivi ) :) 
<jelly> vileni: ne smijem na placu, ali zivim 1 minutu od, pa bolje u kafani ispod kuce
<vileni> kafana je uvijek dobra ideja
<vileni> cevabdzinica mozda i bolja
<BotaniCar> *krulj*
<vileni> pogotovo ako se skupi vise it-evaca
<jelly> hmha, ima i Žar na 10 minuta
<BotaniCar> velim ja da bu ovo mini-SHIT na kraju :D
<vileni> otkad su mi ramstek ukinuli, nisam vidio it-evca uzivo
<jelly> kolege koji jedu mesinu vele da cu tam cevapi ok
<markosejic> ja sam jeo dobre cevape preko puta građevinskog faxa
<Mmike> jelly, ack
<Mmike> jelly, jel' znas cca vrijeme?
<BotaniCar> "popodne" je cca
<BotaniCar> Ako nekom treba posao, a nema beda s radioaktivnoschu: https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/19858660 
<jelly> vako, isporuka je zapravo u maksimiru u cetvrtak navecer; orig. pakiranja su mrezice po 8 i 10kg; kolegica ce to onda donijeti na posal u petak ujutro
<jelly> tako da ako nekom vise pase maksimir, javite
<BotaniCar> navece nikak, uspavljujem malog :) Petak popodne will have to do 
<vileni> ja sam u maksimiru
<vileni> BotaniCar: to za nuklearku neku?
<BotaniCar> Kaj znas za jos neke djelatnosti koje trebaju waste management tritija ? :D
<BotaniCar> hmm, ok, mozda bolnice ; da, za nuklearku
<vileni> BotaniCar: neznam, ali buraz koristi neke izvore radioaktivnosti u svom poslu
<vileni> iako mislim da je cezij kod njega
<BotaniCar> mislim da izvori za medicinsku/naucnu upotrebu nisu isti kao za gorivo, ali da, ako si radio s jednim,vjerojatno ces se snaci i s drugim 
<ivoks> kak cu ja ubit nekoga danas
<markosejic> opet te ljute
<vileni> BotaniCar: nije ista razina opasnosti, ali svejedno nosis dozimetar i saljes ga na provjeru :)
<markosejic> jucer je bilo policije od dubrave sve skoro do kvatrica
<BotaniCar> Tekma ? 
<markosejic> da
<markosejic> isao sam iz dubrave oko 6 navecer
<BotaniCar> Bili su i kod mene, susjedi poceli zvati murju jedni drugima zbog parkiranja :) Zivo me zanima koliko ce kazni napisati prije nego ekipa skuzi da im je ipak jeftinije da se dogovore umjesto da pune proracun :)
<vileni> ja prosao oko 20h, sve izgledalo normalno vec
<markosejic> ode ljudi nesto raduckati pozz do tipkanja
<Hrki> zna mozda tko ruski?
<Hrki> translator mi ne pomaze jer je text na slici
<SilverSpace> njet ne ponjemajem 
<Hrki> heh, pa tko ce to putem cirilice pisat u translator :)
<BotaniCar> ovo je usecase za LCD tastaturu 
<jelly> Hrki: OCR?
<Hrki> jelly: mi mozes to ocr-nut
<Hrki> tu sam na poslu, a nesmijem nista snimat gore
<Hrki> http://i.imgur.com/XKLugUX.png
<jelly> Hrki: ne, nemam pri ruci alate za ocr
<Hrki> bitno da mi je na engleskom da su sve mijere u mm i da nesmijem kopirati nacrte,
<weshmashian> one quick 'google ocr' later... :)
<BotaniCar> je, znas kaj mozes s tim, ili onim OCRom ugradjenim u evernote 
<BotaniCar> ( hint: guzica ) 
<Hrki> ma uspio sam, samo je problem da ni googleov prijevod na eng, ne kuzim :)
<Mmike> jelly, de onda u petak, kod tebe doma, ili na poslu, ili kak? :)
<jelly> Mmike: to je sve isto, samo je pitanje s koje strane ceste je birtija i dal moram preci ili ne
<BotaniCar> Onda organiziraj tako da ne moras preci :) 
<jelly> onda cu reci kolegici da parkira pored birtije
<Mmike> jelly, oko cca koliko bi to bilo?
<jelly> Mmike: ajmo reci 17h petak, birtija Mirage na krizanju vukovarske i nove ceste 
<Mmike> jelly, ack, mozda malo deleyam to ovisno o detetu i vrticu - prvi mu je tjedan nakon bolestine pa je sav sjebat
<Mmike> jelly, al' cujemo se jos tu u petak
 * BotaniCar makes notes
<jelly> dakle: Bot 5kn Mmike 5kg vileni 5kg (10?? :-) 
 * Mmike acks
 * BotaniCar SYN's
<jelly> vileni: odluci os 5 ili 10 
<jelly> ofkors, 10 je bolje kad dolaze u takim vrecama
<obrut> jelly: meni 5 kg, dodjem i ja
<BotaniCar> Sad jos da je neke koke nagovoriti da dodju
<jelly> dakle: Bot 5kn Mmike 5kg vileni 5kg obruT 5kg, prvi put
<BotaniCar> jelly: mozes (me) pricekati jos koju minutu, 5 sigurno, ali lobiram kod jace da i ona uzme prek mene 5, pa da bude vreca 
<BotaniCar> veli ona da moze, pa bi ja podigao svoju narudzbu na 10, ako jos mogu. 
<jelly> he
<BotaniCar> koliko kostapranje auta iznutra i izvana ? Jel pere ito uopce auto osim mene ? :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar: ok, 10 it is
<BotaniCar> FalaLepa, vidimo se u p'tak 
<jelly> Qapla!
<ivoks> ovo mora biti jebeni rekord
<ivoks> 4pm
<ivoks> 52 primljena i propustena poziva
<ivoks> (ne racunam pozive koje sam ja uspostavio i googla hangoute)
<vileni> jelly: moze 5
<jelly> vileni: ok
<SilverSpace> :)
<markosejic> d vecer
<markosejic> sto se događa s ubuntu-hr ne radi
<Vl4do> Zna li netko Å¡to je sa forumom i hrUbuntu stranicom?
<Mmike> server je u cudnom stanju
<Mmike> a nemremo do njega trenutno
<markosejic> Testirao Tahrpup 6.0
<jelly-home> cega ba
<markosejic> puppy linux baziran na trusty tahru
<jelly-home> trosis livecd na veliko negdje?
<markosejic> kernel 3.14.20
<markosejic> preko usb a ucita se u ram i milina
<SilverSpace> ke
<markosejic> ucita se cijeli u ram i mozes tako raditi na njemu
<Mmike> xbmc mi vec 3 i pol sata skenira mp3ce
<markosejic> nije
<Mmike> hrbogner!
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ja vise ni jednu mp3cu nemam 
<SilverSpace> bome sam sve pocistio 
<hbogner> o Mrmike 
<BotoMlat> Ima ikakav pod milim bongoim nacin da vidim koliko ce mi pg_dump trajati ? Output ide u stdout,kompresiran i saljem na remote host.
<Mmike> BotoMlat, nop
<Mmike> pogotovo ak kompresiras
<Mmike> trajat ce za popizdit
<Mmike> al nebi smio bit issue, non-blocking je
<BotoMlat> imam 70GB bazu koja mi ne stane na disk, a moram bekapirat pod 'itno :) Remote host isto nema mjesta na disku da primi "sirovo" :) 
<BotoMlat> 2.3G Oct 27 21:25 globecatdp_prod_as2.tar.gz #lala li la
<Mmike> BotaniCar, vidi kol'ko indexa imas
<Mmike> to se ne backupira s pgdumpom
<Mmike> gotovo?
<BotoMlat> nene, toliki je kompresiranac za sad
<BotoMlat> Mreza je ludnica , truput: 35.9Mb 
<BotoMlat> Pre lijen sam sad virtualizator na kojem to sjedi gledat, brijem da topim diskove :) 
<jelly-home> jel to MB ili Mb?
<BotoMlat> Mb
<BotoMlat> :(
<jelly-home> pa i nije neka ludnica :-)
<BotoMlat> Obzirom da moram budan docekat' kraj, da radim dalje, "ludnica" je :) 
<BotoMlat> Idem join(t)at nekaj .. kaj cu , srecom sam lupio "time" ispred pg_dump-a , pa cu znati koliko je trajalo ako ranije svrsi
<BotoMlat> od mene, jel 
<jelly-home> 5 sati
<jelly-home> onda odi sad spat i stavi alarm za 4 sata
<jelly-home> (osim ak i network pipe krepa, jel) *drvokuc*
<BotoMlat> Upravo oko tog i brinem ovaj cas :) Vidim da ti nije prvi :) 
<jelly-home> nekim mrezama vjerujem, nekim ne
<jelly-home> al i tome ima lijeka... fg; echo GOTOVO | mutt -s GOTOVO jelly@sms.kittens.puppies
<BotoMlat> Moja je situacija jos malo gluplja, jer sam i sam , ocito , takav. Pokrenuo sam job kroz putty, s dsl-a :) Sad sam prste izlomio , ctrlZ/bg/disown ..dobro da sam se uopce sjetio da nisam na stalnom linku 
<BotoMlat> *roundeyes* kittens.puppies << reci mi da nisi izmislio, jelly :) 
<jelly-home> jesam
<jelly-home> nista, al nista ne radit van screena remote
<BotoMlat> znal sam si ja i screen shebat, i NOHUP it all 
<jelly-home> kak
<jelly-home> dobro, na centosu je screen strgan tj. nikad patchiran
<BotoMlat> Tocnotak :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, inace, probaj next time gurat taj pg_dump | pgzip | nc kroz pv
<Mmike> nesto a-la pg_dump | pigz -c3 | pv | nc remote...
<Mmike> ili kak vec
<BotoMlat> Mmike: nc je unencrypted, ne ? 
<Mmike> jasta
<Mmike> mosh openssl ugurat izmedju 
<Mmike> ili sshfsom namountat
<Mmike> pa drito turat
<BotoMlat> ma, to mi je onda dr*anje,a bit cu 5% brzi, ionak cu poslusat jellya i odspavati do jutra uzdajuci se u mrezu i ujutro dovrsit' 
<BotoMlat> one-time job je pa mi se nije metao sshfs, mozda sam trebao taknekak
<SilverSpace> sve kaj mi treba za mjuzu je https://github.com/np1/mps-youtube
<jelly-home> BotoMlat: ak ti je disk vec na 100% onda nemas sta komplicirat, ak nije onda bi mozda bilo brze s nekom kompresijom
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> sshfs je ono
<Mmike> as simple and as fast as it can be
<BotoMlat> jelly: oristim postgresovu embedanu ( tar.gz ) kompresiju na "9" 
<jelly-home> Mmike: as fast, nije, bar ne po defaultu
<Mmike> ak trebas enkripciju. ak ne trebas, nc kiks ez
<Mmike> jelly-home, pa ak hoce enkripciju i oce da mu je jednostavno, brzo je kolko je - as fast as it can be
<BotoMlat> znam sve, puknuo sam oneliner da se to bekapira, i jos jedan trolajner naknadno da to nohup-nem i bok, ne zajebava mi se previse
<Mmike> moze sshu rec da koristi arcfour ili neki taki drek koji je masu brzi za enkriptiranje
<Mmike> ama
<jelly-home> pa nije, kad moras birat Cipher, pazit na reconnect
<jelly-home> kurac palac
<Mmike> kaki nohup :)0
<Mmike> jelly-home, da, al' je as simple as:
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> http://www.smork.info/blog/2013/04/24/entry130424-163842.html
<Mmike> nakon 4tog utipkavanja znas napamet i jos ak dvaput man procitas znas i kaj mosh jos za Cipher metnit i vozi
<BotoMlat> Mmike: da rezimiramo ovo iznad kaj si preskocil , na nestabilnoj mrezi sam i centosovom screenu nije za vjerovati, stoga nohup :)
<Mmike> a pv je skroz zgodan jer ti veli brzinu :) 
<Mmike> ja sam znao na gigabitnoj mrezi dobit i do 400 MB/sec kad sam kopirao mysql datadir medj strojevima
<jelly-home> a kaj mu vrijedi brzina kad ne zna koliko je gzip od pg_dumpa vec nagzipao
<jelly-home> mozda je 1:1 mozda je 1:20
<BotoMlat> Mmike: el ti covo odma veli da je taj algoritam za rit si obrisat :) 
<BotoMlat> ako cu nesigurno, onda cu ncat
<BotoMlat>  11G Oct 27 22:01 globecatdp_prod_as2.tar.gz # la la la la, kompresirnac raste, a ja jos nisam opalio join(t) 
<Mmike> jelly, da, al' zato turne pv ispred gzipanja
<Mmike> a pv mjeri kol'ko je proslo kroz njega
<Mmike> s tim da pg_datadir ima i indexe nutra, a pg_dump samo zapise 'CREATE INDEX', ne backupira meso istog
<Mmike> pa mu je procjena jos i manja, ovisi kolki su mu indexi
<jelly-home> "indexi"
<jelly-home> unrelated http://imgur.com/gallery/8WInUR0
<Mmike> http://imgur.com/Huim743
<Mmike> bolja :)
<jelly-home> MAGIJA http://imgur.com/gallery/YVaTytB
<hbogner> jel se netko igra sa https://location.services.mozilla.com/
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4fsLeCjB4s
<datase> YouTube: David Dunn up to his old tricks - 0:00:28 - 550,321 views - 1763 likes / 32 dislikes
<BotoMlat> U stvari, ovo s bazama je smijesno, sad sam se sjetio da trenutno skidam 77GB crtica .. jos samo 11h
<BotoMlat> Kaj, topic ne bu nitko promijenio, ili se ovog zadnjeg ubuntora sramimo?
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ln
#ubuntu-hr 2014-10-28
<jelly-home> http://imgur.com/gallery/ZPZRU4x
<jelly-home> šesta lička, eh
<calmpitbull> morgen
<markosejic> d jutro
<ruthr> muffin 
<ruthr> dj
<SilverSpace> jutro
<BotaniCar|2> Bas sam blentav, sinoc sam prekinuo onaj dump i ponovno pokrenuo s tm da se dumpalo u hetzner .. i gledam kak mi je spornjikavo i ne kuzim zakaj .. onda skuzim da server koji backupiram sjevi na 10Mbps linku :( 
<BotaniCar|2> s/sjevi/sjedi
<jelly-home> jos ces otic tamo sa usb diskom
<BotaniCar|2> Otisao bi ja i bos, u hetzner, bas me zanima kakvu farmu krame tamo imaju :) lshwao sam ovo kaj ja imam, neke uboge radne stanice s predimenzioniranom memorijom/diskom .. 
<BotaniCar|2> https://scontent-b-mxp.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/10628062_10152416549088716_4155651876095671545_n.jpg?oh=d6d8388a1d6fdb7d2a060013f82ee17b&oe=54B44A3D # OVO, to !!
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B1BIfJICMAAM3rd.jpg:large
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: DZE JE TO ? 
<SilverSpace> velebit mislim markacija 
<BotaniCar|2> preizvrsno
<SilverSpace> cekam odgovor gdje je tocno 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> na putu od Gornjih Korita na Kamešnicu
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: eto :) 
<SilverSpace> sad znas di je pivo :)
<BotaniCar|2> Frend ima brvnaru gore, pa cu mu proslijediti ; ne bi me cudilo da mi k'o iz topa veli da zna dze je to :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar|2> http://vimeo.com/43233380 #Evolution of the F1 Car
<lizard_ago> pozdrav svima
<BotaniCar|2> Pozdrav tebi 
<SilverSpace> razvaljuje me kostobolja 
<SilverSpace> pita netjak kaj je to predsjednik razreda 
<SilverSpace> jel on zapovjeda citavom razredu 
<obrut> SilverSpace: jel se mali ceslja u stranu i pusta uske brcice ? :)
<SilverSpace> ne jos :)
<lizard_ago> brb
<[1]lizard_ago> :)
<markosejic> d jutro
<BotaniCar|2> http://gizmodo.com/alienware-13-review-the-first-futureproof-gaming-lapto-1651514489? # to je to, ekstenzija za laptop, pa se igraj ako hoces, kad radis imas obicni laptopek 
<obrut> meni tetris i minesweeper rade i na starim laptopima :)
<BotaniCar|2> Dam se kladiti da postoji i edicija tetrisa za koju trebas SLI graficke :) 
<obrut> barem to nije tesko napraviti :)
<obrut> nema tog hardvera koji moj kod ne moze zaklat :)
<BotaniCar|2> Kad delas u $firmi koja ti nemre kupiti pravi hardver, prevec ode na to da namirite centralu i isplatite place i implementirate IPv6 i .. i .. uff
<Mmike> testing testing testing
<BotaniCar|2> replying to test, replying to test, replying to test, 
<Mmike> obrut,  kak ti testiras sto si napravio?
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, si uzeo grafu? :)
<BotaniCar|2> kamo ? Napisao sam ti da jucer/danas imam slanu sobu i pitao jel moze srijeda/cetvrtak
<Mmike> slana
<Mmike> soba?
<BotaniCar|2> Ae
<Mmike> moze sri/cet
<Mmike> kaj je slana soba? :D
<BotaniCar|2> moze i petak, ako idemo po mandarine, da ne kompliciramo ? 
<Mmike> mooze
<Mmike> staneb' moglo
<BotaniCar|2> slana soba je ono di odvedes diejte da ti se prehladjeno ne davi od kaslja 2 tjedna nego 3 dana 
<Mmike> jel?
<BotaniCar|2> Vecina je zaku*ac, ja idem u ovu: http://www.soljenka.hr/ 
<Mmike> i to radi?
<Mmike> kol'ko mora bit dete staro za to?
<BotaniCar|2> Radi, ako proguglas, budes vidjel da su , na primjer, cesi odavno slali astmaticare i bolesne ljude u svoje rudnike soli na terapiju 
<BotaniCar|2> Mozes i s 3 dana, ali pazi kam ides. Velim da je vecina soba zakua jer isti tretman daju tebi s 99kg i hunjavicom, i luki s upalom pluca 
<obrut> Mmike: ovisi o projektu, obicno imam neke testne runnable pizdarije gdje znam za koji ulaz treba biti koji izlaz, koristim mockup implementacije/servise ako mi trebaju i tako to... testiram cim napravim nesto, dakle cim imam upotrebljivu komponentu, testiram doticnu samu za sebe, tek kasnije testiram sve povezano... i nisam bas neki fan unit testova
<Mmike> nemas nekvi formalizirani qa/qc kurcic?
<BotaniCar|2> https://e-recruitment.emcdda.europa.eu/e-recruitment/jobvacancies #nasao sam si novi posao, ako ce me htjeti :) 
<obrut> Mmike: ne :)
<SilverSpace> opet dezurni 
<Mmike> obrut, kak znas onda da ti stvari rade? :)
<jelly> sad ti je rekao kak zna?!
<BotaniCar|2> erm, a uit testovi osiguravaju da znas da stvar radi ? 
<obrut> pa znam :) znam kako se koji komad koda treba ponasat i testiram ga za sebe... na kraju napravim end-to-end testove po vlastitom nahodjenju, znam sto i kako bi trebalo radit... a onda kad sve istestiram, pustim raju kojoj sam radio to da testira... u pravilu se nikad ne zale da nesto ne radi... ali uvijek hoce jos funkionalnosti :P
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, unit testovi ti osiguravaju da nisi sjebo nest implementirajuc/popravljajuc nest trugo
<Mmike> a life saver
<Mmike> naporno je u pocetku jer se moras drkat s pisanjem unit testova
<Mmike> al' kasnije ide samo po sebi
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: pricaj to nekom tko ne preuzme svako malo na rucni test nesto sto je proslo unit testove :) Da, priznajem, mozda su unit testovi losi, ali uvijek nadjem *jos nesto*
 * Mmike je to poceo raditi kad je imao major fuckup dok je u SMS brijama bio
<Mmike> kaj je 'rucni test'?
<Mmike> unit testovi testiraju kod
<Mmike> ne funkcionalnost
<BotaniCar|2> A kad u rucnom testu nadjem code fuckup ? 
<Mmike> ma kaj je rucni test?
<BotaniCar|2> kako gdje, kod mene je to da sjednem za app i odklikam sve moguce upotrebne scenarije, popijem tri piva i onda to isto, ali s malo kreativnosti 
<Mmike> jel' imas to formalizirano negdje, ili klikas 'po nahodjenju'?
<Mmike> jer ak ovo drugo, djaba ti test
<Mmike> ak ovo prvo, oonda super. Imas recimo onaj funkload i ine stvari koje su izvrsne za testiranje web aplikacija
<BotaniCar|2> oboje, velim, prvo formalni test, onda kreativa. 
<Mmike> a mosh i load testing raditi i sve
<Mmike> al' evo primjer zash su unit testovi super
<Mmike> znaci, imali smo mailinglist uslugu na sms-brijama i sa +imeliste i -imeliste se prijavis/odjavis
<Mmike> a sa STOP se odjavis sa svih lista
<Mmike> e, a onda su operateri donjeli nova pravila pa smo morali STOP implementirati malo drugacije
<Mmike> kako nije bilo unit testova, a STOP nitko nikad nije koristio, nismo skuzili da smo promjenili interfejs prema nekim klasama tak da STOP vise ne zaustavlja stvari nego brise sve supskripcije
<Mmike> fino sranje :)
<BotaniCar|2> o0o0o 
<Mmike> (doduse, bilo tu i drugih sranja, jer se nije dobro propagirala greska pa je sms gateway krivo brijao pa ovo pa ono)
<Mmike> al' od onda imamo unit testove i znas kol'ko puta se desilo da napravis novu funkcionalnost
<Mmike> i onda skuzis da ti unit test na nekom prastarom modulu vise ne prolazi
<Mmike> al' ovo kaj ti velis - ak dodjes, i izklikas aplikaciju, i nadjes gresku, i onda ju ovaj popravi i ti opet izklikas aplikaciju i sad nadjes drugu gresku koju prije nisi imao...
<Mmike> e, onda taj koji ti to radi to radi za preveliku paru :)
<BotaniCar|2> "ovi moji" nazino imaju takav test cycle, nakon njega stvar dodje do mene. Unatoc svemu, nema jednog releasa u kojem nisam neki drek nasao. Velim, moze biti do losih testova. Tu sam neuk
<BotaniCar|2> Jos najgore mi bude ( to mi FAKAT vec ide na jaja ) , kad se greska koju si prijavio, i pokrpali su, javi ponovno nakon tri verzije. Ne zato jer je samo manifestacija ista , a greska neka druga, nego bas ponove isti sjeb .. 
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: e, TO bi dodani unit test rijesio
<jelly> za svaki defect se kao u pravilu nakon fixa napravi test, pa da se barem regresije uhvate
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: nemam uvid u njihovu infrastrukturu i zato velim da su mozda testovi losi. Izgleda mi kao da su to ( testove)  shvatili kao komad kamena, a ne kao nesto sto zivi suzivot s zivotom aplikacije 
<BotaniCar|2> Kao da nakon inicijalne baterije testova to vise ne nadopunjavaju
<jelly> onda cijela stvar nema smisla
<BotaniCar|2> Jest, i svejedno svaki $period fakturiraju Klijentu i to :) I godinama trubim da se placa i sto treba i ne treba ... svaka cast njihovom direktoru/KAMu/salesu .. 
<Mmike> a mislim
<Mmike> velim ti, radis s krivim ljudima
<Mmike> to k'o da ti vodoinstalater dodje doma napravit kupaonu, i onda ti curi
<Mmike> i ti ga zoves da popravi, i ovaj popravi, al' sad curi na drugom mjestu
<Mmike> i onda opet njega zoves, i opet curi, i tak
<Mmike> mislmi
<Mmike> promjenis fakin majstora :)
<BotaniCar|2> Cuj, rantam vama jer smo kolege, u principu bi mi trebala pucati patka jer sam placen, moralno sam cist jer sam sve upozorio i bok.
<BotaniCar|2> I , nije u poslu tak jednostavno, kuzim ja i Klijente, imanjem "ovih" za razvojni tim su si gurnuli nogu u vrata kod nekih kompanija s kojima su "ovi" vec radili , pa .. 
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> jednostavno je
<Mmike> ne radis s losim vodoinstalaterom
<Mmike> ili ti nije bed kaj ti curi tu i tamo
<Mmike> ak ovi pisu unit testove tak da ih u biti ne pisu, pa introducaju greske od prije (regresije, jel), k'o sto si opisao, onda ti nemaju bas pojma kak se treba radit
<BotaniCar|2> Velim ti da u stvari nije bed nikom , osim meni :) Testovi se nekak odrade, kraj mene ne prodje ne-radeca aplikacija .. 
<Mmike> programerima su testovi izjeb
<BotaniCar|2> last mile user ima nekaj kaj radi, jebiga, svi sretni osim mene. A i ja samnesretan samo zato kaj marim, to u nas nije vrlina
<Mmike> jer 'kaj cu ja testirat, pa moj kod je super lijep i radi'
<Mmike> i onda ti se cini da je pisanje testova gubljenje vremena
<Mmike> dok ti se ne desi kardinalno sranje koje se moglo izbjec
<Mmike> bio sma u PBZu, btw
<Mmike> pa ti imaju naknadu za svaki drek
<Mmike> svaki priljev para na racun te kosta!
<Mmike> ne kosta me jedino isplata place - u PBZ
<Mmike> jedan izvod me kosta kunu!
<BotaniCar|2> Si cestitao Natasi Antunovic rodjendan ? :) Nisi, nemas FapBook :</troll>
<jelly> Mmike: a sad zamisli da ti predstavnik stanara diktira kojeg vodoinstalatera smijes uzeti
 * BotaniCar|2 je predstavnik sustanara i nije mu nezamislivo :)
<markosejic> d dan
<Mmike> jelly, tja, nek se ne buni onda ak mu curi u stanu
<Mmike> "Poštovani,
<Mmike> Nažalost za internet bankarstvo nužni su Windowsi, za druge operativne sustave nemamo podršku."
<Mmike> tol'ko o PBZu
<Mmike> :(
<BotaniCar|2> Ne kuzim. Zakaj se , kad je netko protiv rusa, spominje da smo dio EU . Nakon toga obicno slijedi izrazavanje naklonosti Amerima. Da se mene pita, i Rusiju bi uzeo, i proglasio EU - euroazijskom integracijom 
<Mmike> naguro sam si filter za duhan u uho
<Mmike> kakav majmun
<BotaniCar|2> Care carski :) Moze slika ? :D
<markosejic> he he
<SilverSpace> kelj
<BotaniCar|2> http://jebo.me/pas/5@raw # vitz
<Mmike> izvuko sam
<Mmike> kak sam konjav
<BotaniCar|2> Jel jako zmazan ? :) 
<BotaniCar|2> ja sam si jedared razmisljao kak bi (novi) filter bio bolji od stapica za ocistiti uho. Samo kaj ne bi. 
<SilverSpace> twd
<BotaniCar|2> "That's how I cheat on tests. I just store all the pertinent course material in my brain, so I can use it to cheat on exams."
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/JpOFy1
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/mRANdk
<SilverSpace> http://jmd.dev4.webenabled.net/node/117
<BotaniCar|2> o jebenti, ocem to 
<SilverSpace> 109$
<BotaniCar|2> da, to je bed, radije bi imao 110 baksi nego osciloskop :) 
<SilverSpace> 109,00 €
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/ezcNCm
<SilverSpace> jebga 
<Mmike> obrut, naso sam neke fotke sa starog shita nekog di se grlis s Doganom :)
<obrut> ijao :P
<obrut> salji ili stavi negdje da skinem :)
<jelly> Mac & cheese?
<obrut> sreo sam ga ove godine u splitu :)
<Mmike> obrut, daj emajl :)
<obrut> Mmike: zakon :) ak se dobro sjecam, to je prvi SHIT u ksetu
<Mmike> mislim da da
<Mmike> znas ti kad je to bilo :D
 * BotaniCar|2 se, svojom krivnjom, ne sjeca pol SHITova :)
 * jelly ne zna sto je to SHIT
<BotaniCar|2> rafinirana marihuana, a i SveHrvatskoIrcTrkeljanje 
<markosejic> d dan
<BotaniCar|2> https://i.imgur.com/2haLt4J.jpg #In 1951, A.C. Gilbert, inventor of the ERECTOR set, released the U-238 Atomic Energy Lab. Using real radioactive materials, one could witness mist trails created by particles of ionizing radiation.The set included four Uranium-bearing ore samples, and originally sold for $49.50.
<BotaniCar|2> rodjen sam u krivom stoljecu 
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHjGtBnSv50
<datase> YouTube: Killer Clown Returns Scare Prank! - 0:03:15 - 31,775,703 views - 207907 likes / 9090 dislikes
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: zakaj si shtel nekog hmorit juce i jesi li ? 
<Mmike> ivoks, aj pingni nekog da power-cyclea serverosha  
<ivoks> Mmike: budem ja u cetvrtak
<ivoks> Mmike: mislio sam donirati svoj dell server
<ivoks> ne koristim ga, a brijem da bi dobro dosao umjesto ovoga
<ivoks> prebacimo diskove i vozi
<Mmike> Dell Server je rackable, ili?
<markosejic> kada je moj kolega dobio davno server comapaq s scsi diskovima njih 4
<BotaniCar|2> Davno!
<Mmike> imam ja server, samo igustin nikako da se oglasi da se dogovorimo do kraja! :)
<Mmike> igustin, ping!
<markosejic> compaq proliant 1600
<markosejic> gutao je struje ko salauka 1 kw napajanje
<ivoks> rackable je ako se kupe vodilice
<SilverSpace> ee kaj je crko server 
<markosejic> da ubuntu hr ne otvara
<weshmashian> mornin'
<jelly> ivoks: hehe, imali smo takvih "rackmount" towera sto zauzmu 5 unita
<jelly> %#@$ vendora koji je testirao i zahtijevao tocno odredjeni Dell model za svoje softversko cedo
<jelly> server C: nc -l 55555 | tar xfv -; server B: nc -l 55555 | nc -w1 C 55555; server A: tar cfv - ARC* | nc -w1 B 55555
<jelly> kad se netcata, nek se netcata
<BotaniCar|2> holy pipe !
<calmpitbull> ola
<obrut> jelly: meni je nc glavni alat za prijenos podataka :)
<ivoks> jelly: iskreno
<ivoks> ne znam sto ce Mmikeu rackable server, kad tamo nema racka :)
<jelly> i onda provjera md5sumova, u dva screena ili dva taba md5sum * i lupaj ^A space ko blesav
<dupin> može li mi tko reći što se događa sa ubuntu.hr forumom čitam samo nagađanja a ništa konkretno 
<dupin> google ga više ne nalazi znači li to da je ugašen i ak oje zašto eto tih par sitnica me zanima 
<api984> dupin: sta ne radi vise?
<dupin> a probaj sam ako misliš da ja muljam 
<dupin> a-ha ne radi ubuntu.hr forum ako je bilo pitanje 
<SilverSpace> crko server 
<SilverSpace> rijesit ce se za par dana 
<dupin> ok 
<dupin> i onda će forum normalno nastaviti sa radom?
<SilverSpace> da
<dupin> dobro to sam htio znati 
<dupin> pozdrav 
<Mmike> ivoks, ne treba mi :)
<Mmike> ivoks, nego, ako je rekabl, ne znam di cemo gurnut one SATA diskove :)
<Mmike> ako je tower kuciste onda ih nekud i mozemo nagurat... Iako sam ja skroz da arhiva ostane na staroj kutiji a forum/web/mail/wiki/kajvec da ode na novu kutiju
<ivoks> ovaj stroj ima mjesta za 8 sata diskova
<ivoks> vise-manje
<ivoks> http://www.dell.com/us/dfb/p/poweredge-t300/pd
<ivoks> ok, 4 diska
<Mmike> 3.5 incni satari?
<Mmike> ivoks, ram/cpu?
<Mmike> Six ECC DDR-2 667 SDRAM DIMM sockets for up to 24GB3 of memory
<Mmike> mislim da doma negdje imam jedno 16 gigi ECC DDR-2 memorije
<Mmike> moram samo prokoptai
<ivoks> imam 6GB
<ivoks> cpu je quad core na 2,xghz
<Mmike> pila
<Mmike> prava prilika i da upgradeiramo server na 14.04
<jelly> ionako za jedan forum i file server ne treba vise od 2G memorije
<ivoks> heh
<Mmike> http://joker.org/
<Mmike> revolucija :)
<SilverSpace> kaj
<SilverSpace> zasto bi to bila revolucija 
<jelly> bas da vidim kak to radi na http://vault.centos.org/6.4/isos/x86_64/CentOS-6.4-x86_64-bin-DVD1to2.torrent
<jelly> "invalid torrent or magnet"
<jelly> a kad mu uploadam .torrent file drito, That doesn't seem to me a valid link.
<jelly> Mmike: it's a joke!
<Mmike> it's not
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> i meni isto 
<Mmike> a da probate torrent neke serije stavit? :)
<jelly> mozda radi samo za video
<jelly> Mmike: nemam drugog posla nego da prijavljujem radeci torrent moje omiljene serije na neki cudni sajt
<SilverSpace> ja probo film
<jelly> </paranoja>
<SilverSpace> paravanja
<Mmike> jelly, 
<Mmike> u biti neznam kaj bi ti reko :D
<Mmike> jelly, budemo to na mandarinama!
<Mmike> jelly, popit cemo pivce, jelde?
<jelly> valjda
<jelly> to je Hallow'een
<SilverSpace> budu dadi ne ne ne
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B1DPyN2IAAAUoVt.jpg:large
<Mmike> http://www.pornhub.com/insights/what-women-want/
<ivoks> jelly: kaj ti velis
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/papa-franjo--bog-nije-madionicar-s-carobnim-stapicem/1231602/
<ivoks> papa je odustao od kreacionizma :)
<jelly> papa++
<jelly> ivoks: kak ce poceo, jos ce reci da su kondomi ok, ponekad
<ivoks> uh
<ivoks> sad je nesto lakse biti vjernik :D
<ivoks> Mmike: si tu?
<ivoks> ima li netko iskustva sa mongodb replikama?
<jelly> katolici ionako nisu brijali po inteligentnom dizajnu, to su vise oni razni americki protestanti gurali
<Mmike> ivoks, ae
<Mmike> ivoks, reci
<Mmike> ivoks, moram do ducana skoknut, jel' hitno nesto ili moze kad se vratim?
<ivoks> Mmike: ajde kad se vratis, za firmu je :)
<Mmike> ak je charm - isti je potrgan. Deployay ga tak da prvo turnes jedan unit (u konfu metnes replicaset: mojareplika), kad se instalira onda juju add-unit -n kolikoihoces
<Mmike> ak nije
<Mmike> onda kad se vratim :0
<Mmike> odo
<jelly> koji to ducan radi u 9 navecer
<ivoks> Mmike: ne, rijesio sam to
<ivoks> imam neka druga pitanja
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYyX3QlhIAc
<datase> YouTube: IBM Linux on Power - Backed by the Linux community - 0:05:35 - 374 views - 2 likes / 0 dislikes
<ivoks> buzzzzzzzwoooorrrrdddsss
<ivoks> punih 5 minuta :)
<SilverSpace> bome 1:0 mrki pogodio 
<SilverSpace> mrki medo 
<SilverSpace> http://www.medvescak.com/khl/edwin-hedberg-zelim-se-dokazati-kao-igrac-spreman-sam-no1322
<ivoks> Mmike: pa dokle ces ti? :)
<ivoks> zali se kolegica jedna
<ivoks> da joj je doslo americko ministarstvo zdravlja na vrata
<ivoks> bila je u avionu s likom koji je donio ebolu u sad
<ivoks> i sad je na promatranju
<ivoks> e sad... bio sam u kontaktu s njom prije dva tjedna
<ivoks> i jos 100njak ljudi iz firme
<ivoks> lutrija
<jelly-home> tracking
<jelly-home> Mmike et al: ak se iko od vas sreo s ivoksom u zadnjih dva tjedna ne dolazite po mandarin3!!!1
<jelly-home> <g>
<ivoks> Mmike: ! :)
<ivoks> pa po sta si isao u ducan, jao
<ivoks> jelly-home: fora je kaj je cura bolesna
<ivoks> jelly-home: valjda nije ebola, ali je bolesna
<jelly-home> ah, preventivna panika
<jelly-home> ak je proslo tri tjedna, nije ebola
<ivoks> nije jos
<jelly-home> dobro, doci cu u rukavicama i maski
<jelly-home> -_-
<jelly-home> sva sreca da se to govno tesko siri
<ivoks> di je ovaj mmiket
<jelly-home> iso Mmike u ducan, nije reko dobar, er, vecer
<ivoks> heh, u medjuvremenu sam i sam rijesio :)
<BotoMlat1> Kak moj sin hrce, kroz dvoja ga vrata slusam .. 
<jelly-home> mp3 or it didn't happen
<SilverSpace> BotoMlat1: lol jel prica u snu 
<SilverSpace> netjak zna citavu pricu ispricat u snu 
<Mmike> ivoks, sorry, dete, jbg :/
<Mmike> ivoks, ak si tu, tu sam bar slijedecih 10 minuta
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> Mmike: ma zanimalo me kak taj mongo radi
<ivoks> koji k je replica set ako ne mogu slati write bilo kome
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> mozes :)
<Mmike> samo sto te mongo redirekta
<ivoks> ne mogu, odjebe me
<Mmike> kak se spajas?
<ivoks> imam vip koji salta izmedju tri noda
<ivoks> i ako je vip na nodu koji nije primary, dobijem odjeb
<Mmike> a kak se spajas?
<Mmike> pythonom, phpom, mongo shellom?
<ivoks> openstack je to, tak da je to python
<Mmike> hm, to mi je cudno skroz
<Mmike> libmongo (ili kako vec se zove) radi tako da mu ti u connection string dodas sve strojeve u replicasetu
<Mmike> i onda se on spoji na prvi i radi
<SilverSpace> http://www.medvescak.com/khl/hedberg-u-debiju-iz-snova-donio-pobjedu-medvjedima-no1352
<Mmike> ak treba pisat, mongo mu kaze 'eee, nisam ti ja primary, ovaj ti je primary'
<ivoks> Mmike: ovdje definiram samo jedan ip
<Mmike> i onda se tvoj klijent ponovo spoji
<Mmike> hm, to nebi smio bit bed
<Mmike> ja sam, dok nisam znao kako mongo radi, isti imao iza haproxyja
<Mmike> i klijenti se spajaju na frontend haproxy ip
<Mmike> a haproxy onda redirekta na na neki mongo
<Mmike> medjutim ak haproxy potjera na secondary, onda driver ovom kaze 'spoji se na primary' i mongo klijent se spoji drito na primary bez da ja ista
<ivoks> znaci, trebao bi raditi bilo koji
<Mmike> ivoks, aj pejstaj rs.status() nekud
<Mmike> spoji se na bilo koji nod, reci 'mongo' i onda unutra rs.status()
<ivoks> Mmike: fora je u tome sto ja mogu reci samo jedan ip
<ivoks> ne mogu mu reci pool
<Mmike> to nebi smio bit bed - i meni su klijenti imali samo jedan IP, onaj od haproxyja
<ivoks> ali ako je tocno ovo sto kazes, onda bi trebalo biti ok
<ivoks> hm, haproxy
<ivoks> moze haproxy to proksirati?
<Mmike> da, u tcp modu
<Mmike> al' mongou to ne smeta
<ivoks> daj reci to edu
<Mmike> jesam vec
<ivoks> ok
<Mmike> al' nisam siguran da me skuzio do kraja
<Mmike> pa moram slozit to i pokazat
<Mmike> i nisam siguran kol'ko je to izvedivo trenutno
<ivoks> daj gori nam to :)
<Mmike> ideja je da klijent na sebi ima haproxy, znaci ceilometer ili kaj vec se spaja gore, ima haproxy na sebi. I onda se spoji na lokalni haproxy a ovaj ga redirekta di treba
<Mmike> ako neki mongod crkne haproxy to skuzi i disejbla taj bekend
<Mmike> a mongo se sam prekonfigurira
<ivoks> da, to bi bilo ok
<Mmike> i nemas zajebancije sa pacemakerom i corosycom
<Mmike> mogao bi i bez haproxyja tak da stavis 3 IP adrese u connectionstsring za mongo - al' onda imas bed ako ti crkne prvi stroj, i to tak da mreza ode, onda se mongo klijent pokusava tamo spojit i ceka dok se ne desi timeout
<Mmike> i tek onda ide dalje
<Mmike> tako da je rjesenje s haproxyjem bolje
<ivoks> i ovo govno ne prima tri adrese
<ivoks> vidis... ovo s haproxjem bi moglo upaliti
<Mmike> yup. Ista stvar se da primjenit i za perconu i za sve
<Mmike> haproxy je totalno light i za urnebesni promet (potvrdila pornjava)  tak da ceilometer (ili kaj vec) opce nece skuzit da je gore jos haproxy
<jelly-home> slastistika
<SilverSpace> ln
#ubuntu-hr 2014-10-29
<calmpitbull> sto se radi 
<calmpitbull> morgen
<Mmike> pokusava se nahranit dete
<Hrki> samo da je sretno
<Hrki> i zdravo
<calmpitbull> ola
<ivoks> kaj systemd ima binarne logove?
<Mmike> ivoks, da :)
<ivoks> za koji kurac
<ivoks> da kad mi se sustav srusi, da ih ne mogu pogledat?
<ivoks> super
<Mmike> ivoks, kak si ti cudan, ne zelis prihvacati nove tehnologije, starkeljo te kocitelju napretka!
<ivoks> cekam vec pol sata da se stroj instalira
<ivoks> i odlucim pogledat stanje napajanja i veli off
<ivoks> i nece se ukljuciti
<ivoks> veli bios/hardware critical :)
<ivoks> o isss
<ivoks> u 14.10 se netko sjetio bojati dmesg poruke
<ivoks> i sad imam tamno crveno/smedje na crnom
<ivoks> nis ne vidim
<ivoks> kad hajlajtam, onda je background tamo crveni, a font crni
<ivoks> jos gore
<BotaniCar> Mmike: mozda mi ti znas pomoci, definirao sam postgresu ( pgtune je, nisam ja , jel ) shared_buffere , i prijavljuje mi gresku da vrijednost nije dobra, a trebala bi biti ( veli da mi se zadana vrijednost kolje s SHMAX/SHMIN ). Obzirom da je vrijednost izmedju max/min, kaj krivo delam ?  http://jebo.me/pas/7@raw
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: shmmax je u BAJTOVIMA, tvoj je na 32MB
<BotaniCar> hmm, dal sam krivi pejst, probao sam i tako, s istom greskom. 
<jelly-home> pokazi.
<BotaniCar> u stvari, nisam probao s bajtovima nego s kilobajtovima, hvala jelly 
<jelly-home> (also, shmmax nije total maximum, nego maximum za jedan request)
<BotaniCar> mogu kak dici SHMAX bez reboota ? 
<jelly-home> ak ga vec imas u /etc/sysctl.conf, sysctl -p
<BotaniCar> Nemam :( 
<jelly-home> koji ga je onda djavo definirao na 32MB
<jelly-home> default je bitno veci
<jelly-home> ionako bus stavio to u sysctl.conf, ne
<BotaniCar> Hetzner, is my guess, cijela konfa je pomalo nestandardna. sysctl.conf je pun njihovih umosklepina, vjerojatno su se poigrali i s drugim 
<BotaniCar> sad me stra' to turiti u konf fajlu, tko zna s cim cu doci u konflikt :) 
<BotaniCar> brijem da ce to pricekati off hours
<BotaniCar> hvala jos jednom za sanity check
<jelly-home> mozes i jednu po jednu varijablu sa istom naredbom, samo ne znam napamet
<jelly-home> mozda sysctl -w bla=foo
<BotaniCar> bum guglal, imam cajta do popodne dok se svi ne maknu s servera 
<BotaniCar> Ho, cini se da joker.org danas nije overloadan
<BotaniCar> O, pa to cudo pita browser odakle sam i automaCki gurne i titl ! :) 
<Hrki> nesto mi nije jasno, imam hex password za wpa, kako da to konvertiram u ascii ?
<BotaniCar> Hrki:  http://www.rapidtables.com/convert/number/hex-to-ascii.htm ? 
<Hrki> daje mi neke hieroglife
<BotaniCar> Nekaj krivo radis, smijes podijeliti hex ? 
<Hrki> a taj sam hex dobio ovim toolom, http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/wireless_key.html
<Hrki> http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/wirelesskeyview.gif
<Hrki> i ako taj hex kopiram preko windowsa umjesto sifre onda radi, ali sad kako da to unesem u android phone ;)
<Hrki> sta nije da je taj HEX samo jedan jedini
<jelly-home> samo je jedna mama
<BotaniCar> Hrki: koliko citam, android nema problema s tim da mu wpa_supplicant.conf nahranis s HEXom 
<Hrki> ovo mu je kao ascii: <2Ûú&<Ÿ±y3›XÆkùNI°¬ãP4u½Ó)
<Hrki> wtf? :)
<BotaniCar> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.runar.issdetector&hl=en # ako se nekom gleda kako ISS prelijece Zagreb, sad dok nebo jso nije prekriveno zimskim oblacima :) 
<Hrki> BotaniCar: to stima, ali mi pak onda treba rootan phone ;)
<Hrki> isusati koje pizdarije sa glupom sifrom
<BotaniCar> Hrki: ja ti nudim rjesenja :) Ti dodajes uvijete :) Daj taj hex simo :) 
<Hrki> a cuj, imam sluzbeni mobitel koji trebam srediti, imam komp koji je spojeni na wifi ali taj wifi nitko nezna :)
<Hrki> tj, tu wifi sifru
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar> Hrki: ako je i telefon i wifi sluzbeni, mailaj imaoca wifi sifre da ti ju ili da, ili dodje do tebe spojiti telefon, zakaj se ti zafrkavas s tim ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, jesi resio?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: jesam, jelly me podsjetio da je SHMIN/MAX u bajtima :) 
<Mmike> ae
<BotaniCar> thx
<Mmike> mosh komotno shmmax natjerat u nebesa
<Mmike> ako ti je to solo postgres stroj
<BotaniCar> Sa mnom pricas, nemam ni jednu masinu koja radi samo jednu stvar ( i radi ju dobro ) :( :)
<jelly> drugima nece smetat ako ionako ne koriste sysv shm
<SilverSpace> kud plovi ovaj brod
<jelly> kud ljude oooodnooosi
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/ezhjbg
<Mmike> upravo sam zatvorio sve otvorene tabove
<Mmike> i sve terminale
<Mmike> ivoks, ovi ce icehouse koristiti, right?
<Mmike> nece prelaziti na juno?
<Mmike> ili se targetira juno?
<Mmike> zakaj ja tu pricam o tome?
<jelly> pa, u topiku je
<Hrki> BotaniCar: ma losa organizija firme ;)
<Hrki> ali sredio sam, pitao sam radnika koji krade net ;)
<Hrki> to je sifra bas radi radnika da ne surfaju, a kad ono svi znaju sifru osim nas :)
<BotaniCar> Kak sam sad ljut na kolegicu. Nova je, sjedi prekput mene. Mislio sam da smo se dogovorili da , ako nesto radi duze od pola sata, zove i vidimo zajedno da li ide brze. *ebe se s jednim poslom vec 2 dana, sad sam napokon skusao pol sata bez obaveza i odem vidjeti kak joj ide: zenskica rucno editira XML i treba  umetnuti jedan tag na 1378456347856 mjesta, ne zna za search/replace funkciju :(  Nije p
<BotaniCar> Nije pitala, mislila je da joj ide super. Da sm joj supervizor, sad bi bio ljut na sebe
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> http://devopsreactions.tumblr.com/post/101246603377/the-mtu-problem
<Mmike> ivoks, HAHAHHAAHHAHAHAHAHAH :)))))))))))))))))))))
<Mmike> http://serverfault.com/questions/640492/find-a-script-which-writes-in-var-tmp
<Mmike> kak opet imam 20985402938452903452 tabova
<BotaniCar> Mmike: da je frajer na centosu, rekao bi da pogleda u selinux logove , na bilo kojem drugom linuxu moze oceti auditati taj folder pa bu sve saznal, ne ?
<BotaniCar> *poceti
<BotaniCar> Mmike: i zakaj ne das Luki da potenciometar od pojacala ostavlja na pojacalu ? :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, kaj mi zena zabusava na poslu i opet po fejsbuku frfrljce?
<BotaniCar> Sram ju bilo, lijepi statuse o tome kak mali sam hoda od trosjeda do telke :) Mi ostali besposlicari smo ju kasnije naveli do toga da te optuzi da si los otac jer branis djetetu da cini gluposti :) 
<BotaniCar> Nego, jel delate u petak skraceno? Pitam zbog mandarina gatheringa 
<Mmike> vjerojatno ne ;)
<Mmike> al' nadoknadit cemo po noci
<Hrki> BotaniCar: ti mene pitas zakaj se zajebavam s time, meni neide u glavu neke stvari, kolko sam skuzio cim ljudi gluplji to imaju vise para
<Hrki> daj mi reci tko normalan kupuje stroj od 200 000€ i onda skuzi da mu ne koristi i sad je vani na kisi :)
<BotaniCar> fali mi 100% konteksta, pa radije ne bi odgovorio
<Hrki> ocekivo sam vise od starijih, iskusnijih a kad ono ponasaju se medjusobno ko mala dijeca 
<Hrki> je tebi normalno da firma nema IT-ovca, nego slaze svatko tko zeli i zna? :D
<BotaniCar> Je. I to da firma ima ITevca koji radi sve osim IT-a :) Nije mi ispravno, ali je "normalno" :) 
 * BotaniCar si misli kakve informaticare mu supruga opisuje u jednoj bolnici , mozda bi bilo bolje da si svak sam sve slaze
<jelly> Hrki: lako je biti glup sa drzavnim novcima
<Hrki> jelly: pa to je privatnik kaj je najgore :D
<jelly> ha, pa onda nek mu bude ;-)
<Hrki> ali mi nije jasno kako to da u 80% slucajeva cobani imaju firme? :D
<jelly> glasni su, imaju izvrsne social skillsete koji prolaze u datom okruzenju
<Hrki> a istina, i ovaj moj je glasan
<Hrki> usput ima dubok djep i to je to
<jelly> ili s druge strane: one tihe i samozatajne koji dobro rade ni ne cujes ni ne znas za njih
<BotaniCar> to me podsjeca na jednu ne-tehnicku osobu koja je uspjela skupiti "investitore" za mintanje bitkonja pred koji mjesec :) Samo treba galamiti ! :) 
<Hrki> BotaniCar: di je ctcp? :D
<BotaniCar> Hrki: utjeralo mu, dug jel :) 
<jelly> nema ga niti na ##bitkonj
<Hrki> ma ispada da nemos posteno u hrv zaradit pare, da ga jebos nemozes
<jelly> mozes ali te jebe i drzava i partneri i svi skupa
<BotaniCar> Zakaj ne ? Moja firma posluje s profitom. I, kak je jelly rekao, nisi nikad cuo za nas :) 
<BotaniCar> Druga je stvar kaj je profit tanji nego bi mogao biti , da je drzava sklonija ne uzet' 
<Hrki> BotaniCar: bas je tvoja? :D
<BotaniCar> Hrki: postajes vrsan dlakocijep, ako snijem primjetiti :)
<Hrki> sorry to mi je u opisu posla ;) ali jos nisam dosao do te razine koji ocekuju dole
<jelly> BotaniCar: jos da vas je nagovorit prec na utuntu umjesto sugavog centosa!
<BotaniCar> jelly: u stvari veclobiram za debian, sad kad je podrzan pod hyper-v-om 
<Hrki> ja sam jos na winxp
<jelly> evo, priznam i debian
<Hrki> to mi je cisto dosta ;)
<BotaniCar> Oportun je trenutak jer se radi nova verzija $cuda_od_proizvoda
<jelly> BotaniCar: ak ti treba debian know-how, za jedno 15 kilji mjesecno neto, javi :-D
<BotaniCar> jelly: jedino kaj me muci, a i to me muci jer gledam sebe prvo, je kaj nema neki posten industrijski certifikat za debian/tuntor
<BotaniCar> jelly: 15kkn, bruto2 ?!!! Dolaz' amo ! 
<jelly> neto velim
<jelly> bruto2 je malo vise :-)
<Hrki> BotaniCar: jel majnate kaj ?
<Hrki> imas kaj tih coinova?
<BotaniCar> Vidim da smo usli u pregovore, ok :) Prva ponuda i protuponuda su vani :) Sad cekam da se lurkeri oglase :) 
<jelly> LPIC ima neke debian stvari, ne znam koliko detaljno
<BotaniCar> jelly: kad sam zadnji put pitao jednog recruitera kaj misli o LPICu , pukao se smijati i rekao da nikaj kaj nije od redhata ni ne vidi u zivotopisu 
<BotaniCar> Hrki: /j ##bitkojn
<Hrki> nema nikoga ;D
<BotaniCar> nekaj krivo radis :) 
<BotaniCar> mislim da te bot sad invajtao 
<jelly> Hrki: sorry, nesposobni opovi
<BotaniCar> Kosa je car: Aleksandar Ivanišević bash quotanje je uzasno zajebata rabota, ja imam na jednom mjestu nesto vrlo slicno tvom slucaju i taj unescape se pretvorio u takvu karakondzulu da ako nes ne zavrsi u bazi uglavnom se pomirim s tim 
<BotaniCar> A ja definitivno trazim novi posao, citam nekaj, a ispod potpisano s "Nandini Jammi (@nandoodles), Chief Storyteller at Kayako."
<BotaniCar> "Chief storyteller BotaniCar" , hmm
<jelly> to ti mislis da je zabavno, a kad tamo storyteller je agile/scrum zargon za neki ruzni posal
<BotaniCar> Nenen, u ovom slucaju, tip im pise blogove :) Sad pisem mail s pitanjem da li mogu raditi u funkciji Junios Storytellera, kao vanjski suradnik-volonter. Nisam u zivotu radio bez naknade, ali za ovo bi, samod a mogu u zivotopis staviti. 
<BotaniCar> Mislim, zamisli me za 10 godina kao Storyteller supervizora negdje ( hint: ured predstavnika Vlade ) 
<SilverSpace> kaj kaj 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<weshmashian> sta 15kkn? di? :)
<BotaniCar> Eo, kod mene, ali bruto2 :) I moras znat' vise od jellya i ponovno pustiti kosu :)
<weshmashian> ne? :)
<BotaniCar> Papaq :)
<BotaniCar> Ispast ce da radis za pare .. 
<weshmashian> pa... da!
<BotaniCar> Bush videl, kad te para pokvari :) 
<weshmashian> pa, da vidim nesto od te pare - mozda :)
<BotaniCar> erm, kaj ne vidis pare dok ih uzimas i dok ih dajes supruzi ? Znacio, mjesecno ih vidis bar 2x :) 
<weshmashian> optmiziro sam to - pare idu drito zeni
<weshmashian> ja samo provjerim dal' je sjelo kolko je trebalo :)
<BotaniCar> hmm, mogao bi i ja tako, samo da iznadjem kak da joj i kredit(e) prebacim :)
<SilverSpace> http://tv.jutarnji.hr/video/show/340b059c5d7e797a819c5b04b6848dcd
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-a-mxp.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-9/10301049_942441295770741_8352066586102490090_n.jpg?oh=4de84f82d145b9d9d2dd9187163aaac6&oe=54AB0616
<Mmike> trreba prestat pricat o netto iznosima
<Mmike> u neto iznosima
<Mmike> svima bi nam bilo lakse da smo osvjesteni koliko nam para uzimaju oni nesposobni neradnici
<Mmike> i onda se kurce na tviteru kak 'uvode reda' 
<BotaniCar> U stvari ne treba, puca mi patka koliki je bruto2 kad nemam utjecaja ni na to da bude manji, ni na to da dobijem ista vise od netoa na racun. Da, znam koliko para dobijem, a koliko firma plati, i ? 
<BotaniCar> To je bitno eventualno nekom kao ti tko se prodao kao podizvodjac, pa da si znas biti vesel kad vidis koliko si nisi uplatio u mirovinski
<Mmike> u stvari treba
<Mmike> jer da znas koliki je onda bi se potrudio da imas utjecaja na to
<Mmike> ovak sljiezes ramenima i velis 'a jebiga'
<Mmike> mi smo u kurcu drustvo
<Mmike> sjebato
<Mmike> vidi ove okolo
<Mmike> bandica uhvatili
<Mmike> a ovi ga zale
<Mmike> 'ak je krao bar je i nama dao'
<Mmike> kol'ko braindead moras bit za tak nes?
<Mmike> idem po dete
<Mmike> vidimo se
<BotaniCar> Nisam vidio da puno radis na tome da drustvo bude bolje, pa mi je izjava "mi smo u kurcu" malo nesportska. No, reci, danas cu informirati sve u kvartu koliko u stvari kostaju firmu ( imam negdje i slike! ) , i kaj ? Opet moras platiti doprinose. 
<Hrki> BotaniCar: ja sam pisao bitkonj :D
<BotaniCar> Hrki: jelly je oraklovski to i predvidio, jedino se sfushalo na redirektanju, trebalo te samo hititi na pravi kanal
<BotaniCar> usput, zakaj si pisao, kad sam ti servisao c/p materijal ? :D
<Hrki> BotaniCar: ma preko puttya chatam, malo mi nezgodno c/p
<Hrki> ugodniji mi mirc, kod njega samo kliknes ;)
<BotaniCar> meni je super puttyev default da sve markirano odma spremi u buffer
<BotaniCar> muci me kaj je weshmashian rekao da mu je mtputty bio u ku*cu, a ja ni nakon 6 mjeseci nisam nasao neki razlog za to. *sto on zna , a ja ne znam* !!
<Hrki> to je ok 
<Hrki> a kaj pak sad mtputty :)
<Hrki> taman naucim jedan program, vec mi neke nove uvalite :)
<BotaniCar> multi tab putty
<jelly> BotaniCar: taj putty automatski copy je kopija primary selection fichura iz X-a
<jelly> isto ko i paste, samo je na puttyju na desni gumb a u Xima na srednji
<ipozgaj> oj
<Mmike> thunderowsky!
<ipozgaj> majk
<obrut> evo, doso spijnirat i nas koji nismo na odredjenim mrezama :)
<Mmike> obrut, :D
<Mmike> sad si ga otjero!
<SilverSpace> cici mici
<SilverSpace> ISPOVIJEST UGLEDNOG ZNANSTVENIKA 'Radio sam u Zoni 51 i mogu vam potvrditi da su izvanzemaljci među nama'
<markosejic> d vecer
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj, glas koncila opet? :)
<SilverSpace> kaj 
<SilverSpace> vanzemaljci 
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/video--americki-znanstvenik-tvrdi--vanzemljaci-postoje--prijateljski-su-nastrojeni-i-svakodnevno-nam-pomazu-/1231916/
<Mmike> ha
<Mmike> nemrem na to
<Mmike> blokirao mi sistem administrator pristup :D
<Mmike> btw, SilverSpace 
<Mmike> malo proguglaj ili projutjubaj
<Mmike> neznam kak se zov elik tocno, ali
<Mmike> skupilo se njih jedno 60ak
<Mmike> ekipa koja je za drugog svjetskog rata vozila avione ili radila na radarima ili se vozila u avionima
<Mmike> tipa teretni avioni i tak
<Mmike> i hrpa njih ima price o 'bliskim susretima'
<Mmike> veli lik, kao, letjeli su praznim avionom iz UK do USA
<Mmike> i tamo negdje pred kanadom izleti neki drek iz mora
<Mmike> i veli lik, nije bilo sanse da ja izbjegnem, to nesto je izbjeglo nas
<Mmike> i kao, prijavit ili ne
<Mmike> i prijavili
<Mmike> i veli kontrola 'ack, we saw it too, just proceed as usual'
<SilverSpace> da znam za to 
<Mmike> onda veli drugi lik, radarist negdje na zapadnoj obali
<Mmike> kao, javljaju se iz te-i-te stanice, kao 'na radaru cete primjetiti 3 objekta koja se velikom brzinom krecu od tamo prema tamo - just ignore it'
<Mmike> i tak
<Mmike> pa sad
<Mmike> reci ti meni :D
<SilverSpace> sve je to sumljivo odavno i koliko tu ima u svemu prste vojska
<Mmike> ae
<SilverSpace> zna se da su i ameri i rusi letelice testirali 
<SilverSpace> evo do bedavno se nije ni znalo za americku letelicu koja je kruzila godinu dana 
<obrut> meni je zanimljivo da su se ti vanzemaljci javili samo amerikancima
<obrut> valjda znaju samo engleski
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> obrut, indeed good point
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj se serveru dogodilo 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nemam pojma
<Mmike> sutra ce ga ivoks pogledat
<Mmike> veli ivoks da brije da ga je netko ugasio
<Mmike> vidjet cmeo
<SilverSpace> aha nezna se jos 
<SilverSpace> ln
#ubuntu-hr 2014-10-30
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro :)
<calmpitbull> pitanje oko shellshockera
<calmpitbull> iako upgradal bash jos uvijek kaze da imam vulnerability
<calmpitbull> pa me zanima na koji nacin sredit to, odnosno jesu uopce sredili to
<obrut> tko ti kaze ? onaj bash test ? jesi siguran da si dobro apgrejdao ? doslo je par upgradea
<calmpitbull> pa zanima me ako onaj bash test uopce pokazuje istinu
<calmpitbull> bash verzija 4.3.11(1)
<markosejic> d jutro
<jelly-home> calmpitbull: koji konkretno test i dalje radi?
<calmpitbull> date
<markosejic> ubuntu hr jos ne otvara
<calmpitbull> sada mi nista vise nije jasno….koji test je najbolji ili moram sve po redu picit
<jelly-home> svaki testira nesto drugo
<jelly-home> ako govorimo o testovima sa https://shellshocker.net/
<calmpitbull> e to i jesam 
<calmpitbull> al na prvi mi sve pise not vulnerable
<calmpitbull> znaci curl
<jelly-home> a koji pise da _je_ vulnerable?
<calmpitbull> nijedan…al ako idem po tockama onda je to exploit 4 i exploit 5
<BotaniCar> select count (*) from message where created_at < (now() - interval '90 days');
<BotaniCar>  count
<BotaniCar> --------
<BotaniCar>  146726
<BotaniCar> ups .. pardon
<BotaniCar> jelly: je, blatantna kopija funkcionalnosti. Puca mi patka, feature je super :)
<jelly-home> calmpitbull: ti su ionako manje bitni
<calmpitbull> onda gut gut …a koji su najbitniji ako smijem samo jos to pitat 
<BotaniCar> "Possibly vulnerable. This could mean that the server is not at all vulnerable, or we just couldn't detect it as being vulnerable." :)
<BotaniCar> Ksplice, majku mu staru, nisam se mogao sjetiti: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ksplice 
<jelly-home> calmpitbull: oni koji definiraju funkcije kroz environment su bitni
<jelly-home> dakle 1, 2, 3, 6
<calmpitbull> hvala hvala hvala hvala
<calmpitbull> sada idem citat sto svaki radi
<calmpitbull> hvala jos jednom
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> ti boga, novi xhat
<SilverSpace> Stigli su Ubuntu 14.04 
<SilverSpace> topic
<jelly-home> pa jesu, stigli su vec odavno 
<SilverSpace> server opet radi
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: istina 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> znaci da ga je ivoks popravio :)
<Mmike> jelly-home, bio u PBZu, nemaju kredita s fixnom kamatom u kunama :)
<Mmike> uopce nemaju kredita koji nisu vezani na euro
<Mmike> a na fixnu kamatu mi se lik nasmijao
<Mmike> ja reko, al' ima Zaba to ima - a lik mi se opet nasmije, gleda me u  oci i kaze - nema
<Mmike> reko, al' ja bio, mislmi, ima :)
<Mmike> veli lik, nesto ste vi krivo svatili, ja vas uvjeravam da nema :D
<obrut> rekoh ti ja :P
<obrut> nema sanse za to... nikakve
<jelly-home> Mmike: da ima, ja bi odmah presao 
<Mmike> veli lik da njihova stambena stedionica ima, al' nije siguran sto i kako 
<jelly-home> di su te reklame?
<Mmike> al' zaba sigurno ima stambene kredite u kunama s fixnom kamatom
<Mmike> ono, 1001%, bio u banci, razgovarao sa zenom
<Mmike> racunao dal' mi se isplati zatvorit ovaj kredit i uzet novi u kunama (ne isplati se nikako, pre malo jos imam za otplatit ovaj)
<Mmike> jelly-home, mislim na zagrebacko-ljubljanskoj, mislmi nakon sto predjes selsku u smjeru atlantskog oceana
<Mmike> al' nemrem bit 100% - cim vidim opet negdje fotkam
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ali to su kratkorocni na pet godina 
<Mmike> moguce je fakat bila stambena stedionica neka
<jelly-home> u smjeru.... ah
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ovo u zabi? ne. mosh na 30 godina uzet ako si dovoljno mlad
<Mmike> jelly-home, to bi bio zapad, al' ljudi se obicno zbune i jednostavnije je kad im kazem 'u smjeru beograda/ljubljane' ;)
<SilverSpace> ja imam na pet godina 
<SilverSpace> zaba
<Mmike> http://www.prva-stambena.hr/home/wps/wcm/connect/pss_hr/public/stambeni_krediti/stambeni_krediti
<Mmike> bilo je do 31.3.2014, pa su sad izgleda produzili do 31.12.2014
<Mmike> do 25 godina
<Mmike> s obzirom kak euro ide gore, a tek ce sad krenut gore, mozda nije lose razmisliti o 'prebacivanju' kredita, bez obzira na skoro 6-7k kuna ekstra troska
 * BotaniCar ima kunski kredit s fiksnom kamatom , skoro 4tu godinu u otplati. Stambene stedionice FTW
<Mmike> http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/munin/
<Mmike> cini se da je stroj radio svo vrijeme
<SilverSpace> netko lan kabel iscupao :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, rebootat cu, s obzirom da hr.archive jos ne pokazuje na ubuntu-hr, moze?
<SilverSpace> moze
<Mmike> eo samo da novi kelner legne
<Mmike> xed988, kaj ima na FSBu? :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, going down
<vileni> Mmike: ne zezaj mi xeda :)
<Mmike> Vigour, cek da pocnem!
<vileni> haha
 * Mmike triple-facepalms
<vileni> trebalo bi grepati logove samo za komunikaciju izmedju tebe i Vigoura
<xed988> nis,server koj ne radi ono sta zelim  :)
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<BotaniCar> \o/
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18ljLPZEfjs #kekjeovodobramjuza :) 
<datase> YouTube: Pornosonic--Unreleased 70's Porno Music (Full Album) - 0:32:13 - 77,047 views - 433 likes / 11 dislikes
<BotaniCar> "relaxed a** is a happy a**" :) 
<BotaniCar> Jebenti Hetzner, opet mi je jedan disk crk'o ; treci ove godine na istom serveru. 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, di je bed, pa imas backup?
<Mmike> a imas i HA neki, jelda?
<BotaniCar> imam, bed je u tom kaj rentaju smece od hardvera. Znas da kod njih nemas opciju da ti krepani disk zamijene novim ? Defaultno dobijes kao zamjenu neki refurbishani, a ako doplatis ~40€ dobijes refurbishani, az koji garantiraju da nema vise od X sati rada. 
<jelly> BotaniCar: $work ima storage sa 8-satnim call-to-repair ugovorom.  Krepa disk u nedjelju, tehnicar dodje i donese dva diska, oba refurbished.  Imali su 5 zamjena na skladistu i ni jedan nije novi, sve refurb
<jelly> BotaniCar: od ta dva zamjenska koja je donio, jedan odmah nije radio 
<BotaniCar> Dobar vam $vendor :) 
<jelly> ocu rec, i da imas ugovor od milju kuna, opet dobis refurb :-)
<BotaniCar> Heh :(
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> \o/ 
<BotaniCar> heh, cini se da je Centosov bash i dalje ranjiv ( samo na #7 s linka koji ste dali ) i nakon nadogradnje.
<obrut> BotaniCar: yep :)
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgfLFLRXSdI # frendovim rijecima: Kru'v te *ebo 
<datase> YouTube: Pantera - Mouth For War - Guitar Percussion Cover - 0:03:49 - 960,004 views - 14238 likes / 284 dislikes
<BotaniCar> tip je ubio gitaru
<Mmike> BotaniCar, koji cent?
<BotaniCar> 6.X 
<BotaniCar> Nadogradi svoje ako stignes, svejedno, imam 200+ paketa za azuriranje po svuda
<jelly> BotaniCar: #7 uopce nije security issue jednom kad su 1-3 rijeseni, to je obican bug
<BotaniCar> jelly: zovi ga kak hoces, ja samo znam da me abrt mailao , a od njega imam averziju :) 
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3JSbOt7CLo <- mmuch better :)
<datase> YouTube: Pantera - Mouth For War (Official Video) - 0:03:58 - 3,310,725 views - 19036 likes / 203 dislikes
<jelly> BotaniCar: mozes segfaultat shell ako mu kazes da izvrsi neki kurac koji ti navedes, big deal... onda je i ovo security: bash -c 'kill -SEGV $$'
<BotaniCar> imas pravo
<SilverSpace> glavu gore 
<BotaniCar> When i hear a "heads up" i usualy duck :) 
<jelly> \_o<
<BotaniCar> Kvak
<jelly> stigle mandarine, rastavim ih po vrecice od 5kg i bit ce spremne za sutra
<vileni> yey!
<calmpitbull> kolko love
<jelly> calmpitbull: 5kn/kg, za ovaj tjedan si okasnio ali navodno ce biti i iduci dostava
<BotaniCar> vu-hu !! :) 
<calmpitbull> pa kaj nisu 3 kn/kg
<jelly> ove su netretirane
<calmpitbull> aaaaaaaa
<BotaniCar> Jesu, negdje drugdje :) 
<jelly> korica za kolace i taj bullshit
<BotaniCar> bas citam kak su se ljudi vec uspjeli opcei na te 3kn/kg, ima majstora koji prime plovu pa najednom imaju problema u dostavi 
<BotaniCar> kak ja tipkam .. 
<jelly> ovdje je CoD
<BotaniCar> CoD FTW
<jelly> al sad sam probao nadrobit tu koricu u casu vode i napraviti vodu s okusom... i ima okus po zemlji
<BotaniCar> LOL , o, LOL 
<calmpitbull> ma nisi stavil dovoljno :)
<BotaniCar> uspio si, rezultati ne zadovoljavaju ocekivanja, ali si uspio :D
<jelly> mozda cu iducu koricu istisnut a ne nadrobit
<BotaniCar> meni se drobljenje cini kao ok nacin, i za kolace bi naribao, a ne preshao 
<BotaniCar> jelly: http://www.loseweightbyeating.com/tangerine-strawberry-infused-water/
<BotaniCar> mozda ti je losh aftertaste bio jer ti je ostalo onih bijelih vlakana gore. 
<SilverSpace> korica sa secerom jedino ok ovo kao sok truba 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: bas pojest koricu, s secerom ? 
<SilverSpace> i od naradche isto 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ne sirovu susenu 
<SilverSpace> ima na netu postupak
<jelly> cuj ljudi piju sok od lavande, koja ima jos cudnija etericna ulja i okus
<BotaniCar> bu'm te pital u subotu, kad cu imati sirovine :) 
<jelly> i Ledo Quattro Dalmacija ima sladoled od lavande
<BotaniCar> ja s lavandom perem noge :) 
<jelly> ja tjeram moljce
<BotaniCar> Nda, i to ! 
<SilverSpace> Ušećerene kore naranče
<SilverSpace> trebala bi i mandarina bit dobra 
<SilverSpace> nisam probao mandarinu 
<BotaniCar> imao sam jedno vrijeme u gazu zamotanu lavandu u autu,kao osvjezivac zraka. 2x me policija nekaj redovno zaustavljala, a kad su to vidjeli su i mene i auto izvrnuli naglavacke - izgledalo im je kao marihuana :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> lavandermen
<jelly> drugi put stavi travu kao osvjezivac, kad vec pretrazuju da nije za dzabe
<BotaniCar> jelly: ako cu tako, onda cu stavit' smotan joint odma' ; da se ne muchimo ni ja ni oni :) A i da mogu na brzinu dodatno "namirishat" prostor :)
<Mmike> tko mota joint?
<Mmike> moze meni smotat neki?
<Mmike> bas bi mi dobro doslo sad
<Mmike> da malo otupim
<Mmike> pre britak sam
<BotaniCar> Smotam ti smotku :) 
<ivoks> Mmike: je, bio sam danas na faksu
<ivoks> Mmike: mrezni kabel je krepo
<Mmike> ivoks, kul
 * Mmike je zadivljen kak taj server u biti dobro i dugo radi bez nekih kardinalnijih bedova :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, sjecas se deve? :)
<BotaniCar> deva.mob***.*
<Mmike> yup
<BotaniCar> ? Da
<BotaniCar> jos radi ? :D
<Mmike> sklepanac slozen za nikea na koji je netko instalirao linux, gore je bio cvs, pa svn pa na kraju git :)
<Mmike> ne radi vise, nema vise mobarta :)
<Mmike> al' je radio svo to vrijeme
<Mmike> stroj se ugasio kad smo se selili u klaru i onda u klari jedno 2-3 puta jer je struje nestajalo
<Mmike> preko 6 godina je radio bez ikakvih bedova
<BotaniCar> mislio sam da su ga poklonili nekom i da i dalje radi :) Server , jel :) Di je Nike sad ? 
<Mmike> isto di i budz0r i civija :)
<Mmike> u avlu
<Mmike> bio jucer s wget niksicem na pivcu kratkom, on je isto u avlu
<BotaniCar> Fin, on mi je uvijek bio simpa, mozda zato kaj je onomad sam radio svoj kefir :)
<Mmike> u, fakat!
<BotaniCar> Sad mi nedostaje EM i tvoji sendvici s cipsom i pivom :) 
<ivoks> http://www.yurock.net/wp-content/images/2011/02/Only%20in%20Russia/48.gif
<BotaniCar> cek, ovaj prvi je oborio dvojcu ? :) 
<BotaniCar> Saqmo je koka ostala netaknuta, majstor :9 
<jelly> very high, very five
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfa1/t31.0-8/10273094_622795521162234_8387661351876834693_o.jpg # volim tr^Ctoblerone k'o Drago Plecko :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/svijet/platite-nam-milijun-eura-ili-pustamo-smrtonosnu-ebolu-391353
<SilverSpace> ovo sam ocekivao 
<BotaniCar> TO ! Naplata u ##bitkojn -ima !
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/44357/kako-izgleda-zavist
<jelly> zavist nad bolovima u ledjima?
<BotaniCar> To je kao da meni netko zavidi jer imam cipele 47icu .. 
<BotaniCar> ( mislim, mora biti foot fetishista, ali inace je isto ) :D
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13EifDb4GYs
<datase> YouTube: Moby - Porcelain - 0:03:10 - 8,860,475 views - 36583 likes / 575 dislikes
<infy-> bog
<infy-> svima
<infy-> escape mi zapinje
<infy-> ala sad moran vadit vanka tipku i čistit switch
<infy-> >_<
<markosejic> d vecer
<obrut> ima li koji free program za crtanje dijagrama pod linuxom, *koji valja*, a da nije kde based ?
<markosejic> caligra
<markosejic> inkscape
<obrut> caligru nisam probao, ali sto nije inkscape "obican" program za vektorsko crtanje ?
<obrut> sto ima library hrpe elemenata i mogucnost povezivanja vezama i slicno ?
<obrut> sve ove godine sam koristio "dia", ali mi fakat vise ide na zivce, pogotovo u ovom konkretnom trenutku
<obrut> a calligra suite je izgleda "kde" bazirana :P 
<obrut> inace za onaj kde flow koji je ocito sad u caligra suiteu znam
<obrut> vidim da je i "kexi" dio calligre... to sam isprobavao u par navrata i totalno je neupotrebljivo smece
<markosejic> http://www.yworks.com/en/products_yed_download.html
<SilverSpace> obrut: libreoffice
<Kokolo> postoji li neka znacajnija razlika ako skinem standardni ubuntu i onda samo zamijenim sucelje naspram skidanja vec gotovog ubunta+mate, npr?
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno da 
<SilverSpace> osim gui 
<Kokolo> mislis na softver koji dolazi sa odredjenom distrom?
<SilverSpace> mozes biloo koji doinstalirat radit ce 
<SilverSpace> isti im je repozitori
<Kokolo> kk, thx .D
<Kokolo> instalirao sam kylin -.-
<Kokolo> u ovakvim trenucima se osjecam iznimno inteligentno 
<obrut> blago njemu...
 * obrut se nikad osjeca inteligentno
<Kokolo> pozdrav
<Kokolo> kako mogu iz guia pejstati nesto u usr folder?
<Kokolo> konkretno: pokusavam ubaciti flash u opera plug inove
<SilverSpace> Lenovo je u četvrtak i službeno zaključio 2,9 milijardi dolara vrijedan posao preuzimanja Motorola Mobilityja, kojeg je kupio od Googlea
#ubuntu-hr 2014-10-31
<calmpitbull> morgen
<BotaniCar> jutrofski 
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-rJYxBRN5I&feature=youtu.be # hej mala malena, srce si mi zavela op op op op
<datase> YouTube: Black Cat,White Cat / Wedding HQ - 0:01:54 - 88,811 views - 137 likes / 3 dislikes
<obrut> eh da... kao sto se i ocekivalo, set tinti za printer jeftinije od printera... finu lovu ubiru proizvodjaci
<obrut> jel trosi tko zamjenske tinte za HP-ove ?
<vileni> jeftinije ili skuplje?
<obrut> s/set tinti za printer jeftinije od printera/set tinti za printer SKUPLJE od printera/
<obrut> :)
<obrut> vileni: jutro je jos, sorry :)
<vileni> obrut: ma i meni je, pa gledam sto se krivo zalis :)
<vileni> koji je to printer
<obrut> HP deskjet ink advantage 3525
<obrut> vidim da kod nas ima par firmi koje prodaju zamjenske tinte
<obrut> inace mi je ok printer za po doma, ima i scanner i wifi ugradjen, sve radi preko mreze
<vileni> ja bi nesto laserskomultifunkcionalno i da ima cloud print
<obrut> sto je cloud print ? :)
<vileni> ali imam laserjet 4050 mislim
<vileni> obrut: pa onaj google cloud print, mozes iz bilocega poslati
<vileni> ne moras ga sherati po mrezi i slicno
<vileni> https://www.google.com/cloudprint/learn/
<obrut> vileni: u teoriji i ovaj moj moze biti dostupan na cijelom internetu :)
<vileni> obrut: naravno, ali ovo bi kao trebalo pojednostaviti stvari :)
<obrut> ali da tamo neki google vidi sto tko printa mi se ne svidja
<obrut> uopce mi se ne svidja koristenje bilo kakvih google ili cijih vec usluga za poslovne korisnike... za (industrijsku) spijunazu savrseno
<vileni> meni sve sto ide na printer ionako dodje preko gmaila
<obrut> znam par firmi koji cijelo poslovanje vrte na google-u... stranoj firmi
<vileni> ovo je za privatne svrhe :)
<obrut> neki im google iz nekog razloga ukine pristup dovidjenja - gotovo- kljuc u bravu
<obrut> a da ne govorim da im ima pristup u sve
<obrut> source, dokumentaciju, korespodenciju... sve
<vileni> pa tako je za bilokoju uslugu koju ti netko nudi, s tim da kod gugla sigurno znas da indeksiraju sve
<BotaniCar> obrut je mudrica, on da sve Microsoftu na cuvanje, kod njih mozes biti siguran da indeksiraju, ali i da su indeksi potrgani 
<obrut> :)
<obrut> naletio sam na jedan post di je frajer otkrio da MS na jednoj od tih cloud usluga doslovno mijenja sadrzaj uploadanih stvari
<obrut> uploadao je neki php ili koji vec kod, a ovi dodali neki kua unutra
<BotaniCar> je, dodaju neki svoj interni index. Uz to provjeravaju , navodno neinvazivno, za copyrighted materijale 
<BotaniCar> se sjeca netko di je jelly rekao da je primopredaja mandzarina ? vukovarska/ozaljska ? 
<obrut> vukovarska / nova cesta
<obrut> birtija mirage
<BotaniCar> ahh ! Kad ti dodjes ? 
<obrut> u 17h kak je bio plan :)
<obrut> da ne dodjem bas prvi i da cubim tamo :)
<BotaniCar> ahh, ja delam do 14, brijem da bu'm prvi tam 
<obrut> ja u teroriji delam do 13, u praksi cu vjerojatno bjezat 10 do 5
<BotaniCar> aj delaj iz birtije :) 
<obrut> nisam ponio laptop :)
<obrut> iako bih mogao od bilo kuda :)
<BotaniCar> ponest cu ja laptop :) 
<BotaniCar> Ako uspijem, neki dovoljno los da ne mozes raditi :) 
<BotaniCar> Ima kaj za jest' u tom miragetu ? Brijem da dolazim, s detetom i da bu mali gladan k'o vuk. Sam dobro zapamtio da je jelly rekao da su kolege mesojedi rekli da se tamo OK jede ? 
<jelly> BotaniCar: ovako: to je samo birtija, mozemo otic do Zara u Badalicevoj (prek puta hotela Laguna), tamo su cevapi bitno bolji nego na placu
<BotaniCar> jelly: necu inkomodirati ostale,ni riskirati da dobijes bruh jer nam teglis voce. Kako cu vjerojatno doci bitno ranije od ostatka ma(nda)rinaca, bu'm namiril malog, pa dosel do bertije.  Ako bas jos netko bude gladan i preselimo se , nisam nepoznat po tome da mogu pojesti dvije porcije :)
<vileni> ja sam gotov sa poslom oko 15:40 vjerojatno
<BotaniCar> Svega ti, kak bas .40 ? :) 
<vileni> 7:40 + 8h
<vileni> i naravno, taman uhvatim izlazak iz kvarta prije masivne guzve
<jelly> BotaniCar: kak oces... nama su isto skratili do 14:00, mozemo do pecenjare samo jos nisam razdijelio po 5kg vrece
<vileni> jelly: moze kontakt broj ili nesto? neznam nikoga ni kako izgleda osim Mmike 
<BotaniCar> sad kad svi zatefterimo jellya u mobitele, za 25kn sam kupio direktan pristup $providerovom istemcu </evil>
<BotaniCar> jelly: ako si ti zainteresiran za pecenjaru to mijenja stvari, nekak sam defaultao da te mesojednice ne zanimaju :) 
<jelly> ovi imaju nes za mene
<BotaniCar> vileni: vidis, Mmike je IT posvudusa vec 20 godina, njega treba koristiti kao socijalni agregator :) 
<jelly> Mmike ~ Sheldon?!?!
<BotaniCar> Sheldon+manboobs
<vileni> pa neznam, ako ne nadje neki ramstek uskoro, slabo ce to ici :)
<BotaniCar> vileni: bas si .. el te covo neki dan na biftek zvao, tebi to nije bilo to :) 
<vileni> pa nije ramstek, nije jeftino i gore negdje iznad centra je, izgubio bih 2h+ na pauzu i onda bi se ti zalio kamo idu porezni novci
<BotaniCar> Stari, da umres od gladi, ja cu se opet na nekaj zalit' :) 
<jelly> alzo u dva vjerojatno jos rade k Samoborskom Kolodvoru, koji imaju izvrsno klopu al je mjesto rupa i nemres se parkirat (Adzijina, 150m od pivnice Medvedgrad), Zar je safe bet
<vileni> meni je zubarka u adzijinoj
<BotaniCar> Ja znam samo za Romaju u Adzijinoj, sto podosta govori o meni 
<vileni> unutar 2 i pol dana samo 1.6TB prometa, nesto mi slabo skidaju torrente korisni
<vileni> *korisnici
<BotaniCar> korisnici ne skidaju beskorisne torrente , to rade njihovi klinci
<vileni> a ne, imam ja bas ove koji skidaju klincima
<vileni> i koji skidaju sebi
<vileni> i koji si dizu ratio
<jelly> BotaniCar: "Samoborskom kolodvoru" je prakticki kiosk, tam je bio stari autobusni kolodvor, za, jel, Samobor prije 40 godina.  Ali vlasnik je bio chef u Esplanadi i vani i drzi to za svoj gust
<jelly> tak da je klopa kao u boljem restacu i uvijek je guzva
<BotaniCar> <gladan> #not_planing_to_close_tag_before_reaching_tresnjevka
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=uriOsPzZGys
<datase> YouTube: Laurent Garnier - It's Just Musik - Live À Pleyel - 2:09:41 - 34,012 views - 298 likes / 3 dislikes
<Hrki> decki, kak stojite sa excellom? :D
<BotaniCar> Mrzim ga. 
<Hrki> a dal ga znas? :))
<BotaniCar> Kak ces mrziti nesto sto ne poznajes ?
<BotaniCar> OK, povlacim pitanje
<Hrki> ;)
<Hrki> ma gle, imam jedan X-Y scatter dijagram
<Hrki> imas volje pogledati, treba mi dvije stvari ako znas
<BotaniCar> Ah, jos tamburas po istom ? :) Mogu ti pogledati, ali ako je ista stvar o kojoj smo vec pricali, nisam siguran da ti znam pomoci 
<vileni> upravo sam vidio excel tablicu od 560mb
<vileni> grozno
<BotaniCar> vileni: ako imas dovoljno jak serv^Cstroj da ti to otvori, nije bed :) 
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> nakon metar dana tek sad sam slucajno otkrio zastpo mi ista aplikacija ne radi isto na dva razlicita racunala 
<BotaniCar> i ? 
<SilverSpace> iste postavke sve isto 
<SilverSpace> bezveze slucajno misem proso preko tray i kotacicem pokrenuo to sto mi nije radilo 
<SilverSpace> nisam ni znao za to a ja uporno trazim po config datoteci 
<BotaniCar> Moram priznati da nisam izvukao bit. Koja je bila razlika zbog koje se stvar nije ponasala isto ?
<SilverSpace> System Load Indicator
<SilverSpace> prikazuje graficiki i mozes prelistat i tekstualno sve opcije 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: doruse to tebe ni ne kaci kad ne koristis unity
<SilverSpace> aga
<BotaniCar> Ja na ubuntujcu koristim unity. 
<SilverSpace> ma da
<BotaniCar> Doduse, cesce sam na debianu nego na njemu, ako vec mogu birati
<SilverSpace> super je sad na biciklu vani 
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj se sad znojim kad sam uso u stan
<SilverSpace> fakat 14.10 puno bolje radi na atomu od 14.04
<BotaniCar> imas pojma kad lubuntu baziran na 14.10 dolazi ?
<BotaniCar> o, pa vec ima :) S svim kasnim :( 
<jelly> zato sto ne pise u topiku pa nisi primijetio
<BotaniCar> cekam iduci netsplit, ima da napravim takeover i u topic stavim windows 93 ( http://www.windows93.net/ )
<BotaniCar> "Totaly not a virus.Trust me im a dolphin.exe" :) 
<Hrki> BotaniCar: druga je stvar
<Hrki> vidjet ces
<Hrki> sorry, malo kasnim 
<BotaniCar> Hrki: mozes, ali je rucni rad: http://excel.tips.net/T003503_Labeling_X-Y_Scatter_Plots.html
<obrut> BotaniCar .. jelly ... kam i kad cete onda danas ? :) koji je plan kretanja, mozda bih vas uhvatio isto ranije..
<BotaniCar> obrut: mogu samo garantirati da cu u 17 biti u bertiji, krecem s Kozjaka u 14 h prema tresnjevci pa mi vjera u promet brani da ista s ikim dogovorim dok se actuaqly ne dovezem :) 
<BotaniCar> Mogu te cimnut, skup s jellyem, ako dodjem ranije, pa da odemo nekaj gricnut.
<BotaniCar> Tebe je zahvalno zvat' na klopu jer nikaj ne smijes ni pogledati :9
<SilverSpace> uh riba 
<obrut> SilverSpace: nisam izdrzao, gricnuo sam malo zubatca :P
<jelly> obrut: racunam da kad BotaniCar stigne, 14-15h? prvo u Zar (Badaliceva 19, street vju: http://tinyurl.com/pecenjara-zar) pa se vrnemo natrag do mjesta sastanka (street vju: http://tinyurl.com/kafic-mirage)
<obrut> jelly: super ! onda vas uhvatim na jednom od ta dva mjesta... ionako cu prije jos obavit neki shopping u linksu, mozda protisu pa cu se muvat
<BotaniCar> Kul, ja dizem slusalicu cim se sparkam na parkingu od platza. 
<BotaniCar> Ne znam samo di je onaj cloudmeister mmike, kaj mislite bu zaboravil doci ? Ne morate odgovarati, idem ga zvat' :) 
<vileni> jelly: to onaj na uglu prekoputa parkinga?
<vileni> mirage jel
<obrut> BotaniCar: master je negdje u oblacima :) nema kontakta s zemljom :)
<jelly> vileni: da
<BotaniCar> obrut: ocito nema kontakta ni s mobitelom, ne jkavlja se :) Dodje mi da napravim pravu frku i nazovem mu bolju polovicu :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: kod mene som fileti 
<BotaniCar> Veli MrkiMile da je cijeli dan u autu pa ga nema na IRCu, ali da nas voli i da ce doci jesti/piti/platiti naruceno :D
<BotaniCar> ( jedan dio ovog sam izmislio, birajte koji ) 
<jelly> ne voli nas?
<jelly> ali platit ce nevertheless
<BotaniCar> :) *BINGO* :)
<SilverSpace> no da
<BotaniCar> idem se vozit' \o/
<jelly> a sad sam i ja gladan
<BotaniCar> Pa, ne bush sit isao na klopu :)
<BotaniCar> Jedi! Ne bi hvala, sith sam :)
<Mmike> jelly, sorry
<Mmike> dete bolesno pa skakanja po doktorima, krvovadiocima, papirostampaocima
<Mmike> jebo taj vrtic
<Mmike> mislim da idem na tetu cuvalicu makar moro jest sir i makarone dok ovaj ne naraste
<Mmike> jelly, koji je dil?
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/s720x720/10702185_10205208116503907_8932846878018651643_n.jpg?oh=021b59993a97c5ea5860373176271dca&oe=54F094DE&__gda__=1423549479_21d17a9ded0d8e651dbb4a75fecd4533
<SilverSpace> lol
<Mmike> i mene nasmijalo full :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: netjak je iso sa dvije godine tek u vrtic
<Mmike> SilverSpace, tko ga je cuvao?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: malo ti slici :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: baka 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kul!
<jelly> Mmike: ceka'ce na balkonu dok ne stignes pokupit, ili mogu uvalit' Botu ako se s njim cesce nadjes
<Mmike> SilverSpace, bil' baka cuvala moje dete za naknadu? :)
<Mmike> jelly, moze, al' bi ja mozda ipak dosao, pa me fillaj in i oko toga, ak nije bed :)
<Mmike> s/bi/bih
<jelly> Mmike: ili cu ih pojesti!
<Mmike> jelly, jed', al', tko ce to platit' ?
<Mmike> (salim se, nemoj ih jest, ja ih hocu jest da osujetim prehlade!)
<jelly> deal: racunam da kad BotaniCar stigne, 14-15h? prvo u Zar (Badaliceva 19, street vju: http://tinyurl.com/pecenjara-zar) pa se vrnemo natrag do mjesta sastanka (street vju: http://tinyurl.com/kafic-mirage)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nemre vise ostarila :) inace imala sestra srece kaj nije bio podlezan bolestima 
<Mmike> u, zar
<Mmike> nelose
<jelly> HAJLAJT PARADA Mmike, obrut, vileni, BotaniCar: racunam da kad BotaniCar stigne, 14-15h? prvo u Zar (Badaliceva 19, street vju: http://tinyurl.com/pecenjara-zar) pa se vrnemo natrag do mjesta sastanka (street vju: http://tinyurl.com/kafic-mirage)
<jelly> dosta je rada, moram pretakat mandarine u manje vrecice
<Mmike> ok, neznam dal' cu stic do 15 u zar, al' ak dodjem do 15:40 vi cete taman bit gotovi
<Mmike> moram i radit nest danas, iako se cini da cu nocas radit do dugo u noc :/
<Mmike> igustin, PING!
<Mmike> jelly, miraz je tamo kod tresnjevackog placa, rajt? 
<Mmike> a zar je kod hotela laguna?
<markosejic> d dan
<jelly-home> Mmike: oba puta tocno
<vileni> kad ste otprilike u mirazu?
<Mmike> jaizza, zakaj ja nemrem ispisat promet po racunu filtriran samo po recimo pozivu na broj?
<Mmike> ili bar exportat promet, makar i u xls, pa da mogu to doma?
<jelly-home> vileni: kad Bot stigne ovdje (= Mirage) pa jos 10 minuta, al koliko sam shvatio na cesti je ludnica pa je tesko reci
<vileni> sta nije hrana prvo? :)
<Mmike> jelly, jel' ti poslo lik glymps kaki?
<jelly-home> Mmike: glymps? ne
<Mmike> konj
<jelly-home> kaeto glymps za pocetak
<Mmike> phone app - netko ti posalje glymps (glympse?) i onda ti na mapi vidis di je on
<Mmike> njegov mob salje GPS koooordinate di se nalazi na glimps server a app na tvom phoneteu cita to sa servera i eto tako fino
<jelly-home> a NSA
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> koristis android/iphone
<Mmike> sto znaci da si vec NSA-ready :)
<jelly-too> I tabletić isto
<markosejic> kako me ovaj moj mobitel zivcira
<markosejic> stalno je puna memorija
<markosejic> i izbaci da je puna memorija i pocne stekati
<markosejic> definitivno moram nabaviti drugi telefon ovaj ima pre malo memorije
<markosejic> interne
<SilverSpace> za kaj ce ti memorija
<markosejic> uvijek kad ima neki update puni internu memoriju i ne moze se prebaciti na karticu
<jelly-home> ah, interni flash
<SilverSpace> aha flash
<jelly-home> ak imas roota gore mozes krpati sa Link2SD
<SilverSpace> da to mi nikada nije jasno kad stave malo flasa
<markosejic> imam 75 mb interne
<SilverSpace> ah
<SilverSpace> neki stari mob
<markosejic> samsung gt-s5570i
<SilverSpace> doduse ni meni 1G nije dosta
<jelly-too> A
<jelly-too> Alright, sad sam mobilan
<jelly-home> koja je ovo lijeva ip adresa
<api984> dan
<jelly-too> Bot je stigao, znaci za 15 min smo u Zaru
<Mmike> rba ima export prometa po racunu - i dobijes zdrkani xls za koji se netko sigurno jako potrudio da ga tak uredi
<Mmike> al' je beskoristan 
<Mmike> jelly, ack, znaci za sat vremena ste gotovi sa zarom
<Mmike> jelly-too, jedete tamo, ili samo cugica?
<Mmike> obrut, kaj ti? vileni, kaj ti?
<Mmike> oho? Vigour je izostao ovaj put :D
<vileni> Mmike: tu sam
<Mmike> vileni, jesi li? :)
<vileni> ali ne jedem ja, jeo sam vec
<vileni> samo neznam da li da dodjem u zar ili mirage
<Mmike> aha, znaci oni su isli jest?
<vileni> pa koliko sam skuzio da
<Mmike> pa ja bi doso u zar mrknut makar mazalicu s nogu i onda u miraz
<vileni> cudim se da ih vec ne cekas tamo
<Mmike> nemam vremena sad sjedit na mega-petak-rucku
<Mmike> jbg, dete se razbolilo pa nisam cijelo jutro na poslu bio
<vileni> pa nemam ni ja :)
<Mmike> aj, ti radis za drzavnu firmu :)
<vileni> radim, ali posteno
<vileni> :D
<Mmike> indeed
<vileni> Mmike: kojom ti putanjom ides
<vileni> i kad
<Mmike> vileni, pa za jedno 15ak minuta cu krenit, sam da mi se deploya kurac pa da vidim kaj sam sad sjebo
<Mmike> zagrebacka, pa se provlacim kroz rudes, i ispadam tam negdje na zagrorsku prema krapinskoj
<vileni> uf :)
<vileni> uopce mi ne fale te ceste
<Mmike> e, a danas
<Mmike> do podneva sam morao stic doznake pokupit onda ih odnjet na drugi kraj grada
<Mmike> brijem da je prosjecna potrosnja bila oko 35 litara
<Mmike> stalno 2ga/3ca
<Mmike> i znas kaj - temperatura preko 12C, i auto tak fino lezi :) 
<Mmike> jednom se murija skoro zabila u mene
<Mmike> ajde juju izjujuiziraj jebem ti sve
<vileni> eto, i sam kazes da agresivno vozis
<Mmike> kad nuzda natjera
<Mmike> inace se fakat vozim k'o penzija
<Mmike> pogotovo kad je dete iza
<vileni> ajd, gasi to i idemo :)
<Mmike>         agent-state-info: 'hook failed: "replica-set-relation-changed"'
<Mmike> sigurno zbog neke glupe syntax greske
<Mmike> debugiranje juju charmova je fakin napoorno
<Mmike> 2014-10-30 13:35:16 INFO replica-set-relation-changed     juju_lag("   my_replicaset_master: %s" % my_replicaset_master)
<Mmike> 2014-10-30 13:35:16 INFO replica-set-relation-changed NameError: global name 'juju_lag' is not defined
<Mmike> eto na
<Mmike> juju_log, a ne juju_lag
<Mmike> tak je to kad se u vimu programira :/
<Mmike> Vigour, idem
<Mmike> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Mmike> vileni, krecem
<Mmike> dobio direktivu od zene da donesem za jest
<vileni> ok, idem i ja
<jelly-too> Gužva tu u Žaru
<jelly-too> Imamo stol za 4, a dalje sta bude
<hbogner> pozdrav
<markosejic> d dan
<ivoks> samo u hrvatskoj
<ivoks> u 14:45 ulice zakrcene autima, svi idu doma
<ivoks> zasto?
<ivoks> jer je sutra praznik
<ivoks> ne kuzim, pa sutra je praznik
<ivoks> zasto danas svi idu ranije doma?
<SilverSpace> jel je sutra praznik
<SilverSpace> socijalisticka ostavstina 
<markosejic> ja moram ostati u Zg
<ivoks> ja moram u paris
<SilverSpace> kad sam radio u ini petak je bio sportski dan i nista s nije radilo 
<SilverSpace> igrao se stolni tenis sah kartalo ... amer koji je radio za inu donio golg palice
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> golf*
<ivoks> hrvatska se usprotivila EU
<ivoks> svi u EU su glasali za, a mi jedini protiv
<ivoks> rijec je bila o zabrani uporabe plasticnih vrecica
<ivoks> vele nasi kako su htjeli zastititi domace proizvodjace plasticnih vrecica
<ivoks> koji teski komunizam u glavi
<api984> dan
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jel se zna tko je to glasao koji su to likovi 
<jelly-home> mandarine: isporucene
<jelly-home> ivoks: ne zato sto je sutra praznik, nego sto treba kupovati opremu za groblje na "vrijeme" tj. u zadnji tren
<jelly-home> nisam sretan s ovim systemd-om
<markosejic> d vecer
<jelly-home> cool stuff: fsck traje paralelno s dizanjem sistema, i mozes se ulogirati dok fsck ne-kriticnog fs-a jos nije gotov i fs nije montiran
<jelly-home> uncool stuff: fsck pukne zbog greske, i djubre mi na kraju mounta fs sa greskom, i mounta ga read-write
<obrut> jelly-home: prva kila vec rijesena :)
<jelly-home> pih
<jelly-home> openchange izgleda jbno, bar na papiru
<jelly-home> protocol support, bez plugina za outlook, samba5 backend, sogo activesync frontend, sve radi ko da imas iksčejnđ, a friiii
<jelly-home> samba4 *
<jelly-home> i jos imaju pakete za debian 6 i centos 6
<jelly-home> i buntu 12.04
<calmpitbull> vecer
<VjetarSaSunca> Kakva noć!
<calmpitbull> noc grub rescue
#ubuntu-hr 2014-11-01
<markosejic> d jutro
<calmpitbull> dobar dan
<markosejic> calmpitbull: jutro
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<markosejic> vlado2 pozz
<Vlado9A3CY> ode marko :)
<markosejic> d dan
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace>  
<gost4> Bok
<BotoMlat> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qh4mVhzwVHw&list=RDWbNvcEzoCvw#t=61
<datase> YouTube: Frenkie - Bruce Lee Rap - 0:03:59 - 853,545 views - 2717 likes / 59 dislikes
<BotoMlat> \o/
<SilverSpace> ha
<BotoMlat> ziv'jo silver
<SilverSpace> dan i tebi ljepi
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/ovako-to-izgleda-kad-amerikanci-prvi-put-probaju-hranu-s-balkana/781258.aspx
<jelly-home> koj mi djavo bi da sam isao gledati komentare, samo poglupim
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> cudna je ova F1 u 19h bas cudna 
<SilverSpace> a utrka sutra u 21h 
<jelly-home> Amerika, nije samo rad i znoj
<jelly-home> lijepo vrijeme
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> super mi je ova startna ravnina 
<VjetarSaSunca> Jutar
<Vlado9A3CY> vecer VjetarSaSunca 
<VjetarSaSunca> Bok Vlado
<Vlado9A3CY> idem probati opera irc chat... brb
#ubuntu-hr 2014-11-02
<markosejic> d jutro
<Vlado9A3CY> hell o world
<SilverSpace> bas je bezveze f1 u 21h
<Mmike> SilverSpace, zakaj?
<Mmike> taman dete zaspi
<obrut> inception je moguc !  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eV5K4BICr6w
<datase> YouTube: The Road to Mont-Blanc - 0:13:33 - 60,734 views - 444 likes / 2 dislikes
<obrut> eto, ideja je posijana :P
<obrut> par tih prijevoja sam vec vozio :) tri cak u jednoj voznji
<SilverSpace> Mmike: dugo za cekati :)
<SilverSpace> najljepse je u 13 ili 14 h taman iza rucka laganini 
<hbogner> http://www.jutarnji.hr/-radimo-u-hrvatskoj--zaradujemo-u-svijetu-/1232772/
<SilverSpace> http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/znanost/357025/Zasto-sve-vise-mladih-iz-RH-studira-u-BiH.html
<Mmike> jeboga hamliton
<SilverSpace> kaj
<SilverSpace> u ovoj f1 vise ne mozes uzivati ni da odvrnes zvuk do kraja 
<SilverSpace> opet nista na kladi nece crknut hamiltonu auto 
#ubuntu-hr 2015-10-26
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> prakticki ne moram danas raditi
<ivoks> jedva gledam, ali proci ce to
<BotaniCar> jelly: ti si rekao da su u srijedu mandarine ?
<vileni> jutro
<jelly> BotaniCar: navodno u utorak, al danas ce se vise znati
<Mmike> like, sutra?
<jelly> da
<Mmike> kul :)
<dodobas> yutro
<BotaniCar> Hurr durr, sutra necu moci, imam djecji rodjendan u igraonici City centra :) 
<BotaniCar> jelly: mosh ubrat robu umjesto mene pa da se vidimo u srijedu, ako dostava bude u utorak ? 
<BotaniCar> #onokad zaboravis kak ti se zove komponenta koja salje netflow podatke :)
<BotaniCar> %$#$%"# softflowd 
<Mmike> http://computer.show/
<vileni> BotaniCar: kako si zadovoljan sa tim? ja jos nisam deployao izvan testnog
<BotaniCar> vileni: zapravo ne znam kak' sam kapacitirao bandwith/QoS prije toga
<BotaniCar> plus kaj se palim na grafice 
<Mmike> taman sam htio rec da je linode super
<Mmike> kad li
<Mmike> imaju onaj neki longview pimpek
<Mmike> koji instaliras tak da curlas  bash skriptu s njihovog servera i onda ona sve napravi
<Mmike> i sad ja curlnem skriptu a skripta veli 'your token has expired' blabla
<Mmike> a veli meni support: hm, probajte s wgetom
<Mmike> e, pa, reko
<vileni> task ftw http://taskwarrior.org/
<dodobas> Mmike: pa bolje to nego da su ti rekli... druže imas telnet ... spoji se pa 'pričaj' http :
<Mmike> dodobas: kak je to bolje, molim te?
<Mmike> lik ne kuzi da curl i wget rade isti kufer u ovom kontekstu
<dodobas> kazu da je 'sarkazam' koncept koji razumiju i majmuni :P
<obrut> hihi :)
<Mmike> vidim, dosadno ti je na poslu :)
<dodobas> pa... razmisljam o tome kako studente 'nagovorit' da rade domace zadace ..
<dodobas> i pisem vjezbe za danas... onako... da mi se to bas radi... pa i ne
<dodobas> treba mi neki promjer zasto je 'dict' koristan u pythonu
<obrut> promjer ? :) fi ? :)
<dodobas> obrut: da, promjer :)
<dodobas> sta nema neka .... aplikacija / servis za OPGove... ono trznica like... distribucija i prodaja ?
<weshmashian> mornin'
<Mmike> dodobas: reci im da implementiraju dict s dvije liste
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kaj velis na trkanje?
<SilverSpace> jucer motoGP puno bolje od f1 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: sezona je dosadna
<BotaniCar> dodobas: ima. Linkam ako nadjem URL u arhivi.
<SilverSpace> muka mi je danas 
<SilverSpace> gemisti i kotlovina 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ma ok, sezona
<Mmike> SilverSpace: al' utrka jucer
<Mmike> opce nije losa
<Mmike> kad gume nemaju grip, odmah je zanimljivo
<SilverSpace> ne idem vise kod pijanaca 
<Mmike> k'o u 70tima :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: sezona je bila predvidljiva i prije nek je pocela
<SilverSpace> tak da nije bas zanimljivo 
<SilverSpace> pojedine trke 
<Mmike> pa o tom pricam
<Mmike> o pojedinoj trci
<Mmike> specificno - jucerasnjoj trci :)
<SilverSpace> ali motoGP je ovu sezonu bio jeben i jos se nezna prvak odlucuje zadnja utrka
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jucer kisa zakuhala 
<Mmike> dada
<Mmike> steta sto nije opet pala malo pred kraj
<SilverSpace> sve u svemu jucer bila ok utrka
<Mmike> je, zao mi je sto je hamliton postao prvak
<SilverSpace> mada predvidljiva
<SilverSpace> mecke su nenadjebive
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa tko ce drugi 
<SilverSpace> trebao je jos na pola sezone biti prvak
<SilverSpace> siguran sam da bi vettel sa ovom meckom vec odavno bio prvi 
<Mmike> si vidio kak su meklareni 'proradili'? :)
<Mmike> odlican je mali verstappen isto bio
<SilverSpace> Mmike: koristis Croatia On Demand za kodi 
<BotaniCar> E, ima za Kodi neki ku'ac koji bi sluzio kao torrent searcher/streamer ( namjesto pokojnog popcorna ) ?
<SilverSpace> genesis
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/udC6Ew
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: jebes popcorn
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: zakaj ? Dobio sam ljepuskasto sucelje s "poster" prikazom filmova/serija , mogucnost pretrage i gledaj-dok-skidas nacin koristenja. Mogu to kako u kodiju osposobiti ?
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kad slozis library sve ti fino sam updejta sto stavis u svoe favorite skida titlove cekira sto pogledas itd
<SilverSpace> malo posla ali isplati se
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: poanta popcorna je da nemam svoj library ( i time nista inkriminirajuce) nego mi library hosta on. No, taj dio nije ni bitan, ima li nacina Kodiju reci da indeksira,kajaznam,piratebay movies sekciju i da mi da da gledam u isto vrijeme dok skida ?
<SilverSpace> zasto bi skidao 
<BotaniCar> OK, cjepidlako, dva reda prije sam pitao za striming i odjebao si me, sad te i skidanje muci :) Da probam opet, jel mogu kak s kodijem strimati torrent koji nisam vec downloadao i smjestio u library ? :D
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: trebao bi navratiti kod mene :)
<BotaniCar> S detetom, ili bez ? Mislim, ako idemo na ku**e i rakiju, dolazim sam ! :) Samo ces me se nacekati u tom slucaju :D 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> mozes kak hoces
<BotaniCar> Kaj cemo delat' ? :) 
<SilverSpace> naucit cu te kak koristit kodi :P
<BotaniCar> Da li to znaci da se ono sto sam pitao moze napraviti ? Koji addon mi treba ?
<SilverSpace> ima vise
<SilverSpace> njih 
<BotaniCar> Pa de neki naziv, cem probam !
<SilverSpace> ovisi kaj u tom trenutku hoces
<SilverSpace> genesis ti je osnovni 
<BotaniCar> Ocu indeks svih filmova s nekog torrent sajta, da kliknem i gledam :) 
<BotaniCar> ToMiReci ljubnem te u chelo oroseno ! :) 
<SilverSpace> https://youtu.be/viP6hgNY9Dg?t=3m15s
<datase> YouTube: How to Install GENESIS for Kodi/XBMC 2015 (Watch Movies and TV Shows for FREE!) - 0:04:50 - 165795 views - 298 likes / 40 dislikes
<BotaniCar> Sve 5, bu'm se snasao, nisam znao kaj trebam traziti :) FalaLepa ! 
<SilverSpace> ima par fora kaj treba znat za lakse koristenje 
<SilverSpace> odoh van na sunce
<vileni> BotaniCar: pa nije bas da nisi inkriminiran, afaik popcorn je skidao lokalno film i ostavljao ga tamo :)
<pkiller> vileni: kad bi ugasio klijent ga je izbrisao
<pkiller> mogao si u postavkama odabrati da ga ne briše
<vileni> pkiller: stvarno? meni na windowsima nije to radio
<vileni> mozda mi je default bilo da ne brise
<pkiller> inače je default da briše :)
<dodobas> BotaniCar: ajd ako nadjes ... 
<pkiller> možda starija verzija
<dodobas> ovo sto ja nalazim i nije bas nesto
<vileni> u svakom slucaju, prestao sam ga koristiti
<pkiller> ali ovih dana umire popcorn
<pkiller> vileni svakako bi ga prestao koristiti :)
<pkiller> meni kad ne bi uspio playat neki video išao bi na one online link agregatore i gledaš online u browseru.... samo bez adblocka nema šanse :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ne, kaj je to? 
<BotaniCar> vileni: imao si kvacl kojim si definirao da li da po gledanju ostavi materijal na disku ili ne 
<BotaniCar> dodobas: ti pomaze http://www.etrznica.hr ? Na to sam mislio
<dodobas> hmm, budem pogledao
<dodobas> ono sto je mene uvijek zanimalo... da se dogovorimo... i onda pregovaramo s nekom 'kumicom/babom' o cijeni
<dodobas> tipa... nas 5 treba 50kg paradajza... babi se da avans. ... ona uzgoji... mi otkupimo ... svi zadovoljni
<dodobas> a u medjuvremenu imaju neki 'checkpointovi' gdje se provjerava sto baba radi...
<dodobas> da se babi tablet... da ukucava progress :)
<Mmike> postgres?
<Mmike> mogu i ja ? :D
<Mmike> dodobas: slicno nesh sam ja u amerki radio kad sam prvi put bio
<Mmike> zena je miala cvjecarnicu
<Mmike> i imala popis ekipe koji su 'njeni'
<Mmike> i sve datume, godisnjice, rodjendane, ovo ono
<Mmike> i onda je znala za svaki tjedan koliko joj cvijeca
<dodobas> treba razraditi, i gotovo sigurno ima neki 'zakon' s kojim se treba snaći... tipa da OPG/baba ne može prodavati svoj proizvode preko interneta
<Mmike> zast nebi smijo?
<Mmike> osim toga, to je problem OPGa
<dodobas> pa samo kazem....
<dodobas> pogledaj njuskalo ... da samo tamo organiziras sto se sve nudi i potrazuje ...
<dodobas> (domaci proizvodi, jel...)
<BotaniCar> dodobas: ja sam uvjeren da to njuskalo ekipi nebi odgovaralo, ima more prekupaca.Da to sistematiziras, ocas bi se skuzili pravi izvori robe.
<BotaniCar> dodobas: i, slobodan si kontaktirati bilo koji OPG s te trazilice, imaju kontakte, siguran sam da bi vecini bilo drago da unaprijed proda dio robe
<dodobas> BotaniCar: a ono, ti bi brzo ispali... iz socijalne mreze...
<BotaniCar> Pa to velim, a kako portal bere paru od ukupnog prometa, nisam siguran ni da bi njima odgovaralo 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: da, vjerujem da mozes, samo aj to organizirat... pratit...
<dodobas> ono znas... uslika biljku i pošalje updejt
<BotaniCar> dodobas: a sto imas pratit u slucaju svojih paradajza ? Trazis, pogodis se za pare, uzmes. 
<BotaniCar> dodobas: meni je obicno u interesu imati sto manje angazmana u nekom procesu, hebe mi se dal' je biljka visoka pedalj ili tri, ja bi 50kg paradajza na dogovoreni datum :)
<dodobas> BotaniCar: pa upravo tako ... ti oznaci sto, koliko i kada ...
<dodobas> servis organizira ostalo ...
<dodobas> i ponudi cijenu... ako je veca kolicina... i cijena je manja ... 
<dodobas> baba je tako svejedno jel ima jednu il dve gredice paradajza...
<dodobas> treba nam... organizator baba...
<jelly> ha, mandarine stigle dan ranije nego predviđeno
<BotaniCar> jelly: kaj to znaci za primopredaju ? Ja sam sutra u offu, imam djecji rodjendan :) Mo'sh ti to kak' pokupiti i sacuvati do srijede ?
<SilverSpace> bas je dobro vani 
<SilverSpace> treba svaku priliku koristiti
<SilverSpace> jos dok je ovakvo
<obrut> vani je prezakon
<obrut> mi bili na velebitu za vikend, gustali ko prasci
<obrut> sad cekam frenda da me pokupi, idemo isprobat kajak na jarun :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: uzmi pojas za spasavanje
<obrut> nisam jos nabavio prsluk, al drzacu se obale :)
<SilverSpace> mi imamo kanu plasticni na kupi 
<obrut> odnosno frendovog kajaka :)
<SilverSpace> samo rade uzmemo kupski cameac i yamahu 9 konja :)
<SilverSpace> stari se pa je tesko veslati
<obrut> pa gust i je u veslanju :)
<SilverSpace> je dok smo bili mladi 
<SilverSpace> prije 25 g uzvodno nas dva drzali smo tomos 4 tak da nas nije mogo prestici 
<SilverSpace> u tom kanuu
<SilverSpace> Mmike: stavi si to super je stvar
<SilverSpace> lonjsko polje citavo prekrstarili 
<SilverSpace> kad je bila voda u njemu 
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: mislio sam se nać u četvrtak osim ak netko želi čim čim prije
<jelly> slatke su i fine
 * jelly gricka koricu
<BotaniCar> jelly: cetvrtak sounds fabulous ! ( obavezni meme: http://s2.quickmeme.com/img/36/36cab89416ead97eada08527ada5186950065f4cc47317d2ee365b32e764c0ad.jpg )
<jelly> ha, absolutely fabulous
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kaj kaj?
<vileni> cetvrtak u 18 na starom mjestu?
<Mmike> eh, cevrtak :(
 * Mmike ima sastanke tad
<Mmike> do kad cete pit?
<vileni> dok nas ne istjeraju iz birtije
<vileni> ili zene nazovu
<Mmike> HO
<Mmike> nema sastanka,a sastankatori su u tookiju :)
<Mmike> moze onda i ranije!
<Mmike> :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj kaj 
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/udC6Ew
<Mmike> Sicek
<Mmike> idem doma
<SilverSpace> pa de si 
<jelly> ko se sjeća sinhronizacije Danger Mouse (Dar-mar Holmsa): Trpimire, sad smo ga nagrabusili
<jelly> relay=trpimir.mup.hr[213.147.100.27]:25
<sky_> pozdrav evo me opet sa par pitanja
<sky_> ima li koga
<sky_> Može li mi netko preporučiti linux program kojim mogu napraviti butabilni instalacijski USB disk- Probao sam Rufus na win, UNetbootin i USB Startup Disk Creator na Lin i razočarao se-
<SilverSpace> sky_: pa imas unutar ubuntu 
<sky_> UNetbootin je na USB stavio 70-tak MB. Rufus nije htio pokrenuti instalaciju a USB Startup Disk Creator nisam mogao skinuti sa interneta.
<SilverSpace> imas unutar ubuntu 
<sky_> imam kubuntu
<sky_> reci gdje
<SilverSpace> uh kubuntu vjerovatno i on ima 
<sky_> da to je stara distribucija kubuntu
<sky_> iz 2008
<SilverSpace> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/creating-a-kubuntu-live-usb-from-cd/
<SilverSpace> uh
<SilverSpace> prastaro
<sky_> kubuntu 8. 04
<sky_> nego
<sky_> ja nebih lLIVE LINUX
<sky_> NEGO MI TREBA DA MOGU POKRENUTI INSTALACIJU I INSTALIRATI GA NA DISK
<SilverSpace> pa to ti je to 
<sky_> ok
<sky_> još jedno pitanje
<SilverSpace> iz iso kreiras usb boot
<sky_> kako formatirati USB stick na linuxu
<SilverSpace> imas gparted
<SilverSpace> ne znam kako se zove na kubuntu
<SilverSpace> https://www.kde.org/applications/system/kdepartitionmanager/
<sky___> tu sam
<sky___> nisam otvorio link a nešto mi se dogodilo sa ircom pa bih zamolio još jednom taj link
<SilverSpace> https://www.kde.org/applications/system/kdepartitionmanager/
<sky___> hvala
<SilverSpace> vecera 
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/G12Zvch
<jelly> erection machine.  sfw.
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/MKFTkXK huh, postoji bmw jedinica?
<vileni> jelly: jos gore, postoji i bmw 4
<vileni> a serija 1 je vec duze vrijeme tu, coupe verzija je cak i zanimljiva
<CrazyLemon> ima i dvojka..m2 :)
#ubuntu-hr 2015-10-27
<VjetarSaSunca> jutar
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> nakon petog reboota ubuntu se digo
<jelly> kome se digo
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/JIvuoP
<SilverSpace> jelly: svakom pravom muskarcu :)
<BotaniCar> #onokad ti generiranje 2048b certifikata traje uru i pol :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> psmtr vSphere/VMware etc
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ma daj zezas se
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: embeded device , minimalni resursi, jbg :) 
<Mmike> jelly: boli me glava, boli me noga, a nit ja nisam dobro (c) Trpimir :D
<jelly> Mmike, BotaniCar, hb<Tab>, vileni, obrut-drugi-tjedan: četvrtak 17:00 Mirage (Vukovarska/Nova cesta kaf)?
<BotaniCar> ACK,FIN
<jelly> VjetarSaSunca: sto te muci sa vSfirom
<Mmike> jelly: drugi tjedan?/
<jelly> Mmike: ovaj tjedan
<Mmike> ovaj tjedan je drugi tjedan proslom tjednu!
<Mmike> jelly: ack, vidimo se
<jelly> Mmike: 29.10.
<Mmike> jelly: :D
<Mmike> noted :)
<BotaniCar> *giggle*
<jelly> piše i na linku
<jelly> lako se zapamtiti: mjesec dana prije 29.11.
<BotaniCar> E, kaj para moram ponest' ? Koliko sam opce narucio ? 
 * BotaniCar nish ne zna zadnja dva tjedna :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar: pise na linku u topiku
<jelly> :-D
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: iz*ebo sam se sinoć s kombinacijom vCenter, ESXi Windows client, debian virtualka
<jelly> VjetarSaSunca: kaaj pa to radi superiska
<BotaniCar> jelly: ti si car. 
<jelly> ne ja sam jelly, ti si .*Car
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: da, "meni radi" (TM) :)
<jelly> Meni Radi™ i svima ga preporučujem :-)
<jelly> pogotovo s fat clientom, a ne onim flash smećem koje radi samo pod windowsima i ponekad u chrome u buntu
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: promijenim rezoluciju ekrana u Grub configu i smrzne se debian virtualka kod boota
<jelly> er... zasto bi mijenjao rezoluciju
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: kojim flash smećem?
<jelly> VjetarSaSunca: official client je sad flash web na ESX-u 
<jelly> za 5.5 6.0 jedino kroz njega mozes vidit i podesit sve fičure
<jelly> i svi korisnici ga mrze jer je spor i ružan
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: flash? web ? to preko vmwaretovo sajta?
<jelly> ne, preko ESX hosta na nekom portu
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: ja dignuh vCenter server za potpunu kontrolu
<jelly> pardon, preko vCentra na nekom portu.  9443 ovdje
<VjetarSaSunca> eh
<VjetarSaSunca> vCenter nije flash već java koliko mi se čini
<jelly> flash buraz
<VjetarSaSunca> uglavnom strava, i nije free
<jelly> zašto bi bio free
<VjetarSaSunca> Zato Å¡to ESXi ima free license i zato Å¡to je "fat client" free
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: ali da, kriplajmo opcije za jeftine smrtnike :)
<BotaniCar> jesam vam vec rekao kak je nfsen super ? Super je :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: s time da je vCenter sve samo ne "klijent"
<VjetarSaSunca> trebam savjete, sva mišljenja su dobrodošla. Slažem budući produkcijski server. Debian 8.2, web server, database server, mail server s POP i IMAP mogućnostima, webmail
<VjetarSaSunca> gledam https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_mail_servers i više mi se ne googla dalje
<VjetarSaSunca> naravno neka web administracija svega je dobrodošla, razmišljao sam o phpmyadmin + webmin kombinaciji, no otvren sam za prijedloge
<SilverSpace> no da  
<SilverSpace> zima vani nema sunca
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: ireadmail
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> iredmail
<Mmike> uzmi LTS neki, (mislim da ovo radi i na debilanki), pusti da ti on sve slozi, i poslije samo odrzavaj
<Mmike> dobijes i spemasesin i clamav i tetke i siske
<BotaniCar> Mmike: iredmail ima neki master-master i/ili master-master-slave model rada ?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> naravno :)
<Mmike> iredmail ti samo slozi postfix/dovecot+sieve/clamav/spemasesin/roundcube i to sve
<Mmike> umjesto da se jebes sa svime time 'na ruke', ovaj ti to napravi sam
<BotaniCar> Super, i kad se potrga moram istrazivati di je kaj. Ja se radije inicijalno najebem da "sve" slozim i dokumentiram
<BotaniCar> nego: https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-9/11226011_181656325506984_1462023386477371011_n.jpg?oh=986405c2b51f8526662216146357bb2a&oe=56C0F2D7 # sto smo fini
<Mmike> nemas kaj istrazivat
<Mmike> sve je di mora bit
<Mmike> samo se ne moras ti jebavat sa instalacijom i konfiguracijom svih tih sranja
<Mmike> ono kaj meni smeta je fail2ban, pa sam to malo preradio
<Mmike> al' ostalo je milinica
<Mmike> jelly: jesi probao kad glupsterfs?
<Mmike> ili ste vi enterprise-only?
<Mmike> * Cannot join #glusterfs (User limit reached).
<SilverSpace> i ovaj vikend f1
<SilverSpace> mexiko
<vileni> Mmike: meni ne radi iredmail
<Mmike> vileni: nisi ga upalio
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kak da u win8.1 dodam hidden mrezu? odem na wifi mreze ovo ono, i imam samo 'choose a network to forget'
<vileni> Mmike: buni se na storage server, sto je nesto vezano uz dovecto mislim
<Mmike> a di mi je 'add network'?
<Mmike> vileni: ehm? imas gresku, ili nesto?
<vileni> odes u network and sharing center, pa tamo ides na create new network
<Mmike> vileni: ja imam jedno 6 mail servera koje sam slozio s time, i nemam bedova nikakovih
<vileni> set up a new connection or network
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> kul, normalno sucelje
<Mmike> thnx
<vileni> pitanje je zasto hidden network
<Mmike> nauco sam zasto je windupdate tako spor
<Mmike> vileni: pa sve mreze koje imam su mi hidden
<Mmike> zast bi bila brodkastana?
<vileni> Mmike: nisam uvjeren u korist toga da je hidden
<Mmike> ugl, spor je zato sto: a) transakcijski filessystem, pa se svaki upgrade moze rollbackati, sto onda jako uspori sve (cak i na SSDu je koma sporo)
<Mmike> i b) .net kompajlira svoja sranja kad ih skine, pa na sporom procu to traje danima
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nemam windowse :) Mozes desno kliknuti ikonu mrezze u trayu, odabrati "open network and sharing", pa u novom prozoru odabrati "set up new connection"?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: rjesio mi vileni vec, thnx :)
<Mmike> vileni: pa, script kidiji ce manje targetirat tvoju mrezu nego druge ako je hidden
<Mmike> ono, neat safety measure
<vileni> Mmike: da, ali tko god da krene ista raditi ionako ce vidjeti tvoju mrezu
<BotaniCar> Mmike: hajdas SSID, a rantas kad ekipa podigne SSH port na neki drugi :) Licemjeru nijedan :D
<Mmike> vileni: pa, nece, vidjet ce druge mreze koje se vide
<vileni> Mmike: to ti vrijedi samo kad normalno gledas mreze
<vileni> ali probaj kismet ili slicno, po defaultu vidis sve mreze
<vileni> znaci sigurniji si ako si izvan dometa i mislis da nitko nece bas tamo upaliti tako nesto
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pa, nije ista stvar - skript kidiji kad rokaju po stroju prvo naprave portscan, pa onda rokajju po svukud di je ssh, tak svejedno na kojem je portu
<Mmike> vileni: nope, ne vidi mac adresu accespointa
<Mmike> mora se pomuciti malo da dodje do ssida
<vileni> Mmike: nisam bas siguran u to
<BotaniCar> Mmike: skript kidiji isto tak pretraze wifi i za hajdane mreze 
<Mmike> a kad imas oko sebe 505 mreza koje su broadcastane sansa je da ce tebe zadnjeg dirati
<Mmike> vileni: ja jesam, zato to i radim :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: sansa je da ce tebe piknuti prvog jer se istices
<Mmike> BotaniCar: odakle ta tvrdnja? :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: uopce ne, zadnjeg ce te piknuti jer im je teze
<BotaniCar> Mmike: iz prstiju drito u tvoj ekran 
<Mmike> osim ak te netko targetira
<Mmike> onda si najebo tak i tak :)
<BotaniCar> kak im je teze, poskeniraju spektar, vide da su svi in plain open a samo ti nekaj skrivas, kaj mislis jesi postao zanimljiviji ili manje zanimljiv ?
<Mmike> pa, nemogu sam tak, jel, treba se dodatno pomucit
<BotaniCar> Jebes mi sve ako ti nije bolje imati vidljiv SSID kao "nothingtoseeherecarryon"
<BotaniCar> ne treba se dodatno pomuciti, skriptirano je :) 
<Mmike> jebem ti sve, jer nije bolje :)
<BotaniCar> :*
<Mmike> probaj, pash vidjet :)
<BotaniCar> Idem na bug.hr pitati prosjecnog hakera :)
<BotaniCar> kak da probam, ja zivim u sumi, nema ni drive-by warriora koliko sam nigdje :)
<BotaniCar> jebemsizivot kak imam zgodne prijateljice. Zakaj su se sve pravile da su ruzne prije nego sam se udao ?! 
<jelly> #onokad se kriteriji promijene
<jelly> BotaniCar: morat cu ic s tobom na pive i kave vise...
<BotaniCar> jelly: imas isti problem kao i svi - nije me ni'di za vidzet. #samobejbisitamiradim :) Da nema mandarina, ne bi tresnjevke vid'jo nikad :)
<Mmike> jelly: a ircerke? kak ne hvatas ircerke?
<BotaniCar> jelly: Osim toga, zaposlen si i imas stan, ja se cudim kak imas vremena za bilo sto od silnih zena koje ti se bacaju pod noge .)
<Mmike> ja, da nemam najbolju najdivniju i najlijepsu zenu na svijetu bih samo ganjao ircerke!
<BotaniCar> Mmike: zadnja ircerica koju sam vidio je imala cca 40kg vise od mene :)
<Mmike> tinuviel nije bila ircerica
<BotaniCar> ma ne ona :) 
<Mmike> to je PAVova spodoba koju je donio da nas plasi
<BotaniCar> E, fakat, znao sam da vjetru nekaj zamjeram ! VjetarSaSunca ti si ju navukao na IRCanje ? Jesi bar ubo ? :D
<BotaniCar> Nda, sad kao popravlja ESXi :)
<jelly> Mmike: ma koje ircerke
<Mmike> pa ovaj glusterfs je fakat brz
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: nisam ju ja navukao na IRC
<Mmike> cini mi se brzi od cepha!
<VjetarSaSunca> :)
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: velis, ti si joj samo pokazao drvo, sama je brala banane :)
<jelly> zadnji put kad je bila irc piva... dosla je chus, i ... ne sjecam se jel jos ko od celjadi zenskog uvjerenja
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: stari moj ona je bila navučena kad je došla. Imao je i pokojni Vid tu svoje prstiće
 * BotaniCar promrmlja nekaj seksisticki o prsticima i Tinuviel 
<VjetarSaSunca> hihi
<Mmike> "Therefore, using non-broadcast networks compromises the privacy of the wireless network configuration of a Windows XP or Windows Server 2003-based wireless client because it is periodically disclosing its set of preferred non-broadcast wireless networks."
<Mmike> pa jebemti! :D
<Mmike> i onda su to u win8 (ili win10) popravili tak da sad broadcastaju i passworde od mreze :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: tnx for the ireadmail tip, ali i meni se čini kako stoji ona koju je rekao BotaniCar: kad se to potgra ne znaš gje je sranje nastalo
<BotaniCar> Mmike: w10 ne broadkasta password :) 
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: pa ak si neiskusan i nemas pojma kaj je ispod onda da... al' onda ti je mozda bolje da se opce ne bavis administriranjem mail servera :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kak ne, zakaj imam skriptu koja iskljucuje te updateove na win7? :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: prije jedno deset godina sam slagao svoju prvu postfix+cyrus kombinaciju. Koliko vidim, od tad se nije mnogo promijenlo, tako da nastavljam u tom smjeru
<BotaniCar> Mmike: Zato kaj si paranoik kojeg su nahranili paranojom i nije sam istrazio temu.
<BotaniCar> Mmike: elem: WiFiSense ce , ako dozvolis, pojedincima s tvoje postojece kontakt liste ( osobo kojima bi vjerojatno i sam dozvolio pristup da ti dodju doma) dati pristup tvojoj mrezi na nacin da im dozvoli koristenje ( a zabrani danju distribuciju) kljuca. 
<BotaniCar> Sad, ako na kontakt listi imas nekog tko bi te sjeb'o, onda ti je WiFi Sense najmanji problem
<BotaniCar> Osim toga, Mmike , imas ti viber/whatsup ?
<BotaniCar> Ako da, WiFiSense ti je i dalje najmanja briga :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: uz to "If you decide to share access to your network, the password is sent over an encrypted connection and is stored in an encrypted file on Microsoft’s servers. The encrypted file is sent over a secure connection to your friend’s Wi-Fi Sense enabled device if he or she is in range of the Wi-Fi network" i 
<BotaniCar> "Wi-Fi Sense only grants Internet access, meaning that your friends will not be able to access shared files and printers within your home network."
<BotaniCar> najvaznije: Wi-Fi Sense will not work on enterprise networks that use the 802.1X standard. If you connect to an enterprise network, the network credentials will not be shared with anyone.
<jelly> VjetarSaSunca: ovih dana je dovecot nesto jednostavniji nego cyrus, al isti kufer
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: našao sam neku kuharicu za imapd, za pop3 ću se snaći kasnije :)
<jelly> kuharicu /o\
<jelly> VjetarSaSunca: pop3 nemoj ni uključivat ni koristit
<BotaniCar> Drito.
<jelly> to samo prastari legacy sustavi imaju
<BotaniCar> Znaci, sve kaj imam u produkciji :) Al fakat, najbolje ga je nikad ni ne upalit', jednom kad upalis samo je pitanje kad ce netko poceti kukati da kajkua sad tog vise nema :)
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: razmislit ću još o tome, slažem produkcijski sustav i možda ipak ostavim tu mogućnost
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: skonfaj sve, ali nikad nemoj pokrenuti servis :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: ;)
<jelly> <-- r00t-err0r has quit (Quit: Majstorov.Info - Мајсторов.Срб)
<jelly> jebaga, zaš oni mogu imat TLD na ćirilici a mi ne
<jelly> .хр ftw
<Mmike> BotaniCar: bulldresktuff - encrypted je, al' se mora odkriptirat da se koristi - a tko ima sifru? :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ne koristim nit whatsapp nit viber nit ista od tih spijunskih sranja
<jelly> lol, miroslav lihvar http://lists.ntp.org/pipermail/pool/2015-October/007631.html
<SilverSpace> Koliko god Medvescak na momente igra dobro tesko da ce uci u doigravanje
<jelly> .rt jellese 5
<datase> jelly: Tanita Tikaram - Twist In My Sobriety | Concrete Blonde - Little Conversations | Tom Waits - Talking at the Same Time | Aimee Mann - Calling It Quits | Joseph Arthur - In The Sun
<Mmike> miroslav lihvar :D
<Mmike> zakaj windoze instaliraju update za outlook 2007 kojeg nemam instaliranog opce? :D
<jelly> za svaki slucaj?
<SilverSpace> jebote kako ode vrijeme 20 godina na ubuntu
<SilverSpace> leti leti
<CrazyLemon> 20 godina? a ubuntu 11 godina star :)
<SilverSpace> krivo tipka
<SilverSpace> 10 htio reci 
<jelly> beneficirani radni staž
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ne odkriptira se samo nego ti odkriptira vendorov softver , de si uzmi jedan takav key pa vidi kaj mozes s njim
<BotaniCar> Mmike: i propustio si bitno, prvo moras odobriti da nekom das uvid u kljuc. Bez tebe nemre ni poceti hakiranje
<Mmike> vendorov softver?
<Mmike> wtf je vendorof softver?
<Mmike> i ne moram nist odobrit nego je po defaultu shareano sa svim mojim kontaktima
<Mmike> moze se iskljucit, dakako
<Mmike> al' je po defaultu ukljuceno
<Mmike> znaci, ti dodjes kod mene, i spojis se na moju mrezu
<BotaniCar> Ono kaj dekriptira taj kljuc :) Po defaultu je, AFAIK , Sense upaljen, a dijeljenje ugaseno.
<Mmike> a onda me internet laze
<BotaniCar> Ili mene. Imam win10 doma, cem pogledam. 
<BotaniCar> No, vratimo se na sam kljuc , ako nisi razvalio microsoftov dekoder, kaj ces s kljucem ?
<Mmike> kakva je sad to glupost?
<Mmike> kak mislis da 'dekoder' to dekodira?
<Mmike> ima neki super-tajni algoritam koji samo microsoft zna?
<Mmike> ili?
<BotaniCar> Da. Primjeti da ti sense nece sherati s non-ms uredjajima nish.
<BotaniCar> Skype protocol spika, je, dalo bi se razvaliti,ali ne znam nikog da je to napravio
<SilverSpace> http://img.izismile.com//img/img8/20151026/1000/there_is_absolutely_no_explanation_for_what_youre_seeing_right_now_02.jpg
<BotaniCar> Opet mi disk u 'ecneru ima bed blokove, dajte marihuane da se smirim
<BotaniCar> prikladno http://dailybuzzlive.com/marlboro-m-brand-marijuana-cigarettes/
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: odi doktoru :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: da mu ispricam sve kaj imam dobio bi tabletice, a ne Svetu Biljku :) 
<BotaniCar> Lijecim se rakijom s jaranima :) 
<dodobas> yutro
<Mmike> BotaniCar: primjeti da to sto pricas je security trough obscurity i da to ne radi. 'Dekoder' na stroju di dekodira mora imati i kljuc kojim dekriptira to, sto znaci da to ima svaki windoze picek, sto znaci da nije uopce tesko doc do toga
<BotaniCar> Mmike: opet pitam, kaj ces s tim lkljucem ? 
<BotaniCar> ne moras imati dekripcijski kljuc u nekom formatu koji mozes samostalno upotrijebiti
<BotaniCar> Dapace, nemas. Morao bi razvaliti taj microsoftov drek koji dekriptira
<BotaniCar> ad to naprave, i ja cu se zabrinuti
<BotaniCar> *kad
<Mmike> pa s tim kljucem cu odenkriptirat wifi password koji microsoft sharea naokolo
<BotaniCar> Al , nemas sam kljuc, imas microsoftov closed-source drek koji negdje u sebi ima taj kljuc :)
<Mmike> aha, zato kaj je closed-source je sigurno? :)
<BotaniCar> Pa, jel mi mozes skype poruke procitati ?
<BotaniCar> Nevezano, citam da ce DirectX 12 omoguciti da u potpunosti utiliziras multiGPU setup, u kojem nisu svi GPU-i istog proizvodjaca
<Mmike> BotaniCar: naravno da mogu
<Mmike> BotaniCar: samo mi je teze doc do kljuca
<Mmike> skye koristi 'najobicniji' AES
<Mmike> nikakva proprietari djomba
<BotaniCar> Mmike: OK. Predajem se, ako ti nije nikakav problem da ti dodijelim pravo da koristis moj WiFi, dodjes dovoljno blizu da uopce mozes do AP-a , sam sam si kriv ako nekaj lose napravis. Primjeti da je kolicina angazmana tlika da ti je brze da mi ukrades i PC i mobitel i gache.
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: kakva marihuana, hwraid ti treba
<Mmike> BotaniCar: bed je sto ti nemas kontrolu nad time
<Mmike> nemres rec 'majku daj, drugima nedaj'
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: ako moze, neka s visokim postotkom THC-a :D
<Mmike> ako i mozes, to nije po defaultu nenejblano, nego svi mogu sve
<Mmike> tak da ak kod mene doma dodjes, ne samo da ti necu dat SSID, necu ti dat nit password :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ajmo stat na loptu dok ne dodjem doma i upalim to sucelje .
<Mmike> mislim, meni na laptopu keyevi stoje u /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections
<Mmike> i nisu opce enkriptirani
<Mmike> al' se ne shareaju sa svima po defaultu :)
<BotaniCar> Ali ih ni ne dijelis sapkom i kapkom, da 
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: kak stvari stoje, ja bi radije neku s više CBD-a :)
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: :)))))
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: ne reci da imas rak jebate
<BotaniCar> Ili samo povracas jer si trudan ? :D
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: ma to liječi SVE :D
<VjetarSaSunca> ne, nemam rak
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: al, necu samo bit' zdrav, ocu biti i "boli me kita, gladan sam" :)
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: tebi trenutno treba hwraid instaliran kad je server bio zakupljen, dakle vremenski stroj :)
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: imam backup i drugi disk koji radi, puca mi patka za integritet podataka. Pizdim ejr ce server opet bit' zaku*ac dok ne rebuilda polje, a dat ce mi disk koji ce prdnut opet za 4 mjeseca. 
<BotaniCar> F'n job security 
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: hm, nemam takvih iskustava. Doduše ja odma uzmem hwraid :D
<jelly> 🔫 \_o< 
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: hwraid nemre puno napraviti kad ti u njega ture zraubani disk. Tebi je recovery i brz i ne ubije kantu ? Ako stavim prioritet takav da mi rebuild ne smeta u radu, traje 100 godina
<BotaniCar> palio mi je na pamet da ih trazim da mi ugrade vise, manjih, diskova
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: ak je jedan zraubani, ne budu oba koja su u polju, nije radilo problema do sad
<VjetarSaSunca> psmtr dete kuri s temperaturom u Å¡koli, bbl
<jelly> BotaniCar: a jesi konfigurirao one klince za brzi sync
<jelly> Mmike: se sjeca
<BotaniCar> jelly: jesam, onda resync radi uvjetno receno brzo, ali nemam I/O za klijentske servise.
<BotaniCar> fakat cu ih pitati za manje diskove
<jelly> pa e, onda mu das recimo pola od toga sto moze
<BotaniCar> jelly: onda se teli 3 dana i nije gotov prije backupa u ponoc 
<BotaniCar> pa onda jos backup mrdulji svoje i malo sam tu noc u panici :D
<jelly> nije problem sto su diskovi veci ili manji nego sto svi ti provideri i njihovi korisnici specificiraju i traze terabajte a ne iopse
<BotaniCar> jelly: dio problema mi je ipak i velicina, rebuild 500GB diska i 8TB diska mi ne traje jednako dugo ( ne sporim tvoju zadnju tvrdnju ).
<jelly> <BotaniCar> jelly: dio problema mi je ipak i velicina, # twss
<BotaniCar> *giggle_after_googling*
<jelly> kajjaznam, meni rebuild arraya sa 3TB diskovima traje 6 sati i to je ok
<jelly> uglavnom zato sto se na takvim diskovima drzi smece koje ne trazi iopse
<BotaniCar> ti .. jos ces reci da imam nerealna ocekivanja od hardvera vrijednog 60 kuna :) 
<BotaniCar> Ste slagali kad ThinLinc na ubuntorima ?
<jelly> thincega
<jelly> BotaniCar: btw jesi slagao skype for business umjesto lync
<BotaniCar> Dosli smo na ~3 mjeseca od tocke kad bi trebao obnoviti radne stanice i nekak mi se vise ne da s klasicnim PCima sexat, gledam za tanke klijente. Ubuntu na svom sajtu nudi samo dve opcije, ThinLinc je jedna
<BotaniCar> jelly: nisam, mi smo mali, obicni skype nam je u redu.
<BotaniCar> kaj opce jos uvijek prodaju Lync ? Mislio sam da su kupili skype da bi to cudo zgasnuli 
<jelly> zamjena za lync je ^^
<BotaniCar> jelly: do kad ce nudit' legacy support za lync ?
<VjetarSaSunca> dete došlo samo doma! pametan mali...
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: krutejebo, onaj tvoj mali je vec TAK velik ?!
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: 7 g
<BotaniCar> Iss, fakat te nisam dugo vidJo 
<VjetarSaSunca> o daaaa
<jelly> BotaniCar: pojma, windoze admin mi nije pri ruci da ga pitam
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: joj u nedjelju sam bio sa takvom ekipom kaj se ljece alkoholom i kotlovinom
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: a ti tetosis giht, jesen ti zivot takav :)
<alice_> hej
<BotaniCar> bok alice_ 
<alice_> jel mi može neko pomoć u vezi debiana? zadnjih par dana se često sam od sebe reboota
<BotaniCar> Jel' hardver ispravan ? 
<alice_> da
<alice_> bar bi trebo bit
<alice_> xD
<BotaniCar> Imas neki drugi OS u multibootu koji se ne reboota sam od sebe ? Si gledao/la logove nakon takvog reboota ?
<alice_> imam windows, al nisam često na njemu tak da nisam primijetila da se on reboota
<alice_> http://pastebin.com/index/HFS8JFcH ovo je dio logova di se javi random reboot
<jelly> u prijevodu "nema ništa u logu"
<alice_> tako je 
<BotaniCar> ja bi sjeo par dana na drugi OS i radio na njemu, ako se reboota - hardver je.
<jelly> ae, bez toga jedino preostaje nabadat na slijepo po mogućim opcijama
<jelly> tipa... ak se koristi non-free driver za grafičku, probaj free, i obrnuto
<alice_> ok. probat ću onda tako 
<jelly> i gluplje opcije "digni sistem na debian 8 pa vidi jel radi bolje ili gore"
<jelly> verzija kernela sugerira da je gore debian 7
<alice_> ok, prvo probam par dana na windblowsu pa onda ak je tam sve ok u radikalne opcije na debu :( 
<alice_> 3.2.0-4-amd64 #1 SMP Debian 3.2.68-1+deb7u5 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<BotaniCar> ja sam imao situaciju da mi se jedan server redovno rusio petkom, s praznim logovima i bez neih friday-specific cronova. Ispostavilo se da se jedan od klijenata kacio petkom i radio nekaj kaj je sjebavalo makinu ( exportao neki dzavo, taj exporter je lomio stroj )
<VjetarSaSunca> alice_: koji je to debian?
<VjetarSaSunca> Linux dolphin 3.16.0-4-amd64 #1 SMP Debian 3.16.7-ckt11-1+deb8u5 (2015-10-09) x86_64 GNU/Linux
<alice_> 7.9
<VjetarSaSunca> upgrade :)
<alice_> Linux skystation 3.2.0-4-amd64 #1 SMP Debian 3.2.68-1+deb7u5 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<VjetarSaSunca> alice_: imaš li neki posebni razlog što si još uvijek na 7.9 ?
<alice_> radio je ok do sad :D 
<jelly> lsb_release -sc 
<VjetarSaSunca> alice_: bubni mu ramtest to bi trebalo postojati u repou, pa ga pusti par sati
<jelly> memtest86 misliš
<VjetarSaSunca> e
<VjetarSaSunca> davno sam to koristio :)
<jelly> onaj u koji se boota
<alice_> to ona opcija sta biram kod boota? 
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: ajd pomozi dami u nevolji, ja imam sam trenutno u doziranju lupoceta
<alice_> jel ima neki način da ga upgradeam na osmicu bez da moram formatirat sve? 
<BotaniCar> Vec smo joj pomogli, rekao sam joj da se ode igrati na windowsima tjedan dana, em je dijagnostika, em je terapija :)
 * jelly se u potpunost slaže sa BotaniCar-om
<VjetarSaSunca> alice_: radije prvo napravi dijagnostiku. Ne želiš da ti se stroj reboota usred upgradea
<alice_> mislim da neću trebat tjedan dana, danas se u manje od 1 sata 2 puta rebooto
<jelly> to nije baš dobro
<alice_> ok ode ja onda u wow testirat hardware ^^ 
<VjetarSaSunca> alice_: kao što jelly kaže, nije dobro. Može bit RAM, može bit napajanje
<BotaniCar> Cek, netko igra WoW i nakon kaj su uveli pande, medeke i kajaznam kaj ?
<BotaniCar> Raidovi sad izgledaju k'o zooloski vrt :)
<alice_> mop je još bila ok za razliku šta su napravili u wod-u 
<alice_> raidovi su se raspali xD 
<BotaniCar> ja sam zabio licha i prestao :) Nemrem :) Jos to kaj je sve puno medeka nekak, ali kad ne 17godisnjaci izdevetaju ko nish u svakoj areni, to je bilo previse :)
<VjetarSaSunca> nda, nije svaka internet kuharica dobra: fifo is no longer supported on postfix PostPosted: Thu Nov 17, 2005 
<BotaniCar> kaj, ne raida se vise ? pa kaj mozes raditi 6-8h u komadu , ako ne raidas ? Nemrem prasece repice grindati 8h :D
<alice_> raspaju se gildovi svakodnevno :((( 
<alice_> raspadaju* 
<VjetarSaSunca> tak mi treba kad uzmem kuharicu iz 2013 :D
<alice_> s ovim sranjem da je mythic samo 20 igrača ubijaju gildove na mid-pop serverima
<BotaniCar> Tja, dobro da se opirem nostalgiji i ne obnavljam pretplatu :)
<alice_> nadam se da će to ispravit u legiji :) 
<alice_> ok čujemo se onda za koji dan. thanks i pozdrav :) 
<jelly> .o/
<BotaniCar> o/
<jelly> čuvajte se windowsa --> okno (~okno@93.37.135.205) has joined #debian <-- okno (~okno@93.37.135.205) has left #debian
<Mmike> od 0219341324 usb stickova
<Mmike> NIT JEDAN NEMAM
<Mmike> pa jebemti si sve
<SilverSpace> pih
<BotaniCar> USB stickovi i kisobrni sluze samo tome da ih izgubim prije nego mi stvarno zatrebaju :9
<jelly> sva sreća da kupujemo neke storiđiće koji svaki dođe sa jednim usb stickom koji služi samo za editirati jedan txt file za inicijalno postavljanje IP adrese
 * jelly mora češće jambrat da nema ircerica možda se pojavi još koja
<dodobas> e Mmike ocemo sutra... priupitao bih te nesto 
<Mmike> dodobas: moze
<Mmike> dodobas: allstar?
<Mmike> dodobas: imam neki miting tamo oko 12:30, pa taman nakon toga?
<dodobas> hmm, pa moze... iako se meni pokvarila bicikla... ali mogu i pjeske
<jelly> lik na #debian-offtopic iz Butana bi sysadministrirao za $10/sat :-)
<jelly> razmisljam mu fore radi dat ustanovu da upgradea... ja naplatim 300kn, njemu ide postenih 70 :-)
<jelly> ak ameri i nijemci mogu autsorsat nama... :-)
<vileni> jelly: ako imas backup svega :)
<jelly> eh, tko nema backup svega?
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<Mmike> SilverSpace, si tu?
<jelly> tu tuuu, tu tuuu
<budz0r> vecer
<Mmike> budz0r ce nesto bitno objaviti sad!
<budz0r> najavio bih reboot ubuntu-hr mirrora
<Mmike> SilverSpace, slusaj, ovo se tebe tice!
<budz0r> :D
<Mmike> ajde, ajde
<Mmike> da se digne
<budz0r> eto
<budz0r> :D
<budz0r> ode Silver
<budz0r> boooooook
<jelly> dole mirror!
<jelly> DOLEEEE
<budz0r> it is up and running
<jelly> Zivio mirror drugovi!!!
<budz0r> ZIVIO!
<Mmike>  23:06:15 up 13 min,  1 user,  load average: 0.12, 0.16, 0.14
<Mmike> weeee!
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/BiMEZQ6
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/wk6bm ZIJEV
<jelly> ono kad Amere spomenik na Sutjesci podsjeca na save game http://imgur.com/gallery/j7subSz
<Mmike> Imgur is over capacity!
#ubuntu-hr 2015-10-28
<VjetarSaSunca> jutar
<BotaniCar> Ne, ne imgur link za dobro jutry, bye productivity :) 
<BotaniCar> Jutro, junacine
<BotaniCar> Ovo je - to :) http://www.wired.com/2015/10/the-most-important-startups-hardest-worker-isnt-a-person/
<pkiller> lijepo je to ali zamisli to na hrvatskom da daš komandu botu da ti "digne" server :)
<pkiller> ili XY situacija gdje bi to na hrvatskom jednostavno bilo "lame" a na engleskom ljudi unutar firma ne bi koristili
<dodobas> yutro
<Mmike> Jutry, jutry!
<Mmike> BotaniCar: daj link
<vileni> jutro
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> gledam eformulu zvuce ko mikseri za kolace
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kukam jer mi je jelly linkom od sinoc danas unistio produktivnost :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pa... daj link, rizu mu :)
<Mmike> sta me briga zas ti kukas, ocu i ja kukat :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesi ti to nocas nadogradio server :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: jok
<Mmike> SilverSpace: budz0r je
<Mmike> vidim da je i obrisao cuda :D
<Mmike> di je 20 gigi nasao, nemam pojma :D
<SilverSpace> eformula bivsi vozac tora rosa Buemi 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ;)
<SilverSpace> http://www.doingbusiness.org/data/exploreeconomies/croatia
<SilverSpace> fakat koji lazovi 
<Mmike> INCOME CATEGORY	High income
<Mmike> lol :)
<jelly> u usporedbi sa pola svijeta, da?
<pkiller> tko jos nije vidio... https://www.scaleway.com/pricing/
<SilverSpace> gitaru moram kupiti 
<SilverSpace> akusticnu
<api984> pkiller: vidio sam , dobre cijene su
<BotaniCar> Mmike: pa, http://imgur.com/gallery/BiMEZQ6 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: lol :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lol
<BotaniCar> TO jelly-U RECITE, ON JE TO LINK'O , SAD MORAM SVE SLIKE PREGLEDAT NA 
<BotaniCar> INTERNETIMA ! 
<SilverSpace> http://imgur.com/gallery/Jy4TM1w
<SilverSpace> koji bandit
<jelly> BotaniCar: te slike su bile za sinoć ne sad!!1
<BotaniCar> Nego, jel tko u zadnjih 5 godina slagao thin klijente ? Ono, potpuni substitur radnoj stanici. Kak ste izracunali potrebne serverske resurse ? Znam da bi bilo najtocnije, ali nemam volje par mjeseci monitorirat' resource usage trenutnih radnih stanica.
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kak to mislis/
<Mmike> kaj je thin client?
<BotaniCar> Mmike:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThinLinc npr
<BotaniCar> glupi teerminal
<dodobas> Mmike: ja sam pjesice i treba mi 20minuta... pa imaj to na umu
<Mmike> dodobas: javim ti se kad sam gotovo
<Mmike> BotaniCar: need moar info :)
<Mmike> thinlinc je softver, koliko vidim
<Mmike> a ti se raspitujes za hardver
<BotaniCar> Raspitujem se za serverski hardver, za kontekst nije (valjda) bitno kakav ce klijent biti. Naveo sam softver da znas sto bi tjerao, a u linku je opisano i kaj i kak radi. Sto jos trebas od informacija?
<jelly> BotaniCar: imam u svojoj novoj 2013 radnoj stanici na poslu diskretnu radeonku koja radi dobro, i intel onboard, koja isto radi dobro, i PC bi bez problema mogao tjerati dva radna mjesta
<jelly> uptime 5 dana, nije se skrsilo i radi KDE 3D efekti... moram priznat da su ti free driveri za radeon skroz ok
<BotaniCar> jelly: fala !
<jelly> na čemu, anekdoti? :-)
<BotaniCar> nish, buildam testnu kantu, ku*ac cu zakljuciti bez konkretnog loada , ako me nema - skidam & gledam pornjavu, for science
<BotaniCar> jelly: na trudu! 
<jelly> tak da nisam siguran koliko ima smisla radit klasicnu thin client infrastrukturu.  Mozda ak su ti PCjevi jos slabiji
<BotaniCar> jelly: idu mi neki kolocirai serveri u otpis, a jos su zvijerke, umalo istovremeno istice life cycle radnih stanica. Nadajuci se ogrebati za masni bonus na kraju godine planiram predloziti Upravi da ne kupuju radne stanice i otpisuju servere vec da promijenimo koncept rada. 
<BotaniCar> I, mozda sam krivo rekao, klijenti ce biti vise fat nego thin
<BotaniCar> Odnosno, mozda investiram u zero klijente, ako stvar stvarno dobro radi. 
<jelly> ah, vec imas hardver koji nema sta pogonit
<BotaniCar> ae
<jelly> da te upoznam za jednom sasijom punom bladeova koji nemaju sta radit
<BotaniCar> Kak nemaju, nece se bitkojni sami majnat , bar CPU ima kaj delat' :D
<jelly> asici su ubili tu opciju
<BotaniCar> Pa da zaradis dolar, to je dolar vise nego nista :) Ako firma placa struju,a  ti beres kojne, naravno :)
<Mmike> jel' zna tko di je Vukovarska ulica u Zagrebu?
<Mmike> Ha, da vas vidim?
<Mmike> Pazite - ne ulica Grada Vukovara, nego - Vukovarska! :)
<BotaniCar> U Dubravi.
<BotaniCar> Prakticki prekput' http://www.gastronaut.hr/restoran.asp?id=5452 ; kaj ides jest' tamo ? 
<dodobas> Mmike: http://www.openstreetmap.org/way/268087428#map=16/45.8237/16.0516
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xlf1/v/t1.0-9/12046741_1221991771161343_5779000211132434023_n.jpg?oh=7f297be4c339209b85ca17f106004cd6&oe=56C33E29
<dodobas> eh... bitno da je dimljena
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj neces vise jest meso :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/drama-kod-arena-centra-srednjoskolcu-puknuo-film--premlatio-muskarca-koji-je-neumjesno-dobacivao-njemu-i-curi/1447034/
<SilverSpace> pa sad ti dobacuj
<SilverSpace> i ja bi ovakvu loptu http://vijestigorila.jutarnji.hr/galerije-fotki/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/trening1.jpg
<BotaniCar> Kak je ubuntu strgan, to je smijesno :) 
<BotaniCar> "LTSP doesn't have recent versions in Ubuntu, so very frequently it's 
<BotaniCar> completely broken, hopefully that will be fixed in 16.04,"
<jelly> ltsp jos postoji?!
<BotaniCar> Imas nekaj bolje ? Ne zezam se.
<jelly> nemam, nisam se na kraju nikad ozbiljno bavio tim vodama.  Princip: windows radna mjesta su super i izvrsna i bolja od linuxa po svim bitnim kriterijima, a najvaznije: windowse odrzava neko drugi
<SilverSpace> Å pek je lijek!
<jelly> a vitamini i zdrave masti
<jelly> mislim, a kao A-vitamin
<BotaniCar> "overlayfs: missing 'workdir' " # da mu pas &%&"#$
<SilverSpace> koji lik bas pravi medo
<SilverSpace> https://youtu.be/mhM3CXdFnGw
<datase> YouTube: Bear can't be bothered with the food that doesn't land directly in its mouth - 0:01:53 - 140696 views - 40 likes / 10 dislikes
<jelly> xfreerdp uredno prikazuje Aero efekte kad se spoji na 2012 server, svrššš
<SilverSpace> Kalifornijski policajci više neće nositi pendreke, nunčake im se čine kao puno bolje rješenje
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> shuriken umjesto pistolja :)
<SilverSpace> http://autoklub.jutarnji.hr/povratak-korijenima--pogledajte-nasljednika-kultne-mazde-rx-8-/1446908/?artId=1446923
<SilverSpace> prava mazga
<vileni> izgleda kao prototip, i kao da nije u istoj klasi
<vileni> a to sto je rx8 kultna, mozda po broju pokvarenih
<vileni> rx7 je druga stvar
<jelly> hyper-v neće bootat sa emuliranog scsi diska, samo sa ide
<BotaniCar> jelly: to AFAIK pise i u dokumentaciji negdje 
<BotaniCar> odnosno, mors mu dodati driver tijekom setupa, ili instalirati na ide pa post-deploy dodati driver, rebootati i promijeniti vrstu diska
<SilverSpace> imam u mrezi racunalo bez monitora kak vidjeti koji mu je ip
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace:  : nmap -sP 192.168.1.0/24 , p vidi koji IP ti nije od ostalih racunala/telefona
<BotaniCar> ( zamijeni IP masku ispravnom )
<jelly> BotaniCar: stavio sam na kraju slican setup kao na vmware, 100MB disk samo za bootanje i /boot, i drugi veliki scsi disk sa svim
<SilverSpace> lol koja budala 
<BotaniCar> jelly: kak god ti je lakse, ovo tvoje je bolje jer si konzistentan 
<jelly> iz GUI-ja nemre napraviti manji disk od 1GB
<SilverSpace> nisam lan kabel ustekal 
<jelly> morao sam ga iz CLI-ja Resize-VHD.  Ima dobar CLI...
<SilverSpace> jebo sliku svoju starog majmuna 
<SilverSpace> kak da se spojim kad kabel nije spojen
<jelly> wirelessom!
<SilverSpace> jelly: ma ne to pokusavao sam ssh na to racunalo i uvjeren da znam ip i znam ali jebiga kad sam otstekao kabel 
<BotaniCar> Ja sam neki dan popizdio s jednim PC-em, odspojim mu zicu i mali i dalje uredno ide na mrezu. Uzrok: onboard WiFi s skrivenom antenom :)
<BotaniCar> Nije mi palo na pamet da stacionarna kanta ima to na sebi .. 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> LTSP ( s Ubuntu 15.XX serverskom stranom ) je potpuni promasaj. Sad testiram ThinLins, nije bas isto ali izgleda obecavajuce.
<BotaniCar> *thinlinc
<SilverSpace> error: failed to commit transaction (conflicting files)
<SilverSpace> checking for file conflicts
<SilverSpace> nema tu srece ako nesto moras sa --force instalirati
<Mmike> deep deep :)
<BotaniCar> ThinLinc radi k'o zmaj. Sad jos ostaje pitanje testirati spajanje preko DSL-a ili ne , brijem da s uploadom koji se nudi nema smisla 
<dodobas> e Mmike i koja je onda zamjenska rijec za 'orkestraciju' ?
<BotaniCar> Uglazbljivanje, jasno
<jelly> /o\
<jelly> otiso cijeli paket HELF bombona u 5 minuta
<SilverSpace> kaj opljackali te :)
<SilverSpace> od kad to nisam jeo 
<SilverSpace> mati zavrsila u bolnici 
<SilverSpace> u petak i tek danas saznali da su joj jetra otisla
<jelly> kolegici skoro otisla jetra od... necega protiv alergije
<jelly> over the counter
<SilverSpace> ma stara moja cugala
<jelly> ono kad pise da se smije koristiti do dva tjedna u komadu, to ne pise bezveze nego zato sto je stvar otrov za jetru :-)
<SilverSpace> ne previse ali konstantno 
<SilverSpace> jelly: tak i ja trosim isto neko sranje 
<SilverSpace> kaj moram pauzu imati izmedu dva uzimanja
<jelly> da
<jelly> ne sjecam se koliko, negdje sam citao.  Na pamet mi pada 2-3 mjeseca al vjerojatno brijem bezveze
<SilverSpace> kaze doktor za staru da tesko da bu prezivila jos dugo 
<SilverSpace> tj. jos joj malo vremena daje
<jelly> tak su rekli mom starom kad je pusio 3 kutije na dan i krvario iz nosa tjedan dana bez da stane
<jelly> i gle cuda, prestao pusiti :-)
<SilverSpace> najgora stvar je kaj smo je mi vec godinu dvije govorili odi doktoru 
<SilverSpace> ali ne 
<SilverSpace> neda se ona
<SilverSpace> starci ko mazge tvrdoglavi 
<jelly> a koje godiste
<SilverSpace> 41
<jelly> ko i moji
<Vlado9A3CY> žur... bon žur
<SilverSpace> http://www.orangepi.org/photo/homepage/plus2_shuoming_en.png
<SilverSpace> žur bon
<SilverSpace> nelose
<jelly> zapravo, totalno lose, nepostojeci QA i nepodrzano za bilo sta osim android
<jelly> ne kupiti
<jelly> ne vrijedi tih $15 ili posto vec idu
<Mmike> jel?
<Mmike> fancy izgleda
<Mmike> natrdekeljali su cuda gore
<Mmike> onokadtije32G malo
<jelly> ha, a ja sam sa 16 sretan i nikad se ne napuni
<jelly> jebes sto je fancy kad mi stoji i ne radi nist, i nemre bootat normalni linux
<SilverSpace> jelly: android je sad super platforma za kodi 
<SilverSpace> media player
<sky__> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> cak radi neki plugin kaj na linux nije podrzano 
<sky__> ima li koga?
<SilverSpace> uvijek 
<SilverSpace> ak ne spavamo 
<sky__> Silver nebih želio odustati od linuxa ali već par dana pokušavam samo instalirati i ne uspijevam
<sky__> zanima me mogu li formatirati usb stick iz linuxa
<sky__> točnije iz terminala 
<sky__> ako mogu kako?
<jelly> možeš, za koju svrhu?
<sky__> na laptopu imam instaliran kubuntu i windows
<sky__> i sad mi na stolnom računalu crknula matična ploča
<SilverSpace> moze i iz terminala
<SilverSpace> google 
<sky__> mislim kad već moram mijenjat matičnu ploču da si pripremim usb stick sa instalacijom ubuntu i maknem više te windovse
<SilverSpace> usb odrises alatom kad ides iso stavljati na taj usbe 
<SilverSpace> ima opcija brisanje usba
<SilverSpace> ja ti nemam pojma kak to radi kubuntu 
<sky__> kojim alatom kad ni jedan ne radi
<SilverSpace> nikada to nisam koristio duze od tri dana
<SilverSpace> stavis live cd ubuntu i podignes sistem i onda iz njega napravis usb boot
<sky__> nemam live cd
<SilverSpace> to ti sigurno radi 
<sky__> skinuo sam iso sa interneta
<SilverSpace> koji 
<jelly> sky__: prvo nadjes koji je device odgovara usb sticku.  Ištekaj ga, i gledaj kernel poruke, npr. "tail -F /var/log/kern.log" ... onda uštekaj stik
<sky__> nemam ni prazni disk da snimim to na disk i ne planiram snimati na disk
<sky__> ali imam usb stick
<SilverSpace> koji sad kubuntu imas koja verzija
<sky__> sec
<SilverSpace> i iz njega mozes sloziti usb
<sky__> odmah javim koji je kubuntu i koji sam ubuntu skinuo
<sky__> ubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.
<SilverSpace> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/creating-a-kubuntu-live-usb-from-cd/
<sky__> ubuntu-15.10-desktop-i386
<SilverSpace> koji sad imas instaliran
<SilverSpace> desktop-amd64 ovaj 64 ako ti podrzava procesor
<SilverSpace> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<sky__> na laptopu je instaqliran kubuntu 8.04
<SilverSpace> prastaro 
<SilverSpace> tko zna dali to uopce ima alat za usb
<sky__> pa nisam ga niti koristio otkad sam ga instalirao na laptop
<jelly> SilverSpace: ne treba mu nikakav alat doli cp ili dd
<sky__> a Å¡to je cp ili dd
<jelly> naredbe za kopiranje
<sky__> jelli treba m butabilni usb koji će pokrenuti instalaciju
<jelly> razumio, pokusavam ti dati proceduru kako ga napraviti
<jelly> prvi korak je gore ^^
<sky__> probao sam nekoliko programa i ni jedan ne radi
<jelly> <jelly> sky__: prvo nadjes koji je device odgovara usb sticku.  Ištekaj ga, i gledaj kernel poruke, npr. "tail -F /var/log/kern.log" ... onda uštekaj stik
<sky__> potpuno sam novi na linuxu iako ga imam instaliranog na laptopu od 2008
<sky__> tako da ne znam gdje bih trebao gledati te poruke
<jelly> "tail -F /var/log/kern.log" je naredba koju pokrenes u terminalu
<jelly> onda prikazuje izmjene na datoteci u koju se zapisuju kernel eventi ("logovi")
<jelly> ona*
<jelly> nakon sto se usteka usb stick, trebali bi se pojaviti novi redci slicni ovome, izmedju ostalog:
<jelly> [492350.532319] sd 13:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0
<jelly> [492351.325582] sd 13:0:0:0: [sdd] 3911680 512-byte logical blocks: (2.00 GB/1.86 GiB)
<jelly> ovaj "sdd" dio znaci da je usb stick prepoznat i ukljucen u sustav kao scsi disk, uređaj /dev/sdd
<SilverSpace> jelly: hm nisam nikada ubuntu stavljao sa dd na stick
<SilverSpace> odoh ln
<jelly> .o/
<sky__> ok
<SilverSpace> pospan sam 
<jelly> sky__: ako znas koji /dev/sd... uređaj odgovara tvom sticku, onda možeš pregaziti taj uređaj sadržajem iso datoteke
<sky__> da prepoznao je USB 
<jelly> sky__: recimo, sa "cd nekamo" odeš u direktorij gdje se nalazi neki.iso, i onda pokreneš "cp neki.iso /dev/sdd""
<jelly> cp će trajati neko vrijeme
<jelly> nakon toga pokreneš "sync" i kad je taj gotov trebao bi imati butabilni usb stick
<sky__> jeli bit ću zahvalan ako napišeš sve po redu ja ću to snimiti i poslije iskorisiti
<sky__> ovako neće ići
<jelly> iskreno?  Ne da mi se ponavljati.  Imaš svoj irc program pa zapiši sam.
<sky__> nemoraš ponavljati
<sky__> samo reci što još trebam učiniti da bih imao butabilni usb stick sa ovim linuksom kojeg sam skinu s neta na hdd
<jelly> to je to
<sky__> aaa ok zadnji red nisam ni vidio
<sky__> hvala
<jelly> cp naredbu vjerojatno treba pokrenuti kao root korisnik.  Ako ne radi ovako, probaj "sudo cp kakseveczove.iso /dev/sdd"
<sky__> jelly imaš li neki popis naredbi sa objašnjenjima. Nešto osnovno za početnike
<sky__> dobro bi mi došao
<vileni> nije mi jasno kako mozes tako dugo imati linux a nista ne nauciti o njemu
<Mmike> vileni, to je k'o da si rekao 'nije mi jasno kako mozes tako dugo voziti auto a neznati nista o njemu' :)
<vileni> Mmike: da, ali 8.04 je u rangu forda T, to sigurno nije sve radilo out of the box :)
<Vlado9A3CY> meni je sky__ neki dan rekao da je informaticar :)
<Vlado9A3CY> a sjecam se dobro da sam se pred puno godina zbog ubuntua 8.04 vratio natrag na fedoru :)
<Vlado9A3CY> jedan bi moj susjed na sve to rekao samo: a kaj moreš :D
#ubuntu-hr 2015-10-29
<VjetarSaSunca> jutar
<Hrki> jutro decki
<Hrki> http://busifix.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/06-Asus-K53E-Detach-both-wifi-cables.jpg
<Hrki> jel vi znate cemu sluze oba kabla, meni je na laptopu spojen samo jedan
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> Hrki: vecina tih kartica je as BT
<BotaniCar> !"#$$%#"! ALTUS , sjebali mi uplink i sad se nitko ne javlja :) 
<SilverSpace> zovi samo zovi ... :)
<Hrki> SilverSpace: sta ti znaci as BT? XD
<BotaniCar> ha, konji su mi iscupali stari link dok su dovodili novi ( novi je trebao biti redunancija, jel ) :) 
<SilverSpace> Hrki: Bluetoot
<SilverSpace> h
<SilverSpace> vidi koja ti je to tocno kartica
<SilverSpace> lspci bi ti to trebao ispisati
<dodobas> yutro
<SilverSpace> Bernie Ecclestone je proslavio svoj 85. rođendan.
<SilverSpace> http://imehrvatsko.net/namepages/view/family_name/prezime-matejas
<BotaniCar> http://33.media.tumblr.com/b88cef8da2197a2711e600544291164b/tumblr_nvzw26Drks1uu43xuo1_400.gif # NSFW
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jebo mandarine sad me trbuh rastura
<SilverSpace> nakon pojedene mandarine
<jelly> rasturi i ti njega
<SilverSpace> jesam jednim jogurtom
<SilverSpace> i vec je ok
<SilverSpace> tj bio...nesto 
<SilverSpace> jelly: obrali ti mandarine :) http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/dvojica-staraca-u-opuzenu-iz-vocnjaka-ukrala-2400-kilograma-mandarina/852402.aspx
<jelly> imam 25 sati dežurstva za nedjelju
<SilverSpace> jelly: ? viska sati 
<vileni> jelly: jesu danas mandarine?
<jelly> vileni: jesu danas u 17 
<BotaniCar> jelly: vode ti radno mjesto kao tri radna mjesta, pricas o svim nedjeljama u periodu od N mjeseci, nekaj trece ? 
<vileni> ja sam na poslu do 17:30 pa sumnjam da cu prije 18 stici
<jelly> BotaniCar: samo za nedjelju 25.10. je tako.  25. dan = 25 sati
<BotaniCar> :) a izvjestaj o tome je poslan u ALL_CAPS formatu :) 
<jelly> SilverSpace: nije viška :-)
<vileni> mene su na jednom poslu uvijek zapale nocne na taj dan
<BotaniCar> Umalo da mi nedostaju dani kad asm imao dezurstva, kakva prilika - sat se pomakne, a ti podebljas satnicu za taj mjesec :) 
<vileni> prvi put je bilo jako zanimljivo, posto nitko nije znao sto ce se dogoditi kad kompjuter koji upravlja linijom vrati sat unazad
<vileni> ja sam dobio gratis 3h neplacenih prekovremeni, tako da mi je smjena bila od 22-09 :)
<jelly> nisu li neplaceni pa defaultu gratis
<vileni> vidis, da
<BotaniCar> obrut: https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/11138087_10153719530614108_5163074275091217021_n.jpg?oh=4a8554fde7dbceb6f671fdc9d10a81ee&oe=56D30AC1
<SilverSpace> jelly: nedjelja ima 24 sata :)
<jelly> SilverSpace: kako koja
<jelly> ah, ovaj lik iz Pule kod kog sam uzeo thinkpad je stavio nove oglase http://www.njuskalo.hr/lenovo-prijenosnici/thinkpad-x220-x230-12.5-intel-i5-4gb-ram-320gb-top-stanje-oglas-15798454
<jelly> gledam jel bi uzeo X220, T420s je super al mi malo prevelik za kauč i krevet :-)
<hbogner> o/
<SilverSpace> https://www.raspberrypi.org/magpi/issues/31/
<SilverSpace> jebo ih pas naplacuju preko iPada
<SilverSpace> 5 miliona Rpi prodano
<jelly> FTR: Mmike, BotaniCar, vileni, hbogner, obrut: mandarine primopredaja u Mirage-u od 17:00 na dalje
<BotaniCar> ASK, FIN
<BotaniCar> *ACK
<hbogner> ja se jucer vratio u zg, dosao bi i ranije ali zakasnio na bus
<hbogner> jelly, a di je Mirage?
<hbogner> NASAO
<jelly> hbogner: nova cesta 111 / vukovarska križanje
<rut> pa di ste supporteri .. :)
<rut> vidim djevojkama/zenama pomazete a meni ne 
<jelly> hbogner: http://tinyurl.com/caffe-bar-mirage
<hbogner> http://www.openstreetmap.org/node/1765333389
<BotaniCar> bok rutino. Sta ces, ti postavljas pitanja oko kojih treba promisliti i imas male sise :)
<BotaniCar> openstreetmap je sve jebeniji
<rut> pa male .. jedinica .. znaci ima nesto 
<rut> nije da nema nista
<SilverSpace> On je prevezen u KBC Osijek i kontaktibilan je
<SilverSpace> kontaktibilan ??
<SilverSpace> svasta novinar napise
<hbogner> mozda misli zarazan kontaktom
<SilverSpace> hbogner: ma ne nego je pri svjesti 
<SilverSpace> i mogu razgovarati sa njim 
<hbogner> ahaa
<BotaniCar> https://www.facebook.com/KULR8News/videos/10152652550111433/ # ovo je vatrogasni aparat , a ne ti ! 
<SilverSpace> novinar smislja nove rijeci 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lako mu u tavici zgasiti neka dođe meni na rostilj gasit
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: pa nisu klinci blesavi da uniste funkcionalan rostil za pokaznu vjezbu. Da moj klinac unisti rostilj za neku snimku tak' bi ga flisnul da bi se "G.W.Bush" usr'o :) 
<BotaniCar> Mislim, klinci imaju opasnu briju, takvu napravu, i na drona, pa iznad vatri u *tuuuut* 
<BotaniCar> *vatre i *tuuuut*
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> POVIJESNI DOGAĐAJ U HRVATSKOM NOGOMETU: U subotu sutkinja sudi utakmicu prve HNL! 
<BotaniCar> OVAJ DIO PISAN MALIM SLOVIMA NISAM NI POGLEDAO 
<rut> pa kak ce igrat ovi ako joj sise skacu kod trcanja 
<BotaniCar> Sportski grudnjak i/ili steznik :) 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kak se zove sutkinja, da ubacim ime u pornhub .. err, google :) Uz malo srece, ruzna je k'o lopov :)
<SilverSpace> Sanja Rođak Karšić
<vileni> jel tko skidao u zadnje vrijeme anyconnect?
<SilverSpace> http://hns-cff.hr/files/images/_resized/0000014150_720_405_cut.jpg
<jelly> rođo
<BotaniCar> vileni: taj drek cu iduci put koristiti tek ako ce mi posao ovisiti o tome :) Radije odem na lokaciju :D
<jelly> vileni: za koji OS?  Ne radi ti openconnect?
<rut> pa nije starka ni losa .. MILF 
<SilverSpace> 83
<rut> 83 godiste ?
<SilverSpace> da
<rut> onda staro izgleda ili neznam .. ja dobro nevidim 
<rut> dao bih joj 4x godina
<SilverSpace> vjerovatno u haljini drugacije izgleda :)
<rut> mislis da nosi ? .. sumnjam . to su noge okserice .. misicave .. 
<jelly> puno se smije pa ima bore oko ociju, to je samo plus
<BotaniCar> A obline se lako kupe.
<BotaniCar> Al, fakat, izgleda staro. Mozda je puno na vjetru 
<vileni> jelly: prvi kontakt, tako da neznam nista, openconnect bi trebao raditi?
<jelly> da
<jelly> ne treba ti ciskov klijent
<jelly> osim za neke specificne setupe afair
<BotaniCar> 7622205000000	Mondelez EU B2B2C	191	07622201002893	MILKA CHOCOLATE TABLET MILK FATHER X-MAS # eto, i do cokoladnih tableta smo dosli !! 
<vileni> probao sam skinuti anyconnect, pa hoce adresu a imam ju, onda skuzim da hoce poslovnu adresu, stavim i to i onda kaze da hoce support contract
<vileni> sve to da bi se spojio na vpn
<BotaniCar> vileni: dobro si prosao, ja sam imao situaciju da odrzavam $nesto u kompaniji koja je iza tog VPN-a i frajer mi posalje predkonfiguriran installer koji mi je totalno ujebao mrezu. Kad te nesh pita je milina, kad si sam zakljuci kak stvari moraju izgledati, to je ispizd :) 
<SilverSpace> http://www.bromygod.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/fails-001-10282015.jpg
<SilverSpace> jao kako ruje nosom
<vileni> BotaniCar: nama su poslali link, na kojem nema doticnog za skinuti
<vileni> na kraju je teamviewer na radnu stanicu od nekog tamo
<jelly> kolko kosta taj teamviewer za 1-5 mjesta
<vileni> jelly: neznam ja nista, pogotovo ne cijene :)
<vileni> vjerujem da je cijena jeftinija nego cisco support
<vileni> koliko ste najveci swap vidjeli do sad?
<jelly> <----                                     ---->
<jelly> 3700kn za prvog + 730 za svakog iduceg korisnika
<BotaniCar> vileni: najveci swap in_use, ili najveci swap uopce ? 
<hbogner> meni je najveci swap 8gb :D
<hbogner> ali kolega je stavio 64gb :D
<vileni> BotaniCar: uopce
<vileni> sad sam vidio jedan od 80gb
<vileni> hbogner: to 2x kolicina rama? :)
<hbogner> vileni, da :D
<hbogner> covjet to procitao i stavio tako :d
<BotaniCar> Uopce ne kuzim ekipu koja swapa na serverima. Radije pustim da mi stvar OOM-umre nego da se uspori do beznadja 
<BotaniCar> http://govindtiwari.blogspot.mk/ # some serious web $bling$
<Mmike> BotaniCar: treba imat swap na serverima, makar 500-600 megi
<jelly> jeste al imat swap != swapat 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: linux bolje radi kad ima swap
<vileni> BotaniCar: pa stavis neki manji swap i trigger da te upozori
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ovo kaj je jelly  napisao
<Mmike> sve5
<Mmike> sam velim, lose je ak ti je swap0
<Mmike> kao, imam 128 gigi rama, ne treba mi swap
<BotaniCar> Je,rekoshe mi. 
<vileni> treba barem koji gb
<Mmike> treba ti swap, upali ga, ja imam oko gigu na svakom serveru
<vileni> ako imas 128gb :)
<Mmike> i uvijek ima nesh unutra, 200-300 megi mi je uvijek iskoristeno
<Mmike> i to je ok
<jelly> to sam zato sto se stari linuxi zbune s fragmentacijom bez tog
<Mmike> objasnjavao mi je kolega koji je kernel dasa na poslu zasto vm-subsystem radi bolje ako ima swap
<vileni> pa ako nema si/so onda nema veze koliko imas u swapu
<Mmike> jelly: ovaj tvrdi da je to i na novim kernelima
<jelly> tak se i meni cini al sujektivno gledano
<Mmike> vileni: pa ima veze, jer ak imas swap od 10 giga, onda, k'o sto je bot rekao, nece ti OOM napravit sranje neg ces imat uklan stroj u koji ces se i tesko ulogirat
<jelly> mi stavimo 2GB reda radi
<Mmike> jelly: ispricao je kak kernel to radi, al' ja nemam pojma kak da to ponovim a da ima smisla :)
<jelly> Mmike: ne sumnjam :-D
<vileni> Mmike: pa moras imati monitoring koji ce ti javiti da ti je puna memorija :)
<vileni> i onda servis i dalje radi, iako usporeno
<vileni> dok ne rijesis problem
<Mmike> vileni: u praksi je to lose :) bolje je da server umre pa ga rebootas i imas server koji radi
<Mmike> nego da ti e uswapan pa cekas danima da dodje k sebi
<Mmike> p0rn-tested :)
<vileni> pa ne cekas danima
<jelly> ne, al cekas sat vremena umjesto 5-10 minuta za reboot
<vileni> dobijes mail, ustanes u 2 ujutro i vidis sta ga je ukenjalo, ubijes, zapises i odes spavati
<vileni> ako je hetzner posaljes hard reset i mir :D
<jelly> iznimka: ak imas aplikaciju za koju znas da polako, ali sigurno leaka
<vileni> pa i to
<jelly> i onda je jednostavnije staviti gro swapa i restartat jednom u mjesec-tri, nego restartat svako malo
<BotaniCar> vileni: ovo s "radije bi da ga OOM ubije" je mozda prikladnije za redunantne okoline. Pusti da OOM napravi svoje i drugi node preuzme, ako pocne swapati imat ces servise do kojih korisnik u praksi ne moze, a tebi se servis bude javio s "ma tu sam ja, ne brigaj" i drugi node ce spavat'
<vileni> BotaniCar: istina, ovisi i o tome
<BotaniCar> Iako, bottom-to-top pristup nalaze da rijesis uzrok problema - ne treba hostati nikakve servise, pa nemas ni brige </troll>
<jelly> kad OOM napravi svoje obicno napravi rusvaj
<BotaniCar> kak mislis rusvaj, jelly  ? 
<jelly> pobije sta treba i sta ne treba
<jelly> OOM pogađa.  Zna pogodit krivo.
<jelly> ella ella e e e https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcKaTTFRDT4
<datase> YouTube: Rihanna - Umbrella - Solo Version (without JayZ). ♥ - 0:04:10 - 170128 views - 722 likes / 24 dislikes
<BotaniCar> jelly: imam srece pa su mi setupi uglavnom takvi da je jedan bitan servis po serveru, najgore kaj mi se desilo ( a ne bi ni smjelo) mi je bilo kad mi je OOm zatuk'o ssh prije iceg drugog. No, ima i fajl ( ubi me ak' se sjecam di ) u kojem mu mozes sloziti sto da ostavi kad krene na rampage )
<jelly> jedan servis moze imati 3-4 bitna procesa, pa ovo govno ubije dva a dva ostavi 
<BotaniCar> Ahh 
<jelly> kolega nemre izgovorit .zshrc
<vileni> žhršć ?
<vileni> zrce
<jelly> z-šrc, očito!
<vileni> zasto ne postoji neki standard po kojem bi registrari davali expiry date 
<jelly> zato Å¡to bi ti snajperisao!
<jelly> pardon, kampirao
<jelly> obrut: ak se bavis mejlom, jel te zanima otic na MAAWG konfu
<Hrki> SilverSpace: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Atheros-AR5B125-802-11-bgn-Half-Mini-Wireless-Card-Foxconn-T77H301-00-AR9485-/310872732892
<Hrki> vidis moja je spojena samo di je ovaj crni trokutic
<SilverSpace> Hrki: bjele zice nemas
<SilverSpace> samo jednu 
<SilverSpace> izgleda da ima dvije antene
<Hrki> ja ti opce nemam taj drugi kabel
<Hrki> nemam ga u kaj spojit
<jelly> Mmike, vileni: Bot i hbogner su stigli, sad donosim mandarine dole
<jelly> Mmike, vileni: vi kad stignete stignete, probat cu uzeti laptop dole da imam irc.  tabletic i mobitel su mi ircless
<sky__> hello
<sky__> eo mene opet
<sky__> može li mi tko pomoći
<dodobas> naravno
<sky__> pozdrav dobo
<sky__> sori dodo
<sky__> tu sam već par dana i razgovarao sam sa silverom i jelly i još nekim 
<sky__> pokušavam instalirati ubuntu 15.10 na starije računalo amd 3000+ socket 754 sa 2 gige rama sa USB-a
<sky__> trenutno sam na laptopu na kom imam instaliran xp i kubuntu koji sam instalirao 2008
<sky__> to je kubuntu 8.04
<sky__> mislim
<sky__> dodobas jesi li tu?
 * sky__ slaps dodobas around a bit with a large fishbot
<sky__> dodobas???
<sky__> HELLO
<sky__> eo mene opet
<sky__> može li mi tko pomoći
<sky__> ???
<jelly> mandarine: podijeljene
<jelly> sky__: shoot
<sky__> hello jelly
<sky__> aaa jelly se ti zoveš Jela
<jelly> ne :-)
<sky__> ok
<sky__> bnaš sam si nešto mislio
<sky__> imaš sec vremena za par savjeta
<CrazyLemon> jela :D
<sky__> napravio sam butabilni ubuntu na sticlu
<sky__> sticku
<sky__> aleluja
<sky__> i sad trebam to instalirati na stari comp
<jelly> imam.  Inače je na ircu na freenode kultura takva da odmah napišeš i postaviš pravo pitanje, pa gledaš tko će odgovoriti... tražiti ima li koga i pitati sekundu nema koristi
<sky__> ok
<sky__> ja mislio da je kultura pitati ima li tko vremena pomoći
<sky__> pa čekati dok netko ne kaže da ima vremena
<sky__> sorry svima
<jelly> irc je asinhron -- svi ćemo kad-tad pročitati pitanje, čak i ako nismo trenutno pri računalu
<sky__> ubuduće više neću čekati odmah u glavu
<jelly> ae
<sky__> ovih par dana sam nešto čeprkao po tom kubuntu na laptopu i nešto downloadao 
<sky__> sve Å¡to sam downladao mi se nakeljilo na desktop
<sky__> a skinuo sam to u neku mapu down nešto
<sky__> vidim da to nisu shortcutovi
<sky__> osim togas tu mapu nikako ne mogu pronaći
<sky__> pa me strah pobrisati to sa desktopa
<sky__> asllo
<jelly> kad veliš kubuntu, to je taj prastari 8.04 koji je instaliran od prije?
<sky__> da
<sky__> dobro to ću pregazit sa nekim novim
<sky__> ali samo pitam
<sky__> i još nešto
<jelly> to će vjerojatno biti ~/Desktop ili ~/Download direktorije
<jelly> direktorij
<sky__> da tqj download
<sky__> zašto ga ne mogu pronaći
<SilverSpace> ls
<sky__> sve druge vidim
<sky__> home
<SilverSpace> ce ti ispisati sve mape i file
<SilverSpace> cd MAPA 
<sky__> ls u terminal
<SilverSpace> ulazis u tu mapu 
<SilverSpace> sky__: da
<sky__> ok
<sky__> davno sam se bavio dosom
<SilverSpace> nije to dos
<sky__> tamo još 94 ili 5,6,7
<SilverSpace> linux terminal
<sky__> ma da al je slično
<sky__> imam naredbe
<sky__> no dobro
<sky__> treba mi neki program kojm ću odmah nakon instalacije napraviti sliku sistemske particije
<sky__> tako se zove u win
<sky__> neznam kako to objasnit za linux
<jelly> nešto za backup?
<jelly> iskreno pojma nemam što se preporuča za ubuntu
<SilverSpace> nikada to nisam radio od kad imam linux
<jelly> clonezilla, morti
<sky__> pa recimo backup ove particije na koju je instalirano operativni sustav
<SilverSpace> da clonzilla
<sky__> ok spasiba
<sky__> a recite sad kako da si organiziram te particije na hard diskovima
<sky__> ima tri harda na tom računalu
<sky__> svis su u NTFS
<sky__> hoće li to ubuntu vidjeti i moći korisiti
<SilverSpace> ja nikada ne radim beckup sistemske samo home ako imam nesto vazno 
<SilverSpace> doduse sve sam si preselio u oblak 
<SilverSpace> odoh
<jelly> vidjeti: da; mo
<SilverSpace> vecera
<sky__> koji oblak
<SilverSpace> dropbox i jos neke
<sky__> ok
<jelly> vidjeti: da; moć koristiti: da; ali ako se desi greška sa datotečnim sustavom za koji treba provjera, to se mora vrtit pod windowsima
<sky__> ali iamam 2 TB podataka na tim hardovima i katkada ih moram korisiti.
<sky__> još jedna stvar mi je vrlo važna
<sky__> može li linux otvoriti fajl koji je napravljen kao .txt u windowsima
<sky__> imam jedan txt fajl na koji su mi spremljeni sve lozinke za sve sajtove koje sam se ikda logirao
<sky__> pa tako i sasswordi za mailove
<sky__> za ovo za ono
<SilverSpace> naravno 
<sky__> ok spasiba
<SilverSpace> keepassx
<sky__> toliko za sad javim se sutra mislim da bi ubuntu tada trebao biti instaliran
<SilverSpace> za pasvorde da ti budu kriptirani i sigurni
<SilverSpace> txt ti nije bas pametno drzat passwore
<SilverSpace> https://www.keepassx.org/downloads/
<sky__> da da baš gledam
<sky__> hvala
<SilverSpace> i za win i linux android 
<SilverSpace> ios
#ubuntu-hr 2015-10-30
<hbogner> o/
<BotaniCar> Jutro, junaci ! 
<BotaniCar> jelly: mandarine su sjajne. 
<dodobas> yutro
 * hbogner se slaze s BotaniCar u vezi mandarina
<VjetarSaSunca> jutar
<vileni> mandarine? koje mandarine?
<dodobas> znate neko mini-atom racunalo...
<hbogner> dodobas, kakvo?
<hbogner> tj koliko mini
<hbogner> ja znam za ovakvo: http://www.supermicro.com/products/chassis/tower/721/sc721tq-250b.cfm
<dodobas> a kao neki mini desktop... nist posebno
<dodobas> raspberrypy je jednostavno prespor
<dodobas> uh... ovo izgleda dobro .. http://ark.intel.com/products/78475/Intel-Atom-Processor-E3845-2M-Cache-1_91-GHz
<dodobas> mislim CPU spec
<hbogner> to gledas za doma?
<dodobas> ne nuzno, ali... problem je sto ga nemozes niti kupiti ... 
<dodobas> sve je 'request quote'
<hbogner> imas mail
<dodobas> samo sto je taj board ... skup
<dodobas> dao bih 200$ max za neki atom s nesto rama... 
<hbogner> da, supermicro je skuplji malo, a i ovo ej stavio jaci cpu nego ima potrebe
<dodobas> uglavnom... nije to jos dovoljno jefitno... a onaj intel compute stick... ima samo 2gb rama...
<jelly> a jos prije 5-6 godina je 2GB bilo cist ok
<dodobas> ma problem je sto bi se na tom trebao vrtit browser... i neki teski Javascript... 
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> dodobas: novi atom ne radi sa linux
<dodobas> SilverSpace: ?
<SilverSpace> zadnji mislim d2700
<SilverSpace> taj ne radi 
<SilverSpace> imam plocu doma
<dodobas> definiraj ne radi...
<SilverSpace> ima grafiku koju linux tj, ubuntu ne podrzava
<SilverSpace> dodobas: kaj bi gore arch
<dodobas> nije bitno, ako nema drivera za grafiku... onda nista od tog modela
<SilverSpace> Intel® PowerVR 
<SilverSpace> http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/AD2700-ITX/
<SilverSpace> ovo sigurno ne radi 
<SilverSpace> imaj je 
<jelly> jesi siguran da taj Bay Trail atom ima PowerVR?
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> imam i intel plocu sa istim atomom
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ubuntu jebe zid s grafiokom i na starijim atomima, imas 50:50 sanse da piknes proc na kojem sve radi :) 
<SilverSpace> ni to ne radi grafika
 * BotaniCar ima Nvidia ( atom based) mini PC, pa opet bedovi s grafikom 
<jelly> SilverSpace: sa E3845?
<SilverSpace> dodobas: imam plocu intel to ti mogu pokloniti ako se hoces zajebavati sa time
<SilverSpace> intel D2700DC
<jelly> ne pitam za tvoj stariji, nego za ovaj napomenut gore
<dodobas> SilverSpace: koliko rama das...
<dodobas> jelly: toga nema:)
<SilverSpace> http://mini-box.com.au/Intel%20D2700DC%20Mini-ITX%20Motherboard.html
<SilverSpace> dodobas: nemam ram ide mali ram za laptope
<SilverSpace> 4GB max ide u njega
<SilverSpace> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-ZiLLDKWceuo/VjIxo1DzGsI/AAAAAAAAW9w/gAn0KB3i6B8/s0/20151027_163305.jpg
<vileni> dodobas: uzmi nuc :)
<BotaniCar> NUC-evi mi se fakat dopadaju, ali ja sam INTEL fanboy pa me treba konzumirati s dosta soli :)
<vileni> moj radi 24/7 nekih godinu i par mjeseci
<dodobas> vileni: gđe da ga kupim ?
<Mmike> nemres 8 diskova u nuc stavit :)
<Mmike> kenny08: jesi se ti zenio ovih dana? (mjeseci)? :)
<vileni> dodobas: ja sam svoj u prosatu, ali recimo i telebit ima
<dodobas> uh gle... pa ima toga :)
<vileni> i links
<vileni> da
<kenny08> Mmike, nisam. zakaj?
<kenny08> ima vec par godina ;)
<vileni> ima i infrared koji radi sa kodibuntu npr :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: pa ima USB, kaj moraju bas u njemu biti ? 
<Mmike> kenny08: nesh sam ja krivo pokopco onda :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pa ono, da :)
<BotaniCar> Sisu ti poljubim, uvijek nekaj nemoguce hoces :) 
<Mmike> nema vise googlanja bez klikanja 'i agree' na novi set policyja
<hbogner> Mmike, duckit
<dodobas> vileni: al opet... bude vise od 200$
<dodobas> :/
<SilverSpace> nuc je skup
<Mmike> ha, al' odes na incognito, i onda te ne pita :)
<SilverSpace> http://watchawear.com/watches/watch-faces/download/2-watch-faces/2241-ubuntu-color-logo-watch.html
<vileni> dodobas: da, sam uredjaj je oko 1200, i trebas ram i disk, ali to je neusporedivo brze od rpi
<vileni> s druge strane, za manje para mozes sloziti svoje, ali da imas kompletan uredjaj koji trosi ~10w i zauzima 10x10cm
<SilverSpace> e ovo je radno mjesto za sve vas http://arstechnica.co.uk/gadgets/2015/10/sit-stand-nifty-new-workstation-lets-you-lie-down-on-the-job/
<dodobas> vileni: a da ... ali tesko da ce biti ista približno intel compute stick form factoru ... 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: lose
<dodobas> ima i lenovo neki 'ideacenter stick'
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ovo kad legnes ruke su ti u zraku, pa to mosh 2 minute tak izdrzat
<vileni> dodobas: ima i gigabitnu mrezu i wifi, usb 3.0 itd, da ima hdmi-cec bio bi savrsen
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zato si prolagodis kak ti pase :)
<Mmike> mozdas je to za gledat filmove :)
<dodobas> a instaliart onaj neki mediacenter... kako se zove pa imas remote kontrol preko wifi-a :)
<Mmike> dolar je 6,782201
<Mmike> jako fino
<jelly> dodobas: hm, nemre se narucit minnowboard sa tim od nekud?
<dodobas> jelly: za 200$?
<jelly> pa pisalo je $99 kad je izasao
<jelly> #minnowboard
<jelly> dok ga uvezes sa carinom i pdvom dodje $200 :-)
<jelly> http://hr.rsdelivers.com/product/circuitco/999-0004910/minnowboard-max-dual-core/8842199.aspx?query=884-2199 jebo 
<jelly> kako od $100 u US preko £100 u UK dodje do 1880kn %$!#@
<dodobas> da,,, na rs... je 101 funta
<jelly> i to je jos onaj sa E3825 dual core, ne E3845 quad
<jelly> Intel HD Graphics zvuci kao video-intel, ne kao powervr sgx
<dodobas> da... compute stick mi sve bolje zvuci :)
<jelly> aha.  pizde iz RS ne racunaju PDV u cijenu
<vileni> oneplusx izgleda fora, samo sto isto 250$ postane 2500-3000kn dok dodje do tu
<dodobas> jel kupovao tko u telebitu? imaju li oni neki fizicki shop ili je sve preko neta?
<vileni> ima fizicki
<vileni> ja sam svako toliko bio tamo, posto mi je bilo blizu FSB
<dodobas> http://www.telebit.hr/pc-intel-compute-stick-boxstck1a8lfc-crna-intel-atom-z3735f-1-33ghz-32gb-ssd-2gb-intel-hd-graphic-hdmi-linux-14-04-32bit-stick-36mj.html
<vileni> ali, rade od 9-17, te ne rade subotom
<dodobas> ovo mi se cini skroz ok
<vileni> dodobas: a za koju namjenu ti treba uredjaj? 
<dodobas> pa mozda neki media centar, mozda neki 'kontroler' tipa... imas veliki TV na kojem prikazujes neke grafice... pa da ne moram vuci kablove po cijelom prostoru
<vileni> za media centar bi trebao biti ok, jedino sto ne stane na njega puno, ali ako imas neki mrezni share
<dodobas> pa ima USB.... mogu nesto i ustekat... :)
<vileni> jedino mislim da moras imati i struju za ovog
<vileni> da barem moze iz hdmi dobivati struju
<dodobas> da...ima microUSB za 'struju'
<vileni> lol 
<vileni> http://gizmodo.com/intel-compute-stick-review-don-t-buy-it-1699377058
<BotaniCar> nadogradio mi se "rubygem-hoe.noarch" , filthy hoe ! :) 
<dodobas> vileni: ah da, limited use-case, v1 :)
<vileni> dodobas: ovo je za win verziju pa me ne cudi bas
<dodobas> vileni: jel bi ti kupio, za 1000kn :)
<jelly> za 1000kn bi kupijo taj minnowboard... a stick, ne hvala
 * jelly vec razvuko hdmi po prostoru pa ga sad jedino dira sto je PC malo glasan iako je na drugoj strani sobe
<dodobas> :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: ja sam svoj HTPC raskopao i stavio pasivac od jedno kile i pol koji sam "spasio" s jednog servera
<BotaniCar> Jedino kaj sad nemrem kuciste zatvorit' 
<jelly> izrezes lima tako da zelezo moze virit van!
<hbogner> bas to sto je jelly rekao
<BotaniCar> Kuciste je neka jeftina plastika, mozda uspijem to s vrucim nozem ! Izvrsno, fala dajchki 
<dodobas> a ima i ovo ...http://www.chipoteka.hr/artikl/122661/mini-pc-minix-neo-z64-android
<dodobas> ... ispricavam se ako smetam... s linkovima
<BotaniCar> Ima tko kakvu youtube playlistu koja traje vise od 48h ? Trebao bi jednu kantu ostaviti da radi prek' vikenda i generira realni load nekog korisnika, pa .. 
<jelly> #onokad ne znam jesam li u napadu ludila sam obrisao /var/log/wtmp ili je neko provalio
<jelly> BotaniCar: imas hrpu onih HEYEAHYEAHYEAH 10HOURS videa
<jelly> 4-5 takvih i eto ti 48h
<Mmike> youtube je realni load? :)
<jelly> part of a complete breakfast
<vileni> dodobas: za 1000kn mi je preblizu cijeni nuca :)
<dodobas> vileni: nuc + ram + storiđ nije 1000kn
<vileni> dodobas: pa nije, ali zasto biti tako fiksan sto se tice cijene
<vileni> kakav si ti to potrosac
<dodobas> a do 1000kn ne moram pregovarat s kraljicom... :)
<vileni> haha :) da, moj NAS je isto morao cekati par mjeseci zbog toga
<vileni> nuc je bilo lakse jer ga i ona koristi, a rpi nam je bio spor
<BotaniCar> Mmike: da se ne pravimo blesavi, realni user load je facebook, youtube, webmail i jutarnji ; nikakve poslovne aplikacije, ovo navedeno je upaljeno uvijek i svuda 
<BotaniCar> s/jutarnji/dnevno.drek/ :) 
<vileni> BotaniCar: u principu ti treba neka flash skripta u loopu :)
<BotaniCar> vileni: ako mogu upotrijebiti pravu stvar ( youtube ) , zakaj ne ;) Usput, kaj nije youtubetu sad default HTML5 ? 
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xta1/v/t1.0-9/12072764_2522612267785948_8377885966190972559_n.jpg?oh=3bdeb4e11ed1e02aea9b0d85e5557239&oe=56AFDC49 # kad se netko parkira k'o peder
<vileni> BotaniCar: za youtube da, ali ovo ostalo je leglo reklama
<BotaniCar> :) 
<vileni> meni na mobu ne prikazuje vise reklame sa njuskala, neznam jel chrome vec ugasio podrsku za flash
 * BotaniCar jos nije slozio ABP gateway na poslu ni doma :( 
<BotaniCar> *proxy
<vileni> hm, sto to radi
<vileni> vidim da je adblock, ali zasto proxy
<BotaniCar> umjesto da addblock imas na svakom racunalu, stavis na gateway, pa reklama ni ne dodje do krajnjeg uredjaja
<BotaniCar> Telefon mi je .. slab , pa mi ABP jede resurse na njemu koje nemam 
<Mmike> kaj je abdp?
<Mmike> abp
<BotaniCar> AddBlockPlus
<BotaniCar> Onaj nadojeb za browser
<vileni> BotaniCar: onda ti mob koristi komp kao proxy za sav web promet?
<BotaniCar> Ae
<BotaniCar> Ionak' to radi
<BotaniCar> Mmike: vidi smijeha http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003UE52ME/?tag=14606-20
<Mmike> BotaniCar: hocu-to!
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ocemo narucit par da nam je shipping free?
<Mmike> SilverSpace: osh ti?
<BotaniCar> Eto, ako narucis unutar 9h, stize sutra :) 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: pre malo mi je to i nema backlight :)
<Mmike> pre dobro je to stari moj
<Mmike> meni taman tak nesh treba
<BotaniCar> A ukurac, uzmi i meni jednu
<dodobas> Mmike: +1 ... da se nadje 
<vileni> ja imam ovaj http://www.windowsdevcenter.com/2006/11/28/graphics/fig-21.jpg
<vileni> neka kopija za 5$ sa ebaya
<Mmike> vileni: taj nema tastaturu
<Mmike> pa nemrem u kodi napisat 'leo the excuisitive truck'
<Mmike> ili 'steam engine pacing'
<Mmike> ili 'bass guitar and drum'
<jelly> mislim da ti starinski 2.4GHz ne sljakaju dobro... al ak nadjes za blutut za istu cijenu, javi
<Mmike> jelly: ovo kaj je bot reko ili ovo kaj sam ja reko?
<jelly> Mmike: kaj si ti nesto reko? :-)
<jelly> vidim samo od Bota link
<BotaniCar> *giggle*
<BotaniCar> Nagradno pitanje ( bez nagrade ): zakaj noviji model kosta 31$ ? 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: cek da vidim kaj
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne ja imam F10 
<SilverSpace> http://www.amazon.com/Mele-wireless-Keyboard-Control-Universal/dp/B0092KDSQW
 * BotaniCar je par puta sjeo na bezzicnjacu koju vec ima, pa ce se utaliti s mmiketom jer bi sljedece zasjedanje na staru moglo biti fatalno :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.XOrange+Pi+2.TRS0&_nkw=Mele+F10&_sacat=0
<BotaniCar> Jebate ! 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ova silverova mi je bolja ! 
<SilverSpace> air mause
<SilverSpace> zakon
<jelly> Mele je za ove druge super duper brand name
<SilverSpace> tipkovnicu tak i tak malo koristis
<SilverSpace> samo kod pretrazivanja
<BotaniCar> Hmm, ovo ima i backlight http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mini-iPazzport-2-4G-RF-Wireless-Handheld-Keyboard-Mouse-Touchpad-LED-Backlight-/221718517995?hash=item339f7418eb:g:1xcAAOSwEeFVCSWJ
<BotaniCar> Odnosno, ovo http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mini-2-4-GHz-Wireless-PC-keyboard-with-Touchpad-Laser-Pointer-Backlight-/231636102294?hash=item35ee966c96:g:BAYAAOSwstxVLI0r
<VjetarSaSunca> Item location:Shenzhen, China :S
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: kaj je tu cudno ? :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> Standard shipment je valjda skuplji od itema
<VjetarSaSunca> A dok dođe, zaboraviš da si naručio
<SilverSpace> jelly: gledao po internetu ljudi preporucaju ovu F-10 pa sami ja uzeo i fakat je super
<SilverSpace> android radi super 
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: razmazio me Amazon :)
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: ovo drugo je prednost :) I, kakav shipment ? Ne znam kad sam zadnji put kupio nekaj na sto se placa postarina 
<BotaniCar> Frendica odsjedne u preCjednickom apartmanu jednog hotela i onda na FB stavi slike pogleda kroz prozor .. amaterka
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ak hoces tipkovnicu bolje onda pravu uzeti nego ovo malo sranje
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: ne znam. Od tri iskustvas kinezima dva su katastrofalna. Tak da sad radije uzmem brand
<hbogner> kako ubit proces koji ne prihvaca "kill -9"
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: zelim ovak' malu. 
<SilverSpace> :)
<VjetarSaSunca> hbogner: kilall :)
<hbogner> VjetarSaSunca, :P
<SilverSpace> hbogner: htop meni radi kad nece nis drugo
<BotaniCar> hbogner: kakvu gresku dobijes kad odbije umrijet' ? 
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ni htop ni direkt "kill" nerade
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: vjerojatno nikakvu ;)
<hbogner> nikakvu gresku
<VjetarSaSunca> eto
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: cekaj, mozda ispadne da ubije proces, ali ga nadredjeni proces ponovno pokrene. 
<SilverSpace> ako imas prozor xkill
<hbogner> naradba prodje kao da je uspješna, samo proces je jos ziv
<hbogner> problem sa filesystem, naredba je umount
<BotaniCar> hbogner: proces zadrzi isti PID ?
<hbogner> da, isti pid
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: to se i meni čini, zato sam preporučio kilall :)
<hbogner> umount je na 100% cpu
<BotaniCar> aj ti pokreni kill what-not && rm /path/to/pid
<hbogner> grr, zasto nije sad recimo pola 3 da zgasim komp i odem doma :D
<BotaniCar> Svoj komp ili taj koji ima gresku ? :D
<hbogner> moje je taj koji ima gresku
<hbogner> disk se prebacio u read-only i vise ne reagira
<BotaniCar> Onda iscupaj disk koji umountas, to sigurno pomaze
<VjetarSaSunca> LOL
<BotaniCar> ne zezam se
<BotaniCar> Imao sam nesto slicno kad sam spasavao jedan sjebat' dsk
<hbogner> tako sam napravio prosli put, sad sam mislio da ima neki elegantniji nacin
<BotaniCar> Imas hardverski problem, ne linuxov
<hbogner> da, i ja sam pokusavao nesto spasiti s diskom
<BotaniCar> To ti je .. 
<hbogner> otkacio ga sad, ali preces jos aktivan
<hbogner> znaci disk sad moze u smece
<BotaniCar> probaj ga sad ubit' ( proces ) , ako nece, ili ga nice-aj na smrt, ili reboot napravi 
<BotaniCar> http://veselihackeri.com/optima-telekom-nastavlja-s-dobrim-rezultatima/ # a juce ( hbogner kak ti je frendu ime, zaboravio sam ) veli da su bankrotirali :)
<hbogner> probao, nece ga ubit, a nadredjeni mu je pid 1 :D
<BotaniCar> reboot :) 
<hbogner> i bit ce reboot
<BotaniCar> Iskoristi priliku i nadogradi kantu :) 
<hbogner> mozda napreduju ali su koliko sam skuzio pod drugim vlasnicima, da su banka i t-com preuzeli upravljanje
<hbogner> SysInfo: Linux 3.2.0-92-generic |  Quad Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3470 CPU @ 3.20GHz 1600.000 MHz | Bogomips: 25541.78 | Mem: 14419/32059M [||||||||||] | Diskspace: 914.87G Free: 104.95G | Procs: 186 | Uptime: 6 hrs 29 mins 39 secs  | Load: 1.23 1.16 1.16  | Vpenis: 1346.7 cm | Screen: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09) @ 1680x1050 (32 bpp) | eth0: In: 2.28G Out: 257.
<hbogner> 83M 
<hbogner> Sensors: CPU: +29.8°C Fan:NA Case: +27.8°C Fan:NA HDD:
<BotaniCar> hbogner: Mozda zato i napreduju :) hbogner kak ti je frendu z birtije ime , poludim sam na sebe kad mi ishlapi, jel' bilo Tihomir ? :D
<hbogner> Mirko
 * BotaniCar se lupa po glavi i vice "thanks"
<hbogner> kanta je za sad dobra, najbolja u firmi :D
<BotaniCar> mislio sam na apt-get upgrade -y :=) 
<hbogner> ahaa, to da, 12.04 je gore :d
<hbogner> odoh rebootat
<hbogner> uspjesno ubijeno
<dodobas> uh
<SilverSpace> hbogner: reboot :)
<hbogner> da, reboot
<sky_> pozdrav
<sky_> evo pitanje 
<sky_> kako da formatiram particiju na koju cu instalirati linux_
<sky_> mislim koji datotecni sustav da odaberem
<hbogner> mozes ext4
<sky_> ok spasiba
<BotaniCar> sky_: imas neki poseban razlog da to napravis prvo ? Installer ti nudi formatiranje i partiocioniranje tijekom instalacije OS-a 
<BotaniCar> Defaulti koje nudi su u redu
<sky_> da imam particiju na kojoj je vec instaliran XP
<BotaniCar> Nema veze, ako imas slobodnog mjesta, po defaultu nudi da naseli linux tamo. Ako nemas, prvo u XPima instaliraj partition magic ili nesto slicno i smanji XP particiju 
<jelly> nije li xp već imao diskpart
<jelly> odn. kak se već zove gui čudo
<sky_> ne razumijete
<sky_> ne zelim vise imati xp na racunalu
<sky_> gotovo sa windowsima
<sky_> a taj swap
<sky_> swap je nesto kao page file u windows
<sky_> imam i za to posebnu particiju
<sky_> samo me zanima koliko mi prostora treba za swap
<sky_> u windowsima je bilo RAM x 2 cini mi se
<sky_> hmm ...
<sky_> netko ?
<hbogner> koliko iams ram-a?
<sky_> 2 gige
<hbogner> jel planiras koristiti sleep/hibernate kak se to vec zove?
<sky_> ne
<hbogner> ako planiras onda ti treba swap veci nego sto je ram, ako ne onda stavis 1-2gige
<sky_> imam particiju za swap 4 gige
<sky_> to je ok
<hbogner> preporuka je kao ramx2
<hbogner> ali mozes i manje ako imas mali disk
<hbogner> ma ok ti je sve to
<sky_> imam 2 tb prostora na 3 diska
<sky_> dakle swap isto formatiram na ext4?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> swap je swap
<jelly> ne, swap se formatira kao swap
<jelly> al preporuka o veličini ne stoji već 10 godina... jedino ak se koristi hibernacija ima nekog smisla napraviti swap iste veličine kao RAM
<Mmike> pitanje: kako da formatiram? odgovor: mozes ext4
<Mmike> :) kakav je to odgovor?
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> <- konjina
<jelly> inače je 1-2GB dost.  Ako ti treba više, kupi više memorije ili koristi programe koji troše manje
<sky_> ok budimo kulturni
<CrazyLemon> poll: tko jos koristi hibernaciju ? (osim medvjeda naravno)  :)
<jelly> .moo
 * Mmike ima na laptpu swap od 30 giga
<Mmike> jer imam 16 gigi rama
<Mmike> CrazyLemon: ja
<jelly> CrazyLemon: ja
<Mmike> jelly: daj 5 :)
<CrazyLemon> lol :) ok.. to nisam ocekivao :)
<jelly> jer suspend na nasim laptopima jede previse baterije :-)
<jelly> a hibernate i resume sa ssd-a je cist ok
<sky_> ok kako da iyaberem pri formatiranju swap
<sky_> imam samo fat32, ext4, neki luks plus  nesto i custom i ntfs
<jelly> LOL, Rosbergu isprdilo prvo mjesto http://www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/121564
<jelly> dobar izgovor zlata vrijedi
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGEd6ZmwZ7Q
<sky_> alooooooooooo 
<sky_> kako da pri formatiranju izaberem swap
<CrazyLemon> fino..kad kreiraš particiju tamo ju označiš za swap
<sky_> particija je vec kreirana
<sky_> i na njoj je taj pagefile od windowsa
<sky_> i ta particija jhe na rubu ploce hard diska
<CrazyLemon> i šta ti taj pagefile koristi ? izbriši particiju, naredi novu
<CrazyLemon> i tamo izaberi da je swap gore
<sky_> trebam to samo formatirati
<sky_> gdje gore boktenedo
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/Qpvcv2QqLbQ?t=10m44s
<CrazyLemon> vidiš taj 'use as:'
<CrazyLemon> e tamo imaš swap
<CrazyLemon> its not rocket science :)
<sky_> ne vidim nigdje use as
<hbogner> imas use as, kad pomice izbornik prema gore
<jelly> Mmike: e, di se kupi velka baterija za X220
<jelly> mikronis ili kinez ili?
<Mmike> jelly: meni doso laptop s njom
<jelly> ah, lucky
<Mmike> a ima neki lik na njuskalu koji prodaje 'kakti-originalne' za lenova
<Mmike> kupio od njega za T520
<Mmike> doduse, ne koristim ju :D
<Mmike> al' izgfleda k'o prava lenovo, s brojcekima i svime
<Mmike> moram i za x220 kupiti al' nikaok
<SilverSpace> kod mene lenovo baterija jos uvijek radi a lap je prastari 
<SilverSpace> est godina
<SilverSpace> sest
<SilverSpace> Android i Chrome OS se ujedinjuju
<Mmike> nemojte nikad, ali nikad, nikad koristiti openERP
<Mmike> ili kak se vec zove danas, odoo
<jelly> SilverSpace: i kod mene radi, ali drzi 3.5 sata a ne 6-8
<jelly> na X220 bi trebala drzati duze.  T420s ima veci ekran pa valjda vise trosi
<vileni> Mmike: sto te muci odoo
<Mmike> jelly: koliko sam citao na linuxu ne moze drzati duze zato kaj linux nezna pogasit sav hardver k'o sto windoze znaju
<Mmike> slicno sam primijetio na aceru zeninom, sa atomom - na windozama je baterija trajala 7 sati (winXP!), stavio gore mint -  3 sata
<Mmike> vratio windoze - 7 sati
<vileni> hmda
<jelly> taj linux nista ne valja
<jelly> Mmike: a vrtit linux vm u hyper-vu na osmici na laptopu? :-)
<jelly> ili desetki
<Mmike> nije mi palo na pamet
<Mmike> jel' mogu unutra kvm pa opet dindoze? :)
<vileni> mozes
<vileni> tj, mislim da ovisi o cpu
<jelly> u principu mozes, jedino sto ce biti neoptimalno ako CPU nema nested pagetables
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<vileni> jelly: nested virtualizacija je neoptimalna kako god uzmes :)
<jelly> ako mogu nekome preprodati ESX lab, meni je to optimalno :-)
<jelly> ili dati đunior adminu da ronda po svojem vSphereu umjesto po produkciji, a njegov vSphere se vrti _na_ produkciji na 3-4 virtualke :-)
<jelly> ili ko Mmike dić i testirat openstack na laptopu
<Mmike> ministack
<Mmike> taman mi jedva stane openstack na lpatop u 16 gigi
<Mmike> nisam sigurna sto mi je uze grlo, cpu, memorija ili samo jedan ssd :)
<vileni> Mmike: na x220 ili?
<jelly> tutni drugi ssd, ko ti brani :-)
<jelly> ne znam dal je 16 giga dost
<jelly> X230 navodno ide do 32
<Mmike> vileni: jok, T520
<Mmike> al' brijem probat pribavit W520, on moze 32 gige rama
<Mmike> bed sa T520 je kaj ima samo dva sodima
<jelly> kaj ima 4 slota W...?
<vileni> da
<vileni> neznam koliko ima mjesta za ssd, hp 8770 npr ima 2x 2.5" i 2x msata
<jelly> tss
<jelly> jebate, onda bi u W530 islo 64 giga ak bios supporta..!
<jelly> ti W su preweliki
<vileni> a nije bez razloga W
<vileni> ali ogromni su da, iako i dalje manji od bilkojeg desktopa :)
<vileni> taman za otici na more raditi
<jelly> ak moram imat stol za njega onda me taj format ne zanima, moze slobodno bit i desktop
<Mmike> w520 je jednako velik k'o t520
<Mmike> stovise, potpuno su isti
<Mmike> osim memorije
<jelly> ae, al meni je i T420s skoro prevelik, sva sreca pa je lagan
<jelly> stovise malo sam razocaran sto je X220 sa baterijom jednako tezak ;-)
<jelly> os se mijenjat :-)
<vileni> ja bi samo vecu rezoluciju na x220
<jelly> eh, ne isplati se na tak malom ekranu
<jelly> mozda 1440 
<vileni> 1600x900 bi bilo dovoljno
<vileni> hp-ovi znaju imati tako
<Mmike> frend ima malecki hp
<Mmike> k'o x220
<Mmike> mocna zvjerka
<Mmike> veca reza
<Mmike> jedno 3put tezi :)
<Mmike> jelly: ti u onom 420 imas plocavi ili SSDjavi disk?
<vileni> Mmike: to vjerojatno 2760
<vileni> dosta je deblji
<Mmike> da, da deblji je
<SilverSpace> https://youtu.be/JJWmBFV2GHM
<SilverSpace> novi moto x motorola
<SilverSpace> preskupo 5K kuna
<SilverSpace> Max Verstappen najbrži na prvom slobodnom treningu u Meksiku
<vileni> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JY9mrKR5SkA
<vileni> meni najbolja utrka ikad
<vileni> toliko su bili ludi da su preko 40sec imali prednosti nad trecim
<vileni> nakon par krugova nitko ih nije ni vidio vise
<SilverSpace> vileni: 8.11 zadnja utrka 
<SilverSpace> ove godine je strasno dobar bio motogp
<hbogner> o/
<hbogner> juhuuu, moji na selu napokon usli u moderno doba i spojili se preko dsl-a na net
<vileni> hbogner: sad ce te preko skypea zvati da dodjes po cvarke i mast
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<hbogner> nece, jos su daleko od toga
<hbogner> uzeli su paket radi maxtv-a i uz to uzeli internet
<hbogner> maxtv je radio, ali internet nije radio zadnjih tjedana
<hbogner> zvali su servisera, ali ga je baka potjerala kad je dosao jer je njoj tv radio :D
#ubuntu-hr 2015-10-31
<dodobas> yutro
<dodobas> ovo bi moglo biti zabavno ... https://www.twitchinstalls.com/
<jelly> BotaniCar: kako sam se bojao, ajvar je otisao u jednom sessionu
<Mmike> jelly, e
<Mmike> jelly, ti imas irc bouncer neki?
<jelly> da
<jelly> znv
<jelly> znc
<Mmike> jelly, imas vise accounta unutra, po jeda za svaki client?
<jelly> da
<jelly> plus jedan za sve skupa koji se zapravo spaja na irc mreze
<Mmike> znaci imas, recimo 3 klijenta koji se spajaju na 3 znc usera koji se spaja na irc mrezu
<Mmike> u slucaju da osh bit na 2 irc mreze treba ti 6 znc usera i 2 koji se spajaju svaki na svoju mrezu
<Mmike> jelly, mosh shareat konfu, passwords excluded? :)
<dodobas> https://github.com/JuanPotato/Legofy
<dodobas> cudno privlacno
<jelly> Mmike: ne, dosta je 3 usera i 1 koji se spaja na sve mreze, ali ce na kraju biti 6 connectiona
<Mmike> jelly, da, al' svaki od tih usera mora imat vise mreza, right?
<Mmike> znaci pod <Network> moram svakom useru metnit tri mreze
<Mmike> ili koliko ih vec hocu imati
<Mmike> znaci, imam <User glavni> koji ima 3 networka i u svakom je definirano di se spaja
<Mmike> onda imam usera <User laptop> koji isto ima 3 networka, al' u networku pise da se spaja na isti znc
<Mmike> right?
<Mmike> (kao user 'glavni') ?
<jelly> Mmike: user laptop se spaja na localhost:zncport, user:pass glavni/imemreze:passwordodglavnog
<jelly> i onda znc po onom /imemreze u usernameu "glavni/imemreze" zna na koju mrezu od glavnog vezat taj connection
<jelly> http://wiki.znc.in/FAQ#How_to_store_private_messages_even_when_user_is_attached.2C_so_other_clients_can_see_them.3F
<jelly> tlaka je rezat sve kanale i password i usere iz znc.conf a da ostane smislen, ne znam dal bi opce radio, sorry
<jelly> plus sto imam stari 1.4 a 1.6 ima jos neke nove fičure
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> tlaka je
<Mmike> moram to danas slozit
<Mmike> vec 3 mjeseca to odgadjam
<Mmike> jelly, thnx na naputCima
<Mmike> pa di da ja naonom debilnom f1.com sajtu nadjem kad su kvalifikacije
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kad su kvalifikacije?
<dodobas> e Mmike jesi narucio tipkovnicu ?
<dodobas> tj. jesi I meni narucio
<Mmike> ma nisam
<Mmike> ne dolazi od amazona
<Mmike> a vec su me sjebali jednom
<Mmike> pa me strah opet
<dodobas> ok
<jelly> kojeg amazona?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: u 20h
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://www.formula1.com/
<SilverSpace> kak tu ne mozes naci
<SilverSpace> malo skrolas dolje i imas vodoravno trke i otvori se koja je na redu samo moras stisnut na time your
<Mmike> bwah
<Mmike> ja sam tu gledao: http://www.formula1.com/content/fom-website/en/championship/races/2015/Mexico.html
<Mmike> thnx
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/f111f.png
<SilverSpace> da tu je debilno 
<SilverSpace> na naslovnici je ok 
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesi gledao 
<SilverSpace> staza je meni sasvim ok
<Mmike> jok
<Mmike> budem kvalice
<Mmike> meni je staza bila odlicna davnih dana
<Mmike> vidjet cmeo
<SilverSpace> http://www.totalsportek.com/formula-1-live-stream/
<sky_> poydrav
<sky_> pozdrav
<sky_> zamolio bih za pomoc
<sky_> gdje da stavim boot loader
<sky_> mogu izabrati disk ili bilokoju particiju na tom disku
<SilverSpace> imas vise diskova u masini
<sky_> moram li postaviti boot loader na tu particiju na kojoj ce biti instaliran linux
<sky_> da imam vise diskova
<sky_> i mogu ga postaviti i na druge diskove
<SilverSpace> trebao bi biti koji ti je disk prvi 
<sky_> ok
<SilverSpace> malo je zeznuto kad ima diskova vise
<sky_> ali mogu izabrati bilo koju particiju na tom disku
<SilverSpace> on ti sam po defaltu stavi 
<SilverSpace> ja to nikada ne mjenjam
<sky_> da po defaultu je bio iyabran disk
<sky_> izabran
<sky_> zanima me mora li boot loader biti na toj particiji na kojoj ce biti instaliran linux
<sky_> ili je dovoljno da bude na tom disku na kom je izmedu ostalih particija i ta sistemska
<sky_> dakle da poijednostavim pitanje
<sky_> postavljam li boot loader na device ili na particiju
<sky_> alooooo heeeeeeeeeeeeeelp
<Vlado9A3CY> sky_: stavi na /dev/sda
<sky_> ok spasiba
<sky_> imam jos pitanja
<sky_> oynacio sam jednu particiju kao swap
<sky_> to je ok
<sky_> a sisitemsku particiju da oynacim kao boot prilikom formatiranja ili kako 
<Vlado9A3CY> kako ti je velka ta swap particija?
<Vlado9A3CY> i koliko imaš RAMa?
<Vlado9A3CY> i koju linux distribuciju instaliraš?
<sky_> instaliram ubuntu 15.10
<sky_> rama ima 2 gigie, swap je 4 gige
<Vlado9A3CY> a zakaj ručno određuješ particije?
<sky_> pa jer je disk vec tako podjeljen
<sky_> dakle da oynacim tu sistemsku particiju kao boot ili nekako drugacije
<Vlado9A3CY> da, označiš kao /
<Vlado9A3CY> ne boot nego /
<sky_> ok hvala
<sky_> a sto je boot
<sky_> home
<sky_> itd
<Vlado9A3CY> pa kaj nisi ti ono neku večer rekao da si informatičar?
<sky_> pa da ali nisam nikada bio na linuxu
<sky_> logicno mi je da je sistemska particija boot
<sky_> jbg
<Vlado9A3CY> znam ti jedno mjesto gdje možeš naći odgovore na sva soja pitanja... jesi možda gledao upute na ubuntu službenim stranicama, kako instalirati ubuntu...
<sky_> da informaticar specijalist za LAN
<sky_> nisam gledao nikakve upute
<Vlado9A3CY> a postoji i google, svi pametni ljudi koristee google... poanta je da sam nađeš odgovore na svoja pitanja
<Vlado9A3CY> jer sve je jednostavno ...
<sky_> kad postoji ovaj irc
<sky_> dobro ok necu se vise javljati na irc
<sky_> hvala svima i cao
<Vlado9A3CY> za jednostavnu instalaciju linuxa ti treba swap particija i / particija ...
<Vlado9A3CY> na / particiju ti se instalira tvoj sustav i tvoj /home 
<jelly> ak pocinjes od nule nije bas jednostavno
<Vlado9A3CY>   /home možeš napraviti kao zasebnu particiju ...
<Vlado9A3CY>  /boot te trenutno ne bi trebao interesirati i na /boot se sigurno ne instalira sustav ...
<Vlado9A3CY> mogao si jednostavno pustiti ubuntu da particije odredi automatski
<sky_> hard mio je pun
<Vlado9A3CY> ako na disku hoćeš samo linux ...
<sky_> obrisao sam xp i sad bih tu instalirao ubuntu
<sky_> ok imam prostora na disku pa cu home staviti posebno
<Vlado9A3CY> a ako već imaš windowse, onda ja obično još u windowsima napravim slobodan neparticionirani prostor ...
<sky_> sad vise nemam vindowse
<Vlado9A3CY> swap si okay napravio ...
<sky_> jer sam formatirao sistemsku particiju
<Vlado9A3CY>  / particija ti je i previše ako staviš 25GB ...
<Vlado9A3CY> a ostatak ostaviš za /home
<Vlado9A3CY> a to sve napraviš tijekom instalacije linuxa
<sky_> mislim ya sistemsku particiju 15 GB
<Vlado9A3CY> jer imaš mogućnost ručno sve složiti ...
<Vlado9A3CY> stavi koliko hoćeš... ja imam jedan stari komp s hardom od 20GB i sve je stalo :)
<sky_> iama 2 TB na tri diska
<sky_> sory imam
<sky_> ok hvala jos jednom
<sky_> poydrav svima
<SilverSpace> dobro dobro ovaj mexiko izgleda
<dodobas> nasao sam stream koji mogu gledat na KODIu :)
<dodobas> doduse kasni 2 minute :)
<SilverSpace> 720 ima samo kaj kod mene steka
<dodobas> ja sam instalirao neki tvaddons.ag ... 
<SilverSpace> hd ili sd
<dodobas> slika je ok...
<dodobas> neki addon ... UK Turk Playlists...
<dodobas> pa tamo ima
<SilverSpace> ovaj je u croatia on demand
<SilverSpace> http://www.totalsportek.com/formula-1-live-stream/
<SilverSpace> ovaj ne steka fino ide
<dodobas> jel ima addon za Kodi ?
<SilverSpace> http://www.totalsportek.com/motogp-live-stream/
<SilverSpace> i ovaj
<dodobas> ovo sam danas nabavio .. http://minix.com.hk/products/neo-x8-h-plus
<dodobas> 1300 kn... ima cak i bluetooth daljinski s tipkovnicom
<SilverSpace> ides to je makina
<dodobas> koji mozes kao i mis koristit...
<SilverSpace> minix imaju jako dobru podrku 
<SilverSpace> kodi u android repositoriju 
<dodobas> da.. radi jako dobro.. a navodno nije neki problem staviti linux gore
<SilverSpace> croatia on demand ima srpska tv lista ima i f1 ali danas ne radi 
<SilverSpace> ja imam my gica 520
<SilverSpace> cca dvije godine
<SilverSpace> sad joj ponestaje prostora za kodi 
<SilverSpace> koliko tvoj minix ima interne memorje 
<SilverSpace> tj prostora
<dodobas> 16g ... 12 slobodno
<dodobas> 2gb rama
<dodobas> 3 usb porta.. ma 
<dodobas> za 1300kn ... makina
<SilverSpace> http://www.chipoteka.hr/artikl/118717/media-player-minix-neo-x8-h-plus-quad-core-4k-airmouse-android
<SilverSpace> moj 4G i sad ponestaje mjesta
<dodobas> da bas taj
<SilverSpace> 200mb
<SilverSpace> i ne mogu staviti nista gore
<SilverSpace> vise
<SilverSpace> imas i na androidu iptv
<SilverSpace> dodajes samo liste
<SilverSpace> da ovo je makina
<SilverSpace> http://addons.tvaddons.ag/show/plugin.video.croatia_od/
<SilverSpace> dodobas: ovo pod obavezno
<dodobas> SilverSpace: jos nesto?
<SilverSpace> air mause isto zakon
<SilverSpace> daljinac 
<dodobas> ok radi, kad se naciknes...
<dodobas> skoro kao onaj nintendo wee kontroler
<SilverSpace> f-10 ja uzeo 
<dodobas> f-10?
<SilverSpace> daljinac
<SilverSpace> MeLE F10 Pro
<dodobas> i jos radi onaj HDMI-CEC ... ma milina :D
<SilverSpace> :) da mozes sa tv daljincem
<SilverSpace> dodobas: genesis 
<dodobas> pa ... imam neki dosta stari TV
<SilverSpace> aadvan
<dodobas> tako da samo prebaciju izmedju
<dodobas> tako da kad stisnem nesto na TV... prebaci se na tv... preko nekog AnyNet+ ... 
<dodobas> ali... hehe
<dodobas> rade multimedijske tipke :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.tvaddons.ag/addon-installer-kodi/
<dodobas> da to imam... mislim ... ili neki konfig
<SilverSpace> to ti je osnova
<dodobas> yes... da 
<SilverSpace> kad to stavis onda ti se addon sami updejtaju 
<SilverSpace> malo je na pocetku zeznuto dok ne naucis
<SilverSpace> ima dosta fora sitnih
<dodobas> SilverSpace: jesi cuo da ce sljedece godine biti 3 komponente guma po trci... pa ce svaka momcad birati koje dvije ce koristiti 
<SilverSpace> da kaj su to usvojili 
<dodobas> bilo na onom autosportu ... 
<SilverSpace> to je ok
<SilverSpace> mada ja se jos uvijek nisam na zvuk priviknuo
<SilverSpace> nema ono da ti dlake skoce kad cujes zvuk 
<dodobas> SilverSpace: nema puno toga...
<dodobas> :)
<Mmike> kaj je gotovo?
<SilverSpace> q3 sad pocinje
<dodobas> meni tek pocinje q3 ...
<Mmike> kul :)
<SilverSpace> jes vidio ovoga ima papu u bolidu zaljepljenog
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> koga?
<dodobas> ahaa... sad sam vidio :)
<SilverSpace> jebga kad ti strim kasni :)
<dodobas> evo.. dosao merc do semafora ...
<dodobas> kasni da .. ali dobar je
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ti uvijek kasnis :)
<Mmike> dodobas, koji ti gledas?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ma bio sam vani :)
<dodobas> a neki UK Turk Playlists ... sto je addon za Kodi
<dodobas> link 2
<SilverSpace> steta kaj mercedesi toliko odskacu 
<SilverSpace> bila bi dobra sezona da mecke ne odskacu toliko
<Mmike> cuj ovog vettela kak cvili :)
<Mmike> dodobas, sto gledas? Sky?
<dodobas> Mmike: da
<Mmike> HD?
<dodobas> SD
<dodobas> tko bar pise
<Mmike> HD ili nista
<Mmike> SilverSpace mi preporucio bio Phoenix, nadouguz za Kodi
<Mmike> smao sto strima MSNSMBC
<Mmike> ili kako vec
<Mmike> hd kvaliteta, preizvrstan strim
<Mmike> bed je jedno sto ima 7 minuta utrke, 5 minuta reklama
<infy-> http://www.twitch.tv/twitchinstallsarchlinux
<infy-> počelo prije kojih 10 minuta
<infy-> :')
<dodobas> oh da...
<dodobas> predobro
<infy-> Samo neće nikada završiti kako ide haha
<dodobas> infy-: pa to je i poanta
<dodobas> ako udju u vim ... nece nikad izac :)
<infy-> napokon ćemo imat prave, ne-pseudo random stringove!
<infy-> :p
<dodobas> SilverSpace: jel znas jos neki paket s regionalnim programima
<SilverSpace> dodobas: pogledaj ovo http://addons.tvaddons.ag/show/plugin.video.croatia_od/
<SilverSpace> bas ne gledam regiju 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> LN
<ipozgaj> 'dan
#ubuntu-hr 2015-11-01
<jelly> hmm, potres?
<Mmike> jelly, jelda?
<Mmike> onak
<Mmike> dugo se treslo i ajmo rec polagano
<Mmike> tj, opce se nije treslo
<Mmike> ljuljalo se
<jelly> bas
<Mmike> http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/?view=1
<Mmike> oho
<Mmike> mozda kisa bude u mehiku
<Mmike> drek, do 13h bude se ocistilo/susilo
<Mmike> https://www.google.com/maps/@19.4037829,-99.0913759,790m/data=!3m1!1e3
<Mmike> google jos ima satelit-slike stare staze
<Mmike> puno bolja nego ova nova
<Mmike> taj tilke sve ujebe
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<vileni> Mmike: ti si nesto spominjao da ti je IPA ok?
<SilverSpace> potraga za gitarom za Franka http://www.musicshop-no1.hr/gitare/gitare/klasicne-gitare/?manufacturer=47
<SilverSpace> prva frankova gitara 
<SilverSpace> pih
<SilverSpace> Mmike: F1
<SilverSpace> Mmike: F1
<Mmike> ne radi strim :(
<Mmike> drekec
<Mmike> nelosa
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj velis?
#ubuntu-hr 2016-10-31
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<Vlado9A> Kaj se čeka? Radni dan je! :)
<BotaniCar> jutro, neki vec odvalili 1/4 sihte :) 
<jelly> ih
<dodobas> putar
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> lol ovi u f1 vise nisu normalni 
<vileni> jutro
<vileni> vidi se da je spojen vikend po prometu
<vileni> 12min umjesto 30 do posla
<Mmike> mikrotik ima defaultni DHCP lease od 120 sekundi :)
<vileni> pa ne cudi me previse to
<vileni> posto je primarno bio za wireless primjene
<vileni> tipa hotspotovi i slicno
<jelly> ko ziv ko mrtav :-)
<vileni> jel zna tko kako se gasi vkvm na hetzneru?
<Mmike> nemas gumb neki?
<Mmike> heh, poslao mi HT upravo ugovor 
<Mmike> u kojem pise da mi je mjesecna naknada 390 kuna, i da jednokratna instalacija kosta 700 kuna
<Mmike> i sad zovem, reko, koji kufer
<Mmike> a veli lik 'a da, to vam krivo saljemo svima'
<BotaniCar> Mmike: pa kaj sad, ne bu ti broadcast ubio mrezu, nije tak velika 
<vileni> Mmike: pa nema
<Mmike> vise me iritira sto mi je syslog necitljiv
<vileni> to ti je necitljivo?
<vileni> probaj staviti haproxy koji salje 2 checka u sekundi po serveru bez "notice"
<vileni> imali smo 30gb sysloga koji je 99.9999% "haproxy connect from 127.0.0.1:nekiport"
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ti zaboravljas da sam ja u pornjavi radio :)
<Mmike> haproxyji NE logiraju :)
<Mmike> apache serveri NE logiraju :)
<Mmike> upalis logiranje kad bas trebas ako trebas i budes JAKO oprezan :)
<vileni> Mmike: nisu svi ocito imali ista iskustva u pornjavi :)
<Mmike> vileni: xtube.com (koji nije nesh sad neznam kak jako posjecen sajt) je po jednom serveru (a mislim da ih je bilo 10ak) imao oko 20GB logova dnevno
<vileni> i mi se ne bavimo tako velikim sustavima, a klijenti rade toliko bugova da bez logiranja nista ne funkcionira
<vileni> indijac neki zamijeni redis portove po 10ti put sa krivima
<vileni> i sajt spor, nista ne radi
<Mmike> nisam nit poceo s HTom
<Mmike> i vec mi je zao
<Mmike> banda debila :/
<Mmike> jelly: jel' imas (imate) vi nekvu kartu di imate oznaceno di imate optiku?
<hbogner> Mmike, ha ha ah hahaaaaa
<hbogner> ta ti je dobra
<Mmike> hbogner: e?
<Mmike> koja ? :D
<hbogner> ovo sto si pitao jelly 
 * Mmike kupio karte za balasevica
<dodobas> oho BTC je na 700$ ... lijepo raste ... 
<Mmike> da, mater mu :)
<hbogner> grr, znaci popusio sam 350$
<dodobas> hbogner: kakvih 350$ ?
<vileni> Mmike: gdje si ih uzeo?
<vileni> gledam twitter, svi se zale na neki online shop
<hbogner> crkapo mi disk na kom je wallet sa 0.5$ a stari backup wallet je corruptan
<hbogner> *o.5BTC
<hbogner> *0.5BTC
<dodobas> ah.... ja imam wallet na vise mjesta :)
<vileni> jel ltcovi rastu sta
<vileni> ja samo toga imam
<vileni> iako nisam siguran gdje
<SilverSpace> razgovor o BTC je zabranjen na kanaku :P
<dodobas> ja imam nekih 0.2 na blockchain.info ... i ne mogu naci passward :)
<dodobas> ma svaki dan se pojavi nkki novi cryptocurrency... koji rjesava sve probleme BTCa ... 
<dodobas> i svaki dan se ugasi jedan novi cryptocurrency ... :)
<jelly> ##bitkonj 
<jelly> Mmike: imamo.  Mislis javno dostupnu?  :-D
<jelly> To svi skrivaju kao zmija noge
<hbogner> to je ona fora,"u nasoj firmi se koristi 15 servisa, idemo smisliti jedan koji ce ih sve objediniti" mjesec dana poslje: "u nasoj firmi se koristi 16 servisa..."
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2a1KJ-OBLA4
<datase> YouTube: Angry Grandpa jumping with a car in Pool with 12000 litres of Coca Cola - 0:01:59 - 556914 views - 6588 likes / 869 dislikes
<Mmike> jelly: mosh nekak izvuc to da vidim di da stan trazim? :D :D :D :D
<Mmike> <dgadomski> seyeongkim: what do you have there seyeongkim, 1Gbps?
<Mmike> <seyeongkim> dgadomski yes 1G but around 800 is max
<Mmike> nakon kaj sam se ja hvalio da imam 200/100
<Mmike> seyeong je u Juznoj Koreji
<Mmike> <Mmike> seyeongkim: how much do you pay for that?
<Mmike> <seyeongkim> Mmike, around 35$
<Mmike> eh :/
<hbogner> Mmike, ovo ti mozda malo pomogne: http://mapiranje.hakom.hr/hr-HR/SvjetlovodnaMreza
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nisi se trebao hvaliti van hrvatske :)
<hbogner> http://mapiranje.hakom.hr/hr-HR/SirokopojasniPristup
<SilverSpace> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/340271897/whisper-node
<dodobas> prodao sam 0.25BTC .. za 50€ ... danas vrijede 160€ ... :)
<jelly> negdje 2010 sam to probao minati, islo je grozno sporo (tipa, 0.09 za sat vremena) i bilo je iskljucivo matematicka zabava pa sam to maknuo i obrisao
<jelly> ili 2005, s obzirom da mi se cini da sam jos tu i tamo dolazio na faks
<jelly> Mmike: mogao si pitati nekog rumunja, slicno bi ti bilo
<Mmike> jelly: da :D :D
<jelly> bio bi i kod nas jeftiniji fiber da se smije razvlacit po stupovima a ne kopati
<Vlado9A> bon žur
<jelly> plus sto ne radi nikakve interferencije, mozes ga trpat pored telefona, struje, bilo ceg
<Vlado9A> a kaj ako neki harmonik od elektricne mreze ili neke druge linije, udje u rezonanciju s frekvencijom svjetlosti u svjetlovodu? :D
<hbogner> jelly, ima interferencije izmedju optickih niti, ali na cca "110"Gbps
<hbogner> :D
<jelly> hbogner: da bar imamo takvih problema :-)
<hbogner> pricao mi kolega iz vase majcinske firme :D
<Mmike> hbogner: ta mapa nema smisla
<Mmike> hbogner: ja u spanskom imam optiku a ista ne postoji na mapi
<hbogner> Mmike, to je jedino kaj ima javno
<hbogner> Mmike, kasne onda sa mapiranjem :D
<Vlado9A> fizika rasprostiranja elektromagnetskih valova (i svjetlosti) jos uvijek nije u cijelosti definirana :)
<jelly> ne, uopce :-)
<Vlado9A> sva aktualna dostignuca se u u pravilu temelje na pokusajima ispravljanja gresaka :)
<Vlado9A> your viber out credit will expire 12 months from now... koja pljačka
<BotaniCar> Kak velim postfixu da mi whitelista posiljatelja "account-security-noreply@account.microsoft.com" ?
 * Vlado9A back2work
<hbogner> Mmike, nude mi optiku 200/100, ~110kn prvu godinu, ~220kn drugu godinu
<Mmike> hbogner: yup, to je to. nije 200/100 nego 100/20 prva 3 mjeseca, a onda ti je 50/10, al' za 30ak kuna extra mosh dobit 200/100
<Mmike> samo ja nisam htio ugovornu obvezu
<Mmike> pa je onda 230 kuna + tih 30 kuna
<hbogner> Mmike, 200/100 ti pricam
<Mmike> ne cujem kaj pricas
<Mmike> al' vidim kaj tipkas
<hbogner> za 100/20 je oko 90kn prva godina
<Mmike> jel' vidis ti kaj ja tipkam? :)
<Mmike> ma, to te netko mulja
<hbogner> Mmike, ne nego imam veze :D
<Mmike> moja stara je uzela sad to, i nije 200/100 nego 50/10, ak osh 200/100 onda je +30 kuna 
<Mmike> ili +10 prvu godinu, +30 drugi, tak nekak
<Mmike> hbogner: to je super isplativo imho
<hbogner> Mmike, preko frenda u prodaju, duo paket, internet+telefon, 100/20 je oko 90kn prvu godinu
<hbogner> + nadoplata za 200/100 
<hbogner> da, ovo je s ugovornom obvezom
<Mmike> hbogner: pogledaj cjenik na netu
<Mmike> prva tri mjeseca imas 100/20
<Mmike> nakon toga imas 50/10
<Mmike> s tim da ak uzmes do 31.10 (ili su mozda produzili) onda placas pola cijene prvih godinu dana
<Mmike> a punu cijenu drugih godinu dana
<Mmike> ugl, cak i da ne uzmes ugovornu obvezu, super je ponuda
<hbogner> Mmike, znam cjenik, ovo nije ponuda s weba nego direkt ponuda od prodaje kojom vabe nove korisnike, a ja dolazim kao novi korisnik, bez telefona i interneta
<Mmike> nema toga :)
<Mmike> nesmiju to raditi, cijene moraju biti javno objavljene
<hbogner> jer su trenutni telefon i internet na punicu, i to zgasimo i prebacimo na njenu adresu
<Mmike> tak da, ne nasanjkavaj se :)
<hbogner> Mmike, :P
<hbogner> nebrini
<hbogner> bazna cijena je ta, ovo su popusti od prodaje
<Mmike> hbogner: nemre to bit :)
<Mmike> tak je i mojoj staroj doso lik s idejama i brijama
<Mmike> pa je onda kad je sklopila ugovor ispalo da su cijene malcice drugacije :)
<Mmike> ugl, staroj je ok 50/10 tak da nece nist filozofirat oko toga
<hbogner> Mmike, :P
<Mmike> google mape mi sve labele pokazuju - crne :)
<BotaniCar> Jebem ti Microsoftov mailing. 
<BotaniCar> Salju mailove iz picke materine, s sjebanim headerima, a unutra mi registracijski podaci. Ni-ikad takav mail kakav oni sklope nece do inboxa korisnika doc'
<Mmike> de je onaj rut kad ga covjek treba
<Mmike> https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/s851x315/14572874_1030304733744994_6414592254826649059_n.jpg?oh=e774fb620ea750e6f576b3ec96eed4f1&oe=5889326A
<jelly> Mmike: svi telcoi vrdaju cijene sa kojekakvim popustima, akcijama, i ponudama, pogotovo oni sa "znacajnim trzisnim udjelom" kojima HAKOM ne da da imaju nize cijene i rade damping
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> ugl
<Mmike> kak da network manageru kazem da kelji 'lxc' u serch domain by default
<Mmike> da ne moram svaku konekciju izdrkavat?
<Mmike> nikak
<Mmike> zasto?
<Mmike> zato kaj je network manager drek
<jelly> systemd-networkd :-)
<jelly> n-m nije bas dizajniran za serverske stvari
<Mmike> kakav serv er
<Mmike> laptop!
<Mmike> nego, kad vec rantam
<jelly> kurac laptop kad dizes zilion kontenjera i imas zilion internih domena
<Mmike> zakaj systemd nece rec dal' je servis pokrenut ili ne
<BotaniCar> kak mislis nece ? 
<Mmike> neg moram 'systemctl status mongodb'
<jelly> laptop je samo po hardveru
<Mmike> jelly: development?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: tak, nece
<Mmike> kazem: systemctl start mongodb
<Mmike> i nista
<jelly> zato sto je "systemctl start ..." samo asinkroni trigger
<Mmike> moram nakon toga rec 'systemctl status'
<jelly> start samo preko dbusa posalje systemdu da ti hoces da se nesto starta
<BotaniCar> Mmike: "systemctl list-units --type service" , pokaze mi , serem , da je noip "loaded" , "active" i "running"
<Mmike> BotaniCar: e, i?
<BotaniCar> pa, rek'o mi je da je pokrenut
<Mmike> jelly: i sad to govno nebi moglo pricekat pol sekunde, pitat status, i rec dal' je pokrenuto ili ne?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: e, i?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: <Mmike> zakaj systemd nece rec dal' je servis pokrenut ili ne
<Mmike> i 'systemctl status' veli dal' je pokrenuto
<BotaniCar> Mmike: oce, reci ce ti
<jelly> Mmike: ne, ak oces, napravi shell alias/funkciju koja to radi
<Mmike> nece, moram ga pitat
<Mmike> aha, krivo sam se izrazio
<jelly> zasto pol sekunde, zasto ne 2 ili 0.01?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ne razumijem, meni komp nish ne radi bez pitanja, osim BSODa
<Mmike> zakaj systemd nece rec dal' je servis pokrenut ili ne nakon kaj velim 'systemctl start mongodb'
<Mmike> jelly: fine by me, moze i 0.01
<Mmike> ugl, dok ne dobije 'running' ili 'fucked-up' ima da ceka
<jelly> function Start () {systemctl start "$1"; sleep 0.01; systemctl status "$1"}
<BotaniCar> Mmike: slazem se, bedasto je da moram 2 komande okinut' da pokrenem i provjerim servis
<jelly> nema sta cekati, to je event driven sustav
<jelly> sve je asinkrono
<jelly> nema wait_for_service_started
<ledeni> Mmike, i kad budeš morao reboot opet ispočetka
<Mmike> ledeni: kak to mislis?
<Mmike> jelly: to sve treba zatrt!
<jelly> cek, ledeni != vileni 
<Mmike> kakav asikrono
<Mmike> kakav bakrac
<vileni> what
<ledeni> jelly, ne
<BotaniCar> Sumnjiv mi je ovaj ledeni , doduse, svi Australci su mi sumLJivi :)
<BotaniCar> Paukovi i slabo pivo .. 
<ledeni> Mmike, use systemctl enable 
<jelly> ^^
<Mmike> ledeni: ne kuzim 
<Mmike> systemctl enable what?
<jelly> ono sto hoces da se uvijek vrti
<BotaniCar> mongo. Nakon toga ti start da i status
<jelly> umjesto start
<BotaniCar> fakat, zaboravio sam to
<jelly> vileni: previse slicni!
<Mmike> oh oh oh
<Mmike> cek cek cek
<BotaniCar> ne ne , ne radi
<Mmike> da, ne radi :)
<ledeni> Mmike, read https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/SysVinit_to_Systemd_Cheatsheet
<Mmike> kuzim
<Mmike> da, ne pomaze mi to
<Mmike> pisat wrappere, eto
<BotaniCar> ledeni: kako ce mu to pomoci ? Ja imam inejblan postgresql service, kad okinem "sudo systemctl stop  postgresql.service" i "sudo systemctl start  postgresql.service" ne dobijem stanje servisa. Jedino da nekaj zamotam pa mi "start" znaci i "is-enabled" i "start"
<jelly> s tim da "is-enabled" ne znaci "actually running"
<BotaniCar> ^^^
<ledeni> Mmike, ako želiš da moraš da koristiš status
<ledeni> Mmike, ako želiš da vidis status moraš da koristiš status
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> sranje :)
<Mmike> idem jest
<BotaniCar> Dobar tek
<BotaniCar> ja idem jos kave pit'
<ledeni> dobar tek
<ledeni> jelly, jednom kad je enabled system.service ne mora se brinuti na reboot bit će up and running 
<jelly> da
<BotaniCar> Osim ako je servis k'o moj ovaj tomcat koji krpam  pa nemusto pukne svako-malo 
<jelly> zato ga drzis pod jsw-om
<jelly> ako ti se vec ne da slagat systemd servis koji ga restarta zauvijek :-)
<BotaniCar> Krenuo sam ovim drugim putem, cek da zguglam jsw , to je neki wrapper ? 
<jelly> java service wrapper
<BotaniCar> E, sad bi ti da jos nekaj i plate ovi moji ( ako dobro gledam http://wrapper.tanukisoftware.com )
<jelly> ne bi
<BotaniCar> Imas pravo, ne bi. 
<jelly> bolje distre ga imaju
<jelly> service-wrapper - Jar daemon wrapper
<jelly> Filename: pool/main/s/service-wrapper-java/service-wrapper_3.5.22-2_i386.deb
<jelly> centos... :-)
<BotaniCar> hahahaha , bas sam okin'o yum search :D
<BotaniCar> A veli mi i ubuntu da ga ima ! 
<jelly> da, u universe vjerojatno :-)
<BotaniCar> Jasno
<jelly> (universe = random snapshot svog smeca iz debiana, nismo ni provjeravali dal radi)
<BotaniCar> Jasno :)
<BotaniCar> Ako mi se ikad desi da upoznam djevojku imena Lana Drahrepus, moram znati da ime valja citati unatrag ! :)
<jelly> /o\
<jelly> BotaniCar: pa kad ti mala rekne "bend over boy"
<BotaniCar> hahaha, well, there's a 1st time for everything :)
<BotaniCar> Nas'o sam ju na fejzbuku, ONA POSTOJI ! :) 
<BotaniCar> Ima i prijatelje :) 
<jelly> https://www.google.com/search?q=define%3Apegging
<jelly> today you learned!
<BotaniCar> TIL ! 
<jelly> (a svi koji se ne prave da su TIL... ;-)
<BotaniCar> Dva klika dalje, eto mene kako citam "sexual positions for small penises" :)
<BotaniCar> Ups, htio sam napisati "controlling systemd targets in RHEL enviroment" :) 
<jelly> prakticki jedan link pored drugog
<jelly> "mali, ali MLOHAV"
<BotaniCar> :D
<BotaniCar> https://image-store.slidesharecdn.com/01c248c6-cbef-4ce3-8e93-56f8b2a33448-original.jpeg # network engineer goes to see a doctor 
<SilverSpace> umorilo me sunce
<SilverSpace> sad mi se jos vise drema
<SilverSpace> Mmike: si vidio i Vettela kaznili 
<jelly> Mmike: jel koji od onih super duper grepova radi na gzipanim fajlama?
<jelly> automatski, jeli
<Vjetar> jelly: hvala na svim savjetima, crypto/LVM radi iako malo vrišti pri bootu da mu nešto fali :)
<jelly> ak kernel vrišti oko aes-kufer modula, to je normalno
<jelly> to radi i kad ima hw support i kad nema...
<Vjetar> ma LVM nešto vrišti da nemre nać grupu/whateva
<SilverSpace> http://www.tportal.hr/gadgeterija/tehnologija/450695/Uhicen-vlasnik-popularne-ali-ilegalne-stranice-Filmovita.htmlhttp://www.tportal.hr/gadgeterija/tehnologija/450695/Uhicen-vlasnik-popularne-ali-ilegalne-stranice-Filmovita.html
<Vjetar> jelly:  Sad sam u Win. Kad rebootnem bum uslikal
<SilverSpace> http://www.tportal.hr/gadgeterija/tehnologija/450695/Uhicen-vlasnik-popularne-ali-ilegalne-stranice-Filmovita.html
<jelly> Dec 13 16:20:52 kanta kernel: [    0.665342] alg: No test for __gcm-aes-aesni (__driver-gcm-aes-aesni)
<jelly> Dec 13 16:20:52 kanta kernel: [   19.875591] AVX or AES-NI instructions are not detected.
<jelly> ^^ normalno
<BotaniCar> Vjetre, ti sto pre glasno pricas o slobodnim brakovima u zoni u kojoj i moja supruga to cuje ! :) 
<BotaniCar> Moral sam, skoro, i fukat' juce, samo da to kompenziram :)
<jelly> > popularne stranice > prvi put čujem
<Vjetar> BotaniCar:  Jebiga stari moj, uzica i ogrlica te steže, sam se snalazi...
<BotaniCar> Ne steze mene ogrlica, nego si ti gazdaricu nahuskao da skrati povodac ! :) Snalazio sam se sam, prije tebe :) : ) :) 
<BotaniCar> Vjetar: no, bitnije, jes' ti nas'o napajanje jucer ? :D
<Vjetar> BotaniCar: uopće mi ne treba napajanje! Ovo kakvo je, s naponima kavi jesu je ok. Trebalo je deinstalirat jedan proggy makina se prestala resetirat LOL
<Vjetar> Oprosti BotaniCar, ja sam gazdaricu... što točno? Nisam riječ prozborio s njom :p
<Vjetar> to što gazdarica čuje glasove ljudi kojih nema u prostoriji stvarno nije moja krivica :D
<Vjetar> brb reboot
<Mmike> jelly: ne, kol'ko znam
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ne, zakaj, kaj, di? :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ne kuzim zakaj hamliton nije kaznjen za ono na pocetku
<jelly> Mmike: pih
<Mmike> jelly: nisam ovaj zadnji jos probao
<Mmike> naporno slozit rust komapjler :)
<vileni> jelly: jel ti ima laptop aes-ni?
<Mmike> ni?
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIV4poUZAQo
<datase> YouTube: The Knights Who Say "Ni!" - Monty Python and the Holy Grail - 0:01:21 - 1233757 views - 7171 likes / 105 dislikes
<BotaniCar> "to što gazdarica čuje glasove ljudi kojih nema u prostoriji stvarno nije moja krivica" :)
<jelly> vileni: da
<jelly> od sendbriđa na dalje svi i3+ imaju, samo su neki "pentium" i "celeron" kriplani
<jelly> Mmike: formalno se fičur zove AES-NI, to je isto što i samo "aes" u /proc/cpuinfo
<Mmike> mario@MIKE ~> grep -ci aes /proc/cpuinfo 
<Mmike> 4
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> mario@MIKE ~> grep -ci knight /proc/cpuinfo 
<Mmike> 666
<Mmike> :D
<Vjetar> https://postimage.org/
<Vjetar> Postimage.org is in danger and needs your help
<Vjetar> jelly: https://postimg.org/image/n8folig5v/
<jelly> jelly@KANTA ~> ssh MIKE grep -ci fakeymcfakefake /proc/cpuinfo 
<jelly> 64738
<jelly> Vjetar: to proba prije nego je luks gore pa zato faila?
<jelly> windows update needs your help!
<Vjetar> jelly: poslije ovo pita za passphrase
<jelly> to si friško instalirao sa d-i ili ručno radio cryptsertup poslije?
<Mmike> jelly:  :) :) :)
<jelly> cryptsetup
<Vjetar> jelly: to je fresh prema nekoj kuharici s neta
<Vjetar> tak da mogu gazit sve ako sam spalio nešto usput
<jelly> Vjetar: možda kuharica nije rekla da treba na kraju još jednom rebuildat initramfs
<Vjetar> hm
<Vjetar> iz installera je sve išlo
<jelly> a možda debian stvarno proba i prije i poslije
<Vjetar> buni se samo za swap i home
<Vjetar> za / ne kaki niš
<Vjetar> tj root
<jelly> ne znam, mašine di imam FDE jedna je već na stretch druga je ubuntu
<Vjetar> tri su logička prostora
<jelly> ali su na istom PV?
<Mmike> SilverSpace: pa tek sad vidim, vettel je na kraju iza verstappena zavrsio :)
<Vjetar> ali da, 2 dana MPITA dok sap pohvatao sve bugove Dinstallera jelly :)
<Vjetar> dok sam*
<jelly> Vjetar: sve prijavi, da im p. m.
<jelly> stretch ide u freeze za 2-3 mjeseca
<Vjetar> i naravno da sam davno jako davno gonio ATI pod debianom i da se trebalo sjetiti svega
<Mmike> "Vettel did change direction under braking for Turn 4 "
<BotaniCar> Napisi svoju kuharicu Vjetar ! :) I drz' ju azurnom :) 
<Mmike> kakvo je to sranje?!
<jelly> meni ati (neki stari) izvrsno radi sa slobodnim drajverima
<jelly> baš se čudim, stabilnije nego ikoji intel gpu
<Vjetar> jelly: ma meni je D toliko drag da ću napraviti neki community report na bofh.highitpro.hr
<Vjetar> jelly: radi sad sve, ali... "sjeti se Mujo, sjeti se... Poginut' ćeš!"
<Vjetar> Da ne spominjem da je Win uspio spizdit sam sebe u neporvrat resetiranjem pa je ntfsfix sve doveo u red
<jelly> zapravo lažem, izvadio sam ati karticu prije par mjeseci da vidim dal intel radi
<jelly> radi i intel, sam pojede dio glavne memorije
<Vjetar> i da jebem mater developerima Win 10 da im jebem. "Brzo se diže". Taj OS uopće po defaultu ne ide u shotdown već u hybernate
<Vjetar> shutdown*
<jelly> da, dobra ofora
<jelly> ne mountati u drugom OS-u :-)
<Vjetar> je, pogotovo ako rabiš SysKey jelly , moš si ga objesti oko vrata ako ne napraviš restart
<Vjetar> baš sam ono, popizdio kad sam vidio to sranje
<Vjetar> Složim lijepo sa SysKey-em da je USB thumb pod mus ili makina ne ide gore. I čekam da me pita da mu ga uštekam, a makina se digne iz, jelte hibernacije
 * jelly klima glavom kao da zna kaj je to SysKey
<BotaniCar> The requested URL /2016/10/25/dan-svijete/ was not found on this server.
<BotaniCar> Apache/2.4.10 (Debian) Server at bofh.highitpro.hr Port 443
<Vjetar> Znaš BotaniCar, meni su rekli da je opasno trčati pred rudo...
<BotaniCar> OK
<Vjetar> Znaš zašto je opasno?
<BotaniCar> Srecom nisam zapregu vidio 20 godina
<Vjetar> Rudo ti se zabije u guzicu! ;)
<BotaniCar> Pa, trcanje samo po sebi nije opasno, opasno je ako padnes :)
<BotaniCar> No, kako bilo NE RADI URL !!1
<Vjetar> ?
<BotaniCar> https://bofh.highitpro.hr/2016/10/25/dan-svijete/#comment-1
<Vjetar> prioriteti BotaniCar 
<BotaniCar> Pih, kaj se reklamiras onda :) 
<BotaniCar> I jel radi webshop ? :D
<Vjetar> To što ti imaš khalove nakon jučeašnjeg sexa i vidiš neku reklamu ovdje više govori o tebi :p
<Vjetar> a što se tiče webshopa: lako je tuđim kurcem po gloginjama mlatit BotaniCar 
<Vjetar> mali je kod mene cijeli viked i još je
<BotaniCar> ja sam mislio mlatit novcanikom po tvom POSu, ali moze i pimpekom, nemam srama :) 
<BotaniCar> Aaaa, dete obstacle, posteno 
<Vjetar> Je baš tvoje pare čekam. Još od onog DELL-a
<Vjetar> ma fiju - ne postoji :p
<BotaniCar> Onog della si mi probo prodat 200kn skuplje nego je kum na kraju lupio u LINKsu
<BotaniCar> Tak da me kum naspotal da kaj mu nudim i kupil tam 
<Vjetar> LAŽEŠ!
<BotaniCar> Zakj, ja od te transakcije nemam nish nego spotance s obje strane
<Vjetar> Reci kumu da si pogleda specke jednog i drugog. I zaobiđite me obojica u širokom luku kad vam slijedeći put dođu primisli da vam ja nekaj nabavljam
<Vjetar> taj DELL koji sam ja tebi složio je nabavna cijena + mojih smrdljivih 300kn
<BotaniCar> :) Sad se ti srdis na mene jer si mi itzdao ponudu koju kupac nije prihvatio ? Velim ti da ja u cijeloj toj prici nemam nikaj osim spotanaca, ako ista, ja cu zaobilaziti prilike da mu pomognem.
<Vjetar> Sad se ja srdim jer me to koštalo vremena=novaca
<BotaniCar> Jebi se, imao bi ducan, a bed ti je ponude raditi, sorry. 
<BotaniCar> Mislim, kaj te kostalo, inace ponude ne radis ili ?
<Vjetar> Jebe se meni ako kupac ne prihvati ponudu BotaniCar, ovo je išlo preko tebe, dakle...
<Vjetar> Ok. Odjebi
<BotaniCar> Dakle sto ? Rkao sam u prvoj recenici da nije za mene :)
<Vjetar> BotaniCar: ak imaš pitanja oko nabave HW-a prek mene nek ti Mmike sve objasni
<BotaniCar> Vjetar: ja sam imao pitanje da li tvoja firma moze isporuciti komad hardvera i poshto, jos sam ti dao na uvid raspolozive pare i slobodne ruke. Dao si mi ponudu nakon natezanja od nekoliko dana, a jednom kad si mi ju poslao si ocekivao da se kupnja realizira drugi dan. Istovremeno mi kum javlja da je isti lap. nasao jeftinije. Ja ti taj info proslijedim i smatram stvar zavrsenom. N dana kasnije ( sad) ti meni to nabijas na nos ? Kaj se tu 
<BotaniCar> ima objasniti ? Pricamo o izdavanju jedne ponude, zakaj si se naljutio? 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: de mi objasni
<Vjetar> BotaniCar: Pričamo o izdavanju jedne ponude. Što bi ti znao o tome? Nek ti Mmike sve objasni.
<BotaniCar> Sto bi znao o izdavanju ponude ? Pa, vjerojatno sve sto mi treba da ju izdam,jer to nekad i radim. No, napadas me , a i alje se ne objasnjavas zakaj si uopce ljut? Imas prodaju, ponude su ti dio posla.
<Vjetar> BTW da si mi rekao da ga ima u linksu jeftinije, mogao ga je dobit po LINKS cijeni - moj skonto kod Linksa. O čemu jebeno pričamo??
<Vjetar> Ovo je bilo dobavljano ne od Linksa, dealare već direktno od distributera.
<Vjetar> Izlevatili ste me obojica iza leđa, eto zato pizdim.
<Vjetar> Šta si očekivao? Da idem na nabava.net i gledam tko PIŠE da ga ima jeftinije od dobaljača u roku od 3-5 dana???
<Vjetar> pa jebeno!!!!
<Vjetar> Ja sam taj stroj imao u roku odmah "za tebe"
<Vjetar> Links ga je imao ili nije imao na lageru, nebitno
<Vjetar> O tome pričam BotaniCar 
<Vjetar> i ne ulazi mi se dublje u priču, kao recimo špelulacije oko odnosa Linksa i distributera DELLa za RH
<Vjetar> da ne govorimo o tome tko ide s cijenom ispod rabata dobavljača. #nedamise
<BotaniCar> Vjetar: nisam ti mogao reci da LINKS ima bolju cijenu jer sam za to cuo tek poslije, kad sam kuma zvao drugim poslom, pa mi je sprasio "pa kak bi ono kupio, a u linksu je jeftinije". Kako mi puca patka za njegov laptop , nisam dalje trazio pravdu. jebi ga, al velim, mislim da se ne bi trebao ljutiti zbog iceg u cijeloj prici. Pogledaj u log kako sam ti okarakterizirao i kupca i hardver i situaciju, i POSEBNO NAGLASIO da ne trazim uslugu. 
<Vjetar> Dell Inspiron 7559, kojeg je jebeno kupio tvoj rodijak? Ima ih 3 u Linksu
<Vjetar> tri jebene vrste
<Vjetar> https://www.links.hr/hr/search?q=Dell+Inspiron+7559
<Vjetar> Naravno da nemaš pojma što je uopće kupio, a ne zna ni on
<BotaniCar> Vjetar: mozes vjerovati da ne znam ? Jer me boli ku* za njegov novi laptop :) Ti si pretjer'o,brate, rek'o sam ti da das covjeku informativnu ponudu u zadanom okviru i probas si slozit rabat' kak mozes. Nisam napisao da ga imas u roku odmah za mene, jer da je tako onda bi dobio i specku uredjaja. 
<Vjetar> "najjeftiniji takav"
<Vjetar> vidi [15:56:56] <Vjetar> Naravno da nemaš pojma što je uopće kupio, a ne zna ni on
<Vjetar> tak da je jebi po tavanu
<BotaniCar> Pa jasno da ne znam, ne zanima me. I ne pricamo o njemu, nego o drami koju ti radis oko ponude. 
<Vjetar> Pizdim jer me optužuješ ad je 2Kkn jeftiniji u Linksu "isti takav"
<Vjetar> To su tvoje riječi, jel BotaniCar ???
<BotaniCar> napisao sam 200kn
<BotaniCar> I, prenosim sto mi je receno, ja ne tvrdim nista
<BotaniCar> Osim da me boli kurac i da me svi spotate
<BotaniCar> Ok, ne boli me kurac za spotanje
<BotaniCar> No, kako bilo, idem doma ! 
<BotaniCar> iBok
<Vjetar> [15:38:46] <BotaniCar> Onog della si mi probo prodat 200kn skuplje nego je kum na kraju lupio u LINKsu
<Vjetar> ONOG Della??
<Vjetar> nemaš ti pojma kaj je on uopće jebeno kupio
<BotaniCar> Pa, ti si prvi upotrijebio termin "Onog Della", liniju iznad
<BotaniCar> za kaj sam sad pa kriv ?
<jelly> BotaniCar: nisi bio dovoljno precizan da se Vjetar ne uvrijedi
<Vjetar> Gle Bot, to kaj je tvoj kumek kupijo je vjerojatno nebo i zemljau usporedbi s tim kaj sam ja ponudio :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: mislim da se kit ljuti jer je potegnuo (nepotrebno) extra mile. 
<BotaniCar> Vjetar: "vjerojatno"
<Vjetar> aha
<BotaniCar> Vjetar: i svejedno nije razlog da se ljutis na mene
<Vjetar> znamo i ti i ja precizno BotaniCar 
<Vjetar> obojicu nas je izlevatio tvoj kumek
<BotaniCar> Vjetar: ja ne znam nish, a ni ti. Pusti me da idem doma
<Vjetar> rekao sam ti zašto se ljutim
<Vjetar> I oprostio sam ti to davno, jer sam katolik
<Vjetar> ajd idi jebi doma nekaj BotaniCar :P
<vileni> stovise, jebeno ti je oprostio
<Vjetar> tu si mene izjebo na suho LOL :)
<vileni> kao pravi katolik :)
<Vjetar> tako je vileni 
<jelly> Vjetar: u svakom slucaju, ak si prodavac i imas trgovinu, mislim da ti je bolje za ugled ne reagirat u javnosti 
<Vjetar> hahaha jelly 
<vileni> ja to nisam htio napomenuti
<vileni> da i ja ne ispadnem kriv za nesto
<vileni> samo nemoj poslovati sa drzavnim firmama, tamo traze 25 razlicitih ponuda za istu stvar i onda ili uzmu prvu, ili nijednu
<Vjetar> jelly, vileni: žao mi je što je ovo išlo javno. No prozvan sam javno da sam napravio ponudu 200kn skuplju od Linksa
<vileni> Vjetar: iz nase perspektive i je problem sto je cijela ova drama oko toga sto se radi o samo 200kn
<vileni> nije da si prodao pa optuzen
<Vjetar> Ma gle vileni sve si vidio :)
<vileni> Mmike: zakaj ne mogu pingati lxc-ove sa virtualke na mom kompu?
<vileni> hm, mozda da rutu dodam
<vileni> posto mi odlaze paketi na default gw
<Vjetar> ajmo zaključit priču o istom DELLu ovako: Ponuda koju ima Links ima Ubuntu, moja ponuda ima Win10 Pro :)
<Vjetar> 200kn razlike, isplati se..
<Vjetar> hrana!
<Vjetar> vileni: radim s državnim firmama i vjeruj mi, radije radim s njima nego s kumovima
<vileni> tamo su svi kumovi
<Vjetar> vileni: :) Ali tamo su moji kumovi. ispravak netočno navoda:  radim s državnim firmama i vjeruj mi, radije radim s njima nego s Botaničarevim kumovima
<dodobas> win ... sjetio se BTC wallet passworda :)
<vileni> dodobas: sad castis smokehouseom? :D
<vileni> samo ih treba natjerati da prime btc ;)
<dodobas> vileni: moze ... kad vec nemas para ... nije problem :P
<vileni> dodobas: pokusavam tu uspostaviti tradiciju da idemo srijedom na rucak tamo, zasad imam samo 2 followera
<dodobas> vileni: mi interno imamo neku 'food' grupu pa se tu i tamo skupimo ... zadnji put bili u Sofri ...
<Vjetar> vileni: ja sam malo bučan i nezgodan kad sam gladan, ali rado se odmaknem od radnog prostora da nešto poručam. Kad se nahranim sam kao bubica :)
<vileni> Vjetar: pa i zvuci kao da ti je secer pao u krivom trenutku :)
<Vjetar> hahaha
<Vjetar> doručkovao sam oko 06:00, ovo je bio prvi obrok nako toga
<vileni> dodobas: uf, zadnji put u sofri je firma placala, ramsteci all around
<vileni> nakon svih vrsta pita, ustipaka i ostalih snacks
<Mmike> Jebeni network kurac manager!
<Mmike> nemres NIST promjenit tamo bez da ovaj ne izresetira sve
<Vjetar> poznato mi nešto ovo vileni. Kako sam star sjećam se davnog G-Box partija kad BBSova više i nije baš bilo. I dođe konobar, pita što će tko.. I svi nešto rezervirani... Kako je bila dobra godina rekao sam da cuga ide na mene. I odmah pizze i ćevapi LOL
<Mmike> vileni, ramstek u sofri je meni tak, ojadan do nikakav, kako kad
<Mmike> al' biftek tamo - milina
<Vjetar> Poslije sam čuo kako je konobar naplatio istu cugu i meni i njima LOL
<vileni> Mmike: nisam htio pretjerivati :)
<Mmike> vileni, pa, biftek je 90 kuna
<Mmike> a odlican je
<Mmike> ono, odlican
<Mmike> i jos kazes 'krvavo, molim'
<Mmike> dobijes - krvavo
<jelly> nisam mesojed al 90kn se doima jako jeftino 
<vileni> pa to je ok
<vileni> i kazes medium rare
<vileni> :p
<vileni> sutra bi mogao tuna steak
<jelly> al gdje?
<jelly> doma!
<vileni> frend mi nabavio 2kg tuna stejkova
 * jelly bi ti isto htio biti frend *trept*
<vileni> jelly: mislio sam da ne jedes meso? ili tu vrijedi ona "riba nije meso" ? :)
<jelly> riba nije meso!
<vileni> vidjet cu da se uspostavi stalna dostava toga ako ispadnu dobri :)
 * jelly jede skakavce, ribe, rijetko zabe, nikad hobotnice
<vileni> ne jedem ni ja hobotnice
<Mmike> tuna je ok
<Mmike> ak ju ne jedes pre cesto
<Mmike> jer je puna zive i olova
<Mmike> s tim da je tunu zajebato ispec da ne bude pre suha :)
<jelly> za sad najbolji tuna steak probao u... ne znam kak se zove restac, preko puta kaptola (prije kapuciner pizzerie cini mi se)
<jelly> kaptolska klet?
<SilverSpace> ah spalio si nao arduino
<SilverSpace> zdimil se je 
<Mmike> jelly, ooo, nisam znao to 
<Mmike> jelly, isprobat cemo! thnx!
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj si radio? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: iso spajat neku shemu sa neta i izgleda da nije dobra
<SilverSpace> nije sigurno dobra
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> inch debela, mekana posvud, a termicki dobro obradjena po cijeloj dubini (i dok sam jeo meso, uvijek sam tio well done)
<SilverSpace> mjerio na unimer i sve ok a kad spojim sprzilo mi nano
<SilverSpace> sad mi nis nije jasno
<SilverSpace> mjerim sve om ali kad prikopcam na tu shemu ledicu ne radi 
<SilverSpace> provjeravao i druge sheme i sve bi trebalo biti ok 
<SilverSpace> led ispitivac za auto struju radi 
<SilverSpace> hm 
<SilverSpace> izgleda da LM7805 nije dobar 
<jelly> neće da reguliše
<SilverSpace> jelly: 5.1 v na unimeru
<SilverSpace> zalemio izmjerio i sve oki sad opet mjerim i sve ok
<SilverSpace> ali ne radi 
<SilverSpace> imam laser koji radi na svaki usb 
<SilverSpace> i na to ne radi 
<SilverSpace> a trebalo bi dat iz baterije 9v izlaz 5v
<jelly> sa cime ga opteretish?
<SilverSpace> htio puknut nano arduino na bateriju od 9v pa da vidim koliko dugo ce trajati
<jelly> kolki je interni otpor arduinića
<jelly> a koliki lasera
<SilverSpace> http://www.instructables.com/id/9v-USB-charger/
<SilverSpace> ima pun kufer tih shema 
<Vjetar> Mmike: ima rješenje za NM na Ubuntuu
<SilverSpace> jelly: ako laser radi kad ga ustekam na racunalo trebao bi i na to
<Vjetar> imam link sačuavan
<Vjetar> Mmike: cijela priča je ovdje https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/5364
<Vjetar> ali na kraju je rješenje gdje šta kako promijeniti da se "otključa" NM i da čita network/interfaces
<Vjetar> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/5364/comments/87
<Vjetar> ovo je bitno: 1. edit (as root) /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf:
<Vjetar> i to je čisto Ubuntu issue koji "nije bug već feature"
<Vjetar> Mmike: moraš reć NMu da dozvoli ručni managemet :)
<jelly> na debilani to tak radi po difoltu
<Vjetar> Mmike: jer ne da, prasac ne da
<Vjetar> jelly: jest. Debian != Ubuntu
<jelly> ak imas entry u interfaces(5) n-m se ne miješa
<jelly> Å¡Å¡Å¡Å¡
<Vjetar> je, Na D. je po defaultu u etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf [ifupdown]
<Vjetar>   managed=true
<jelly> sve će to systemd (networkd) pojest i radit će sto puta bolje i ljepše 
<Vjetar> hahah jelly, sigurno :p
<jelly> negdje u 18.04 LTS :-)
<Vjetar> I Motorla 68000 je procesor budućnosti :p
<jelly> jes vidio kak arm asembler izgleda, skoro pa isto ;-)
<Vjetar> u Appleu su popušlili tu foru s Motorolom i gutali je godinama LOL
<Vjetar> jelly: skoro pa isto kao i Å¡to? ASM za 68000 ?
<Vjetar> jer ASM na 80x86 je bio teški PITA
<Vjetar> Svratio mi je neki dan u servis lik iz povijesti informatike
<jelly> also https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NXP_ColdFire je jos ziv 
<Vjetar> Rođen 1943. Informatičar, završio ETF
<Vjetar> I sad spika "Mi smo u assembleru programiral obračun plaća" (!)
<Vjetar> programirali*
<Vjetar> Informatičar starog kova RL verzija :)
<Vjetar> bio sam uvjeren da je to mit
<Vjetar> doduše....
<Vjetar> i BBSovi spadaju već u mitologiju :)
<jelly> i diskete
<jelly> i CD-i
<Vjetar> haha
<Vjetar> JOK
<jelly> i DVD-i, samo što smo mi otpadno tržište
<Vjetar> spika ide "nije bio izmišljen Sort algoritam"
<Vjetar> ma car, častio bi ga cugom samo zato jer je svratio u servis
<jelly> neki dan sam morao tražiti bootable dvd ili cd jer imam hp kramu iz 2008 koja ne boota sa normalnog usb sticka
<jelly> i da je bio izmišljen, kak bi znao da je ključna riječ "sort" i kojeg profesora u jamerici pitat za to
<jelly> > Among the authors of early sorting algorithms around 1951 was Betty Holberton (née Snyder), who worked on ENIAC and UNIVAC
<Vjetar> stari smo jelly, stari smo. Kad čujem "Moj prvi komp je bio PC", samo se nasmijem ;)
<jelly> moj isto
<jelly> Commodore 128 Personal Computer piše na kutiji
<jelly> http://oldcomputers.net/pics/c128d-name.jpg
<Vjetar> Ha, nekako sam se nadao da si počeo na Debeljku ili Spekiju jelly ... tsts
<jelly> jok, to je Stric Gastarbajter poklonio neke '87 ish, C128D (zasebna tipkovnica! Floppy! Napajanje u kućištu!) i C1901 PAL monitor
<jelly> za istu cijenu se u isto vrijeme mogao dobiti Atari 1040ST
<Vjetar> Ja sam sanjao Amstrada, imao je Z80
<Vjetar> brb, USB 3.0 messup, reboot
<sillyslux> load gianansisters .8.1
<jelly> https://soundcloud.com/chris_huelsbeck/gstd-ost-maintheme
<jelly> ili https://soundcloud.com/chris_huelsbeck/piano-collection-the-great-giana-sisters-excerpt
<sillyslux> muahahaha https://twitter.com/Isabruss/status/792672042860642304
<jelly> > A triumph for modern binding technology.
<sillyslux> da su uzeli lipo A3 ili A2 papir to bi bar izgledalo normalno
<ipozgaj> zasto danas itko jos uvijek kupuje tiskane knjige?
<ipozgaj> vjeorjatno ista ekipa koja kupuje vinil :P
<ipozgaj> doduse u zadnjih godinu dana i ja sam kupio jednu tiskanu knjigu :)
<jelly> lakse ih je citati nego tablet
<jelly> nosit na plazu
<jelly> polit kafom
<jelly> posudit
<jelly> kupim nesto za kindle, doslovno samo ja mogu citat
<jelly> ili moram nekom dati amazon auth podatke
<Mmike> ipozgaj, zakaj kad dobijem notifikaciju da je netko komentirao nest ispod neke slike di sam ja komentirao, i kliknem na to, ne odem na tu sliku neg odem na album di je ta slika? :)
<ipozgaj> jelly: vecinu knjiga koje citam je lakse nositi na kindlu nego paperback :D
<ipozgaj> Mmike: zato jer je cache-consistency hard problem to solve :)
<sillyslux> kaka js (nezaposlen) nemam vrimena za citanje a vi imate?
<Mmike> ipozgaj, dao bih ruku u vatru da je to radilo pred godinu-dve
<Mmike> prestalo je raditi kad se ta slika pocne otvarati kao layer preko onog kaj trenutno gledam
<Mmike> pa onda kad ctrl-kliknem na notifikaciju, onda se usere
<ipozgaj> Mmike: jep, known problem... rjesava se
<jelly> sillyslux: vidim 2 opcije: 1) nemamo djecu 2) djeca odrasla 
<sillyslux> pa dobro.. ja (nezaposlen, samac, bez djece)...
<sillyslux> poceo sam u autobusu jednog pratchetta, ali doma, nema sance da zavrsim :(
<Mmike> ipozgaj, a jel' se razmislja o tome kako rjesiti kad dodjes i imas 110 notifikacija, da ih sve pogleas? Ja ih ctrl-klikam sad jednu po jednu, al' to prestane imati smisla na 50+ notifikacija (umre mi browser, sve mi umre)
<ipozgaj> Mmike: koji q radis kad imas toliko notificationa :D
<ipozgaj> trolu jedan
<jelly> zas das browseru da ti kreira desktop notifikacije
<Mmike> diskutiram
<Mmike> o tome dal' je porez pljacka ili ne :)
<Mmike> pretezno zivciram sosica i vlahovica :D
<Mmike> jelly, kakve desktop  notifikacije?
<Mmike> jelly, de upali facebook, ne razumijes terminologiju :)
<jelly> a
<jelly> to nemam, vidim da mi nista ne fali :-)
<Mmike> ne vidis da ti fali :)
<Mmike> idem jest :)
<jelly> same difference
<jelly> da sam se htio prepucavati ostao bi na njuzima
<ipozgaj> Mmike: a ovo ti ne radi? https://www.facebook.com/notifications
<jelly> ove inferiorne web-only tehnologije ne jebem 5%
<Mmike> ne moras se prepucavati :)
<Mmike> ipozgaj, radi, al' isti kufer
<jelly> ni fejs ni discuss ni intense debate ni...
<jelly> disqus*
<Mmike> jednom kad kliknem na to, pa odem nekud, pa se vratim, vise ne vidim koje sam notifikacije pogledao a koje ne
<ipozgaj> Mmike: evo razmislit cu o tvojim problemima, pocevsi na GO od preksutra :)
<Mmike> ipozgaj, hahahahah :) carski! :)
<Mmike> ipozgaj, drugarski stisak ruke, platim ti burek kad dodjes sim opet :D
<Mmike> fakat su mi najbolji cvarci iz igomata
<Mmike> sam da ih ne sole
<Mmike> pivac su second best
<Mmike> ovo s ovim notifikacijama nad slikama je toliko iritantno da cu prestat koristit facebook :D
<jelly> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/574773339/talon-ultra-lightweight-pocket-tool-for-everyday-c
<ivoks> isusati
<ivoks> ova rumunjska
<ivoks> jad i bijeda
<ivoks> hah
<ivoks> mirantis otpustio 300 ljudi
<ivoks> HPE otpustio cijeli openstack team
<ivoks> faking konacno
<ivoks> vrijeme je da se okonca BSaaS i poprave core projekti
<ipozgaj> BSaaS? Bullshit software as a service? :)
<jelly> ali koji su core 
<ipozgaj> dosao sam ovako obucen na posao :) https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CwHea3wVIAAK-Bw.jpg:large
<jelly> yoda narastao jest, hmm
<ivoks> ipozgaj: da
<ivoks> bullshit as a service
<ipozgaj> :D
<ipozgaj> tog ima i tu na izvoz
<ivoks> jelly: nova, glance, cinder, keystone, neutron
<ivoks> jebte, ovaj heat
<ivoks> ti mater
<ipozgaj> Miami Heat? :)
<ivoks> alat koji bi trebao orkestrirati deployment kompleksnog sustava
<ivoks> i ako dodje do 70% i pukne, samo izadje s 'failed'
<ivoks> i ovih 70% se ostane vrtiti
<ivoks> i kada ga zelis obrisati kaze da ne moze obrisati ono sto nije deployano
<ivoks> pa jebte...
<ivoks> mislim, mozete reci kaj god hocete
<ivoks> ali od svih tih firmi u openstack svijetu, jedino canonical nije mijenjao svoju poziciju od prvog dana
<ivoks> redhat svakih 400 dana promijeni deployment alat
<ivoks> mirantis se sad povukao iz svega
<ivoks> HP je odustao
<ivoks> u biti, HP se raspao kao takav
<ivoks> i sta sad, ironic, heat, fuel, murano... svi su ti projekti ostali bez glavnih sponzora
<ivoks> ja sam prestao ici na openstack summit jer je to vec 2-3 godine cisti bullshit
<ivoks> svaka firma se pojavila sa svojom izdrkotinom od servisa
<ivoks> trove
<ivoks> DBaaS
<ivoks> kaj, ne mozes deployat mysql i koristiti ga?
<ivoks> ne kuzim
<ivoks> ili koji god db hoces
<ivoks> i onda napaljeni customeri broje koliko je tko kod poslao u openstack
<ivoks> mozda sad opet krenem na openstack summit :)
<jelly> HP nikad ni nije trebao biti jedna firma, ne znam koji su kufer mijesali printere i servere
<jelly> ivoks: a kaj je bilo prije neutrona
<jelly> i kaj ce biti za godinu-dve
<jelly> tko zna
<jelly> brijem da se tu developerima pusta da izmisljaju da customer ne bi mogao sam slagati sustav po dokumentaciji, kad jedino vendori znaju koje komponente actually rade jedna s drugom
<ivoks> i neutron i cinder su izdvojeni iz nove
<ivoks> ostalo je trebalo ostaviti trzistu
<ivoks> ono, ovo je core, ovo je openstack
<ivoks> ostavi orkestraciju trzistu
<ivoks> ostavi bazu podataka trzistu
<ivoks> ostavi hypervisor trzistu
<ivoks> neutron plugine
<ivoks> zato su nova i neutron dobri
<ivoks> nisu izvrsni, ali dobro su zamisljeni
<ivoks> hoces hyperv? moze. hoces kvm? moze. hoces lxd? moze
<ivoks> hoces lxd s ciscom, kvm s jupiterom i hyperv sa brocadeom?
<ivoks> moze
<ivoks> hoces cinder sa EMCom? Cephom?
<ivoks> moze
<ivoks> ali ovo sve ostalo su pokusaji firmi da uguraju svoj softver kao 'the right way'
<jelly> to su sve sitni igraci zapravo
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> i sad kad gledas
<ivoks> nova? ibm, arm, intel
<ivoks> neutron? cisco, juniper, brocade
<ivoks> itd
<ivoks> ma
<jelly> kaj, cisco odrzava i razvija kompletni neutron? 
<jelly> mos mislit
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> dijelove
<jelly> da, one koji se integriraju sa njihovim pravim proizvodima
<ivoks> pa ne bas
<jelly> to je ko da velis da ibm, hpe itd podrzavaju RHEL 
<jelly> ne, nego je obrnuto
<ivoks> i cisco i juniper su zaposlili ljude koji su zapoceli s neutronom
<ivoks> i oni su nastavili kako su i prije radili
<ivoks> a onda imas druge jedinice u tim firmama koji rade pluginove za njihove proizvode
<jelly> tako je najlakse, kupis open sors developera pa znas sta dela :-)
<jelly> on bu takitak po svome
<jelly> TIL: Control-4 = ^\ (SIGQUIT po defaultu)
<Mmike> gnocchi!
<Mmike> Time Series Database As A Service!
<Mmike> Pa ak to nije uber-kul, neznam kaj je! :D
<jelly> fuck rrd!
<ivoks> idem spat
<jelly> malo sam citao kad su izasli prvi put ti njoki, dizajnirali su data strukture tak da imaju smisla
<jelly> i na kraju nisam probao :-)
<jelly> (a imam jedno 30k .rrd fajlova koji se teoretski updateaju svakih 5 minuta na kojima bi bilo zgodno probati)
<Mmike> http://thehackernews.com/2016/10/code-injection-attack.html
<Mmike> ha :D
<Mmike> ovo je funny :D
<Mmike> "Unfortunately, this issue cannot be patched since it doesn�t rely on broken or flawed code � rather on how these operating system mechanisms are designed."
 * jelly gorzno umoran
<jelly> <CutMeOwnThroat> my name is bond, covalent bond
<jelly> toliko da mi je ovo smijesno
<Mmike> lol
<SilverSpace> pas kosti zalemim arduino nano rezervni novi i sad mi nece na njega preneti softwear
<SilverSpace> grrrrr
<SilverSpace> a nis narucit nove dva
#ubuntu-hr 2016-11-01
<SilverSpace> konacno proslo sa ttl serial adapterom 
<SilverSpace> i to ne bas super jednostavno
<Vlado9A> ne cini ti se da si malo predugo u noc ostal budan :D
<Vlado9A> a bitno je da si slozio (y)
<vileni> hmda, imam 2 servera na kojima sam ostao bez 500gb prostora u jednom trenutku
<vileni> i nigdje ne vidim di je prostor otisao
<vileni> hmda, freshclam logovi
<vileni> 400gb u jednoj noci
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: jutro
<dodobas> putar
<Vlado9A> jutro :)
<ledeni> dobra večer!
<SilverSpace> kaj je mrak vani? 
<Vjetar> Jutar svima
<SilverSpace> arduino nece pa nece ni na win ni na ubuntu 
<ledeni> dobro jutro
<ledeni> lol
<ledeni> kod mene je 08:14:27
<ledeni> pm
<ledeni> kako clear dpkg cache
<SilverSpace> iz terminala?
<ledeni> da
<SilverSpace> apt clean ako na to mislis ili apt autoclean
<ledeni> hvala
<SilverSpace> sunce 
<ledeni> The Official Ubuntu Book (9th Edition) super
<SilverSpace> http://cdn.head-fi.org/9/9a/9ad76452_Triode-Festival-1.jpeg
<Vlado9A> SilverSpace: (y) :)
<SilverSpace> lampe su zakon makar i na starom karnistru :)
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: :)
<SilverSpace> http://uncrate.com/stuff/panasonic-cq-tx5500d-vacuum-tube-car-stereo/
<SilverSpace> i u autu :)
<Vlado9A> cool :) ... moram poslati ova dva linka jednom kolegi s posla ;)
<SilverSpace> uopce ne kuzim kaj se dogada sa 7805 stabilizatorom napona 
<SilverSpace> na unimeru sve ok a kad prikopcam led lampa ne radi 
<SilverSpace> a na izlazu je 5.1v
<SilverSpace> jos sam si skurio i arduino 
<SilverSpace> sve dobro zalemljeno a nes me hebe 
<SilverSpace> umjesto da si kupim https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/ef/86/00/ef86000ee3fad56cd2e324dd0d6be5bd.jpg
<Vjetar> SilverSpace:  7805? Jel novi ili neka stara krama?
<SilverSpace> Vjetar: ma naso kvar
<SilverSpace> na usb konektoru bile spojene nozice 
<SilverSpace> nisam ni gledao da je malo lema ostalo 
<Vjetar> SilverSpace: lako za to što si ga našao, jesi li ga popravio? :=
<Vjetar> SilverSpace: lako za to što si ga našao, jesi li ga popravio? :)
<SilverSpace> da rdai 
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj sam si jedan arduino nano spalio 
<SilverSpace> majke mu ga spalim 
<SilverSpace> grrrr
<SilverSpace> 3$ otislo u vjetar
<SilverSpace> :)
<Vjetar> lol
<SilverSpace> a ovaj drugi se neda programirati bez ttl serial adaptea
<SilverSpace> al nema veze tak i tak mi treba samo za mjerenje temp i vlage 
<SilverSpace> moram vidjeti koliko dugo radi sad na 9V bateriji 
<SilverSpace> bolje je receno 3$ otislo u dim 
<SilverSpace> radi i ovaj spaljeni arduino samo kaj moram napajanje spojit na pinove
<SilverSpace> i vise se neda prohramirati
<SilverSpace> kaj je gore je
#ubuntu-hr 2016-11-02
<BotaniCar> Jutro
<SilverSpace> jutro
<BotaniCar> "windows explorer is restarting" dok si na RDP-u , bas i ne zvuci dobro :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<obrut> SilverSpace: upravo se na poslu igram s WiPy 2 :) moram ga isprogramirat da salje gluposti po mrezi :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: ja spalio jedan nano
<SilverSpace> a drugi se neda programirat
<obrut> pa sta si radio crni sine
<SilverSpace> lemio krivo :)
<SilverSpace> doduse i ovaj spaljeni radi ako napajanje spojim na pinove kad spojim na usb odmah dimi 
<SilverSpace> izgleda da sam spalio diodu 
<BotaniCar> Sreca prati hrabre :) 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHvuUbtnTnc
<datase> YouTube: Arduino smoked diode repair / Fix USB power problem - 0:03:23 - 4820 views - no likes / no dislikes
<obrut> ovi windowsi su fakat smece, po defaultu telnet nije omogucen i nakon sto ga omogucis moras restartat windoze
<Mmike> obrut, ti bi se telneto u windowse?
<BotaniCar> obrut: server ili klijent (pitam zbog reboota ) ?
<obrut> klijent
<obrut> dakle, zelim se s windowsa telnetirat negdje :P
<Mmike> obrut, skines neki telnet program koji nije windowsoliki? :)
<Mmike> iako
<Mmike> nakon onog atombombera
<BotaniCar> obrut: trazi reboot, ali radi i bez njega
<Mmike> opce ne zelim cut za windowse :)
<Mmike> majka za rodjendan dobija - u-buntu! :D
<Mmike> i iphone :/
<BotaniCar> u-cemu ? :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, u laptopu :D
<BotaniCar> atombomber je sranje, da
<obrut> BotaniCar: pa evo, enableao ali mi i dalje ne kaze da ga ne nalazi, ocito moram rebootat
<BotaniCar> obrut: zatvori terminal i otvori novi
<obrut> kakav sad autombomber ?
<obrut> BotaniCar: ne pomaze :)
<BotaniCar> atombomber, zguglaj, uzas 
<BotaniCar> http://www.securityweek.com/atombombing-windows-vulnerability-cannot-be-patched
<obrut> aha, cito sam nesto o tome, ali nisam uhvatio ime atombombing :)
<BotaniCar> mrle, ti Acu trazis invajt za torrenthr ? 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ping ^^
<Mmike> BotaniCar, pojma nemam, za nekaj ga trazim da :D
<BotaniCar> Ako trebas za torente, mogu ti ( moram provjeriti, vjerujem da mogu ) ja dat jedan
<BotaniCar> U stvari ne mogu, potrosio :(
<jelly> obrut: imas putty, telnetaj se s njim
<obrut> jelly: putty nije po defaultu instaliran :) telnet dolazi s windozama, nije omogucen, a onda trazi reboot da bi radilo, to je poanta :)
<BotaniCar> obrut: sve kaj nije inejblano u windowsima, a inejblas, trazi barem reboot. Dobro si prosao, nisi mor'o zrtvovati djevicu kao za serversku komponentu, di bi djevicu nasao ? 
<obrut> BotaniCar: fakat, u Sloveniji sam trenutno...
<BotaniCar> Uzas, drito u jaslice bi mor'o :) 
<BotaniCar> NSFW: https://scontent.fzag1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/14955814_1301709176515153_826319037963558324_n.jpg?oh=0aab5bb0342bd58d2cb631c9cd77dcfd&oe=589A41F8
<obrut> to je festa, na krstitcima se pornjava gleda :)
<BotaniCar> Gledam i vjerujem :) That's  how i roll :) 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nekaj si razmisljam , tretiras (informaticki gledano) staru majku tocno onako kako bi ja htio da đeca tretiraju mene :) 
<BotaniCar> iPhone, ubuntu , youtube i gmail. Dosta. 
<BotaniCar> "tta, tu sve imas, ne diraj nista i ne klikci VR reklame" 
<Mmike> kak je glupo covjeku prek telefona, kojeg uz to nikad nisi vidio, a vjerojatno nit neces - daklem, glupo je reci mu: 'do vidjenja' :D
<BotaniCar> Ja velim "pozdrav" ili "postovanje"
<obrut> Mmike: kak znas da ga neces vise vidjet ? :)
<obrut> mozda bas bude obratno :)
<BotaniCar> uplatio je 10000 da sugovornik nestane ovaj tjedan
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> trazim si lance
<Mmike> naso sam one plasticne kod nekog lika
<Mmike> pa sad eto
<vileni> Mmike: kakve plasticne
<vileni> to neki djecji?
<vileni> za kolica
<Mmike> ne :)
<Mmike> za aute :)
<Mmike> pravi lanci :) samo kaj nisu zebeljezni
<Mmike> vileni, btw, ovaj HAPac ima znatno losije antene nego linksys
<Mmike> naime, u WCu mi wireless jedva radi, dok je s Linksysom radio k'o veliki
<vileni> Mmike: pa integrirane su
<Mmike> i ne radi mi iz birtije, dok mi je s linksysom radio 
<vileni> stavi si jedan wapac vani :D
<Mmike> vileni, znam, al'... starom sam na moru stavio hapLiteove i ti rade k'o veliki
<Mmike> i to su u kuci
<vileni> Mmike: jesi na 5ghz?
<BotaniCar> Meni HAPac-ov WiFi shprica tak jako da kad se spustim 2 kata i izadjem iz zgrade zapalit', i dalje imam pun signal
<Mmike> BotaniCar, koji hapac?
<Mmike> aha, hapAC
<Mmike> da, taki i ja imam
<Mmike> vileni, yup
<vileni> Mmike: pa onda je to problem
<Mmike> vileni, na 2.4 radi nesto bolje, al' i dalje kit-karson 
<Mmike> u WCju, jel
<Mmike> vileni, jel? 5GHz je jadnije zidovi-wise?
<vileni> da
<BotaniCar> Mmike: dze ( u sucelju ) vidim verziju ? 
<vileni> mislim, i dalje je moguce da linksys bolji na 2.4 od hapac 2.4
<vileni> ali 2.4 uvijek bolje prodje kroz zidove od 5
<Mmike> vileni, a jebo zivot :) super mi je sto s mobitelima imam 100Mbita kroz zrak ;)
<Mmike> jos da mi laptopi to mogu, eee :)
<vileni> Mmike: to ti jako korisno kad strimas 4k pornjavu
<Mmike> to mi je korisnije kad radim backup u cloud :D
<vileni> sad nadji koju karticu mozemo u x220 staviti a da ima ac :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, sshjaj se u ruter i reci: /system resource print
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ja pitam za web sucelje, a ti mi nudis ssh, aj jednom odgovori na postavljeno pitanje :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, odes u: System -> Resources
<Mmike> mislio sam da hoces bit hacker
<Mmike> da ti je dopizdilo bit win-kliktaros :)
<BotaniCar> Board Name		hAP ac
<BotaniCar> Version		6.34.2 (stable)
<BotaniCar> Build Time		Feb/18/2016 06:31:18
<Mmike>                   version: 6.37.1 (stable)
<Mmike> upgradeiraj si ruter
<Mmike>                build-time: Sep/30/2016 10:28:41
<BotaniCar> nikad mi nece dopizditi 3 klika vs 350 tipketanja
<BotaniCar> Ocu kurac, radi
<Mmike> it's insecure
<BotaniCar> Mozda negdje prije nove godine, kad cu i BIOSove i pizdarije imat' u rasporedu
<BotaniCar> No, insecure is what my network behind it is
<Mmike> vileni, https://hardforum.com/threads/need-a-solid-802-11n-adapter-for-my-x220-laptop.1854725/
<Mmike> vileni, https://www.amazon.com/Atheros-AR5BHB116-Single-chip-802-11n-Wireless/dp/B00K477C5U/ref=pd_sim_sbs_pc_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=117T7BB3A0AJ573HJRZJ&tag=hardfocom-20 <- cini se da to ide
<BotaniCar> Mmike: vezano: kaj imas definirano u auto-upgrade sources ? Meni je prazno
<Mmike> BotaniCar, de nadjem to?
<BotaniCar> system . auto upgrade
<BotaniCar> kak ti apgrejdas, ako ne tak ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, pa, imam na onom 'quickdreck' ekranu 'check for updates'
<Mmike> aha
<BotaniCar> Aha, meni tamo ne da nikaj
<Mmike> BotaniCar, system->packages
<BotaniCar> Ahaa, thx
<BotaniCar> vileni: kak slozim autoupdate na HAPac-u ? Kaj ide u source ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, mislim da taj 'autoupgrade' znaci da ti automacki skine apdejtove  i instalira ih
<Mmike> al' se ne schedula check
<Mmike> to moras na ruke
<Mmike> manual upgrade je kad ti na ruke skines pakete, ftpjas ih na ruter i instaliras od tamo
<Mmike> http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/Manual:Upgrading_RouterOS
<BotaniCar> Da, protrc'o sam kroz to. Cek da vileni veli kaj ima, mozd' zna nekaj kaj mi ne znamo
<vileni> mozes si napisati skriptu koja ce to pokrenuti
<vileni> ali onda si napisi i skriptu koja ce ti bekapirati konfig dnevno :)
<BotaniCar> Bas si to mislim :) GMTA ;)
<BotaniCar> nish, idem puknut apgrejd, mozda izivciram kolegicu ;) 
<BotaniCar> Al, cek, zakaj imam stavku "scheduled" kod svakog modula, scheduled for what ? 
<Mmike> pa za upgrade, valjda :D
<BotaniCar> Jos samo da nadjem dze mu je scheduler :)
<BotaniCar> Nasao, prazan ... jebemti, vec vidim da moram 200 stranica mikrotik dokumentacije iscitat, da ne nalijecem na mine :) 
<BotaniCar> Muahaha, jedino kaj ja nakon updatea vidim novo su novi typo-i u nazivima izbornika :) 
<SilverSpace> buuuhaha
<jelly> BotaniCar: gledam i mislim si kakva je to nova vremenska zona GMTA
<BotaniCar> Hahahaha , bloody acronyms
<SilverSpace> https://ronnyvdbr.github.io/Screenshot.PNG
<Vjetar> bwah
<Vjetar> #onokad rebootaš M$ Win 'jer je prošlo već previše dana od zadnjeg reboota', i pripremaš hranu za mačka pri tom. I onda mačak nagazi capicom na DEL tipku u ključnom pogrešnom trenutku i računalo ode u BIOS umjesto da se rebootne... #SrijedaKojaJePostalaPonedjeljak
<vileni> frend je isao apdejtati bios na kompu, i dok je cekao da zavrsi tapkao je noznim palcem po produznom
<vileni> sa prekidacem
<vileni> na kojem je kompjuter bio spojen
<BotaniCar> Hahahaha .. ja danas nemam kaj ispricati, samo mi je kolegica jednom stala na nogu, inace je dan super :) 
<jelly> greva naredit snežaka ♫♩
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ackSHSO8zj4
<datase> YouTube: FROZEN - Do you want to build a snowman (SLOVENE) - 0:03:21 - 155469 views - 254 likes / 13 dislikes
<Vjetar> bwah, ICQ-Chat dignuo round robin na domeni. Baš i ne radi kako je zamišljen
<Vjetar> ontopic: https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/tell-me-why-i-dont-like-wednesdays-dave-brooks-citp-mba-ma
<jelly> icq jos postoji??
<jelly> rsync -potrgl 
<jelly> mnemonika slicna kao netstat -tupan
<Vjetar> jelly: digli su IRC server ponovo na drugoj domeni
<jelly> irc? :-)
<Vjetar> yap :)
<Vjetar> ICQ je oduvijek imao irc server
<Vjetar> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/cocacola-se-vise-ne-prodaje-u-bih-konzumu-razlog-konzum-nije-placao/929453.aspx
<Vjetar> Pa ti nemoj plaćat Coca-Coli :p
<BotaniCar> jelly:  :))))))
<SilverSpace> joj dremam 
<Vjetar> Jel netko objavio konačno slike s Dolca od sinoć?
<jelly> kaebilo na dolcu
<Vjetar> Ili to čuvaju za Dnevnik?
<Vjetar> omg jelly 
<Vjetar> di ti živiš?
<jelly> na trešnjevci
<Vjetar> požar je bio u skladištu Dolca
<jelly> imam tu plac pa ne idem do dolca
<Vjetar> i to gadan
<Vjetar> Tak gadan da je otopilo pod
<Vjetar> i kad su gasili su napravili jezero
<Vjetar> I još nema slika, bar ih jutros nije bilo
<Vjetar> pitaj Boga kaj su tam držali da je otopilo pod
<jelly> svinjsku mast, aluminijske strugotine i LiPo baterije? 
 * jelly <3 termit
<Vjetar> yammat ništa ne javlja o rupi
<Vjetar> bilo je jutros na txt
<Vjetar> bit će da se čeka dnevnik
<Vjetar> koji irc za android?
<Vjetar> klijent naravno..
<Mmike> Vjetar, kaka rupa?
<Vjetar> takva da je podlilo dok su gasili Mmike 
<Mmike> ha?
<Vjetar> Mmike: rekla mi je mama jutros da je to pročitala na TTX u na TVu
<Mmike> super :)
<Mmike> ja citao na indexu da je gorilo
<Mmike> i na jutarnjem
<jelly> obrut: ona lora izgleda jebeno, s tim bi mogao napravit heartbeat izmedju dva datacentra neovisan o mrezi
<jelly> na 5km udaljenosti ili tak nes
<Vjetar> gotta go pickup a kid
<vileni> nadam se da je mislio the kid
<obrut> jelly: mozemo napravit PoC kad mi dodje HW :)
<vileni> ili ce uzeti neko random dijete
<jelly> vileni: kaj, drugi dan uzme pravo, kao da ima neke razlike!
<BotaniCar> jelly: drito to, svi trebaju isto,jedino ako random_dete ima veliku nogu pa slapice doma ne pashu 
<SilverSpace> http://www.ictbusiness.info/vijesti/otkriven-propust-u-linuxu-star-9-godina-koji-omogucava-u-svega-5-sekundi-dobivanje-root-pristupa
<SilverSpace> ah dluposti
<SilverSpace> g-d
<vileni> SilverSpace: mislis na glupost zbog koje sam morao 180 servera patchati?
<dodobas> obrut, jelly ste culi da je Comcast (US provider) odlucio izgraditi LoRA infrastrukturu ...
<jelly> infrastrukturu za sebe ili za korisnike?
<jelly> u svakom slucaju jeftinije (= besplatno) slati kajjaznam impulse o grijanju prek toga nego prek %$!# skupog 3G-a
<dodobas> kao backbone ... pa vec moci 'bilo sto' zakaciti 
<jelly> i naplacivati, naravno
<dodobas> jelly: a da ...
<Vjetar> bemti sasl i ICQ IRC  servere
<Vjetar> brb
<Vjetar> now we talkin :) sasl-ICQ LOL
<jelly> dodobas: bas cu pitat kontakt u comcastu jel zna s kojim hw vendorima rade
<Mmike> http://www.computerworlduk.com/cloud-computing/mark-shuttleworth-on-openstack-hpe-layoffs-prove-bs-as-service-theory-3648336/
<Mmike> heh :D
<Mmike> BSaaS :)
<Vjetar> omg Mmike  :)
<Vjetar> Kad dođe the next big thng after coloud pričat ćeš ti još o openstacku :)
 * Vjetar is remembering his previous nest under corporate wing :)
<SilverSpace> vileni: ne sam tekst je glupo napisan 
<SilverSpace> tko zna koliko jos bugova ima kaj nitko ne zna za njih
#ubuntu-hr 2016-11-03
<Vjetar42> Mornin'
<Vjetar42> fsck kiša
<dodobas> putar
<Vjetar42> i i tebi dodobas, i tebi sinko :) I to tamo gdje ti najviše paše
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> jucer frend zove da mu router zamjenim od tcoma jer su dosli po stari 
<SilverSpace> i naravno novi ne radi i tcom nije mogo rijesiti stvar i sad nema do sutra interneta 
<SilverSpace> kad su rekli poslat tehnic<re
<dodobas> Vjetar42: a na cvarke ... gdje drugdje :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, mikrotik :D
<Mmike> /me voli kisu
 * Mmike sad ide s detetom u vrtic po kisi
 * Mmike ce sad uzivat
 * Mmike voli uzivat
 * Mmike uziva
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nije optika
<SilverSpace> neki njihov za koji oni sami kazu da je sranje
<SilverSpace> http://www.uncommongoods.com/images/items/16800/16834_1_1200px.jpg
<SilverSpace> fora
<SilverSpace> SPEEDPORT W 724V CI ROUTER
<SilverSpace> sranje bez antena
<vileni> jutro
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ma, nema veze
<Mmike> SilverSpace, mikrotik uber ales
 * Mmike je odusevljen, primjecujete li? :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: maxtv ne radi na mikrotik ??
<SilverSpace> evo ga rut :)
<rut> radi silver
<rut> vlan1500
<rut> untagged
<SilverSpace> rut: radi maxtv 
<SilverSpace> hm
<SilverSpace> ja mislio da samo radi na tcom routerima
<rut> ma jok . radi .. kod mene hp procurve 2610 .. port 26 trunk sa vlanovima 100 101 1500 
<rut> port 1 untagged 1500 .. port 2 tagged 101 (voip)
<rut> itd itd :)
<SilverSpace> aha da se to sve namjestit
<rut> naravno 
<SilverSpace> ja odavno otiso od tcom pa nemam pojma a znam da je to bio prije problem
<vileni> rut: port 26 ti je "ulazni" ?
<rut> neznam na dsl-u .. ja imam optiku 
<rut> da . gigabitni iz ONT-a 
<rut> sranje ima 24 10/100 + 2 RJ45 giga +2 mgbic
<obrut> rut: jes nabavio novi switch ? ja uzeo onaj allied telesis, javili da stigo, idem ga danas pokupit
<vileni> rut: ali ne mozes koristiti rj45 i gbic istovremeno?
<rut> obrut jesam .. stigo iz DE .. cak mi i kutijicu bombona stavio .. milina .. fanless .. 
<rut> vileni to i mene zanima al nemam gbicova da isprobam .. vjerovatno NE 
<SilverSpace> Na Sljemenu već pada gusti snijeg
<vileni> rut: koliko se sjecam nije radilo, ali nisam 100% siguran
<vileni> mi smo imali 2820 mislim ili nesto tako
<SilverSpace> http://www.livecamcroatia.com/skijanje-snijeg-web-kamere/sljeme-vidikovac-najvisi-vrh-zagrebacke-gore-web-kamera/
<SilverSpace> bome da
<rut> vileni ovaj je 2610-24 .. mislim da ni on nemoze .. ma meni bitno da ima barem 2 giga .. jedan dolaz od ont-a a drugi prema apu2c2 
<Mmike> rut, pa de si ti do sad!
<Mmike> vlan100 je za intergent
<Mmike> rut, moro sam sam skuzit kak se vlan-tagiva na mikrotiku!
<rut> i mogu samo reci da ovaj trenutni setup radi bolje nego ono sto tcom stavi .. zyxel .. ne smrzava mi se vise maxtv ko prije .. 
<Mmike> al' eto sad znam i to ;)
<vileni> vlan 100 je za pppoe?
<vileni> jel tagirano?
<rut> Mmike promjenio firmu :) .. nemam nista vise sa iskonom :P
<rut> je 100 je tagirna 
<rut> pppoe
<vileni> kul
<vileni> radim si salabahter ako ikad naletim na to :)
<vileni> znaci onda je jedino od tcom opreme taj ONT?
<rut> ma bitno da ja vise ne visim na 08009000 i pilam da mi maxtv crni ekran
<vileni> i ako imas onaj maxtv prijemnik
<rut> vileni tako je .. ONT i njihov maxtv prijemnik 
<rut> koji ipak nije toliko sranje kak sam mislio .. 
<vileni> pa to se onda fino da sloziti sa mikrotikom
<vileni> a vdsl nije tako?
<rut> ma isto je .. barem mislim 
<Mmike> vdsl samo ustekas i radi
<Mmike> u biti, nemam pojma
<Mmike> davno kad sam dsl imao nije trebalo tagovanje, al' onda nije maxtva bilo
<Mmike> a vlan tag na mikrotiku je fakat jednostavno, samo trebas ne bit tulav k'o ja :D
<Mmike> i ne trebas 2 dana izgubit na linksysa i dd-wrt, kad isto nesh koristit uopce
<rut> kak si radio vlan tag .. bridgao vlan i lan ili korstio vlan switch ?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jucer kaze na informacijama da samo ustekamo router i da bi on trebao potegnut sve podatke za par minuta ali to nije napravio 
<SilverSpace> ni oni nisu nisat mogli napraviti 
<Mmike> rut, trazim :)
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo da internet ne radi ali maxtv je proradio 
<Mmike> rut: add interface=ether1 name=ont_vlan vlan-id=100
<SilverSpace> kaj su se i oni cudili kak max radi a internet ne
<rut> to je onda kroz vlan switch
<Mmike> rut: add add-default-route=yes disabled=no interface=ont_vlan name=pppoe-out1 password=yyyyyyyy use-peer-dns=yes user=xxxxxxx
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> sve bridgeve koje imam su oni kaj je sam slozio mikrotik od prije
<rut> koji je to mikrotik ?
<rut> nesto jace ili 
<Mmike> u biti: http://jebo.me/pas/2
<Mmike> rut, http://jebo.me/pas/4
<rut> mala pila :)
<Mmike> da, presuper je uredjaj
<Mmike> jedino kaj mu wifi radi malo losije nego linksysu - na kenjaoni nemam bas signal, cak nit na 2.4 GHz
<Mmike> other than that - prva lika
<Mmike> imam 100Mbit/sec s mobitela :) 
<vileni> Mmike: znaci bez obzira na 2.4 je slabiji?
<vileni> jesi stavio mikrotik regulatory domain na croatia?
<Mmike> vileni, yup, bolji nego na 5, ali znatno  losiji nego na linksysu
<Mmike> jesam
<vileni> vjerojatno je onda do vanjskih antena na linksysu
<Mmike> skroz mogucno, da
<Mmike> mislim, nije neki bed to sve
<Mmike> idem zubaru
<ivoks> na putu prema dolje...
<ivoks> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/11/02/hpe_mirantis_sack_openstack_workers/
<hbogner> Mmike, sretno :D
<hbogner> jucer ivana isla zubaru, upala zivca, tj. gangrena zivca, sad kad je pocelo ljecenje cak se da zivjeti s njom :D
<BotaniCar> Nisi se zenio da ti bude lijepo , nego da imas uvijek cistog vesha :) 
<BotaniCar> systemd-cgtop je zgodan
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lol
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kaj se smijes, odi se probaj ozeni ! :) 
<hrvojem> mozda je zadovoljan svojom perilicom rublja
<SilverSpace> hrvojem: jesam radi vec devet godina ;)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: velis kaj bi meni bilo lepše nego tebi :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: meni je u stvari fanje lepo, sexa nema k'o sto su reklamirali, ali mozda i bolje. Ionako napravim dete svaki put kad mi se posreci :)
<hbogner> BotaniCar, :D 
<BotaniCar> *fanj lepo
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> joj moram van :)
<SilverSpace> poprilicno sam razocaran kak arduino brzo pocucla bateriju 
<SilverSpace> arduino nano*
<BotaniCar> U kuci ili vani na zimi ? 
<SilverSpace> dva dana u kuci
<SilverSpace> 9v baterija
<BotaniCar> Kaj onda vani 2 ure izdrzi ?
<SilverSpace> vani bi i krace trajala
<obrut> sta imas gore jos nakaceno na tu bateriju ?
<BotaniCar> "samo jos UPS i toster"
<SilverSpace> obrut: lcd 5110 
<SilverSpace> bez ledica upaljenih
<SilverSpace> probat cu bez 5110 i na cetri AA bat 
<SilverSpace> treba mi nekih tjedan dana bar drzati
<SilverSpace> i stavit prekicac da mogu ugasiti lcd
<SilverSpace> ili neki solarni panel pa nek se puni preko dana
<SilverSpace> smislit ce se nesto :)
<SilverSpace> ili cemo iscupati nekome akomulator iz auta :)
<hbogner> SilverSpace, a kaj radis s tim?
<BotaniCar> Solarni panel na balkonu ti ne bu bas od pomoci do prok'ljeca
<SilverSpace> hbogner: treballo bi frendu nesto da zna koja mu je temperatura i vlaga u plasteniku 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: to i treba za proljece
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: koliko cijela prica smije kostati ? 
<BotaniCar> Jer ti imam doma jedno gotovo rjesenje koje sam testirao bas za primjenu u plastenicima
<SilverSpace> aa
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ajd sad moram ic van mudemo poslje o tome
<BotaniCar> I,stvar radi k'o zmaj. Temperatura, vlaga, kiselost tla. Ima wifi i solarni panel i embedanu bateriju
<BotaniCar> Moze, ja moram nac cijene
<BotaniCar> ( ne prodajem ni direktno ni indirektno) 
<obrut> kiselost ? s čim to mjeri ?
<hbogner> obrut, ima malog kineza u kutiji koji svaki dan izadje van i lize zemlju dqa vidi jel kisela
<BotaniCar> obrut: stvar je cudo jedno, izgleda kao metalni stap koji se zabada u zemlju i drzi senzore u sebi, a na stapu je plasticni plato koji drzi elektroniku i solarni panel. Izraelski proizvod, nemrem sad nac link .. 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: da ima tih stvari za kupiti i nisu bas jeftine zemlju je nosio na analizu 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: bus sam pogledal kad nadjem link, nije stvar tak skupa, a robusno je napravljena i onda covjek ima rezultate za tlo koji su azurni. Mi smo testirali na gredicama s borovnicama, jedna kisa ti okrene stanje naglavacke 
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj bi mu trebalo temperatura i vlaga onak ihformacije radi da se ima po cemu ravnati 
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/bikea1.png
<SilverSpace> lol http://f.ptcdn.info/672/019/000/1401758876-33-o.jpg
<BotaniCar> siroti tovar
<BotaniCar> Nas'o sam, SilverSpace : https://edyn.com/
<BotaniCar> 81$ ako dobro vidim
<BotaniCar> ne vidim, 99$ je 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: uh zgodna stvarcica
<BotaniCar> cuj, 100$ nije tak strasno ako se covjek bavi uzgojem, jos spojis i sustav za navodnjavanje i ne moras ni gledat do berbe 
<BotaniCar> Nemaju model za marihuanu, pa meni nije od koristi :)
<SilverSpace> :) kaj ta biljka nije u njihovoj bazi :)
<BotaniCar> Da , nije :( 
<SilverSpace> stavis paradajz isti kufer :)
<BotaniCar> Mosh mislit' , pa da dobijem urod bez THCa
<jelly> BotaniCar: izgleda jebeno, jedino sto je skupo
<BotaniCar> jelly: ako ti plastenik donese 10k€ ploda, umjesto 8 - nije
<BotaniCar> ploda ili roda ? 
<BotaniCar> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Systemd-boot # jebemti kak mi se ovo ne cita :)
<jelly> namoj citat, daj jr. adminu da rijesi
<BotaniCar> ja sam si junior :) #smallvolume #cvjecarna
<BotaniCar> https://www.junggle.es/uploads/media/4d/aa/tumblr_o9gamyjuis1u929uoo1_400.gif # prosidba 
<vileni> BotaniCar: imas bas ovaj sa edyn.com?
<BotaniCar> Da. Uzeli jos dok su kickstartali
<vileni> izgleda predobro
<BotaniCar> I je, hardverski je nepromijenjen cijelo vrijeme i taj dio radi dobro. Softver je bio kenjav kod ocitavanja ( velika odstupanja izmedju vise uredjaja popikanih u tlo jedan kraj drugog ) no to su popravili. 
<vileni> vidim da ima i ovaj ventil
<vileni> kako komuniciraju senzor i ventil?
<BotaniCar> Jedini je bed uparivanje s androidom, nemres imati uredjaj veci od 6" jer se uparivanje vrsi tako da se na sredini ekrana pojavi jedna kockica koja treperi, nju naslonis na Edyn i onda on cita setup podatke , ajmorec, morzeovim kodom. Ako ti je 'droid pre velik, ne mozes senzor ispravno prisloniti na tu kocku, a kocka se ne da maknut' s sredine ekrana
<vileni> lol
<obrut> o svasta
<vileni> znaci nista od tableta
<obrut> sto nisu mogli neki BT slozit
<BotaniCar> Nda, to su uzeli neciju tudju tehnologiju pa su malo nespretno zbundlali. Meni je isto bio bed jer sam prezentaciej htio raditi na tabletu. Obecali su popraviti, ali jos nisu. 
<BotaniCar> obrut: sklop bi vjerojatno digao cijenu, a ovaj senzor za uparivanje iionako ima i druge funkcije, pa .. 
<vileni> cek, onda ti je sve u mobitelu podeseno?
<BotaniCar> vileni: ne sjecam se kak s ventilima komunicira, bezzicno je, ali protokolarnih se detalja ne sjecam.
<vileni> mislim, podesis jedan uredjaj i onda isto to na drugi?
<obrut> sumnjam da bi bt nesto znacajno digao cijenu, sad imas MCU-uova s integriranim i bt-om i wifijem i bogtepitaj s cim za relativno sitne pare
<BotaniCar> vileni: ne samo to, nego mozes uredjajima od 1-20 dati jedne parametree ( kuruza, kiselo tlo) , uredjajima 10-20 dati druge ( plastenik, kupine, kajaznamkaj ) a trece postaviti u mod u koejm samo salju rezultate i ne delaju nikaj. 
<vileni> ja sam neke bezicne mikrofone slicno konfigurirao, drzis neku tipku i stavis ga u IR vidno polje
<BotaniCar> Bed je kaj moras imati AP u pola oranice ako to zelis ocitavati iz Minkena 
<vileni> a znaci i wifi imaju?
<BotaniCar> Da
<vileni> a to nije bed, wapac, solarna ploca i aku za skuter :)
<jelly> treba ih nagovorit da naprave model prek LoRa ;-)
<vileni> i sve na neki stup visoo dignuti
<obrut> e pa zato moji senzori koriste druge frekvencije/protokole pa moze bit i dalje :)
<Mmike> LoRa is the new thing, a? :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: ne tjeraj me da joj jedan gugl-tab otvorim :)
<BotaniCar> OGleJebenTi, bas zgodno
<jelly> obrut: dobio kontakt iz comcasta, pitam za koje vendore su se odlucili pa mozda probat progurat u firmi da uvedu infrastrukturu
<obrut> jelly:  ćuti bre, ajmo mi dić infrastrukturu, jebo Iskon :)
<jelly> obrut: to ce uzet hrpu novaca mobile providerima i svima koji salju neke podatke na sitno preko 3G
<jelly> a fakat
<jelly> jesam i ja bedast :-)
 * jelly vec ima dolarske znakove umjesto zjenica
 * BotaniCar si vec razmislja kako ce u autobiografiji boldano navest' da je poznavao obruta i jellya
<jelly> BotaniCar: kad meni padne ideja na pamet to obicno znaci da je na trzistu vec godinu-dvije :-|
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lol
<BotaniCar> jelly: ne moras biti prvi na trzistu da se prvi oparis ! ;/
<jelly> > To conclude, if someone asks you how a database works, instead of running away you’ll now be able to answer: MAGIC
<jelly> http://coding-geek.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/magic_low2.gif
<jelly> (pravi link: http://coding-geek.com/how-databases-work/)
<SilverSpace> kad vidim ovo opet pozelim sloziti i ja jedan akvari http://greenleafaquariums.com/planted-aquarium-gallery.html
<BotaniCar> jelly: dze si nasao internet clanak s korisnom materijom *i kazalom* ! :) 
<obrut> SilverSpace: akvarij je super dok ga ne treba prat, onda je tlaka
<obrut> mi u nasem trenutno drzimo kaktuse :)
<BotaniCar> ja u svome drzim razloge za pranje akvarija :) 
<Mmike> predobar brz internet :)
<Mmike> sjebo se i obriso pip cache
<Mmike> i za cas ovaj povuko sve :D
<hbogner> Mmike, to ona optika?
<Mmike> da
<hbogner> super
<Mmike> https://devuan.org/
<Mmike> wo
<Mmike> pa ovi su se apdejtali
<jelly> nije ni dvi godine proslo!
<obrut> ja imam neki feeling da je sav taj otpor prema systemd-u uzaludan... prije ili kasnije...
<jelly> pametnijih stvari nego krpati milion komponenti da bi radile bez toga
<Mmike> kak je mongo u kurcu
<obrut> mongo je mnogo u kurcu :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: pa bozes ga opreti jednom u dvije godine
<SilverSpace> ja sam ga imao i duze
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj treba jednom mjesecno promjeniti 30% vode
<hbogner> SilverSpace, litru-dve octa unutra i nek se sam cisti
<hbogner> a ribe ak evoluiraju da mogu prezivit u octu super :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<obrut> SilverSpace: svaka cas, ja sam svoj morao prat jednom mjesecno jer se zamazao unatoc filteru i svemu
<hrvojem> obrut: sta si drzao u njemu?
<obrut> pa neke ribe :)
<obrut> sta ja znam kak se zovu, jedne su bile crvenkaste, druge crne buljooke s lijepim perajama
<obrut> uglavnom slatko-hladnovodne :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: vjerojatno mali bio moj je imao 80L i jako dobar vanjski filter koji sam jedino prao jednom tjedno 
<Mmike> https://www.vultr.com/ anyone?
<jelly> moze, daj dva
<SilverSpace> ke
<jelly> Mmike: ajde, di su te virtualke sto ih nudis
<Mmike> jelly, ke?
<Mmike> jelly, nemam, raspitujem se dal' netko ima i dal valja
<SilverSpace> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/b9/1e/84/b91e8465255702bbc60efaedbb1657e2.jpg
<Mmike> http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/mechanical-keyboard-guide
#ubuntu-hr 2016-11-04
<hbogner> mislim da cu se prebaciti na raniji dolazak na posao, manja guzva u gradu, manje vremena na putu...
<Vjetar> jutro hbogner 
<hbogner> jutro Vjetar o/
<Vjetar> počeo je Yammat FM puštat želje LOL
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<Vjetar> jutro Vlado9A 
 * Vlado9A is listening to ABC - Tears Are Not Enough [1981] (2004) ::: http://192.240.102.131:9107
<Vlado9A> nervira me što ovdje u provinciji gdje radim, između istočnih obronaka medvednice, nema yammat.FM signala na radiju :)
<Vlado9A> rekao bi moj sused... a kaj moreš :D
<Vjetar> Vlado9A: imaju stream 
<Vlado9A> znam, pa slušam ih ovdje :)
<Vlado9A> na ovom linku gore Å¡to sam pustio :)
<Vjetar> Onda si čuo a puštaju po željama LOL
<Vjetar> LOL
<Vlado9A> maloprije sam se uključio :)
<Vjetar> pa zašto ne slušaš službeni link
<Vlado9A> pa to je službeni link :)
<Vjetar> ups
<Vjetar> je :)
<Vlado9A> samo kaj ga ja slušam u konzoli :)
<Vjetar> whateva, svakom prema zaslugama LOL
<Vjetar> ja ga slušam u 5.1 preko streama
<Vjetar> jer malo krcka preko radija
<Vjetar> a i nema RDS LOL
<Vjetar> to im je neki kreten slagao
<Vjetar> Kasni najava programa na playeru Vlado9A 
<Vlado9A> da... ovaj bi link trebao biti okay, samo tren... http://vzugcic.net.amis.hr/images/shoot.png
<Vlado9A> okay, moram se primiti posla... have a great day all ;)
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> i na optici resetiraju inteergnet
<hbogner> Mmike, ?
<hbogner> mislis resetiraju ti ip?
<hbogner> da, pa nisi zakupio stalni vod :)
<Mmike> pa nisam :D
<Mmike> al' sta, tamo bi mi puklo al' bi imao istu adresu? :D
<hbogner> jel svaka 24 sata resetiraju?
<hbogner> Mmike, noip
<hbogner> https://www.noip.com/
<Mmike> hbogner, cini se da da - moram samo sad objasnit ruteru da se sam restarta u 5 ujutro a ne u 7:30
<Mmike> ne, mooo.com
<Mmike> afraid.org
<hbogner> Mmike, nastimaj alarm za 4:00, ustani, resetiraj ruter i legni nazad spavati
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> hladno vani brrrrrrrrr
<Vjetar> Å¡tivo za dobro jutro:
<Vjetar> http://hr.n1info.com/a159929/Vijesti/EKSKLUZIVNO-Imali-smo-uvid-u-rjesenje-Suda-Za-sto-se-terete-uhiceni-pripadnici-HVO-a.html
<Vjetar> da se malo zagriješ sillyslux 
<Vjetar> ups
<Vjetar> da se malo zagriješ SilverSpace 
<SilverSpace> Vjetar: ne citam to uopce 
<Vjetar> SilverSpace: ha ja znam što je to, znaš li ti?
<Vjetar> Ako si dovoljno desno SilverSpace , moraš bar znati što se zbiva u susjedstvu
<Vjetar> ojebote, ove kurde će stvarno potamanit
<Vjetar> http://www.vecernji.hr/svijet/jedna-osoba-poginula-a-30-ih-je-ranjeno-u-eksploziji-u-turskoj-1125980
<Vjetar> A i nama se nešto loše piše LOL
<SilverSpace> Vjetar: ja gledam kako krumpire na proljece posaditi a ne politiku 
<SilverSpace> pogotovo u bosni 
<SilverSpace> to treba sve potamaniti
<Vjetar> Možda ti do proljeća Orkan uzore polje ako se ovo nastavi
<Vjetar> to je baš fino preorana zemlja sillyslux 
<Vjetar> jebote sillyslux 
<sillyslux> pa grijem se i ja
<Vjetar> daj uzmi nek normalni nick :)
<sillyslux> http://www.vijesti.rtl.hr/tabloid/zvijezde/1976461/nives-polako-dobiva-status-medjunarodne-zvijezde-njezine-grudi-privukle-i-britanske-tabloide/
<Vjetar> to je baš fino preorana zemlja SilverSpace 
<sillyslux> aha.. silly nic it is?
<Vjetar> kažu da Orkan punjen skroz na finu rahlu zemlju preore kvadratnih 100 metara
<Vjetar> ma jeben nick sillyslux, prava tri slova kao SilverSpace, uvjek se zajebem
<Vjetar> tnx
<Vjetar> Kolka ti je njiva SilverSpace ? Da pitam dečke da malo okrenu Orkan :p
<ethx> ode u masline... ajde bok!!
<Vjetar> nadam se samo da je kuća podalje 3:->
<Vjetar> Počela i hapšenja Kurda 
<SilverSpace> Vjetar: :) ne treba imam svoju ekipu 203mm
<Vjetar> brzo je ovo bilo LOL. Pa se ti Å¡ali s Erdoganom
<Vjetar> SilverSpace: ali 203 nije tako rahla zemlja! :D
<Vjetar> Super su ove target reklame LOL
<SilverSpace> odoh nes doruckovat
<vileni> jutro
<SilverSpace> eh sad sam sit
<SilverSpace> i perlica suda pere
<SilverSpace> hm samba
<jelly> digital ocean izgleda ne da korisnicima da bootaju zakrpani kernel sam tak, nego uvijek digne neki stari
<jelly> <fiacha> Hi Guys, I update my DO dropplet and now I can no longer use tun. In syslog i see "kernel: [    2.900996] tun: Unknown symbol __sk_attach_filter (err 0)"... I googled this but I cannot find any info. I tried upgrading the kernel (now 3.16.0-4-amd64 #1 SMP Debian 3.16.7-ckt25-2 (2016-04-08) x86_64 GNU/Linux) but still doesn't work. 
<jelly> <fiacha> jelly: I did a full power down and on two times now. It is the latest that i can choose on the DO
<ivoks> DO :)
<ivoks> DO ima svoje kernele
<ivoks> i onda se netko pita zasto im mi ne damo da to zovu ubuntu
<jelly> kak ga onda zovu
<jelly> OS previously known as Ubuntu
<jelly> this xenial thingy
<jelly> yakkety sax?
<obrut> jebiga, glavna stvar na ubuntuu je kernel, promijeni kernel, nije vise ubuntu :P
<ivoks> mozemo tebi staviti atribut da volis svinjetinu
<ivoks> jel bi ti rekao da si to ti?
<ivoks> nismo nista promijenili na tebi, nismo ti dodali skembu ili sise
<ivoks> samo smo te nazvali mesozderom
<ivoks> jesi to ti?
<ivoks> uostalom, mislim da sam pogrijesio. nije digital ocean taj koji je mijenjao kernel
<jelly> ak je userspace isti, ja bi to i dalje zvao ubuntu userspace
<jelly> ali ovi rade nesto cudno
<ivoks> jelly: i sad ce netko probiti te 'ubuntue' i to ce se reflektirati lose na 'ubuntu' brand
<jelly> ivoks: lol
<jelly> a i dobro si rekao, ubuntu nije nista drugo nego brand
<ivoks> pa to smatram osobnom uvredom
<ivoks> iskon samo resela DTovu infrastrukturu
<ivoks> tamo ljudi nis ne rade
<jelly> :-)
<jelly> ak netko provali debian sa starim kernelom, debian nece pizditi zbog toga
<ivoks> pa nece, jer nikoga nije briga
<jelly> likewise za RHEL
<ivoks> nije tocno
<ivoks> zato se ne zove RHEL-cheap
<ivoks> nego Centos
<ivoks> cak stovise
<ivoks> ne smijes niti distributirati njihove logoe
<jelly> nisam rekao ako provali centos
<ivoks> a kamoli imati drugi kernel
<ivoks> RH nece ti dati da RHEL zoves RHELom ako se pokrene na oracle kvmu
<ivoks> i ako ti netko upadne, reci ce 'to nije RHEL, to je zbog oracle KVMa'
<jelly> oracle <-> rhel je posebna prica
<ivoks> nije
<ivoks> isto se odnosi i na bilo sto sto nije rhel kvm
<Vjetar> brb
<obrut> jel koristi tko kakav BT prijemnik s DAC-om tako da preko njega streama muziku s mobitela na neki audio sustav ?
<SilverSpace> eh ti bi strimao na muzicku liniji 
<SilverSpace> u*
<obrut> na mobu imam deezer, a htio bih ga slusati na kucnom audio sustavu...
<obrut> inace spojim mob drito na pojacalo, al to mi je petljancija jer mob onda mora stajati blizu toga
<obrut> deezer plugin na telki me zivcira jer ne mogu iskljuciti sliku
<obrut> a vrcenje browsera na htpc-u mi ne igra, nije user friendly
<SilverSpace> ja imam pa na to strimam Denon DHT-T100
<SilverSpace> imas tih BT prijemnika dosta
<CrazyLemon> imaš i chromecast audio za takve stvari
<SilverSpace> nisu bas jeftini
<obrut> a aplikacija mora podrzavat tu funkcionalnost ili se instalira nesto na mobitel pa glumi audio driver ?
<vileni> ja bi chromecast audio
<vileni> i obicni chromecast
<SilverSpace> vileni: kaj to nisi vec kupio?
<vileni> SilverSpace: ne :)
<SilverSpace> vileni: hm onda sam ja nesto krivo vidio :) kaj ti nije Mmike trebao donjeti?
<vileni> SilverSpace: je :)
<vileni> ali zagubio je negdje
<SilverSpace> aaa joj
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> obrut: a nemas neki mali android ili linux da spojis usb dac na njega i guras zvuk preko mreze nekim protokolom
<jelly> drugi "htpc" 
<Mmike> jel' ima bolje nest od NUCa za HTPC?
<Mmike> ona sva mala android sranja ne zelim
<ivoks> obrut: moj htc 10 ima dac
<vileni> Mmike: ima, jaci nuc
<Mmike> vileni, :)
<vileni> Mmike: dodji kod mene pa vidi ako ne vjerujes :P
<Mmike> ma nuc je super
<Mmike> super je zato kaj gore ide linux i   onda imas updateove i sve
<Mmike> a kad imas android onda imas govno
<Mmike> al' si gledam onda bil' mozda radije ubo x220 jos jedan za to ;D
<Mmike> jer je jeftiniji od NUCa :D
<vileni> kako jeftiniji
<vileni> terabajtni disk je ispod 400kn, rama ti je dovoljno i 4gb
<vileni> a ovaj moj je oko 1300kn mislim
<vileni> i imas previse laptopa
<vileni> i laptop ti nema IR koji radi sa 5$ ebay daljinskim
<vileni> sta smo rekli, za debian 6.0 nema dirty cow fix?
<Hrki> pozdrav
<Hrki> NORT d.o.o su generalni zastupnici ESET-a za HR ?? tj, najeftiniji su?
<SilverSpace> ke?
<obrut> jelly: pa ne znam kak da streamam s androida zvuk bez komercijalne aplikacije...
<obrut> ivoks: svaki mobitel ima DAC :) samo sto htc 10 ima kvalitetniji
<ivoks> Mmike: primi se posla
<ivoks> kakve slike, kakvi bakaraci
<Mmike> ja sam na slobodnim danima :)
<SilverSpace> kaze Franko da ce ga uciteljica izluditi kaze na tjelesnom prva druga ko da smo curice svi 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj i to postoji u IT
<SilverSpace> slobodni dani 
<Mmike> naravno ;)
<Mmike> jedem neki gulas
<Mmike> 5 dana star
<Mmike> nevjerojatno dobar
<Mmike> bio danas s detetom kod zubara
<Mmike> iznenadio sam se kak nije suzu pustio kad mu je ova busila/brusila
<SilverSpace> kaj vec ima pokvarenih?
<Mmike> jok
<Mmike> pao je pred 4-5 mjeseci i natuko zub
<Mmike> tj, ugurao ga unutra
<Mmike> pa mu je kroz cca 2 mjeseca se vratio zub van
<SilverSpace> ah jebote
<Mmike> al' mu se sad napravila ona mala fistula
<Mmike> s gnojem
<Mmike> pa smo to isli otvorit da mu iscuri van
<Mmike> ovaj mi sjedi u krilu, zubarka zubarira, otvori, a ono smrdiiiiiiii iznutra
<Mmike> uzas :/
<Mmike> e, al' na stomatoloskom
<Mmike> tetice :)
<Mmike> znas koliko ih je
<SilverSpace> kod uciteljicinog imena nacrtao zombije i vnzemaljce zalila se uciteljica a pedagogica bila zgrozena :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: oh da ima ih ima 
<ivoks> kenny08: mirka stolci stizu 5.12.
<Mmike> bogme
<Mmike> prefino mi ovo bilo
<mirka> ivoks, uhhh jedva cekam :)
<kenny08> super :)
<hbogner> ivoks, stolci? slika da vidim hocu trazit svog sefa takve :D
<ivoks> hbogner: velinac.hr
<hbogner> i koji od tih modela? ima ih malo vise :D
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> onaj sitnet ne izgleda lose
<Mmike> 1000 kuna
<Mmike> pitam se koliko bi to dugo pod mnom radilo :)
<Mmike> ivoks je sigurno kupio 'murter' stolice :)
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim na jedan usb kabel radi a na drugi ne provjerio sve spojeve i na jednom i na drugom sve ok
<SilverSpace> odmah ide u smece
<jelly> interni otpor jeftinog kabla moze spustit voltazu dovoljno da neki osjetljivi kufer ne radi
<SilverSpace> jelly: a jesu neke tanke zice
<SilverSpace> a mozda je i od nekog uredaja kabel kaj je tak namjerno napravljen
<obrut> SilverSpace: u kojem smislu radi/ne radi ?
<obrut> struja ili data ?
<SilverSpace> obrut: struja na jednom arduino radi na drugom ne
<SilverSpace> unimjer veli da je ok 
<SilverSpace> na drugom samo blicne ledica na arduino i ne pokrene ga
<SilverSpace> 5v i ne radi
<SilverSpace> pa jebate
<SilverSpace> ode u smece
<obrut> ih, slusam neki reggae radio i trenutno pici reggae verzija "wish you were here"... sad mi fakat treba nesto za dimit :)
<obrut> demit, zaboravih root pass za sx763 s dd-wrt-om :P
<SilverSpace> obrut: lol sjeti se ...
<obrut> nema sanse... mislim da ide reset na defaulte :P
<Mmike> obrut, keepassx
<Mmike> ja ne pamtim opce vise passworde nikad
<obrut> pa ni ja isto, imam ih zapisano negdje :) samo ovaj nemam :)
<Mmike> obrut, jel' ides na Koncerat?
<obrut> koji ? brit floyd ? :)
<Mmike> Seemann as Panonien! :)
<Mmike> AUS 
<obrut> ne znam jel bi iso opet na Jarre-a u Ljubljanu...
<obrut> Mmike: aaa, nisam uhvatio kad je i gdje je :)
<obrut> a i bio sam na njegovom koncertu vec toliko puta da sam se malo i zasitio :)
<Mmike> u areni u 12tom mjesecu
<Mmike> i ja
<Mmike> jedno 10 
<Mmike> al' zadnji nakojem sam bio je bilo u varazdinu pred valjda 6 godina :)
<SilverSpace> kad kopiram datoteku sa scp dali ostanu isti permissions koji je i bio  
<Mmike> SilverSpace: scp -p
<Mmike> jedino ti ownera, naravno, nece skopirat
<SilverSpace> aha thx
<SilverSpace> Mmike: mogu li i sa rsync kopirat datoteku na server kao i sa scp ??
<hbogner> SilverSpace, rsync -Pavhe ssh source target
<hbogner> ili, rsync -Pavhe ssh /path/to/source user@server:/path/to/target
<hbogner> ili, rsync -Pavhe ssh user@server:/path/to/source /path/to/target
<SilverSpace> hbogner: ee propao vec
<SilverSpace> probao*
<SilverSpace> hbogner: zasto ssh*
<SilverSpace> ?
<hbogner> SilverSpace, pa jel saljes na server ?
<hbogner> ako da onda "-e ssh"
<SilverSpace> da proslo je i bez ssh
<hbogner> davno nekad tako procitao pa tako radim
<SilverSpace> aha
<SilverSpace> probao ja prije nego si ti napisao prvi post i sve radi 
<SilverSpace> bez ssh
<SilverSpace> i samo sa -av
<SilverSpace> tak sam naso na google
<SilverSpace> bas su dobre mandarinke
<SilverSpace> rsync je pametniji od scp
<Mmike> hbogner, ne treba to :)
<Mmike> ovo -e
<Mmike> to se podrazumjeva
<hbogner> Mmike, kao sto rekoh, procitao davno to negdje
<hbogner> znaci mogu izbacit sad -e ssh
<Mmike> "For remote transfers, a modern rsync  uses  ssh
<Mmike>        for  its  communications, but it may have been configured to use a dif‐
<Mmike>        ferent remote shell by default, such as rsh or remsh.
<Mmike> "
<hbogner> vidis, "modern"
<Mmike>        -e, --rsh=COMMAND
<Mmike>               This  option  allows  you  to choose an alternative remote shell
<Mmike>               program to use for communication between the  local  and  remote
<Mmike>               copies  of  rsync.  Typically, rsync is configured to use ssh by
<Mmike>               default, but you may prefer to use rsh on a local network.
<Mmike> idem u bamku
<vileni> hm, uber ima novu kategoriju vozila
<obrut> "RS-232 konekcija je znak priznavanja da glazba ne dolazi samo s gramofona, CD playera ili tunera, već i iz PC-a."
<obrut> o dzisus krajst
<jelly> tak nešto moraš napisat namjerno :-)
<SilverSpace> obrut: ?? kaj to bi 
<chaky|work> ide tko u Essen 18-20.11?
<chaky|work> http://ubucon.org/en/events/ubucon-europe/
<Mmike> chaky|work, pa 
<Mmike> chaky|work, pa1
<Mmike> chaky|work, nisi mi rek'o nikad da poznas Nevena :) 
<Mmike> obrut, jelly, ja sam ovo danas naso doma: https://www.instagram.com/p/BMZmdU6jfm8/?taken-by=mrkimile ;D
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/hit-mise-kovaca-svirat-ce-na-marsu/930054.aspx
<Mmike> alo
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> ali!
<chaky> Mmike: da hehe, zadnjih par godina smo se culi telefonom, tu i tamo, a pocetkom ove godine je bio u Dubrovniku.
<Mmike> chaky,  ;) bio sam ti s gazdom na rucku neki dan :)
<SilverSpace> danas uciteljica podjelila dosta jedinica iz lektire i ja kazem frenku u kakav si to razred upao same jedinice a kaze on da nisu djeca kriva uciteljica djeli jedinice
<SilverSpace> bile cetiri petice samo jedna je frankova
<SilverSpace> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-3151967/Get-MOW-tivated-3-000-pedal-powered-lawnmower-helps-fit-cutting-grass.html
<SilverSpace> makina za travu :)
<obrut> SilverSpace: opis/recenzija jednog pojacala :P
<obrut> Mmike: imam ih ja jos ponesto doma :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: oo lol
#ubuntu-hr 2016-11-05
<Vjetar> jutar
<dodobas> putar
<SilverSpace> jutar
<dodobas> dakle ... mongodb = super
<dodobas> docker = super
<dodobas> mongodb + docker = genijalno
<Vjetar> krmlj
<Vjetar> Debian for desktop... Ne znam zašto sam ikada koristio išta drugo
<dodobas> ja sve vise manjaro koristim ... njihov default desktop (xfce) build ... 
<dodobas> no na poslu sam na i3-wm ... (uskoro se i tu prebacujem na manjaro)
<dodobas> ali s i3 ... sto je community build
<obrut> dodobas: mongodb = super ?
<obrut> ovako rano, vec nadrogiran :P
<dodobas> obrut: a znas me :)
<ivoks> ne znam, ja nisam imao problema s mongoom, ali nisam neki db strucnjak
<ivoks> ljudi koji imaju desetljeca profesionalnog rada sa bazama mi tvrde da je smece
<ivoks> nisam previse istrazivao te navode
<dodobas> ocito niste uhvatili tekst 'using docker in production' :)
<ivoks> ti to ozbiljno?
<dodobas> https://thehftguy.wordpress.com/2016/11/01/docker-in-production-an-history-of-failure/
<obrut> meni je docker super za razvoj, u "pravoj" produkciji ga ne koristim, pod pravoj mislim nesto sto je izlozeno nekim "nepoznatim" korisnicima
<ivoks> nama korisnici dolaze i mole nas da ne mijenjamo verziju dockera koju shipamo
<obrut> interni redmine se recimo vrti u dockeru
<dodobas> just say no ... jednostavno je ... (osim ako mole korisnici, onda samo dodas jednu 0 s desne strane na fakturu) ...
<ivoks> navodno verzija koju mi shipamo jos radi
<ivoks> novija bi zahtijevala redeploy svega sto imaju
<ivoks> ne bavim se previse dockerom
<ivoks> mislim da je to hype koji ce proci
<ivoks> na zalost, puno ih nasjeda na taj hype
<dodobas> bit ce kao mongodb ... we built services around our services based on a crappy product ... so you can build services ...
<ivoks> snappy ima puno bolje rijesene veze izmedju aplikacija
<ivoks> naravno, snappy i docker nisu ista stvar
<ivoks> i snappy je jos podosta u razvoju 
<dodobas> a unikernels ... jos malo pa ce i tooling bit ok ..
<ivoks> https://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/snappy
<jelly> unikernels bar imaju nekog smisla ako ti je jedini i glavni prioritet performanse i footprint
<dodobas> jelly: a i 'lokalizazija' .. samo se jedan process moze crashar ... manji je attack surface ... 
<jelly> ne bi se slozio, al ok :-)
<jelly> isto tako mozes stavit grsecurity u svaki VM i slozit da spanicari VM ako se desi ista sumnjivo
<jelly> samo se jedan proces crasha, cijeli VM :-)
<ivoks> localc je tako lose ime za binary :/
<ivoks> completition je nemoguc
<jelly> ak si to skuzio tek u 2016 onda ti taj completion bas ni ne treba
<obrut> nist, odo na utrku... tko ce prije, kisa ili mi na stijenu...
<Vjetar> jelly: koji window manager preporučaš?
<Vjetar> za all around desktop
<Vjetar> dodobas: možda je faktor 10 na fakturi bezobrazan, ali recimo kad pomnožiš sa pi, zamisle se treba li im to
<dodobas> Vjetar: moras nedje pocet s pregovorima ... ako misli zavrsiti na pi faktoru ... :)
<Vlado9A> Dobro jutro :)
<jelly> Vjetar: pojma, nisam previse izbirljiv.  koristim sto god xfce ili kde ili unity imaju po defaultu
<ivoks> koja komedija u britaniji
<ivoks> dakle, sud je rekao da may ne moze sama donijeti odluku o pokretanju clanka 50.
<ivoks> ona se moze zaliti ustavnom sudu
<ivoks> i ako i taj veli isto
<ivoks> onda se moze zaliti sudu EU
<ivoks> koja. ironija. :)
<Vjetar> dodobas: uvijem moš bit tvrd pregovarač i držat se faktora pi od početka :p
<Vjetar> ivoks: may?
<jelly> UK primijerka
<Vjetar> a to
<Vjetar> to je bilo jučer, stare vijesti LOL
<Vjetar> razapeli mediji ideju da parlament odlučuje od člaknu 50
<Vjetar> jelly: jesi probuđit? :)
<ivoks> Vjetar: pa da
<ivoks> to je jedini nacin da se sprijeci izlazak
<ivoks> sto ce se desiti
<ivoks> raspisati ce izbore
<ivoks> may i njeni ce zagovarati ostanak u uniji
<Vjetar> ma to je sve Linux, dakle sex
<ivoks> druga opcija ce zagovarati izlazak
<ivoks> i tko dobije, tako ce i biti
<jelly> ne bas
<ivoks> to je jedini nacin da ostanu
<ivoks> a may zeli ostati
<Vjetar> ajmo probat pvt jelly nisam ni ja skroz :)
 * jelly ne daje besplatni tech support na pvt
<Vjetar> lol
<Vjetar> ne trebam support
<jelly> "koji wm je najbolji" je support :-)
<Vjetar> jelly: koji wm je tebi najbolji nije support :-)
<jelly> nije ni razlog za PM
<Vjetar> lol
<Vjetar> vidim da gataš, a ja nikak da pitam. Imaš manje krvi u kofeinu od mene očito :p
<Vjetar> jelly: bio bi zahvalan na URL-u ili receptima novijeg datuma za buildanje own distro iz Debiana
<jelly> pojma, definiraj tocno koje razlike trebas u odnosu na standardni installer, pa pitaj na #debian
<Vjetar> Lako za installer jelly 
<jelly> ak je samo razlicit set paketa, pogledaj preseed https://wiki.debian.org/DebianInstaller/Preseed
<Vjetar> e to
<jelly> to je funkcionalnost installera
<Vjetar> tnx
<Vjetar> Debian je ponešto napredovao od  Potatoa, vidim :)
<SilverSpace> vidim juzina kod Vjetar :)
<Vjetar> SilverSpace: navikavam se na D. po tko zna koji put.
<Vjetar> oh, premjer je udarao pečate i pisao potpise opet. u Kini LOL
<SilverSpace> bemti amere kaj su tak daleko da im je ponekad postarina i 10x skuplja od narucenog
<SilverSpace> http://elwoodleach.com/#/amplifier/
<SilverSpace> ides 
<SilverSpace> preljepo 
<Vjetar> http://www.njuskalo.hr/tablet-pc/sony-xperia-z4-10.1-tablet-keyb-combo-128-gb-microsdxc-case-cover-oglas-20792992
<Vjetar> http://www.njuskalo.hr/graficke-kartice/danas-sutra-sapphire-radeon-r9-280-3gb-oglas-20792085
<Vjetar> http://www.njuskalo.hr/procesori/intel-core-i7-950-3.06-ghz-8-mb-cache-socket-lga1366-procesor-oglas-16489882
<Vjetar> http://www.njuskalo.hr/maticne-ploce/danas-sutra-asus-p6x58d-premium-6x4gb-ram-xeon-ili-i7-950-oglas-20794336
<Vjetar> http://www.njuskalo.hr/ssd-disk/samsung-sam-850-pro-512gb-2.5-inch-sata-iii-solid-state-drive-adapter-oglas-20793296
<Vjetar> http://www.njuskalo.hr/pc-kartice/logitech-wireless-performance-combo-mx800-oglas-20793360
<Vjetar> http://www.njuskalo.hr/mrezna-oprema/5-port-10-100mbps-desktop-switch-with-green-network-oglas-20793532
<Hrki> http://net.hr/danas/hrvatska/sokantni-podaci-izumiremo-u-hrvatskoj-prosle-godine-rodeno-najmanje-beba-u-povijesti-drzave/
<Hrki> dali ste sokirani i boli li vas uopce kurac za natalitet?
<SilverSpace> http://thumbs.picclick.com/00/s/MTAxMlgxNjAw/z/7E4AAOSwjVVV2Jpi/$/Penis-Chilli-Red-Hot-Peter-Pepper-Willy-Chillies-_57.jpg
<SilverSpace> Hrki: to je normalno mlada generacija iselila
<vileni> moj natalitet dolazi za 2 mjeseca, za ostali me nije briga :)
<ivoks> Kao dodatak programu zamjene Galaxy Note7 uređaja, u ponedjeljak, 31. listopada, bit će dostupno novo ažuriranje operativnog sustava za sve Galaxy Note7 uređaje. Ono će ograničiti punjenje baterije na 60 posto, kao dodatnu mjeru sigurnosti.
<ivoks> a svasta :)
<Vlado9A> fakat me nervira kada uz toliko izuzetno dobrih modela smartfona i/ili tableta, netko bas MORA imati najnoviji model
<Vlado9A> *top model
<obrut> Vlado9A: ne znam zasto se sekiras oko toga, nije dobro za zdravlje :)
<Vlado9A> istina :)
<obrut> ne znam kak prezivis onda kad vidis ekipu koja ceka danima u redu za novi iphone :)
<obrut> sto je je, ja bi rado doso s bacacem plamena i napravio wooooosh, al jebiga, nije bas zakonito :)
<Vlado9A> sreca pa izbjegavam takva mjesta :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> ni manje ni vise nego bacac plamena :)
<obrut> pa da ih gledam kako trčidu i vrište dok gore :)
<obrut> SilverSpace: jes kad slušo McIntosh audio opremu ?
<SilverSpace>  McIntosh ? ne
<SilverSpace> obrut: pa to dosta dobro izgleda svida mi se gromafon
<obrut> fora im izgleda oprema, puno kosta, bas me zanima kako zvuci :)
<SilverSpace> vidim onaj lik iz pakraca ima 
<obrut> ima u Zg ducan gdje bi se to dalo i poslusat
<obrut> http://rotaryaudio.com/
<SilverSpace> http://www.robertoshop.hr/zastupstva/default1.asp?catid=1&subID=38
<obrut> to je u biti isti vlasnik ak se ne varam
<SilverSpace> vrbik
<obrut> vrijeme za gledanje nekog filma...
<SilverSpace> sonus art moj frend drzi 
<SilverSpace> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/f2/5e/71/f25e719230a3a67e962bb3f468640724.jpg
<SilverSpace> uh kaj je ovaj brz
<SilverSpace> samo kaj taj ne moze sa mjesta krenut :)
<Vlado9A> pali se na guranje :D
<Mmike> obrut, zakaj docker a ne lxc/lxd?
 * Mmike se rjesio amisovog rutera, linksysa, sharkonovog onog dreka za diskove te svih adaptera napajanja. I jos jedan adapter extra koji mislim da je od zvucnika koje sam bacio jer sam mislio da nemam adapter :)
<Mmike> i sad na stolu imam samo ONT, mikrotik i dlink  (gigabitni switching hub)
<Mmike> http://www.speedtest.net/result/5775050318.png
<vileni> Mmike: mogao si staviti i sliku stola prije/poslije :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: opa i ti vise nemas zica
<SilverSpace> ja sve sakrio pod stol
#ubuntu-hr 2016-11-06
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa, sam nest malo
<Mmike> imam bezzicnu tastaturu i bezzicnog misa
<SilverSpace> jutro
<chaky|work> e
<SilverSpace> Magnus ERX480
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: svako jutro
<SilverSpace> :)
<Vlado9A> idem kao za probu nešto, skinuti jedan ISS ultra HD video, kao to će biti par sto MB ... a kad ono 1.8GB :)
<Vlado9A> http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/ap161105.html
<obrut> Vlado9A: dobro su to sfejkali... ljudi jos uvijek misle da je zemlja okrugla...
<Vlado9A> zivio obrut bar 100 godina \o/ :)
<Vlado9A> bas me zanima kaj misle oni kaj u danasnje vrijeme govore da je Zemlja ravna ploca, gdje se ta ploca nalazi? U svemiru ili gdje? :D
<obrut> mene zanima koliki je postotak tih flat-earthera zajebanata, a koliko ih zbilja vjeruje u to
<obrut> prije koji mjesec sam naletio na neke domace clanke o tome, reko wtf
<Vlado9A> hehe :)
<Vlado9A> odoh u todorićevu kuhinju kupit' bejkd čiken... bbl... stay well all ;)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to trazis http://www.instar-informatika.hr/roline-hdd-montazni-adapter-za-525-u-35/16.01.3028/product/
<Mmike> SilverSpace, yup, to trazim - danas ;) 
<Mmike> obrut, imas ti mozda?
<Mmike> ti bi mogao imat, ti volis hardver :D
<obrut> Mmike: ufff, cak bi se mozda i naslo, al trebao bi prokopat po barem 2 ormara i par kutija
<obrut> sto mi u ovom trenu nije zgodno jer je zena vec ionako raspizdjena
<Mmike> obrut, aaaa, jesu ti ormani nekud blizo, ili? :D
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> ok :D
<Mmike> nofrx then
<Mmike> mislim, takitak cu sutra kupit, al' sam eager da imam to danas :D
<SilverSpace> o da
<QokZoPSeoQclh> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EsJLNGVJ7E & https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/15893, http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-election-foundation-idUSKBN12Z2SL & https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/3774 (ctrl+f qatar) - please don't let these be buried
<datase> YouTube: MARINA ABRAMOVIC    SPIRIT COOKING - 0:09:55 - 716950 views - 609 likes / 2372 dislikes
<Vlado9A> a vote for hillary is a vote for a world war 3 ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9nt9xMNniY
<datase> YouTube: A Vote For Hillary is a Vote For World War 3 - 0:02:06 - 238057 views - 15234 likes / 581 dislikes
<Mmike> Jel' treba tko Sharkoonov stolni diskoustekac/
<Mmike> moze 3.5 i 2.5 diskove (SATA), ima e-sata konektor na sebi, kao i usb
<Mmike> uz to ima i card reader + 2 USBja
<Vjetar> večer
<Vjetar> Skroz mi je promakla ova nova serija na HTV1
<Vjetar> Neloše
<vileni> Mmike: http://i.imgur.com/Rkxr8Zi.jpg
<Mmike> lol
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=roSKvLbrUek
<datase> YouTube: MAKERbuino - a DIY game console - 0:02:29 - 256 views - 6 likes / 0 dislikes
<SilverSpace> bemti kisu
#ubuntu-hr 2017-10-30
<ivoks> jelly: ponedjeljak then
<Mmike> Zdravo!
<BotaniCar> Jutro, momcine ! 
<BotaniCar> E, vidim da se nekaj spominju mandarine, di ko kaj, kak ? 
<BotaniCar> jelly: ako nije kasno, ja se zabiljezih.ž
<pav> jutar
<jelly> BotaniCar: gotovo je, vec su tu i ne bude vise
<jelly> BotaniCar: mozes dobit utjesnu kilicu
<vileni> jelly: moze onda danas u 18? :)
<jelly> vileni: Mmike ivoks hboTabTab danas 18h mandarine, ista meta isto odstojanje?
<jelly> mandarine su u ofisu pa se parkajte po garicgradskoj
<vileni> kao da je problem prenijeti 20ak kila :)
<ivoks> jelly: malo cu kasniti, radim do 18h, a u 19h imam sastanak
<jelly> np
<jelly> trebao sam na pogreb sutra, ali je premjesten u cetvrtak :-\
<BotaniCar> *gasp*
<jelly> vec sam oguglao, to je treci ove godine
<BotaniCar> jelly: nema nikaj utjesno u kili, stalno ih dobijam i neutjesan sam ( dobijam kile, jel ) :)
<BotaniCar> nene, zacudilo me odgadjanje 
<jelly> :-)
<jelly> mozda radit vjezbe trbusnih misica?
<ivoks> Mmike: ne znam
<ivoks> Mmike: iphone je dosta dobar
<ivoks> ne bi rekao ni bolji ni losiji od androida
<ivoks> samo drugaciji
<ivoks> android mi dodje kao gentoo, a iphone kao ubuntu
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ja sam otkrio nesto prije 2-3 tjedna
<ivoks> po pitanju kila
<ivoks> i poceo sam to primijenjivati; u dva tjedna sam dosao sa 117kg na 112kg
<ivoks> a bez neke zrtve
<ivoks> dapace; jedem ko zivotinja :D
<jelly> kolega uredno skinuo oko 10ak sa metodom "jednom dnevno obrok, ostalo samo čajevi i voda"
<ivoks> upravo to
<ivoks> to i ja radim
<ivoks> samo jedem dva puta
<ivoks> to se zove intermittent fasting
<jelly> trebalo mu je par tjedana da se navikne
<ivoks> tako i meni
<ivoks> dva tjedna da zaboravim na dorucak
<ivoks> jucer sam pojeo komad svinjetine, komad patke i ribu; sve to s mlincima
<ivoks> nakon toga 2 komada torte
<jelly> tako nesto i on
<ivoks> ono, nicega se ne odrices
<ivoks> samo dorucka
<ivoks> jedes masno
<jelly> ubije se za rucak, i jos moramo u slaticarnu poslije otic :-)
<ivoks> i moras imati bar 14h razmaka (idealno 16) izmedju obroka
<ivoks> funkcionira ko urica
<ivoks> i kaj je najbolje, zdravije je nego jesti vise puta po malo
<ivoks> jos ako uz to vjezbas (dizes utege) pf... trbuh ti se smajnjuje na ocigled
<jelly> ali moras paziti jer jetra hoce stradati navodno
<ivoks> ovisi s koje pocetne pozicije ides
<ivoks> ako ti je jetra masna, samo ces isusiti mast
<ivoks> jetra nece stradati od 1-2 obroka dnevno jer smo se tako hranili dok debil kelogg nije izmislio zitarice ujutro koje su trebale sprijeciti masturbaciju
<ivoks> http://mentalfloss.com/article/32042/corn-flakes-were-invented-part-anti-masturbation-crusade
<jelly> amerikanci su pun kufer stvari uveli iz debilnih razloga
<ivoks> no shit
<ivoks> oni izmisle X
<ivoks> X potrga Y
<ivoks> onda izmisle Z da popravi Y
<ivoks> i tako non-stop
<ivoks> nikad ne rjesavaju uzrok problema, nikad ne rijese X
<ivoks> samo patchaju
<jelly> ukljucujuci kriminalizaciju trave da sjebu crnce, kriminalizaciju posjedovanja iz istog razloga, i sad se cude da imaju sustav sa inherentnim rasizmom kojeg nitko (bijeli) nije svjestan
<BotaniCar> ivoks: hvala! Nisam se htio hvaliti, ali tom metodom sam se vec spustio ispod 100kg, no ima perioda kad se kile ipak vrate - sad sam u jednom , pa rantam :)
<vileni> uf, novi skype za linuxe
<vileni> isti je kao mobilni
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/crna-kronika/foto-krs-i-lom-na-frekventnom-zagrebackom-krizanju-jureci-automobil-zakacio-rubnik-preletio-zivicu-i-zabio-se-u-zadnji-dio-tramvaja/6699318/
<ivoks> nigdje rijeci citroen
<ivoks> a da je bio audi/bmw/mercedes, naslov bi bio 'Manijankalni Audi/BMW/Mercedes razbio tramvaj'
<Mmike> skype se zeli upgradeirat sa verzije 5 na verziju 8
<Mmike> jel' da mu dam?
<Mmike> vileni, heh :)
<Mmike> ivoks, zato kaj nije kreten bio za volanom, nego nesposobni cica kojem bas voznja neide 
<Mmike> da je audi/bmw bio u igri vjerojatno bi i mrtvih bilo :)
<Mmike> btw, nije citroen nego pezo
<Mmike> ivoks, nego! I? :D
<BotaniCar> Vozac bi prezivio, all that car vendor cares for :)
<vileni> Mmike: a neznam, los i onaj prije i ovaj
<vileni> mislim da je ovaj manje los
<ivoks> Mmike: i, kaj?
<ivoks> iphone?
<Mmike> yup
<ivoks> pa napisao sam
<ivoks> 10:59 < ivoks> Mmike: iphone je dosta dobar
<ivoks> 10:59 < ivoks> ne bi rekao ni bolji ni losiji od androida
<ivoks> 10:59 < ivoks> samo drugaciji
<ivoks> 11:00 < ivoks> android mi dodje kao gentoo, a iphone kao ubuntu
<ivoks> gentoo mi je bio zakon kad sam imao 25 godina
<ivoks> sad nemam vremena za to :)
<ivoks> sto je bolje: bluetooth sa sluskama radi kako treba (vise sluske ne moram rebootat), notifikacije su mi preglednije, cak mi se i vise svidja widget sustav, kamera je nemjerljivo bolja
<ivoks> sto je losije: integracija medju aplikacijama nije tako dobra kao na androidu, sto je posljedica applovog pristupa, ali nije nista strasno
<ivoks> sto me iritira: whatsapp
<ivoks> whatsapp ne daje mogucnost kopiranja poruka s androida na iphone i obratno
<ivoks> telegram to odradi super
<ivoks> zaista mi se svidja
<ivoks> trebao sam prije skociti
<ivoks> nisam jos probao spojiti iphone na racunalo
<ivoks> nije ni da sam to radio s androidom, ali mogao bi pogledati
<ivoks> i ono sto mi se ne svidja: radje bi da ima usb-c nego ovo sto ima
<Mmike> ak uspijes povezat iphone i ubuntu, javi
<Mmike> na artfulu je radilo do pred 3-4 tjedna
<Mmike> i onda je prestalo
<Mmike> jer se libnekidrek apdejto
<Mmike> notifikacije imam disejblane na iphoneu jer nemaju smisla :) onak, bezsvrsihodne su ;)
<Mmike> btw, koje sluske imas?
<Mmike> meni bt na iphoneu radi ok (al' mi je ok radio i na androidu) - ono di ne radi je ubuntu :) na xenialu uopce ne radi a na artfulu radi, recimo... :) u biti radi, ak znas trik :) 
<Mmike> al' na iphoenu mi se cesto sluske nece spojit ak ne kliknem bas na ajfonu 'spoji se'
<Mmike> tj, radi ak su sluske bile zadnji drek koji je spojen na ajfon, al' ne radi ak sam recimo spojio headset u autu poslije
<Mmike> btw, spominjes 'widget sustav'
<Mmike> kakav widget sustav? iphone nema widgete
<Mmike> osim ak ne mislis na onaj 'ekran skroz lijevo' - meni to totalno bezveze i skoro nikad tam ne odem
<Mmike> btw, skuzio sam da ak povuces ekran prema dolje (dok si u home screenovima), ali ne od vrha, onda dobijes 'search' s time da ti je fokus odmah u search polju pa mosh odmah tipkat
<Mmike> ak povuces s vrha dobijes to isto al' ti focus nije u search polju neg moras kliknut jos jednom u search :D
<ivoks> sluske su http://www.bowers-wilkins.com/Shop/Outlet/products/P7-Wireless-New.html
<ivoks> moram ih rebootat ako na androidu iskljucim bluetooth prije nego li na sluskama
<vileni> za 400$ bi mi se morale spojiti i na satelit, kamoli ne na android
<Mmike> ivoks, brijem da je to mozda ona bed sa sluskama? :D
<Mmike> ivoks, ja imam 4-5 logitech drekova i Boseove QC-35, i rade ok
<Mmike> ivoks, btw, ova brada te cini jos debljim :) 
<vileni> Mmike: jesi koristio one mpow uopce?
<Mmike> vileni, jesam, na bajsu, al' nisu mi bas neke - nisam ih proboa s iphonetom na androidu su ok radile
<vileni> meni su popucale 
<Mmike> nisam ih koristio bas :D
<vileni> a ja sam nonstop, po 40-120min dnevno
<ivoks> Mmike: ciniti i biti su dvije razlicite stvari ;)
<vileni> prosjek oko 60 recimo
<Mmike> ivoks, to sam pristojno rekao da si 'jak' jos uvijek :)
<vileni> i sad hocu nesto slicno, da ima ~10h rada
<ivoks> pa jesam
<ivoks> 112kg
<Mmike> vileni, imam dva para, ak osh tam di jedne
<ivoks> ali misica :D
<Mmike> ujebemti
<Mmike> hahaha
<Mmike> ja imam 111kg
<ivoks> ja sam bio na 117 prije 15 dana
<Mmike> cudno mi je to, dosao iz svedske, mislio sam da sam bar 5 kila natukao
<Mmike> a nisam
<vileni> ja sam na 102 :)
<ivoks> cilj mi je doci na 100 do Bozica
<ivoks> i uci u 2018. sa ispod 100
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> nisam na 100. bio od 30. godine
<jelly> iss
<Mmike> jelly, kaj s mandarinama, dodjem do tebe po njih, ili kak?
<ivoks> Mmike: ajde dodji i ti danas
<Mmike> ivoks, kad di?
<ivoks> ja sam mislio prakticki nakon sastanka krenuti
<Mmike> nemrem, imam jos 2 sastanka nakon, mogu u 18 krenut
<ivoks> pa u 18h cu i ja krenuti
<Mmike> pa sam u 18:20 recimo u mirazetu
<ivoks> ali u 19h imam drugi sastanak negdje na zapadu
<Mmike> u Mirageu, jelde?
<Mmike> moram i u Links po memorije za laptop
<vileni> i ja moram u links
<vileni> ali neznam po sta jos
<vileni> jelly: ti ces biti na poslu do 18?
<hbogner> joj, moram i ja po mandarine
<vileni> hbogner: evo kreni, taman stignes
<hbogner> taman nest petljam po serveru pa bi trebao zavrsit
<Mmike> KDE je ocaj, od kad je 5.11 izaso, kwin se rusi k'o mutav
<hbogner> jelly, jel moze za vikend mandarine, ?
<hbogner> neznam hoc li prije stici odjuriti za zg
<Mmike> hbogner, vikend ti je jucer bio :D
<hbogner> Mmike, :P
<hbogner> ovaj vikend sam bio na jugu u planinama
<hbogner> ili medju planinama
<jelly> hbogner: uh, ok, onda cu tvoje odnieti doma na balkon na hladno
<jelly> vileni: da
<hbogner> jelly, jos javim ak cu sutra poslovno za zg
<vileni> jelly: ja cu probati stati tamo negdje pokraj ulaza pa mozemo sve u moj auto utrpati
<vileni> ako stane :)
<jelly> vileni: odlicno, onda naplati prijevoz majku i ivoksu 
<jelly> prijevoz prijeko pjuta je li
<vileni> na parking kod trznice :)
<jelly> a hbognerovo mozemo do stana
<jelly> ma jok, parking ispred miragea
<jelly> nakon 1800 je poluprazno kad ode HERA doma
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> sta je moj auto odradio ovaj vikend
<ivoks> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/22814312_10214655107351840_2295358804509807947_n.jpg?oh=ed1ca1e8545939c5085ea63765099edc&oe=5A77DEF4
<vileni> ja si kupujem nesto kao espace sljedece
<vileni> uopce me ne zanima ako je overprovisioning
<ivoks> to je 160kg maslina :)
<ivoks> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/22815051_10214655107311839_9144618301836444816_n.jpg?oh=08b2c1f24840333ae429ad020f4596d7&oe=5A7ACDDB
<ivoks> a ovdje je drugih 160kg :)
<vileni> kao da ih svercate nekamo :)
<ivoks> jelly: di onda? Mirage?
<ivoks> ja bi sad krenuo
<ivoks> Mmike: u mirageu u 18:20?
<Mmike> ivoks, ja cu okasnit malo, imam neki izdrk tu, sam da poslozim
<Mmike> ivoks, krenem za 15ak minuta
<Mmike> jelly, ja cu doc! :D
<ivoks> e jebga sad...
<Mmike> pa do 18 radim, bogara mu :)
<ivoks> necemo se vidjeti, jer u 19h imam sastanak
<Mmike> ivoks, pa kaj ces doc i otic u 5 minuta? dodjem do 18:35 ja
<hbogner> jelly, ja se javim sutr akd planiram za zg
<ivoks> ok, ja mogu ostati do 18:45 max
<hbogner> sad odoh doma
<Mmike> ivoks, krecem
<jelly> hbo: oh well.
<jelly> neka, mandarine & friends ga cekaju na balkonu na ladnom
<sillyslux> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dUb5T7DU-Q
<datase> ^ YouTube :: MOTOBOT Meets The Doctor (Valentino Rossi) :: Duration: 03:54 :: Views: 962,150 uploaded by ヤマハ発動機公式チャンネル :: 4,082 likes :: 157 dislikes :: 0 favorites
#ubuntu-hr 2017-10-31
<BartiDuu> koji je dobar ultrabook za ubuntu al da drži baterija
<BotaniCar> Koji je alat za analizu diska brzi od "du" ? 
<hbogner> to i mog kolegu zanima, kako brze saznati zauzece foldera
<BotaniCar> Zbog njega i pitam, zakaj vise ne dolazi tu ? 
<vileni> jelly: imas url na mandarine? moram obracunati kolegi koliko mi para duguje :)
<hbogner> vileni, topic?
<hbogner> https://goo.gl/k7cMyh
<vileni> a ne vidim topic
<vileni> thx :)
<pav> jutar
<pav> te tri slatke riječi... http://bit.ly/2zTSux2
<pav> jel, Mmike ;-)
<Mmike> ok su mandarine!
<Mmike> jeo jucer :)
<Mmike> nisam jos smokve probo
<Mmike> pav, zdravo
<pav> bok Mmike 
<hbogner> https://9gag.com/gag/aADZn0R ha ha ha, it's not a bug :D
<pav> :)
<vileni> Mmike: dodjes u burgerbar danas? :)
<jelly> hbogner: marndarine cekaju na ladnom
<hbogner> jelly, super, hvala
<jelly> hbogner: mene nema u zg cca srijeda-subota
<hbogner> ok
<jelly> Mmike: updateaj topic, s/17.04/17.10/
<jelly> https://lwn.net/Articles/736893/ Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) released
<jelly> The Ubuntu 17.10 release is out. "Under the hood, there have been updates to many core packages, including a new 4.13-based kernel, glibc 2.26, gcc 7.2, and much more. Ubuntu Desktop has had a major overhaul, with the switch from Unity as our default desktop to GNOME3 and gnome-shell.
<BotaniCar> nemam mjesta na disku za apgrejd :)
<jelly> ni nakon apt-get clean?
<pav> Cvrčak kresne bogomoljku pa kaže:
<pav> - Bilo je fantastično, znam da ćeš me pojesti, ali vrijedilo je.
<pav> -Ne brini srce, to rade samo ženke.
<jelly> > Oh, and they moved window controls to the right
<pav> BotaniCar: kaj to upgrejdaš ? ssd od 60GB? :-)
<BotaniCar> pav: to je k'o i stan, moze on bit mali i s 200 kvadrata :)
<pav> ha, kad sma ubio debian particij na SSDu, naglo sam dobio prostora za windows :-D
<BotaniCar> :) 
<pav> BotaniCar: nije baš k'o i stan. Tu fazorom razoriš jedno 100 kvadrata, i odmah ima mjesta :D
<BotaniCar> mili, danas si destruktivan, svidja mi se to :)
<pav> hahaha
<pav> pazi da se ne zaljubiš :-P
<pav> kak ne bi bio destruktivan BotaniCar, smišljam najbolji /čitaj najjeftiniji/ način za pretakanje nekih novaca online
<BotaniCar> heh, dost' ovisi o tome kakve novce pretvaras u kakve :)
<BotaniCar> Kaj si smislil ? 
<pav> treba mi 15 $ na računu koji ne prihvaća ni paypal ni skrill
<pav> prihvaća bitcoin
<pav> ali toga nemam u zalihi
<BotaniCar> hjoj
<BotaniCar> e, kak placas seedboxove, da ih se nemre trejsat nazad na tebe ? 
<pav> račun s kojeg mogu kupit bitcoin preko skrilla traži da kupim min 30 € bitcoina 
<pav> što mi je previše :-D
<pav> BotaniCar: seedboxove prvo moraju otkrit da bi ih išli trejsat
<BotaniCar> posteno
<pav> EKV: "dobro sam se sakrio..." :-D
<pav> wb jelly-home 
<pav> BotaniCar: a kupovat bitcoin preko paypala je (prema mojim iskstvima) gubitak, samo takav
<pav> BotaniCar: seedboxevi su na legalnom provideru, dobro maskirani
<pav> IP konekcija nije dokaz ni za Å¡ta.
<BotaniCar> https://techcrunch.com/2017/10/26/saudi-arabia-robot-citizen-sophia/ 
<nicols> zijev!
<BotaniCar> "Unpacking ubuntu-docs" mi je zaklalo stroj :) mozda mi uspije upgrade, jos malo : )
<BotaniCar> Samo da znate da sam dobio diplomicu da sam big data strucnjak :) Nakon 2 dana seminara :)
<Mmike> big data, wooo
<Mmike> pa ja jedem 2put dnevno isto
<Mmike> dorucak i rucak, ne veceram
<Mmike> sam kaj jedem sranja a:)
<Mmike> moram , jel
<Mmike> brb
<BotaniCar> ja doruckujem i veceram, u duhu drzanja tog razmaka izmedju obroka. 
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> vrijeme je za peticiju
<ivoks> zabranimo Tesla automobile na hrvatskim cestama
<ivoks> debili su stavili paljenje brisaca na ekran
<Mmike> paljenje brisaca?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> https://forums.tesla.com/forum/forums/it-true-windscreen-wiper-control-console
<CrazyLemon> to ima samo model 3
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/mind-guest-blog/the-fat-fueled-brain-unnatural-or-advantageous/?wt.mc=SA_Facebook-Share
<Mmike> ivoks jesi ti ovo sad na FBu shareao ^^ ?
<Mmike> spotrgo mi se KDE pa mi se srusilo sve :D
<ivoks> Mmike: ne sad, jucer
<Mmike> ack
<Mmike> btw, ja sam jednom nakon cca 4-5 tjedana keto-prehrane (extra-low-carb) isao dat krv jer reasons
<ivoks> danas sam otplivao vise nego ikad otkako sam prestao se profesionalno baviti plivanjem
<Mmike> veli mi doktorica da ne zna kad je zadnji put vidla tak dobru krvu sliku u osobe koja je u 40tima skoro ;)
<Mmike> jedino, veli, aceton ti je van granica, al' to je normalno, s obzirom na dijetu
<ivoks> Mmike: pa da... u tome i je stvar
<ivoks> mast je dobra
<ivoks> odlicna cak
<Mmike> inace, ja sam od keto dijete pun kufer umoran i nemrem dan probavit bez bar jednog afternoon napa
<ivoks> IF nije keto dijeta, ali potice isto ponasanje tijela
<Mmike> i prva 3-4 dana kad krenes, dok se tijelo ne prebaci potpuno u ketozu, je malo naprono - imas osjecaj k'o da te opaka gripa hvata
<ivoks> radje radi IF nego keto dijetu
<Mmike> al' onda to prodje i osjecas se ok (osim sto sam ja stalno umornjikav, al' to cesti spavanci poprave)
<Mmike> pa ne vidim, iskreno, smisla sa IFom :) keto mi je super jer se fakat puno bolje osjecam, nisam nikad napuhan nit se osjecam prezdrano (osjecaj prezdranosti dodje od pretjerivanja s carbovima - rebrica i onda tona krumpira, recimo :D )
<Mmike> naime
<Mmike> ja jedem 2 obroka dnevno
<Mmike> i ne jedem nist izmedju
<Mmike> samo kaj jedem sranja najcesce
<ivoks> problem s keto dijetom je - je li to odrzivo
<ivoks> sa IFom jedes kaj hoces
<Mmike> ivoks, ja sam po 3 mjeseca znao bit bez problema
<ivoks> radi sto god tebi odgovara :)
<ivoks> ja sam za sad zadovoljan IFom
<Mmike> nevjerojanto je kak kile brzo idu dolje kad udjes u ketozu, pogotovo ak se sportiras nekak - ja sam bickilirao do posla i nazad (kad sam od stsare radio)
<Mmike> super,da
<Mmike> a kak jedes?
<Mmike> ja obicno dorckujem oko pol 9
<Mmike> i onda rucam oko 13-16, kako kad
<ivoks> jedem izmedju 12 i 20h
<Mmike> i ne veceram 
<Mmike> sto znaci da mi od zadnjeg do prvog obroga prodje oko 14-15 sati
<ivoks> od 20h do 12h ne jedem nis, popijem kavu i vodu
<ivoks> to je ok
<Mmike> al' ne odrazava se na kilazi nikak
<ivoks> 14h je minimum da udjes u ketozu
<Mmike> cek, al'
<Mmike> da bi usao u keteozu moras i rekreaciju neku
<ivoks> to ubrzava, da
<Mmike> jer meni kad predjem na keto dijetu treba 3-4 dana da udjem u ketozu
<ivoks> ne nuzno
<Mmike> a smanjim UH maksimalno, unesem ispod 15g dnevno
<ivoks> ketoza je stanje tijela kada ti tijelo potrosi glukozu
<jelly-home> kaj je UH
<Mmike> pa da, i velim, to traje par dana
<Mmike> jelly-home, ugljikohidrati
<ivoks> ne
<jelly-home> aha, carbs
<jelly-home> bedast
<Mmike> ja tocno osjetim kad udjem u ketozu jer mi pocne zadah smrditi po acetonu
<ivoks> ako se nazderes UHa za veceru, trebat ce ti 20h, da
<Mmike> i pisalina mi je acetonasta
<Mmike> ivoks, nene, to kad prestanem UH jest
<Mmike> znaci, odlucim danas - nema vise UH
<ivoks> ali ako jedes normalno, za 16h si u ketozi
<ivoks> tj, za 14
<Mmike> i u ketozi sam tek za 2-3 dana
<Mmike> ma nema sanse... bar ja ne odem u ketozu
<jelly-home> ivoks: ili to ovisi 
<ivoks> nemas toliko glukoze u sebi
<Mmike> ivoks, a jel' osjetis aceton u zadahu?
<ivoks> jelly-home: sto?
<ivoks> pa da
<jelly-home> mozda je kod mmajka rezerva glukoze negdje u drugoj jetri :-)
<Mmike> " The fastest way to get into ketosis is to exercise on an empty stomach, restrict your carbohydrate intake to 20g or less per day, and be vigilant with your water intake."
<Mmike> https://www.ruled.me/ketogenic-diet-faq/#how_long
<ivoks> to ja i radim
<Mmike> tu veli lik da treba od 2-7 dana za uc u ketozu
<jelly-home> kaj je vigilant
<ivoks> doduse, ne pazim na kolicinu unosa
<ivoks> jelly-home: zustro
<Mmike> stovise! ak pojedes UH preko 30-40 g u danu, izasao si iz ketoze
<jelly-home> vigilant with your water intake
<Mmike> i onda opet treba 2-3 dana da udjes
<ivoks> Mmike: iz ketoze izadjes sa 1kcalom
<ivoks> jer ti inzulin skoci
<ivoks> i blokira ketone
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> i osjecas se za nist :)
<ivoks> cijela poanta je da umjesto glukoze, koju potrosis, pocnes koristiti energiju iz sala
<ivoks> za to se ili ubijes od treniranja
<Mmike> svaki put poklkenkem s keto dijetom kad je neka festa obiteljska, i onda pojedem, tipa, pola krumpira cijelog
<Mmike> i aj bok ketoza :)
<ivoks> ili ne unosis UH
<ivoks> ili postis
<ivoks> a ako radis sve troje, skidas 2-3kg na tjedan
<Mmike> ivoks, btw, znas peuca, jeld?
<ivoks> da
<jelly-home> Mmike: onda pojedi jos 3 jaja umjesto kumpira?
<Mmike> ivoks, on je bio na onom otoku nekom davno
<Mmike> jelly-home, ne, pricam kak se osjecam kad pojedem UH nakon sto sam dugo bio u ketozi
<Mmike> ivoks, i on veli da je skuzio tamo da kad si gladan si samo - gladan
<Mmike> nesh umret od toga
<jelly-home> da
<Mmike> 2 dana je bed, jer si zivcan i to
<ivoks> pa da
<Mmike> nakon toga se naviknes
<ivoks> to je IF
<ivoks> ja sam se naviknuo zivjeti na 1500kcal dnevno
<Mmike> on kad se vratio s tog otoka lik je bio pol covjeka
<Mmike> a nije bio zgoljav
<Mmike> meni je s tom keto dijetom bilo super sto ne moras brojat kalorije
<ivoks> meni sada ide 2+kg tjedno
<Mmike> nit sam znao koliko sam ih unio
<ivoks> i ne vjerujem kak ide
<Mmike> dok god ne jedes UH
<ivoks> ljudi oko mene me pitaju koji k
<ivoks> Mmike: ja ne brojim nis
<ivoks> Mmike: ja sam samo pratio, bas da vidim koliko je to
<ivoks> i skuzio da za dorucak potamanim 1000kcal
<Mmike> ivoks, a kaj pojedes za dorucak?
<ivoks> a sad umjesto 1000kcal u sebe, odem u teretanu i izbacim 800-1000kcal u sat, sat i pol
<ivoks> ne jedem nista
<ivoks> prvi obrok je oko 12, sad vec oko 13
<Mmike> nije isto pojest 1k kcal UHa ili 1kcal proteina
<ivoks> danas sam prvi put jedo u 14h
<ivoks> i nisam bio gladan
<ivoks> i nisam mogao ni zavrsiti rucak
<ivoks> zeludac se stisnuo :)
<Mmike> ja isto nisam gladan, tj, nije mi bed ne jest - al' ne gubim kile
<Mmike> iako 2 obroka jedem
<Mmike> zato kaj se najedem - sranja :)
<Mmike> pretpostavljam
<Mmike> nisam nikad razmisljao o tome
<ivoks> probaj IF
<Mmike> ivoks, pa to radim sad
<ivoks> ja sam svasta probao
<Mmike> velim, zadnji obrok mi je oko 16-17 sati
<Mmike> kako koji dan
<Mmike> i nakon tog ne jedem do dorucka
<ivoks> ok
<Mmike> ok, sad u svedskoj to nisam jer reasons, al' inace tak zivim
<Mmike> ono sto mi je cudno je da sam OSJECAO da sam se udebljao u svecdkoj
<Mmike> ono, sise mi bubre :)
<Mmike> dodjem doma, stanem na vagu, 111 kg
<ivoks> nizi tlak je gore :D
<Mmike> koliko sam imao kad sam otisao
<ivoks> ja sad imam 111
<ivoks> a prije 18 dana 117
<Mmike> meni je 'guba' sa ketoom da kad se ubacim u ketozu u tipa 5 dana skinem 7-8 kila :)
<Mmike> voda izadje van :)
<Mmike> onda nakon toga ide sporije
<ivoks> moras vodu nadoknaditi
<ivoks> gle, sto god radi
<ivoks> meni radi IF
<ivoks> nakon godina testiranja gluposti
<ivoks> sad ni ne trcim vise
<Mmike> ivoks, jedino ovo da udjes u ketozu za pol dana mi je malo cudno
<Mmike> sad citam bas naokolo i svi vele 3-5 dana
<Mmike> cak i IF blogovi
<Mmike> mosh uc u ketozu ako si hard-core sportas, pa imas jebacke treninge
<ivoks> ketoza je nedostatak glukoze
<ivoks> tocka
<Mmike> ili si marinac ili tak nesto
<ivoks> kako god dodjes do toga
<ivoks> pa provedem 70-80 minuta u teretani ujutro
<ivoks> prvi sam na vratim u 6 ujutro :)
<Mmike> a pa to je druga stvar :)
<ivoks> velim, moras izbaciti glukozu
<Mmike> nejedenje + hard/core trening
<Mmike> da, bez treninga ti treba par dana da udjes u ketozu
<Mmike> al' nesmijes konzumirat UH
<ivoks> i onda dodjes u ured i mast se sama topi :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ja sam ocekivao kako cu dobiti na masi
<ivoks> jer ono, misici umjesto masti, dodje kilaza
<ivoks> tako mi je uvijek bilo dok sam jeo 'normalno'
<ivoks> medjutim...
<ivoks> ovo fakat radi
<ivoks> misici zamjenjuju salo, a opet gubim masu
<Mmike> ak ne jedes proteina
<Mmike> misici ti se ne mijenjaju
<Mmike> al' gubis salo
<Mmike> ak si u ketozi
<ivoks> jedem proteine
<ivoks> danas sam tunu smazao :)
<Mmike> ramstek/biftek je odlican za keto-dijetu :)
<ivoks> jedem sve
<ivoks> uopce ne pazim kaj jedem
<ivoks> jer to je neodrzivo
<Mmike> btw
<Mmike> krivo je rec da nema glukoze
<Mmike> ima
<Mmike> samo kaj ista nastane od ketona 
<Mmike> "Meanwhile, blood glucose remains physiologically normal due to glucose derived from certain amino acids and the breakdown of fatty acids – voila, low blood sugar avoided!"
<ivoks> details
<Mmike> important ones
<ivoks> ma da
<ivoks> poanta je da crpim energiju iz skladista
<ivoks> a ne onu koju sam netom unio
<Mmike> zato mi je cudno da mosh uc u ketozu sam tak - moras OPAKO radit da potrosis zalihe glukoze u tijelu pa da jetra skuzi da mora prec na trganje fatty acidsa
<Mmike> ili prestanes jest UH i bez 'muke' udjes u ketozu - nije bas bez muke, velim, 2-3 dana traje prilagodba i zna bit naporno
<Mmike> ivoks, al' ti normalno UH jedes,right?
<ivoks> ja mislim da su stvari puno jednostavnije
<ivoks> jedem sve normalno (treci put velim)
<Mmike> i svaki dan si cuku vremena u teretani?
<ivoks> evo, u nedjelju sam pojeo; komad patke, komad svinjetine, jednu oradu, mlince i dva komada beze torte
<ivoks> pon, sri i pet teretana sat, do sat i pol
<Mmike> tu su jedino mlinci UH, nemam pojma kaj je 'beze' torta :)
<ivoks> uto i cet je plivanje
<Mmike> da, to je fini trening - da nema toga IF ti nebi radio
<Mmike> oh
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> yea, to je proper workout
<ivoks> https://www.coolinarika.com/tag/beze-torta/
<ivoks> iliti https://www.coolinarika.com/recept/733159/
<ivoks> npr
<Mmike> kolicina UH koju si unio tu tijekom dana je oko 40-60g, ovisi koliko si mlinaca pojeo 
<Mmike> ugl je ispod 100g
<Mmike> i uz taj trening koji imas brijem da bi bio u ketozi povremeno i bez IFa
<Mmike> hm, mozda i nebi
<Mmike> al' brijem da je uz nacin prehrane (IF) kljucno to da se rekreiras svakodnevno
<Mmike> sto je, rekao bih, prejebeno :)
<Mmike> ivoks, nemoj sam k'o svaki put do sad - odustat :D
<ivoks> nema razloga
<ivoks> jer ovo je odrzivo
<ivoks> gust mi je
<ivoks> trcanje mi nije bilo gust
<ivoks> nejedenje kolaca mi nije bilo gust
<ivoks> prosle godine sam dva mjeseca isao u teretanu
<ivoks> sa 116kg sam jedva dosao na 113kg
<ivoks> i lik mi je rekao 'dobro, sad vjezbas, ali moras poraditi i na prehrani'
<ivoks> mislim da sad imam dobitnu kombinaciju
<Mmike> super kul
<ivoks> Mmike: jedino...
<ivoks> dorucak kao takav... ja preskacem dorucak
<ivoks> znam da je to tesko
<ivoks> ali
<ivoks> mislim da je dorucak izmisljotina
<ivoks> mislim da ljudima to nije potrebno
<Mmike> a, ne znam
<sillyslux> e a ja ono u maslinama, cijeli dan
<Mmike> ja jedem dorucak jer mi lakse
<Mmike> ne jest veceru
<Mmike> iako!
<Mmike> s obzirom da nemam zucnu kesicu ja bih u biti trebao imati 5-6-7 manjih obroka dnevno
<ivoks> preskakanje vecere vec utjece i na socijalni aspekt
<Mmike> jer mi stalno zuc curi u zeludac i onda nije dobro da mi je zeludac prazan
<Mmike> ivoks, to je istina!
<Mmike> ovo sa socijalnim aspektom
<Mmike> nikad se ne dogovoris s ekipom 'e, ajmo na dorucak' ;D
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> i ovaj vikend sam bio sa svojima na muteru
<ivoks> u branju
<ivoks> i gledao sam ih kako jedu prsut za dorucak
<ivoks> to. si. ja. nikad. ne. bi. dozvolio. prije.
<ivoks> a sad mogu komotno to ispratiti
<ivoks> dosao je trenutak da se vratim na 80-90kg :)
<ivoks> sto nije bilo od srednje skole
<Mmike> kaj fali prsutu za dorucak? :)
<ivoks> nis
<ivoks> to i velim
<Mmike> bed je hrpa kruha i onda palacinke s nutelom :)
<ivoks> ja bi se prije mjesec dana ubio u njemu
<ivoks> ali sad ga preskacem, jer preskacem dorucak
<Mmike> KDE NEon nema ssh-agent greeter
<Mmike> neg moram na ruke ssh-add
<Mmike> pa jebemti :D
<ivoks> danas plivam
<ivoks> i sve nesto 100m otplivam za 1:43-1:49
<ivoks> ono, ocaj
<ivoks> nakon 1000m, 100m otplivam za 1:40
<ivoks> 1400-1500 otplivam 1:32
<ivoks> 1500m u 45 minuta nisam otplivao uh... od one kazne
<ivoks> kada nisam dosao na trening ujutro, nego samo navecer
<ivoks> pa sam dobio 20x400 za otplivati
<ivoks> 3 sata mi je trebalo :)
<Mmike> frend
<Mmike> tj, kum moj
<Mmike> lik je pred godinu i pol zabrijao na plivanje
<Mmike> nesh muke s curom ovo ono i lik krenuo na bazen
<Mmike> nist posebno
<Mmike> veli da je u pocetku umro nakon 20 minuta
<Mmike> sad je 45 minuta u bazenu, rijetko kad vise
<Mmike> veli da mu je kilometar i pol picka-dim za otplivat
<Mmike> inace, lik jede k'o svinja
<Mmike> svega
<Mmike> i stalno
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> poceo je kad je poceo plivat jer je nakon 2mjeseca skinuo jedno 6 kila
<Mmike> inace je mrsav i to
<ivoks> ja dok sam igrao vaterpolo, uh
<ivoks> jeo sam, to ne bi vjerovao
<ivoks> kad sam prestao, natukao sam 15kg u par mjeseci
<ivoks> plivanje je vrlo naporno
<ivoks> ja bi dosao doma u ponoc, nakon treninga
<ivoks> otvorio frizider i, je.. me pas, pojeo cijelu jednu policu
<ivoks> bar 2000kcal bi zgromio u pol sata
<ivoks> toliko si krepan da spavas u tramvaju
<pav> večer
<ivoks> Mmike: nije 1,5km tesko otplivati ako plivas cesto
<ivoks> Mmike: al meni je ovo 4. odlazak nakon uh, skoro godinu dana
<Mmike> ivoks, on je svaki dan u bazenu, tj, 4 dana pliva, jedan dan lauze
<Mmike> pauze
<ivoks> i tijelo mu je sad aerodinamicno :)
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' igrao s tobom sinsisa djurdjevic?
<Mmike> ivoks, pa je, onak, lik fakat jebeno izgleda
<ivoks> koje je godiste?
<Mmike> mislim, velim, on nikad nije bio debel
<Mmike> neg onak srtkljast
<ivoks> kad si vidio debelog plivaca :)
<Mmike> a sad se radisrio u ramenima :D
<ivoks> to je nemoguce
<Mmike> neznam koje je godiste djurdjevic
<Mmike> on mene zna s vaterpola a ja se njega ne sjecam
<Mmike> znam ga s irca :)
<ivoks> isss, moram porez platit
<Mmike> neznam mu nick, doduse, vise
<ivoks> a jeb... ti
<ivoks> nisam si prebacio banking na novi telefon
<ivoks> a u tri pm
<pav> ivoks: i sutra je praznik :)
<ivoks> to je drzavni problem, ne moj :)
<pav> :)
<pav> ali je dan kamata
<ivoks> imam doma one token kartice
<ivoks> pa cu si poslozit sve opet
<ivoks> vrijeme je da odem doma
<ivoks> u uredu sam cijeli dan
<Mmike> kurac
<Mmike> pa sutra se ne radi
<Mmike> ivoks, u cetvratk onda, bute mogli? Laptopeki, i nagovorim te na krug na parkingu? :D
<ivoks> ne bus vozio moj auto :D
<ivoks> nisi mondea, a kamoli ovo :D
<ivoks> al mozes doci vidjeti laptop
<Mmike> :P
<Mmike> javim se u cetvrtak, imam sastanak do cca podne pa onda mogu
<ivoks> Mmike: ja plivam od podne do 2
<ivoks> tak da... :)
<ivoks> plivam i rucam
<Mmike> da, mislim da ti ovo s prehranom ne utjece tak puno k'o sto utjece to sto si fizicki aktivan 
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> well
<Mmike> jesu mirka i kenny tamo? :D
<jelly> s obzirom da je 6 popodne i dan prije praznika, nadam se da nisu
<ivoks> Mmike: si znao za ovo
<ivoks> http://mentalfloss.com/article/32042/corn-flakes-were-invented-part-anti-masturbation-crusade
<Mmike> kaj?
<Mmike> kaj?! :D
<Mmike> o srca ti
<ivoks> eee
<ivoks> sad znas :)
<ivoks> 'zitne pahuljice' su zdrava koliko i 'jedi cesto, jedi malo'
<ivoks> groblje i jedno i drugo
<Mmike> nisam nikad brijao da su cornflakesi zdravi
<Mmike> pogotovo kad ih natrpas secerom :)
<Mmike> mizli su druga stvar
<Mmike> al' to mi nikad nije bilo fino
<Mmike> nego, ja sam jednom izgubio 40 kila u malo vise od pol godine -imao sam zucni kamen i nisam nit mogao jest jer me od svega bolilo
<Mmike> pa sam bio na 'prisilnoj' dijeti
<ivoks> pa pa
<Mmike> jer sam imao par stvari koje nisam jeo
<ivoks> praznik pocinje sad
<Mmike> al' sam jeo cokolina - tone ;)
<Mmike> i svejedno izgubio kile
<jelly> cokolino su grozno losi ugljikohidrati :-)
<jelly> meni se negdje oko 30-te pocelo spavati nakon zdjelice *lina (osim rizolina) i prestao sam ga jesti
<Mmike> ja nisam nikad tih bedova imao
<Mmike> meni se generalno nakon previse UHa spava
<jelly> ako bi pojeo porciju koja bi mi prije bila normalna, samo bi se zrusio na kauc
<Mmike> glikogenski sok ili kako vec se to zove
<Mmike> jelly, pa da, previse bi pojeo
<Mmike> ja bih prije znao otic u srbina, recimo, i pojest ruzu, gravce na tavce, malo krumpira pecenih i 2 lepinje s kajmakom
<jelly> da, ali nikad izmjeriti problema sa secerom u krvi
<Mmike> i umro bi
<Mmike> sad pojedem ruzu i pol i par ustipaka i salatu
<Mmike> ne pojedem UHa nista
<jelly> to je fino i nisu samo carbsi
<Mmike> i nema spavanja
<Mmike> moj problem je sto se ne krecem
<Mmike> nimalo
<jelly> mi namjerno idemo svaki dan dalje na rucak pjesice, 10 minuta sim 15 tam
<jelly> pjesice do serverske, ak nema opreme za ugradit
<Mmike> jelly, da, tak se i ja tjesim
<Mmike> al' to je sve pimpek
<Mmike> ovo kaj ivoks radi nije pimpek
<jelly> a gle bolje pol sata nego nis
<Mmike> ok, on je malo hard-core zabrazdio, a'l ok
<Mmike> trebao bi pol sata dnevno hodati u komadu
<jelly> bar kile ne idu gore, ak vec ne idu ni dole
<Mmike> jer onda srce nesto ovo ono bla, ak je 10+10+10 minuta onda slaba korist
<Mmike> jelly, idemo na badminton? TI i ja? :D
<Mmike> al' necmeo nikom rec da smo otisli :D :D
<jelly> ja bi radije goodminton
<jelly> sad se u odjelu dogovara umjesto mjesecne pive, otic na mjesecni badminton pa onda na pivu
<jelly> negdi kod velesajma
<Mmike> pda
<Mmike> to
<pav> Mmike: ovo s pol sata dnevno je zapravo točno, kad si u režimu dijete
<pav> i to ne mora biti Bog zna kakav napor, već je dovoljno da se oznojiš malo, kao mjerilo
<pav> /as heard on Rebro, endokrinologija/
<SilverSpace> vece
<SilverSpace> jel tko ovo probao? https://real-debrid.com/
<jelly> ne kuzim kaj bi to trebalo raditi
<jelly> CDN?
<pav> SilverSpace: nekako sumLJam u davatelja usluga koji nema dobro prevedene stranice na hrvatski jezik
<pav> pa mu još usred hrvatskih uleti banner na engleskom
<pav> http://prntscr.com/h4icsh
<SilverSpace> pav: cini mi se da i nije prevedeno vjerojatno automatika google
<pav> SilverSpace: kako to da su onda ostali banneri prevedeni na hrvatski?
<jelly> automatski? :-)
<jelly> prijevod koji ima š i ž ali nema č, ć ni đ je... do not click
<pav> :)
<pav> exactly!
<jelly> problem će biti kad poprave amaterske greške, pa umjesto 5% počne 50% ljudi pušiti foru
<pav> ha, samo najjači opstaju, oduvijek
<vileni> jelly: jel tvoj odjel zaposljava nekog? :)
#ubuntu-hr 2017-11-01
<SilverSpace> dan
<nicols> zijev!
<SilverSpace> bas
#ubuntu-hr 2017-11-02
<ivoks> Mmike: sve je stvar prioriteta
<ivoks> Mmike: moj odlazak na plivanje utorkom i cetvrtkom znaci da me canonical nece dobiti na telefon u tom periodu od 2h
<ivoks> i nema sastanaka u to vrijeme
<ivoks> nema posla koji se mora obaviti, itd
<deiks> Pozz junaci :)
<Mmike> ivoks, nemrem danas, neku virozu sam pobro, ili neki drek pa bolje da vas ne zarazujem sve atmo
<Mmike> (bar mislim da je viroza, vidli bumo popodne)
<hbogner> Mmike, evo jos nedan :D
<hbogner> *jesan
<hbogner> *jedan
<Mmike> sruljim ti srcavicu
<Mmike> izgleda da nisam bolestan, samo neispavan :)
<Mmike> nemam temperaturu nit nist
<ivoks> Mmike: svejedno, nemoj dolazis
<ivoks> dolazit
<ivoks> da ne zarazis kenny08, a on ima malu decu doma
<Mmike> :) kaj ti mislis da ja nemam decu? :D
<Mmike> al' nisam bolestan
<Mmike> i necu dolazit, ne stignem sad vise
<Mmike> sutra oko 11-podne, al' javim se prije
<kenny08> Mmike, samo nemoj zaboraviti dofurati neku dobru pivu :P
<Mmike> kenny08, opla :)
<Mmike> kenny08, tamono/svjetlo? :)
<kenny08> Svijedno ;)
<Mmike> :)ok :)
<Mmike> na tvoju odgovornost! :D
<ivoks> Mmike: veli mirka 
<ivoks> "valjda ce i meni nesto donijeti, ja se nadam"
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> draga mirka :)
<ivoks> neko voce joj donesi
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> ivoks, moze :)
<mirka> kakvo voce???
<ivoks> NAR!
<Mmike> mirka, zdravo fino voce!
<mirka> hahaha, ne ne
<mirka> pivica je sasvim u redu :D
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ack
<Mmike> javim se ujutro prije neg dodjem
<Mmike> odo po dete sad
<mirka> vidimo se ;)
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> u drugom kvartalu 2017. tesla je uprihodio 2,7 milijardi
<ivoks> i izgubio 200 milijona
<ivoks> u drugom kvartalu 2018. tesla je uprihodio 3 milijardi
<ivoks> i izgubio 670 milijona
<ivoks> pardon, prosle godine je izgubio 400 milijona
<ivoks> meni se cini kako njima gubici rastu brze nego zarada
<ivoks> kako da te cijeli svijet vidi i prica o tebi, a da i dalje sacuvas svoju privatnost:
<ivoks> https://sbly-web-prod-shareably.netdna-ssl.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/31072123/plumber1.jpg
<ivoks> pa
<ivoks> vrijeme je da ja kupim nesto bitcoina
<ivoks> pa da vidimo sto ce se desiti
<sillyslux> https://twitter.com/venkvis/status/886067978139193345
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> Mmike: koji ti wallet koristis?
<Mmike> ivoks, na ajfonu?
<Mmike> ivoks,  ne koristim. Koristio sam vrlo kratko onaj defaultni za boarding passove, al' taj je ocajan (za boarding passove)
<Mmike> pa sad imam app in the air
<Mmike> nakon sto sam morao pisati appleu da mi popravi tu aplikaciju jer se nije htjela instalirati :)
#ubuntu-hr 2017-11-03
<pav> jutar
<ivoks> Mmike: bitcoin wallet
<Mmike> ivoks, a
<Mmike> onaj neki
<Mmike> koji s ubuntuom dodje
<Mmike> tj, iz ppaa nekog
<Mmike> kenny08, mirka, ivoks: mogu u 11 bit kod vas, jer u 11:30 imam neki rucak koji moram, ili mogu u 13 bit kod vas, nakon rucka?
<pav> jel netko zainterisran za Radeon RX 550 pod garancijom do 07.2020 ?
<ivoks> Mmike: ja odlazim iz ureda u 11.20
<Mmike> ivoks, sto kaze puk?
<ivoks> puka se nista ne pita
<ivoks> :)
<mirka> cccc, Mmike mi smo uvijek tu :D
<Mmike> pa jel' bi pivo prije rucka ili poslije rucka? :D
<Mmike> mirka, ^^
<ivoks> Mmike: zakaj ti opce dolazis?
<ivoks> ako znamo zakaj dolazis, onda znamo i kad bi bilo najbolje da dodjes
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj se ti mjesas, tebe i tak nece bit tam, ti moras na rekreaciju ;)
<Mmike> dolazim vidjet laptope
<Mmike> i auto, ak ces bit tam
<Mmike> a i mirku!
<Mmike> a i popit pivo s kennyjem :D
<kenny08> Mmike, dodi kad ti pase :) Mi smo tu do 16h 
<Mmike> kenny08, ack, dodjem onda nakon rucka, oko 13
<kenny08> Ok :)
<ivoks> necete moci pricati tad
<ivoks> jer imam sastanke
<ivoks> al mogu ja otici i u drugu sobu, pa se vi druzite
<ivoks> al onda neces vidjeti laptop :D
<Mmike> ivoks, to be fair, zanima me x270
<Mmike> ovo sve drugo je ekstra plus :D
<ivoks> eto, onda ti ja ne trebam
<Mmike> pa nije da mi ne trebas
<Mmike> al' necu sad navaljivat! :D
<ivoks> facebook se urusio
<ivoks> skup sa whatsappom i instagramom
<Mmike> na mobitelu?
<Mmike> e, prijavio sam pred cca 3 tjedna da mi je plinara krivo ocitala brojilo
<Mmike> poslao mail, poslao fotke
<Mmike> 2 dana kasnije dodje mail 'sorry, nasa greska, saljemo ispravan racun'
<Mmike> poslali isti cca 10 dana kasnije
<Mmike> sve 5
<Mmike> prosli tjedan dosao cica iz plinare ocitat brojilo, ok
<Mmike> jucer dosao cica drugi ocitat brojlio
<Mmike> sad su dosla - trojica!
<Mmike> :)
<jelly-home> da se dogovore
<hbogner> Mmike, jesi se ti vratio u RH? kad ce moj povray??????
<Mmike> jesam
<Mmike> bude
<Mmike> previse je toga, nekako se izgubio smisao ;)
<hbogner> :P
<hbogner> stalno si trazio povray da vrtimo i sad kad stvarno vrtimo onda ti je previse :P
<bartiduu> pitanje: slazem skriptu koja ce mi slati auto mail svaki 3 i 10 u mjesecu...sve sljaka kada sam na wifiju
<bartiduu> ali kada idem na "smart"client koji je VPN preko njemacke ne radi
<bartiduu> ocito to ima veze sa VPN-on 
<bartiduu> ili?
<hbogner> ili ima veze preko koga saljes mail ;)
<bartiduu> kako to mislis
<jelly-home> bartiduu, na koj inacin skripta salje mail?  Koji je odlazni smtp server podesen?
<bartiduu> outlook smtp
<bartiduu> afk na 30 min
<jelly-home> bartiduu, onda ako mozes odgovori preciznije na oba pitanja za 30 min
<Mmike> jelly-home, http://jebo.me/pas/1
<Mmike> pbzip2 je brzi i bolje kompresira od pigza :D
<Mmike> probao sam i lrzip na manjem datasetu, jedno 20 megi je bolji od pbzipa
<Mmike> dataset je taki da ima puno sampleova i prva kolona u CSVu je timestamp
<Mmike> a imam oko 10-20 sampleova u sekundi, pa se milisekundasti dio cesto mijenja, pa lrzip nemre puno
<jelly-home> pbzip2 je ok ak imas viska coreova koje ne rade nista
<pav> Mmike: rar 5 ftw
<Mmike> jelly-home, ovo je 56core masina,
<Mmike> pav, nema multithread
<jelly-home> huh, irc mi radi preko vpn-a a ssh stane, kao da imam MTU issue
<ivoks> da, zvuci tako
<ivoks> ssh je dosta osjetljiv na mtu
<SilverSpace> dan
<pav> Mmike: a što je prioritet? brzina ili % sažimanja ?
<Mmike> pav, nist
<Mmike> sam primjecujem
<Mmike> pgzip je oko 4-5 puta brzi od pbzipa inace
<Mmike> i oko duplo vece arhive radi
<Mmike> a lrzip je oko 10 puta sporiji, al' i oko 20 puta manju arhivu napravi
<Mmike> pgdump od cca 17GB skompresira u 200 megi :D
<pav> Mmike: jesi li probao PeaZip?
<Mmike> mario@BUNTOR ~> apt-cache search peazip
<Mmike> mario@BUNTOR ~> 
<Mmike> ne postoji to za moj kompjuktor
<pav> http://www.peazip.org/
<pav> možda fali pravi repo
<pav> LGPL v3
<vileni> Mmike: opet ces kasniti? :)
<pav> haha
<jelly-home> u zagrebu mi je radio, cudi me da je u daruvaru drukciji mtu :-)  Smanjio rucno na 1024 i sad prolazi
<jelly-home> tko zna kaj tele2 izvodi ili kaj oneplus firmware izvodi nakon sto 3+ dana stoji ukljucen hotspot
<jelly-home> kak uopce vidit mtu na adnrodiordu
<jelly-home> lrzip je super za arhiviranje logova i slicnih visoko-redundantnih stvari
<pav> baš tako jelly-home, tko zna. Mene lociralo sa švedskim IPom maloprije na data kartici od tele2
<bartiduu> jelly-home: standardna mail python skripta, odlazni mail je smtp.office365.com 
<bartiduu> https://www.tutorialspoint.com/python3/python_sending_email.htm
<jelly-home> bartiduu, ne znam kaj je "standardna mail python skripta" ali ako koristis smtp auth i port 587 trebalo biti raditi od bilo kud
<hbogner> pav, pa kad je tele2 Å¡vedski :D
<jelly-home> i speedtest app isto misli da je ip od Telie umjesto Tele2
<bartiduu> jelly-home: da ima smtp login ako to mislis pod smtp auth
<pav> ma lako za speedtest. Moj moneylaundring service mi je rekao da se spajam iz druge države i tražio extra auth :D
<jelly> isti kufer
<pav> zapravo da.
<pav> bartiduu: mojih 10 centi je da M$ ne želi prihvatiti mail sa tog IP rangea iz DE
<pav> bez obzira na auth
<pav> bartiduu: jel dođe uopće do auth dijela kad si spojen preko "smart clienta"
<pav> ili odlapi "ćamio ćekajući.."
<bartiduu> pav: sada čami ko kreten
<bartiduu> prije error 
<pav> o wait
<bartiduu> je....smart klient
<pav> Å¡to je s otvorenim portovima na tom "smart klientu"?
<pav> tj vpn-u
<bartiduu> pojma nemam
<pav> aha
<pav> dakle ili VPN ne propušta smtp port ili mS odbije IP range
<pav> nešto od toga dvoje 
<bartiduu> ja mislim ovo prvo
<pav> može biti i ovo drugo
<pav> meni se *bitno* smanjila količina spama na nekim adresama koje sam preselio na M$ servise
<pav> opće ne dođu do inboxa ni do spam foldera
<pav> to je davno poznata stvar kod M$a.
<pav> uglavnom bartiduu za probu stavi smtp od gmaila da vidiš jel to
<bartiduu> pametno
<pav> tnx ;)
<bartiduu> ako ne drugacije onda cu staviti skriptu na rpi pa ga sakrit u office i neka to salje preko wifi-ja hahahahahahha
<pav> :)
<pav> brb reboot
<jelly> al brb vec znaci "Brz ReBoot" 
<pav> shmrc
<pav> treba se riješiti starog hardvera, samo budi lažnu nadu
<SilverSpace> joj
<Mmike> vileni, https://youtu.be/BjZPvXKewFk
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Yamaha MOTOBOT 2 vs. Valentino Rossi :: Duration: 02:39 :: Views: 174,662 uploaded by Nieuwsmotor NL :: 1,123 likes :: 63 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Mmike> SilverSpace, eee
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa nema te k'o dobre pive u Skotskoj :)
<vileni> Mmike: vec sam 2 dana lijen otvoriti taj link i sad ga moram pogleadti
<vileni> mislim, nema sanse da kompjuter pobijedi jednog od najboljih vozaca svih vremena jos
<vileni> to moze kad su konkurencija klauni iz grand toura kao u slucaju audija
<Mmike> vileni, nemre, da
<Mmike> danas :)
<Mmike> al' vrlo brze bude mogo : )
<Mmike> stovise, ovo gore je onak
<Mmike> rossi je napravio 1.24 vrijeme, a motobot 1.55
<vileni> Mmike: a to je kao kasparov i deep blue nekad
<Mmike> pa, slicno, da
<vileni> doslo do tocke gdje nema vise smisla
<vileni> ali voznja motora, neznam, puno ce trebati za to
<vileni> prije ce nauciti formulu voziti :P
<Mmike> ma jok
<Mmike> formulu zna vec
<Mmike> glupo je :)
<Mmike> naime, da vozac ne sjedi u formuli ista bi mogla ici puno brze
<Mmike> pogotovo kroz zavoje
<vileni> na motoru je utjecaj vozaca puno veci zbog promjena centra gravitacije
<ivoks> morat ce taj robot jos puno spinata jesti
<vileni> kad uspije ovako nesto nek se javi :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WY0zJrk5ZnQ
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Best Save Marc Marquez || MALAYSIA 2017 🇲🇾 :: Duration: 00:52 :: Views: 57,329 uploaded by eko pri :: 0 likes :: 0 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Mmike> vileni, pa bude
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> treba jos malo vremena, al' nije to nist sad neznam kaj :D
<vileni> pa trebat ce dosta vremena nadam se
<vileni> jer strah me robota koji funkcionira na toj razini :)
<ivoks> robot se nece dovesti u tu situaciju
<vileni> u koju?
<ivoks> da se mora cupat
<ivoks> a i ako se dovede, nece ga boljeti dok ce se cupati
<vileni> da, ali nece biti ni brz onda
<vileni> ne vidim kako ce voziti na limitu ako mu sve ovisi o ucenju uvjeta na stazi, koji se mijenjaju iz kruga u krug
<jelly> upravo sam imao najcudniji crash na laptopu, ekran je bio bijeli sum (osim sto je bio sareni), tipkovnica i sysrq otkazali
<jelly> izgledalo ko da je screensaver
<jelly> ili virus iz filmova/serija
#ubuntu-hr 2017-11-04
<SilverSpace> yah
<SilverSpace> jebemti windoze i njihov update
<SilverSpace> sjebo mi ubuntu 
<SilverSpace> i sad imam grub rescue
<SilverSpace> i to nije problem popravio bi ali mi ne vidi particiju /
<SilverSpace> samo /home
<SilverSpace> vidi
<SilverSpace> fakat je obrisao / particiju 
<SilverSpace> jebo sliku svoju mladog majmuna
#ubuntu-hr 2017-11-05
<Mmike> jelly, jesi fotko? :D
<jelly> ne
<Mmike> https://specifications.freedesktop.org/basedir-spec/basedir-spec-latest.html
<Mmike> muka mi je cim glenartovo ime vidim
<Mmike> a mozda lik opce nije los lik
<Mmike> Jel' ima tko problema sa PDFovima generiranim na windozama koji imaju nasa slova?
<Mmike> knjogovodja kad mi salje sranja, nist ne vidim :)
<Mmike> nekad sam mogao u chrometu otvorit, pa bi radilo, ili na iphoenu
<Mmike> al' sad nit chrome nit iphone ne rade
<Mmike> ivoks,  si syncao iphone s ubuntuom?
<Mmike> ja cu si instalirat stari artful u virtualku i s njim, ne vidim drugi (jednostavni) nacin
<Mmike> https://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2017/10/plasmawayland-and-nvidia-2017-edition/
<Mmike> pih
#ubuntu-hr 2018-10-29
<jelly> IBM kupuje RH
<obrut> republiku hrvatsku !?! jeeee ! :)
<DomaMuffin> Kaj gugl oce od mene ? http://jebo.me/pas/9@raw
<DomaMuffin> Jutro momcine
<DomaMuffin> Nagodinu izlazi novi centos, 7ica EOL_a 2024, stignemo sve prebaciti na gentoo. 
<jelly> DomaMuffin: hoce te nes pitati a ne das mu
<jelly> or even worse, SPT=53 ti, ili netko iz tvoje mreze, ga nes vec pita a ignoriras odgovore?
<jelly> ak niko nije nista pitao, onda mozda imaju reflection attack sa fejkanim prometom, u sto sumnjam
<DomaMuffin> fakat, to je sekundarni DNS. Hjao, strah me upalit' nagios, Bo(n)g zna kaj je s primarnim. 
<obrut> pushnuti update aplikacije koja polomi postojecu bez da ista znas ne da nije fora, nego bi sad popricao s maintainerom toga
<obrut> updateo mi se thunderbird i kalendar mi nestao... i sad vidim da tako svima
<jelly> sa 52ESR na 60ESR?
<jelly> da
<DomaMuffin> *phew* nisam gledao timestamp, to sve iz pastea se desilo dok sam migriao primarni DNS. 
<hbogner> obrut, da, i ja popizdio az thunderbird kalenda
<SakiKnin> https://www.cnbc.com/2018/10/28/ibm-to-acquire-red-hat-in-deal-valued-at-34-billion.html?__source=sharebar|facebook&par=sharebar
<jelly> old! ;-)
 * jelly hides
<SakiKnin> nije, dobra je
<SakiKnin> jelly: stara kokak dobra juha
<SilverSpace> opet 
<dodobas> SFW: https://github.com/deeppomf/DeepCreamPy
<sillyslux> http://dalmatinskiportal.hr/vijesti/midas--u-dvije-godine-stvorili-smo-najveci-regionalni-digitalni-projekt--red-je-da-vam-kazemo-kako-nam-je-to-uspjelo/37304
<sillyslux> "Čekajte samo da vidite što ćemo napraviti u iduće dvije godine"
<sillyslux> :(
<jelly> uspjeli su staviti clickbait u URL!
<sillyslux> lol da
<Mmike> jel' midas ono sto imam blokirano?
<Mmike> svukud? :)
#ubuntu-hr 2018-10-30
<sillyslux> Mmike, kako si ih blokirao?
<Mmike> sillyslux, u /etc/hosts za te neke domene turio 127.0.0.1
<obrut> jelly: kad se otvaraju nove narudzbe za mandarine ? :)
<ivoks> ja ih vise necu
<ivoks> prefine su
<ivoks> ne znam koliko je ta jedna vreca, ali dvije sam unistio u 10ak dana
<jelly> obrut: ne znam jos, nadam se iduci tjedan, ali imam dvije vrece koje nitko nije pokupio a treba ih pojesti
<sillyslux> ja sam sebi midas-network.com upisa u ublock filter
<Mmike> znao sam
<Mmike> kad ja propustim, onda su odlicne
<Mmike> i sad kad narucim novu vrecu - te ce bit losije
<Mmike> jelly, daj meni jednu tu vrecu!!!
<Mmike> kol'ko nofac?
<Mmike> ht je super
<Mmike> fakat super
<Mmike> dok ne trebas sluzbu za korisnike
<jelly> Mmike: s obzirom da su stajale na relativno toplom, 30kn
<jelly> ili gablec :-)
<Mmike> jelly, to znaci moram danas/sutra po njih?
<Mmike> kad mozes? u firmi su ti ili doma?
<Mmike> ja: mozete li mi promijeniti admin password na ruteru (vas tehnicar ga je promijenio neki dan kad je bio tu a nije rekao koji je), ili moram resetirati ruter
<Mmike> on: (nakon 2 minute kopanja po necem) - znaci, zelite ssid password promijeniti?
<Mmike> ne, reko, ruter password
<Mmike> nakn par minuta veli mi lik da ak mi promijeni password za spajanje na internet da cu si morati taj password i u ruteru promijeniti, al' da moze to i on
<Mmike> reko, ne - trebam password od rutera
<Mmike> ono kad odem na 192.168.1.1
<Mmike> sad lik gleda sta je to
<Mmike> ht
<sillyslux> ht? a da nije neki vanjski call center?
<sillyslux> mozda ima neku tajnu sifru da te odma poveze s l2 supportom
<sillyslux> ili sklopis sluslicu, pa kad zovnes za par minuta, moza dobijes nekog drugog
<jelly> Mmike: u firmi
<jelly> i da, to znaci tocno to
<Mmike> jelly, onda mogu kroz polcuke/cuku proc i pokupit?
<jelly> Mmike: zvrcni prvo jer je 11:30 bas vrijeme za rucak
<jelly> Mmike: ako ces poslije 13 onda je ok
<Mmike> jelly, ok, javim :)
<Mmike> iza 13 vjerojatno
<Mmike> u gradu sam, kod stare sam morao nesh ovo ono, pa na putu doma mogu proc
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> jelly, kroz 15-20 minuta?
<jelly> riješeno 
<SilverSpace> https://youtu.be/opRMrEfAIiI?t=40
<datase> ^ YouTube :: What is Your Password? @ 00:40 :: Duration: 02:50 :: Views: 9,362,076 uploaded by Jimmy Kimmel Live :: 53,465 likes :: 2,094 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SilverSpace> learning python http://img0.joyreactor.cc/pics/post/full/it-%D1%8E%D0%BC%D0%BE%D1%80-4662564.jpeg
<jelly> !firmware images
<jelly> ECHAN
<SilverSpace> Disco Dingo
<jelly> oh wow, lik koji je surfao kod umaga je doplivao... do Trsta
<jelly> malo ga odvuklo
<jelly> i netko od gore pazi na njega, reklo bi se
<CrazyLemon> malo da :D
<hrvoje> išao po traperice :)
<jelly> preskočio celi CrazyLemonistan
<jelly> (ak se dobro sjećam odakle se javlja kolega)
<jelly> https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/9si6r9/postmortem_mri_disables_every_ios_device_in/
<datase> /r/sysadmin :: Post-mortem: MRI disables every iOS device in facility :: It's been a few weeks since our little incident discussed in my [original post](https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/9mk2o7/mri_disabled_every_ios_device_in_facility/). If you didn't see the original one or don't feel like reading through the... :: 7440 points (96%) :: 562 comments :: Posted yesterday by harritaco
<Mmike> jelly, thnx za mandarine!
<Mmike> skroz ok su
#ubuntu-hr 2018-10-31
<SweetMuffin> jelly, hoces reci da se nasi androidi ne bi ugasili ? 
<dodobas> canonical je premali da bi ga ibm kupio ...
<obrut> dodobas: kakvi sve ljudi rade za canonical, ne bi ih nikad kupio :)
<SweetMuffin> kek
<ivoks> umro iphone
<ivoks> canonical nema shareholdere, vec lika koji vjeruje u nesto
<ivoks> i samim time canonical ne bi prodao bilo kome
<ivoks> nije stvar velicine, jer bilo je ponuda; stvar je principa
<ivoks> ibm je nazadna firma
<ivoks> a redhat je u silaznoj putanji
<ivoks> IBM je RedHatova izlazna strategija
<ivoks> a ne obrnuto
<jelly> zanimljiva teorija
<ivoks> pa pogledaj dionice redhata
<ivoks> sa 170 na 115
<ivoks> i onda ih ovi kupe za 190
<ivoks> redhatov business model nestaje
<ivoks> IBM ima zdraviji biznis model od njih
<dodobas> obrut: a bas ... samo riffraff ... nitko ih nece kupiti ... :)
<dodobas> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/125546/how-to-run-vlc-player-in-root/199422#199422
<obrut> koji car :)
<hrvoje> hahaha, to je ono "ne bu mene nitko je*al u mojoj kuruzi" :D
<jelly> čuo sam za fakeroot ali za fakenotroot 
<jelly> kad mi tako nes treba imam negdje primjer koda za LD_LIBRARY wrapper inace nikad ne znam to napisati
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/10/mark-shuttleworth-thinks-ibm-buying-red-hat-is-good-news-for-ubuntu
<jelly> procitao i nisam siguran jel ta izjava vise schadenfreude ili iskrena
<jelly> vrijeme ce pokazati, niko sretniji od mene ako ce enterprajz proizvodi prelaziti na ubuntu lts umjesto RHEL
<SilverSpace> ma trol jedaj je taj mark
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> samo maalo
<SilverSpace> svw će to nestati kad jednog dana bestane struje 
<SilverSpace> izumrejet će bjelci garant jer u tim uvjetima mogu opstati samo afrička crna plemena
<obrut> mislim da ce i odredjene skupine zidova prezivjet :)
<dodobas> pa e, oni imaju built-in attachment, tj. toljagu, kojom love hranu ... 
<SilverSpace> obrut: viš na njih sam zaboravio :)
<obrut> i tak... svi zivi rade skraceno danas, moja zena je rekla da ce zbrisat ranije s posla, kao oko 16h :P to je kao ranije :P
<obrut> jel vidio tko kakve police (za knjige?) koje su u "dva" reda ? :) prednji red je u takvima obicno duplo uzi i moze klizat lijevo desno da se moze doci do knjiga u drugom redu
<jelly> wow, to zvuci super
<jelly> SilverSpace: moram prije toga naucit kuruzu sadit i popraviti svinjac kod bake i dede
<obrut> ovako nesto.. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zh1lwBpHKeY da ima kupit kod nas ?
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Sliding bookshelves :: Duration: 00:22 :: Views: 6,590 uploaded by Genesisdecor :: 28 likes :: 1 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<obrut> vidio sam na njuskalu da je neki lik prodavao, ta njegova je od neke slovenske firme, ali ju nemaju vise u ponudi
<jelly> to bi nam trebalo i u frimi za bakcup trake :-)
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7AblTjKTHk
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Du Hast (a cappella) - Viva Vox :: Duration: 04:05 :: Views: 2,659,171 uploaded by Viva Vox :: 26,657 likes :: 564 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> TIL: 23% streptokoka (u neimenovanom gradu/zupaniji) je otporno na azitromicin (sumamed)
<SilverSpace> kad ga gutaju ko bombone 
<hrvoje> to je bolje ne znat :) inače samo brineš
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/kevin_backhouse/status/1057352656560287746
#ubuntu-hr 2018-11-01
<jelly> CrazyLemon: kaj taj PC zrači helij van?
#ubuntu-hr 2018-11-02
<Mmike> ZYBBFA!
<hbogner> Mmike, opet si jeo ludih gljiva?
<Mmike> hbogner, oooo :)
<Mmike> hbogner, ipak nist od mene za vikend, lose ce vrijeme bit
<hbogner> Mmike, kakav vikend? kaj smo dogovarali? ja se nesjecam
<Mmike> hbogner, ma, trebao sam ovaj vikend u jasku pa reko da dodjem do KA da jedemo
<Mmike> pitao jucer jel' bi ti to pasalo
<Mmike> al nema smisla vise, jer, eto, ne idem 
<Mmike> :)
<hbogner> ja sam ovaj vikend sa zenom u zg, po grobljima
<Mmike> k
<dodobas> @hbogner: ostavljas ju na groblju ili se vracas s njom ?
<dodobas> mozda biras lokaciju gdje ces ju ostavit ... pa zato ides po grobljima, sta ja znam
<ivoks> Mmike: ti nisi isao u SLC?
<Mmike> ivoks, nop
<ivoks> kak to?
<Mmike> ivoks, 'new direcrtives'
<Mmike> hrpa nas nije isla
<Mmike> samo ameri (plus felipe, juzna amerika) spintaju
<ivoks> ajde super
<ivoks> i ed
<Mmike> isao ed, isao trent
<Mmike> kinezi/korejci i europa nisu isli
<ivoks> ajmo se prebaciti na sluzbeni kanal
<ivoks> tj, server :)
<dodobas> https://www.openstack.org/community/events/openstackdays :)
<dodobas> SilverStripe Framework requires a $databaseConfig defined.
<Mmike> ivoks, nema te na #croatia tamo :D
<ivoks> ima sad
<dodobas> ošlo ... jel se openstack.org vrti na openstacku ?
<jelly> dodobas: to su te oblačne tehnologije
<dodobas> jelly: a da, bilo je dosta magle jutros 
<ivoks> silverstripe :)
<hbogner> @dodobas, ha ha ha :D
<jelly> o lol
<jelly> počeo pisat cat /proc/sys/vm/happ<TAB><TAB> ... i neće kompletirat
<Mmike> glup internet se reconnecta u krivo vrijeme
<Mmike> ne kuzim zakaj moraju prekinut vezu svakih 24 sata
<Mmike> na mobilnom internetu kad sam to se ne desava
<jelly> <pabs> TIL this does not do what one might expect: mkdir foo ; ln -sf foo bar ; ln -sf foo bar ; ln -sf foo bar 
<jelly> Mmike: kod nas je updateano, sad se prekida... svakih 72 sata :-)
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> :)
<jelly> luxuz!
<sillyslux> koji je datum? 1.4.?
<sillyslux> https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/11/02/rhel_deprecates_kde/
<jelly> kaj je kde uopce postojao u rhelu?
<jelly> https://vid.pr0gramm.com/2018/11/02/5726c86242ce5af7.mp4 zastita na radu
<sillyslux> lol
<jelly> pa vidis da se stite ljudi
<jelly> sami sebe
<sillyslux> pa...
<sillyslux> mislim da sam osta bez rijeci
<sillyslux> indijanci bice...
<sillyslux> nego ko
#ubuntu-hr 2018-11-04
<SakiKnin> dobrvečer
<obrut> jelly ! :)
#ubuntu-hr 2019-10-28
<vileni> jelly: mandarine su sutra?
<jelly> vileni: jos ne znam, sutra ili prekostura ce doci
<vileni> ok, sutra bi bilo super posto sam ionako u tom dijelu grada :)
<Mmike> nove mandarine?
<Mmike> pa kaj radite vi s tim mandarinama :D
<jelly> == NOVE MANDARINE ==
<jelly> == STIŽU SJUTRA 29.10. ili PREKO SJUTRA 30.10. ==
<jelly> == također SUHE SMOKVE ==
<vileni> mi jucer zadnje dvije rijesili i razmisljali kad ce nove
<vileni> a i na posao bi uzeo paket
<jelly> hbogner je sinoć tek pokupio prve...
<Mmike> ja zaboravio uzet u ured
<Mmike> srecom mi je stan blize uredu nego jellyju njegov stan u odnosu na njegov ured :D
<Mmike> ivoks, jesi ti jos na intermittent non-eating rezimu?
<jelly> ili na intermittent non-irc rezimu
<BotaniCar> kak me glava jucer rasturala, gombam si zasto, onda skuzim da sam se farbe nadisao :)
<jelly> nista high, samo mamurluk?
<Mmike> jel' koristi tko livepatch?
<ivoks> Mmike: stao sam s time netkom prije rodjenja male, poceo netom prije nego sam dobio mononukleozu
<ivoks> tako da sad pocinjem opet, tj, poceo sam prije 2 tjedna
<ivoks> 4kg sam vec skinuo
<Mmike> ivoks, kad si bio na tome, koliko dugo si bio?
<Mmike> te, zakaj si stao kad se dete rodilo?
<ivoks> oko godinu dana
<Mmike> mislim, planski si stao, ili?
<ivoks> ne, tako se dogodilo
<ivoks> dijete mi je puno toga izbacilo iz takta
<Mmike> da, dete oce poremetit malo ritam :D
<ivoks> trebalo mi je malo da se opet polovim
<Mmike> meni trebalo 2 godine :D :D :D
<Mmike> ti si super :)
<Mmike> nego, osh doc na mandarine danas? da nosim telefon?
<ivoks> iako sam skoro vec pojeo one dvije vrece, nece mi trebati nove :D
<ivoks> imam gradiliste, dvije firme, radim za trecu; ne stignem na pivama visiti :D
<ivoks> i bebu od 8 mjeseci
<ivoks> koja je pocela stajati sama
<Mmike> ja ne kuzim kak itko koristi LXD u produkciji - pa iptables rulovi, pa systemd-networkd, pa sve to zajedno - UZAS. lxd ima smisla kad ti ga juju nainstalira na stroj i kad ne znas da opce postoji. Sve mimo toga je notorni uzas. Dodje mi da se na LXC vratim, tamo si bar znao sto di skriptiras i imalo je smisla :(
<Mmike> cuj sad, 'na pivama visiti', kao, visimo satima :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ovo ti je izgovor, dodji, popi pol pive, uzmi telefon :)
<ivoks> ja koristim lxd u produkciji
<ivoks> u cem je problem?
<ivoks> sve virtualke sam prebacio u lxd
<Mmike> ivoks, u tome sto je dokumentacija u kurcu, najvise. Stephane veli da zna i da jebiga :) 
<ivoks> sve super radi
<ivoks> citaj kod ;)
<Mmike> ivoks, di su ti hostani ti kontejneri?
<ivoks> na serverima
<Mmike> tj, jel' mosh koristititi bridged networking, ili moras NATat?
<Mmike> ma di na serverima, srca ti :)
<ivoks> bridge koristim
<ivoks> kakav NAT
<Mmike> pa nat
<ivoks> ako mi je produkcija gore, nema NAT-a
<Mmike> jer nemrem bridge
<Mmike> jer mi cloud provider neda bridge
<Mmike> nit jedan VPS to nece dat, ako je razuman
<ivoks> nisam dugo LXD slagao prek NATa
<Mmike> tj, ako ti da, bjezi s tog providera
<Mmike> ma nemas kaj nat slozit, LXD to napravi sam
<ivoks> na bridgu LXD ne radi nis s mrezom
<Mmike> lxd cak ima i proxy device koji mosh attachirat na kontejner (cijeli taj koncept s attachiranjem divajseva je UEBERMENSH komplicirat)
<Mmike> ivoks, pa radi, gura kroz mrezu nove mac adrese, sa kontejnera
<Mmike> a provider to filtrira, da nebi sranja netko radio
<ivoks> ne gura nis
<Mmike> tak da nemrem to koristit
<Mmike> a ne gura drek, kak mislis da radi? :)
<Mmike> svaki kontejner ti ima svoju mac adresu
<ivoks> MAC adrese se ne guraju
<ivoks> one postoje
<ivoks> njih paketi nadju
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> osim ako ti provider ne filtrira to na mrezi
<Mmike> kao sto radi linode, kao sto radi hetzner, kao sto radi hrpa njih
<ivoks> hetzner je to radio
<Mmike> (i ja bih to radio da sam provider, da se razumijemo)
<ivoks> no dobro, imam posla
<Mmike> daklem, nemas pojma :) mogao si to odmah rec, a ne 'LXD radi super'
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> pa lijepo sam ti rekao da koristim bridge; tu LXD ne radi nista
<ivoks> sve radi na principu jednostavnog L2
<Mmike> pa ja ti velim da to ne radi na normalnim vps providerima
<ivoks> bridge interface postavi systemd
<Mmike> jer filtriraju promet po macu
<ivoks> pa boli me kita za tvoj problem
<Mmike> i kad se novi mac pojavi na mrezi taj promet je blokiran
<ivoks> pitao si kako meni radi
<Mmike> ne, neg sam rekao da ne radi
<Mmike> ti si rekao da super radi :)
<ivoks> i radi super
<ivoks> tko ti kriv kaj ti provider ne da
<Mmike> a ne radi super, moras se izjebat, a dokumentacija ne postoji
<Mmike> nit jedan provider ti to ne da ako je normalan provider
<Mmike> no dobro
<Mmike> idi radi :)
<Mmike> ja idem na rucak
<Mmike> jelly, koji ssl checker ti koristis kad radis ssl check?
<ivoks> \o/
<ivoks> drzava vratila preplaceni porez na dohodak 2018
<ivoks> od inita
<ivoks> sad mogu unistiti pecat od inita :D
<jelly> Mmike: testssl.sh za interne i non-443 
<BotaniCar> Chromium koji dodje s 19.10 i whatsappov web se ne slazu bas. Whatsapp me gura na update stranicu chromea i veli mi da se izvolim azurirati :) Firefox to the rescue
<BotaniCar> Promijenio mi se i defaultni font u hexchatu ( mozda jos negdje ), na bolje
<Mmike> jelly, jel' ima neki git clone za to? :)
<jelly> skineš tarball sa sajta i odpakiraš
<jelly> nego... koji su ti noom.com!
<jelly> na rucku mi kolega spomenuo da Mmike ima novi zapis na lunkedinu
<Mmike> jelly, tko je koljega?
<Mmike> spijun nekvi!
<jelly> ne smijem ti rec :-D
<Mmike> sapni :)
<jelly> ako velim nece kupit mandarine
<ivoks> to je Mmike fulao
<ivoks> mislio je da je nomnom.com
<ivoks> a ono noom.com
<ivoks> slicno, a tako razlicito :D
 * Mmike ce sad pristojno sutjet :D
<jelly> reko, jel tamo radi ili im je klijent :-)
<jelly> Mmike: kljucno slovo je z
<Mmike> Zvonko Zvonkichevich Zvonac?
<Mmike> ivoks, znaci, telefon nista danas?
<Mmike> ak nista, onda necu nit ja u grad
 * Mmike se navikava na vscode, i opce nije tak los
<Mmike> eclipsa je bolja, al' i glomaznijai propizdim svaki put kad ju moram konfigurirati
<Mmike> vscode ootb radi ok a isto podrzava svu silu drekova
<Mmike> outline je malo jadniji, al' stasad :D
<jelly> ja sam se skroz iznenadio kako je vscode okej
<jelly> to smo koristili na tečaju za git
<jelly> smao treba nafukat debian da ima svoj build bez MSovog call home i sl
<ivoks> Mmike: nista
<ivoks> Mmike: sljedeci tjedan sam na godisnjem, pa mozemo onda
<Mmike> ivoks, ack, ak ja ne odem na more
<Mmike> vjerojatno necu jer je vrijeme drek
<Mmike> jelly, snap install :D
<Mmike> u biti je to primjer di mi je snap full ok
<Mmike> jer vscode svu silu 'pip install' instalira
<Mmike> i onda imam hrpu sranja na stroju koja mi se kosi s pythonom 
<Mmike> a kad je u snapu, nema prtljanja naokolo
<Mmike> dodusse, sranje je kaj nemrem otvorit nist van svog $HOME :)
<jelly> ja i dalje mislim da su snap više štete nego koristi dugoročno.  Ali za vendor-provided sranja su nužno zlo
<jelly> i da apsolutno nema razloga da se open sos pakira na taj način
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> danas open source softver ima svoje vendore
<ivoks> koji pruzaju support za taj softver
<ivoks> zamisli pruzati support za apache na ubuntuu, redhatu, debianu, archu, suseu...
<ivoks> jedini nacin da to radis za razumnu cijenu je da su na svim distribucijama isti apachei
<jelly> zamisli nemati apache u distri nego morati koristiti flatpak/snap/appimage od Apache Foundation 
<ivoks> pa mislim da apache foundation zna bolje kompajlirati apache nego li distra
<jelly> bez integracije, sa defaultnim putanjama, sa hrpom smeća u /etc/httpd
<ivoks> halo
<jelly> ivoks: apsolutno se ne slažem :-)
<ivoks> ja sam bio maintainer za baculu u ubuntuu
<ivoks> cak i za cups
<jelly> usporedi apache u EL, gdje je blizu upstream defaultima, i u Debianu
<ivoks> pa slazem se, debian to meni radi ljepse
<ivoks> ali to je sve navika
<ivoks> ali vidi i drugu perspektivu; onoga koji pise i podrzava taj apache
<ivoks> debian ti ne daje support za apache
<jelly> je, ali Debian donekle normalizira 20 razlicitih upstreamova za 20 razlicitih konvencija u nesto donekle suvislo
<ivoks> slazemo se
<ivoks> ali to i snapovi/flatpaci mogu
<jelly> da imam mašinu na kojoj je samo apache, ajd neka
<jelly> "mogu" vs "rade"
<ivoks> nije ni debian radio od pocetka
<ivoks> conf-enabled postoji tek od 2015/2016
<jelly> ali sites-enabled postoji od 2.0
<jelly> (apache 2.0, ne debian...)
<jelly> i a2{en,dis}site kuferi
<jelly> način na koji je debian riješio npr. in-place upgrade clamav konfe je super
<jelly> da dobiješ upstream defaulte, "evo ti novi default config file pa migriraj sam"
<jelly> zato debian nema hw support vrijedan spomena, ako ti to treba, moras RHEL, SuSE ili (vjerujem ;-) Ubuntu
<Mmike> https://www.facebook.com/9gag/videos/404289286924127/
<Mmike> meni super kak mi snapovi trilijarde gigabajda zauzmi
<Mmike> a jos mi vise super kak se automacki apgrejdaju :D
<Mmike> i kak nemres to disejblat :)
<Mmike> kak se zove ona kineska stranica za narucivanje sranja a nije dealextreme?
<Mmike> geeknesto?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ti bi mogo znat
<vrodic[m]> aliexpress?
<vrodic[m]> ja trošim flatpak
<Mmike> vrodic[m], ti nisi ubuntator :)
<Mmike> gearbest je site
<Mmike> i naso sam autic kaj sam trazio
<Mmike> 75 dolara je
<vrodic[m]> jesam
<Mmike> ja sam ga platio valjda 15 ili 25 jer je bila neka akcija
<Mmike> kak ti radi flatpak na ubuntuu?
<Mmike> mislim, ja nebi snap trosio al' neki softver (lxd) vise nemrem drugacije dobit
<Mmike> i onda eto vscode mi je skroz ok da je u snapu
<Mmike> mater, pun mi je ured smrdljivih martina
<vrodic[m]> Mmike: ok radi flatpak na ubuntuu. kakav autić?
<Mmike> vrodic[m], https://www.gearbest.com/rc-off-road-car/pp_3003671646914026.html?wid=2000001
<Mmike> ma i snap radi ok
<Mmike> sam kaj je konceptualno potrgan
<Mmike> a) auto upgrades, to mi je debilana samo takva. Ok za VSCode je ok, mozda. Za tmnationsforever je isto ok, mozda (iako je bas taj snap bio 2put potrgan jer su autoupdates usrali). Ali zamisli kad ti postsgres dodje kao snap. 
<vrodic[m]> da, flatpak/snap gledam kao desktop paketne managere. no recimo u slučaju debiana sam dosta sretan sa unattended-upgrades za obične deb pakete (pa i za postgres)
<Mmike> pogotovo kad ti ugasi postgres kad najmanje zelis da ti ga ugasi
<Mmike> za desktop stvari je snap ok - bed sa snapom je kaj imas sugavi $/snap direktorij di snapovi mogu pisat (ili su to popravili, pa sad snap vidi home cijeli)
<Mmike> recimo, ima silversearcher (popularni ag) - kao snap
<Mmike> i instaliras
<Mmike> i nadobudno zelis proc kroz /var/log :)
<Mmike> nemere
<DomaMuffin> Sad bi ti i izolaciju i da je nema :)
<Mmike> imam bed s ikejinim onim 'vakum' nosacima za kupaonu
<Mmike> jedan drzi vec godinu dana
<Mmike> a drugi padne
<Mmike> nekad za pol sata, nekad za 3 dana :D
#ubuntu-hr 2019-10-29
<BotaniCar> stavi kap ljepila prije nego stavis na zid. Ionako te privremene sisaljke svima imaju stalnu lokaciju.
<jelly> privremene?
<BotaniCar> Pravu vjesalicu zasarafis, ovo vakuumski je odimi-dodjimi :)
<jelly> šarafiti po pločicama je umjetnost mnogima nepoznata
* jelly changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr | Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Mazda | Zadnja verzija: Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS, 19.10 | Pitanja? Pitajte i pricekajte (mozda odgovorimo i sutra). Ako ne mozete cekati vise od 5 minuta, ne postavljajte pitanja :) | https://tinyurl.com/mandarine2019 DRUGA RUNDA STIGLA 29.10. meetup kad??
<vileni> jelly: mandarine su ti na poslu?
<jelly> vileni: jesu!
<Mmike> BotaniCar, nda, u biti ti nije toliko losa fora, mozda :D
<Mmike> iako mislim da cu na kraju samo zbusit plocicu
<Mmike> imam super youtube-metodu :D
<BotaniCar> Nije fora, tak sam ja svoje fiksirao, ako moras maknuti,samo skalpelom prodjes izmedju plocice i gume. 
<BotaniCar> Daj link na youtube-metodu ! :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, nemrem nac sad, ali, svodi se na ovo:
<Mmike> uzmes borer, manji od onog kakva ti rupa treba, namjestis da na mjesto gdje zelis rupu; uzmes manji cekic i laaagano lupkas po boreru dok ga istovremeno okreces lijevo desno
<Mmike> tak ces maknut glazuru tocno na mjestu di hoces, i napravit rupicu
<Mmike> tj, udubinicu
<Mmike> i sad, mosh i dalje nastavit okretat borer ljevo/desno i lupkat, da produbis rupu/udubinu, ili uzet busilicu
<Mmike> lagano, skoroz bez pritiska, mali broj okretaja, i voila
<Mmike> kad probijes glazuru, dakle ide lakse, kad probijes plocicu mosh rokat k'o veliki
<Mmike> dok nne probijes plocicu ugasi druck/hammer/kakovec 
<Mmike> ima i ona fora sa izolirkom, al' onda moras prat plocicu ak imas dobru izolirku, i to oce bit naporno
<BotaniCar> Tak sam ja samouko zbusio svoje, idem radit' tutoriale 
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_CZpFqvDQo
<datase> ^ YouTube :: 35 Year-Old C64 Easter Egg Hidden On Vinyl :: Duration: 17:19 :: Views: 255,380 uploaded by 8-Bit Show And Tell :: 8,168 likes :: 230 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVDQEoe6ZWY # gay pirate assassins VPN !
<datase> ^ YouTube :: This Video Is Sponsored By ███ VPN :: Duration: 07:26 :: Views: 655,434 uploaded by Tom Scott :: 70,031 likes :: 448 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<BotaniCar> https://youtu.be/YZ37diqbPOg # iz-vr-sni
<datase> ^ YouTube :: MozART group - Gypsum Kings (Official Video, 2009) :: Duration: 02:50 :: Views: 967,855 uploaded by MozART group TV :: 18,190 likes :: 470 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<hrvoje> Mmike: to je oke metoda, moze i cavlic za probit glazuru inicijalno
<ivoks> dakle, otisao ja fino prijaviti gradiliste
<ivoks> da cu napraviti nesto
<ivoks> prilozio i glavni projekt na 80 stranica
<ivoks> i dobijem obavijest koja glasi da iz dostavljenog nije moguce utvrditi je li projekt u skladu s prostorno planskom dokumentacijom
<ivoks> i zovem ih da vidim sto to znaci; sto trebam promijeniti/popraviti/ukloniti/dodati
<ivoks> veli zena da nista, da je ona predmet rijesila i da cu ja imati ili nemati problema sa dobivanjem uporabne dozvole
<ivoks> reko, ali sad mi niste nista pojasnili, sto bi jos trebao napraviti
<ivoks> veli ona nista, da ona daje savjete
<ivoks> i jos sam zbunjeniji
<Mmike> HAHAHAHAHA :)))
<Mmike> ivoks,  a to si kao morao ic prijavit negdje, ili?
<hbogner> bio nekidan/nekitjedan dokumentarac na tv-u: "apsurdistan"
<hbogner> jedna od tema su bile građevinske dozvole i birokracija
<hbogner> a bilo jucer na tv da smo rangirani kao 150. po svemu potrebnom za izdavanje gradjevinske, isped nas su etiopija, tanzanija, gaza/zapadnaobala, od susjeda srbi su najvise rangirani na 6. mjestu
<Mmike> Ja sam danas otisao u poreznu prijavit najam stana, bio odusevljen kak je zena sve za cas rijesila
<Mmike> izracunala, rekla, pokazala, bok/bok :)
<vileni> kakav najam
<Mmike> iznajmljujem dio stana firmi
<Mmike> pa na to moram placat porez na dohodak
<Mmike> jer imam prihod od najma
<jelly> command line of the day:
<jelly> find /opt/home/*/Maildir -type f -print0|xargs -0 grep hdz.hr
<vileni> spamaju opet?
<ivoks> Mmike: isao samo prijaviti gradiliste
<ivoks> Mmike: da znaju da se gradi, pa da mogu slati inspekciju
<ivoks> eto, samo za to sluzi ta prijava
<ivoks> nema veze s objetkom; mozes raditi kaj hoces
<ivoks> ali inspektorat ce doci provjeriti je li gradjevina u skladu s glavnim projektom
<ivoks> a glavni projekt izdaje projektant
<ivoks> i ako je gradjevina u skladu s projektom, a projekt je sjeban, onda najebe projektant
<ivoks> uglavnom, totalne gluposti
<ivoks> ali nije da ih ne razumijem, ljudi muljaju gdje god stignu
<ivoks> i kada slazes drzavu kako bi sjebao one koji muljaju, zaboravis na one koji ne muljaju
<ivoks> i onda takvi najvise najebu
<jelly> vileni: ne, ali antispam misli da da 
<BotaniCar> jelly: kaj su predizborne kampanje vec u tijeku ? 
<jelly> da.
<jelly> mislim, pripremaju se web sajtovi i tak to
<Mmike> ivoks, al' to ti je zakonska obaveza, da ides prijavit?
<ivoks> Mmike: da
<jelly> .weather maksimir
<datase> Maksimir,HR(lat,lon=45.83,16.01) - Condition: Rain - heavy intensity rain. Temperature 7.9°C/46°F (7.2 to 8.3°C) Wind: 2km/h Humidity: 93% Pressure at sea level: 1021hPa Visibility: 10km
<jelly> pih
<DomaMuffin> Kaj koristite za change management? Ja za sad imam projekte u redmineu, git repo i repo kompajliranih datoteka, u git trpam i konfiguracijske fajle. U projektima je tucet firmi, traju doslovno desetljecima. Jedan problem mi je sto mi informacije dolaze i mailom, usmenom predajom i svakim zamislivim kanalom. Drugi problem mi je sto kod i fajle imam na dva mjesta (git, bin repo), a sve drugo na trecem (redmine). Treci problem je sto 
<DomaMuffin> sve te sarene inpute ja moram agregirati na navedena mjesta.
<DomaMuffin> Slijedno, kad se nekaj pogubi/nema uopce, ja sm odgovoran jer sam ja to zadnji dotakao
<DomaMuffin> Ono kaj mogu napraviti je gurnuti git i bin repo u redmine, a ovo iz mailova voditi kao predmete i/ili u wiki tamo. 
<DomaMuffin> Hapl plax
<hrvoje> .weather dublin
<datase> Dublin,IE(lat,lon=53.35,-6.26) - Condition: Clouds - broken clouds. Temperature 7.7°C/46°F (6.1 to 8.9°C) Wind: 2km/h Humidity: 70% Pressure at sea level: 1026hPa Visibility: 10km
<hrvoje> dodje ti na isto, samo sto ne pada (trenutno) :D
<DomaMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FdMg4VlqIo # Barbecue chicken oil in a drum, double strong wrong
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Underworld - Trim :: Duration: 03:25 :: Views: 36,605 uploaded by UnderworldFan94 :: 176 likes :: 5 dislikes :: 0 favorites
#ubuntu-hr 2019-10-30
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqZsoesa55w&t=12s
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Baby Shark Dance | Sing and Dance! | Animal Songs | PINKFONG Songs for Children @ 00:12 :: Duration: 02:17 :: Views: 3,792,720,644 uploaded by Pinkfong! Kids' Songs & Stories :: 11,282,397 likes :: 4,319,901 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, ansible + git
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: https://jebo.me/pas/?i=p@raw
<DomaMuffin> mogu potjerat 3.7 kasnije ako mislis da ima veze
<Mmike> Di si 3.8 naso, bog te nema 
<DomaMuffin> github leba mu, to je sad preferirana metoda instalacije
<Mmike> preferrirana od koga? :)
<DomaMuffin> njih
<DomaMuffin> di ti sad nadjes 3.7, kad vec pricamo :) 
<Mmike> "EXPERIMENTAL: This version of POV-Ray is not part of the official development branch!"
<Mmike> u repozitorijima
<Mmike> apt-get install
<DomaMuffin> jao, kakv sam kreten, probao sam ranije, ali sam napisao poWray, i nema :) 
<DomaMuffin> OK, pasteam za par minuta 
<Mmike> POWERAY!
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTmViRQGNb8
<datase> ^ YouTube :: 1 Hour Of Kenny Loggins - Danger Zone. :: Duration: 01:02:01 :: Views: 176,018 uploaded by Martin Rioux :: 1,194 likes :: 47 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> koji to ubuntu ima 5.3 kernel?
<CrazyLemon> 19.10
<fl-int> Pozdrav
<Mmike> FLINT!
<fl-int> ;-)
<fl-int> Evo me i na CroDevOps
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: https://jebo.me/pas/?i=o@raw
<Mmike> kak bi da te potpisem?
<Mmike> BotoSmoto ? :
<DomaMuffin> Mislim da si me vec kao BotaniCar-a potpisao ranije
<DomaMuffin> aha botosmoto
<DomaMuffin> moze :) 
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, na kol'ko ghzova radi taj cpu?
<Mmike> 3.4 /
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, jesam
<Mmike> tj, DomaMuffin jesam
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, na sto si metnuo 19.10, zakaj, i kak ti radi?
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: CPU max MHz:3400,0000 ; ne znam jos kak radi, mislim da mi je danas prvi dan da radim od doma , a da je 19.10 gore. U stvari sam isao sve azurirati da upogonim KDE, zbog onog benchmarka neki dan. Sve se bzgresno poinstaliralo, mreze i zvuk rade, zenica se ne buni kad je na svom profilu - za sad cici-mici
<DomaMuffin> tzemljak@slanac:~$ top | grep plasma
<DomaMuffin>  3136 tzemljak  20   0 5840316 432652 184904 S   0,7   2,6  10:44.62 plasmashell  
<DomaMuffin> tzemljak@slanac:~$ free -m
<DomaMuffin>               total        used        free      shared  buff/cache   available
<DomaMuffin> Mem:          16026        5678        3740         319        6607        9749
<DomaMuffin> mog'o sam bas i to pejstbinat, sorka
<DomaMuffin> veli uptime da kanta radi dva dana
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhKiKY2gqy8
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Pcelica Maja spica - Pčelica Maja intro - uvodna pjesma :: Duration: 02:25 :: Views: 274,929 uploaded by imbrod :: 451 likes :: 76 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<DomaMuffin> totalno si demode! Pepa prase se sad fura! https://youtu.be/PJmMsYILq78?t=12
<datase> ^ YouTube :: PEPPA PIG THEME SONG REMIX [PROD. BY ATTIC STEIN] @ 00:12 :: Duration: 03:37 :: Views: 7,921,047 uploaded by Attic Stein :: 75,467 likes :: 6,377 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<vileni> kod nas je pcelica maja 
<vileni> peppu nisam vidio vec pola godine
<vileni> ali neka nova, na netflixu mislim
<jelly> ma ova 3d Maja mi je čudna
<jelly> da li novu Maju rade u Maya softveru?!?!
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, isntalirao si Kubuntu, Neon, ili kaj?
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: ubuntu vulgaris, nadogradio 19.04 na 10 , azurirao, dodao plasma desktop, rebootao i sad radim za tim
<Mmike> +1
<DomaMuffin> mmike, di su rezultati za: AMD Ryzen 7 2700X               [BozonProtonsky]   3.7G     8core (16HT)    01m13s                             (Windows 10, ... )
<DomaMuffin> samo prolazno vrijeme vidim
<Mmike> ne kuzim?
<Mmike> samo cpusecs fale, kaj ce ti to?
<Mmike> (nikom nije jasno kaj taj broj znaci, nit zakaj ga opce mecem tam :D )
<Mmike> windows build to, mislim, ne prikazuje
<Mmike> ili ga Bononsky nije pejstao
<Mmike> (koji je njemu nick bio?)
<DomaMuffin> Nis mi ne znaci, ne bi ni vidio u masi nego sam isao gledati da li je itko osim mene benchao na windowsima 
<Mmike> fakat, ti si
<Mmike> i ima taj broj
<Mmike> hm, nemam pojma onda :D
<DomaMuffin> Moram reci da su ti contributori jako nekonzistentni, ima i onaj mmike koji nije naveo OS na par mjesta :) 
<DomaMuffin> Stavi bar "unknown":) 
<Mmike> to je onda default! :)
<jelly> who is this man?!
<DomaMuffin> Mislim da je ili u strasnoj guzvi ili njegova supruga pise pod njegovim nickom. Mmike kojeg ja poznajem bi povilenio da sve nije kako se shika
<Mmike> "All on povray3.7 on Ubuntu 14.04 with linux3.13 (except where noted) "
<Mmike> bogara ti :)
<DomaMuffin> Nek' se kuzi kad si poceo projekt ! 
<jelly> jesam bio stavio Gold 6142 na test?
<jelly> ali tko je "oburt" ?!?
<jelly> ili obrnuto TRUBO
<Mmike> obrut s greskom :)
<obrut> hehe :)
<obrut> koji je ono link s povray rezultatima ? :) to uvijek zaboravim i grepam po irc logovima :P
<jelly> http://ubuntu-hr.org/povraying.html
<obrut> thanx
<jelly> Mmike: jel imas neki POWER9 za testirat :-)
<Mmike> nemam vise
<jelly> eh
<jelly> Mmike: kakva ti je to firma
<Mmike> aws-based
<jelly> eaten by cloud
<Mmike> nah, aws je kul
<Mmike> ali CloudFormation....
<tonil> hola Mmike
<tonil> hola BotaniCar
<Mmike> o
<tonil> Mmike sup odavno me nema, al stalkao sam iz kutka
<tonil> btw sredili su napokon nove ryzene da rade sa fedorom
<tonil> i pozdrav obrut
<DomaMuffin> bok tonil 
<vrodic[m]> "nah, aws je kul" - nije
<vrodic[m]> AWS je uncool kao microsoft devedesetih i ranih 2000tih ili IBM prije toga - s time da su i IBM i Microsoft doprinijeli nešto korisno ITu a AWS samo parazitira
<Mmike> vrodic[m], nah, aws je kul
<Mmike> it gets shit done
<Mmike> nist aws ne parazitira, aws ti pomogne da runas bussines bez da se jebajes sa hardverom
<Mmike> i ima tonu servisa koji ti pomazu u tome
<DomaMuffin> It gets you locked in.
<Mmike> (ok, ima i tonu servisa koji su debilni, losi, skupi, nedokumentirani)
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, yea, right, and that's problem - how?
<Mmike> nije da ce AWS sutra nestat :D
<vrodic[m]> ne zanima me, ima hrpa servisa koja rade to isto
<Mmike> Mislim, mosh birat osh bit locked in na AWSu, Azureu ili GoogleCloudu :)
<Mmike> vrodic[m], pa, nema bas, di je to tak sve spojeno i povezano
<DomaMuffin> Gledao sam dosta, azure je jedini cloud provider koji ima detaljno opisano "sta ako se hocu preselit negdje drugdje". Meni je potpuno jasno da tebe to ne zanima kad se igras s projektima kojima je zivotni vijek godinu-dvije, ali ako gledas na dekadu, lose je.
<vrodic[m]> to su floskule
<vrodic[m]> internet je spojen i povezan
<Mmike> floskule?
<Mmike> kaj? :)
 * Mmike ne konta bas o cem vi pricate :)
<vrodic[m]> " mosh birat osh bit locked in na AWSu, Azureu ili GoogleCloudu" napišeš da stvar radi na linuxu i slobodnom softveru i nećeš biti locked in
<Mmike> ne, neg ces bit zakinut za to di i kak mosh to vrtit :)
<Mmike> ne vidim smisao gubljenja vremena u implementiranju stvari koje su vec izimplementirane, testirane, i rade
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: al to i je poanta, moram prilagoditi ono sto mi je core bussiness da bi radilo na AWSu, to kosta, i onda ako se hocu maknut, kosta jos vise. 
<vrodic[m]> ako " napišeš da stvar radi na linuxu i slobodnom softveru" možeš to zavrtiti i na GCP, Azureu, AWSu, Digital Oceanu ili hetzneru
<Mmike> ima aws debilana s kojima se mucim (recimo, Aurora, za bazu podataka - nemas pregled kaj je sve kak je sve, kad imas plain mysql/postgres onda imas metrike razne koje ti Aurora, bar zasad, skriva)
<vrodic[m]> "ne vidim smisao gubljenja vremena u implementiranju stvari koje su vec izimplementirane, testirane, i rade" rekao je svaki MS i Oracle sales guy 
<Mmike> vrodic[m], ti zivis u proslom stoljecu, sorry :)
<Mmike> i imas floskulaste argumente
<Mmike> daj nesh konkretno
<Mmike> osim ideoloskih brija
<Mmike> amazon je cijeli slobodnosoftveraski
<Mmike> koristis, recimo, python
<Mmike> jel' to open source?
<Mmike> je
<Mmike> jel' mosh dic aws instancu sa ubuntuom?
<vrodic[m]> ok
<Mmike> mosh
<Mmike> di je problem?
<vrodic[m]> zivjet cu u proslom stoljecu koliko god budem mogao
<Mmike> da, koristis amazonov CloudFormation, al' mosh koristiti i ansible i terraform i juju i cudesa
<Mmike> di je problem?
<vrodic[m]> LOL
<Mmike> pa nemoj lol, de konkretan budi
<Mmike> ja imam hrpu toga po linodetu jer je znatno jeftinije i manji overhead ima nego amazon
<Mmike> al' ono... nemam bas support neki, i sve moram sam. Na amazonu ne moram, sam klicom. 
<Mmike> klikcem, ocu rec :D
<Mmike> amazon ima s3
<Mmike> linode nema
<jelly> backblaze ima b2
<vrodic[m]> naravno da možeš koristiti samo slobodno softver na AWSu, ali te platforma gura da ga ne koristiš (CloudFormation, Aurora, Redshit, RDS, AWS serverless)
<Mmike> objasni mi kak je ec2 ili s3 ili tak nesto - vendor lock in?
<Mmike> ne gura te
<Mmike> neg ti je lakse tak
<Mmike> zakaj bi instalirao ceph s radosgwom i jebavao se time ak - imas s3?
<DomaMuffin> Hmm? Pravilna usporedba bi bila da kupis resurse kod nekog tko ti nudi FS kojem je ispod Ceph
<vrodic[m]> i napišeš hrpu AWS specific koda i nećeš se micati nikamo osim ako nekome actually bude bitna sloboda ili ušteda para (AWS je 7-14 puta skuplji ugrubo)
<vrodic[m]> da, ko argumenti windozera
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> kakav aws specific kod za s3?
<Mmike> kakva fakin sloboda? :) sloboda od cega?
<vrodic[m]> ali ni to klikanje ne drži vodu. na hetzner cloudu isto klikam
<vrodic[m]> ZATO Å TO VOLIM SLOBODNI SOFTVER
<vrodic[m]> i bolje cijene
<jelly> moje klijente boli djon za slobodni softver, svi redom to koriste zato sto je jeftinije od alternative
<vrodic[m]> S3 nije FS, ima svoj API
<tonil> ola jelly
<vrodic[m]> a oko slobode neću komentirat
<Mmike> vrodic[m], to je ideologija, promasena, mho :)
<DomaMuffin> vrodic[m]: i ceph ima api
<tonil> reka je igustin jednom sve je to isti vrag, a sta se tice klikanja nebi on kliknio ni na yutub link haha
<tonil> i to jos 2011
<jelly> Mmike: al zamisli da EU ima zakone kao US, i da ne smijes napraviti novu implementaciju za S3 API bez da platis Amazonu
<vrodic[m]> DomaMuffin: ali ga koristim kroz virtualku i vidim kao FS + mogu ga gdje god želim zavrtiti
<DomaMuffin> vrodic[m]: ako koristis nesto kao FS, onda nema smisla da pricamo kaj je ispod. Hocu reci da su korisniku za storage i S3 i ceph isti, ako on ne mora drkat po tome
<vrodic[m]> Mmike: najbolja ideologija u ITu je to, ostalo je kapitalistički bullshit
<vrodic[m]> DomaMuffin: ima smisla pričati što je ispod ako je to ono što mene zanima. S3 možeš koristiti kroz HTTP api, CEPH može biti zamjena za block device, razlika je ogromna
<Mmike> pricamo o s3, ne o block deviceu
<Mmike> ceph nije samo block debvice
<Mmike> ima radosgw i mosh ga korsititit k'o object store
<Mmike> ima jos s3 implementacija opensourcastih
<Mmike> al' opet, zakaj bi se drketo s time kad imam amazon?
<Mmike> slicno k'o zakaj bi si instaliravao gitovoono kad imam github
<vrodic[m]> zakaj bi se drketo s ubuntuom ako imam apple
<Mmike> (unless privacy ovoono)
<Mmike> vrodic[m], precisely, zakaj bi. 
<Mmike> meni apple ruzan, odvratan i nefunkcionalan
<Mmike> ubuntu mi radi kak hocu
<vrodic[m]> zakaj bi išta radio?
<vrodic[m]> uzmem aparman na moru i iznajmljujem ga, kakvi kompjuteri
<Mmike> vrodic[m], zbog takvih pitanja veli da je to ideologija, i da je to lose :)
<Mmike> povlacim se iz raspre, mozemo na pivi uz burger :)
<vrodic[m]> ali ti si u krivu
<vrodic[m]> apple je baš super i ne moraš sam popravljat WIFI nego uvijek radi
<vrodic[m]> baterija duže traje
<vrodic[m]> UI je intuitivniji
<vrodic[m]> ima manje bugova
<vrodic[m]> da
<vrodic[m]> ja sam radio malo na AWSu zadnjih par godina i puna mi ga je kapa (a pogotvo DynamoDB-a, AWS serverlessa i Cloudformationa)
<vrodic[m]> meni je ideologija super, kad je prava :)
<jelly> to vele svi ideolozi :-)
<vrodic[m]> ovo nam se događa jer sistemci više ne žele biti sistemci i baviti se sa infrastrukturom (jer recimo da koristim hetzner bare metal, bavio bih se sa infra softverom, ne sa hardverom)
<vrodic[m]> https://d2ddoduugvun08.cloudfront.net/items/3c322a3l06380W2C3K0A/Image%202019-10-01%20at%204.46.10%20PM.png
<DomaMuffin>  meni je ideologija super, kad je moja
<vrodic[m]> upravo tako :)
<vrodic[m]> osim Å¡to ovo nije moja, nego je cijeli Free software pokret iza toga
<jelly> vrodic[m]: lol, nije da sistemci nešto žele ili ne žele, nego više old-school sistemašenja -- nema
<jelly> jer onprem instalacija skoro pa više -- nema
<jelly> jer je infra sad commodity
<vrodic[m]> i nemam ništa protiv toga, ali volio bih da je public cloud malo slobodniji i malo manje monopolistički
<jelly> ako ti pak firma treba više od 100 servera, onda imaš ohoho sistemašenja
<Mmike> vrodic[m], nisam, apple nikak nije super, baterija ne traje, UI je dozlaboga sjebat, pol toga ne radi kak hocu, uzasan je :)
<Mmike> probao, koristio, rekao - ne hvala :)
<vrodic[m]> infra jest commodity, ali bi svako market share kakav ima AWS, jer AWS je izrazito profitabilan
<jelly> i kaj bi ti sad, da tvrtka smanji svoj profit i olakša svima drugima da repliciraju njihove sustave i business model?
<vrodic[m]> Mmike: ja imam slično mišljenje o macu kao i ti (osim što ga ja niti zbog ideologije ne koristim), a ovo što sam napisao gore je mainstream mišljenje
<Mmike> o, man :) 
<vrodic[m]> jelly: pa s obzirom da AWS profiti služe amazonu za price dumping i izguravanje konkurencije u retailu, vjerojatno bi ih trebalo razdvojiti 
<jelly> vrodic[m]: to se može postići... zakonskom regulativom i zabranom monopola i vertikalne integracije 
<jelly> stoga, prijeđi u lobiste i političare :-)
<vrodic[m]> i to mnogi demokrati zagovaraju - a smiješno je što niti trump bezosa ne voli jer je uvjeren da upravlja Washington Postom
<vrodic[m]> ja znam IT, i u "prošlom stoljeću" (od 2000-2015 recimo) sam sretno implementirao softver koristeći softver koji mogu zavrtiti i na svom računalu. sada imam bazu na AWSu koja isto RAM-a ko moj mobitel i 100 sporiji IO od mog desktop SSDa za 260 USD/month (tj preko 500 ako hoću pravi HA)
<vrodic[m]> Mmike: jesi li znao da Multi-AZ kvačica na AWSu daje hot standby, ali kojeg ne možeš koristiti kao read repliku - i da je cijena 2x veća?
<Mmike> vrodic[m], a jesi li ti znao da DELETE FROM bla WHERE something IN (SELECT ...) nikad ne koristi index, i da je to bug, i da je to opasno kad imas veliku 'bla' tablicu? :)
<Mmike> i da je open source, i da nikog nije briga, i da je bug koji je tu stoljecima? :)
<jelly> Mmike: u kojem to db, sunce ga spalilo
 * jelly misli... vjerojatno mysql
<Mmike> mysql
<jelly> zaš bi bilo opasno, opasno može biti jedino ak nema mjesta na disku za journal/txn/undo logove
<Mmike> opasno je zato kaj ak imas tablicu od 5M recorda ,a inner select ti vrati 5 redaka koje zelis obrisati, mysql ce raditi full table scan koji traje i traje i traje, dok ti je tablica zalockana
<jelly> i onda koristis neki SQL DB a ne igracku
<jelly> :-)
<vrodic[m]> Mmike: mislim da sam nekad naletio na to i pretvorio to u dva odvojena querya - trenutno radim samo Postgre)
<Mmike> DELETE FROM bla USING bla, tra WHERE bla.id = tra.id AND tra.whatever = ...
<Mmike> onda koristi index
<Mmike> DELETE FROM bla WHERE bla.id IN (SELECT id FROM tra WHERE whatever = ...) <- ne koristi index
<Mmike> (assuming, dakako, da imas index na bla.id)
<jelly> ok, i sad kad to znas, a svejedno ne zelis prijeci na neku normalnu bazu, prepravis kod i izvadis subselect vani
<jelly> i radis to i DELETEove unutar BEGIN TRANSACTION ... END TRANSACTION radi komzistencije
<jelly> !next
<vrodic[m]> Samo da se malo vratim na ideologiju i podcrtam: i kapitalizam i meritokracija su ideologije, ali loše
<DomaMuffin> Meni je bilo skroz OK kaj ste presli na kverije :) 
<Mmike> tebi su lose
<Mmike> nekima nisu
<Mmike> in general - ideologija je losa :)
<Mmike> kapitalizam nije nastao iz ideologiziranja nego iz potrebe
<Mmike> dal' je los ili nije, mozemo diskutirati :)
<Mmike> (neki bi rekli da je los, al' da nema boljeg, jel', drustvenog uredjenja)
<DomaMuffin> Nothing beats monarchy 
<Mmike> anarchy does :)
<DomaMuffin> kak ces u anarhiji imati benevolentnog monarha koji brine da mu sin ima kaj naslijediti ? 
<DomaMuffin> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enlightened_absolutism , nije da nije isprobano
<datase> ^ Enlightened absolutism refers to the conduct and policies of European absolute monarchs during the 18th and 19th centuries who were influenced by the ideas of the Enlightenment, espousing them to enhance their power. The concept...
<Mmike> glad
<Mmike> zedj
<Mmike> vrodic[m], sto s nasim hranjenjem? :)
 * Mmike je u americi dobio jedva kilu, dosao u zagreb i dobio 4
<DomaMuffin> dam ti ja jedno 5kg,ako smislis metodu za prijenos 
<vrodic[m]> Mmike: sutra?
<vrodic[m]> htjeli ili ne, da nema GNU ideologije nebi ni ovog kanala bilo :)
<Mmike> vrodic[m], to, u biti, ne znas
<Mmike> mozda bi postojalo nesto drugo u ovom istom obliku
<Mmike> zvalo bi se nekak drugacije, al' bi radilo slicno
<Mmike> vrodic[m], koje doba sutra, i di? jesi autom, mozes po gradu bilo kud, ili hoces da ja dodjem negdje blizu tebe?
<vrodic[m]> Mmike: mogu bilo kud po gradu - nisam autom
<vrodic[m]> generalno mi više paše centar tj. sjeverni dio grada oko centra
<vrodic[m]> ali ako je hrana posebno dobra, idem i dalje :)
<vrodic[m]> odaberi i doba
<Mmike> vrodic[m], nemrem sutra, skuzio upravo da u 13:30 imam mijenjanje guma
<Mmike> na autu, jel
<Mmike> kaksi petak?
<vrodic[m]> Mmike: s obzirom da nisam religiozan, isto sam free :) ti ne moraš na groblje sa familijom?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> stovise, ja u petak radim :)
<Mmike> ameri ne znaju za 'dan mrtvih' :D
<Mmike> ja obicno odem na groblje tijekom godine, nekad... ic na 'dan mrtvih' gore mi je malo licemjerno
<Mmike> al' to sam ja - meni je ok i sjetit ih se ovak, ne moram hodocasstit i palit svijece i stojaznam sto
<vrodic[m]> može u petak - možda najbolje neko bolje mjesto koje si može priuštiti dobrog kuhara i na praznik
<Mmike> da, to bas razmisljam....
<vrodic[m]> " meni je ok i sjetit ih se ovak" - da ja sam htio za ex-yu tržište otvoriti groblje.net da se malo moderniziraju običaji
<Mmike> jel' koristio tko Airflow Apachetov
<Mmike> Jel' to mora 12039412304 gigabajta logova generirati dnevno?
<DomaMuffin> Mene juce mater pita da kaj opet ne idem na groblje, rek'o ja ti za to bas i ne marim, svih se sjetim i kroz godinu, a di su trupine me ne zanima 
<Mmike> pretty much
#ubuntu-hr 2019-10-31
<zeronula> pozdrav ima koga 
<Mmike> zeronula, ubijek :)
<zeronula> hahha
<zeronula> evo vec ocito sredil
<zeronula> chromium ne radi sa magnet linkovima kako treba
<zeronula> budem koristio firefox
<zeronula> jednostavno 
* jelly changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr | Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Mazda | Zadnja verzija: Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS, 19.10 | Pitanja? Pitajte i pricekajte (mozda odgovorimo i sutra). Ako ne mozete cekati vise od 5 minuta, ne postavljajte pitanja :) | https://tinyurl.com/mandarine2019 TRECA RUNDA 04-05.11.
<Mmike> jelly, ja uzeo smoikava
<Mmike> jelly, jesi probao zstd za kompresiranje logova i toga?"
<jelly> Mmike: nisam (još)
<Mmike> ivoks, bil' ti mozda prodavao koji od X270 koje imas?
<Mmike> jelly, 400MB log file (haproxy) zstd -T2 (2 cpua ima stroj), za cas, 40MB, pigz, maaalcice duze, 60MB
<jelly> pbzip2 -9p8 ?
<jelly> lol, 2 cpua 
<jelly> stavio sam 8 cpua na log mašinu samo zato da se brže odkomprimira :-)
<Mmike> jelly, pbzip je katastrofalno spor i a kompresira losije
<jelly> nije spor kad imaš 8 coreova za njega
<ivoks> to je to, odlucio sam
<ivoks> gasim jamming adventures
<ivoks> nemam vremena
<jelly> nemaš nekog tamo da to drži?
<ivoks> nemam
<jelly> oh well
<Mmike> jelly, kak searcham za slash u awku?
<Mmike> recimo: awk '/mario/ {print $5}' nekifile.txt
<Mmike> al' ne zelim searchat za mario nego za "mario/mario"
<Mmike> sta god probam dobim error :D
<jelly> echo hm/ha | awk '/m\/h/ {print}' ?
<Mmike> pft, konj
<Mmike> thnx :)
<Mmike> a space? kak velim space awky?
<Mmike> u biti searcham za 'GET /bounce/error' stringom
<jelly> samo / iskejpaj
<Mmike> thnx
<Mmike> btw, nazvao sam direktorij ~/work/nesto/anal (kao, kratica za analysis)
<Mmike> i sad mi se smiju svi
<Mmike> ili ce se smijat svi
<jelly> Mmike: imali smo kolegu Alfirevića kojem je generiralo username analfire
<jelly> beat that.
<Mmike> lol :D
<ivoks> akara
<ivoks> tj
<ivoks> akaram
<Mmike> LOL
<Mmike> close, but not really :)))))))))
<Mmike> odo u vrtic
#ubuntu-hr 2019-11-03
<Mmike> jelly-home, ovaj pastebin je nekak cudan :) 
